# Moscow, Russia



## Gamma-Hamster

Awesome photos by our fellow ssc forumer *Brad*:


----------



## Geiselgesell

Moscow is a very nice city! Great photos! Can you show us some more pictures of Moscow-City?


----------



## Assurbanipal

Cool city! Hope visit one day...


----------



## MikeVegas

Great photos for sure. Just what is that area with the stadiums and those long rectangular bodies of water? Looks like a lot of it is brand new and/or under construction.


----------



## irving1903

so yea moscow looks freaking incredible


----------



## asif iqbal

is it true that in moscow women cannot vote but a horse can?


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

asif iqbal said:


> is it true that in moscow women cannot vote but a horse can?


No, unlike Scotland, we have normal voting system. Sorry to disappoint you, looks like you are alone with your voting horses


----------



## Urbandeco

is it true the in Moscow, people are very racist aganist people with color (black, indian etc..) also racist against people from other religions..muslim, jewish??


----------



## asif iqbal

Gamma-Hamster said:


> No, unlike Scotland, we have normal voting system. Sorry to disappoint you, looks like you are alone with your voting horses


So is that a yes! Stop horsing around :lol:


----------



## asif iqbal

Urbandeco said:


> is it true the in Moscow, people are very racist aganist people with color (black, indian etc..) also racist against people from other religions..muslim, jewish??


yes that is true if you are coloured and u are seen anywhere in Russia there is this thing called the "secret police" they make you disapear


----------



## Brisbaner21

Dubai of Europe.


----------



## Justa

more pictures, already placed in some threads...
author - http://kirhack.livejournal.com/41760.html posted by Jst










made by abwer










by Yarik










author - http://hunter-kris.livejournal.com/










by axort


----------



## Urbandeco

*great scapers..*

really, nice new bldgs but will someone from russia or moscow answer my QUESTIONS? 

What is it like to live in Russia or lets limit it to Moscow if you are Black, Indian, Asian, Muslim and Jewish? Why not add gay too? I am just curious as I have heard there is a lot of racism and extreme skin head violence? is this true?


----------



## nuevo-chicago

Brisbaner21 said:


> Dubai of Europe.


The only difference is that the (majority)Emiratis have money and are not starving like the (majority)Muscovites.


----------



## ZimasterX

nuevo-chicago said:


> The only difference is that the (majority)Emiratis have money and are not starving like the (majority)Muscovites.


Some questions: :sly:
What ethnicity are you?
Have you been to Moscow?


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Are there any moderators here?


----------



## robo_boss

nuevo-chicago said:


> The only difference is that the (majority)Emiratis have money and are not starving like the (majority)Muscovites.


But the emiratis are only 20% of the UAE population, the rest are cheap labor, trying to make their ends meet :nuts:


----------



## MikeVegas

Mplsuptown said:


> Great photos for sure. Just what is that area with the stadiums and those long rectangular bodies of water? Looks like a lot of it is brand new and/or under construction.



Anyone?


----------



## ZOHAR

amazing pics!


----------



## ZOHAR

nuevo-chicago said:


> The only difference is that the (majority)Emiratis have money and are not starving like the (majority)Muscovites.


have u ever been to Moscow?????
Ive been its so posh city!


----------



## soloveich

actually price of sq. meter in this apartments is higher than 5000 for sq. meter 

Nice video.


----------



## coth

$5500-6500 USD is an average price for sq.m. in old commieblock on the middle periphery.


----------



## nuevo-chicago

Alexriga said:


> The only difference between you and the a monkey is that monkey has brain. You don't. Moscow is very rich. And only bums or lazy drunks are starving. But they don't need food anyway.


Oh really
Moscow isn't a rich city. A city that has a GDP of 130billion dollars for a population of 10million is not rich. It is rather poor.City of Chicago has a population of 2.5million and has a GDP of 426billion dollars. There is no comparison. The Emirities have lots of oil exports and small national population so they have money unlike many Russians. It is only the truth. If you can't handle the truth than don't get offended I was just telling you the way reality is.


----------



## coth

Your figure for Chicago is actually GRP of metropolitan area (10mln population). GRP of Moscow (city proper - 10,5mln) is ~$385bln ID (2007) >$420bln ID in 2008. Chicago (~$434bln ID in 2007) is just two years ahead of Moscow.

Moscow has 3rd largest city budget after Tokyo and New York. And Moscow has very high social spendings.


----------



## ZimasterX

nuevo-chicago said:


> Oh really
> Moscow isn't a rich city. A city that has a GDP of 130billion dollars for a population of 10million is not rich. It is rather poor.City of Chicago has a population of 2.5million and has a GDP of 426billion dollars. There is no comparison. The Emirities have lots of oil exports and small national population so they have money unlike many Russians. It is only the truth. If you can't handle the truth than don't get offended I was just telling you the way reality is.


You seem to be very concerned about Moscow. Let me guess, another bad Moscow visit experience, that is if you've ever been to Moscow. But then again, I've read some of you older posts only to conclude you're a troll.


----------



## nuevo-chicago

coth said:


> Your figure for Chicago is actually GRP of metropolitan area (10mln population). GRP of Moscow (city proper - 10,5mln) is ~$385bln ID (2007) >$420bln ID in 2008. Chicago (~$434bln ID in 2007) is just two years ahead of Moscow.
> 
> Moscow has 3rd largest city budget after Tokyo and New York. And Moscow has very high social spendings.


=Are you positive? Russia is a developing economy so i guess we might have different sources.....but i will be in moscow through Aug 2 - 10.


----------



## coth

Russia is the federation. Your generalization could not be applied here. That's why UN is calculating HDI for each Russian subject alone. Sources of course different lol, one for Chicago and another for Moscow, but figures are real. And numbers won't lie, unlike personal POV.


----------



## Justa

fantom city by Majoris


----------



## Justa

some photo by bolik
taken from:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=451138


----------



## Alexriga

nuevo-chicago said:


> Oh really
> Moscow isn't a rich city. A city that has a GDP of 130billion dollars for a population of 10million is not rich. It is rather poor.City of Chicago has a population of 2.5million and has a GDP of 426billion dollars. There is no comparison. The Emirities have lots of oil exports and small national population so they have money unlike many Russians. It is only the truth. If you can't handle the truth than don't get offended I was just telling you the way reality is.


Hey , Coth described you the situation. Moscow budget is 3rd in the world now. So sit back and relax. And watch out so some crazy kid don't shoot you in the shopping center. Or so your kids aren't shot in the school by other kids.


----------



## defenseur

Moscow metro, enjoyable moving :nuts:


----------



## defenseur

(c) http://ketamin.livejournal.com/265452.html


----------



## davee08

great thread moscow is wonderful i'd love to see how its like in ten years time with amount of construction going on


----------



## defenseur

(c) Worg
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=57653


----------



## defenseur

(c) Bolik
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=20645


----------



## defenseur

(c) http://jst-ru.livejournal.com




































(c) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=551









(c) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=171089









(c) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=30539









(c) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=189409


----------



## defenseur




----------



## Galandar

Moscow is awesome!


----------



## dlouval

Amazing pictures bravo!


----------



## zzibit

Federation Tower is stunning. So is Moskva City.


----------



## Ni3lS

Wow. Looks amazing. Pretty modern, and much green


----------



## vladorlando

arun' said:


> Tawdry colours. Kitsch. It seems Moscow feels inadequate.
> In my opinion Moscow tries to copy flash Western life but still in Russian way...
> "Moscow has 3rd largest city budget after Tokyo and New York. And Moscow has very high social spendings". Huh?
> Thanks for these pictures.


Господа Россияне и сочувствуещие -ну не отвечайте и не вступайте с подобными уебищами в перепалку -им же все равно не докажешь :bash:- они ж и пишут это что бы вывести нас из себя -сами то они и брызжут слюной что завидуют нам 
Тут буквально пару недель назад я был на встрече европейских дилеров ОЧЕНЬ известной фирмы из Австрии производящей предметы потребления высочайшего класса - так вот моя компания -не лучшая - где то ближе к концу списка дилеров в России по продажам ( а их 12 по стране ) купила у этой фирмы товаров сколько ВСЕ ДИЛЕРЫ из Пльши ,Литвы ,Латвии и Эстонии !! Россия вышла на второе место по обьемам закупок после США ! Надо было видеть кислые рожи этих панов из Польши и Балтии ,когда они видели как обхаживали россиян австрийцы !!! Эти паны были на третьих ролях -как бедные родственники 
И подобное во всех направлениях -ВОТ ОНИ И ЗАВИДУЮТ И ИСХОДЯТ ЖЕЛЧЬЮ - они ж думали что еще лет 50 Россия будет в жопе ! Ан нет !


----------



## alitezar

Very beautiful. Thanks for the great tour


----------



## defenseur

vladorlando said:


> Господа Россияне и сочувствуещие -ну не отвечайте и не вступайте с подобными уебищами в перепалку -им же все равно не докажешь :bash:- они ж и пишут это что бы вывести нас из себя -сами то они и брызжут слюной что завидуют нам


vladorando, полностью согласен. Игнорить и все. О чем тут можно спорить, если прибалтика, в том числе и литва живут в основном за счет транзита русского газа и прокачки нефти, за счет транзита наших поездов и фур. А еще все мы прекрасно знаем, что они нашу нефть-сырец обрабатывают у себя на заводах и перепродают в Европу с большими наценками. Поскорей бы уже достроили Северный и Южный поток


----------



## skyboi

Moscow is a huge City like Newyork or any other world class city, with a rich History's price Tag ,some like it , some dislike it ,that 's just normal ,not everyone loves London or Paris ,so if there 's chance to get to know this City why not ? forget all the gliterring new skylines , wouldn't it be interesting to see how people live and how bad or how good the City is ? I personally think I would but I might never have the money to do it cause I'm broke right now hehe , by the way It looks refreshing after many decades of Communism, hope It changes for the better, because there have been many good Musicians , interlectual , artists ,scientist, sportman comming out of Russia from Classic to mordern time...and now this is their City with a rather new face ...Nice !


----------



## Fenol

(с) Yulia Vasyukova


----------



## soloveich

defenseur said:


> vladorando, полностью согласен. Игнорить и все. О чем тут можно спорить, если прибалтика, в том числе и литва живут в основном за счет транзита русского газа и прокачки нефти, за счет транзита наших поездов и фур. А еще все мы прекрасно знаем, что они нашу нефть-сырец обрабатывают у себя на заводах и перепродают в Европу с большими наценками. Поскорей бы уже достроили Северный и Южный поток


+1. But i think it's time for us to have some respect and start speaking english here :cheers:


----------



## defenseur




----------



## arun'

vladorlando said:


> Господа Россияне и сочувствуещие -ну не отвечайте и не вступайте с подобными уебищами в перепалку -им же все равно не докажешь :bash:- они ж и пишут это что бы вывести нас из себя -сами то они и брызжут слюной что завидуют нам
> Тут буквально пару недель назад я был на встрече европейских дилеров ОЧЕНЬ известной фирмы из Австрии производящей предметы потребления высочайшего класса - так вот моя компания -не лучшая - где то ближе к концу списка дилеров в России по продажам ( а их 12 по стране ) купила у этой фирмы товаров сколько ВСЕ ДИЛЕРЫ из Пльши ,Литвы ,Латвии и Эстонии !! Россия вышла на второе место по обьемам закупок после США ! Надо было видеть кислые рожи этих панов из Польши и Балтии ,когда они видели как обхаживали россиян австрийцы !!! Эти паны были на третьих ролях -как бедные родственники
> И подобное во всех направлениях -ВОТ ОНИ И ЗАВИДУЮТ И ИСХОДЯТ ЖЕЛЧЬЮ - они ж думали что еще лет 50 Россия будет в жопе ! Ан нет !



Бедные люди... :lol: наверно для вас Австрия очень эгзотическая страна и вы покупаете вокруг всё. 
Для нас Австрия есть частью нашего союзa, мы едем туда бес пасспорта. 
:cheers:


----------



## Jabunja

Arun' - if you don't like Moscow and Russians so much - why you're still sitting in this topic? 

Moscow is an amazing city  with its uniqeness and charm...

Moscow tries to copy flash Western life but still in Russian way... - is it bad?? Or lithuanians never do the same???


----------



## Alexriga

arun' said:


> Бедные люди... :lol: наверно для вас Австрия очень эгзотическая страна и вы покупаете вокруг всё.
> Для нас Австрия есть частью нашего союзa, мы едем туда бес пасспорта.
> :cheers:


Ага, вы даже в Англию и Ирландию без пасспортов кирпичи на стройках тягать ездите. А женщины сразу шлюхами, ну или старикам жопу вытирать. Уж я то знаю, сколько рабов именно из Литвы там


----------



## arun'

Alexriga said:


> Ага, вы даже в Англию и Ирландию без пасспортов кирпичи на стройках тягать ездите. А женщины сразу шлюхами, ну или старикам жопу вытирать. Уж я то знаю, сколько рабов именно из Литвы там


а ты тягать кирпичи на стройках ездиш только до Pиги? :lol:


----------



## Tom_Green

soloveich said:


> Nice video.


WTF have they only spend time in the bus?


Moscow looks interesting. Like Warsaw just much bigger


----------



## snow is red

look romantic and beautiful.


----------



## ancov

my video 






and my photos


----------



## defenseur

(C) windstride


----------



## defenseur

(c) http://donstroy.com/mf/



















(c)windstride










(c) MakZer
































































(c) mr. MyXiN


----------



## defenseur




----------



## Justa

i think ,you, guyz must be banned for ur offtop in photo section
2 arun'
plz start ur hard talk in skybar section...
P.s. You've succeeded admirably, you defecated


----------



## arun'

defenseur said:


> (C) windstride


beautiful photo :cheers:


----------



## FabriFlorence

The old soviet skyscraper seems very small compared with the new towers!


----------



## christos-greece

The new towers has nice design


----------



## Justa

Posted by Mr.Myxin










Author: http://pompeya.livejournal.com/
source: http://community.livejournal.com/msk_foto/834526.html


----------



## Justa

BBOOOOOOOOMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Posted by anm, made by Чистопрудов Дмитрий, Live Journal

1. fasten your belt

2 SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Justa

edit


----------



## Justa

Posted


----------



## soloveich

damn...


----------



## christos-greece

Incredible pano Justa :cheers:


----------



## Justa

posted by sturman









Author - Pompeya


----------



## Mr.BobbY

till now,I was thinking that my "Bobby"is the largest thing on the planet,but this is SO HUGEEEEE:nuts:lol::lol::nuts::lol:


----------



## coth

you actually see just about 30-35% of the city on this pano


----------



## snowcash

(c) Varlamov, on Flickr


----------



## Justa

Panoramio, made by Igor_99,


----------



## Dale

I can't get enough of that pano.

Don't know what to think of that pink bridge though.


----------



## christos-greece

The last 2 pano are great ^^


----------



## snowcash

(с) http://z-r.livejournal.com/


----------



## Vandoren

А где снята красная арка у моста?


----------



## snowcash

Живописный мост, соединяет Хорошево-Мневники и Крылатское.

http://maps.yandex.ru/map.xml?mapID=2000&mapX=4167992&mapY=7478634&scale=10&slices=2


----------



## madridhere

Moscow is incredible. I like specially the classical Moscow and the latest one, the skyscrapers are...:nuts:


----------



## señor cara de papa

Justa´s photo is simply amazing!


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting...


----------



## thc_stoned

great pictures


----------



## niroohawaii

anm said:


>


What does the cross and crescent signify?


----------



## Dmitri

niroohawaii said:


> What does the cross and crescent signify?


It is an anchor which symbolizes hope for salvation


----------



## anm

from wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_Orthodox_Church


"Sometimes the bottoms of crosses found in Russian Orthodox churches will be adorned with a crescent. The common misconception attributes these to the fact that in 1552, Tsar Ivan the Terrible conquered the city of Kazan which had been under the rule of Muslim Tatars, and in remembrance of this, he decreed that from henceforth the Islamic crescent be placed at the bottom of the crosses to signify the victory of the cross (Christianity) over the crescent (Islam). In fact, crescents on crosses were widespread during the pre-Mongolian period of Russian history and have no relation to the Islamic symbol. The crescent symbol actually is meant to resemble an anchor, which symbolizes the hope for salvation."

Crescent has a long history as a Christian symbol and of course before Christianity. It is being said that that Muslims have adopted the crescent from Christians following conquest of Constantinople. 

http://islam.about.com/od/history/a/crescent_moon.htm

"What is the history behind the crescent moon symbol? What does it symbolize or mean? How and when did it become associated with the faith of Islam? Is it a valid symbol for the faith?

The crescent moon and star symbol actually pre-dates Islam by several thousand years. Information on the origins of the symbol are difficult to ascertain, but most sources agree that these ancient celestial symbols were in use by the peoples of Central Asia and Siberia in their worship of sun, moon, and sky gods. There are also reports that the crescent moon and star were used to represent the Carthaginian goddess Tanit or the Greek goddess Diana.

The city of Byzantium (later known as Constantinople and Istanbul) adopted the crescent moon as its symbol. According to some reports, they chose it in honor of the goddess Diana. Others indicate that it dates back to a battle in which the Romans defeated the Goths on the first day of a lunar month. In any event, the crescent moon was featured on the city's flag even before the birth of Christ.

The early Muslim community did not really have a symbol. During the time of the Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him), Islamic armies and caravans flew simple solid-colored flags (generally black, green, or white) for identification purposes. In later generations, the Muslim leaders continued to use a simple black, white, or green flag with no markings, writing, or symbolism on it.

It wasn't until the Ottoman Empire that the crescent moon and star became affiliated with the Muslim world. When the Turks conquered Constantinople (Istanbul) in 1453, they adopted the city's existing flag and symbol. Legend holds that the founder of the Ottoman Empire, Osman, had a dream in which the crescent moon stretched from one end of the earth to the other. Taking this as a good omen, he chose to keep the crescent and make it the symbol of his dynasty."


----------



## anm

a few pics of Kremlin

by fotobicchio



















by Kirill: Neverwinter Alps 





































by marantzer's photostream 


















































































by v.plessky 




























pre-revolutionary Kremlin - the whole block with churches in the foreground has been destroyed in 1930s










another pic reminds that in the past red brick walls and towers have been painted white


----------



## anm

by Ivan S. Abrams 













































































































by ipomoea310 










by Andrey Permitin 



















by Max IK7TOE


----------



## anm

photo by *jst*




































































































































































































































Feb 21 2008 LiveJournal


----------



## SkyCA

more,more,more,more:banana::banana: 
MOSCOW


----------



## Justa

posted by antifox
taken from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2845549/


----------



## ancov

My first probe in Panorama Studio ...


----------



## Yarik




----------



## anm

summer 2008 from *jst*


----------



## anm

photo from http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sergeyk2171/album/25517/?p=1


View on Yandex



View on Yandex



View on Yandex



View on Yandex



View on Yandex



View on Yandex



View on Yandex



View on Yandex



View on Yandex


----------



## soloveich

pics are taken by Brad


----------



## anm

photo by *jst* from LiveJournal


----------



## anm

Moscow from Flickr

by timurdva


----------



## anm

by *Simfox*










by *newrussian*
































































by *Bolik*










by *Aleksey*










from FLICKR

by andreas pikwer 










by Kremchik 





































by rrm998 










by Argenberg 










by freakpower 










by AlphaTangoBravo / Adam Baker 



















by Mariannka


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics anm :cheers:


----------



## skyboi

An interesting City indeed ! and the girls and bois are cute too


----------



## anm

photo by *diana_spb*

Google Maps
































































Sretenka


----------



## Justa

by bolik and myxin


----------



## Parisian Girl

Very interesting group of towers here. I really like those two towers that resemble boxes stacked on top of each other....just great.  :cheers1:


----------



## anm

photo by *makzer*

WikiMapa


----------



## Parisian Girl

Love this photo ^^ thx  :cheers1:


----------



## ruslan33

^parisian girl are you french ?


----------



## anm

photo by *jst* from http://jst-ru.livejournal.com/93314.html

July 2008


----------



## -X-

awesome

not far to summer, best time in Moscow :banana:


----------



## Parisian Girl

ruslan33 said:


> ^parisian girl are you french ?


Yes, indeed!  :cheers1: 

Does "ruslan" = N/S Ossetia or Russia?


----------



## christos-greece

Justa said:


>


It is a great pic indeed, thanks Justa kay:


----------



## ruslan33

Parisian Girl said:


> Yes, indeed!  :cheers1:
> 
> Does "ruslan" = N/S Ossetia or Russia?


It's a Popular name used in the soviet union by many countries.
But I am from Abkhazia :cheers:

Are you 100 % french, no other blood ?


----------



## Parisian Girl

ruslan33 said:


> It's a Popular name used in the soviet union by many countries.
> But I am from Abkhazia :cheers:
> 
> Are you 100 % french, no other blood ?


Well, _my own_ blood/parentage line goes all the way back to before the time of Louis XIV anyway, so yes, I'm 100%. Although, we do have some German, Swiss and Dutch relatives who have married into the family from years ago. 

You should create a thread on your home country, Abkhazia, so those of us who don't know very much about this part of the world can learn from it. :cheers:

Moscow though....what can you say huh? Just awesome city! Gets better looking every year now I think!


----------



## anm

photo by *jst* from http://jst-ru.livejournal.com/85665.html and http://jst-ru.livejournal.com/87091.html

June 2008, sunrise, around 5 am


















































































and from a roof


----------



## Dhakaiya

ruslan33 said:


> It's a Popular name used in the soviet union by many countries.
> But I am from Abkhazia :cheers:


Long live Russia! We could never be liberated without their assistance as well. :cheers:


----------



## ruslan33

Dhakaiya said:


> Long live Russia! We could never be liberated without their assistance as well. :cheers:


Thank you brother :cheers:


----------



## anm

photo by Skept from FLICKR, 2006


----------



## RonnieR

Moscow, great city....its people, history, culture


----------



## Parisian Girl

Yep, Moscow is quite an amazing city alright! I think it's the kind of city that you either love it, or you hate it.. Fortunately, most people, including myself, love it. Great shots guys! :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

Those photos are very nice too ^^
Moscow its a great city indeed..., for sure


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko

Parisian Girl said:


> Yep, Moscow is quite an amazing city alright! I think it's the kind of city that you either love it, or you hate it.. Fortunately, most people, including myself, love it. Great shots guys! :cheers1:


Well. Personally I live in Moscow, and one day I look around and I talk to myself - what a wonderful city I live in! And in this time I love Moscow all heart. Next day I look again and I think - What a horror! What a disgusting city! And so it goes all the time. I cannot consider Moscow neutrally. :dunno:

But actually I am enamoured to Moscow. :cheers:


----------



## Shmack

anm said:


> Московский государственный лингвистический университет​


Alma-mater! Vse fotki oxerennye, no spasibo osobenno za eto photo! :cheers:


----------



## Didoluva

English please?! Nice thread, wonder if I'll ever have the chance to travel to Russia.


----------



## christos-greece

Russian language is very hard if you dont know it... i try to type into Russian (something to my work)


----------



## anm

1600x900 is a little oversize to my taste, I would prefer 1200 on the long side, but this is what we have... so scroll a little

from http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/haematique/view/178902/?page=1

by haematique


----------



## amidcars

great pictures


----------



## Didoluva

My goodness.. such a density... incredible pics.


----------



## soloveich

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=594509&page=14


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful photos ^^ night ones are great, and the skyline is very nice too


----------



## ww_lodz

^^ I like that too


----------



## Didoluva

Loved the Nautilus...! The bridge, the lights! And the variety of architecture! Moskva is such an amazing and colourful city!


----------



## anm

by IlyaM from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3159723/










by Сергей Кузнецов5 from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3154076/










by N_i_r_v_a_n_a from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3155126/










by Grizzly Bear from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3159183/










by GJanna from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3159174/










by makzero from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3160200/










by dynamo from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3154230/










by ВедьмАчка from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3152916/









by Issahar from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3153470/










by Maior55 from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3148377/










by Koltsov67 from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3145375/










by jm from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3145312/










by Василичь from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3146252/










by Сергей Кузнецов5 from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3146056/










by ГУМ from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3138753/










by Удальцова ,4 from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3140326/










by E_d_w_a_r_d from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3136406/










by Evgeny Doroshevich from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3135106/










by Анатолий Насонов from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3135538/










by eldanel from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3131518/










by Milly from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3134120/










by dynamo from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3131116/










by Dmitry Bakulin from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2185469/



















by varass from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1568676/










from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1574455/










by CRIZ from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2743773/










from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2669016/










by Доктор1 from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2003115/










by luchar from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2690976/










by RoseVN from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/691315/










by Георгий Кораблин (aka: Redbad) from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1506559/


----------



## Peloso

Whoa. Great pics here. And lots of them... Would it be possible to have a short description added under each of the photos in this page? Or at least under the ones that depict single buildings (not panoramas)? Well I know this is a *massive* job... :lol:
Just for an instance, where is this?


soloveich said:


>


----------



## anm

Peloso said:


> Whoa. Great pics here. And lots of them... Would it be possible to have a short description added under each of the photos in this page? Or at least under the ones that depict single buildings (not panoramas)? Well I know this is a *massive* job... :lol:
> Just for an instance, where is this?


Too much work for me to comment on every picture that I post, but feel free to ask about particular ones, somebody may answer 

This one is "Gostnyj Dvor", located not far from Kremlin. A historic trade center, a complex that in the old times included lodgiing for merchants, market place with trade rows, storage space for tradable goods, etc.

As shown here it is renovated and what used to be an open squre is covered by a roof. Now used as an exhibition hall. Includes stores, restaurants/cafes, banks, office space, cosmetic saloons, etc. Hotel is being planned. Open daily, gets a lot of visitors when exhibits are open.

Map is here


from outside, by StaneStane , FLICKR










Exhibition schedule

http://www.ridjey.ru/index.php?viewcomplex&complexid=18

20.04.09 МИР РЕСТОРАНА И ОТЕЛЯ - 2009 
11.05.09 MITF. ТУРИЗМ И ОТДЫХ - 2009 
14.05.09 НОВЫЙ РУССКИЙ СТИЛЬ /NEW RUSSIAN STYLE (МОСКВА) - 2009 
21.05.09 НОВЫЙ РУССКИЙ СТИЛЬ - 2009 
30.06.09 SHOESACCESS - 2009 
17.08.09 CHAPEAU - 2009 / Шапо - 2009 
12.09.09 JUNWEX МОСКВА - 2009 
16.09.09 МИР КРАСОТЫ - 2009 
22.09.09 ПОДАРКИ - 2009 осень 
22.09.09 ПОДАРКИ, ПОСУДА, БИЖУТЕРИЯ. Осень - 2009 
29.09.09 SHOESACCESS - 2009 
08.10.09 DOMEXPO INTERNATIONAL / ДОМЭКСПО ИНТЕРНЕШНЛ - 2009 
08.10.09 ДОМЭКСПО - 2009 
15.10.09 ОРУЖИЕ И ОХОТА - 2009 
20.10.09 НЕДЕЛЯ МОДЫ В МОСКВЕ - 2009 
30.10.09 МОСКОВСКИЙ МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ЛЫЖНЫЙ САЛОН - 2009 
12.11.09 ОБРАЗОВАНИЕ И КАРЬЕРА – XXI - 2009 
17.11.09 МЕДИЦИНЫ И КРАСОТЫ - 2009 
26.11.09 ФУД ШОУ - 2009


----------



## cmoonflyer

Great thread and so many amazing pics ! Cheers:cheers:


----------



## anm

photo by *Settler* from LiveJournal April 12 2009


----------



## christos-greece

^^ And also those pics are amazing too


----------



## regjeex

Moscow is beautiful... :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ No doubt that


----------



## Shmack

An enormous fire broke out in south western Moscow todays night around 0:30 a.m. A gas pipeline exploded in one of the industrial districts called Ochakovo. It was a deep night after a day off, so there were no victims, but 4 guys and a lady were injured. Ironically May 9th which is the biggest national holiday in Russia, the Victory day (over Germany), always ends with a huge salute. By the time of the explosion there were still lots of people in the streets, and the fire could be seen from practically any point within a city and from its suburbs, so it was a nice show. For example i live 18 miles away from the place, and still i could see yellow sky and flashes. 

About 100 thousand people were cut off from the telephone lines.









A 900 feet high firewall









Though a power station thereabout was cut off from gas, there was no need in electricity in the near neighbourhoods: :lol:









Really, why not to have a picnic and enjoy the sight?









Closed Michurin highway.









Pumpers on their way.









One of the office buildings near by is on fire. Around 5 a.m, day is breaking.









The moment of explosion. To tell the truth, i'm not sure what i would have thought if i've seen this. The americans couldn't outlive the defeat from russian hockey team?









Nuclear holocaust goes on


















The fire was defeated within 15 hours. 12 cars were burnt, 60 cars were damaged. Several laboratories of some research institute nearby were destroyed. The Victory fire was considered to be the biggest fire in Moscow since the World War II. Irony...


----------



## QED

Thanks for keeping us up-do-date about this incident. Luckily there were no victims.


----------



## juancito

love the way the city looks and the way the people enjoy their city.


----------



## crossbowman

soloveich said:


>


Hey,what is that discoball-like thing on top of the arch?
a solar power collector or something?:dunno:


----------



## soloveich

Shmack said:


> Really, why not to have a picnic and enjoy the sight?


nice one


----------



## soloveich

crossbowman said:


> Hey,what is that discoball-like thing on top of the arch?
> a solar power collector or something?:dunno:


bar


----------



## coth

observation dock actually


----------



## soloveich

hm... i've read about a year ago that they were gonna build a bar up there... change of plans i guess...


----------



## oktober69105

Ochakovo? Is that where the Ochakovo brewery is and is everything there fine??


----------



## Shmack

oktober69105 said:


> Ochakovo? Is that where the Ochakovo brewery is and is everything there fine??


Exactly, but still it's a good distance off, so it's fine.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

Oooooooooooooh!! Must be freeeeeeeezing! But it is beautiful! Full of History at every corner. And Russia has one thing that I don't know if you people agree with me: THE MOST BEAUTIFUL WOMEN ON EARTH! God, they are beautiful and hot! They seem to be so sensible, so sexy!


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

Really world class!





:horse:


----------



## anm

May 9, photo by *Alexandr Kotomin* from lenta.ru


----------



## arashmordad

wow, Russia has so many good looking girls  . And Moscow is so beautiful also. sbasiba


----------



## anm

May 9, photo by *Alexandr Kotomin* from lenta.ru


----------



## arashmordad

^^ beautiful pics


----------



## anm

gas pipeline fire










from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3214805/


----------



## christos-greece

Most of the pics in this page are very nice, beautiful :cheers: thanks for sharing


----------



## anm

taken from one of 7 sisters (on Kudrinskaja Square)



Boch said:


> *Немного фотографий с высотки на Кудринской площади)*
> Садовое кольцо
> 
> «Вид с высотки на Кудринской площади» на Яндекс.Фотках
> Мэрия
> 
> «Вид с высотки на Кудринской площади» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> «Вид с высотки на Кудринской площади» на Яндекс.Фотках
> Новый Арбат
> 
> «Вид с высотки на Кудринской площади» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> «Вид с высотки на Кудринской площади» на Яндекс.Фотках
> Сквер перед домом
> 
> «Вид с высотки на Кудринской площади» на Яндекс.Фотках
> И вот эта фота нравится больше всех)))
> 
> «Вид с высотки на Кудринской площади» на Яндекс.Фотках


and


----------



## void0

Here are nice pics of modern Moscow http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=594509&page=14


----------



## Mister gaylord

Lovely architecture 

But the men are soooooooo ugly.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The architecture of Moscow is indeed very nice, very modern too like the building above


----------



## anm

by *makzer*, May 2009


SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## anm

by *jst*, May 2009


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pano anm  your panoramas are always great


----------



## -X-

(c) my photos


----------



## coth

you have some clear problem with white balance on your camera


----------



## -X-

coth said:


> you have some clear problem with white balance on your camera


it's not problem, it's photoshopped colour


----------



## christos-greece

Nice photos -X- nice work too (the colours) kay:


----------



## -X-

christos-greece said:


> Nice photos -X- nice work too (the colours) kay:


thanx


----------



## gsdgssd

Good!!!!


----------



## soloveich

huge set from historical center
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=880260


----------



## meds

anm said:


> by *jst*, May 2009


Amazing skyline :cheers:


----------



## tonyssa

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've noted that there are no marquises in Moscow buildings...


----------



## anm

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've noted that there are no marquises in Moscow buildings...


You mean, no advertising signes on top of the roofs? There are some.


----------



## anm

by Anton7610


SCROLL>>>> a little



















by Grandfarmer











by jst 

SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> a bit more


----------



## Justa

my favorite photo
by chistoprudov!!!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those new towers in Moscow are indeed real jewels; very nice :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

Moscow is indeed becoming a lovely metropolis.


----------



## Steelblade

Photos taken from http://www.photosight.ru


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks @Steelblade for those photos about those new Moscow towers :cheers:


----------



## anm

Moscow Architechture video by Russia Today






a little dated, but I do not remember it here


----------



## anm

Dmitri Chistoprudov, June 08, from City of Capitals


day views, 70 pics, 23 MB
http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/14239.html











SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## anm

Dmitri Chistoprudov, June 08, from City of Capitals

night and evening, 59 pics, 20 MB
http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/14563.html#cutid1
















































































































































































































































































SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Panorama at night is absolutely great @anm, also and the rest of the photos and the day panorama are very nice too kay:


----------



## QED

As christos already said great panoramas and twilight shots. I am wondering whether HDR or some kind of dynamic range increase has been utilized here. 

Anyway thanks for keeping this thread alive anm.


----------



## Shmack

Stunning, sometimes Moscow impresses me even more than Manhattan. Simply amazing. :cheers:


----------



## david chanrion

wow !!
really interesting


----------



## Mariachi

Beautiful city!!!


----------



## Marco Polo

it is a big city


----------



## Shezan

:uh: night shots are incredible!


----------



## -X-

good work


----------



## anm

phot by D1ego


----------



## christos-greece

^^ And those photos from Moscow city center are also very nice, amazing structures


----------



## anm

by Evrasia99911










by ANB



















by Evrasia99911










by ANB










by igor















panorama by makzer

SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## anm

by windsteel from LiveJournal


----------



## CuLongVN

Very nice collection of Moscow!! Love the night shots


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice updated photos, including the panorama


----------



## MakZer




----------



## CasaMor

Beautiful!


----------



## MakZer




----------



## anm

del


----------



## MakZer

more photos: http://makzer.livejournal.com/68233.html


----------



## xavarreiro

good photos


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Verry nice pics indeed; those recent pics are from Moscow's downtown?


----------



## (fabrizio)

Moscow is strongly one of the places I must see in the forthcoming years, it still has a sort of misterious charme to me. Moreover, all Russians I've met so far, wherever they came from, whatever religion they used to belong to, have proven to be absolutely friendly and easygoing. 

I'd just to ask a question: from the pictures I've seeing so far it seems that 90% of buildings have been erected after WWII, I could hardly find a piece of architecture which made me think "Ok, this must definitely come from XIX century", let alone the Kremlin and a handful of - gorgeous - Orthodox churches and cathedrals. Is it true? were WWII damages so large and deep that post-war authorities simply decided to build up everything from scrap? thanks for the feedbacks.


----------



## Major Deegan

^^ Moscow has a significant collection of constructivist and more older imperial architecture in its large historical core. For all that you should check out another moscow thread by necromancer over in urban showcase.


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow city is indeed great city, a very nice one with great architecture; and also the skyline: the new u/c towers of Moscow, the International Business Center as it called, that complex of towers, is really awesome


----------



## (fabrizio)

Major Deegan said:


> ^^ Moscow has a significant collection of constructivist and more older imperial architecture in its large historical core. For all that you should check out another moscow thread by necromancer over in urban showcase.


Thanks. mine was quite s tupid question indeed, since this is the "skyline" photo thread...


----------



## christos-greece

One photo from flickr about Moscow's skyline, including IBC towers: 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3518500747/


----------



## oktober69105

(fabrizio) said:


> Moscow is strongly one of the places I must see in the forthcoming years, it still has a sort of misterious charme to me. Moreover, all Russians I've met so far, wherever they came from, whatever religion they used to belong to, have proven to be absolutely friendly and easygoing.
> 
> I'd just to ask a question: from the pictures I've seeing so far it seems that 90% of buildings have been erected after WWII, I could hardly find a piece of architecture which made me think "Ok, this must definitely come from XIX century", let alone the Kremlin and a handful of - gorgeous - Orthodox churches and cathedrals. Is it true? were WWII damages so large and deep that post-war authorities simply decided to build up everything from scrap? thanks for the feedbacks.


Unlike many other Soviet cities, I don't know of any buildings in Moscow that were damaged as a direct result of the war, as the Germans only advanced as far as Khimki north of town. Moscow was transformed and a lot of old Orthodox churches were destroyed in the 1930s by Stalin who had a lot of help from German POWs build the concrete buildings along the main roads into downtown. Most of the czarist-era buildings exist immediately south of the Kremlin across the river. I'm not sure how much longer this neighborhood will avoid major development.


----------



## MakZer

click (7560 х 600)

more photos: http://makzer.livejournal.com/69522.html


----------



## MakZer




----------



## Pegasusbsb27

Centuries of History can make good!!!


----------



## runet01

To October
I should tell you about the rank of cities in imperial Russia. At the beginning of the XX century first town by population and inportance was St. Petersburg, second - Moscow, third - Warsow, forth - Odessa, and so on. For two centuries Moscow was half-province. But not absolute province - Napoleon decided to go to Moscow and here came his end. Nevertherles, if you are interested in perfect architecture of 18-19th centures, you should visit St. Petersburg. In Moscow it exists, but it is secondry. A world-class capital Moscow became under Stalin rule. Stalin was thiran and killer, but he created great architecture. History is full of such paradoxes


----------



## runet01

*Metro*

It's in Russian, but easy to navigate. Moscow, St. Petersburg, Novgorod and Samara metro


----------



## runet01

http://www.metrowalks.ru/


----------



## coth

runet01 said:


> To October
> I should tell you about the rank of cities in imperial Russia. At the beginning of the XX century first town by population and inportance was St. Petersburg, second - Moscow, third - Warsow, forth - Odessa, and so on. For two centuries Moscow was half-province. But not absolute province - Napoleon decided to go to Moscow and here came his end. Nevertherles, if you are interested in perfect architecture of 18-19th centures, you should visit St. Petersburg. In Moscow it exists, but it is secondry. A world-class capital Moscow became under Stalin rule. Stalin was thiran and killer, but he created great architecture. History is full of such paradoxes


Moscow has became financial capital of Russian Empire in late XIX century, when Saint Petersburg was political capital.


----------



## christos-greece

MakZer said:


>


Indeed; awesome photo @MakZer


----------



## runet01

To Coth
I do not want to confront Moscow and Petersburg. Imperial and luxury achitecture of pre-revolution Russia you can more easely find in "Nothern capital". I just want to say, that notwithstanding that I dislike Stalin, "stalin architecture" gave Moscow its grandeur, that makes it one of the really greatest capitals. And of cause Kremlin, history, ancienity. Concerning competition of the "two capitals" I can say such words: in XXth century Moscow has lost a lot of "stones" during reconstruction and struggle against religion (half of churches were destroied), Leningrad preserved its "stones" but one million people died in german Blocade. Its better to loose stones. Sorry for offtopic, but people here should understand that russian two capitals do not compete, but always think of another one as a mirrow


----------



## yin_yang

i can definitely see several buildings in the pictures on this page alone that were surely built in the 18th and 19th centuries.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## christos-greece

^^ The stadium and the last photo @KAZAN are really awesome :cheers:


----------



## Cirno-chan

It's called Dinamo stadium, I don't like it.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Cirno-chan said:


> It's called Dinamo stadium, I don't like it.


However its reconstruct now(excuse me for my bad english))))


----------



## salaverryo

hno:How do you dare post such disgusting photos? You ought to be ashamed of yourself!


----------



## Cirno-chan

I'm immune to such pics after 2ch.ru.


----------



## anm

by *MakZer* http://makzer.livejournal.com/69040.html#cutid1


----------



## anm

by *boch* http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/4550.html#cutid1


----------



## Cirno-chan

Moscow is much more beautiful from the ground


----------



## Cirno-chan

Очень символично - надпись "Страх" - и кремль впереди. А за ним еще какая-то фигня страшная строится. Все это нам говорит, что лучше уехать из этого города, пока не поздно.










Sorry for writting russian


----------



## anm

Cirno-chan said:


> Очень символично - надпись "Страх" - и кремль впереди. А за ним еще какая-то фигня страшная строится. Все это нам говорит, что лучше уехать из этого города, пока не поздно.


если тебе лучше, так и поступи, а за остальных не решай

do what you think is better for you, and let other people decide for themselves

photo by *boch*

http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/3082.html#cutid1

SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## oreca

the stadium looks cool. very nice!!


----------



## MakZer

http://makzer.livejournal.com/69816.html


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing night photos 



Cirno-chan said:


> It's called Dinamo stadium, I don't like it.


Dinamo of Moscow? Well its very known team


----------



## Galandar

Cirno-chan said:


> Moscow is much more beautiful from the ground


I agree, it is much better from the ground. BTW Baku looks much better from the ground as well


----------



## kidrobot

=)


----------



## Cirno-chan

Where's it?


----------



## kidrobot

:*


----------



## Cirno-chan

Bakaino!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

mgs4, here info about tourism in Russia
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1840


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

makzer.livejournal.com


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, very nice photos @KASAN


----------



## MakZer

KAZAN RESIDENT, а зачем мои фото переливать на радикал.ру ?


clickable


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

А как еще залить? я просто во всей этой интернет шараге не очень шарю, но если чем то не угодил то прошу меня извинить!!!


----------



## MakZer

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> А как еще залить? я просто во всей этой интернет шараге не очень шарю, но если чем то не угодил то прошу меня извинить!!!


правой кнопкой мыши на изображении - копировать ссылку на изображение
и ее уже вставлять, между тэгами


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

будем знать, спасибо!!!


----------



## PortoNuts

I like the buildings in Moscow's business district but to be a better skyline, it has to get wider. It's far too dense.


----------



## MakZer

clickable


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome panorama @MakZer  the small photo its suitable for -new- banner i think


----------



## Chadoh25

Great pictures!


----------



## MakZer

clickable


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice new panorama @MakZer

Moscow city at night:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/3829641681/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/3830433634/


----------



## PortoNuts

Beautiful night shots.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks, they are beautiful indeed


----------



## yaluman

*@Kazan Resident: Merci beau coup!*










Is that Moscow's version of the Arc de Triomphe ^^? Hihihi, very nice! :lol:










Source


----------



## Hedonistos

it's dedicated to the victory over Napoleon


----------



## cardiff

Thats quite a funny response if it is!


----------



## Shizo

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Триумфальная_арка_(Москва)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poklonnaya_Hill


> In the 1960s, the Soviet authorities decided to put the area to use as an open-air museum dedicated to the Russian victory over Napoleon. The Moscow triumphal arch, erected in wood in 1814 and in marble in 1827 to a design by Osip Bove, was relocated and reconstructed here in 1968.


----------



## alekssa1

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triumphal_arch
may be u don't know but such arches are quite common in many countries. first aches were built centuries ago. by the way, moscow and paris arches were built at the same time. so your phrase about coping and "versions" is not correct


----------



## russianpride

warden987 said:


> One also sees a lot of garages and they don't look really nice.


Of course, this is not a masterpiece, but it looks clean. It also has advantages for people who do not have enough money or time to repair their vehicles at authorized dealers so that they can repair their vehicles themselves.


----------



## warden987

russianpride said:


> Of course, this is not a masterpiece, but it looks clean. It also has advantages for people who do not have enough money or time to repair their vehicles at authorized dealers so that they can repair their vehicles themselves.


all right man, this competition is stupid, I live in Izmailovo, right next to Shchelkovskoye motorway, so you know how it looks like there. The only fact is that I tried to point out is that there is a lot of commieblocks in Moscow and unfortunately I seem to have begun to dislike them. That's it.
And watching at the pictures of Moscow in the English part of this forum, I am slightly annoyed that there might be a misconception that Moscow is a city of skyscrapers and expeensive elite buildings. That's unfornately not the case at all.


----------



## russianpride

warden987 said:


> And watching at the pictures of Moscow in the English part of this forum, I am slightly annoyed that there might be a misconception that Moscow is a city of skyscrapers and expeensive elite buildings. That's unfornately not the case at all.


It is only your opinion. 

In fact, Moscow is a very diverse city with a very expensive and luxurious houses and also with many ordinary houses. But Moscow has one very important advantage over other megalopolises. In Moscow, there are no ghettos and poverty-stricken areas.


----------



## warden987

russianpride said:


> It is only your opinion.
> 
> In fact, Moscow is a very diverse city with a very expensive and luxurious houses and also with many ordinary houses. But Moscow has one very important advantage over other megalopolises. In Moscow, there are no ghettos and poverty-stricken areas.


it is right about ghettoes and poverty-stricken areas, but about the ratio of elite to ordinary houses there is the coefficient of 4 to1 to the advantage of ordinary houses


----------



## russianpride

warden987 said:


> it is right about ghettoes and poverty-stricken areas, but about the ratio of elite to ordinary houses there is the coefficient of 4 to1 to the advantage of ordinary houses


Can you show me posts where somebody wrote that Moscow has only luxurious houses?


----------



## soloveich

it's not 4 to 1. Business class is not that elite. thogh it's much better than soviet comieblocks.


----------



## Hedonistos

domtoren said:


> So: - how are ordinary Muscovites housed? Favela-type shantytowns cannot exist in Russia due to the cold winters. Is there a subsidized rental or home-ownership scheme affordable for the ordinary Muscovite?


renting is virtually non- existent(and if you want to rent it is quite expansive) in Russia at the moment, after USSR collapsed the flats were contrywide privatized, you just got the flat you lived in for free, before they belonged to the state, you only lived there, though you could still leave your flat to your children afaik. 

But generally ownership rate is very high, I think something like 95%, though there is the problem that if you want to start a family or just to live alone in your flat you have to wait until your parents pass away or wait until the government gives you some(I don't know whether it is really completely for free), which can take many years and of course you can buy one and obivously there are enough people who can afford the prices if you consider the construction boom in Moscow (I'm not speaking about IBC but generally about residential housing)


----------



## christos-greece

russianpride said:


> ^^No. It is one of the most free streets in Moscow


I said busiest because from those all cars (traffic jam)...


----------



## warden987

christos-greece said:


> I said busiest because from those all cars (traffic jam)...



it is diificult to find a street in Moscow free from traffic jams at a rush hour. This traffic jam could be anywhere in Moscow, in any street.


----------



## vladorlando

warden987 said:


> all right man, this competition is stupid, I live in Izmailovo, right next to Shchelkovskoye motorway, so you know how it looks like there. The only fact is that I tried to point out is that there is a lot of commieblocks in Moscow and unfortunately I seem to have begun to dislike them. That's it.
> And watching at the pictures of Moscow in the English part of this forum, I am slightly annoyed that there might be a misconception that Moscow is a city of skyscrapers and expeensive elite buildings. That's unfornately not the case at all.


И что ты здесь Ваньку валяешь !? Слюни утри ! Иди учись , зарабатывай -и будешь иметь и дорогую машину и элитную квартиру . Только не говори ,что нет в России возможностей -ОНИ есть и лучше чем во многих странах, в тч США . Если ты лентяй или с мозгами у тебя не все в порядке -то уж извини -и в Штатах тебе не легче будет


----------



## Pablo323

^^

I wish I could understand that.


----------



## republic_srpska

Beautiful Moscow brothers  Greetings from SERBIA


----------



## warden987

vladorlando said:


> И что ты здесь Ваньку валяешь !? Слюни утри ! Иди учись , зарабатывай -и будешь иметь и дорогую машину и элитную квартиру . Только не говори ,что нет в России возможностей -ОНИ есть и лучше чем во многих странах, в тч США . Если ты лентяй или с мозгами у тебя не все в порядке -то уж извини -и в Штатах тебе не легче будет


А ты свою жопу утри лучше.
easy, easy, why are you getting tetchy so easy? By the way speaking like this you insult at least80 % if not even more of the population of Russia. Do you consider them быдло? not very nice. By the way I spoke the truth, can you deny it? By the way I have 2 higher education sheepskins and earn approximately 50 thousand roubles per month, so maybe I am not that brainless and not that callow? I haven't even uttered a word about the amount of possibilities in the modern Russia and never said a bad word about Moscow. Maybe you should have read more carefully that discussion and be less hot-tempered?


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

by GELIO


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## christos-greece

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


>


Interesting and nice building, also big as well; i see that pano on the left of the photo, that building is for sale probably...


----------



## evian

http://maps.yandex.ru/?index&ll=37....:-60.467539,11.934409~spn:74.979692,51.226436












http://maps.yandex.ru/?index&ll=37....r:137.948453,7.223827~spn:74.979692,51.226436




http://maps.yandex.ru/?index&ll=37....&ost=dir:-60.543695,4.200935~spn:90,64.010766




http://maps.yandex.ru/?index&ll=37....8&ost=dir:5.884889,15.680225~spn:90,64.010766




http://maps.yandex.ru/?index&ll=37....:-135.240537,6.099121~spn:74.979692,51.226436




http://maps.yandex.ru/?index&ll=37....ost=dir:-47.538739,10.238958~spn:90,64.010766


----------



## evian

http://maps.yandex.ru/?text=bbc&whe...-149.287582,14.037085~spn:74.979692,51.226436




http://maps.yandex.ru/?text=bbc&whe...:-48.831584,19.224077~spn:74.979692,51.226436


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## neromancer




----------



## vladorlando

Господа EVIAN и NEROMANCER . Вот на кой лад в разделе Cityscapes and Skyline Photos выставлять фото магазина МЕГА ,лесную дорогу , речные катера и другую дребедень ???:bash: Для этого ,что других разделов нет -что вы засаряете этот тред . EVIAN вообще наразмещал здесь фотки с Яндекс-Карты -во первых они не качественные изначально -во вторых им по полтора -два года -снимки весны-лета 2008 г
Я бы на месте модератора убрал эти фотки отсюда


----------



## NorteN

vladorlando said:


> Ãîñïîäà EVIAN è NEROMANCER . Âîò íà êîé ëàä â ðàçäåëå Cityscapes and Skyline Photos âûñòàâëÿòü ôîòî ìàãàçèíà ÌÅÃÀ ,ëåñíóþ äîðîãó , ðå÷íûå êàòåðà è äðóãóþ äðåáåäåíü ???:bash: Äëÿ ýòîãî ,÷òî äðóãèõ ðàçäåëîâ íåò -÷òî âû çàñàðÿåòå ýòîò òðåä . EVIAN âîîáùå íàðàçìåùàë çäåñü ôîòêè ñ ßíäåêñ-Êàðòû -âî ïåðâûõ îíè íå êà÷åñòâåííûå èçíà÷àëüíî -âî âòîðûõ èì ïî ïîëòîðà -äâà ãîäà -ñíèìêè âåñíû-ëåòà 2008 ã
> ß áû íà ìåñòå ìîäåðàòîðà óáðàë ýòè ôîòêè îòñþäà


+1 00000000hno:


----------



## evian

vladorlando said:


> Господа EVIAN и NEROMANCER . Вот на кой лад в разделе Cityscapes and Skyline Photos выставлять фото магазина МЕГА ,лесную дорогу , речные катера и другую дребедень ???:bash: Для этого ,что других разделов нет -что вы засаряете этот тред . EVIAN вообще наразмещал здесь фотки с Яндекс-Карты -во первых они не качественные изначально -во вторых им по полтора -два года -снимки весны-лета 2008 г
> Я бы на месте модератора убрал эти фотки отсюда


Тоесть другим можно выкладывать в этом разделе фото с 360 панорам, некачественные снимки, а мне нет? Большинству нравятся фото, так что....


----------



## MakZer

http://makzer.livejournal.com/78390.html


----------



## anm

vladorlando said:


> Господа EVIAN и NEROMANCER . Вот на кой лад в разделе Cityscapes and Skyline Photos выставлять фото магазина МЕГА ,лесную дорогу , речные катера и другую дребедень ???:bash: Для этого ,что других разделов нет -что вы засаряете этот тред . EVIAN вообще наразмещал здесь фотки с Яндекс-Карты -во первых они не качественные изначально -во вторых им по полтора -два года -снимки весны-лета 2008 г
> Я бы на месте модератора убрал эти фотки отсюда


совершенно не согласен

снимки с яндекса - не шедевры, но но и не так плохи, чтобы их нельзя было предлагать

я с удовольствием сам посмотрел кучу мест, где и не бывал ни разу
что им два года - пофигу, такие вещи никогда не будут сделаны прям вчера, да и когда ни сделай - все устареет рано или поздно; да и так ли уж устарели они за два года?

к снимкам nerоmancerа у меня вообще претензий нет

чем тебе не угодили катера, магазины, лесная дорога? они в Москве, и все нормально

или тебе надо только открытки с Красной площади и из Сити?

если ты хочешь что удалить - пролистай эту ветку с первой страницы и посмотри, сколько в ней настоящего мусора

а еще лучше - найди в интернете такие снимки, которые ты считаешь нужными здесь показать, или сделай сам


----------



## jutinyoung

moscow is really a beautiful and unique city!

i think many chinese see these photoes will be warm up, because we saw the past beijing from part of moscow, specificly, from some old apartment of moscow, i guess beijing has copied moscow`s style on apartment construction--- the facade，the struction, the color, but it`s when Soviet Union period。 now moscow and beijing are building the"new moscow" or "new beijing" , what i tend to appreciate on moscow is that it has keeped it`s tranditional style and created it`s own new unique style in new buildings, when you see the photoes of moscow, even the highrises, you can tell it`s moscow, but the situation is different in beijing, the city almost disapeared in pursuing complete modernation, i really feel sorry for this trend, and i really hope beijing can learn sth from moscows


----------



## Depotmaster

Anyway, I will not rest in peace until the last commieblock is torn down and replaced.


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice -new- photos of Moscow, like this:


MakZer said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## anm

Depotmaster said:


> Anyway, I will not rest in peace until the last commieblock is torn down and replaced.


Replaced by what? Endless suburbia US-style? Have you ever seen LA? It would give you an idea of what an "urban" area comparable to Moscow in size looks like if you give everybody a house or an apartment in low-rise condominum. Considering Moscow climate this would not happen anyway.

Old bad commiblocks are being phased out by new much improved ones; absolute majority of people will continue to live in multi-story apartment bulidings.

Sorry if it disrupts your peace.


----------



## oktober69105

The city looks more gorgeous and prosperous than it ever has. Even the awful Peter the Great (Columbus) statue doesn't look so out of place any more. I'm sure many Moskvichi would disagree.:hahano:


----------



## MakZer

http://makzer.livejournal.com/79937.html


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Interesting and very nice those photos are


----------



## darrense14

Most of the pictures i took on my recent trip to Moscow didn't come out as well as i would have hoped, but i thought you all may like to see these i took from the plane just after take off from Domodedovo airport.


----------



## ancov

By phone


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome aerial photos by @darrense...


----------



## franpunk

nice!


----------



## russianpride

http://mordolff.livejournal.com/23619.html#cutid1


----------



## christos-greece

Absolutely awesome sunset :cheers:


>


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for the info guys, btw Moscow's metro looks really awesome


----------



## jutinyoung

wow!!!~~~ the double super high building in the picture is my no1 fovourite across the world,i mean it`s a great highrise with originality imagination and awesome, and i think it should be a model for new constructions and a milestone of highrises,very fantastic, very impression,and i`m really appreciate it !


----------



## lucianmx_2007

^^ :eek2: Amazing !!!!!!.Moscow rocks :rock::rock::rock::


----------



## ZimasterX

Moscow, 1980s


----------



## TEHR_IR

Privjet!

Viva Moskva!


----------



## Mariachi

I love Moscow...and Russia!


----------



## Bortecine

I love Moscow and Russian girls.Moscow's great skyline:cheers:


----------



## warden987

ZimasterX said:


> Moscow, 1980s



It's not 1980s, it's 1970s


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos of Moscow at 80's @ZimasterX


----------



## domtoren

*FREE????*



warden987 said:


> One also sees a lot of garages and they don't look really nice.



Hello, so apartements for the ordinary Muscovite are FREE of rent or purchasing price?? I did not know that, normally one has to pay for housing. Here in Utrecht in a bad neighborhood a flat costs EURO 100.000 to 150.000 and rents are typically EURO 400 to 800 a month for a flat. The average salary is ca. EURO 29.000 a year gross, off go 20 to 45% of tax. 
How is that that apartements are FREE for many Muscovites? 
Nice to see that Moscow is now a reasonably rich place, the papers here always write about poverty in Russia, oepole who do not receive a salary and trade goods from their factory in the streets (barter, products against food), live from cultivation in small gardens, old age pensioners living from a handful of rubles, high inflation etc. Apparently we are being misinformed.


----------



## ZimasterX

domtoren said:


> Hello, so apartements for the ordinary Muscovite are FREE of rent or purchasing price?? I did not know that, normally one has to pay for housing. Here in Utrecht in a bad neighborhood a flat costs EURO 100.000 to 150.000 and rents are typically EURO 400 to 800 a month for a flat. The average salary is ca. EURO 29.000 a year gross, off go 20 to 45% of tax.
> How is that that apartements are FREE for many Muscovites?
> Nice to see that Moscow is now a reasonably rich place, the papers here always write about poverty in Russia, oepole who do not receive a salary and trade goods from their factory in the streets (barter, products against food), live from cultivation in small gardens, old age pensioners living from a handful of rubles, high inflation etc. Apparently we are being misinformed.


Obviously you are misinterpreting the statement.

Apartments are not free. But they used to be free, back in the old Soviet days, when all citizens were supposedly entitled to a free place to live. Nowdays, people usually pay for an apartment if its brand new or they are buying/renting from somebody else. However, if somebody got an apartment from the government prior to 1991 (which is alot of people), then it was free. Everyone still have to pay for utilities though.


----------



## void0

domtoren said:


> Hello, so apartements for the ordinary Muscovite are FREE of rent or purchasing price?? I did not know that, normally one has to pay for housing. Here in Utrecht in a bad neighborhood a flat costs EURO 100.000 to 150.000 and rents are typically EURO 400 to 800 a month for a flat. The average salary is ca. EURO 29.000 a year gross, off go 20 to 45% of tax.
> How is that that apartements are FREE for many Muscovites?


I think the average salary in Moscow is 50 000 rubles a month or according to nowadays exchange rate is 1100 euro, flat tax is 13%. Transportation, services, food usually cheaper than in Western Europe. 


domtoren said:


> Nice to see that Moscow is now a reasonably rich place, the papers here always write about poverty in Russia, oepole who do not receive a salary and trade goods from their factory in the streets (barter, products against food), live from cultivation in small gardens, old age pensioners living from a handful of rubles, high inflation etc. Apparently we are being misinformed.


Pretty much true for 1990s.


----------



## russianpride

ZimasterX said:


> However, if somebody got an apartment from the government prior to 1991 (which is alot of people), then it was free. Everyone still have to pay for utilities though.



Not only prior to 1991. The program of social housing is still going on. In 2009 Moscow goverment is going to build more than 1,000,000 square meters of social housing.


----------



## Pavlov_Leonid

wow)) I live in this house))))
Thanks for photos!


----------



## evian

Residential areas






























by Siberian


----------



## christos-greece

Some of the buildings in Moscow, in residential areas are also very nice and modern


----------



## Raveolution

yesssssssssss:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

That tunnel has 4 lanes in each direction? Connect the suburbs of Moscow with the city or to the airport?


>


----------



## tabm

void0 said:


> I think the average salary in Moscow is 50 000 rubles a month


 Yes, yes.


----------



## Libertango

^Those black and white pics, with the bits of colour are so amazing; how do you do that?!

I love the residential blocks; I know some people hate them, but I think they look cool - at least from a distance. What are they like closer up/interior?


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Amazing photoset by IlyaM http://www.photosight.ru/users/192440/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos in this page, but this is really awesome:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Libertango

:eek2: mg:

Just amazing pics, as usual, KAZAN!	
Спасибо!	


Is the (beautiful) building in several pics in #842, the state university?


----------



## anm

Libertango said:


> :eek2: mg:
> 
> Just amazing pics, as usual, KAZAN!
> Спасибо!
> 
> 
> Is the (beautiful) building in several pics in #842, the state university?


No, Moscow State University is not shown in these pics.

from top to bottom

Hotel Leningradskaja
Apartment building On Kotelnicheskaja Embarkment
Ministry of Love... no, of Foriegn Affairs
Hotel Ukraina


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

cool photo set by Andrey Permitin on flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## SWooSH27

Amaizing "360 panprama". Click the mouse to rotate camera.
http://chistoprudov.ru/livejournal/roofs/gorod_stolits_3/360/gorod_stolits_3_360.html


----------



## warden987

please post someone also all the current high-rise buildings in Moscow( more than 150 meters) except the Moscow city here.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Good pictures. THanks!


----------



## Shizo

warden987 said:


> please post someone also all the current high-rise buildings in Moscow( more than 150 meters) except the Moscow city here.


Triumph Palace *264m* (2005)









Moscow State University *240m* (1953)









House on Mosfilmovskaya *213m* (U/C)









Tricolor *198m*(U/C)









Hotel Ukraine *198m* (1955)









Sparrow Hills *188m* (2004)









Edelweiss *176m* (2004)









Building on Kotelnicheskaya Embankment *176m* (1952)









Scarlet Sails block IV *175m* (2003)









Ministry of Foreign Affairs *172m* (1953)









Nordstar Tower *172m* (2009)









Swissôtel Krasnye Holmy *166m* (2005)









Continental *~165m* (U/C)









Wellhouse *162m* (U/C) 









Kudrinskaya Square *160m* (1954)









Bastion *153m*(U/C)









Gazprom Building *150m* (1995)









and 4-5 residental buildings ~150m


----------



## warden987

Thanks for the pix


----------



## SkyCA

OMG :banana: Amazing pic!!! Las mejores fotos de Moscu que he visto, pongan mas. Thacks :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks for the list of those u/c and complete towers of Moscow @Shizo


----------



## Wait4me

*Ostankino - 540m*


----------



## Chadoh25

Awesome!


----------



## christos-greece

Few photos about Moscow:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4003188341/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3863218307/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/3830435452/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/3829640013/
:cheers:


----------



## MakZer

clickable (16600 х 600)


http://makzer.livejournal.com/81942.html


----------



## Chadoh25

Nice!


----------



## rosn19

beautiful city... I like it way better than overrated paris and london


----------



## TheFuturistic

rosn19 said:


> beautiful city... I like it way better than overrated paris and london


I'd been living in Moscow for many years and visited Paris many times.
To me its hard to say which one is better
Paris has its unrivaled urban elegance
Moscow has a great architectural diversity and huge green spaces
But as an expat I feel easier in Paris than in Mowcow


----------



## TheFuturistic

SkyCA said:


> OMG :banana: Amazing pic!!! Las mejores fotos de Moscu que he visto, pongan mas. Thacks :cheers:


Sparrow hills and Gazprom of above look too bad


----------



## evian

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках

«Кутузовский проспект» на Яндекс.Фотках

«ЖК Мономах» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Автовилль» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Автовилль» на Яндекс.Фотках

«ЖК Велл Хаус» на Яндекс.Фотках

«ЖК Велл Хаус» на Яндекс.Фотках

«ЖК O2XYGEN» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Учебный театр ГИТИС» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Щукинская» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Щукинская» на Яндекс.Фотках

«Щукинская» на Яндекс.Фотках

«ЖК Миракс Парк» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Assurbanipal

Some stunning updates here. Moscow is first class capitol, for sure!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really amazing, very nice those updated photos of Moscow :cheers:


----------



## MakZer

clickable (3900x600)


----------



## mtrabar

Moscow


Gamma-Hamster said:


> http://community.livejournal.com/idu_shagayu/2065459.html?#cutid1


----------



## Yarik

http://moscowalbum.com/













































© Yarik 


















© Evgeniy O.K.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome photos once again from Moscow


----------



## Steelblade

wow


----------



## ZimasterX

Scroll >>>>>>>





http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/13310.html#cutid1


----------



## anm

more of the above

http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/13310.html#cutid1


----------



## whosever

beautiful pics


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome panoramas once again @ZimasterX


----------



## MakZer

http://makzer.livejournal.com/85633.html


----------



## MakZer

http://makzer.livejournal.com/86746.html


----------



## Depotmaster

What is it? Secret service? KGB? Military?


----------



## alicanatasever

Moscow very cold.
:lol::lol::lol:
Number of sunny days is minimal.
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## void0

Depotmaster said:


> What is it? Secret service? KGB? Military?


Something like that, at least it has military hardware in front of it:


----------



## Gzdvtz

I really have problem with their size, they're simply ginormous, I think putting THAT many people in one place is... ugh, terrible; monstrous is what I believe describes them best.


----------



## warden987

^^

sure,you have the right to express your own opinion.


I myself do not find them very hideous or terrifying etc.

There are not many of this kind in Moscow yet and usually rather rich people buy flats there.

If you don't want to live in such a beanpole, you may buy a flat in another lower apartment block just as well;if you don't want to live in the city, you may buy a house in the countryside in the Moscow vicinity. There is always a huge choice. By the way flats in those huge tower blocks are very comfortable.


----------



## Gzdvtz

Yes, I also think I do, thank you 

Hmm, 'beanpole' would imply something tall and slim, this isn't just tall it's tall and wide and long. I find something very unhuman, monotonous and overwhealming about it.


----------



## evian

Gzdvtz said:


> Yes, I also think I do, thank you
> 
> Hmm, 'beanpole' would imply something tall and slim, this isn't just tall it's tall and wide and long. I find something very unhuman, monotonous and overwhealming about it.


This Huge home for the resettlement of people from the demolished сommibloсk.


----------



## warden987

Gzdvtz said:


> Yes, I also think I do, thank you
> 
> Hmm, 'beanpole' would imply something tall and slim, this isn't just tall it's tall and wide and long. I find something very unhuman, monotonous and overwhealming about it.


Well, let's say that beanpoles are the living highrises next to that hm" highrise wall"


----------



## anm

I am not opposed to putting many people in one place, that is what a big city is supposed to be. But I generally agree with those who dislike the this "wall" (and some other "walls" they build in Moscow). It is monotonous. I do not like the flat roof. Architechture could be better.

Here a few more shots of this complex, including business center, by *Boch* from http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/15768.html#cutid1


----------



## Gzdvtz

anm said:


> I am not opposed to putting many people in one place, that is what a big city is supposed to be. But I generally agree with those who dislike the this "wall" (and some other "walls" they build in Moscow). It is monotonous. I do not like the flat roof. Architechture could be better.


For what it's worth I'm not opposed either. I have problem with cramming too many people in small space, after everybody needs some living space and community atmosphere, I can't see it happening when you have these "walls".


----------



## warden987

Gzdvtz said:


> For what it's worth I'm not opposed either. I have problem with cramming too many people in small space, after everybody needs some living space and community atmosphere, I can't see it happening when you have these "walls".



There are less than 5 "walls", so not much of a problem for 140mln country,huh?


----------



## anm

RiverPilgrim - журнал Михаила Архипова

http://riverpilgrim.livejournal.com/249152.html


----------



## ruslan33

^Moscow in Snow is very Romantic.


----------



## charliewong90

moscow is getting denser.
beautiful snowy photos.


----------



## soloveich

Snow in Moscow


----------



## Gzdvtz

Driving in these conditions must be hell. Is this from this December? What happened to Luzhkov's plan to make this winter snow-free?


----------



## soloveich

it's from last night.


----------



## SimFox

Earlier today there were some reports that he, Luzhkov, is now planning to sue weather forecasters. However now it has been watered down to the demands to punish those who had failed to predict yesterdays snowfall. Originally forecast suggested no to light snowfall. Later when snow has already stared it was changed, still forecasting only 1,4 cm of snow. In reality it was 4-15 cm of snow depending on a location within a city.

It remains to be seen if anything will actually come out of this or if it will turn out to be another act in the political theater.


----------



## gorex

anm said:


>


Crazy city, how is this possible? So many cars, where is this city heading to? In a few years you will be completely paralyzed.


----------



## soloveich




----------



## evian

«С крыши ЖК Воробьевы горы» на Яндекс.Фотках


«С крыши ЖК Воробьевы горы» на Яндекс.Фотках


«С крыши ЖК Воробьевы горы» на Яндекс.Фотках


«С крыши ЖК Воробьевы горы» на Яндекс.Фотках


«С крыши ЖК Воробьевы горы» на Яндекс.Фотках


«С крыши ЖК Воробьевы горы» на Яндекс.Фотках


«С крыши ЖК Воробьевы горы» на Яндекс.Фотках


«С крыши ЖК Воробьевы горы» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Со смотровой площадки Останкинской башни (331 метр)» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Со смотровой площадки Останкинской башни (331 метр)» на Яндекс.Фотках


«С крыши Бирюзова, 41» на Яндекс.Фотках


«С крыши Бирюзова, 41» на Яндекс.Фотках


«С крыши ЖК Лосиный остров» на Яндекс.Фотках


«С крыши ЖК Измайловский» на Яндекс.Фотках


«С крыши ЖК Измайловский» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome night photos of Moscow, under the snow too


anm said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## gorex

omg


----------



## _Sha_

gorex said:


> Crazy city, how is this possible? So many cars, where is this city heading to? In a few years you will be completely paralyzed.


we have the same scene evey morning and evening in Istanbul with our without snow no matter. I think it's common problem for every megacity.


----------



## cardinals1

Moscow is really beautiful in winter!

I've noticed a lot of SUVs on Moscow streets. Do you have any information regarding SUV usage in Russia so we can compare it with America? At least you have a reason to drive them, you have heavy snow most of the year.


----------



## evian

cardinals1 said:


> Moscow is really beautiful in winter!
> 
> I've noticed a lot of SUVs on Moscow streets. Do you have any information regarding SUV usage in Russia so we can compare it with America? At least you have a reason to drive them, you have heavy snow most of the year.


Most of the year snowfall? :lol:
Snow is only in winter


----------



## russianpride

cardinals1 said:


> Moscow is really beautiful in winter!
> 
> I've noticed a lot of SUVs on Moscow streets. Do you have any information regarding SUV usage in Russia so we can compare it with America? At least you have a reason to drive them, you have heavy snow most of the year.


Full-Size SUVs are very popular in Russia, especially in Moscow.

Cadillac Escalade, Hummer H2/H3, Chevrolet Tahoe, Trailblazer are assembled in Russia.


----------



## anm

evian said:


> Most of the year snowfall? :lol:
> Snow is only in winter


If you consider time when one can expect a snowfall in Moscow (from mid October to mid April, and occasionally beyond this time frame), it does sound like at least half of a year, so technicaly yes, most of the year. Winter (in Moscow) is time of the year when snow is supposed to accumulate.


----------



## coth

october and most of november is an autumn, season of rains with no snowfall.


----------



## Shezan

so nice new skyline..


----------



## Turgutt

Amazing city... :cheers:


----------



## gorex

_Sha_ said:


> we have the same scene evey morning and evening in Istanbul with our without snow no matter. I think it's common problem for every megacity.


I doubt its exactly the same, no city I have ever seen can match Moscow's traffic jams, its absolutely insane. I would go crazy if I lived in this city.


----------



## soloveich

Nightlife in Moscow













to be continued


----------



## warden987

Some Moscow pictures


























































































Source http://moscow.photobase.ru


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos! ^^^^


----------



## TheFuturistic

I far as I remember First Snow tend to fall in Moscow around 7 November (former October Soviet Revolution day)


----------



## TheFuturistic

Sparrow hills and Gazprom buidings have ugliest rooftop in Moscow


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos (and videos) from Moscow  thanks


----------



## Shera

Wow, I really miss the snow, now that I'm in FL! 

How much does it snow in Moscow on average a year?


----------



## coth

Moscow climate is very similar to Chicago, but slightly warmer.


----------



## Shera

Cool, thanks! By the way, I'm starting to think that Moscow does have like 20,000+ high-rises after trying to study all of the new panos. It's so hard to tell!


----------



## warden987

^^Moscow's landscape is the most unique in a certain way in the whole of Europe. There is no other city in Europe that has so many 16+ storey buildings.


----------



## anm

from Kudrinskaja highrise (one of 7 sisters), Dec 2009



jst said:


>


----------



## _Sha_

gorex said:


> I doubt its exactly the same, no city I have ever seen can match Moscow's traffic jams, its absolutely insane. I would go crazy if I lived in this city.


If I lived in Moscow, certainly I'd always use metro for my transportation to elsewhere. No car or no bus!
I know how it feels, I've been to Moscow and Moscow metro can be so tiring even killing sometimes (especially on rush hours) stations can be so crowded, noise of trains are so hard, everybod is running to somewhere and you can't find exit and get lost if you don't know very well.

But I'm really sure, no doubt it's one of the best transportation system in the world, it reaches almost everywehere you want, stations are well-designed, so chic and historic, quick and also it has important place in history and it's like one of the "sign memory" from Soviet Union.
This is what I think


----------



## TheFuturistic

Trafic jams are almost in every huge metropolis of the world

For a fair judgement, Moscow offers one of the best urban infrastructure and landscaping:
Beautiful river, Huge green spaces, forests withtin the city, nice subway, Classical and mordern architectures...
The only two major problems of Moscow: 
1 Safety (criminal & terror threat)
2. Russian culture seems not much welcoming and accomodating foreigners ( I guess it is because in the past Russia, unlike France or UK, didnt have colonies in other continents so Russians are not familiar to exotic cultures)


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

TheFuturistic said:


> Trafic jams are almost in every huge metropolis of the world
> 
> For a fair judgement, Moscow offers one of the best urban infrastructure and landscaping:
> Beautiful river, Huge green spaces, forests withtin the city, nice subway, Classical and mordern architectures...
> The only two major problems of Moscow:
> 1 Safety (criminal & terror threat)
> 2. *Russian culture seems not much welcoming* and accomodating foreigners ( I guess it is because in the past Russia, unlike France or UK, didnt have colonies in other continents so Russians are not familiar to exotic cultures)


you're wrong, russian people have a great hospitality


----------



## TheFuturistic

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> you're wrong, russian people have a great hospitality


I am not that wrong because I had lived in Moscow for almost a decade as an expatriate but I could not have good feeling of integration into the society

I am not talking about the usual hospitality for short-time visitors. 

It's undeniable that big cities in the West or US are more embracing with foreign cultures because those cities already have many permanent residents of different races ( black, Asian, Caucasian....). That's the history.

Anyway, I always love Moscow which was just like my second home town and I wish that it could improve two major problems I mentioned above


----------



## evian

«Садовое кольцо» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Садовое кольцо» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Кутузовский» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Беговая» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Новый Арбат» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Новый Арбат» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Новый Арбат» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Новый Арбат» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Новый Арбат» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ЖК Кутузовская Ривьера» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ЖК Алые Паруса» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ЖК Алые Паруса» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Девятиэтажки...» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Turgutt

amazing city!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing "aerial" photo of Moscow, with the traffic...


>


----------



## soloveich

may be we have enough pictures of "moscow city", "house on begovaya" and "alye parusa"? there are a lot of things people havn't seen here yet...


----------



## soloveich

Kuskovo park. Used to skip school there a lot (how many kids in the world can do that in such place?)  pictures from fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## soloveich




----------



## soloveich




----------



## soloveich




----------



## soloveich

some random pictures from fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## soloveich

probably the most typical Moscow cityscape you can find


----------



## soloveich

"Walking Moscow" by elochka-7.


----------



## soloveich




----------



## soloveich




----------



## soloveich




----------



## soloveich




----------



## soloveich




----------



## anm

TheFuturistic said:


> I am not that wrong because I had lived in Moscow for almost a decade as an expatriate but I could not have good feeling of integration into the society
> 
> I am not talking about the usual hospitality for short-time visitors.
> 
> It's undeniable that big cities in the West or US are more embracing with foreign cultures because those cities already have many permanent residents of different races ( black, Asian, Caucasian....). That's the history.
> 
> Anyway, I always love Moscow which was just like my second home town and I wish that it could improve two major problems I mentioned above


Your opinoin about Moscow not embracing foreign cultures is interesting... but a little puzzling to me. You spent enough time in Moscow have noticed a lot of Asian and Caucasion people. There are so many of them (from all former Russian Empire and Soviet Union) - Tatars, Tadjiks, Uzbeks, Turkmens, Georgians, Armenians, Azerbaidjani, Chechens, Dagestani, etc. etc. Of course, there are fewer black people (fewer than there are in the West cities and fewer than there used to be in Soviet times when there were many students from Africa). There are fewer Vietnamese than there were in Soviet times, but more Chinese. Overall, being a capital and a major trade city, Moscow has always had steady influx of foreign cultures, and some of them even even had their ethnic neighbourhoods, for example Tatars (Ordynka and Marijna Roscha), or Germans (Nemetskaja Sloboda), Georgians had compact neighbourhood near Tishinskij Rynok, etc.


----------



## christos-greece

In those photo-series, that place is the national park of Moscow, or just another park in the city?


soloveich said:


>


----------



## coth

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuskovo


----------



## soloveich

Terletskij park
fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## soloveich




----------



## soloveich

Novodevichiy monastery
fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## soloveich

Prechistenka.
fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## soloveich




----------



## soloveich

Great photo set by Ancora


----------



## soloveich




----------



## soloveich




----------



## soloveich




----------



## corredor06

great pics


----------



## evian

«Предновогодняя Москва.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Новогоднее настроение» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Новогоднее убранство ГУМа» на Яндекс.Фотках


«новогодняя елка» на Яндекс.Фотках


«а скоро новый год» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ГУМ. Новогодняя сказка» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ёлка у метро Фрунзенская» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ёлка у ТЦ Европейский» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ёлка у к/т "Художественный"» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ёлка на Поклонной горе» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Кутузовский проспект 34» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Фантаны на Поклонной горе» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ёлка у Исторического музея» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ёлка в ГУМе» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ветошный переулок» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ёлка у Третьяковского проезда» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Центральный телеграф» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мэрия Москвы» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мэрия Москвы» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ёлка у Мэрии Москвы» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## capricorn2000

amazing pictures of a great city....
like the Red Square with the St. Basil Church and the Kremlin,
the unique architectural designs
and the displays of christmas lights and decorations.

Moscow is really charming in her own way.

__________________________
Thread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice those night christmas light decorations :cheers:


----------



## neromancer

Moscow from Photosight[









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3548958/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3548944/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3542951/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3533439/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3506958/


----------



## MakZer

http://makzer.livejournal.com/92502.html


----------



## Turgutt

great pics...


----------



## madridhere

Very nice pictures.:cheers:


----------



## anm

photo by alchemik87, LiveJournal
http://community.livejournal.com/moya_moskva/2106413.html


----------



## TheFuturistic

I fogot what is the smoking pipes on above pic (behind the parlament and world trade buildings)?


----------



## TheFuturistic

oh the smoking pipes actually on the left side of Kutuzov Avenue  I dont remember what it is


----------



## anm

TheFuturistic said:


> oh the smoking pipes actually on the left side of Kutuzov Avenue  I dont remember what it is


These pipes are not smoking, this is steam from natural gas combustion. These are electricity and heat generating plants (CHP plants)


----------



## TheFuturistic

Thanks Anm


----------



## TheFuturistic

the area on the pic above is my most favorite area in Moscow
in this area: riverside streets, the old arbat street, new arbat (kalininskaya) avenue with nice book-shaped buildings, from new arbat street we can walk to tverskaya street and red square

Now moscow-city, the new CBD adds new touch into the area

This is the heart of Moscow, a nice place to enjoy walking around


----------



## TheFuturistic

I witnessed the white parlarment building was darkened by gun fire and smoke during the coup in early 90s


----------



## TheFuturistic

but during the coup there were shootings around this building only, in the rest of Moscow, business was as usual


----------



## Turgutt

Wow... great pics..


----------



## christos-greece

The colours of this photo below are gorgeous


anm said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Turgutt

It´s true... sure


----------



## New York Morning

Cool session :cheers:


----------



## ILOVENY

christos-greece said:


> The colours of this photo below are gorgeous
> 
> :cheers:


I love the look of the Spaskaya bashnya in that photo.


----------



## MakZer

http://makzer.livejournal.com/93842.html


----------



## New York Morning

Paveletskaya Tower


----------



## Turgutt

Great..


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Another great photo...


----------



## New York Morning

MacD


----------



## TheFuturistic

a very small one, compared to the biggest Mc Donald restaurant at Pushkin square where people queued for hours in early 90s


----------



## coth

Actually this one is bigger


----------



## rajesh jagetia

great pictures.


----------



## MakZer

http://makzer.livejournal.com/94161.html


----------



## TheFuturistic

wow a broken river; so impressive
and the white house of parlament turns blue


----------



## gorex

omg


----------



## LFellipe

Amazing, can you show some modern neighborhood, financial district ??


----------



## soloveich

there is no such thing as financial district in Moscow. Offices are spread out all arround the city. I guess IBC is gonna be one. But you can see some great examples of modern architecture here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=876104


----------



## christos-greece

Night photos with snow are indeed amazing, more please...


----------



## alekssa1

LFellipe said:


> Amazing, can you show some modern neighborhood, financial district ??





soloveich said:


> there is no such thing as financial district in Moscow. Offices are spread out all arround the city. But you can see some great examples of modern architecture here
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=876104


I don't know if it was posted before, but I just love these pictures









Source









Source


----------



## christos-greece

Night photo of Moscow (without snow) from flickr:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4089366400/


----------



## anm

http://www.lenta.ru/photo/2010/01/05/ice/

Ice Sculpture festival in Moscow

photo by Alexandr Kotomin


----------



## Major Deegan

*Moscow in Slow Motion - MUST SEE!*

6344564


----------



## Turgutt

more photos...


----------



## anm

^^ chweck out this thread by neromancer

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=940842&page=4

I wlii repost just a few recent pics



neromancer said:


>





neromancer said:


>








neromancer said:


>


----------



## MakZer

http://makzer.livejournal.com/94922.html


----------



## MakZer

http://makzer.livejournal.com/94990.html


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice winter photos of Moscow; those ice sculptures in above photos, looking great


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...So much snow!


----------



## krkseg1ops

^^ :lol:


----------



## Turgutt

really... very nice photos... :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Also (Moscow) looking beautiful in snow


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

Extremely beautiful indeed.


----------



## jackass94

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


>



WOW! Breathtaking shot and the sky is so psychedelic..


----------



## christos-greece

^^ That photo with the towers is really fantastic, great :cheers:


----------



## Turgutt

Fantastic!!! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow at night:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4292800342/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/megroney/4301453213/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

good foundings!


----------



## Мартин

Shizo said:


>


Weapons without licence? What the hell!?:lol:


----------



## I`M

Мартин;51298867 said:


> Weapons without licence? What the hell!?:lol:


air guns : http://incommersant.ru/uploads/posts/2009-04/1240646231_untitled3.jpg


----------



## anm

from space Feb 5 2010

http://twitpic.com/11hby3

I figured that this link address periodically changes, so you have to go there and open "view full image" link to see it.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3617343/


----------



## Ysh




----------



## Ysh




----------



## Ysh

snow-melting machine










old English embassy built some 500 years ago


----------



## Ysh




----------



## Ysh




----------



## WhiteMagick

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3617343/


:drool: Moscow just topped my list of cities I'm dying to visit!


----------



## Turgutt

Amazing pics...


----------



## christos-greece

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3617343/


Amazing photo by KAZAN once again


----------



## neromancer




----------



## neromancer




----------



## christos-greece

@lekseyVT: Thanks for the reply and the infos about the photos... thanks again


----------



## christos-greece

Back to photos (few at least):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gonzo_photo/4373230376/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dorena-wm/4366524287/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4357066738/


----------



## Varzuga

Christos, your second photo is The Church of the Resurrection in St.PETERSBURG.


----------



## anm

record snowfall in Moscow - video

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=343256


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiselevsasha/4378803028/sizes/o/


----------



## christos-greece

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiselevsasha/4378803028/sizes/o/


Very nice panoramic photo...  should be really cold out there in the photo time...


----------



## juancito

I love the new buildings, gives it a very futuristic look. Very nice.


----------



## honeybadger

very nice photos.....


----------



## warden987

This thread went a bit offtopic. Let's return to pictures.

Here's one of a new almost completed tower








From Russian forum.


----------



## Taller Better

juancito said:


> I love the new buildings, gives it a very futuristic look. Very nice.


Juancito, see my pm. Your signature is waaaaaaaaaaaay too long. Please delete the links to the commercial sites and keep the links to your own photothreads. Thanks


*OK I AM REOPENING THIS THREAD AND HOPING NO ONE ELSE POLITICIZES IT. IF THEY DO IT MEANS IMMEDIATE INFRACTIONS.
I HAVE CLEANED UP THE THREAD AND ISSUED INFRACTIONS AND ASK PEOPLE TO REMEMBER THESE ARE PHOTO THREADS, NOT
SKYBAR. THANK YOU*


----------



## Parisian Girl

Thanks, Taller, Better! :cheers:


----------



## warden987

Pictures from the Moscow district Kurkino. A very good district indeed.
Some photos about it.
















































http://www.kurkino-msk.ru


----------



## christos-greece

Varzuga said:


> Christos, your second photo is The Church of the Resurrection in St.PETERSBURG.


Really? Because the info from flickr was saying Moscow... anyway thanks Varzuga, and i will post few Moscow photos soon...


----------



## Vagamundo.

cool pictures! these church is a treasure so beautiful stile..


----------



## desertpunk

Glad this thread is back because these shots of Moscow are too beautiful to lose! Wonderful stuff!


----------



## anm

http://zyalt.livejournal.com/218484.html#cutid1

photo by Zyalt

As Ostap Bender would say: "This is not Rio de Janeiro..."


----------



## TheFuturistic

I never have seen so much snow in Moscow
actualy it is the record level for many years

the city look like a refrigerator


----------



## Parisian Girl

Incredible is the word! Beautiful pics of Moscow!


----------



## Libertango

Moscow looks even more stunning and romantic with all the snow; thanks for the pics!


----------



## Oceano

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dorena-wm/4366524287/


It's in Saint Petersburg!


----------



## warden987

KVentz said:


> It depends. Globalized 'bliny' is a plural form of 'blin'.



There are also pirozhki


----------



## soloveich

Winter megapolis. MUST SEE video


----------



## PortoNuts

Good video, Moscow in all its splendor at night.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidgardener/4465094327/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidgardener/4439040760/


----------



## TheFuturistic

are recent teror blasts still casting shadows or fears on Moscow daily life?


----------



## christos-greece

Panoramic view of Moscow at night:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gjabu/4225172112/


----------



## anm

TheFuturistic said:


> are recent teror blasts still casting shadows or fears on Moscow daily life?


Not really. I heard that for a few days they have been fewer people in subway, maybe about 10% less than usual at rush hour. Unless ther are more attacks, it will all come back to business as usual pretty soon.


----------



## TheFuturistic

Life must go on. I hope that our beautiful Moscow will be back to the track very soon


----------



## AlekseyVT

TheFuturistic said:


> Life must go on. I hope that our beautiful Moscow will be back to the track very soon


Agreed. There is spring now at the Moscow streets. And it's always helps the good mood.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4461465561/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4461465823/


----------



## Chadoh25

I really like these last two!


----------



## Parisian Girl

christos-greece said:


> Panoramic view of Moscow at night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gjabu/4225172112/


Beautiful pano, Christos. I love the reflections on the water. :cheers:


----------



## Wait4me

http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/62011.html


----------



## christos-greece

Parisian Girl said:


> Beautiful pano, Christos. I love the reflections on the water. :cheers:


Thank you PG 









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3445/3844129489_255f27d206_b.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4089387878/


----------



## henry hill

Chadoh25 said:


> I really like these last two!


:cheers:
I don't wonder. The city is getting modern and growing.


----------



## Izus67

Георгий Розов









Марина Княгинина









Иванов Андрей_2


----------



## Izus67

Mihailo


----------



## .D.

Wow Moscow is such a pretty City.. I love the way it integrates the old and the new :master:


----------



## Izus67

~aer~


----------



## Izus67

Metro station "Slavyanskiy bul'var"









Metro station "Elektrozavodskaya"









~aer~


----------



## Turgutt

Great pics... :cheers::cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4575423350/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4544766191/


----------



## Izus67

Наталья Якушко


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wow, incredible night shots! :drool:


----------



## ikops

I want to sit there on a bench somewhere.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiril_k/4574318979/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4562993440/


----------



## ikops

ikops said:


> I want to sit there on a bench somewhere.


.... looking at the citylights and with a bottle of good wine.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

ikops said:


> .... looking at the citylights and with a bottle of good wine.


listening to Ravel Bolero...It would be perfect


----------



## ikops

And a nice looking lady next to me.


----------



## corredor06

OMG Moscow is so pretty


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Moscow is indeed very nice, great


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

ikops said:


> And a nice looking lady next to me.


Oh yes! Of course! I forgot that! Russian women tend to be so pretty! So, the pictures is perfect! Moscow city lights, a bottle of wine, a pretty Russian woman, the Bolero! One could not ask for more!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4601289939/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4599386730/


----------



## ikops

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Oh yes! Of course! I forgot that! Russian women tend to be so pretty! So, the pictures is perfect! Moscow city lights, a bottle of wine, a pretty Russian woman, the Bolero! One could not ask for more!:cheers:


Yes, the checklist is complete now.


----------



## TheFuturistic

I think stolichnaia vodka better fits the context than wine


----------



## evian

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/39071.html


«Флаг России» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«2010-05-09_11.08.16_2» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Пролетая над "Россией"» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Воздушная часть парада. На подлете.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Парад Победы 9 мая» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Парад Победы 9 мая» на Яндекс.Фотках


«генеральная репетиция парада победы 2010» на Яндекс.Фотках


«генеральная репетиция парада победы 2010» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Кремль май 2010» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Кремль май 2010» на Яндекс.Фотках














































http://community.livejournal.com/live_report/531711.html#cutid1


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos from Moscow 

2 more photos at night:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/montekristum/4596177968/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/montekristum/4596174298/


----------



## ikops

TheFuturistic said:


> I think stolichnaia vodka better fits the context than wine


Okay, a bottle of vodka on the side.


----------



## Izus67

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3748958/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3745708/


----------



## rudihhx

what a beautiful city and few lights!!!

click on link

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1122679


----------



## Shizo

My Today pics


----------



## AlekseyVT

- edit


----------



## MakZer

More photo: http://makzer.livejournal.com/107810.html


----------



## Izus67

@tofe_75's photostream


----------



## AlekseyVT

*RedBull Motocross freestyle near Red Square in Moscow:*

Photo taken by detail from:
http://detali.livejournal.com/36470.html#cutid1

*Qualification:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*And FINAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Taken from:
http://detali.livejournal.com/36767.html#cutid1


----------



## ainttelling

Leningrad Railway Terminal










Picture Page | Jean | Flickr


----------



## anm

AlekseyVT said:


> *RedBull Motocross freestyle near Red Square in Moscow:*
> 
> *Are you sure that Russia didn't changed since 1980s? So look at this and shut up!*


 Aleksey, great pics but not nice language...


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cliche/4737372782/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4698910181/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4698910623/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexjourov/4713511493/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4699540874/


----------



## Izus67

spxyz



























luchar









lomart


----------



## Izus67

Krossworld


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4292800564/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4292058801/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4698910623/


----------



## Libertango

This whole thread takes my breath away. Moscow looks like one of the most amazing cities in the world; I'm sad I've still never made it there; maybe next year, if only to see the amazing State University with my own eyes; that's the like the most breathtaking building I've ever seen!


----------



## TruthSeeker

Moscow is definitely on my list of cities to visit, breathtaking indeed!


----------



## Vandoren

I like this thread


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4699541048/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4698909389/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4699540648/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4699540756/


----------



## warden987

AlekseyVT said:


>


It was a darned joyous fête, I must admit.



anm said:


> Aleksey, great pics but not nice language...


Right, one should not have an exalted language, but one should be at least courteous.


----------



## waheed1985

wayhigh said:


> that looks so amazing lol i love moscow


also


----------



## _Night City Dream_

*Moscow Skyline from Poklonnaya Hill.*


























Then I changed the objective to zoom in and to take more detailed pictures.










A church in the neighborhood of Setun:







Aeroexpress to Vnukovo Airport.







Continental, Villange and Wellton-Park far away:



Biryuzova neighborhoods, Elsinor and Octod mast, which is 258 m high:

























<<>>





An example of refrurbishment. On the left, a 9-storey block before refurbishment, on the right, the same type of block after:



Pity that refurbishment is being carried out the same way regardless the type and the height of all commieblocks:






Bonus:



30.06.2010.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4763190031/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4698910623/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cliche/4737372782/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oleg_ivanov/4720681730/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4699539920/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4699539728/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4716897855/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4699540362/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4763826998/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4699539650/
:cheers:


----------



## henry hill

^^ *A M A Z I N G* setkay:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Couple more... aerial views:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4642367405/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4292800342/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4089366350/


----------



## ikops

This city looks more spectacular every year.


----------



## anm

Dmitri Chistoprudov

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/43506.html

July 8 from "Imperija" Tower

Looks better on black background.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/oleg_ivanov/4726942980/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4698908691/


----------



## ikops

Too many incredible pictures. Please stop it guys. Let me take some breath!


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Cool Moscow summer:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

Moscow today:


----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## KVentz

AlekseyVT said:


> Moscow today:


Forecasts for next few days: +34˚C, sunny. More people in the fountains.


----------



## Peloso

Question for Moscow people... that fountain where the kid and his mother are taking a bath... is that a world clock on the background? And where is it located?


----------



## KVentz

Peloso said:


> Question for Moscow people... that fountain where the kid and his mother are taking a bath... is that a world clock on the background?


Yes. 



> And where is it located?


Right in front of the Kremlin.


----------



## Rekarte

really,very hot the summer in Moscow:lol:


----------



## Goddess

Hot Russian girl!!!!:eek2:mg:


----------



## Peloso

KVentz said:


> Yes.
> Right in front of the Kremlin


Thx Kventz for the clever url. Hum... so Ohotnij Rjad... how long has the clock been in place? Has it undergone long repairs by any chance? One last question... which building and neighborhood in Moscow do you think fits the following description: "one building (or construction), as long as a candle, is illuminated at nighttime with all the colours of the rainbow, and all the area, even residential houses, is lit up in the same fashion"...?


----------



## Libertango

This page alone is AMAZE! 

Thank you so much!

(I started my Russian lessons this week; so hopefully when I finally get to Moscow next year, I can converse just a little  )


----------



## soloveich

awesome!


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scalino/4771224813/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4699540756/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/akras/4818303402/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4461465561/


----------



## evian

http://community.livejournal.com/live_report/629559.html#cutid1














































http://community.livejournal.com/live_report/628709.html




Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках



Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках



Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Izus67

laroksana


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peer_gynt/4831179175/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4815515498/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cliche/4789427004/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rebel1/4740133694/


----------



## MakZer

http://makzer.livejournal.com/110491.html


----------



## Armidall

how about some pics of old Moscow?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

The Ultimate Arena in LUZHNIKI, taken by Vot today.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/akras/4822414876/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/akras/4818303402/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4810153506/


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SUMMER HEAT:*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/paul-nikon/view/177392?page=11









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/paul-nikon/view/177396?page=11









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/paul-nikon/view/177364?page=10









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/paul-nikon/view/177453?page=14









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/paul-nikon/view/177480?page=16


----------



## TheFuturistic

street bikini party really makes Moscow a funny place  reminds me of Tel Aviv


----------



## MakZer

More photo: http://makzer.livejournal.com/111005.html


----------



## Izus67

igMarx


----------



## Izus67

B.Bort


----------



## henry hill

These photos are wonderful. When I look at this picture, 



>


I "dont know" whether it's Moscow, Chicago or Frankfurt? 

Moscow changes incredibly quickly. Its a beautiful city. :cheers:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

*I really miss Micha crying...*


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice and hot photos from Moscow :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4581306036/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4699540174/in/photostream/


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

It seems that Moscow is living Cuiabá days...mg:


----------



## christos-greece

Those days in Moscow the weather (and from the fires) is really hot and misty...








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nevertorun/4866895314/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nevertorun/4866290499/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nevertorun/4866905332/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nevertorun/4866289769/in/photostream/


----------



## evian

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

...Strange days we're living now...Moscow's days in Southern Brazil, Cuiabá's heat and smoke over Moscow...


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nevertorun/4866290723/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nevertorun/4866905902/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/digenis/4854809098/in/photostream/


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Bauman Moscow State Technical Univercity:*









bmstu









totanusic









flexZERO









bmstu









Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Russian State Library*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Children' World:*


----------



## neromancer




----------



## neromancer




----------



## neromancer




----------



## AlekseyVT

*MOSCOW BRIDGES. NIGHT SHOTS:*

*Borodinsky bridge (1912):*









*Smolensky Metro bridge (1937):*









*Luzhnetsky Metro bridge (1959, rebuilt in 1983-2002):*









*Pedestrian trade bridge "Bagration" (1997):*









*Pedestrian Bogdan Khmelnitsky bridge (2001):*









*Pedestrian Patriach bridge (2004):*









*Zhivopisny (Picturesque) Bridge (2007):*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*MOSCOW RAIL TERMINALS*

*Leningradskiy Rail Terminal (1849):*









*Yaroslavskiy Rail Terminal (1862):*









*Kazanskiy Rail Terminal (1864):*









*Belorusskiy Rail Terminal (1870):*









*Kurskiy Rail Terminal (1896):*









*Paveletskiy Rail Terminal (1900):*









*Rizhskiy Rail Terminal (1901):*









*Savyolovskiy Rail Terminal (1902):*









*Kievskiy Rail Terminal (1918):*


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4901328777/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4901920418/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4901331919/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4901328933/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4901917940/in/photostream/


----------



## Izus67

Roslyakov Ivan


----------



## Rekarte

Moskau!Raz,dva,tri!:banana:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4698909969/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4901331251/in/photostream/


----------



## HS

I love Moscow! This city is so large, so powerful and the climate changes nearly every street! Sadly, last years are full of kitsch building but as I can see on this photos it turns better.


----------



## LarisaCh

*THE OPENING OF CHRIST'S ICON AT THE MAIN TOWER OF KREMLIN:*

*The Spasskaya Tower (translated as "Savior Tower") is the main tower with a through-passage on the eastern wall of the Moscow Kremlin, which overlooks the Red Square. The tower's modern name comes from the icon of Spas Nerukotvorny (Divine Savior), which was placed above the gates in 1658.*










*In 1930s, during Stalin's regime, icon has been lost. But this year it was founded that icon was hidden from the Communists, under a thick layer of plaster.*










*After this was begun restoration work:*




























*LAST SATURDAY THE SAVIOUR'S IMAGE WAS RE-OPENED FOR PEOPLE IN THE PRESENCE OF RUSSIAN PATRIARCH KIRILL AND RUSSIAN PRESIDENT DMITRIY MEDVEDEV:*




























*P.S. THE SAME STORY WAS HAPPENED WITH OTHER KREMLIN TOWER, NIKOLSKAYA. THE ICON OF ST. NICHOLAS WILL BE RESTORED AND REOPENED FOR PEOPLE.*


----------



## LarisaCh

*GRAND KREMLIN PALACE (1837-1849):*

The Grand Kremlin Palace, also translated Great Kremlin Palace, was built from 1837 to 1849 in Moscow, Russia on the site of the estate of the Grand Princes, which had been established in the 14th century on Borovitsky Hill. Designed by a team of architects under the management of Konstantin Thon, it was intended to emphasize the greatness of Russian autocracy. Konstantin Thon was also the architect of the Kremlin Armoury and the Cathedral of Christ the Savior.

The Grand Kremlin Palace was formerly the tsar's Moscow residence. Its construction involved the demolition of the previous Baroque palace on the site, designed by Rastrelli, and the Church of St. John the Baptist, constructed to a design by Aloisio the New in place of the first church ever built in Moscow.

Thon's palace is 125 meters long, 47 meters high, and has a total area of about 25.000 square meters. It includes the earlier Terem Palace, nine churches from the 14th, 16th, and 17th centuries, the Holy Vestibule, and over 700 rooms. The buildings of the Palace form a rectangle with an inner courtyard. The building appears to be three stories, but is actually two. The upper floor has two sets of windows. The west building of the Palace held state reception halls and the imperial family's private chambers.

Its five reception halls (Georgievsky, Vladimirsky, Aleksandrovsky, Andreyevsky, and Ekaterinsky) are named for orders of the Russian Empire: the Orders of St. George, Vladimir, Alexander, Andrew, and Catherine. Georgievsky Hall is used today for state and diplomatic receptions and official ceremonies. International treaties are signed at the Vladimirsky Hall. Such as the instance on June 1, 1988, U.S. President Ronald Reagan and Soviet General Secretary Mikhael Gorbachev signed the INF Treaty ratification. It also leads to the Palace of Facets, the Tsarina's Golden Chamber, Terem Palace, the Winter Palace, and the Palace of Congresses. Aleksandrovsky Hall and Andreyevsky Hall were combined in Soviet times to be used for meetings and conferences of the Supreme Soviet of the USSR; they were lavishly restored in accordance with Thon's designs in the 1990s.










*Photos was maden by ancov:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1200707

*Entrance:*


















*Vase from the rock crystal:*









*Parquet:*









*The Hall of the Order of St. George is used today for state and diplomatic receptions and official ceremonies:*


----------



## LarisaCh

*The Palace of the Facets (1487-1491) is a diminutive palace in the Moscow Kremlin which contains what used to be the main banquet reception hall of the Muscovite Tsars.

Named after its distinctive stonework facade, the Palace of Facets is all that is left of a larger royal palace, commissioned by Ivan III in 1485 and finished six years later. The Palace of the Facets is the work of two Italian Renaissance architects, Marco Ruffo and Pietro Solario. The first floor of the Palace of the Facets consists of the main hall and adjoining sacred vestibule. Both are decorated with rich frescoes and gilded carvings. The splendid vaulted main hall has an area of about 500 m² (5,380 ft²). It was the throne room and banqueting hall of the 16th-century and 17th-century tsars and is now used for holding receptions.

On the palace's southern facade is the Red Porch. The tsars passed down this staircase on their way to the Cathedral of the Dormition for their coronations. The last such procession was at the coronation of Nicholas II in 1896. In the Streltsy Rebellion in 1682 several of Peter the Great's relatives were hurled down the staircase onto the pikes of the Streltsy guard. Demolished by Stalin in the 1930s, the staircase was rebuilt in 1994 at great expense.*


----------



## LarisaCh

*The Hall of the Order of St. Alexander and Hall of the Order of St. Andrew were combined in Soviet times (1933-1934) to be used for meetings and conferences of the Supreme Soviet of the USSR; they were lavishly restored under management of Pavel Borodin in accordance with Konstantin Thon's designs in the 1994-1998.*










*The Hall of the Order of St. Alexander:*


















*Parquet flooring is made from the several dozen of kinds of the wood:*









*The decoration of the vaults and ceilings:*


----------



## LarisaCh

*Romanov Chambers in Zaryadye (1859):*









*State Historical Museum (1872):*









*Polytechnical Museum (1872):*


















*State Central Bakhrushin Theatrical Museum (1894):*









*Museum of History of Moscow (1896):*


----------



## LarisaCh

*State Darwin Museum of Anthropology (1907):*









*State Museum of Leo Tolstoy (1911):*









*State Pushkin Museum of Fine Arts (1912):*


















*State Central Museum of Music Culture named for Mikhail Glinka (1912):*









*State Central Museum of the Modern Russian History (1917):*


----------



## LarisaCh

*State East nations art museum (1918):*









*Central Armed Forces Museum (1919):*


















*Timiryazev State Biological Museum (1922):*









*Gallery of European and American Art of 19th-20th century (1923):*









*Lenin Museum (1924):*


----------



## LarisaCh

*Moscow House of Artist (1930):*









*Fersman Mineralogical Museum (1934):*









*State Museum of Architecture named after Alexey Shchusev (1934):*









*State Museum of Literature (1934):*









*Museum of Paleontology named after Yury Orlov (1937):*









*House-museum of Viktor Vasnetsov, Russian artist (1953):*


----------



## LarisaCh

*Pushkin State Museum (1957):*


















*New Tretyakov Gallery (1959):*









*Museum-panorama "Battle of Borodino" (1962):*









*Wooden hut in Fili (rebuilt in 1887) - site of military council after the Battle of Borodino (1812):*









*People Museum of Moscow Metropoliten (1967):*


----------



## LarisaCh

*Museum of Vasiliy Tropinin, Russian painter (1969):*









*Museum of cuisine (1975):*









*Museum "Moscow Lights" (1980):*









*Memorial Museum of Astronautics (1981):*









*House-museum of Alexander Ostrovskiy, Russian playwright (1984):*









*Memorial Apartments of Alexander Pushkin on Arbat (1986):*


----------



## LarisaCh

*House-museum of Maria Yermolova, greatest actress in the history of the Maly Theatre (1986):*









*House-museum of Fyodor Shalyapin, Russian opera singer (1988):*









*House-museum of Marina Tsvetaeva, Russian poet and writer (1992):*









*Public museum by name of Nicholas Roerich (1993) of International Center of the Roerichs:*









*Old English Yard (1994), former English Empassy:*









*Museum of Private Collections (1994):*


----------



## LarisaCh

*Exhibition Hall "New Manege" (1995):*









*Central Museum of Great Patriotic War (1995):*









*State Art Gallery of Alexander Shilov, Russian portrait painter (1996):*









*Moscow House of Photography (1996):*









*Museum and Public Centre named for Andrey Sakharov, Soviet nuclear physicist, dissident and human rights activist (1996):*









*Museum of Archeology of Moscow (1997):*


----------



## LarisaCh

*Museum of Konstantin Vasilyev, Russian illustrator (1998):*









*All-Russian Museum of Decorative Applied and Folk Art (1999):*









*Museum of Forest (1999):*









*Museum of Modern Art (1999):*









*Art Gallery of Zurab Tsereteli, Russo-Georgian painter and sculptor (2001):*









*State Museum "Burganov House" (2001):*


----------



## LarisaCh

*State Art Gallery of Ilya Glazunov, Russian painter (2004):*









*Museum of Cold War (2006):*









*State Bulgakov Museum (2007):*









*House-museum of Ivan Turgenev, Russian novelist and short story writer (2009):*









*House-museum of Nikolay Gogol, Ukrainian-born Russian novelist and dramatist (2009):*


----------



## Wait4me

http://zyalt.livejournal.com/296195.html


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4954906174/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4901332811/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/selphie10/4878301159/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cliche/4862541530/in/photostream/


----------



## dikkelul

Awesome city!


----------



## LarisaCh

*FEW YESTERDAY PICS:*


----------



## LarisaCh




----------



## LarisaCh




----------



## LarisaCh




----------



## LarisaCh




----------



## LarisaCh




----------



## LarisaCh




----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/barbararich/4983125041/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4976332203/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/phawley/4971663869/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4901328933/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/iippa/5008769208/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iippa/5008162069/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4954906174/in/photostream/


----------



## _Night City Dream_




----------



## _Night City Dream_




----------



## LarisaCh

redstone said:


> So sad that the communists destroyed all the classical architecture


Well, I think it's need to load some photos of Moscow buildings. I'm very sorry that I was not able to find more photos of houses because I'm flying in Spain & Portugal in coming days. Therefore I'm very busy today. Sorry....


----------



## LarisaCh

*THE BUILDINGS AND HOUSES OF MOSCOW:*

*Araslanov Chambers (17th century):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Chambers of Grenade Yard (17th century):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Simon Ushakov's Chambers (mid-17th century):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Volkov Chambers - Yusupov Palace (17th-19th centuries):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Chertkov Estate (18th-19th century):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Golitsyn Estate (1759-1761, architect - Savva Chevakinskiy):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Suvorov House (1760-1769):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Demidov Estate (1772, architect - Matvey Kazakov):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Matveyev Estate (mid-17th century):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Dolgov Estate (1770s, architect - Vasiliy Bazhenov, rebuilt after Great Fire of 1812 by architect Joseph Bove):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*New Kriegskomissariat (1778-80, architect - Nicolas Legrand):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Restaurant "Count Orlov" (1780s):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Pashkov House (1784-1786, architect - Vasiliy Bazhenov):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Pashkov House (1784-1786, architect - Vasiliy Bazhenov):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Pashkov House (1784-1786, architect - Vasiliy Bazhenov):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Palace of estate in Cheryomushki (1786-1787, architect - Franz-Conrad Christopher Wilster):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Estate in Cheryomushki (18-19th centuries):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Estate in Cheryomushki (18-19th centuries) and modern houses:*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Embassy of Belarus, former Rumyantsev Estate (1780s, architect - Matvey Kazakov, rebuilt in 1886 by Georgy Kaiser):*








tyul-tatiana-vl









Link

*Voskresensky Realschule (1790-1793, architect - Francesco Camporesi):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Durasov House (1790s, architect - Matvey Kazakov):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Razumovsky / Sheremetev Estate (1790s, architect - Nikolay Lvov):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Ostankino Palace (1792-1798, architects - Francesco Camporesi, Giacomo Quarenghi, Yelizvoy Nazarov, Pavel Argunov, Alexey Mironov and Grigory Dikushin):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Kabanov House (end of 18th century, architect - Matvey Kazakov):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Klapovsky Estate (end of 18th century):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Botkin Estate (end of 18th century):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Prokhorov / Khludov Estate (end of 18th century - 19th century):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Andronov House (end of 18th century - 19th century):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Chetverikov / Malyutin / Yelagina Estate (end of 18th century - beginning of 20th century):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Urban Estate (end of 18th century):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Baryshnikov Estate (1793-1802, architect - Matvey Kazakov):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*House #3 at 2nd Kadashevsky Lane:*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Main House of urban estate of Andrey Sytin (1804):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Wooden hut (early 19th century):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Old Merchant Court (1790-1805, architect - Giacomo Quarenghi):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Sheremetev Hospital (1792-1810, architects - Giacomo Quarenghi, Yelizvoy Nazarov, Pavel Argunov, Alexey Mironov and Grigory Dikushin):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Yauza Hospital № 23 (1798-1816, architects - Rodion Kazakov and Mikhail Kiselnikov):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Yauza Hospital № 23 (1798-1816, architects - Rodion Kazakov and Mikhail Kiselnikov):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Lopatina House (1813-1817):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Union of Theatrical Persons of Russian Federation (1816-1817, architects - N.Sobolevsky and F.Buzhinsky):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Aksakov House (early 19th century):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Shchepochkina House (1820):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Muravyov-Apostol Estate (early 19th century):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Gusyatnikov House (1822), with chambers in the yard (17th century):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Embassy of Greece, former Volkova Estate (1817-1823, Afanasy Grigoriev):*








Link

*Urban estate on Yakimanskaya Enbankment (early 19th century):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Tuchkov House, now House-museum of Alexander Herzen (1820s):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Khitrovo Estate (1822-1823):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Embassy of Argentina, former Lobanova Mansion (1823-1824):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Gedeonov Estate (1823-1825):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Living house (early 19th century, architect - Joseph Bove):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Embassy of Mongolia:*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Living houses at Leningradsky Avenue - #9 (1949) and #11 (1929):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Polyclinic №1 of the Office of Presidential Affairs of Russia (1937-1950, architects - Nikolay Gofman-Pylaev and Alexander Golubev):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Living house #1 at Leningradsky Avenue (end of 1930s, rebuilt in 1950s):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Living "house with small tower" (1949-1951, architect - Ivan Zholtovsky):*








ok-18


----------



## LarisaCh

*Old building of the embassy of the United States at Novinsky Boulevard (1941-1952, architect - Yevgeny Stamo):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Living house at Kotelnicheskaya Enbankment (1948-1952, architects - Dmitry Chechulin and Andrey Rostkovsky):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Administrative building at Red Gates square (1947-1953, architects - Alexey Dushkin and Boris Mezentsev):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Spire of Red Gates Administrative Building:*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Ministry of Foreign Affairs (1948-1953, architects - Vladimir Gelfreikh and Mikhail Minkus):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Urban etude:*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*House #1 at 3rd Frunze Street (1953):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*House at the bank of Moscow River:*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Hotel Leningradskaya-Hilton (1949-1954, architects - Leonid Polyakov and Alexander Boretsky):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Living house at Kudrinskaya Square (1950-1954, architects - Mikhail Posokhin and Ashot Mndoyants):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Living complex "Red houses" at Builders street (1952-1954, architects - Dmitry Burdin, M.Lisitsian, G.Milchuk and M.Rusanov):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Living house at Tverskaya Square (1953-1956, architect - Boris Mezentsev):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Hotel "Beijing" (1949-1956, architect - Dmitry Chechulin):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Hotel "Ukraine", now Radisson Royal Hotel (1953-1957, architects - Arkady Mordvinov and Vyacheslav Oltarzhevsky):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Embassy of Iran, former Krestovnikov / Naydyonov estate (totally rebuilt in 1966):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Ostankino TV-centre (1963-1967, architects - L. Batalov and others):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Central House of Cinema (1967, architect - Yevgeny Stamo):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Comecon building, now Goverment of Moscow (1963-1970, architects - Mikhail Posokhin, Ashot Mndoyants and V.Svirsky):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*House of Graduate Student and Trainee of Moscow State Univercity (1965-1971, architects - Natan Osterman and A.Petrushkova):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*ITAR-TASS (Information Telegraph Agency of Russia) headquarters (1970-1977, architects - Viktor Yegerev, Anatoly Shaikhet, Z.Abramova and G.Sirota):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*International Postamt (end of 1970s, architects - Yury Sheverdyayev and Vladimir Kilpe):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Hotel "Cosmos" (1979, architects - Viktor Andreyev, Trifon Zaikin, Vladimir Steiskal, Olivier Cacoub, Pierre Jouglieu and S.Epstein):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*House of the Goverment of Russian Federation (1965-1979, architects - Dmitry Chechulin, Pavel Shteller and others):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*House of the Goverment of Russian Federation (1965-1979) and Goverment of Moscow (1963-1970):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*House #39A at Warsaw Highway:*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Pushkin Square - first MacDonald's restaurant in USSR (1989-1990):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Club of Tea Culture (1997):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Administrative building "Makarenko" (1990s):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*House at Sechenov Lane (1998):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*House #6 at Dobroslobodskaya street:*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Restaurant "Godunov" (1990s):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*House at Kadashevskaya Enbankment (1990s):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*"House with lions" at Pogorelsky Lane (1996-1999, architect - Dmitry Barkhin):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Supreme Court of the Russian Federation (1998-2001, architect - Boris Paluy):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Elite living house "Patriarch" (1997-2002, architects - Sergey Tkachenko and Oleg Dubrovsky):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Business-centre ""Paveletskaya Plaza" (1996-2003, architects - Mikhail Posokhin, Sergey Tkachenko, Yevgeniya Lyakisheva, Galina Kim and Boris Uborevich-Borovsky):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Swissotel "Red Hills" (1990s-2005, architects - Yury Gnedovsky, Vladilen Krasilnikov, Dmitry Solopov, Margarita Gavrilova and Sergey Gnedovsky):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Triumph Palace (2001-2006, architects - Andrey Trofimov, Yelena Treshchilina, Viktor Shteller and Olga Markova):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Congress Centre (2000s):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Research institute of Emergency Children's Surgery and Traumatology (2004-2006):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Hotel Ritz-Carlton (2005-2007, architect - Andrey Meerson):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Living house at Maly Znamensky Lane (end of 2000s, architects - Mikhail Posokhin, Mikhail Plekhanov and A.Levitin):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Modern Presnya:*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Living complex at Pokrovsky Boulevard (2003-2009):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Living complex "Leonardo" at Profsoyuznaya street (2008-2010):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*Living complex near Begovaya street (end of 2000s):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## LarisaCh

*International Business Centre (2003- ):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*International Business Centre (2003- ):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*International Business Centre (2003- ):*








tyul-tatiana-vl


----------



## Alexriga

Larisa, sorry to mention but quality of photos could be better.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/iippa/5008769208/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cliche/4861936893/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cliche/4861908693/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cliche/4862518664/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eltsdi/2971003356/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/borisv/3647060669/in/photostream/


----------



## Wait4me

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/50254.html


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4983492220/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4901917940/in/photostream/


----------



## geoff189d

Very interesting series of pics LarisaCh of Moscow's buildings and thanks for giving dates of construction.


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## Izus67

VileniA


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvagekat/5050994396/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iippa/5008162069/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4901332811/in/photostream/


----------



## Armidall

thnx for upload)


----------



## Wait4me




----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4901328933/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4901331799/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rafalziejewski/5062411288/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5057516397/in/photostream/


----------



## AlekseyVT

Alexriga said:


> Larisa, sorry to mention but quality of photos could be better.


Some of the Moscow lanes and streets are too narrow for taking a photos of the building in its full sizes. Sometimes I'm had such a problem in Barcelona.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*113) "Shosse Entuziastov"* - _"Enthusiasts Highway"_ *(30 December 1979; Yu. Vdovin and Viktor Cheryomin):*








Igor Vanin

*114) "Perovo" (30 December 1979; Nina Alyoshina, Vadim Volovich, Natalya Samoylova and R. Tkachyova):*








Igor Vanin

*115) "Novogireevo" (30 December 1979; Rimidalv Pogrebnoy and I. Plyukhin):*








Igor Vanin

*116) "Shabolovskaya" (5 November 1980; N. Demchinsky and Yu. Kolesnikova):*








Igor Vanin









borman105


----------



## AlekseyVT

*PART 8 - ERA OF CHANGES (1983-1991):*









Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*117) "Serpuhovskaya" - "Serpukhov" (8 November 1983; Nina Alyoshina, Leonid Pavlov and L. Gonchar):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*118) "Tulskaya" - "Tula" (8 November 1983; Iraida Petukhova, Vitaly Kachurinets and Nikolay Shumakov):*








[email protected]

*119) "Nagatinskaya" (8 November 1983; Leonid Pavlov, L. Gonchar, A. Semyonov, Iraida Petukhova and Nikolay Shumakov):*








sduhanin

*120) "Nagornaya" - "On the hills" (8 November 1983; M. Trenin):*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*121) "Nakhimovsky Prospekt" - "Nakhimov Avenue" (8 November 1983; Vadim Volovich, Lev Popov, Vladimir Klokov and Galina Mun):*








Wikipedia

*122) "Sevastopolskaya" - "Sevastopol" (8 November 1983; N. Demchinsky, Yu. Kolesnikova and Nina Alyoshina):*








Wikipedia

*123) "Chertanovskaya" (8 November 1983; Nina Alyoshina):*








Wikipedia

*124) "Yuzhnaya" - "Southern station" (8 November 1983; Viktor Cheryomin and R. Bazhenov):*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*125) "Kantemirovskaya" - "Kantemirovka" (30 December 1984; Rimidalv Pogrebnoy, Vladimir Filippov and I. Plyukhin):*








Igor Vanin

*126) "Tsaritsyno" - "Tsarina's" (30 December 1984; Viktor Cheryomin and Alexander Vigdorov):*








Igor Vanin

*127) "Orekhovo" (30 December 1984; Lev Popov, Vadim Volovich and Galina Mun):*








Igor Vanin

*128) "Domodedovskaya" (7 September 1985; Nina Alyoshina and Natalya Samoylova):*








Igor Vanin

*129) "Krasnogvardeyskaya" - "Red Guards station" (7 September 1985; Iraida Petukhova, Nikolay Shumakov and Natalya Shurygina):*








Igor Vanin


----------



## AlekseyVT

*130) "Prazhskaya" - "Prague" (6 November 1985; Evzen Kyllar, Z. Chalupa, E. Bruskova and Viktor Cheryomin):*








Yury Gridchin

*131) "Polyanka" - "Small Glade" (23 January 1986; M. Trenin and S. Sevastyanov):*








Wikipedia

*132) "Borovitskaya" - "Pinery" (23 January 1986; Lev Popov and Vadim Volovich):*








sduhanin

*133) "Tretyakovskaya"* - _"Pavel Tretyakov"_ *(25 January 1986; Rimidalv Pogrebnoy and Vladimir Filippov):*








Igor Vanin


----------



## AlekseyVT

*134) "Konkovo" (6 November 1987; Nikolay Shumakov, Galina Mun and Natalya Shurygina):*








Igor Vanin

*135) "Tyoply Stan" - "Warm Camp" (6 November 1987; Nikolay Shumakov, Galina Mun and Natalya Shurygina):*








Igor Vanin

*136) "Chekhovskaya" - "Anton Chekhov" (31 December 1987; Viktor Cheryomin and Alexander Vigdorov):*








Russos

*137) "Tsvetnoy Bulvar" - "Flower Boulevard" (31 December 1988; Vladimir Filippov and Rimidalv Pogrebnoy):*








Yumka


----------



## AlekseyVT

*138) "Mendeleevskaya" - "Dmitry Mendeleev" (31 December 1988; Nina Alyoshina):*








aleksemyonov

*139) "Savyolovskaya" (31 December 1988; Nikolay Shumakov and Natalya Shurygina):*








v3834400

*140) "Krylatskoe" (31 December 1989; Nikolay Shumakov and Galina Mun):*








Igor Vanin


----------



## AlekseyVT

*141) "Yasenevo" (17 January 1990; Nikolay Shumakov, Galina Mun and Natalya Shurygina):*








Igor Vanin

*142) "Novoyasenevskaya" (17 January 1990; Nikolay Shumakov, Galina Mun and Natalya Shurygina):*








Igor Vanin

*143) "Cherkizovskaya" (1 August 1990; Viktor Cheryomin, Alexander Vigdorov and Leonid Borzenkov):*








Igor Vanin

*144) "Ulitsa Podbelskogo" - "Podbelsky street" (1 August 1990; Nina Alyoshina and Natalya Samoylova):*








Igor Vanin


----------



## AlekseyVT

*145) "Dmitrovskaya" - "Dmitrov" (1 March 1991; Rimidalv Pogrebnoy and Vladimir Filippov):*








taurus-foto









al2211958

*146) "Timiryazevskaya" - "Kliment Timiryazev" (1 March 1991; Viktor Cheryomin, Alexander Vigdorov and Leonid Borzenkov):*








taurus-foto


----------



## AlekseyVT

*147) "Petrovsko-Razumovskaya" (1 March 1991; Vladimir Filippov and S. Sevastyanov):*








[email protected]

*148) "Vladykino" - "Patriarch' Village" (1 March 1991; Vladimir Klokov and I. Plyukhin):*








al2211958

*149) "Otradnoye" - "Pleasant Village" (1 March 1991; Lev Popov and Vadim Volovich):*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*PART 9 - TERRIBLE YEARS (1992-1999):*









Segodnya


----------



## AlekseyVT

*150) "Bibirevo" - "Beaver Village" (31 December 1992; Leonid Borzenkov, Alexander Vigdorov and Viktor Cheryomin):*








Дмитрий Кондрашов

*151) "Altufyevo" (15 July 1994; Leonid Borzenkov, Alexander Vigdorov and Viktor Cheryomin):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*152) "Chkalovskaya" - "Valery Chkalov" (28 December 1995; Nina Alyoshina, Leonid Borzenkov and Alexander Vigdorov):*








Igor Vanin

*153) "Rimskaya" - "Rome" (28 December 1995; Lev Popov, Natalya Rasstegnyaeva, G. Imbrigi and A. Cuatrocci):*








Igor Vanin


----------



## AlekseyVT

*154) "Krestyanskaya Zastava" - "Peasant Outpost" (28 December 1995; Nikolay Shumakov and Natalya Shurygina):*








Igor Vanin

*155) "Kozhuhovskaya" (28 December 1995; Alexander Vigdorov and Leonid Borzenkov):*








Igor Vanin

*156) "Pechatniki" - "Printers" (28 December 1995; Alexander Orlov and Alexander Nekrasov):*








Igor Vanin

*157) "Volzhskaya" - "Volga" (28 December 1995; Vadim Volovich, Galina Mun and Nikolay Shumakov):*








Igor Vanin


----------



## AlekseyVT

*158) "Lyublino" (25 December 1996; Vladimir Filippov and Svetlana Belyakova):*








Igor Vanin

*159) "Bratislavskaya" - "Bratislava" (25 December 1996; Alexander Orlov and Alexander Nekrasov):*








Igor Vanin

*160) "Maryino" - "Mary's Village" (25 December 1996; Vladimir Filippov and Svetlana Belyakova):*








Igor Vanin

*161) "Dubrovka" - "Oakwood" (11 December 1999; Vladimir Filippov and Svetlana Belyakova):*








Igor Vanin









Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*PART 10 - RUSSIAN REVIVAL (2000-nowadays):*









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*162) "Ulitsa Akademika Yangelya" - "Academician Yangel's street" (31 August 2000; Vladimir Filippov, Svetlana Belyakova, Irina Petrova and Tatyana Silakadze):*








Yury Gridchin

*163) "Annino" - "Anna's Village" (12 December 2001; Alexander Orlov, Alexander Nekrasov and Viktoriya Sychyova):*








Metromost

*Opening of station:*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Luzhnetsky Metro bridge (reconstruction 1998-2002):*








sorsw

*"Vorobyovy Gory" - "Sparrow Hills" - after reconstruction in 1983-2002 (14 December 2002; Leonid Borzenkov, Alexander Vigdorov, Galina Min, Natalya Rasstegnyaeva, Nikolay Shumakov and Natalya Soldatova):*








Igor Vanin

*164) "Bulvar Dmitriya Donskogo" - "Dmitry Donskoy's boulevard" (26 December 2002; Vladimir Filippov, Svetlana Belyakova, Svetlana Petrosyan, Irina Petrova and Tatyana Silakidze):*








v3834400


----------



## AlekseyVT

*165) "Park Pobedy" - "Victory Park" (6 May 2003; Nikolay Shumakov and Natalya Shurygina):*








Igor Vanin









Igor Vanin









Russos


----------



## AlekseyVT

*166) "Ulitsa Starokachalovskaya" - "Old Kachalovo street" (27 December 2003; Leonid Borzenkov, Natalya Soldatova and Svetlana Belyakova):*








Russos

*167) "Ulitsa Skobelevskaya" - "Skobelev street" (27 December 2003; Leonid Borzenkov):*








Wikipedia

*168) "Bulvar Admirala Ushakova" - "Admiral Ushakov's boulevard" (27 December 2003; Leonid Borzenkov):*








A0Z

*169) "Ulitsa Gorchakova" - "Gorchakov street" (27 December 2003; Leonid Borzenkov):*








Alex-Raduga

*170) "Buninskaya Alleya" - "Bunin alley" (27 December 2003; Leonid Borzenkov):*








Wikipedia


----------



## soloveich

I, personally, love this tram


----------



## CantabrianRed

soloveich said:


> I, personally, love this tram


wow, it is not so easy to find a tram like this in the streats of Moscow these days, it is a prity old model


----------



## CantabrianRed




----------



## Marti F

Muito bonito Moscou, tenho muita vontade de conhecer!
Sou do Brasil - Behia - Salvador.


----------



## Marbur66

Wow, some of the pics of Moscow are stunning. Such an iconic, world-famous capital city.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/5141902879/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/akras/5121432209/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/5142513760/in/photostream/


----------



## Izus67

mitru


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/5117278450/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/5116676465/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5074688858/in/photostream/


----------



## Wait4me

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3958836/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stewie1980/5149786246/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/5116675827/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/little_perez/4973151543/in/photostream/


----------



## Ultramarine

^^



Wait4me said:


> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3958836/


:eek2: OMG! Great shot.


----------



## evian

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## anm

^^ good job, I like this size
will you post the rest of them?

OK I take it back, there are 713 pics there ... some very good ones

pics by SandorLen (the same as forumer Izus)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/256714/?page=0

I will post few myself too.



























































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/256714/?page=0


----------



## anm

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/256701/?page=1

pics by SandorLen 



























































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/256701/?page=1


----------



## AlekseyVT

dapryamvotschazz


----------



## Vage

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/5116675827/in/photostream/


Это Щелковское шоссе?


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/akras/5121432209/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/5141910073/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4901328933/in/photostream/


----------



## anm

continue pics by SandorLen (Izus) from 
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/256700/?page=1








































































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/256685/?page=2


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/angelkwan32/5172448612/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikytiky/5159322074/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/camandkristin/5148257370/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/5117278888/in/photostream/


----------



## anm

photo by SandorLen (forumer Izus) continued

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/256665/?page=2








































































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/256665/?page=2


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/monk2k1s/5162489770/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5114411945/in/photostream/


----------



## anm

Christos, I appreciate your efforts, but I have a suggestion: let us avoid bumping this thread with poor pics that do not add anything to it. 

More pics bu Izus (I am not saying they could not be done better, but they do show less frequently seen parts of Moscow and definitely worth showing here.)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/256662/?page=3








































































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/256638/?page=4


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bogumil2000/5105737630/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bogumil2000/5105726662/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/one_motion/5081983479/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5077694949/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kadjuuha/4991146716/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvagekat/5083544179/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thereshegoesagain/5182551186/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roman_pod/5179773970/in/photostream/


----------



## anm

Photo by Izus continued

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/256622?page=5


















































































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/256595/?page=6


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice photos by Izus


----------



## anm

photo by Izus continued

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/255118/?page=7

switching from central Moscow to Kolomenskoe estate/ park
when built , this was well outside city limits, one of summer residences for szar family
Peter the Great was born there 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kolomenskoye

The Ascention church (built 1532) is on UNESCO World Heritage list.













































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/255118/?page=7


----------



## Linguine

awesome photos.....:cheers:


----------



## anm

more photo by Izus67

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/253413/?page=8








































































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/253393/?page=9


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5189374487/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5189151889/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/podkozo/5191633614/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/podkozo/5191627252/in/photostream/


----------



## manba

Amazing pictures of Moscow, the architecuire is awesome.


----------



## anm

^^ still, I heard many times on these boards that Moscow is Kremlin + a lot of ugly commiblocks

this usually this comes from people who have never been to Moscow 

photo by Izus67 continued

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/253392/?page=9

















































































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/253372/?page=10


----------



## AlekseyVT

anm said:


> ^^ still, I heard many times on these boards that Moscow is Kremlin + a lot of ugly commiblocks
> 
> this usually this comes from people who have never been to Moscow


??????

There are many architectural styles of Moscow buildings - Moscow Baroque, PresudoGothic, Classicism, French Empire, Russian Revival style, Art Nouveau, Constructivism, the Soviet Empire, commieblocks, Luzhkov style, Hi-tech.


----------



## anm

^^ a picture is worth a thousand words, therefore I

continue with pics by Izus67

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/253372/?page=10


























































































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/250602/?page=12


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5137043198/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wcities/5199167772/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/popiet/5105278976/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5096993421/in/photostream/


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting

Very nice!!!Greeting from China!!!!


----------



## anm

more pics by Izus67

from this thread on Russian forum
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=940842&page=38



























































































































































to be continued


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/engoblog/5203712950/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moscow-photos/5204946035/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/inna_zaytseva/5191947447/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/inna_zaytseva/5191959029/in/photostream/


----------



## AlekseyVT

sergeew-vitia2011









Rom-antik (Татьяна)









Девушка-Солнце









Yulenochekk









Serebryakov









ПРОША ОГУРЦОВ


----------



## AlekseyVT

Татьяна


----------



## anm

more pics by Izus 67

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=940842&page=38

















































































































































Агенство ИТАР-ТАСС сообщает...


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/igorpalmin/5198650808/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuri_timofeyev/5154715156/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/varlamov/5191772777/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gersyko/5152470210/in/photostream/


----------



## AlekseyVT

anm said:


>


^^^^^^
Thank you. I've lived in this house with my grandmother.


----------



## anm

more pics by Izus67

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=940842&page=38


















































































Новинский б-р


----------



## Wait4me

http://piclet.livejournal.com/8649.html


----------



## anm

excellent, many thanks!

Rules of this site require link and proper credit

http://russiafromabove.ru/flights

http://russiafromabove.ru/flights/moscow

© 2009, Сергей Фомин. Все права защищены. 

Sergei Fomin, all right reserved


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

Splendid!!!


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5189374487/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5189376645/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gersyko/5207003047/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gersyko/5207000749/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ihpla/5227315040/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ihpla/5226719471/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vavan/5221951726/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skoinfo/5218955126/in/photostream/


----------



## anm

photo by Izus67

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/250600/?page=15






























































































































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/249173/?page=17


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rcoses/5228885768/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rcoses/5228293575/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/5116675141/in/photostream/


----------



## Wait4me

http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/127139.html


----------



## Alexriga

excellent photos, I'd like to visit this summer. previous was too hot, I cancelled visit because of smog and too much work.


----------



## KVentz

Alexriga said:


> excellent photos, I'd like to visit this summer. previous was too hot, I cancelled visit because of smog and too much work.


And it was also too hot last summer. It's nice to visit Moscow at the and of May - beginning of June and at the end of August - beginning of September. I don't advise anyone to visit Moscow in winter if you plan to see the city, because it's cold and everything is gray and gloomy —*its a big luck to catch sunny day with good weather.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sovjetlainen/5238614281/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rcoses/5228293575/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moscow-photos/5225989981/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/akras/5232300443/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/akras/5208560870/in/photostream/


----------



## Wait4me

http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nelsonbboying/5242487802/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/inna_zaytseva/5238761737/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/inna_zaytseva/5238752563/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/inna_zaytseva/5238758263/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/inna_zaytseva/5239351852/in/photostream/


----------



## AlekseyVT

Great pics. But I want to ask everyone don't load many photos in one post. It need too much time to load all photos at page.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5234136257/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pacocanker/5230773547/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iainmcnally/5124459225/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iainmcnally/5125073236/in/photostream/


----------



## Alexriga

KVentz said:


> And it was also too hot last summer. It's nice to visit Moscow at the and of May - beginning of June and at the end of August - beginning of September. I don't advise anyone to visit Moscow in winter if you plan to see the city, because it's cold and everything is gray and gloomy —*its a big luck to catch sunny day with good weather.


winter with all snow is nice too, for somebody from south may be interesting (with proper clothes of course). during big frosts and anti cyclones almost every day is sunny. 
I'd say november, march are grey, cloudy and gloomy in our climate.


----------



## CalmWater

too many photos on one page, thanks *anm* =/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5234925662/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5243756519/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rcoses/5228293575/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5245899577/in/photostream/


----------



## AlekseyVT

From *gelio:*
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/127139.html


----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## Pfeuffer

Moscow looks really depressing ! hno:


----------



## aster4000

nice extensive photo tour.
would appreciate if you caption some of those touristic/landmark areas 
for us to get acquainted.
thanks anyways for job.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Pfeuffer said:


> Moscow looks really depressing ! hno:


Few more depressive photos from *Gelio:*
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/126136.html


----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## Pfeuffer

at least massive :cheers:


----------



## stangen

что за фуфловые фотки??


----------



## Armidall

Pfeuffer said:


> Moscow looks really depressing ! hno:


that's why i love my city


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/camera_alex/5261474867/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5249974400/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrey_novosad/5211957041/in/photostream/


----------



## Izus67

Юра Дегтярёв


















B.Bort









Сергей Кузнецов-


----------



## aarhusforever

I can't help it...I just love this huge european city


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manawa62/5203274807/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manawa62/5203861048/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/akras/5121432209/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/5117278580/in/photostream/


----------



## Izus67

>>>>>>>>








IlyaM


----------



## Izus67

>>>>>>>








Игорь Щербаков


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice panoramas  ...btw, the day one (pano) its from Moscow?










http://www.flickr.com/photos/as_milady/5285587215/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvagekat/5274169816/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/snowywonderland/5175130133/in/photostream/


----------



## Izus67

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice panoramas  ...btw, the day one (pano) its from Moscow?


Of course. It is *Kadashevskaya* embankment (Кадашевская набережная ).


----------



## moskgrad

Pfeuffer said:


> Moscow looks really depressing ! hno:


It isn´t, it has depressive areas that´s for sure. But the most areas and certainly the parts of the city which you get to see as a tourist are 100% not depressive. There is so much great architecture and nice shops, busy streets, interesting people etc. that it is not depressive at all.

Of course there are really ugly parts of Moscow with weared off grey 25 stores commiblocks with bad infrastructure.

But there are so many interesting, overwhelming parts in this city, that you can spend time there without getting depressed for sure.


----------



## Izus67

Dmitry Mordolff


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/iliaal/5286075089/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrey_novosad/5211957041/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exposure-photo/5288115193/in/photostream/


----------



## Izus67

Viktor K.


----------



## warden987

moskgrad said:


> It isn´t, it has depressive areas that´s for sure. But the most areas and certainly the parts of the city which you get to see as a tourist are 100% not depressive. There is so much great architecture and nice shops, busy streets, interesting people etc. that it is not depressive at all.
> 
> Of course there are really ugly parts of Moscow with weared off grey 25 stores commiblocks with bad infrastructure.
> 
> But there are so many interesting, overwhelming parts in this city, that you can spend time there without getting depressed for sure.


Never mind him, he's a German troll who can't accustom himself that Moscow's skyscrapers are far ahead of Frankfurt's. Let him live in his past.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/angelkwan32/5292511101/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvagekat/5285169984/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvagekat/5284573135/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvagekat/5285170698/in/photostream/


----------



## Izus67

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4053376/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/waltercallens/3965819161/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/le_mish/5275780145/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/akras/5121432209/in/photostream/


----------



## trainspottingmusic

Hi we are a music label who will release in March 2011 a album inspired of Moscow city.We looking for professional picture of Moscow city.you can send your image available to license at [email protected] .please note the photographer will be credited of is work and will be a good promotions for him due to the volume of the copy of the cd who will be made.

best.


----------



## Izus67

IlyaM


----------



## Mario_Giovannetti

Izus67 said:


> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4053376/


Beautiful picture. All those new buildings have made quite a difference in how the city is perceived. It went from an old European capital to a modern, global city. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/philipdmeyer/5298811059/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rachabodin/5298304964/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rachabodin/5298305622/in/photostream/


----------



## Izus67

Photo by Andrey Ulyashev


----------



## Izus67

IlyaM


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/5141902879/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/okuna/5296690986/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/okuna/5203799128/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kronopio/5328541606/in/photostream/


----------



## Izus67

Gordienko Anatoly









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4072750/


----------



## Izus67

Gordienko Anatoly


----------



## Erick-V

I didn't know Moscow had those buildings!!

They have formed a really nice skyline, Moscow has indeed surprised me  

Really love the first picture.


----------



## Izus67

*Erick-V*, now you know it 









rvs2004 (Валерий Романов)


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/camera_alex/5261626976/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrey_novosad/5211957041/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/buckiejoe/5333261089/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/buckiejoe/5333786338/in/photostream/


----------



## Izus67

*Bolshoi Theatre*








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4074910/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peggyrose493/5327736750/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vavan/5221343385/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/5116676079/in/photostream/


----------



## Izus67

antifox2005 said:


> отсюда: http://community.livejournal.com/moya_moskva/2689942.html











http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4073855/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/5117278950/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4581305112/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phawley/4971652231/in/photostream/


----------



## Izus67

IlyaM


----------



## Izus67

skadr









senekin


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4901916736/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4901333249/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4901330109/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skleznev/5101686777/in/photostream/


----------



## Izus67

Photos by raskalov_vit


----------



## Izus67

Автор: raskalov_vit


----------



## antmarobel

I don't care if someone disagree with me, but the Red Square is the most beautiful square in this planet!


----------



## SkyCA

Waoooo MEGA-PIC´s!!! Thanks :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/laylatumaisuri/5351019173/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/irizzz/5351584402/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mostovoy/5349987992/in/photostream/


----------



## Izus67

Ушанов Петр


----------



## Puto

Nice pictures of Moscow, great city, it looks even better in the Winter. kay:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/themoscowtimes/5351922843/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/themoscowtimes/5351916139/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arshavsky/5350515154/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4763189411/in/photostream/


----------



## Assurbanipal

Stunning! Superb pictures!


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5355530711/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5355528435/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5356156850/in/photostream/


----------



## Genex

Moscow is a beautiful city,I wish I could mail myself there! Thanks for those incredible photos. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dicaulton/5362544615/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mngyver/5360832332/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davew3/5361101802/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mngyver/5360818644/in/photostream/


----------



## Armidall

Puto said:


> Nice pictures of Moscow, great city, it looks even better in the Winter. kay:


no way.. in the winter it looks ugly and depressive. Many muscovites here will agree with me.


----------



## anm

Armidall said:


> no way.. in the winter it looks ugly and depressive. Many muscovites here will agree with me.


 And many will disagree as well.


----------



## AlekseyVT

«2010» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ЖК Созвездие Капитал» на Яндекс.Фотках


«жк триумф палас» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ленинский проспект» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ЖК Миракс Парк» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewspotting/5399885125/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nadya22/5399587063/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/obartunov/5398494253/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/enricozanza/5398544328/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5400705525/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nix0id/5258883686/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/5141909937/in/photostream/


----------



## Izus67

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4106339/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manawa62/5203274807/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manawa62/5203861048/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4763190031/in/photostream/


----------



## Izus67

http://mordolff.livejournal.com/43258.html#cutid1


----------



## Wunderknabe

Wow. Great colors. Very well captured.


Too much smoking powerplants in the city though.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/qwz/5410573155/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/imisheel/5408268022/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5390097678/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5381805542/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5393408349/in/photostream/


----------



## makman

Very nice shots, Thanks Dimon


----------



## christos-greece

BTW the city of Moscow under snow, winterview is lovely indeed


----------



## Izus67

Доктор1









IGORSobolev


----------



## Izus67

Wunderknabe said:


> Wow. Great colors. Very well captured.
> 
> 
> Too much smoking powerplants in the city though.


Thanks.

It doesn't smoke, it's steam from a thermal power plants


----------



## antmarobel

One of those steams looks like a Brazil's map...


----------



## Darkthekiller

Nice pictures ! and so much snow waow


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5413786214/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5381684871/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cholerabw/5407442049/in/photostream/


----------



## Melb_SuperTall

Moscow - City of Mystery and very,very beautifull


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates! Moscow is beautiful in winter!


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vtwo/5416386931/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vtwo/5416996448/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pimenov/5416312573/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antropologomedusa/5416174615/in/photostream/


----------



## stratotroter

^^ This city looks horrible and disgusting to me... Way too much soviet style architecture which I truly hate and all of those kitchy "modern" commie blocs that are really "comic". Sorry but to me it's 3/10.


----------



## YaWW

stratotroter said:


> ^^ This city looks horrible and disgusting to me... Way too much soviet style architecture which I truly hate and all of those kitchy "modern" commie blocs that are really "comic". Sorry but to me it's 3/10.


Please, do ignore this post, this will safe a lot of trolling around. Besides, it is pretty common for Polish people to hate everything Russian. They usually use the argument of taste, which is the most ridiculous thing. They are selectively allergic to so-called Soviet style, the grandeur of Soviet style they think is mostly Russian was established in New York, which USSR used to emphasize the empire style. Ironically, Polish praise New York and hate Moscow arguing it's the matter of taste not realizing the cities have a lot in common from the point of view of kind of architecture and styles.


----------



## AlekseyVT

YaWW said:


> Please, do ignore this post, this will safe a lot of trolling around. Besides, it is pretty common for Polish people to hate everything Russian. They usually use the argument of taste, which is the most ridiculous thing. They are selectively allergic to so-called Soviet style, the grandeur of Soviet style they think is mostly Russian was established in New York, which USSR used to emphasize the empire style. Ironically, Polish praise New York and hate Moscow arguing it's the matter of taste not realizing the cities have a lot in common from the point of view of kind of architecture and styles.


I don't understand your statement. Everyone has own opinion and has the right to write about it. Yes, this forumer from Poland and all the Soviet things leads to the Pavlov's reaction. But I do not see any reason to react on this. It's useless to argue about tastes.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonnymilward/5420255134/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/atom57/5420995768/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5419157540/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5419160346/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/obartunov/5418820192/in/photostream/


----------



## NorteN

stratotroter said:


> ^^ This city looks horrible and disgusting to me... Way too much soviet style architecture which I truly hate and all of those kitchy "modern" commie blocs that are really "comic". Sorry but to me it's 3/10.


From the Pole it is impossible to wait for other answer...


----------



## anm

NorteN said:


> From the Pole it is impossible to wait for other answer...


NorteN, please do not generalize like this. There are Poles who like Russia and Moscow in particular.


----------



## henry hill

^^I agree with what you wrote. Dont worry *NorteN* about such posts. I was born in Poland as well. Moscow is for me one of the most beautiful cities in the world.

The past is the past. We are in 2011. 

Best regards 

HH:cheers:


----------



## NorteN

henry hill said:


> ^^I agree with what you wrote. Dont worry *NorteN* about such posts. I was born in Poland as well. Moscow is for me one of the most beautiful cities in the world.
> 
> The past is the past. We are in 2011.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> HH:cheers:


"Exceptions" are always... But it only "exception"


----------



## christos-greece

Wedding cake, Moscow 2 by Gary Kowalski, on Flickr


37 of 365 - Moscow by M Luca, on Flickr


IMG_4955 by Duke Nuk'em, on Flickr


IMG_4952 by Duke Nuk'em, on Flickr


The Winter Ducks by igor9517, on Flickr


----------



## KVentz

AlekseyVT said:


> It's useless to argue about tastes.


Yes, the tastes. But some people, especially in Poland (I don't say all of them) are overpolitized and look at everything russian only through its Soviet legacy. 'This is ugly architecture because you had Stalin governed'. This is far from discussion about tastes, this is a political discussion.


----------



## Iluminat

^^Actually we have quite a big thread about Soviet architecture on the Polish forum so at least some people have to like it, not from Stalinist times though: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=862797
and stereotypes about Russia are indeed mostly negative.


----------



## AlekseyVT

KVentz said:


> Yes, the tastes. But some people, especially in Poland (I don't say all of them) are overpolitized and look at everything russian only through its Soviet legacy. 'This is ugly architecture because you had Stalin governed'. This is far from discussion about tastes, this is a political discussion.


These people provoke us to a backlash. Therefore, best way is to ignore the opinion of such people.


----------



## Linguine

^^


Beautiful pics...


----------



## christos-greece

Red Square at night by And all that Malarkey, on Flickr


MSU by ivan.golubew, on Flickr


IMG_4915 by Duke Nuk'em, on Flickr


IMG_4923 by Duke Nuk'em, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

http://www.photosight.ru/users/212415/
>>>>>








http://www.photosight.ru/users/192440/
>>>








http://www.photosight.ru/users/192440/


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow cityscape at night. Bird's eye view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Winter Moscow cityscape at night. Aerial view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Olympic Stadium in Moscow at night by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Winter cityscape at sunset. Aerial view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Winter cityscape at sunset. Aerial view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Winter Moscow skyline at sunset by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Winter Moscow cityscape at sunset. Aerial view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Winter Moscow cityscape at sunset. Aerial view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Winter cityscape at sunset. Aerial view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

italy russia others 088 by catpic2011, on Flickr


italy russia others 072 by catpic2011, on Flickr


The sun falling behind modern skyscrapers by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Winter Moscow cityscape at sunset. Panoramic view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Winter fog in Moscow at sunset by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Winter cityscape from skyscraper construction site by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape at night. Bird's eye view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On the way to Cathedral by Aelitha, on Flickr


The sun falling behind modern skyscrapers by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


tower by qwz, on Flickr


Moscow. Russia by キツネ, on Flickr


----------



## Arkona14




----------



## [D1ego]

del


----------



## Izus67

raskalov_vit


----------



## Kristian_KG

:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Caravaggio

Moscow is amazing but that Red Bridge is grotesque in my opinion


----------



## Sergey_A

Photo by me


----------



## christos-greece

*** by totsamiykotoriy, on Flickr


*** by totsamiykotoriy, on Flickr


*** by totsamiykotoriy, on Flickr


*** by totsamiykotoriy, on Flickr


*** by totsamiykotoriy, on Flickr


*** by totsamiykotoriy, on Flickr


*** by totsamiykotoriy, on Flickr


----------



## void0

This is how typical old Moscow looks like:


Sergey_A said:


>


----------



## Izus67

captain-balash


----------



## Izus67

captain-balash


----------



## TribunusPlebis

ah Moscow...sometimes I miss the USSR


----------



## the_sky_limit

http://alex-renew.livejournal.com/
​


----------



## christos-greece

Monastere Novodevitchi - Moscou by Tsarvoyages, on Flickr


Monastere Novodevitchi - Moscou by Tsarvoyages, on Flickr


Kremlin by Tsarvoyages, on Flickr


Moscou by Tsarvoyages, on Flickr


Moscou by Tsarvoyages, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

petrushanov


----------



## christos-greece

2011-06-24-21-21-52-IMG_9971.jpg by tsup_tuck, on Flickr


2011-06-24-21-35-30-IMG_9986.jpg by tsup_tuck, on Flickr


2011-06-24-21-21-23-IMG_9970.jpg by tsup_tuck, on Flickr


2011-06-24-21-32-29-IMG_9982.jpg by tsup_tuck, on Flickr


2011-06-24-21-27-13-IMG_9974.jpg by tsup_tuck, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

Riverside Towers










Photo by me


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown of Moscow: Moskva city (part 2) by person1534, on Flickr


Downtown of Moscow: Moskva city (part 1) by person1534, on Flickr


Moscow Nights by stephen mawby, on Flickr


Vestibule of Borovitskaya metro station (Вестибюль станции Боровицкая) by Vokabre, on Flickr


Moscow by Mila e Sergio, on Flickr


Moscow by Mila e Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

the_sky_limit said:


> http://alex-renew.livejournal.com/
> ​



Awesome......kay:..


----------



## Sergey_A

Peter the Great Statue




















Photo by me


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Kremlin (Московский Кремль) by foje64, on Flickr


Moscow tonight by JannaPham, on Flickr


Stars by JannaPham, on Flickr


MIBC Moscow City by anton khoff, on Flickr


----------



## anm

Dear Christos-Greece 

If you want to find recent Moscow pics that are less trivial and better quality than wyo often post here, just visit this thread on Russian section and repost here eneramancer or Izus67, for instance.

These this pics are Aleksandr55 



Aleksandr55 said:


> *01/07/11*



These are by Izus67. There are so many there... hope I am not accused of flooding.



Izus67 said:


> *Лубянка, Мясницкая и переулки*





Izus67 said:


>


----------



## anm

More of Izus67



Izus67 said:


>





Izus67 said:


> *Коломенское*


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City: Canary Wharf Russian style by L-plate big cheese, on Flickr


Moscow City: Canary Wharf Russian style by L-plate big cheese, on Flickr


IMG_6374 by ermakov, on Flickr


Radisson and City by PoZit, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

Khodynka Field




















Photo by me


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice shots from Moscow... some of their suburbs are very nice


----------



## christos-greece

Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by AxeMann, on Flickr


DSC04358x by Gijlmar, on Flickr


DSC04368x by Gijlmar, on Flickr


----------



## croomm

christos-greece said:


> Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by AxeMann, on Flickr



It is not Moscow.


----------



## Sergey_A

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour








































Pictures by me


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow; July, 13 @ Digital October by Mika Stetsovski, on Flickr


DSC_1998 by Natalya Ortner, on Flickr


Moscow 06'11 by anzegers, on Flickr


Vestibule of Kropotkinskaya station (Вестибюль станции Кропоткинская) by Vokabre, on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos

*GORKY PARK - SNOW IN JULY*










DO YOU SEE A SQUIRREL?



































Photos by Ilya Ivanov, from fotoivanov.livejournal.com
http://fotoivanov.livejournal.com/220007.html#cutid1


----------



## ArchiMos

*GORKY PARK BEACH*




































Photos by Ilya Ivanov, from fotoivanov.livejournal.com
http://fotoivanov.livejournal.com/220007.html#cutid1


----------



## ArchiMos

Photos by Ilya Ivanov, from fotoivanov.livejournal.com
http://fotoivanov.livejournal.com/220007.html#cutid1


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow,Red square, Saint Basil's Cathedral and tower's clock Night , Russia by Photos Girados, on Flickr


Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by JannaPham, on Flickr


Moscow by night by elisabatiz, on Flickr


C Novim Godom 2009! by firdaus omar, on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos

*SOME NEW SCHOOLS PHOTOS*































































Photos by Ilya Ivanov, from fotoivanov.livejournal.com
http://fotoivanov.livejournal.com/219846.html


----------



## ArchiMos

*SOME NEW BUILDINGS*




































http://www.madeinfuture.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=47&Itemid=92
Photos from the long list of the Best Building 2010 award, www.madeinfuture.net


----------



## christos-greece

Luzhniki stadium_Night Moscow by yuriy temirbulatov, on Flickr


Night Shot, Swan Lake and Novodevichy Convent - Moscow by jejim120, on Flickr


Hotel Ukraine at Moscow river_Night Moscow by yuriy temirbulatov, on Flickr


russia - moscow river at night central moscow 10-88 JL by johnmightycat1, on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos

RECONSTRUCTED HOTEL “MOSKVA”









LA PLAZA DE MANEZH








http://ridus-news.livejournal.com/271977.html
By camerakid from camerakid.livejournal.com


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow. Tepliy Stan Street. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


Around Moscow (#5555) by Kordian, on Flickr


Around Moscow (#5553) by Kordian, on Flickr


Around Moscow (#5208) by Kordian, on Flickr


Around Moscow (#5532) by Kordian, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

christos-greece said:


> Moscow,Red square, Saint Basil's Cathedral and tower's clock Night , Russia by Photos Girados, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by JannaPham, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Moscow by night by elisabatiz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> C Novim Godom 2009! by firdaus omar, on Flickr



Wow!!!....:applause::applause:......thanks.


----------



## ArchiMos

WHITE HOUSE OF MOSCOW –government of the Russian Federation




































By Raskalov Vitaliy, from raskalov-vit.livejournal.com
http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/113439.html#cutid1


----------



## kresna

Landscape photos are very beautiful & cool :banana:


----------



## corredor06

Are those new schools public? They look nice.


----------



## Sergey_A

Pictures by me


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow, Russia 01.07.11 by Olga NZ, on Flickr


_MG_3605 by George Bravo, on Flickr


_MG_3508 by George Bravo, on Flickr


2011.06.12 19-36-08 by hd_liner, on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos

corredor06 said:


> Are those new schools public? They look nice.


Yes, they are public


----------



## AlekseyVT

Sportbox


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_3516 by George Bravo, on Flickr


Yauza river by akk_rus, on Flickr


Red Square, Moscow by taakerblom, on Flickr


A Bridge Over Moscow River At Night by johnandneil, on Flickr


Red Square at night by ydde72183, on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos

THE SCIENCE ACADEMY












































http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/48426.html#cutid1
By Boris Bochkarev from bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos

http://riverpilgrim.livejournal.com/353437.html#cutid1
By Michail Arhipov, from riverpilgrim.livejournal.com


----------



## Chadoh25

The churches are beautiful!!


----------



## christos-greece

Evening embankment... by Yuriy Nezdoiminoga, on Flickr


Ukraina light trails HDR by DirectPositive, on Flickr


Golden Towers by DirectPositive, on Flickr


P1010162 by elchrist147, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Kremlin, Russia by tg250607, on Flickr


. by Maxim Batsyn, on Flickr


Hotel Ukraine at sunset by Andrey Permitin, on Flickr


Moscow-city at dusk by Andrey Permitin, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

Football on Red Square. May 2008.










Photo by me


----------



## autskai

Moscow... It's a most expensive Russian city


----------



## Ujeen

autskai said:


> Moscow... It's a most expensive Russian city


 It's senselessly expensive I would say. There are not many people who could "consume" at that level of expenses Moscow provides (I'm talking about buying premises and properties you know)


----------



## ArchiMos

Well yes it is difficult to buy premises and properties for the moscovites, but usualy they inherit their flats / apartments. 
But we have to say that salaries are way more higher in Moscow than in other cities, and a lot of people can permit to buy a car and other things that supose the high level of consumerism. If we say that lately 300 000 new cars were baught annualy in Moscow, it can say something about the new middle class that has formed here.


----------



## christos-greece

Panoramic View of Moscow City, Russia by LarryChan, on Flickr


Moscow. Andronievskaya area. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


Moscow - City Night by A10ne, on Flickr


_MG_3511(1) by George Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

*2011 World Figure Skating Championships in Moscow*








































Pics by me


----------



## ArchiMos

http://mordolff.livejournal.com/48739.html#cutid1
By Dmitry Mordolff, from mordolff.livejournal.com


----------



## skykings

What if you could have a 60-day total body toning and conditioning workout that works for the long term? There is a long list of "forbidden foods. The good news is you can buy Shaun T's insanity workout schedule right here from this web site and have it delivered right to your door step in usually 5-7 days.

the same thing as the defective how to get rid of fruit flies gene. Long a goal of pharmaceutical companies and those dedicated to the treatment of diabetes.

Moreover an additional minor factor is to examine the gear connecting any valuable metal rings or tools. It must be an excellent suit and not very loosely. A lot of times I see on fake hand bags that there is a huge by no means-ending loop close to the ring.

Careful choice of characteristics and network support supplier of the longchamp outlet online store, particular gives, good quality assurance and thorough data are the right tools to support you discover the cheapest mobile phones.


----------



## christos-greece

Москва (Moscow) - Ostozhenka street (улица Остоженка) by Tatters, on Flickr


Lastochka Riverboat Restaurant by Maud and John, on Flickr


Москва-река by usachov, on Flickr


Вид на Храм by usachov, on Flickr


Город by usachov, on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos

*THE MOSCOW UNIVERSITY*













































By Dmitriy Chistoprudov, from chistoprudov.livejournal.com
http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/79602.html#cutid1


----------



## capricorn2000

most Russian cities are identifiable through those unique architecture of its churches.
one classic example is the Moscow's St. Basil.


----------



## Sergey_A

Radisson Royal Hotel (Hotel Ukraina)











Moscow State University











Cathedral of Christ the Saviour










Pictures by me


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ NICE!


----------



## walkermark

christos-greece said:


> 2945abc45 0728
> Moscow, Russia 01.07.11 by Olga NZ, on Flickr android phones
> 
> 
> _MG_3605 by George Bravo, on Flickr android tablets
> 
> 
> _MG_3508 by George Bravo, on Flickr cheap android tablets
> 
> 
> 2011.06.12 19-36-08 by hd_liner, on Flickr


I find that your photos are all great,I love em.Keep on sharing!
:banana:


----------



## sirGregor

ArchiMos said:


> By Dmitriy Chistoprudov, from chistoprudov.livejournal.com
> http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/79602.html#cutid1



^^

 
impressive views


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow-71 by addictweb, on Flickr


Moscow-69 by addictweb, on Flickr


Moscow-60 by addictweb, on Flickr


----------



## kennke

nice photos


----------



## Winged Robot

Moscow looks amazing in these pics. The new skyscraper district adds an amazing new level of visual interest to the skyline. The two towers that look like boxes randomly stacked on top of each other are my favorites.


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow-River by Vadikus, on Flickr


Moscow-67 by addictweb, on Flickr


Bolshoi Theatre by James Byrum, on Flickr


South of the river by James Byrum, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

The Moscow football stadiums









































2008 UEFA Champions League Final. The Luzhniki Stadium, in Moscow, Russia.
Manchester United vs. Chelsea










Pictures by me


----------



## christos-greece

river Moscow by Milena Ristic, on Flickr


Moscow river by kostarico, on Flickr


Moscow by Dmitry Terekhov, on Flickr


Moscow Never Sleeps by Dmitry Terekhov, on Flickr


----------



## walkermark

christos-greece said:


> 2945abc45 0801
> river Moscow by Milena Ristic,
> on Flickr cheap android tablets
> 
> 
> Moscow river by kostarico, android phones
> on Flickr
> 
> 
> Moscow by eDmitry Terovkh, on android tablets wholesale Flickr
> 
> 
> Moscow Never Sleeps by Dmitry Terekhov, on Flickr


Great,I love the beautiful scenery.


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by vitany, on Flickr


IMG_6202 by K something, on Flickr


Moscow-60 by addictweb, on Flickr


Moscow by akk_rus, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Russia


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Sergey_A said:


> The Moscow football stadiums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008 UEFA Champions League Final. The Luzhniki Stadium, in Moscow, Russia.
> Manchester United vs. Chelsea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures by me


:cheers:


----------



## Sergey_A

Hotel Ukraina









photo by me


----------



## christos-greece

3AK_9267-s by 3AK, on Flickr


Night Moscow by s8ord, on Flickr


IMG_5813 by K something, on Flickr


Moscow-71 by addictweb, on Flickr


----------



## TEHR_IR

Very nice city, hope to visit it one day! well done Moskva!


----------



## Los Earth

Golden Towers by DirectPositive, on Flickr

P1010162 by elchrist147, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

I'm very crazy for how you got this photo, and by the way beautiful 
pictures


----------



## Iggis

by Mr.Myxin http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436292&page=310


----------



## timo9

^^^^


----------



## Sergey_A

Beach soccer in Moscow. August 2011.





























pics by me


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow State University! (me) by Better Than Bacon, on Flickr


Tsar Bell by Better Than Bacon, on Flickr


GUM (mall at Red Square) by Better Than Bacon, on Flickr


3AK_9763 by 3AK, on Flickr


Moscow by rellim, on Flickr


----------



## Iggis

by Mr.Myxin, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=357004&page=144 myxin.ru


----------



## kekanho

Epic city


----------



## anm

from Russian section



Aleksey said:


> 06.08.2011


----------



## Fabri88

christos-greece said:


> Moscow City: Canary Wharf Russian style by L-plate big cheese, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Moscow City: Canary Wharf Russian style by L-plate big cheese, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Moscow City: Canary Wharf Russian style by L-plate big cheese, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Moscow City: Canary Wharf Russian style by L-plate big cheese, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Moscow City: Canary Wharf Russian style by L-plate big cheese, on Flickr


What a city!!! Modern highrises, warm summer climate and blue hour until 23:30!!!

Where is this located?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Fabri88 said:


> What a city!!! Modern highrises, warm summer climate and blue hour until 23:30!!!
> 
> Where is this located?


International Business Center, western part of central Moscow


----------



## christos-greece

Сity by 3AK, on Flickr


3AK_9779 by 3AK, on Flickr


Manezh Place in Centre of Moscow by Rosa Dik 009 - on&off, on Flickr


Moscow in April by deletio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow > Москва > Մոսկվա by Alexanyan, on Flickr


Moscow-68 by addictweb, on Flickr


Untitled by laurentgaudart, on Flickr


City by alexey05, on Flickr


----------



## GammaHamster

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=594509&page=121



Sergey_A said:


> Âèäû Ìîñêâû ñ òåððàñû ðåñòîðàíà Sky Louge íà 22 ýòàæå Ðîññèéñêîé Àêàäåìèè Íàóê
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ôîòîãðàôèè ìîè ñ ßíäåêñ-ôîòîê


----------



## Naif Saudi

*wow

very very impressive

really Moscow is amazing

Greetings from Jeddah to Moscow 

Thanks*


----------



## Izus67

by Gordienko Anatoly


----------



## AlekseyVT

Link


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

by sheshunski from 4coolpics.com










by tkostov from 4coolpics.com










by doctoraaa from 4coolpics.com


----------



## void0

Reconstructed 19th century factories


Arkona14 said:


> Москву была купеческой как известно. Это естественно и повлияло на то, что в городе до 17 года было построено множество заводов и фабрик. Многие из них сохранились. И сейчас активно реставрируются и реконструируются. Начну показ с одной из старейших фабрик- Даниловской мануфактуры(1867 год):


----------



## void0

...


Arkona14 said:


> Пойдем дальше. Следующий объект-шёлковый комбинат им. Петра Щербакова. До революции «Товарищество шёлковой мануфактуры в Москве». Создана в 1881 году. Ныне бизнес-центр "Ле Форт"


----------



## void0

...


Arkona14 said:


> следующий объект- Московская ситценабивная фабрика. До революции-Товарищество ситценабивной мануфактуры Э. Циндель. 1874 г. Сейчас БЦ "Новоспасский двор"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> а вот такие здесь лавочки:


----------



## void0

...


Arkona14 said:


> Фабрика "Красная роза". до революции- фабрика Жиро. Основана в 1875 году. Теперь многофункциональный комплекс "Красная роза"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> здесь сохранился шедовый корпус:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> В комплексе находиться центральный офис компании Яндекс. Так как это не только в РФ самый популярный поисковик, но и на Украине то выкладываю его.


----------



## void0

...


Arkona14 said:


> хотел еще вчера всем скопом выложить,чтоб разрыва не было...так и чувствовал что будет какой нибудь срач...
> итак следующий объект: завод Электролуч. До революции здесь были императорский винные склады. Немного истории:
> На рубеже XIX и XX веков в рамках реформы Витте («Винная монополия»), по всей стране создавались «Казенные винные склады» — так тогда называли нынешние ликероводочные заводы. Индивидуальные производители обязаны были также сдавать произведённую водку на эти склады, где она разливалась и продавалась. Их было построено около 150, и все по единому плану, в едином стиле. Таким образом и наш объект был построен в 1899 году и получил почетный номер(№) 3. В 1920 году сюда переехал завод Электросвет имени П.Н.Яблочкова. Теперь же здесь бизнес-центр Электролуч.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> В бывшей заводской столовой теперь находиться один из модных ретсоранов в Москве- "Луч":


----------



## void0

...


Arkona14 said:


> Итак выкладываю последний объект. Как эпилог скажу, что выложил я не все. Есть еще объекты. Просто эти я посчитал наиболее интересные. К тому же сейчас некоторые находятся в стадии реконструкции и реновации. Другие же стоят на очереди к масштабному обновлению, среди которых в том числе и знаменитая кондитерская фабрика "Красный октябрь" и уникальный памятник промышленной архитектуры- московские газгольдеры. Вот когда их доделают тогда и будут фотки(правда это не скоро) )).
> Этот объякт я оставил на конец, так как здесь начиналось с реконструкции фабрики, а закончилось довольно интересным новым строительство, в результате чего получился новый квартальчик. Так что это будет еще и примером современной московской архитектуры.
> Итак...."Фабрика Станиславского" В советское время это был завод "Электропровод". До революции- Золотоканительная фабрика Алексеевых. Спросите а причем Станиславский? А при том, что настоящая фамилия Станиславского- Алексеев. И он принадлежал в династии купцов-Алексеевых, которые и основали фабрику.Он и сам руководил фабрикой с 1892 по 1917 гг.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> новый корпус:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> На территории находится Театр «Студия театрального искусства» Здание было возведено на фабрике в 1904 году, и Станиславский ставил в этом театре спектакли с участием рабочих.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> на территории находиться жилой комплекс "Станиславского 11"


----------



## Sergey_A

Moscow churches







































pictures by me


----------



## Sergey_A

pictures by me


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

amazing


----------



## anm

one of Moscow icons



AlMos said:


>


----------



## Izus67

Evgeniy Sh.


----------



## aarhusforever

Moscow truly is one of the greatest european cities ever. It just looks so fuc.... amazing with all those great buildings and the lovely people


----------



## yugfuywefy

Is this true? I thought a lot of people? http://80.tc/nka5


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ancora/album/122265/?&p=1


----------



## christos-greece

varshavskoe shosse street at night/ночная варшавка by blohin, on Flickr


Moscow river at hignt by iamrebel1, on Flickr


IMG_0601 by kovalchuk.nikolay, on Flickr


Radisson and Moscow holiday by PoZit, on Flickr


20110611_86 by jerry_saige, on Flickr


----------



## Assurbanipal

Absolutely amazing, top quality archotecture. 10/10. I love it!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82898973&postcount=2341


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

Whats great about Moscow is the composition of Old & New Architecture!


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos

Любовь есть свет, что сходит к нам оттуда, 
Из царства звезд, с лазурной высоты, 
Она в нас будит жажду чуда 
И красоты. 

И красота есть луч, который тонет, 
Вдали от солнца, в сумраке теней, 
Когда оно его уронит 
В умы людей. 

И если дух людской пронизан светом, 
Что шлет ему небесная звезда, 
Он жадно мчится за ответом, 
Туда, туда. 

Константин Бальмонт


----------



## Izus67

Gordienko Anatoly


----------



## Izus67

>>>>>>>




































Ilya Melikhov ( IlyaM )


----------



## phugiay

Nice. Well done Moscow.Thanks Izus67. :cheers:
Do you know what is going with The Malling of Moscow project?


----------



## Sergey_A

*Smoke in the city. Hot August 2010.*























































































































pictures by me


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Rain by Anna Che, on Flickr


moscow by night by GioiadiSole, on Flickr


Red Square at night by Andrew Warrington, on Flickr


Radisson and Holiday 2 by PoZit, on Flickr


----------



## AlekseyVT

phugiay said:


> Nice. Well done Moscow.Thanks Izus67. :cheers:
> Do you know what is going with The Malling of Moscow project?


This project was canceled two years ago. Now city authorities debating new projects. Therefore, this territory will look like an abandoned for the following years


----------



## evian

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/411763/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/411734/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/411732/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/411718/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/411702/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/411657/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/411655/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/411632/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/411634/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/411631/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/411625/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/409846/




http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/409838/




http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/409804/




http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/409800/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/409678/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/409322/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/409298/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/409295/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/409273/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/409270/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/409236/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/408966/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/408958/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/408661/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/408535/



http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/408652/


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow river at hignt by iamrebel1, on Flickr


Moscow river and Kremlin at night by iamrebel1, on Flickr

DSC_3114 by dsfox, on Flickr


----------



## Iggis

MIBC at night










http://www.myxin.ru/


----------



## christos-greece

Red Square by harriskeir, on Flickr


Moscow 2, Russia by jeremiedumbrill, on Flickr


Moscow > Москва > Մոսկվա by Alexanyan > 400,000 Visitors in total,Thank you, on Flickr


Monument at the Moskva River,Moscow by Alexanyan > 400,000 Visitors in total,Thank you, on Flickr


----------



## Los Earth

Why are there hardly any people and cars in the Kremlin is it because
the smoke chase everyone away?
The Business Center looks very visible even far away


----------



## christos-greece

MSU by Serge Freeman, on Flickr


Night view to Moskva river by Galince, on Flickr


Russian White House by Galince, on Flickr


Moscow-City at night by Galince, on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos

Photos made by zillo, from fotki.yandex.ru
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zillo/album/129068/


----------



## ArchiMos

Photos made by zillo, from fotki.yandex.ru
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zillo/album/129068/


----------



## christos-greece

Irina_WiP_Unesco_Moscow_0711_0002 by rodeime, on Flickr


"Ukraine" Hotel, Moscow by Ilya Paramygin, on Flickr


Moscow City by dadoomaster, on Flickr


Moscow City by dadoomaster, on Flickr


Moscow, Russia by varlamov, on Flickr


Moscow, Russia by varlamov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MSU 2.0 by Serge Freeman, on Flickr


Moscow City by dadoomaster, on Flickr


City by Serge Freeman, on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos

*HISTORICAL MANSION OF THE GONCHAROVS*













































Photos made by zillo, from fotki.yandex.ru
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zillo/album/128797/


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Eid ul-Fitr:*


















http://zyalt.livejournal.com/446729.html?thread=70096393


----------



## christos-greece

134/365 - Moskva River by imotov, on Flickr


Late Evening Moscow Panorama by Serge Freeman, on Flickr


Moscow city, retro by soleterranean, on Flickr


#26 by ivan.golubew, on Flickr


----------



## Wait4me

More: http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/81004.html


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

Superb photos ^^^^^


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow region by beleandr, on Flickr


Moscow region by beleandr, on Flickr


IMG_4180 by Expectmohr, on Flickr


Moscow skyline by BrunsE13, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

Square of Europe and Kievsky Rail Terminal





















Novospassky Monastery









pictures by me


----------



## Iggis

by РВСН from russian section http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436292&page=315


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely Summer Of The Year 1500 by Serge Freeman, on Flickr


State Historical Museum by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


Untitled by lemank, on Flickr


Moscow's View with the State Armoury Building and Cathedral of the Assumption by Chip & Veronique, on Flickr


----------



## Iggis

*EVENING MOSCOW*

*Manege Square (Alexander Gardens on the left, MIBC on the background)
*


















*Christ The Saviour Cathedral, Moskva river, Gorky Park and Academy of Sciences on the background*









*Red Square on the background*










*Tverskaya st.*









http://zyalt.livejournal.com/448370.html


----------



## Пятница

>


:cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25

Beautiful photos!


----------



## SO143

Iggis said:


> by РВСН from russian section http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436292&page=315


Fabulous :appaluse: God Bless Moscow and Russia.


----------



## Linguine

Stunning photos of Moscow.....thanks.kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow International Business Center by Alexander Kachkaev, on Flickr


CIMG6110 by tsheko, on Flickr


Moscow. Estrada Theatre. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


in the heart of Moscow by blackberry.light, on Flickr


----------



## Iggis

http://www.photosight.ru/users/276989/


----------



## christos-greece

night Moscow, Kutuzovsky by Mikhail Ursus, on Flickr


night Moscow, MIBC by Mikhail Ursus, on Flickr


night Moscow, MIBC by Mikhail Ursus, on Flickr


----------



## levaniX

My film about new Gorky park


----------



## DeNeza401

Beautiful Moscow. I hope to visit one day.


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

Iggis said:


> http://www.photosight.ru/users/276989/


WOW


----------



## anm

pics by Izus 67 from this thread 



Izus67 said:


> *Москва (июль-август 2011)*





Izus67 said:


>


----------



## anm

more pics by Izus67



Izus67 said:


>





Izus67 said:


>





Izus67 said:


> ............


----------



## christos-greece

MOS_5274.jpg by GeorgesDib, on Flickr


St Basil Cathedral by GeorgesDib, on Flickr


Red Square Shopping by GeorgesDib, on Flickr


Maskava. Pastkartes. by zigurdszakis, on Flickr


----------



## AlekseyVT

*September 4, 2011. City Day (864th birthday):*

















































































































































maksmasterov


----------



## AlekseyVT

suslikcorp


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow - Red Square by snee1, on Flickr


Moscow - Red Square by snee1, on Flickr


Moscow by snee1, on Flickr


Moscow - GUM by snee1, on Flickr


Moscow - Red Square by snee1, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

*City Day*
September 4, 2011
Red Square

























































































All pictures by me


----------



## evian

136th


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/309728/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/309725/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/309716/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/309714/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/309266/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/309263/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/309261/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/309258/




























Тверская









zyalt


----------



## Пятница

wow!


----------



## TheFuturistic

^^ is the street with mcdonald and hyundai logos in the above pic Tverskaya?

IMO using too many colors in lighting buildings will hurt the elegance of Moscow


----------



## AlekseyVT

TheFuturistic said:


> ^^ is the street with mcdonald and hyundai logos in the above pic Tverskaya?


Yes, it's Tverskaya or Tver street (main street of Moscow).


----------



## TheFuturistic

thanks Aleksey; I left Moscow almost 2 decades, still can regcognize the place coz I used to have lunch in that mcdonald


----------



## christos-greece

Christ the Savior Cathedral by Frederick Bernas, on Flickr


Hotel Ukraine by Frederick Bernas, on Flickr


The White House by Frederick Bernas, on Flickr


Storm by Frederick Bernas, on Flickr


Night City, Moscow by Vitaly Taysaev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6442 by tjhankie, on Flickr


IMG_6424 by tjhankie, on Flickr


IMG_6449 by tjhankie, on Flickr


IMG_6476 by tjhankie, on Flickr


----------



## Bassik

yeah! very nice


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by ivanglie, on Flickr


Moscow night by easwarc, on Flickr


Night City, Moscow by Vitaly Taysaev, on Flickr


Moskva City by dfedor1963, on Flickr


Moscow in April by deletio, on Flickr


----------



## anm

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=940842&page=55

photo bu Izus67



Izus67 said:


>


----------



## anm

foto from Яндекс-фото



Sergey_A said:


> Малая Дмитровка
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Китай-город
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Храм на Юго-Западной
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Устьинский проезд
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Раушская набережная


----------



## christos-greece

Moskva City by dfedor1963, on Flickr


Traffic and Moskovskiy Kreml by astikhin, on Flickr


IMG_4180 by Expectmohr, on Flickr


moscow #21 by alexei_322, on Flickr


----------



## anm

photo by Izus67



Izus67 said:


>





Izus67 said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0728 by Douglas J O'Brien, on Flickr


IMG_0700 by Douglas J O'Brien, on Flickr


IMG_0702 by Douglas J O'Brien, on Flickr


DSC_6494 by Malinskiy, on Flickr


Moscow_IMG_3082_1 by big zaraza, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

photo by me


----------



## christos-greece

Project 365, Day 244 by Cat Girl 007, on Flickr


Untitled by ivanglie, on Flickr


img020 by turusov, on Flickr


Moscow City by D2Art, on Flickr


Dusk In The Toy City by Serge Freeman, on Flickr


----------



## Iggis

*Hilton Leningradskaya hotel and Komsomolskaya Square (also known as 3 Railways Stations Square), Leningradsky, Yaroslavsky and Kazansky Stations can be seen*




























*Kazansky Station*










*Swissotel on the left and one of Stalin skyscrapers on Kotelnicheskaya embankment on the right*










*Garden Ring road around Moscow city center*










http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/117377.html


----------



## Bassik

Wow! perfect city


----------



## Izus67

http://www.photosight.ru/users/285715/


----------



## Sergey_A

Novodevichy Convent



























































pictures by me


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9248 by Paul's Pics Collection, on Flickr


Moscow_Swissotel_2011_bw by eduard-kraft, on Flickr


----------



## Los Earth

These onion domed churches are so unique and beautiful
I find it cool that you'd only find this in Eastern Europe nowhere else.


----------



## yin_yang

the last two pages are easily the best photos i've seen of moskva.


----------



## christos-greece

another side by mvstang, on Flickr


A Moscow-сity complex panorama by Dmitry_alive, on Flickr


Dusk In The Toy City by Serge Freeman, on Flickr


MSU by Serge Freeman, on Flickr


Moscow City by kelah_e, on Flickr


In Moscow there are 7 Stalin buildings. The skyscraper in the distance is one of them. Although it could pass for the Empire State Building (more on that in a future post), it now houses the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.Moscow Russia September 2011 by FinsUp0531, on Flickr


----------



## Levin

Maxi_Moscow said:


> God i love my city! Very unique!


Stunning diversity in the arcitecture. Must be wonderfull to se examples from any style and epoc every day if you want to...absolute stunning for people who loves arcitecture!

What is the status to scrap visa for tourists from EU? Any progress?


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

Levin said:


> Stunning diversity in the arcitecture. Must be wonderfull to se examples from any style and epoc every day if you want to...absolute stunning for people who loves arcitecture!
> 
> *What is the status to scrap visa for tourists from EU? Any progress?*


They are working on it.


----------



## christos-greece

Alexander Park, Moscow by islandsdave, on Flickr


DSC_0026 by morrigunfun, on Flickr


Dscf0555m by buslist, on Flickr


DSCF0552 by buslist, on Flickr


Moscow. State Historical Museum. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


Moscow. Cathedral of the Holy Virgin, that on the Moat (St. Basil's Cathedral). by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

good updates!


----------



## anm

photo by Izus 67



Izus67 said:


> *Октябрь 2011*
> 
> Пречистенка
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Знаменские переулки





Izus67 said:


> Якиманка
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Гоголевский бульвар


----------



## Slavio

amazing


----------



## christos-greece

Government House Complex, Moscow by ariescwliang, on Flickr


moscow hinterland 139 by matissgr, on Flickr


Moscow. Marsh (Bolotnaya) embankment. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


Nuevo Centro Financiero de Moscú by paoferma, on Flickr


----------



## anm

more pics by Izus67



Izus67 said:


> *Китай-город*
> 
> Большой Черкасский переулок





Izus67 said:


> Ильинка





Izus67 said:


> Варварка
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ресторан Годуновъ (во дворах Никольской)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ГУМ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Слияние Яузы и Москвы, Малый Устьинский мост.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Высотка на Котельнической набережной


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by donthavehead, on Flickr


Rosstandard Headquarters by Crispijn van Sas, on Flickr


Untitled by ivanglie, on Flickr


Nocturna de El Kremlin by paoferma, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Moscow is nice city!


----------



## christos-greece

* by a s t r a l e, on Flickr


Moscow by egor.evseev, on Flickr


The Bolshoi Theatre by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Kremlin by night by votredame, on Flickr


----------



## Iggis

http://moya-moskva.livejournal.com
http://georgesultanov.livejournal.com


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Moscow by Rumatte


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by Yar


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

By pipstar


----------



## Sergey_A

pictures by me


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Nice!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

By Shmalex


----------



## Bassik




----------



## Sergey_A

pics by me


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow in october by Olga Green, on Flickr


Kosmodamianskaya Quay 52, Moscow by Dmitry Shatalov, on Flickr


The Eternal Flame by [email protected], on Flickr


IMG_1421 by SashaTikhonov, on Flickr


IMG_1433 by SashaTikhonov, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by Artluk










Photo by Capthaddock










Photo by Erdna


----------



## christos-greece

Russia_Sep 24 2011_0617_edited-2.jpg by dcharbach, on Flickr


Russia_Sep 24 2011_0610_edited-1.jpg by dcharbach, on Flickr


Russia_Sep 24 2011_0612_edited-1.jpg by dcharbach, on Flickr


The Bolshoi Theatre by o4orange, on Flickr


----------



## Reapvkz1

Amazing Moscow!


----------



## christos-greece

Ulitsa Skobelevskaya (Улица Скобелевская) by Vokabre, on Flickr


Railway station by mfourgeneralsherman, on Flickr


Kremlin seen from across the Moskva River by dcharbach, on Flickr


IMG_1427 by SashaTikhonov, on Flickr


Moscow By night by Peter Sneddon, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Great updates!


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow International Business Center by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Kutuzovsky Prospekt avenue in Moscow, Russia by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow City complex at sunrise by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Kutuzovsky Prospekt avenue in Moscow, Russia by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow skyline at sunrise by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Hotel Ukraina in Moscow. Fisheye view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow skyline at sunrise by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

^^Beautiful Pics


----------



## evian

*Life in Moscow*


----------



## christos-greece

Kutuzovsky Prospekt avenue in Moscow. Fisheye view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape at sunrise. Panoramic view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow skyline at sunrise. Panoramic view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow skyline at sunrise by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow (11) by jim_skreech, on Flickr


Modern Moscow skyline seen from the Sparrow Hills - new high rises under construction on left by dcharbach, on Flickr


Russian Skyline by Peter Sneddon, on Flickr


Nuevo Centro Financiero de Moscú by paoferma, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape at sunrise. Panoramic view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kotelnicheskaya Embankment (Котельническая набережная) Building, Moscow by ariescwliang, on Flickr


Yuri Gagarin Square, Moscow by ariescwliang, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape at sunrise by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


IMG_1433 by SashaTikhonov, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

beautiful pics!


----------



## christos-greece

Гостиница Украина by _Tophee_, on Flickr


Domes by akk_rus, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape at sunrise by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Ministry of Foreign Affairs buiding in Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Bridge by Frei Amorales, on Flickr


* by unusual subject, on Flickr


Moscow skyline at sunrise by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape at sunrise. Panoramic view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape with Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Amazing updates of Moscow....:cheers:


----------



## Sergey_A

Moscow. Views from 15th floor...





























photos by me


----------



## mordorrrr

by Ran


----------



## VitMos

http://mister-marat.livejournal.com/36695.html#cutid1


----------



## christos-greece

DSCN8768 by kitsosmitsos, on Flickr


DSCN8748 by kitsosmitsos, on Flickr


DSCN8767 by kitsosmitsos, on Flickr


Moscow Abstract III by IBosio, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

great photos!


----------



## Sergey_A

photos by me


----------



## Sergey_A

pictures by me


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow State University or MSU (MGU). Main building at sunrise by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow International Business Center by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow (21) by jim_skreech, on Flickr


Russian Skyline by Peter Sneddon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

48-20spt11_8733_Patriarshiy_most by lotos_leo, on Flickr


48-20spt11_8674_Alexandrovsky_sad by lotos_leo, on Flickr


48-20spt11_8648_Alexandrovsky_sad by lotos_leo, on Flickr


View from St Basil's Cathedral by belted, on Flickr


Red Square. by belted, on Flickr


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

Amazing photos. I just spent 2 weeks in Moscow and i miss it already! Amazing city with remarkable architectural diversity and collection!


----------



## YaWW

Moscow's skyline is massive, alright. But it's way better when I imagine it without those boxy commieblocks with such looks as if their facades were surgically removed and never healed. The chimneys are everywhere, and they contribute to the spirit of Moscow, but hardly make it any more beautiful. 
I do like the authoritarian, Romanesque architecture with imperial vastness, brutality and royal smug look, but the sloppy and barely ever maintained pavements, the streetlights poles just got to be changed, the wires all over the streets just got to be removed with no second thought. The street advertisement, the billboards should be better controlled. The bare steel sheets of roofing shall be removed and replaced with something better, and the Christmas trees should be real, not some mocking plastic cones with epileptic-ally flickering lights. The Moscow's City Hall doesn't have a good taste whatsoever.


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow. Electrozavodskaya bridge. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


Arbat at night by ipinkbear, on Flickr


DSCF0090 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr


Moscow Nightlife by Speedin'Mo$cow, on Flickr


Moscow traffic by nikita.komarov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow. A November morning by D.N.T., on Flickr


057 by ltomflickr, on Flickr


148 by ltomflickr, on Flickr


060 by ltomflickr, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A




----------



## Linguine

Very nice photos .....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow. Preobrazhensky metro bridge. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


Moscow. Rubtsovsk-Dvortsovy Bridge. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


one week in moscow by I can't paint so i photograph, on Flickr


one week in moscow by I can't paint so i photograph, on Flickr


one week in moscow by I can't paint so i photograph, on Flickr


----------



## Joulupukki

Is that Hermitage? how long ago it was moved to Moscow? :nuts:


----------



## alekssa1

Joulupukki said:


> Is that Hermitage? how long ago it was moved to Moscow? :nuts:


Excuse Christos-Greece  At least someone searches for photos on flickr and posts them


----------



## christos-greece

The House on the Embankment by Spectacolor, on Flickr


The Boulevard Ring in Moscow (This part of B.R. is Turgenevskaya Square) by Spectacolor, on Flickr


National Hotel of Moscow - At Night by JulieGolob, on Flickr


Pavillion # 1 by Aelitha, on Flickr


Moscow (21) by jim_skreech, on Flickr


----------



## roofius

Dwotci перестань писать берд собачий


----------



## Dwotci

roofius said:


> Dwotci перестань писать берд собачий


...as I said, it's _very_ important to appraise the state of affairs correctly. But some people just don't hno:


----------



## YaWW

Well, this is lovely. That being said, the biggest problem of modern Russia is none of what you just listed but the people like you. People like you, who instead of doing something creative, building or studying is sitting here and pouring dirt upon the rest of the nation. 
Would I argue with a single point you just listed? No. But nothing induces more disgust than people like you. It's not that I care about Russia, but I do care about the good side of any kind of reality, whether you like it or not, and instead of smirking or sneering with an as**ole's attitude upon everything you might consider being worthy of your magic touch of despise I would consider reality as a project to develop into something well worthy of protection and respect. 




Dwotci said:


> Парень, не смеши меня  Well, Russia does have a noticeable level of poverty, I believe it's comparable with the US level. However, the difference between quality of life in the large cities and in the country is much larger than in the States and Europe. The population is well-educated indeed, I won't argue with that, the education system is definitely not bad (I'm not talking about the level of overall ignorance which is as high as anywhere else on this damn planet -_-). But wait, infrastructure? You said good infrastructure? The mighty great empire of Russia is falling apart, if we talk about the infrastructure! Considering how much of the money the budget assigns for infrastructure construction and repairing is simply stolen on every level of the bureaucratic ladder, the situation just can't be good. Oh, and the roads, the never-ending problem of the prosperous and thriving Russian nation... we're building less and less of them every new year, and those which _are_ constructed mostly require immediate repairing. The old roads, well, they aren't really roads, more like rollercoasters, except it's not fun to have a ride on them. What else did you mention? Science and technology? Bwahahah. C'mon, are you even serious? Most research institutes are poorly financed, and there's a constant brain drain from Russia (remember graphene, that one-atom-thin carbon material, well one of its inventors, a Russian dude, lives and works and Britain and earns a Nobel Prize for that). Speaking about technology: Fobos-Grunt, anyone? It finally crashed into the ocean a couple of days ago - congrats, it doesn't fly over our heads anymore as a symbol of national shame and degradation. Even the new military developments are only shown off at some expos and stuff instead of being launched into mass production! Sweet Jesus, the whole history of Russian science from 1940s onwards was based on military inventions, and now!.. well you got the idea. As a final touch, I can remind you that the "little addiction" to alcohol you also mentioned is actually of far greater scale - an average Russian consumes 18 litres of alcohol per annum. That's twice the norm IIRC. So please, don't say Russia is a well-developed and modern country which lives according to standarts comparable to Western ones - it's important for every person here to understand what a decaying country we live in and how much needs to be changed and be done in order to make Russia an adequate and functioning state.
> 
> Regards,
> a loving citizen of the Russian Federation.
> 
> PS Sorry for the rant, it's just that I love dissing my country. Gets especially fun considering everything I say _is_ true.


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_8366 by Brero, on Flickr


_MG_8391 by Brero, on Flickr


_MG_8380 by Brero, on Flickr


3AK_2834-Panorama-rs by 3AK, on Flickr


Moscow. View on Prechistenskaya embankment. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


Trinity Cathedral by Jassi Oberai, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

really awesome updates christos....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Dwotci

YaWW said:


> Well, this is lovely. That being said, the biggest problem of modern Russia is none of what you just listed but the people like you. People like you, who instead of doing something creative, building or studying is sitting here and pouring dirt upon the rest of the nation.
> Would I argue with a single point you just listed? No. But nothing induces more disgust than people like you. It's not that I care about Russia, but I do care about the good side of any kind of reality, whether you like it or not, and instead of smirking or sneering with an as**ole's attitude upon everything you might consider being worthy of your magic touch of despise I would consider reality as a project to develop into something well worthy of protection and respect.


Ah, I just love doing this  Dear Yaww, the biggest problem of Russia isn't people like me. The biggest problem is the people who still somehow consider Russia a country truly suitable for living. Russia is falling apart as I said, and every Russian should know that. If they don't want to acknoweldge that, _then_ they sit on their couches and do nothing. Thus, everywhere and at any time, in the real life and the internet, I try to remind people of that. I get into arguments all the time, and I love it - party because it's simply fun.
I understand your point about how I shouldn't expose the bad side of the Russian reality because I have done nothing to change that. Dude. I would _love_ to be able to change things, but I'm a 15-year-old schoolboy, I'm nearly powerless  I'm not totally powerless though. All I can do now is to talk to people, to express my opinion, and I do think this is important because many of my friends and acquaintances just don't understand the way things are in our country - they simply don't care about that. I do. And I want others to do so. Because you know, it amazes me that with all the possibilities Russia had and has to become a modern and fastly developing country, this never started to happen. The reason is that people never cared much, and always let some crooks take the power in the country, and that lead to the horrible situation the country is in. I plan to study for a city planning specialist, this is pretty much the only profession that attracts me now. And I do hope that I will succeed in that and that I will have an opportunity to make Russia better myself, I really do.
It's always better to underestimate than to overestimate, don't forget about that. It's hard to underestimate in this case though. I can confess to you that I do not love Russia. But I do want to make it a country I can and will love. And I will try to do that when I will be able to. Until then, I "pour dirt" - not on the rest of the country as a whole, but only on the physical (well, mental too) condition it is in. Oh, and also on the government. Thanks.


----------



## Ujeen

to *Dwotci, YaWW*
hno:
guys, please, this is the photo thread so lets keep all that shit political matter outside and enjoy those awesome pics instead


----------



## christos-greece

Kolomenskoe Park_1 by Varvara_R, on Flickr


Строительство гостиници в Малом Козихинском переулке в Москве. by SlepenkovNick, on Flickr


_MG_0921 by Voennyy, on Flickr


An artist / Moscow Kremlin by Spectacolor, on Flickr


Осенняя Москва by akk_rus, on Flickr


----------



## neromancer




----------



## christos-greece

Moscow buildings. Большой Лёвшинский пер., 1/11 by akk_rus, on Flickr


Church of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin on Mogiltsah by akk_rus, on Flickr


Domes by akk_rus, on Flickr


MOSCOW, RUSSIA - Miansarova apartment building/ МОСКВА, РОССИЯ - доходный дом Миансаровой by Miami Love 1, on Flickr


Moscow (21) by jim_skreech, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

Linite


----------



## anm

christos-greece said:


> Trinity Cathedral by Jassi Oberai, on Flickr


Isn't this Saint Petersburg?


----------



## Izus67

^^ this is St.Petersburg)





































Cat Morphine


----------



## christos-greece

Январь by mvstang, on Flickr


MOSCOW, RUSSIA - Moscow State University/ МОСКВА, РОССИЯ - Университет МГУ by Miami Love 1, on Flickr


Cathedral of the Archangel by richardfburgh, on Flickr


Borovitskaya Tower & The Kremlin Armoury by richardfburgh, on Flickr


Moscow (11) by jim_skreech, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

Сорокин Денис









Igor Sobolev


----------



## christos-greece

moscow by unsalokcu, on Flickr


Rooftop by dfedor1963, on Flickr


The other side of the Red Square by Karsten Groeneweg, on Flickr


Building the New Moscow by John of Witney, on Flickr


Moscow Skyline and Stalin Skyscraper (Ministry of Foreign Affairs) by John of Witney, on Flickr


----------



## Iggis

*Izus67*, amazing as usual!


----------



## SkyCA

Perfect city :drool:


----------



## Izus67

Iggis said:


> *Izus67*, amazing as usual!


Thanks *Iggis* :cheers:

Some amazing pics by VileniA


----------



## Sergey_A

Sobolev Igor


----------



## Izus67

The seventh shape said:


> This is a fantastic picture, I love the contrast between old and new. A picture of St. Basil's Cathedral with the skyscraper cluster in the background, is that possible? I'd love to see it, especially when the cluster is complete .


Possible if only something like this 








http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/31456.html

or this








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/352324/?page=8


----------



## Izus67

VileniA


----------



## Izus67

Uncle_Vova


----------



## christos-greece

549 by -5Nap-, on Flickr


542 by -5Nap-, on Flickr


538 by -5Nap-, on Flickr


Tverskaya Street at night by Oleg Bartunov, on Flickr


Kremlin Night Horse by deepchi1, on Flickr


----------



## Пятница

christos-greece said:


> 538 by -5Nap-, on Flickr


This photo reminds me Rockefeller Center in New York


----------



## Izus67

grado


----------



## Пятница

Kremlin Wall and the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and skyscrapers of Moscow von alexknip auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by LarryChan, on Flickr


Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


537 by -5Nap-, on Flickr


embankment by Person Behind the Scenes, on Flickr


bridge by Person Behind the Scenes, on Flickr


----------



## Пятница

*January - February, 2012*, by *Mingitau*


[more]


----------



## Iggis

*Moscow*


----------



## Iggis

Wezza said:


> Some brilliant photos in this thread! See you on April 15th, Moscow! :cheers:


So you finally come! Welcome! ))


----------



## derpa

portalufonet said:


> In Soviet Russia, SkyCraperCity takes photos from you!


This joke is really funny, I was laughing until I fell off my chair.


----------



## christos-greece

_P1000768 by Kirill Morozov, on Flickr


lights evening Moscow medium by Gena Golovskoy, on Flickr


Moscow City by Gosia Mikowska, on Flickr


Project Moscow-City by randbild, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

Photo by krylov-inquisitor


----------



## christos-greece

#building #moscow #russia #city #sight #car #redsquare #river #vasilevsky by hiuiu, on Flickr


r001-017 by Ksufk2, on Flickr


Moscow University at night by Oleg Bartunov, on Flickr


Moscow University at night by Oleg Bartunov, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

Cat Morphine


----------



## Wezza

Iggis said:


> So you finally come! Welcome! ))


спасибо!  Though I will arrive on the 14th now, airfares were cheaper for the day before.


----------



## christos-greece

moscow_mood by Gena Golovskoy, on Flickr


... by julia sivakova, on Flickr


Храм иконы Божией Матери ''Знамение'' за Петровскими воротами by Oleg Bartunov, on Flickr


The view from my balcony by malyousif, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape at sunrise. Panoramic view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

moscou by Jean Léonard Polo, on Flickr


near Leningradski skal Hilton hotel by Jean Léonard Polo, on Flickr


A frozen Moscow River by malyousif, on Flickr


St Sauveur Moscow by Jean Léonard Polo, on Flickr


Red Square by Jean Léonard Polo, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

Red Square


----------



## calaguyo

^Nice. I was in Moscow last December! But too bad, never had a chance to explore the city though I've been to Kremlin.


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow. Krasnoluzhsky bridge. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


St Sauveur Moscow by night by Jean Léonard Polo, on Flickr


Moscow by night by Jean Léonard Polo, on Flickr


Moscow by night by Jean Léonard Polo, on Flickr


Moscow University at night by Oleg Bartunov, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

Photo by Кирилл Орех


----------



## Boxweltmeister

Beautiful..! would love to go again...!


----------



## Пятница

vanh1to92


----------



## christos-greece

67/365 - sunny day in the center of Moscow by asanova.svetlana, on Flickr


Untitled by lemank, on Flickr


TVERSKAYA by sime simon, on Flickr


SDIM1042 The Russian Army Theatre (Центральный театр Российской армии) by carlfbagge, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

*Moscow Planetarium*













































































































stroi.mos.ru


----------



## Linguine

amazing shots from Moscow....:cheers2:


----------



## Lazy Stranger

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/385978/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/385994/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/386018/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/392295/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/392310/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/392315/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/392327/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/392356/


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0011 by Elena di Veneria, on Flickr


DSC_0107-Edit.jpg by RSBasch, on Flickr


DSC_0012 by Elena di Veneria, on Flickr


IMGP0264-vid by unreggae, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/560860/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/560861/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/560863/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/560873/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/560876/


----------



## christos-greece

moscow-312 by sfenev, on Flickr


moscow-319 by sfenev, on Flickr


04__012 by sfenev, on Flickr


Near Hotel National, Moscow by FeeshKA, on Flickr


Kremlin by night by Jean Léonard Polo, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/560953/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/560943/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/560956/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/560957/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/561013/


----------



## Lazy Stranger

Moscow river


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/327997/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/330893/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/330896/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/330909/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/330915/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/331704/


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow - Red Square by night by Francesco Paleari, on Flickr


Bolshoy Trekhsvyatitelskiy by Valent-eX, on Flickr


Skyline by l.barchan, on Flickr


Project Moscow-City by randbild, on Flickr


IMG_1828 by bvohra, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

HelgaTor


----------



## christos-greece

Река Москва, вид с Большого Краснохолмского моста by koraxdc, on Flickr


Stalinist by Carny_, on Flickr


Pokrovsky Boulevard by A'Shioji, on Flickr


MSU by Serge Freeman, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

_vdv_


----------



## Avalanix

You can try to blend out all the dirty corners, smog and commieblocks just as you please. Moscow sucks and always will no matter how hard it will try to keep up with the real european cities.


----------



## Sergey_A




----------



## krollik




----------



## krollik




----------



## Izus67

Cat Morphine


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Hervé TUC, on Flickr


Moscow. Vorobyevsky pier and the main building of Moscow State University. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


Meeting "For fair election" by varlamov, on Flickr


Luzhniki Stadium, Moscow by Kerrie - in Sydney, on Flickr


3AK_3118-s by 3AK, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

a-s-yakovlev


----------



## Moskauer

Ujeen said:


> All of them do, man. All of them. Especially transport, shopping centers and commie blocks absence
> Moscow is far from perfect, very old and dirty subway, terrible infranstructure, overcrowded, dark and muddy. Although it still has some nice nooks to wander about and every corner here has some history. It's kinda capital of antiworld, which might be also very interesting place to visit for everyone. But of course it's not european city - it's a soviet commie experiment, filled in with gray ugly buildings not suitable for living - dark citadel of social comfortless ... Mordor :crazy:
> 
> So I understand Avalanix's attitude to Moscow. I feel same everytime I'm back from business trips.


In Moscow lives billionaires more than in New York. They for million dollars buy to themselves apartments in it "awful and ugly" the city. You can tell them that they live in gray, ugly buildings.:lol:Your business trip probably was connected with the sewerage. You also saw in Moscow only the sewerage.Though, Moscow - the city of contrasts.


----------



## christos-greece

000000160007 by gennna, on Flickr


Moscúcars by albaescuin, on Flickr


Privet by maistora, on Flickr


75620010 by Michel Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

brock-msc-photos


----------



## anm

SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89968812#post89968812


----------



## christos-greece

Christ St Sauveur by Jean Léonard Polo, on Flickr


Mockba by Jean Léonard Polo, on Flickr


hearts along the Mockba by Jean Léonard Polo, on Flickr


Kremlin by Jean Léonard Polo, on Flickr


near Leningradski skal Hilton hotel by Jean Léonard Polo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Бродяга, on Flickr


Untitled by ivanglie, on Flickr


106-0718-Moscow-Sergiev Possad-Pilgrims by Annette & Gianni, on Flickr


Moscow 208 by BillKatyGemma, on Flickr


Moscow - Grand Kremlin Palace and Moscow RIver by BillKatyGemma, on Flickr


----------



## Northridge

Great pic in post #2730

It's a shame that it's so complicated to take a weekend in Moscow for the general tourist, since I really think they have the potential for being a popular tourist city in Europe.

And the Metro is still in lack of English signs, even small Chinese cities have those.

I want to take a week in Moscow someday.


----------



## ultEmate




----------



## christos-greece

The Road to Stalin Skysraper by ArtLook, on Flickr


* by yulia_rodnina, on Flickr


Snowfall in, Moscow. Again. 63 February. by Grazhdanin Babka, on Flickr


r001-011 by Ksufk2, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

vanh1to92


----------



## Izus67

vanh1to92


----------



## christos-greece

Улица Земляной Вал, Moscow, Russia by Vinum Vine, on Flickr


03/04/2012 - Wires in the sky by asanova.svetlana, on Flickr


Between two buildings by FeeshKA, on Flickr


2012.03.110.jpg by Michael Pattison, on Flickr


Добрынинский туннель, Moscow, Russia by Vinum Vine, on Flickr


----------



## levaniX

Stop motion #3


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow-City_bigger ver. by Andrey Kiselev, on Flickr


moscow shot by kotiquemf, on Flickr


1-я Бородинская улица Большая Дорогомиловская улица, Moscow, Russia by Vinum Vine, on Flickr


1-я Бородинская улица Большая Дорогомиловская улица, Moscow, Russia by Vinum Vine, on Flickr


Бородинский мост, Moscow, Russia by Vinum Vine, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

4erni6ev


----------



## christos-greece

RedSquare-2 by Kenneth Klassy, on Flickr


RedSquare-1 by Kenneth Klassy, on Flickr


Untitled by Person Behind the Scenes, on Flickr


Cathedral from Winter Fairy Tale by ArtLook, on Flickr


Moscow at night by Pete Kim, on Flickr


Moscow Night by Dmitry Kolchev, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

*Preparation for the parade May 9*























































georgesultanov


----------



## Пятница

WOW!


----------



## christos-greece

Россия by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Россия by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Россия by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Россия by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Россия by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

evgentus


----------



## SO143

Izus67 said:


> *Preparation for the parade May 9*


it seems so dangerous. imagine if one of those nuclear missiles gets exploded by accident in the heart of populated moscow city. omg! :runaway:


----------



## Izus67

SO143 said:


> it seems so dangerous. imagine if one of those nuclear missiles gets exploded by accident in the heart of populated moscow city. omg! :runaway:


Nothing will happen, participating in the parade the nuclear ballistic missiles "Topol M" without warheads :wave:


----------



## jackass94

SO143 said:


> it seems so dangerous. imagine if one of those nuclear missiles gets exploded by accident in the heart of populated moscow city. omg! :runaway:


lol do you really think that these missiles are real? It would be too irresponsible even for us


----------



## Izus67

*Vysokopetrovsky Monastery (Russian: Высокопетровский монастырь, English: High Monastery of St Peter) XVI-XIX century.*













































































































Photos by: Nick
Yulenochekk


----------



## neromancer

*Spring in Moscow*


----------



## neromancer




----------



## SO143

what's the most popular food in russia?


----------



## paRadoX_2

SO143 said:


> what's the most popular food in russia?


pelmeni


----------



## SO143

oh that looks delish, i think i saw dried/frozen ones in a polish grocery store :yes: i will try it tomorrow...


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4698 by pora_spasat_mir, on Flickr


IMG_4781 by pora_spasat_mir, on Flickr


IMG_4765 by pora_spasat_mir, on Flickr


IMG_4700 by pora_spasat_mir, on Flickr


IMG_4739 by pora_spasat_mir, on Flickr


IMG_4753 by pora_spasat_mir, on Flickr


IMG_4380 by pora_spasat_mir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Комплекс Москва-сити by koraxdc, on Flickr


The Red Square, Moscow, Russia by Olga Oslina, on Flickr


A March sunset in Moscow, Russia by Olga Oslina, on Flickr


New skyscrapers of Moscow by sergio68 moscow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by arshavsky pasha, on Flickr


Belarusian Embassy, Moscow by watersling, on Flickr


3AK_3303-Panorama-s by 3AK, on Flickr


View from our apartment at night by Kerrie - in Sydney, on Flickr


Moscow at night by Pete Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Река Москва, вид с Большого Краснохолмского моста by koraxdc, on Flickr


Moscow skyline at twilight by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow skyline by Esthr, on Flickr


L1030162 by Gena Golovskoy, on Flickr


Moscow skyscrapers at sunset by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## Crash_N

Great photos. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks


----------



## Sergey_A

Sergey_A


----------



## christos-greece

245/365. Tsaritsino. by Marti_Martina, on Flickr


#moscow by oliveshadow, on Flickr


mighty building by harrypwt, on Flickr


kremlin from distance by harrypwt, on Flickr


Downtown Moscow by Owen K. N., on Flickr


Downtown Moscow by Owen K. N., on Flickr


----------



## levaniX

View to Moscow IBC(one of the rarest ones)


----------



## Izus67

Ilya Melikhov ( IlyaM )


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow: (img_0730) by Peter Gawthrop, on Flickr


Moscow: (img_0736) by Peter Gawthrop, on Flickr


Moscow: (img_0729) by Peter Gawthrop, on Flickr


Moscow: (img_0731) by Peter Gawthrop, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

*NOT FOR A MILLION DOLLAR/EURO WOULD I LIKE TO LIVE IN MOSCOW OR IN AN ONTHER RUSSIAN CITY!! THIS ARCHITECTURE IS SOMTIMES SOOO UGLY...!!! For example: WHY ARE THEY BUILDING AN ORANGE SKYSCRAPER IN FRONT OF THE BEAUTIFUL BLUE ONES???? just ugly...*


----------



## ArchiMos

Nobody has invited you, town, just stay in Poland, it is sooo beautiful :lol:


----------



## Helem

http://russianplanes.net/id77128


----------



## christos-greece

L1030162 by Gena Golovskoy, on Flickr


One of Seven Sisters by Kirill Doroshenko, on Flickr


Moscow skyline at night. Stalin's skyscraper on horizon by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


The Road to Stalin Skysraper by ArtLook, on Flickr


----------



## Пятница

*Helem*, Red sq. from above - WOW!!!


----------



## Guest

ArchiMos said:


> Nobody has invited you, town, just stay in Poland, it is sooo beautiful :lol:


 
I´m German-Polish  ,and the architecture in both countries is better than in russia. (1000 times better).


----------



## Пятница

ArchiMos said:


> Nobody has invited you, town, just stay in Poland, it is sooo beautiful :lol:


+500


----------



## christos-greece

City by 3AK, on Flickr


75620008 by Michel Rouse, on Flickr


75620010 by Michel Rouse, on Flickr


Cathedral from Winter Fairy Tale by ArtLook, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

*May 2012*































































































































Shumilin D.V.


----------



## Izus67

*May 2012*































































































































Shumilin D.V.


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko

town. said:


> ...the architecture in both countries is better than in russia. (1000 times better).


Oh! Congratulations! :cheers::lol:


----------



## Guest

Maxim Prokopenko said:


> Oh! Congratulations! :cheers::lol:


^^

thank you very much )


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow, May 6 by Cea., on Flickr


Moscow, May 6 by Cea., on Flickr


Moscow, May 6 by Cea., on Flickr


Moscow, May 6 by Cea., on Flickr


_RKP2716 by oleum.sigma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Couple panoramas:
(please scroll >>>>>>)

Untitled by SergeyRod, on Flickr


House on the Katelnycheskaya by 3AK, on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos

town. said:


> I´m German-Polish  ,and the architecture in both countries is better than in russia. (1000 times better).


Oh yes polish architecture is better than the Russian one
:nuts: because you say it, oh yhe :lol:
stop trolling and if you don´t like russian architecture go and publish photos of your beloved Poland


----------



## VitMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/москва/users/photo-sk1/view/452637?page=0&how=week&type=image








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/olga-markovich/view/523028/?page=2








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zhelt2007/view/546780/?page=16


----------



## Izus67

Mihailo


----------



## Izus67

*9 May*


















vanh1to92


















Mihailo


----------



## neromancer

*Occupy protests in Moscow*


----------



## Izus67

Ilya Melikhov ( IlyaM )


----------



## Izus67

anatoli-mashutin


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow cityscape with old architecture at sunset by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape at night by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape at sunset. Bird's eye view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Bridge by eduard-kraft, on Flickr


Heart of Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

Gordienko Anatoly


----------



## Wezza

AlekseyVT said:


> This is mockup (test unit) from Buran space shuttle program at Gorky Park.
> 
> Link: Буран (космический корабль)


A photo I took last month:


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0493 by Fast Times @ Northfield, on Flickr


IMG_0502 by Fast Times @ Northfield, on Flickr


IMG_0508 by Fast Times @ Northfield, on Flickr


MOSCOW, RUSSIA - Izmailovo Kremlin/ МОСКВА, РОССИЯ - Измайловский Кремль by Miami Love 1, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

http://vk.com/club575399?z=photo-575399_281750507/album-575399_155542373/rev


----------



## VitMos

http://vk.com/rwersh


----------



## VitMos

http://vk.com/kirill_opex


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photos, Vitmos


----------



## VitMos

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great photos, Vitmos


:cheers1:


----------



## VitMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/georgesultanov/


----------



## Izus67

*Tsaritsyno Park*













































































































Mixas


----------



## Izus67

*Cathedral of Christ the Saviour*































































































































Shumilin D.V.


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

Красивые Москве








Красивый Белграде


----------



## Izus67

Valery Romanov


----------



## Sergey_A

photos by me


----------



## Wait4me

http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/59986.html


----------



## christos-greece

The Moscow River by Kerrie - in Sydney, on Flickr


Botanical Gardens, Moscow Russia by Kerrie - in Sydney, on Flickr


view on Moscow-city by butenysh, on Flickr


perspective view to glass high-rise skyscrapers of Moscow city business center at night by RussianEcoFashionWeek, on Flickr


Skyscrapers by RussianEcoFashionWeek, on Flickr


----------



## timo9

Great pics!


----------



## christos-greece

Bridge over Moscow river by RussianEcoFashionWeek, on Flickr


Cathédrale Saint Basile by Πichael C., on Flickr


Vue de l'autre coté du Bolshoy Moskvoretsky Bridge by Πichael C., on Flickr


Cathédrale Saint Basile sur la Place Rouge by Πichael C., on Flickr


Direction la Place Rouge ! by Πichael C., on Flickr


----------



## evian

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/512621/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/512522/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/343463/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/511964/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/511902/


«Barkli Virgin House» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Barkli Virgin House» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Деревянный жилой дом А.А. Пороховщикова (1872г.), арх. А.Л. Гун.» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/343246/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/343220/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/343207/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/343178/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/343175/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/343169/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/343166/







http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/344169/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/344168/


«Марриотт Роял Аврора» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/344160/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/344159/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/344157/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/344156/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/344153/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/344142/


----------



## christos-greece

#clouds #sky #russia #moscow #leningradsky #street #straße #car #traffic #belorussky #building by hiuiu, on Flickr


yellow building by harrypwt, on Flickr


red square in springtime by harrypwt, on Flickr


russian stop sign by harrypwt, on Flickr


The 4 Towers by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Пятница

Last pic is Madrid


----------



## raider12

wow, i would have never thought Moscow was like this, looks beautiful, great pictures


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## raider12

more incredible stuff, amazing. Moscow looks ...............almost European.........oh, wait:lol:


----------



## zaguric2

raider12 said:


> more incredible stuff, amazing. Moscow looks ...............almost European.........oh, wait:lol:


That is not fun.


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## raider12

zaguric2 said:


> That is not fun.


lighten up buddy, what i meant is that Moscow IS European, it is in the continent of Europe so i don't know where you were going with what you said but you totally misunderstood what i meanthno::bash:. I was making fun of myself!:lol: So, really, take a deep breath and relax, it was not a post to make anyone angry, it was a post making fun of myself, get it?:cheers:


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## Izus67

Artem Kotov photo









Artem Kotov photo









brock-msc-photos









vanh1to92









vanh1to92









vanh1to92


----------



## christos-greece

Russia-Moscow - seven Sisters by Fxlopes, on Flickr


Moscow. Stalin's skyscraper. by Boris Bryukhanov, on Flickr


City skyscrapers at sunset by RussianEcoFashionWeek, on Flickr


IMG_9810 by ermakov, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

http://mordolff.livejournal.com/55575.html#cutid1


----------



## professionalBG

Three awesome galeries about Moscow with many photos of the central historic part of the city!
http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/18782/
http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/18905/
http://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/18906/


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0262_edited-1 by wayno265, on Flickr


Moscow center in the night by Dmitry Yurasov, on Flickr


moscow city by buonarroto, on Flickr


Moscow. Luzhnetsky Metro Bridge. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


Night View of Moscow by peretzp, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## Highcliff

congratulations


----------



## AlMos




----------



## Houshmman

The architecture of Russian palaces reminds me of the Mormon Church.


----------



## Izus67

georgesultanov


----------



## christos-greece

Evening Moscow. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


Moscow, State historical museum by meypictures, on Flickr


Moscow night by Lana Danilova, on Flickr


Moscow night by Lana Danilova, on Flickr


Moscow night by Lana Danilova, on Flickr


----------



## Vage

Nice pics!


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow night by mr.fulmen, on Flickr


Moscow - Hotel Radisson by Rambo2100, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape with Kremlin and Moscow State Variety Theatre by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


My Moscow Walk. #mood #thought #sky #clouds #skyline #love #all_shots #jj #jj_forum #webstagram #statigram #igers #igaddict #ignation #instahub #instagood #instamood #iphonesia #instadaily #iphoneonly #instagramers #instagramhub #picoftheday #photooftheda by medvedkrevedkov, on Flickr


----------



## alexandr22rus

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zinovsky-alexandr/view/545268/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zinovsky-alexandr/view/545269/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zinovsky-alexandr/view/545270/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zinovsky-alexandr/view/545271/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zinovsky-alexandr/view/545272/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zinovsky-alexandr/view/545273/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zinovsky-alexandr/view/545274/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zinovsky-alexandr/view/545275/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zinovsky-alexandr/view/545276/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zinovsky-alexandr/view/545277/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zinovsky-alexandr/view/545278/


----------



## alexandr22rus

Всем привет!Предыдущий пост,март 11 года.


----------



## Houshmman

Moscow has a plethora of new angles! :applause:


----------



## Izus67

Игорь Санычъ


----------



## christos-greece

The Moskva River by Tjaša Geršak, on Flickr


Kremlin by Tjaša Geršak, on Flickr


Cathedral of Christ the Savior by Tjaša Geršak, on Flickr


Catedral de Cristo Salvador, Moscú | Rusia by Pola Damonte, on Flickr


20120706-L1070034 by Aslan Kilinger, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

nazarov-msk


----------



## Izus67

4erni6ev


----------



## christos-greece

City view. by Mr_Lucky_Man, on Flickr


Moscow-Russia by iMs N´s Flickr , on Flickr


Moscow-Russia by iMs N´s Flickr , on Flickr


Moscow-Russia by iMs N´s Flickr , on Flickr


From Russia with Love by FX-1988, on Flickr


----------



## nipz

Hello everybody :dizzy: This is my series of night photo of moscow. It was made at summer 2011 - summer 2012. it's was really hard and dangerous sometimes to make night photos of moscow, despite the fact that Moscow is a fairly safe city at night. But it was funny and interesting most of time, really i had spent time great while making this. Hope you will like it. 









































































































































































































​


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Night-Russia by iMs N´s Flickr , on Flickr


Moscow by Night-Russia by iMs N´s Flickr , on Flickr


Moscow by Night-Russia by iMs N´s Flickr , on Flickr


Moscow by Night-Russia by iMs N´s Flickr , on Flickr


Moscow by Night-Russia by iMs N´s Flickr , on Flickr


----------



## anm

Pics of Zamoskvorechje ("across the river") district by Izus 67

from Moscow street life thread oin Russion forum
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=940842&page=73



Izus67 said:


> *Замоскворечье/Якиманка*


----------



## anm

pics by Izus 67, part 2 of 7



Izus67 said:


> *Храмы Замоскворечья*
> 
> *Храм Воскресения Христова в Кадашах, 1687г.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Церковь Священномученика Климента, Папы Римского (1769 г., арх. П.А. Трезини)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Храм во имя иконы Божией Матери «Всех скорбящих Радость» на Ордынке (1783-91 гг., арх., В.И. Баженов)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Храм великомученицы Екатерины на Всполье (1766-75 гг., арх. К. Бланк)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Храм святителя Николая Мирликийского в Пыжах (1670-72 гг.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Храм святителя Григория, епископа Неокесарийского в Дербицах (1667-68 гг.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Храм Николая Чудотворца в Толмачах (1697 г.)*


----------



## anm

pics by Izus67, part 3 of 7



Izus67 said:


> *Марфо-Мариинская обитель*


----------



## anm

pics by Izus67, part 4 of 7



Izus67 said:


>


----------



## anm

pics by Izus67, part 5 of 7



Izus67 said:


> *Улицы*


----------



## anm

pics by Izus67 part 6 of 7



Izus67 said:


>





Izus67 said:


> Штаб квартира "СУ-155"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Театр Луны
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Филиал Малого театра


----------



## anm

pics by Izus67 part 7 of 7



Izus67 said:


>





Izus67 said:


> По Замоскворечью у меня всё, спасибо за внимание.


----------



## Linguine

awesome....


----------



## christos-greece

Morning at Red Square by liseykina, on Flickr


Morning in Moscow by liseykina, on Flickr


Morning in Moscow by liseykina, on Flickr


Moscow State University at sunrise by liseykina, on Flickr


DSC06992_720 by Andrey Y. Rogozin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moskau / Moscow / Russland / Russia by jurip, on Flickr


Moskau / Moscow / Russland / Russia by jurip, on Flickr


Moscow River by johnfitzsr, on Flickr


View of the Moscow Kremlin in morning by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Kremlin wall and Moskva river in early morning by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Spassky tower and St. Basil's Cathedral in Red Square by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

pics by me


----------



## Izus67

Fla$h


----------



## Izus67

Photo by sergej-mishkin2


----------



## Izus67

Photo by sergej-mishkin2


----------



## Izus67

*Pokrovsky Cathedral* (also known as Saint Basil's Cathedral) 1555–61, interior:









































































Photo by sergej-mishkin2


----------



## Izus67

Photo by sergej-mishkin2


----------



## Izus67

*Gorky Park*









































































Photo by Ilya Varlamov


----------



## Izus67

*Gorky Park* - part 2























































Photo by N.Burmistrova


----------



## Izus67

Олег









lelik868









lelik868









Силин Михаил


----------



## nipz

Izus67 said:


> lelik868


great shot!


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3231 by Albert Yi-Jian Tsai, on Flickr


IMG_9806 by Albert Yi-Jian Tsai, on Flickr


IMG_9846 by Albert Yi-Jian Tsai, on Flickr


IMG_3294 by Albert Yi-Jian Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza Roja, Moscú | Rusia by Pola Damonte, on Flickr


Estación de Metro en Moscú | Rusia by Pola Damonte, on Flickr


Peter the Great by Tjaša Geršak, on Flickr


Cathedral of Christ the Savior by Tjaša Geršak, on Flickr


Catedral de Cristo Salvador, Moscú | Rusia by Pola Damonte, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

Summer in Moscow






























































































































































































www.mos.ru


----------



## Izus67

Autumn in Moscow










































































































































































































































































































www.mos.ru


----------



## Izus67

Moscow theaters






















































































































www.mos.ru


----------



## Izus67

Spring in Moscow



































































































































































www.mos.ru


----------



## Izus67

*Izmailovo park*









awze









awze









awze









Svetlena_Solo









Svetlena_Solo









Svetlena_Solo









Mixas









Mixas









Mixas









Mixas









pia43









Dark Alamez









Иван Кудряшов









wohma-spb









Макс Кирсанов









ira-flora2011









ira-flora2011









ira-flora2011









ira-flora2011









Mixas









Mixas









Mixas









Mixas









Mixas









Mixas


----------



## christos-greece

Windows by Julia Avorus, on Flickr


Radisson's «Ukraina» Hotel by Alexey Pwnder, on Flickr


The Giants by Alexey Pwnder, on Flickr


Kutuzovskiu avenue by Alexey Pwnder, on Flickr


P7176127 by eswai_zed, on Flickr


Moscow Sunrise by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

*Moscow night*






















































































































Photo by zhigul3


----------



## Izus67

II




































































































Photo by zhigul3


----------



## Izus67

III























































Photo by zhigul3


----------



## Izus67

IV









































































Photo by zhigul3


----------



## Izus67

V


















































































Photo by zhigul3


----------



## Izus67

VI









































































Photo by Sorvanetc


----------



## Izus67

VII









































































Photo by Sorvanetc


----------



## Izus67

VIII
































































Photo by timka733


----------



## Izus67

IX


















































































Photo by timka733


----------



## Izus67

X














































Photo by timka733


----------



## Izus67

XI





































Photo by vanh1to92


----------



## Пятница

Moscow never sleeps (c)


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Fantastic. Moscow at night is something special. I love the way that the new arbat street is lit up at night, it looks so much better than during the day. The skyline in the last pic is great, too.


----------



## christos-greece

Radisson's «Ukraina» Hotel by Alexey Pwnder, on Flickr


moscow city by Ekaterina Gunina, on Flickr


Rainy night by D.N.T., on Flickr


moscow by nikitaorlov.com, on Flickr


moscow by nikitaorlov.com, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

Photo by zoomxxxl


----------



## Izus67

Photo by pwndplace


----------



## christos-greece

Old and new architecture of Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Cold spring in Moscow by ChaoticMind75, on Flickr


The Cathedral of Christ the Saviour in Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


moscow by nikitaorlov.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Sisters by Alexey Pwnder, on Flickr


Kutuzovskiu avenue by Alexey Pwnder, on Flickr


moscow by nikitaorlov.com, on Flickr


moscow by nikitaorlov.com, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

Photo by pwndplace


----------



## Donkie

beautiful city indeed. thanks for sharing them !


----------



## Izus67

*Church of Holy Virgin of Sign at Dubrovitsy (1690-1703)*








Gordienko Anatoly


----------



## christos-greece

Bolshoi Moscow by Andi Joo, on Flickr


Moscow 14 by JonathanWolfson, on Flickr


Moscow 06 by JonathanWolfson, on Flickr


Moscow 15 by JonathanWolfson, on Flickr


Panorama by Ilya Khuroshvili, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos

*Слава ВДВ! *


----------



## TheFuturistic

this is a brilliant hd video of moscow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEWYtiX5ssc

could you guys please remind me what's the building next to GUM department store. opposite Saint Basil. thanks


----------



## TheFuturistic

^^ amazing lightshow at MGU


----------



## Wait4me

http://fyodor-photo.livejournal.com/7530.html


----------



## Canzone

TheFuturistic said:


> could you guys please remind me what's the building next to GUM department store. opposite Saint Basil. thanks


State Historical Museum http://www.shm.ru/en/index2.html


----------



## TheFuturistic

Canzone said:


> State Historical Museum http://www.shm.ru/en/index2.html


thanks Canzone sorry I did unclear wording :nuts: so you misunderstood me 

I mean the building thats next to GUM (it looks similiar to GUM) and also next to Saint Basil. I know Historical Museum (red color) which is on the other side of the square


----------



## Canzone

^^ok. Middle Trading Rows, built in 1889—1893 - R. Klein architect. 29 June 2012 during the meeting with the director of Moscow Kremlin Museum Elena Gagarina the president of Russia Vladimir Putin suggested to transfer Average malls (Middle Trading Rows) to the museum of the Kremlin for increasing a display area.








http://www.mintorgmuseum.ru/


----------



## christos-greece

AG1Q0974 by hsueh888tw, on Flickr


AG1Q0885 by hsueh888tw, on Flickr


AG1Q0822 by hsueh888tw, on Flickr


AG1Q0927 by hsueh888tw, on Flickr


Postcrossing Postcard: BY-549385 [Belarus] by Shook Photos, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos

http://e-x-i-l-e.livejournal.com/69880.html#cutid1


----------



## AlMos




----------



## christos-greece

Lomonosov Moscow State University by loscuadernosdejulia, on Flickr


IMGP7602 by r-sv, on Flickr


Federation Tower by Jan Spanelsky, on Flickr


Moscow Kremlin (Explored 17.08.2012, page 40) by Tales-of-the-Big-City, on Flickr


SNC07853 by Jan Spanelsky, on Flickr


SNC07863 by Jan Spanelsky, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## christos-greece

Triumph Palace by Alexey Pwnder, on Flickr


Tverskaya Street at Night by Lee Jongwon, on Flickr


Moscow Night by Lee Jongwon, on Flickr


Night Flames of the City by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Glowing Bridge by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


_DSC3845 by RedpaX, on Flickr


----------



## 970467

Moscow have a "Moscow Eye"? Never saw it.


----------



## croomm

Yes, and Moscow Big Ben too. =)


by the way, last pics are amazing. Go Moscow, go Russia)


----------



## Kristian_KG

Moscow has a plan for the 210-meter high panoramic wheel.


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## christos-greece

would you like to rent or buy a "cheap" apartment? by werner boehm *, on Flickr


L1000185.jpg by McF_photo, on Flickr


L1000172.jpg by McF_photo, on Flickr


_DSF0492.jpg by McF_photo, on Flickr


_DSF0800.jpg by McF_photo, on Flickr


Cleaning up by McF_photo, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

vanh1to92


----------



## Purple Dreams

Breathtaking


----------



## Igor L.

ProdayuSlona said:


> А как насчет, например, Екатеринбурга? Да и Новосибирск, по моему,выглидит вполне нормально........





Beomnaegol said:


> Не могу с вами не согласиться. Реально - Москва просто неадекватно смотрится на фоне убитых российских городов. Все потуги хоть как-то привести в порядок даже самые значимые города - успехом не венчаются. И если издалека и с высоты некоторые наши города ещё можно как-то показать (например - Владивосток, благодаря живописному ландшафту и наличию моря), что на такие города, как Новосибирск, Красноярск и прочие - вообще без слёз сочувствия и сожаления не взглянешь...Зато Москва - вылизанная.


:bash: :bash: :bash:

English is the only language we are using in the international forums.


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline by Andi Joo, on Flickr


SNC07859 by Jan Spanelsky, on Flickr


SNC07836 by Jan Spanelsky, on Flickr


Kotelnicheskaya quay by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Moscow River And The Central House of Artists (New building of Tretyakov's Arts Gallery) by Tales-of-the-Big-City, on Flickr


Fountains Along The Offlet of Moscow River by ArtLook, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

nostalgy said:


> Аcademician Sakharov avenue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://zyalt.livejournal.com/460973.html





nostalgy said:


> Prechistenskaya embankment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Red Square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fratria.ru/ontour/russia/moscow/


!!!!!


----------



## Izus67

Fireworks in the City Day














































by Artem Kotov photo


----------



## domtoren

*Hello! Some questions:*

1. Is it easy to get access to high buildings in Russia? Or do you have forumers engaged in the roof / building maintenance trade?
Here in Holland until 15 years ago it was easy as most buildings were open and nobody asked questions but now we are suffering here from an insane security obsession, most residential buildings are closed and accessible only for residents and in public buildings you must always beware of security people who seem to be selected on their aversion to cameras, in Dutch law photographing cityscapes is NOT a crime but these people don't care a **** about the law, they seem to react their frustrations off on peaceful photographers instead of apprehending thieves. 
How is the situation in Russia, I imagined that the country is very repressive but is that only the case for political expression and not for practical things like urban photography? 
2. I see many advertisements written in English / Latin alphabet and not in Cyrillic, do all Russians read the Latin alphabet?


----------



## human187

domtoren said:


> 1. Is it easy to get access to high buildings in Russia? Or do you have forumers engaged in the roof / building maintenance trade?
> Here in Holland until 15 years ago it was easy as most buildings were open and nobody asked questions but now we are suffering here from an insane security obsession, most residential buildings are closed and accessible only for residents and in public buildings you must always beware of security people who seem to be selected on their aversion to cameras, in Dutch law photographing cityscapes is NOT a crime but these people don't care a **** about the law, they seem to react their frustrations off on peaceful photographers instead of apprehending thieves.
> How is the situation in Russia, I imagined that the country is very repressive but is that only the case for political expression and not for practical things like urban photography?
> 2. I see many advertisements written in English / Latin alphabet and not in Cyrillic, do all Russians read the Latin alphabet?


1. I have no practical experience in roof photografing, but a lot of people do it nowadays. It is not illegal, and, practically, there is no single chance someone will get into jail for that. But, if there is some security service in the building (residential, office, government - almost no difference) - they will try to prevent you from climbing to the roof. Anyway, most of the time they are too lazy to recognize such situation. Though, roof photo is not that simple, anyway.

Please, dont listen to political news - Russia is not that repressive at all, even for political cases.
2. When one see so many latin-alphabet words - its hard to not understand them : ) The world is americanizing, you know. But not so many russians can speak and even understand english.


----------



## christos-greece

Angle View of Triumphal Arch under Warm Spot Lights by ArtLook, on Flickr


The Red Square, Moscow by e_chaya, on Flickr


Lenin's Tomb, The Red Square, Moscow by e_chaya, on Flickr


Ministry Of Foreign Affairs And New Business City (under construction) by Tales-of-the-Big-City, on Flickr


Streetlights by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

_(1920×1200)_

by dimasharonov


----------



## Kvin

Moscow in steet


----------



## Purple Dreams

I love pic 3173!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Golden bridge by Aelitha, on Flickr


Night in Moscow by RUIvan, on Flickr


In The Glory of Lights by ArtLook, on Flickr


City lights by swante, on Flickr


Night Moscow by Smorodinka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Railway Terminals. Aerial view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape. Bird's eye view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Aerial view of Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow city pattern. Aerial view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow skyline. Aerial view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## ProdayuSlona

http://vimeo.com/38487438


----------



## christos-greece

All-Russia Exhibition Centre (VVC) in Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow suburbs. Aerial view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Fisheye aerial view on Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow residential districts in sunset light by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow skyline at sunset by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape at sunset by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Spectacular aerial view of Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## 970467

Source: NASA 
Date: Unknown


----------



## nostalgy

http://picrussia.com/ru/rassvet-s-kryshi-kompleksa-gorod-stolic


----------



## nostalgy

http://picrussia.com/ru/dominanta


----------



## OmI92

Nice pics...

Whats that tall tower in the first pic of this page ?


----------



## AlekseyVT

OmI92 said:


> Nice pics...
> 
> Whats that tall tower in the first pic of this page ?


Ostankino Tower is a television and radio tower in Moscow, Russia. Standing 540.1 metres (1772 ft) tall, Ostankino was designed by Nikolay Nikitin. It is a member of the World Federation of Great Towers, currently the tallest in Europe and fourth tallest in the world. The tower was the first free-standing structure to exceed 500 m (1600 ft) in height.

Construction began in 1963 and was completed in 1967. Extensive use of prestressed concrete resulted in a simple and sturdy structure. It surpassed the Empire State Building to become the tallest free-standing structure in the world. It held this record for nine years until the CN Tower was completed in Toronto, Canada in 1976, which surpassed its height by 13 metres (43 ft). The Ostankino Tower remained the second-tallest structure in the world for another 31 years until the Burj Khalifa in Dubai surpassed both it and the CN Tower in height in 2007. The height of the tower has been exceeded by Canton Tower in Guangzhou, Tokyo Skytree in Tokyo, and Abraj Al Bait Towers in Mecca. It is expected to be surpassed by One World Trade Center in New York City, Shanghai Tower in Shanghai & India Tower in Mumbai (all under construction).

The Ostankino Tower remains the tallest structure in Europe for 45 years.

*Diagram of the tallest TV-Towers in the world:*









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ostankino_Tower


----------



## Kristian_KG

Ostankino - GIANT!

p.s. Aleksey, that wasn't real comparation. Ostankino on this view look like an cable-antena.
This is real comparation with other world famous free-standing tv/observation towers!
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=56253517
p.p.s. Sorry for bad english.


----------



## Izus67

by vanh1to92


----------



## OmI92

Really impressed with the architecture. gr8 pics.. !


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Railway Terminals. Bird's eye view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Centre of Moscow. Aerial view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Radisson Royal Hotel (Former Hotel Ukraine), Moscow by e_chaya, on Flickr


Skyline by Andi Joo, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape. Aerial view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## Wait4me

http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/176793.html


----------



## christos-greece

Business City of Moscow city by Tales-of-the-Big-City, on Flickr


Moscow State University, Universitetskaya pl 1 by e_chaya, on Flickr


Ministry Of Foreign Affairs And New Business City (under construction) by Tales-of-the-Big-City, on Flickr


Fountains Along The Offlet of Moscow River by ArtLook, on Flickr


The Far Side Of The World by Tales-of-the-Big-City, on Flickr


IMG_1397 by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_2292_051808_165734 by GoVlad, on Flickr


DSC_2213_051808_161220 by GoVlad, on Flickr


DSC_2320_051808_171157 by GoVlad, on Flickr


DSC_1932_051108_153353 by GoVlad, on Flickr


DSC_1936_051108_153618 by GoVlad, on Flickr


DSC_1957_051108_154710_3 by GoVlad, on Flickr


----------



## nipz

my photos. a little bit conceptual

















































​


----------



## nostalgy

http://mosday.ru/photos/?70_610


----------



## christos-greece

view on Moscow by Voennyy, on Flickr


view of new Moscow City by Voennyy, on Flickr


fog at autumn city sunrise by Voennyy, on Flickr


panorama of new Moscow City by Voennyy, on Flickr


blue autumn sky with clouds under Moscow by Voennyy, on Flickr


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Excellent photos @Nipz, I like your style a lot!


----------



## nostalgy

http://countrymoscow.ru/stati-iz-jizni-moskvi/sem-stalinskix-visotok-v-moskve.html


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## nostalgy

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/74923.html


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## 970467

nostalgy said:


> http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/74923.html



Awesome shot.

Does anybody know what they plan to build on Hotel Russia's place, here on the right side?


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow State University by july_zh, on Flickr


view on Moscow by Voennyy, on Flickr


full moon under city by Voennyy, on Flickr


urban panorama with tower in autumn by Voennyy, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos

http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/65611.html#cutid1


----------



## Canzone

Donodöner said:


> Awesome shot.
> 
> Does anybody know what they plan to build on Hotel Russia's place, here on the right side?



They plan to create there a park. Here are the projects: http://www.mka.mos.ru/mka/mka.nsf/va_WebPages/2012020101-galleryRus  The final project hasn't been chosen yet.


----------



## christos-greece

La noche by Jesus_l, on Flickr


moscow by katya.smolina, on Flickr


moscow by katya.smolina, on Flickr


fire_poi_090 by GoVlad, on Flickr


Moscow. The Stalinist skyscraper at Kotelnicheskaya embankment. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


#night #light #lights #moscow #russia #taganka #walk #sky #skyscraper #road by QadRaT, on Flickr


----------



## nipz

​


----------



## Izus67

by Dmitry Mordolff


----------



## Purple Dreams

so beautiful


----------



## AntonBeck

Wow:banana:


christos-greece said:


> SNC07859 by Jan Spanelsky, on Flickr
> 
> The Red Square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fratria.ru/ontour/russia/moscow/


Moscow old and new very nice.:banana:


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by jimmyweee, on Flickr


Moscow by jimmyweee, on Flickr


20120901_Spasskaya Bashnya_0341 by -Han1, on Flickr


20120901_Spasskaya Bashnya_0348 by -Han1, on Flickr


Beautiful Moscow, Russia by GalRoot, on Flickr


#moscow #russia #straße #leningradsky #road #car #perspective #sky #sunny by hiuiu, on Flickr


гум by huub zeeman, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos




----------



## Izus67

*Lost highway*









by Redcap


----------



## AlMos

*Бизнес-центр "Skylight": репортаж с высоты 108 метров*
















































http://student-geolog.livejournal.com/78215.html


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City Night by Sergio Tyurin, on Flickr


Big city lights... by Mr_Lucky_Man, on Flickr


Night by Amarok1977, on Flickr


Cathédrale du Christ Sauveur vue depuis le Patriarshy Bridge by Πichael C., on Flickr


----------



## 970467

Is that a Synagogue? See it the first time.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Donodöner said:


> Is that a Synagogue? See it the first time.


*Petrovsky Putevoy Palace* or Castle ("St. Peter's Arrival Palace") was begun in 1776 and officially completed November 3, 1780 (though it is likely that construction continued for a few years afterwards). This palace was intended to be the last overnight station of royal journeys from St. Petersburg to Moscow. Catherine visited once, in 1785; Paul I abandoned it; Napoleon burned it down. The palace was restored in the 1830s and again in 1874 with minor alterations.

The red-brick castle with white detail originally had two royal apartments on the first floor and plenty of service space on the ground floor. They all converge on a central rotunda hall. The descriptor of "Gothic" is not exactly appropriate here, since architect Matvey Kazakov borrows heavily from Naryshkin Baroque and earlier Russian themes like the oversized bottle-shaped pillars by the main entrance.

The building remained a royal hotel until 1918, but also housed a variety of non-royal residents; Lermontov used to stay in the castle at his friends' apartment. Starting in 1920, the palace housed Zhukovsky Air Force Academy, which vacated the site in the 1990s. As of today, the palace is closed, expecting a massive reconstruction or restoration. City Hall plans to convert it either to a unique luxury hotel or another President's lodge, which may destroy whatever is left by the military. These plans are not yet authorized.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Петровский_дворец
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matvey_Kazakov


----------



## 970467

I guessed it because I see 2 David stars on the right side , on the entrance gate mini towers or somewhat.


----------



## Canzone

Donodöner said:


> I guessed it because I see 2 David stars on the right side , on the entrance gate mini towers or somewhat.


They are not David stars. Nearer...








The Palace

The Palace itself with the flag of the city of Moscow









The Palace









The Palace


----------



## 970467

Ok thanks. 

A very strage style of architecture.


----------



## Canzone

The Palace opening after 11-year reconstruction took place on March 5, 2009. Now there are The House of receptions of the government of Moscow.


----------



## anm

Donodöner said:


> Is that a Synagogue? See it the first time.


It is Czar's piss stop on the Moscow - St Petersburg highway.


----------



## No1

I hope this is not posted until now.










http://docent.msk.ru/lj/mirax-plaza/09mirax-plasa.jpg










http://docent.msk.ru/lj/mirax-plaza/05mirax-plasa.jpg










http://docent.msk.ru/lj/mirax-plaza/02mirax-plasa.jpg










http://docent.msk.ru/lj/mirax-plaza/10mirax-plasa.jpg










http://docent.msk.ru/lj/mirax-plaza/18mirax-plasa.jpg










http://docent.msk.ru/lj/mirax-plaza/23mirax-plasa.jpg










http://docent.msk.ru/lj/mirax-plaza/24mirax-plasa.jpg










http://docent.msk.ru/lj/mirax-plaza/37mirax-plasa.jpg










http://docent.msk.ru/lj/mirax-plaza/46mirax-plasa.jpg


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## christos-greece

Moscow River by barsen, on Flickr


Moscow river by victor.kostin, on Flickr


Cathedral of Christ the Saviour in Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Cathedral cupolas and bell clapper by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


urban panorama with tower in autumn by Voennyy, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Moskou by Martha de Jong-Lantink, terug van weggeweest ....!, on Flickr


Moskou - Kremlin by Martha de Jong-Lantink, terug van weggeweest ....!, on Flickr


Moskou - Het Rode Plein - Basiliuskathedraal by Martha de Jong-Lantink, terug van weggeweest ....!, on Flickr


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Dynamic lighting at New Arbat street:


----------



## carloso78

AlekseyVT said:


> I'm think it's better to discuss it here:
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g298484-i718-Moscow_Central_Russia.html


Well....Tripadvisor it's not what I´m looking for. Im trying to run away from the conventional trip. I understand this might not be the place for questions, but if somebody could referme via PM, for instance, to a place in Moscow where I can find REAL local food, I would really appreciate it! (Please, nothing to impress tourist, or very "western" type places) Thanks.


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Basil's Cathedral by erik.drost, on Flickr


Outside Gorky Park Moscow by S_OakeS, on Flickr


Gorky Park Moscow by S_OakeS, on Flickr


1_DSC8597 by el_lisabeth, on Flickr


Vue sur le Kremlin depuis le Patriarshy Bridge by Πichael C., on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

*Festival Spasskaya Tower 2012*


































































































































































































































Pics by petrushanov


----------



## Iggis

*Moscow autumn skyline*









http://msk-foto.livejournal.com/1531051.html


----------



## christos-greece

Worker and Kolkhoz Woman by digibron, on Flickr


Lenin's Mausoleum by digibron, on Flickr


Pavilion of Zoloto by digibron, on Flickr


The Kremlin by digibron, on Flickr


Stalin skyscraper by digibron, on Flickr


Pavilion of Ukraine by digibron, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zzzneo/album/135082/


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zzzneo/album/135082/


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zzzneo/album/135082/


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zzzneo/album/135082/


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zzzneo/album/135082/


----------



## AlMos

http://vanh1to.livejournal.com/


----------



## AlMos

http://vanh1to.livejournal.com/


----------



## christos-greece

Scan-121017-0011 by *GR*, on Flickr


Moscow Kremlin by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


fog at autumn city sunrise by Voennyy, on Flickr


IMG_3590 by Anastasiya Moskovskaya, on Flickr


Night along the Moscow River by jlilly57, on Flickr


Moscow City Night by Sergio Tyurin, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## theAlone

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alone-projects/view/597978/


----------



## The seventh shape

Can anyone tell me, which is the most beautiful of the seven sisters? Moscow University?


----------



## ProdayuSlona

The seventh shape said:


> Can anyone tell me, which is the most beautiful of the seven sisters? Moscow University?


That, or the one at Kotelnicheskaya embankment, IMO.


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7678 by andreimarianmoscow, on Flickr


VDNKh by Olydoll, on Flickr


Night along the Moscow River by jlilly57, on Flickr


Illuminated Street Lamps on Manezhnaya Square by ArtLook, on Flickr


Cathédrale du Christ Sauveur by Πichael C., on Flickr


Cathédrale du Christ Sauveur et Patriarshy Bridge by Πichael C., on Flickr


----------



## little universe

AlMos said:


> [URL=http://www.radikal.ru]


Great shots! kay:




AlMos said:


>


^^

The Woolworth Building and the Manhattan Municipal Building in New York must be inspired by this Neo-classical one!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The second one its indeed great


----------



## The seventh shape

Hosted on flickr


----------



## konstruct

Why do Russian apartment buildings have such ugly portable airconditioning machines attached to them, even on new buildings!!! Is it because it's cheaper for the people or because it's cheaper for Russian construction companies to not install a centralized air conditioning system?? It really ruins the looks of new buildings!


----------



## konstruct

What is this palace called?


----------



## viesis

konstruct said:


> Why do Russian apartment buildings have such ugly portable airconditioning machines attached to them, even on new buildings!!! Is it because it's cheaper for the people or because it's cheaper for Russian construction companies to not install a centralized air conditioning system?? It really ruins the looks of new buildings!


You are right. Those air conditioners really look ugly. They are attached not only to new buildings, but sometimes to old ones, which is even worse. I guess that centralized air conditioning systems make construction too expensive. 
Although, what can be too expensive for Moscow? They could have established new building standards, at least in the capital.


----------



## AlekseyVT

konstruct said:


> Why do Russian apartment buildings have such ugly portable airconditioning machines attached to them, even on new buildings!!! Is it because it's cheaper for the people or because it's cheaper for Russian construction companies to not install a centralized air conditioning system?? It really ruins the looks of new buildings!


Because sometimes it's very hot in Moscow


----------



## ProdayuSlona

konstruct said:


> Why do Russian apartment buildings have such ugly portable air conditioning machines attached to them, even on new buildings!!! Is it because it's cheaper for the people or because it's cheaper for Russian construction companies to not install a centralized air conditioning system?? It really ruins the looks of new buildings!


On some of the older soviet apartment buildings, yeah, the conditioners can be quite ugly. On new buildings like the one you are referring to, I don't think they look that bad. Isn't it the same way in New York, for example?


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## konstruct

Nice Pictures!


----------



## christos-greece

Mosca, 2011 by Ge.Ce fotos, photography in rome, on Flickr


Mosca, 2011 by Ge.Ce fotos, photography in rome, on Flickr


Mosca, 2011 by Ge.Ce fotos, photography in rome, on Flickr


Moscow.All-Russian Exhibition Centre. Москва. ВДНХ. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr


Moscow by Alyosha Malinin, on Flickr


Moscow by Alyosha Malinin, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## christos-greece

Moscow, Russia by RodrigoSantini, on Flickr


Skyscraper. by Mr_Lucky_Man, on Flickr


Moscow Nights by Past Our Means, on Flickr


Mosca, 2011 by Ge.Ce fotos, photography in rome, on Flickr


Moscow, view from Victory Park IMG_2717 by ianw1951, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos




----------



## christos-greece

^^ We post in the same time; your photos, finds are great btw


----------



## AlMos

^^


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## christos-greece

255/365 by Inna Makeenko, on Flickr


Moscow, Russia by MarcelDuran, on Flickr


Red Square by MarcelDuran, on Flickr


Saint Basil's Cathedral by MarcelDuran, on Flickr


Red Square by MarcelDuran, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

http://russos.without.ru/img/mosti/megamost/megamost-152.jpg


----------



## ProdayuSlona

^^
That is amazing. :bow:


----------



## Spurdo

Moscow Lights by Zdrya, on Flickr'


Good Evening by Zdrya, on Flickr


Moscow by Zdrya, on Flickr


redsquare2 by Zdrya, on Flickr


Red Square by Zdrya, on Flickr


City by Zdrya, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

fabulous images from Moscow....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow-City by Speedin'Mo$cow, on Flickr


Red Square, Moscow by Ken Meegan, on Flickr


Scan-121018-0007 by *GR*, on Flickr


Scan-121018-0001 by *GR*, on Flickr


Big city lights... by Mr_Lucky_Man, on Flickr


Moscow Nights by Past Our Means, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

pics by Соболев Игорь


----------



## Izus67

pics by Соболев Игорь


----------



## Turgutt

Amazing!!! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow cityscape with gold cupolas by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


urban panorama with tower in afternoon by Voennyy, on Flickr


Moscow.All-Russian Exhibition Centre. Москва. ВДНХ. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr


Moscow skyline by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Stalin skyscraper by digibron, on Flickr


----------



## viesis

Striking photos of Moscow, especially the panoramic one.


----------



## ProdayuSlona




----------



## christos-greece

Moscow cityscape by eduard-kraft, on Flickr


St. Nicholas church in Klenniky by ArtLook, on Flickr


DSCF0596 moscow by night by lele.meles.t21, on Flickr


moscow skyline by citygeek, on Flickr


Moscow, modern skyline IMG_0423 by ianw1951, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

georgesultanov


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow cityscape by eduard-kraft, on Flickr


Modern castle by ChaoticMind75, on Flickr


Novospassky monastery, bell tower by ChaoticMind75, on Flickr


Moscow skyline by KJ284, on Flickr


moscow skyline by KJ284, on Flickr


Moscow, Russia by varlamov, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

artem-lahtionov


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Skyscrapers are Growing by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Mercury City Tower by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Russian police on red square by KJ284, on Flickr


Modern castle by ChaoticMind75, on Flickr


Moscow by WayneStark, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## christos-greece

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour (2) by Arina Fabrikantova, on Flickr


Leningradsky prospekt, 24 by Zhosh, on Flickr


20120903_Spasskaya Bashnya_0257 by -Han1, on Flickr


20120901_Spasskaya Bashnya_0348 by -Han1, on Flickr


20120906_Spasskaya Bashnya_0120 by -Han1, on Flickr


20120901_Spasskaya Bashnya_0343 by -Han1, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## christos-greece

Radisson Royal Moscow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Federation Tower, Moscow by Miradortigre, on Flickr


Russian Government Skyscrapers by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Moscow. The Stalinist skyscraper at Kudrinskaya area. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


Golden Autumn by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


_JAN4945 by Forest Invader, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## Сталин

Nice images!


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by SelenaAdorian, on Flickr


Moscow Nights by crylov, on Flickr


Ночная Москва by Makser, on Flickr


Ночная Москва by Makser, on Flickr


From University to Offices by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Radisson Royal Moscow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


----------



## No1

Third Rome returns to its glory.
Did you know that Moscow is from XV century proclaimed as a successor of Roman Empire and East Roman Empire(Byzantine) by blood line of Tsars?



> Within decades after the capture of Constantinople by Mehmed II of the Ottoman Empire on 29 May 1453, some were nominating Moscow as the "Third Rome", or the "New Rome". Stirrings of this sentiment began during the reign of Ivan III of Russia who had married Sophia Paleologue. Sophia was a niece of Constantine XI, the last Byzantine(East Roman) emperor. By rules laws of inheritance followed by most European monarchies of the time Ivan could claim that he and his offspring were heirs of the fallen Empire, but the Roman traditions of the empire had never recognized automatic inheritance of the Imperial office. A stronger claim was based on religion. The Orthodox faith was central to Byzantine notions of their identity and what distinguished them from 'barbarians." Vladimir the Great had converted Kievan Rus' to Orthodoxy in 988, in return for which he became the first barbarian to ever get an Imperial princess as a wife.


The title Tsar is derived from the Latin title for the Roman emperors, Caesar.











http://letstravel.com.ua/design/uploads/2012/02/Nochnaja_Moskva.jpg


----------



## Bhound

*Beautiful Moscow*

Such an amazing City Moscow. Hats off to this wonderful city.:cheers:


----------



## Mannesmann

Interesting combination between communist architecture and modern capitalist skyscrapers, Moscow is the city of future not only for Russia, but for the entire (at least) Eastern Europe, too bad the weather is not so fine, but in rest it has all !


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## human187

Первые две просто шикарны. Спасибо, пойду листать журнал автора )


----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## AlMos




----------



## Izus67

artem-lahtionov


----------



## AlMos

^^^^^^
Извините, а это не Ваши фотографии ?


----------



## Izus67

AlMos said:


> ^^^^^^
> Извините, а это не Ваши фотографии ?


Yes

в смысле, да, это мои фотографии.


----------



## AlMos

^^

У Вас получаются замечательные фотографии, с хорошими ракурсами.
Не таите свой талант, несите в массы.
Спасибо за фото.:cheers:


----------



## Izus67

^^ Спасибо!
Планирую выкладывать в архитектуре, всё никак руки не дойдут...
В этой теме боюсь не оценят. Здесь виды сверху, небоскрёбы, скайлайны народу подавай)

P.S. Вернёмся к теме, а то сейчас набегут местные модераторы, начнут банить за кирилицу :lol:




























georgesultanov


----------



## christos-greece

Bolshoy Moskvoretsky Bridge by Person Behind the Scenes, on Flickr


Untitled by Zdrya, on Flickr


П A T E Г I A by mimmopellicola, on Flickr


П A T E Г I A by mimmopellicola, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

Алексей Леонадзе


----------



## Toto Boerham

kay:

Great Moscow....Wonderfull


----------



## Izus67

^^ Thanks)









by Roula


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow 2012-122 by adambowie, on Flickr


Moscow 2012-120 by adambowie, on Flickr


Moscow 2012-125 by adambowie, on Flickr


Moscow 2012-126 by adambowie, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

by Rockster


----------



## christos-greece

Москва-Сити (B&W) by Serge 585, on Flickr


Shiroka Reka by Zdrya, on Flickr


Untitled by Zdrya, on Flickr


П A T E Г I A by mimmopellicola, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

Pics by Сергей Мерзляков


----------



## christos-greece

Seasons greetings from Moscow by Rich pick, on Flickr


20121118-RVG_2487 by Man_Goose, on Flickr


Winter Moscow cityscape Red square by Valerii9116, on Flickr


The Moscow Skyscrapers by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Frosty Sunrise over Patriarchy Bridge by ArtLook, on Flickr


Moscow, Russia by varlamov, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

tim-post.net









tim-post.net









tim-post.net









mr-den-sor


----------



## No1

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/zhmost2/zhivmost001-5.jpg










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/zhmost2/zhivmost001-9.jpg










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/zhmost2/zhivmost001-46.jpg










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/zhmost2/zhivmost001-52.jpg​


----------



## Izus67

by artem-lahtionov


----------



## Turgutt

Great...


----------



## neromancer




----------



## neromancer




----------



## christos-greece

100_4897 by zeesenboot, on Flickr


100_4913 by zeesenboot, on Flickr


100_4914 by zeesenboot, on Flickr


100_4912 by zeesenboot, on Flickr


100_4883 by zeesenboot, on Flickr


100_4891 by zeesenboot, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

*Cathedral of the Immaculate Conception of the Holy Virgin Mary* (1901-11, by architect - Tomasz Bohdanowicz-Dworzecki)




























Pics by Алексей


----------



## Izus67

^^



























































































Pics by Sergius


----------



## 970467

Assassin's Creed?


----------



## Izus67

by madam.kalach36


----------



## christos-greece

The park by Magnarus, on Flickr


Речной by mvstang, on Flickr


Moscow. Gospitalniy (Hospital) Bridge. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


Untitled by miru mir, on Flickr


Luzhniki Olympic Complex. Grand Sports Arena. by koraxdc, on Flickr


Moscow-city by koraxdc, on Flickr


----------



## No1

http://englishrussia.com/images/112012/aroundmscbyheli/aroundmsc004-5.jpg










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/aroundmscbyheli/aroundmsc004-13.jpg










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/aroundmscbyheli/aroundmsc004-38.jpg

​


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Russia 30_3668005752_l by DutchCamera, on Flickr


Moscow Russia 21_3668001214_l by DutchCamera, on Flickr


Moscow Russia 11_3668033726_l by DutchCamera, on Flickr


Moscow Russia 22_3667196459_l by DutchCamera, on Flickr


Moscow Russia 26_3668003854_l by DutchCamera, on Flickr


Moscow Russia 29_3667199871_l by DutchCamera, on Flickr


----------



## clarkjen

Many times I was in Moscow. I love quiet areas


----------



## ww_lodz

No1 said:


> http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/aroundmscbyheli/aroundmsc004-38.jpg


Good luck!


----------



## christos-greece

Kievsky Bridge by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Moscow snowy night by Sasha Strakh (Uzhas), on Flickr


Untitled by miru mir, on Flickr


Moscow Nights by crylov, on Flickr


Red Square at night by Kevin Donegan, on Flickr


Moscow (December 2012) by OzMark17, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Highest Buildings of Russia by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Evening City Flames by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


The Moscow Skyscrapers by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Moscow-city skycrapers business area at russian Moscow by Maxim Tupikov, on Flickr


Red square Moscow cityscape by Valerii9116, on Flickr


Untitled by Zdrya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hotel National, a Luxury Collection Hotel—National Night by Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Luzhniki Olympic Complex. Grand Sports Arena. by koraxdc, on Flickr


Восход | Sunrise by Denis Romanov, on Flickr


Seventh Sister by liamroberts7, on Flickr


Russian Government Skyscrapers by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


----------



## No1

http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/aroundmscbyheli/aroundmsc004-10.jpg










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/aroundmscbyheli/aroundmsc004-12.jpg










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/aroundmscbyheli/aroundmsc004-15.jpg










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/aroundmscbyheli/aroundmsc004-16.jpg










http://media.englishrussia.com/112012/aroundmscbyheli/aroundmsc004-18.jpg​


----------



## alexandr22rus

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/olgazinovskaya/view/537003/


----------



## alexandr22rus

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/olgazinovskaya/view/537004/ 


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/olgazinovskaya/view/537005/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/olgazinovskaya/view/537005/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/olgazinovskaya/view/537007/


----------



## alexandr22rus

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/olgazinovskaya/view/537008/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/olgazinovskaya/view/537009/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/olgazinovskaya/view/537010/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/olgazinovskaya/view/537011/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/olgazinovskaya/view/537012/


----------



## Linguine

great pics...:cheers:


----------



## nostalgy

A very green city ^^:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

nice pics


----------



## Turgutt

nostalgy said:


> A very green city ^^:cheers:


:yes:kay:


----------



## christos-greece

New Year 2013 on Red Square and the main streets of Moscow by ptitsin, on Flickr


New Year 2013 on Red Square and the main streets of Moscow by ptitsin, on Flickr


New Year 2013 on Red Square and the main streets of Moscow by ptitsin, on Flickr


New Year 2013 on Red Square and the main streets of Moscow by ptitsin, on Flickr


New Year 2013 on Red Square and the main streets of Moscow by ptitsin, on Flickr


New Year 2013 on Red Square and the main streets of Moscow by ptitsin, on Flickr


----------



## N.Thai Binh

Love Moscow !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [D1ego]

Welcome to 2013! 


«Москва» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Москва» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Basil's Cathedral by O1e9, on Flickr


Red square Moscow cityscape by Valerii9116, on Flickr


Soldiers on the march by svabodda, on Flickr


Yaroslavsky station by Miradortigre, on Flickr


To DUMA by svabodda, on Flickr


subway gate by svabodda, on Flickr


kremlin under construction by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

by psi-echo


----------



## Izus67

Автор: vkatmandu


----------



## Izus67

Автор: vivdev


----------



## Izus67

Фото: 27 декабря 2012
Автор: vkatmandu


----------



## Izus67

by psi-echo


----------



## Izus67

by psi-echo


----------



## Izus67

by aleksiiz


----------



## Izus67

by timka733


----------



## Izus67

by nefalexir


----------



## Izus67

by ☜Sergey☞


----------



## 970467

thank you


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow. Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


Moscow by jimmyweee, on Flickr


Moscow by jimmyweee, on Flickr


Moscow by jimmyweee, on Flickr


Moscow by jimmyweee, on Flickr


Moscow by jimmyweee, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

Pics by Vladimir Zimin


----------



## Izus67

by andreanto


----------



## advlive

So nice thanks


----------



## Izus67

Pics by yu-kinelev


----------



## Izus67

by yu-kinelev


----------



## Izus67

by NadeZdaLa


----------



## Izus67

by a-efreemov


----------



## christos-greece

Winter in Moscow. 2013. by RUIvan, on Flickr


Winter in Moscow. 2013. by RUIvan, on Flickr


Winter in Moscow. 2013. by RUIvan, on Flickr


Winter in Moscow. 2013. by RUIvan, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

by vanh1to92


----------



## christos-greece

View to Kremlin, Moscow by Kristjan Vaga, on Flickr


Red square Moscow cityscape by Valerii9116, on Flickr


Winter Moscow cityscape Red square by Valerii9116, on Flickr


Kremlin Palace reflection Moscow cityscape by Valerii9116, on Flickr


The Moscow Skyscrapers by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


----------



## Aglantzia

christos-greece said:


> what's with all the smoke or whatever it is coming out of the chimneys?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Aglantzia said:


> what's with all the smoke or whatever it is coming out of the chimneys?


I'm so tired of explaining this is the tenth time within one thread! icard:

This is thread about Moscow. Moscow is capital of Russia. Russia is famous with long and cold winter. Therefore, we need heat our houses. These thermal plants are need for heating.

Obviously, this shot was made in windy weather.


----------



## Nika007

Holy Trinity Church in Ostankino (built 1677-1692). Ostankino Place Estate in Moscow.


----------



## Nika007

what do you guys and gals think of this pics preview?


----------



## ArchiMos

Don´t like it, nither the photos


----------



## anm

^^if you can't say something nice, don't say nothing at all 

Nika, there is Moscow thread on Russian forum as well
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=940842&page=80


----------



## nostalgy

Arkona14 said:


> Очередная порция фоток от russos'a:
> 
> Вокруг МКАДа на вертолете R-44
> Продолжаю разгребать 2011 год. Этот полет состоялся осенью того года и как-то завалялся на винте. Смотрим на Москву и окрестности.
> 
> 
> 1. Маршрут начинается на вертодроме Волен (Аэросоюз). Полет состоялся 20 октября со снятыми дверцами. Сказать, что было холодно — ничего не сказать. Но фотоискусство требует жертв и правильной экипировки.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Витенево. Конкретно насчет этих участков непонятно, но там все побережье цветет незаконной застройкой.  На водный кодекс всем насрать.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Строящееся Военно-мемориальное кладбище.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Куча рынков и мегапалаток около Осташковской развязки.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Строящийся вьетнамский культурно-деловой центр с гостиницей «Ханой–Москва».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Бывший завод «Хромотрон». Когда-то делали кинескопы для телевизоров и других приборов. Теперь тут бизнес-центр.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. 16-й микрорайон им. Гагарина («Опытное поле»).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. ОАО «База МТС».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Вертодром «Новая» и Учебный центр ОДОН внутренних войск.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Какая-то стройка в Железнодорожном. Что это найти не удалось.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Первый квартал Люберецких Полей и Полигон твёрдых бытовых отходов «Некрасовка». Прекрасный вид из окна...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Торговый центр «Мега Белая Дача».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13. Московский НПЗ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14. Торгово-ярмарочный центр «Южные Ворота».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Заброшенная стройка. Даже викимапия не знает, что это такое. Говорит только, что была заброшена в конце 90-х годов.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16. Бывшая съемочная площадка фильма-катастрофы «Метро».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17. Остатки рынка «Эмерал».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18. Бирюлево-восточное. Привет кое-кому там
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19. Особо охраняемая природная территория «Ландшафтный заказник „Загорье”».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20. Варшавско-Симферопольская развязка МКАД и строительный рынок «Каширский двор-3».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21. Многофункциональный комплекс «Мореон», построенный на месте печально известного «Трансвааль-парка».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22. 18-й микрорайон Ясенево.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23. Автостоянка около «Мега Тёплый Стан».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24. Бизнес-парк «Румянцево».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25. ФГУП «ВНИИОФИ»!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26. Троекуровское кладбище.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27. Западный таможенный пост — станция «Кунцево-2».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28. Российский кардиологический научно-производственный комплекс Росмедтехнологий.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29. Институт кардиохирургии им. В. И. Бураковского научного центра сердечно-сосудистой хирургии им. А. Н. Бакулева РАН.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30. Кусочек промзоны № 64 «Строгино».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31. Коттеджный посёлок «Остров».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32. Строящийся жилой комплекс «Изумрудные холмы».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33. Что это?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 34. Павловская гимназия.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35. ЖК «Миллениум парк».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36. Торгово-развлекательный комплекс «Павлово Подворье».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37. 8-й и 8-й «А» микрорайоны Митино.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38.Северное Тушино и китайская стена.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39. Ленинградские мосты.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40. 19-й микрорайон Химки-Ховрино.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41. Градирни ТЭЦ-21.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42. ОАО «Лианозовский комбинат строительных материалов и конструкций».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 43. Автомобильный путепровод (Молоковский) на Лианозовское кладбище через МКАД.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44. Алтуфьево.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45. Ад — «Мытищинская ярмарка».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46. Какой-то остров.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47. Картодром «Маяк» и Шлюз №6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48. Полигон Audi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49. Площадка Аэросоюза.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50. Всем спасибо!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51. Напомню, что снималось все со снятыми дверьми. Ветер, холод, все дела. О том, чтобы поменять объектив, флешку и т.д., не могло быть и речи. Ну и главное — тепло одеться.
> 
> http://russos.livejournal.com/995994.html


...


----------



## Izus67

Nika007 said:


> what do you guys and gals think of this pics preview?


Good photos, but would be better 1024px on the wide side, without preview


----------



## viesis

Photos 40 and 46 are amazingly beautiful. Thanx for sharing. 
Ah! And number 39, of course, is my favourite.


----------



## Aglantzia

AlekseyVT said:


> I'm so tired of explaining this is the tenth time within one thread! icard:
> 
> This is thread about Moscow. Moscow is capital of Russia. Russia is famous with long and cold winter. Therefore, we need heat our houses. These thermal plants are need for heating.
> 
> Obviously, this shot was made in windy weather.


Dude relax  ... It was a simple question . I tried the web for info but i found nothing ..


----------



## Izus67

vanh1to92


----------



## Nika007

Alexander Gardens in Moscow: Nightingales are singing near the Eternal Flame at the Kremlin wall


----------



## Nika007

Prom night 2012. Alexander gardens, Red Square. View of the Basil's descent of the Red Square and Kremlin from Big Moskvoretsky bridge.


----------



## Nika007

The Moscow Monorail


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow at Night by Jeff Hester, on Flickr


Зимний вечер by Serge 585, on Flickr


Red Square at night by Jonathan Grant, on Flickr


Moscow Street at Night by Sasha Strakh (Uzhas), on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

Bolshoi Theatre, TsUM (Central Department Store)










View of the Moscow River from Berezhkovskaya waterfront


































all pics taken with my camera^__^


----------



## christos-greece

*** by totsamiykotoriy, on Flickr


*** by totsamiykotoriy, on Flickr


*** by totsamiykotoriy, on Flickr


365 ' day 11 / 23 january by buonarroto, on Flickr


Moscow architecture at night by Rezerford, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

great pics


----------



## Nika007

hi guys:hi: my pics of street in moscow after a heavy snowfall. hope you like it^__^
btw my next video will be about the house(middle) with the latest pic


----------



## Nika007

...does anyone knows about this house?


----------



## Nika007

huh. the lens of my current camera a lot worse than my previous with carl zeiss lens


----------



## Wait4me

http://petrushanov.livejournal.com/


















http://anton-blinov.livejournal.com/


----------



## 970467

Wait4me said:


> http://anton-blinov.livejournal.com/


Just imagine Russia tower about twice as tall as the Eurasia tower :hammer:


----------



## christos-greece

devlet işleri by svabodda, on Flickr


state in another state by svabodda, on Flickr


DSC00741 - Train station Moscow by tttfoto, on Flickr


kremlin under construction by svabodda, on Flickr


Yaroslavsky station by Miradortigre, on Flickr


To DUMA by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

*The Bolshoi *



















































*La Bayadère *

some of beautiful pics to the music of Ludwig Minkus






choreographer Marius Petipa
this is one of the most beautiful and charming ballet that i ever seen

all photos: http://imgur.com/a/OgVVD#0


----------



## anm

from Russian section



raisonnable said:


> Годные виды Москвы:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Тут ещё больше.


----------



## christos-greece

GUM by svabodda, on Flickr


soldiers by svabodda, on Flickr


golden by svabodda, on Flickr


church at red square by svabodda, on Flickr


marx watching bolshoy theatre by svabodda, on Flickr


stairs by svabodda, on Flickr


Komsomolskaya - Москва, Комсомольская площадь by Miradortigre, on Flickr


динамо - Dinamo by Miradortigre, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

anm said:


> from Russian section


^^ more





































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/georgesultanov/album/194032/


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Great Pics :cheers2:


----------



## anm

the whle set with 50 pics is here

Ostankino tower









pics taken from the Ostankino tower


----------



## christos-greece

arada bir yerde by svabodda, on Flickr


christ in good old kremlin by svabodda, on Flickr


devlet işleri by svabodda, on Flickr


saygı şart by svabodda, on Flickr


state in another state by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## viesis

anm said:


>


Winter pics of Moscow are simply fantastic. So surrealistic and cosmic!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The above photo its indeed great; well done, anm :cheers:


----------



## Nika007

hi guys :hi:
hope everything is ok in your world


































































































some photos of the Moscow Kremlin(2008) from my album http://imgur.com/a/K6MXD#0


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Great Pics :cheers2:


----------



## dj4life

Great thread and pictures! kay:
Here are some more:


Winter cityscape at sunset. Aerial view by zygotegos, on Flickr


Evening City Flames by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Krylatsky hills | Крылатские холмы by Bongiozzo, on Flickr


Moscow from Sparrow Hills 99230-2 by Al Greening, on Flickr


Skyline of Moscow by Andreas Joisten, on Flickr


Sunset at the Kremlin 2 by Andreas Joisten, on Flickr


Blue hour at the Kremlin by Andreas Joisten, on Flickr


Mercury City Tower by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Mercury City Tower by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Moscow-city skycrapers business area at russian Moscow by Maxim Tupikov, on Flickr


Sunset Behind the City by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Moscow-city by koraxdc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

State Historical Museum, Red Square, Moscow by blinken, on Flickr


State Historical Museum, Red Square, Moscow by blinken, on Flickr


2013-01-30_Russie-Moscou (128) by greg.road.trip, on Flickr


2013-01-30_Russie-Moscou (138) by greg.road.trip, on Flickr


2013-01-30_Russie-Moscou (139) by greg.road.trip, on Flickr


2013-01-30_Russie-Moscou (64) by greg.road.trip, on Flickr


----------



## anm

neromancer said:


>


 more here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=940842&page=80


----------



## christos-greece

moskova'nın boğazı by svabodda, on Flickr


another bell by svabodda, on Flickr


top tüfek by svabodda, on Flickr


altın kubbecikler by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

Автор - georgesultanov 









http://vk.com/gluhovden








http://vk.com/noise_bomb96








http://vk.com/albums-575399?z=photo-575399_298115497/photos-575399 


























http://vk.com/kuz20


----------



## 970467

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewgould/3644526156/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Nika007

:hi: guys! 
continuing with our theme of church architecture, here's another shots - two pearls forty times forty 7 years later






my good friend ask me how many churches in Moscow has. in the old time used to say cорок сороков/sorok sorokov - "forty times forty" which means countless. in fact, in 1917 there were "only" 441 parochial churches and slightly over 200 home churches in Moscow. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sorok

*Church of St. Nicholas on Bolvanovka
*
Built at the turn of the17th century by the famous Moscow architect Osip Startsev in an unusually conservative style for the traditions of the time, which is why the church is sometimes called "the last medieval structure in Moscow". In Soviet times the church was closed and several attempts were made to demolish it. It has since been returned to believers and functions as a religious institution.
old photo 









*Church of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin in Gonchary*

Built at the site of an ancient church in the middle of the 17th century in the Russian "uzoroche" style, although the belltower, appearing some centuries later, is in the baroque style which was common in its time. In Soviet times the church did not shut down, which is why its interiors, belltowers, and several shrines have been preserved, including the revered Icon of the Mother of God of the Three Hands (1716)
old photo: 









Praise the Name of the Lord performed by the choir of the Trinity Lavra of St. Sergius (Valaam chant) 

hope you like it
better pictures will come later


----------



## Linguine

Donodöner said:


> Digitaler Lumpensammler


spectacular. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

that is moscow by svabodda, on Flickr


those are the churches by svabodda, on Flickr


kemerli pencereler by svabodda, on Flickr


kubbeler by svabodda, on Flickr


toxicity of a city by svabodda, on Flickr


from kremlin by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

Sergey Korovkin


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/palshkov


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/yan_l


----------



## vinttt

http://regane.livejournal.com/


----------



## Izus67

Dmitry Mordolff


----------



## Mannesmann

amazing metropolis!


----------



## christos-greece

И душа замирала от такой красоты... by Zdravko Petrov, on Flickr


Госдума, отель "Москва", Кремль. by Zdravko Petrov, on Flickr


Кремль/Kremlin by Zdravko Petrov, on Flickr


Покровский собор by Zdravko Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

nebayron


----------



## Supernatural9

^^ Moscow State University has a very beautiful building, actually one of the most beautiful university building i have ever seen. I would really love to see some interior photos of it. :cheers:


----------



## 970467

^^Only a few views inside but better than nothing.










From: Alfabank.ru


----------



## Izus67

Supernatural9 said:


> I would really love to see some interior photos of it. :cheers:


Hard to find good pictures of interiors MSU, but if I see it, certainly will posted.









Sergey Barysheff


----------



## Supernatural9

Thanks, waiting for more. The interior of the university is also very beautiful. I will visit St Petersburg this summer during white nights but i will not be able to visit Moscow, because it's too far to visit from Petersburg and Russia is an enormous country.  Maybe next year. Btw it's great to see that Russia protects some CCCP era symbols unlike the other Eastern European and Baltic countries.


----------



## 970467

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8455/7914041446_0d9dc89c80_b.jpg


I really love these oriental/christian/russian elements


----------



## christos-greece

moscow shopping 2 by intercitylife, on Flickr


moscow kreml 24 by intercitylife, on Flickr


moscow kreml night 7 by intercitylife, on Flickr


intercitylife moscow moskau by intercitylife, on Flickr


moscow kreml night 8 by intercitylife, on Flickr


moscow kreml 23 by intercitylife, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

yury.inozemtsev


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/hellsing


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/id191277999


----------



## Leo Nic

:eek2:
Wow, by far the best pictures of Russia I have ever seen.
Great job posting them.


----------



## 970467

Dmitry Mordolff


----------



## Izus67

ottoVN


----------



## Izus67

h-viktor-s3


----------



## Kishjar




----------



## 970467

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaoticmind75/7181447618/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## 970467

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maiclo__1001/6143798780/


----------



## 970467

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8179/7914074232_0033b1d1ab_b.jpg

Isn't that Hotel Ukraina on the top, on the river?


----------



## 970467

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5281/5230832675_472d52e4f0_b.jpg


----------



## 970467

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5118/5834867627_71462d9edf_b.jpg


----------



## Nika007

hi guys:hi: new vid
* 
Prechistenka Street* is virtually an outdoors museum of classical mansions, most of which date from the empire-style reconstruction after the great fire of 1812. 
There are white stone chambers, noblemen's mansions, luxurious houses for rent, constructed with outstanding taste. 
here's history of street: http://imgur.com/a/7YFiZ#0
music by Guido Negraszus 






hope you like it


----------



## Los Earth

Donodöner said:


> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8179/7914074232_0033b1d1ab_b.jpg
> 
> Isn't that Hotel Ukraina on the top, on the river?


Yes, it is


----------



## 970467

Originally posted by Vitmos









http://vk.com/rainerfaw








http://vk.com/brock_msc








http://vk.com/yachontoviy


----------



## christos-greece

nöbet by svabodda, on Flickr


kubbecikler by svabodda, on Flickr


toxicity of a city by svabodda, on Flickr


from kremlin by svabodda, on Flickr


moskova'nın boğazı by svabodda, on Flickr


new kamaz on red square by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Night Busy Moscow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Moscow Citi at night, Moscow, Russia by TieNTi, on Flickr


Glowing Bridges by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Kievsky Bridge by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


----------



## 970467

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mr-den-sor/view/636842/?page=3


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/kuz20


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/brock_msc


by mr. MyXiN


----------



## Izus67

http://mordolff.livejournal.com


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/vedmedev_andrey


----------



## Izus67

georgesultanov


----------



## AlMos

Улицы Вегаса 






http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alvagri/?


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ivan65412009/


----------



## christos-greece

Bolshoi Theatre, Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Business windows by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Winter morning on street of Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Reflection of church by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Unquenchable spirituality and modern business by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hi guys:hi:

new walking tour video of Zamoskvorechye Historic District in Moscow

*Pyatnitskaya Street*






Moscow's Zamoskvorechye district (Zamoskvorechye translated as "beyond the Moskva river") 
Pyatnitskaya Street. Pyatnitskaya draws its name from the Church of St. Paraskeva 
("Paraskeva" in Greek means "Friday") which once stood where Novokuznetskaya subway station now is. 
Pyatnitskaya dates back to the 14th century as a main route to Tula and Ryazan.
music by Guido Negraszus

hope you like it


----------



## Izus67

awze


----------



## vinttt

*by o0ink*




























*by mr. MyXiN*


----------



## 970467

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2300423/Mustang-Wanted-dangles-skyscrapers-vertgo-inducing-photos-yet.html

Take a look on it


----------



## christos-greece

OBEY by Vyatcheslav Flashev, on Flickr


Kievsky railway station by kishjar?, on Flickr


Moscow by night by fede_gen88, on Flickr


Saint Basil's Cathedral by night by fede_gen88, on Flickr


Moscow by night by fede_gen88, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

Mixas


----------



## Izus67

Mixas


----------



## Izus67

arom3


----------



## lizardman

Very nice city.


----------



## Izus67

lizardman said:


> Very nice city.


Thanks, that's true 




































































































sliadneva


----------



## Izus67

*Tsaritsyno in winter*

























































































































































































































nag34279


----------



## Izus67

*In summer* 








































































































































.....

*autumn*








































































































































nag34279


----------



## Ah! Monterrey

Like a SR

Moscow is beautiful and amazing


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/vanh1to


----------



## 970467

Ivan Khimin


----------



## Izus67

Ah! Monterrey said:


> Like a SR


What is "SR" ?


----------



## Vaklston

I'm not sure, but I think he tried to say "Like a sir" (?).


----------



## 970467

^^Is that the new version of "like a boss",?

I also thought that.


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/id1387761


----------



## Vaklston

Donodöner said:


> ^^Is that the new version of "like a boss",?
> 
> I also thought that.


Is this meme... 










I honestly am not sure, but I think is that.

Gorgeous photos of Moscow. That city is really stunning. Hope to visit it one day.


----------



## Izus67

*vinttt*, хорошая находка :cheers:


----------



## Izus67

Dmitry


----------



## Los Earth

How come all these photos of Moscow are so beautiful, surely that's not the only thing it offers?


----------



## viesis

Los Earth said:


> How come all these photos of Moscow are so beautiful, surely that's not the only thing it offers?


Do you mean you want to see ugly photos of Moscow?


----------



## Izus67

*The Grand Kremlin Palace* (Большой Кремлёвский дворец Bolshoy Kremlyovskiy Dvorets), was built from 1837 to 1849 in Moscow, Russia on the site of the estate of the Grand Princes, which had been established in the 14th century on Borovitsky Hill. Designed by a team of architects under the management of Konstantin Thon, it was intended to emphasize the greatness of Russian autocracy. Konstantin Thon was also the architect of the Kremlin Armoury and the Church of Christ the Savior.





































pics by me


*INTERIOR*

*Andreyevsky Hall*





































*Aleksandrovsky Hall*























































*Georgievsky Hall*
































































*Vladimirsky Hall*



























Pics by zaebelkaa and www.kremlin.ru

+

VIRTUAL PANORAMAS


----------



## christos-greece

Facade of the Bolshoi Theatre, Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Red brick building facade by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


State Historical Museum on Red Square, Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow Kremlin and Saint Basil's Cathedral by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow Kremlin ensemble by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Cathedral of Christ the Savior, Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

Izus67 said:


> *vinttt*, хорошая находка :cheers:


*Izus67*, благодарствую :cheers:


----------



## Izus67

The *Palace of the Facets* (Russian: Грановитая Палата) is a building in the Moscow Kremlin, Russia, which contains what used to be the main banquet reception hall of the Muscovite Tsars. It is the oldest preserved secular building in Moscow, built in 1487 - 1491 years by order of Ivan III Italian architects Marco Ruffo and Pietro Antonio Solari. Located on Kremlin Cathedral Square, between the Cathedral of the Annunciation and the Dormition Cathedral. Currently, it is an official ceremonial hall in the residence of the President of the Russian Federation and thus closed to the public. Only its eastern façade facing toward Cathedral Square can be viewed.









http://b.bort.foto-tula.ru/picview.php3?num=17589




































Gérard Janot

*INTERIOR*



























































































Davidmosberg



































































































































































gnborisova


----------



## Izus67

*Terem Palace* or Teremnoy Palace (Russian: Теремной дворец) is a historical building in the Moscow Kremlin, Russia, which used to be the main residence of the Russian tsars in the 17th century. Its name is derived from the Greek word τερεμνον (i.e., "dwelling").










On the 16th century Aloisio the New constructed the first royal palace on the spot. Only the ground floor survives from that structure, as the first Romanov tsar, Mikhail Feodorovich, had the palace completely rebuilt in 1635-36. The new structure was surrounded by numerous annexes and outbuildings, including the Boyar Platform, Golden Staircase, Golden Porch, and several turrets. On Mikhail's behest, the adjoining Golden Tsaritsa's Chamber constructed back in the 1560s for Ivan IV's wife, was surmounted with 11 golden domes of the Upper Saviour Cathedral. The complex of the palace also incorporates several churches of earlier construction, including the Church of the Virgin's Nativity from the 1360s.





















































































































































































gnborisova


----------



## anm

from Russian section



mr. MyXiN said:


> *29.03.13*


----------



## Nika007

hi guys :hi:
my new video walking tour of Zamoskvorechye and Yakimanka Historic Districts in Moscow.
*Bolshaya Ordynka Street* runs parallel to Pyatnitskaya Street from Small Moskvoretsky Bridge to Serpukhov square (Garden Ring). Bolshaya Ordynka is one of Moscow's oldest streets. In the 14th century, it was where Golden Horde officials lived. Much later, when it was still considered prestigious to live there, rich merchants, businessmen, aristocrats, renowned poets and writers began moving in. To this day, Bolshaya Ordynka has remained a cultural haven, where some of Moscow's traditional architecture and monuments have survived the rigors of the Soviet regime.






hope you like it


----------



## Los Earth

viesis said:


> Do you mean you want to see ugly photos of Moscow?


Yeah, but the historical center of Moscow isn't what it's all about. Now is it?


----------



## Izus67

spokladov


----------



## anm

Los Earth said:


> Yeah, but the historical center of Moscow isn't what it's all about. Now is it?


No, it is not. For example, this is not historical center:



Izus67 said:


> Yuriy Saygon


----------



## Los Earth

^^

Yes I know it's not


----------



## Izus67

Los Earth said:


> How come all these photos of Moscow are so beautiful, surely that's not the only thing it offers?


I don't quite understand. You want to see the sleeping areas of Moscow, or what?


----------



## viesis

Los Earth said:


> Yeah, but the historical center of Moscow isn't what it's all about. Now is it?


Moscow is not its historical center only. There were some photos showing other districts of Moscow.
This is not historical center, for instance.


vinttt said:


> http://vk.com/id1387761


Do you want to see some pics of Mitino, Kapotnya or South Butovo? 
I can't say those districts are so ugly. Just nothing special to look at.


----------



## christos-greece

Gosudarstvennaya Duma by svabodda, on Flickr


Almost Everything by svabodda, on Flickr


GUM by svabodda, on Flickr


kremlin outside by svabodda, on Flickr


nöbet by svabodda, on Flickr


toxicity of a city by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## Supernatural9

>


^^^^ Awesome, very beautiful. Is it a small church, or a monument?


----------



## Los Earth

viesis said:


> Moscow is not its historical center only. There were some photos showing other districts of Moscow.
> This is not historical center, for instance.
> 
> 
> Do you want to see some pics of Mitino, Kapotnya or South Butovo?
> I can't say those districts are so ugly. Just nothing special to look at.


Yes I now get what you mean  if only Moscow could of created better outskirts


----------



## viesis

Los Earth said:


> Yes I now get what you mean  if only Moscow could of created better outskirts


Outskirts of Moscow are not bad at all. At least not worse than those of any big city. They can satisfy any taste: from luxurious to decent ones. 
You will not find any slums there. But, of course, the outskirts are not so interesting from architectural point of view.


----------



## Nika007

Supernatural9 said:


> ^^^^ Awesome, very beautiful. Is it a small church, or a monument?


*
Memorial Chapel to the Hero Grenadiers of Plevna*
Ilinsky square
Lubyansky Drive, Metro station: "Kitay-Gorod".

The Memorial Chapel to the Hero Grenadiers who fell in battle near Plevna was built on the initiative and charitable contributions of surviving grenadiers: the Siege of Plevna combatants. The monument's construction was supported by the entire Russian society, who perceived the Russo-Turkish War of 1877–1878 as their solemn duty to protect fraternal peoples of the same faith. The Plevna Chapel was opened on 27 November 1887, the 10th anniversary day of the heroic Siege of Plevna. The project's architect was the famous academician Vladimir Sherwood. The Chapel's interior was adorned with abundant ceramic decor covering all surfaces. Near the main icons of St. Alexander Nevsky, St. George and St. Nicholas, unquenchable hanging vigil lights burned.
read more: http://www.worldwalk.info/en/catalog/242/

my photo albums 
please check out it http://imgur.com/a/sC3v8

ps im sorry but i dont know how create the correct link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Los Earth said:


> Yes I now get what you mean  if only Moscow could of created better outskirts


Well, I visited Rome outskirts. They looks much less attractive than historical centre. I think it can be said about any large city, and Moscow is not exception.


----------



## Los Earth

viesis said:


> Outskirts of Moscow are not bad at all. At least not worse than those of any big city. They can satisfy any taste: from luxurious to decent ones.
> You will not find any slums there. But, of course, the outskirts are not so interesting from architectural point of view.





AlekseyVT said:


> Well, I visited Rome outskirts. They looks much less attractive than historical centre. I think it can be said about any large city, and Moscow is not exception.


It is the same with every city in the world too
the problem is that with the population growth people had to think more of quantity over quantity setting the cities into what they are today.


----------



## 970467

^^ *quantity over quality I guess


----------



## Izus67

chistoprudov.livejournal.com


----------



## importedfromserbia

Drive said:


> By the way - 2 skyscrapers of this collection of ugly bastards is winners of Annual World competition TOP-10 of the best skyscrapers in 2007 (Naberezhnay Tower ) and in 2010 (City Capitals ) :banana::banana:http://www.emporis.com/awards/2010
> All specialists saying -Triumfh Tower will be among Top-10 too wnen will be built .
> Every annual competition is more 300 skyscrapers from all world . To be in Top-10 from 300 -not bad !


His judgment about the business center is unfounded. You might say not attractive, less attractive, but said ugly for modern, not completely finished center is way out of professional terminology. 
In contrary to his “ugly” description, the center is nice, stylish, and goal of architecture is achieved, recognition. Beside that you want skyscrapers in downtown, tons of glass and lights, you as well want, the most, perhaps, recognition in today’s world.


----------



## Izus67

brock-msc-photos


----------



## AlMos

http://alimof.blogspot.ru/


----------



## Drive.

Los Earth said:


> Yes I now get what you mean  if only Moscow could of created better outskirts


 
OUTSKIRT -North West of city -18 km from Kremlin and 10 km from Moscow-City bisines distrikt.


----------



## christos-greece

MockBa sunset by emilyinchile, on Flickr


kat kat by svabodda, on Flickr


kremlin outside by svabodda, on Flickr


that is moscow by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/fotoroof


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/id1387761


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/yachontoviy


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline by Tokionchik, on Flickr


Moscow Citi at night, Moscow, Russia by TieNTi, on Flickr


Novodevichy Convent Moscow 99249 by Al Greening, on Flickr


Skyline Moscow 99849 by Al Greening, on Flickr


Moscow from Sparrow Hills 99235 by Al Greening, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

elena17-05


----------



## Izus67

elena17-05
alvagri


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow skyline by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


dark autumn sky with grey clouds under city by Voennyy, on Flickr


Moscow suburbs. Bird's eye view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Aerial view of Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


From the Top by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

spokladov


----------



## Izus67

georgesultanov


----------



## Izus67

artem-lahtionov


----------



## Rey_Arturo

wow latter spectacular photography.


----------



## viesis

Breaking news. Troops invading Moscow. :lol:


----------



## Izus67

mtkino


----------



## christos-greece

Statues over Red Square by John of Witney, on Flickr


*** by zeit_fur_jets, on Flickr


Moscow International Business Center by CipherN, on Flickr


New Moscow Rising - HDR by Rich pick, on Flickr


verticals through the times by Miradortigre, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hi guys :hi:
new video 
*
High Monastery of Saint Peter in Moscow, May 2013*






for Orthodox Christians Happy Easter ahead! 

"The Cherubic Hymn" performed by Choir of the Trinity Sergius Lavra and Moscow Theological Academy and Seminary

*hisory:* The first writing mentions were in chronicles of 1377.
read more: http://russian-church.ru/english/viewpage.php?cat=moscow&page=201

some photos:


----------



## Nika007

more photos:
























































































































all of photos taken from my album: http://imgur.com/a/EbEea

hope you like it


----------



## MikeVegas

Moscow intrigues me more every time I have the pleasure of looking at pictures of it. I loved the picture of the Easter eggs and the onion domes together.


----------



## Izus67

ivan65412009


----------



## Izus67

ivan65412009


----------



## christos-greece

tree of locks by svabodda, on Flickr


kremlin all by svabodda, on Flickr


toxic via all history by svabodda, on Flickr


enough part by svabodda, on Flickr


moscow streets by svabodda, on Flickr


kitay gorod by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## Tandax

Wow what a great thread! Some of the photos are simply amazing! Moscow is without doubt one of the greatest cities in the world. Although the new shiny skyscrapers are making a nice impact on the skyline, for me its still and always will be the grand old buildings and history that makes the true character and charm of Moscow.:cheers:


----------



## Tandax

A few shots i took when i was there a couple of years ago.










http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/T...pg.html?&_suid=136788990506502354785493568729


----------



## Tandax

http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/T...pg.html?&_suid=136788990506502354785493568729


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow/ 24th floor. by Stessendef, on Flickr


19970026 by steblina, on Flickr


19950007 by steblina, on Flickr


19950019 by steblina, on Flickr


Moscow-12 by DivaNoble, on Flickr


Moscow-40 by DivaNoble, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

Awesome photos :cheers:


----------



## Nika007

hi guys :hi:
new vid. please check it out. thank you





*
Some of the nightlife in Moscow*

hope you like it


----------



## Tandax

Thanks Nika007! Love all your videos you put up on youtube. Many people walking around with just t-shirts so summer must be close. I miss Moscow!:cheers:


----------



## vinttt

http://moscowviews.ru/


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow at night HDR by Rich pick, on Flickr


Moscow Victory Day HDR by Rich pick, on Flickr


Convento de Novodévitchi (Moscu) - Novodévitchi convent (Moscow) by Mauricio Miret, on Flickr


Campanario del Kremlin - Kremlin belfry by Mauricio Miret, on Flickr


Cañon en el Kremlin - Kremlin canion by Mauricio Miret, on Flickr


Monumento a la victoria (Moscu) - Victory monument (Moscow) by Mauricio Miret, on Flickr


Bolshoi by Mauricio Miret, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

:hi: its me again 

some shots from my latest vid!









































































































































to be continued...


----------



## Nika007

*some shots from my latest vid part 2* 

























































































































































































































hope you like it


----------



## Diplomatforall

Moscow never ceases to amaze me. Just beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece

portopatty russian way by Vera Mann, on Flickr


under the bridge by Vera Mann, on Flickr


Moscow State University by Vera Mann, on Flickr


kremlin by Vera Mann, on Flickr


Moscow at night HDR by Rich pick, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hi everybody :hi:

new vid 
*
Moscow Botanical Garden of Academy of Sciences, May 2013*





Soundtrack from Teheran 43 movie (USSR) 
The music score for the movie was composed by Georges Garvarentz and Mieczysław Weinberg. Charles Aznavour's theme song "Une Vie D'amour" (Russian: Вечная любовь,Vechnaya lyubov), performed by Aznavour and Mireille Mathieu, became very popular in Russia as well as abroad. Its popularity is attributed to the success of the film, and today is considered by many to be one of Aznavour's best songs http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teheran_43 
The song, whose title can be loosely translated as "An eternal love", is a slow love ballad. it's a beautiful song that really touches my heart ♡ 
Moscow Botanical Garden of Academy of Sciences http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moscow_Botanical_Garden_of_Academy_of_Sciences
love this place ^__^

hope you like it too


----------



## Tandax

Stunning pics everyone & cool vid as always Nika007!:cheers:


----------



## Nika007

Tandax said:


> Stunning pics everyone & cool vid as always Nika007!:cheers:


thank you. glad you like it


----------



## Tandax

^^Yes i really enjoy all your videos, your music theme is excellent and it makes me want to visit Moscow again soon.


----------



## christos-greece

7447 by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


0042 by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Yellow Boat "Apelsin" on Moscow-River by ArtLook, on Flickr


Moscow - ulitsa Arbat by simcatz13, on Flickr


Kremlin towers reflect by Vera Mann, on Flickr


night view from hotel by Vera Mann, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

Tandax said:


> ^^Yes i really enjoy all your videos, your music theme is excellent and it makes me want to visit Moscow again soon.


once again thank you for your kind words. Welcome to Moscow!


----------



## vinttt

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shipkov-vladimir/view/838229/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photo 

@nika: thanks for the like.


----------



## Nika007

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great photo
> 
> @nika: thanks for the like.


thanks you too


----------



## christos-greece

Nika007 said:


> thanks you too


Your comments and your likes are always welcomed.


----------



## Zn Steinbach

Elegant Moscow :

Photo : www.flickr.com


Photo : www.flickr.com


----------



## neromancer




----------



## neromancer




----------



## neromancer




----------



## neromancer




----------



## neromancer

Metro Life

























































































































































It`s my photos. You can see a lot of Photos from Moscow streets here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=940842


----------



## christos-greece

@neromancer: Great photos but dont forget to post also their credits. Please edit them or next time will be gone (deleted)!


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow. Novoandreevsky bridge. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


DSCF4240 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr


DSCF4248 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr


Moscow. Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


Tverskaya Ulitsa Street by hiroshiken, on Flickr


Tverskaya Ulitsa Street by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

christos-greece said:


> @neromancer: Great photos but dont forget to post also their credits. Please edit them or next time will be gone (deleted)!


They are his photos. He always makes them himself.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ OK. But he should wright in every post "my photos".
How is possible me or the other mods to know if those photos are taken by neromancer


----------



## Izus67

Pics from www.turandot-residences.com/ru


----------



## 970467

^^Great art niveau


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_9103 by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


DSC_8696 by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


DSC_8884 by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


DSC_8603 by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


DSC_8664 by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


kitay gorod by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

By * alexen*











By *Kirgam*


----------



## aarhusforever

200613_3393 by Voennyy, on Flickr

200613_3402 by Voennyy, on Flickr

200613_3250 by Voennyy, on Flickr

200613_3334 by Voennyy, on Flickr

200613_3366 by Voennyy, on Flickr

200613_3245 by Voennyy, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

fotki.yandex.ru bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com










fotki.yandex.ru bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com









fotki.yandex.ru bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com









fotki.yandex.ru bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com









fotki.yandex.ru bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com









fotki.yandex.ru bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com


----------



## Canzone

fotki.yandex.ru bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com









bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com










bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com










bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com











bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com










bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com










bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com










bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com









bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com









bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com









vitazaj


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_9143 by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


DSC_9160 by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


Moscow International Business Center by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


K5007099 by Ken Barley, on Flickr


200613_3389 by Voennyy, on Flickr


200613_3397 by Voennyy, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

By *human187*


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow. Third Ring Road. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


Moscú, Kremlin by Svet-luz, on Flickr


20130618_185637 by anya_te, on Flickr


Moscow evening lights by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Night lights of Moscow City business center by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

By *Kishjar*


----------



## vinttt

By *swatded*


----------



## Nika007

hello everybody:hi: my new vid. please check it out. thanks!

* Los Angeles Times adviced for Edward Snowden or Где обедают знаменитости в Москве *















hope you like it


----------



## vinttt

By *_Night City Dream_*



[more]


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/piterskiyorg


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/dimanchik0


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/id6680070


----------



## UjaiDidida

Moscow Kremlin at night by rvtn, on Flickr


Moscow at night by rvtn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Illuminated Moscow city at night by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Beautiful cityscape of Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Night moscow cityscape by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Beautiful night scenery of Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow White House at night by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Government House of the Russian Federation by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Beautiful sunset over spring Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Smolenskaya street in Moscow at night by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tat-levi1948/


----------



## christos-greece

Night life of Moscow city by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Russian White House, Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow skyline in early evening by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Office buildings at sunset by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Soviet Stalin Skyscraper by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moskva River by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Kievsky Railway Station in Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/a_digg


----------



## Nika007

hi guys :hi:
new art video. please check it out. thank you!


"LOW-TECH". Street performance in Kamergersky Lane, Moscow, June, 2013







Visual art and choreography based on life in the big city. An international team of artists from Russia, Italy, Uzbekistan, Ukraine, Hungary, Slovakia, Lithuania, Bulgaria, Cuba and Spain.


some photos:















































































































hope you like it


----------



## vinttt

http://www.gismeteo.ru/news/sobytiya/serebristye-oblaka-nad-moskovskimi-neboskrebami/

by *human187*


----------



## AlMos

_У Гремячего ключа._ _Сергиево-Посадский район МО._






























http://nasedkin.livejournal.com/339542.html


----------



## christos-greece

St George's Church, Moscow by ChihPing, on Flickr


_GVL0071 Kremlin, December by Gena Golovskoy, on Flickr


Moscow skyline at sunset by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow International Business Center by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Moscow's spring cityscape by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos

_Москва_ 28-30.06.2013г.






































































http://vk.com/mark.savin?z=albums133128403


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice summer photos


----------



## AlMos

Park Live. ВВЦ. 28-30. 06.2013г. ( The Killers и Limp Bizkit, Земфира и «Мумий Тролль», Justice и многие другие. )














http://www.the-village.ru/village/weekend/gallery/128207-fotoreportazh-pervyy-park-live


----------



## AlMos

_Люди в городе: Играющие в парках._
















http://www.the-village.ru/village/weekend/gallery/127441-igry


----------



## AlMos

_Ламбада-маркет_


















http://www.the-village.ru/village/weekend/gallery/126783-lambada


----------



## vinttt

*автор*: a_digg


----------



## 970467

christos-greece said:


> View on Futuristic Railway Station Arnhem by Mark Meijrink, on Flickr



That's Holland.


----------



## Canzone

alex-raduga









let-lyubov









let-lyubov









let-lyubov









serg63ant









onfoot.ru









onfoot.ru









onfoot.ru









onfoot.ru









onfoot.ru









onfoot.ru









onfoot.ru


----------



## Canzone

serg63ant









serg63ant









serg63ant









serg63ant









serg63ant









serg63ant









serg63ant









serg63ant









serg63ant









serg63ant


----------



## Canzone

serg63ant









serg63ant









serg63ant









serg63ant









serg63ant









serg63ant









serg63ant









serg63ant









serg63ant









serg63ant









serg63ant


----------



## AlMos

_ Фестиваль-реконструкция "Поле боя". Дубосеково._ 13-14.07.2013 г

_«Велика Россия, а отступать некуда – позади Москва!»_






























































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/flockauto/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/brude/album/215732/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/cvpi/


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sloniklesha/album/105342/


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow - Kremlin and Moscow River by simone_a13, on Flickr


Sunny spring cityscape, Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow - Kremlin and Moscow River by simone_a13, on Flickr


200613_3274 by Voennyy, on Flickr


200613_3313 by Voennyy, on Flickr


200613_3387 by Voennyy, on Flickr


200613_3250 by Voennyy, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos

_Viva Italia!_ Сокольники. 13-14.07.2013 г.










































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.597388803615767.1073741855.412201215467861&type=3


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful, very nice photos :cheers:


Собор Василия Блаженного by Jucau, on Flickr


Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by kishjar?, on Flickr


Moscow night 5 by Roxanne in real, on Flickr


Moscow St Basils @night 10 07 DSCN2460 by SLMillar2, on Flickr


Untitled by George Berdyugin, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos

_Подготовка к фестивалю живых цветов на Красной Площади_
















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/al-family/album/139485/


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/al-family/album/139447/


----------



## AlMos

_Долькабар_


















http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/499845.html


----------



## Canzone

superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow through a magic sphere*









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014


----------



## Canzone

superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014









superman2014


----------



## christos-greece

метро #1 by Jucau, on Flickr


Moscow by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


Moscow - The Kremlin by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


Moscow - The Kremlin by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


Red Square by Guilherme Torres, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/davidmosberg/


----------



## AlMos

https://www.facebook.com/SobytiaKulturaMoskva/photos_stream


----------



## Izus67

martin


----------



## Canzone

kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik


----------



## Canzone

elena17-05









elena17-05









elena17-05









elena17-05









FotoGeorg









Алена-незабудка (Alioneza) 









FotoGeorg









SL









SL









SL









rodinabb









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









AMURKIN









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga


----------



## christos-greece

Arbat by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


Moscow by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


Moscow - The Kremlin by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


Moscow by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


Moscow - The Kremlin by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

wikipedia.org









t-kir2010









Ал-Ла









t-kir2010









Димончик









Димончик









Galtschonok2008









Galtschonok2008









Galtschonok2008









Galtschonok2008









Galtschonok2008









Galtschonok2008









Galtschonok2008


----------



## Canzone

nkuzina-foto









nkuzina-foto









nkuzina-foto









nkuzina-foto









nkuzina-foto









nkuzina-foto









nkuzina-foto









nkuzina-foto









nadezda-mni









nadezda-mni









Дориан









nkuzina-foto

















Дориан









nadezda-mni









kip-garik









Natali


----------



## Canzone

olgadon2









olgadon2









vann-boo









rodinabb









Mixas









olgadon2









LeskovaG.









Marina Saif









val-fedore









kip-garik









kip-garik









Iskander









olgadon2


----------



## Canzone

kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









Iskander









Mixas









Mixas









olgadon2


----------



## Canzone

A-L. Cher









A-L. Cher









A-L. Cher









A-L. Cher









A-L. Cher









A-L. Cher









svetlik









svetlik









svetlik









-Светлана-


----------



## Canzone

АНДРЮХИН









АНДРЮХИН









Евгений









NataljaMarty









rodinabb









Сергей Миронов









gremlin









rodinabb









Svetlana Pa


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow streets*









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









SandorLen









ivan65412009









kuznetsova.glascha









nvirtiuga


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow streets*









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik


----------



## Canzone

*Moscow streets*









NataljaMarty









rodinabb









rodinabb









rodinabb









rodinabb









rodinabb









nvirtiuga









horus-0909[/URL


[URL="http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yspenka527/"]Алена-незабудка (Alioneza)









kip-garik









kip-garik


----------



## Canzone

honya-ps









SL









Mixas

















kip-garik









Морозко

















kip-garik









kip-garik


----------



## Canzone

olgadon2









elena17-05









Mixas









AMURKIN









ludmila-belitova









LEXX









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik


----------



## Canzone

MARINA EFIMOVA









А.О Запыленов









MARINA EFIMOVA









MARINA EFIMOVA









MARINA EFIMOVA









ivan65412009









ivan65412009









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik


----------



## Fevral

Canzone said:


> MARINA EFIMOVA


А что здесь находится ? What is in that building ?


----------



## Canzone

Fevral said:


> А что здесь находится ? What is in that building ?


moscow zoo


----------



## Canzone

Михаил Чупахин









savvapanf









Михаил Чупахин









Михаил Чупахин









Михаил Чупахин









Михаил Чупахин









gold50









trolleway









trolleway









trolleway









trolleway









trolleway









trolleway


----------



## Canzone

trolleway









trolleway









trolleway









trolleway









trolleway









trolleway









trolleway









trolleway









trolleway









trolleway









trolleway









savvapanf









trolleway









trolleway


----------



## VitMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pavliks-32/








https://vk.com/lindaliel








https://vk.com/id46975155


----------



## Canzone

Coachmen's outskirts of town 19th century: School, Nicoloyamskaya, Sergius of Radonezh + A. Solzhenitsyn streets









photo-moskva.ru









Serebryakov









Andre Domgeorn









Yantaric









wikipedia.org









Andre Domgeorn









Klimentina61









Лиса АЛИСА









photo-moskva.ru









mr.va-di2013

Alexeevskaya street at the beginning of 20th century









andcvet

Alexeevskaya street nowadays (now Solzhenitsyn street)









photosight.ru









yamoskva.com









yamoskva.com









yamoskva.com









elochka-7









photo-moskva.ru


----------



## Canzone

Tverskaya and Tverskaya-Yamskaya streets









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









nvirtiuga









Serg63Ant









nvirtiuga









mosproject.ru









nvirtiuga









mr.va-di2013


----------



## Canzone

mostreet.ru









mostreet.ru









mostreet.ru









mostreet.ru









mostreet.ru









mostreet.ru









mostreet.ru









mostreet.ru









mostreet.ru









mostreet.ru


----------



## Canzone

Some former casino (now simple restaurants and night clubs) of Moscow









Лиса









nadezda-mni









nadezda-mni













































mzk1.ru


























МАЛЫШ



































































http://panicnews.ru/news/read/26284...kryvshiesja_kazino_otkryli_gorjachuju_liniju/
http://www.absent.ru/images/content/klub_arbat/1.jpg
http://www.continenttour.ru/images/H/466_1145973896.jpg
http://igrovyevulkan.ru/tag/рс/
http://www.continenttour.ru/images/H/466_1145973896.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Styles of architecture in Moscow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Night lights of Moscow City business center by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


200613_3348 by Voennyy, on Flickr


200613_3285 by Voennyy, on Flickr


200613_3387 by Voennyy, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

vk.com/leonadze


----------



## Canzone

kora2241 









kora2241 









moscow-i-ya.livejournal.com









moscow-i-ya.livejournal.com









moscow-i-ya.livejournal.com









moscow-i-ya.livejournal.com









moscow-i-ya.livejournal.com









moscow-i-ya.livejournal.com









moscow-i-ya.livejournal.com









moscow-i-ya.livejournal.com









moscow-i-ya.livejournal.com









moscow-i-ya.livejournal.com









moscow-i-ya.livejournal.com









moscow-i-ya.livejournal.com


----------



## Canzone

nvirtiuga









Морозко









clearsystem-pro.ru









nvirtiuga









moscow-i-ya.livejournal.com









LoraN









.Татьяна Вл.









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









.Татьяна Вл.









ЦАРЕВНА









Serg63Ant









kip-garik


----------



## Canzone

.Татьяна Вл.









.Татьяна Вл.









.Татьяна Вл.









.Татьяна Вл.









.Татьяна Вл.









.Татьяна Вл.









.Татьяна Вл.









.Татьяна Вл.









.Татьяна Вл.









kip-garik









Бастинда









.Татьяна Вл.









.Татьяна Вл.


----------



## Canzone

AIVENGO 5885









kip-garik









Rockster









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









FotoGeorg









FotoGeorg









FotoGeorg









ludmila-belitova









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin

















kip-garik
Добро









Serg63Ant


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ivan65412009/


----------



## AlMos

*Открытие монумента "Требуем мира"* _08.08.2013г._








https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.585759174801092.1073742018.316750461701966&type=3


----------



## AlMos

_White Rabbit Restaurant&Bar_












https://www.facebook.com/whiterabbitmoscow


----------



## christos-greece

Fountain At Manezhnaya Square by Zerno, on Flickr


View At Moscow Manege From Manezhnaya Square #1 by Zerno, on Flickr


Moscow Kremlin From Manezhnaya Square by Zerno, on Flickr


Red Square at night by haikus, on Flickr


Lightning in June by Vitaly D (ins), on Flickr


----------



## AlMos

_Ураза-байрам 2013_




















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/crystallex/album/154164/?p=6


----------



## Canzone

*House-dovecote, count Orlov (also dacha «Dovecote») - building of the late XVIII - early XIX century, Графъ Орловъ*, now a restaurant Count Orlov Графъ Орловъ









graforlov.ru









aveles.ru
















waterjet.msk.ru
































absent.ru moscow-i-ya.livejournal.com

Old Restaurant "Praga"








Barcat









Г.Король♛
















mosday.ru

Сlean ponds - Chistye Prudy - restaurants on water








Plakida.









Rockster









Дёмина Марина









Ольгита.


----------



## Canzone

photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









Plakida.









Plakida.









Plakida.









Plakida.


----------



## christos-greece

*** by Dmitry Ryzhkov | www.dmitryryzhkov.com, on Flickr


IMG_1566 ed by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


IMG_1534 ed by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


IMG_1542 ed by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


Moscow - Alexandrovsky Gardens by simone_a13, on Flickr


P1030127 - Version 2 by JamesRKC, on Flickr


IMG_1587 ed 2 by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ivan65412009/


----------



## AlMos

_Еда на Artplay._




































http://www.the-village.ru/village/food/restaurants/129907-eda-na-artplay


----------



## Canzone

Ancora









Ancora









grishinslawa

15 - 17 век 








grishinslawa









Ancora









sirmat









grishinslawa









grishinslawa









sirmat









sirmat









grishinslawa









grishinslawa









grishinslawa


----------



## Canzone

kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









Галина









kip-garik









Галина









kip-garik

2.








kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik


----------



## Canzone

kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik

















kip-garik


----------



## Canzone

To I. Krylov, fable writer








nadezda-mni

M. Bulgakov house








Морозко









nadezda-mni









nadezda-mni









nadezda-mni

monument to Strauss, a copy of the monument in Vienna








nadezda-mni









nadezda-mni

Adam








kip-garik









artrevue.ru

monument to Gnessina, pianist








Морозко









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









nadezda-mni

















nadezda-mni

















kip-garik

















nadezda-mni









nadezda-mni









nadezda-mni









nadezda-mni


----------



## AlMos

https://www.facebook.com/strudelcafe/photos_stream


----------



## christos-greece

MOSCOW DOWNTOWN by LOCTRAN781, on Flickr


Catching the moment! by Elena Kis, on Flickr


Foggy Moscow after the Autumn Rain by ArtLook Photography, on Flickr


Kievsky Railway Station in Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Walk in downtown, Moscow by Oleg Bartunov, on Flickr


Night lights of Moscow City business center by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos

_Праздник Муравья — 2013. Ховрино._
































http://intoo.livejournal.com/862473.html


----------



## christos-greece

Some panoramas:

IMG_0291 by evgenystatnik, on Flickr


IMG_0282 by evgenystatnik, on Flickr


IMG_0338 by evgenystatnik, on Flickr


IMG_0269 by evgenystatnik, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga









http://moya-moskva.livejournal.com/4093329.html

1928 - 1930








grishinslawa


















photo-moskva.ru









senama









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









AMURKIN


----------



## Canzone

Intellect-telecom








Сергей Иванников









photo-moskva.ru









Plakida.









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga

Residential areas 1980s 








Funtik.55









kirgam









wikimedia.org









nadezda-mni









Funtik.55

Embassy of Great Britain








nadezda-mni









kip-garik









VAS-138

stadium "Olympic" 1980








grishinslawa









nadezda-mni


----------



## Canzone

Plakida.









sergeykorovin









nadezda-mni









sirmat









nadezda-mni









nadezda-mni









grishinslawa









grishinslawa









grishinslawa









grishinslawa









grishinslawa









grishinslawa









nadezda-mni









grishinslawa









grishinslawa









grishinslawa









grishinslawa


----------



## AlMos

_Карибия_
































https://www.facebook.com/karibiya/photos_albums


----------



## Canzone

tatiana-56









sergeykorovin









nadezda-mni









VAS-138









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru


















photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru


----------



## Canzone

nadezda-mni









nadezda-mni









grishinslawa









sergeykorovin









mos-gorsud.ru









nadezda-mni









nadezda-mni









nadezda-mni









nadezda-mni









kip-garik









grishinslawa









nadezda-mni









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









sergeykorovin


----------



## christos-greece

Towers - State History Museum - Red Square - Moscow by BlueVoter, on Flickr


St. Basils - Red Square - Moscow by BlueVoter, on Flickr


_DSC5252 by Arthur West, on Flickr


_DSC5111 by Arthur West, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

This is not in Moscow, but in St. Petersburg.


Московский вокзал by Cartas para Elisa, on Flickr

This one is in Moscow









q101p









deletant.livejournal.com









deletant.livejournal.com









deletant.livejournal.com









deletant.livejournal.com









deletant.livejournal.com









deletant.livejournal.com









deletant.livejournal.com









deletant.livejournal.com









q101p









q101p









q101p









q101p









q101p









q101p









q101p









q101p









q101p


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks, i will edited that right now.


----------



## Canzone

q101p









q101p









kip-garik









kip-garik









q101p









q101p









q101p









q101p









q101p









q101p









q101p









q101p









q101p









q101p









kip-garik









q101p









kip-garik


----------



## Canzone

Бастинда









Бастинда









Бастинда









Бастинда









Бастинда









Бастинда









Бастинда









q101p









q101p









q101p









q101p









q101p


----------



## AlMos

_Клуб «Рай»._
_Пусть будет. Хоть и засада._




















http://djranking.ru/clubs/night-club-ray/


----------



## AlMos

_Ресторан «Турандот»_
















http://www.turandot-palace.ru/


----------



## AlMos

_Nobu Moscow_








https://www.facebook.com/nobumoscow?ref=stream

_Lounge&Bar BarBarella_ 




http://clublife.ru/barbarella/


----------



## AlMos

_Ресторан Варвары/Varvary Restaurant_














http://www.anatolykomm.ru/VarvaryIB/varvaryib_rus.htm


----------



## AlMos

_«Пирогово»_
























http://www.pirogovo-club.ru/


----------



## Canzone

sergeykorovin









VAS-138









sergeykorovin









VAS-138









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









photo-moskva.ru









Бастинда









LEXX









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin


----------



## Canzone

sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









Бастинда








Бастинда









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









Бастинда









Бастинда


Михаил Шувалов


Михаил Шувалов









photo-moskva.ru









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin


----------



## Canzone

sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin


----------



## Canzone

nvirtiuga









q101p









Морозко








kip-garik[/IMG]









Морозко









Морозко









SL









q101p


















q101p









SL









SandorLen









Bacilla-G









SL









SL









kip-garik


----------



## Canzone

q101p









q101p









q101p









q101p









SL









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









SL









♥ღ♥ Lady in red ♥ღ♥

Fountain Vitali 1827








Ludmila.S









SL

1970s








Иван Егоров









zyalt.livejournal.com


----------



## Supernatural9

What's that huge white building in front of the Stalin's beautiful building? (Post #4361, photo 7)


----------



## Canzone

Supernatural9 said:


> What's that huge white building in front of the Stalin's beautiful building? (Post #4361, photo 7)





Canzone said:


> q101p


May be, housing complex "Aerobus" dom-aerobus.ru



























archi.ru




































dom-aerobus.ru


----------



## Supernatural9

Oops my fault. That's supposed to be 10th photo. 

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4604/q101p.ae/0_4a653_b36861c_XXL.jpg


----------



## Canzone

Supernatural9 said:


> What's that huge white building in front of the Stalin's beautiful building? (Post #4361, photo 7)





Supernatural9 said:


> Oops my fault. That's supposed to be 10th photo.
> 
> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4604/q101p.ae/0_4a653_b36861c_XXL.jpg


It is the 9th photo . I still don't quite understand what building you really mean. May be No 12 Goncharnaya (Pottery) street? But it's not so huge.










№ 12 - House of T. I. Toutomlin (architect. M. F. Kazakov, V. I. Bazhenov). First there were the stone chambers of A. G. Stroganov, then passed to his daughter Princess V. A. Shakhovskaya. As a contemporary wrote: «his house is one of the best in Moscow in beauty and location. In front of it there are two rivers Moscow and Yauza». In the second half of the XVIII century the chambers were dismantled, and, as suggested by historians, in the early 1770s V.V Sourovshikov, one of the first manufacturers of cloth, erected on this place strict three-story building with a semi-circle yard limited by the wings. At the top the upper Belvedere was put, which opened a view of Moscow. In the beginning of the XIX century the house belonged to I. I. Toutomlin, who reconstructed the house. However, in 1812, the house burned down and stood incondite until Timofei Vasil'evich Prokhorov bacame its owner, who opened a factory-school in it. The factory production existed untill 1850. After that the house became profitable. In the early 20th century, there was a private school for girls of E. E. Constant, on whose request the architect Sherwood built on a main house and rebuilt the wings. In the 1930s the height of the house grew up a little again.

Goncharnaya street view, not the view from the embankment
















maps.yandex.ru/

1985








retromosfoto.ucoz.ru

1990s from the embankment








deadokey.livejournal.com

Now in the building there are lot of banks, for example Investbank Central Operational office, Investbank, ATM / cash machine, Western Union and so on.









deadokey.livejournal.com


----------



## christos-greece

Night skyline of Moscow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Green Moscow by somberd, on Flickr


IMG_1587 ed 2 by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


IMG_1583 ed by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


IMG_4287 by ivan_potapoff, on Flickr


IMG_5438 by ivan_potapoff, on Flickr


IMG_5370 by ivan_potapoff, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

scorpi

Built 1903, photo 1911 









deadokey.livejournal.com









deadokey.livejournal.com









isurchilova









isurchilova









isurchilova









SL









SL









SL









SL

1892-1905








SL









SL









SL


----------



## Canzone

SL









isurchilova









SL









SL









SL









SL









SL









http://bluesmaker.livejournal.com/









sergey-juckov2011









isurchilova









isurchilova









deadokey.livejournal.com


----------



## moscowgoth

http://www.m24.ru/galleries/803


----------



## Canzone

SL









SL









SL









SL









SL









SL









SL









SL









SL









SL









SL









SL









SL









SL









SL

1970s








SL









SL









SL









SL


----------



## Canzone

SL









SL









SL









q101p









q101p









q101p

click











q101p









q101p
















q101p

click

q101p









q101p
















q101p









q101p









photo-moskva.ru









Rockster









Rockster


----------



## Canzone

*Ostankino tower views may 2013 - 337 m - "sleeping areas"*









riverpilgrim.livejournal.com

TV









riverpilgrim.livejournal.com

Marfino









riverpilgrim.livejournal.com









riverpilgrim.livejournal.com









riverpilgrim.livejournal.com

Sviblovo









riverpilgrim.livejournal.com

Medvedkovo









riverpilgrim.livejournal.com









riverpilgrim.livejournal.com









riverpilgrim.livejournal.com









riverpilgrim.livejournal.com









riverpilgrim.livejournal.com

Lianozovo










Beskudnikovo









riverpilgrim.livejournal.com

Beskudnikove and Korovino









riverpilgrim.livejournal.com


----------



## Canzone

.Татьяна Вл.









СЕЮ









.Татьяна Вл.









photo-moskva.ru









Елен@Ёлочка









СЕЮ









.Татьяна Вл.









.Татьяна Вл.









PticaLena









tchernobrovova









MARINA EFIMOVA









СЕЮ









М Юрич


----------



## Canzone

FotoGeorg









СЕЮ









СЕЮ









СЕЮ









СЕЮ









СЕЮ









СЕЮ









Андрей









kip-garik









sapozhnik-1









nvirtiuga









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









tchernobrovova


----------



## AlMos

http://vk.com/moyamsk?w=wall-41890491_53184


http://cs419623.vk.me/v419623319/a40d/aqQhaG9jhGU.jpg


----------



## VitMos

https://vk.com/id1387761
















https://vk.com/landscape_photo








https://vk.com/brock_msc








https://vk.com/bestblackguy


----------



## vinttt

*Thunderstorms. Photographer:** Igor Zubkov*


----------



## Canzone

kgamboryan









kgi1967









acserg51









fortexgroup.ru









fortexgroup.ru









fortexgroup.ru/bc/gazoyl-siti/gallery









novostroy-m.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









q101p









nvirtiuga









photo-moskva.ru









acserg51


----------



## Canzone

photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









kgamboryan









FotoGeorg









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









igor









photo-moskva.ru









fortexgroup.ru/bc/gazoyl-siti/gallery









gazoil-city


----------



## Canzone

acserg51









acserg51









garetosha









PANDA BELAY









acserg51









acserg51









acserg51









acserg51









Соболев Игорь









acserg51









acserg51









kip-garik









kip-garik

















kip-garik


----------



## Canzone

Mist








М Юрич









М Юрич









nvirtiuga









SergeyProf.ru









Garik-ii









Garik-ii









Garik-ii

Дом Центросоюза 








nvirtiuga









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru

















photo-moskva.ru


----------



## Canzone

ybabayga









acserg51









trolleway









trolleway









witebskiy









elochka-7

The Theatre of the Moon








photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









acserg51

Branch of the Maly Theatre








photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









acserg51









tchernobrovova









tchernobrovova









acserg51









acserg51


----------



## Canzone

foto1966









foto1966

F. Dostoevsky









foto1966

Andrey Rublev








foto1966









foto1966









foto1966









foto1966









foto1966









foto1966









foto1966









foto1966









rodinabb









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









foto1966









foto1966









foto1966


----------



## Canzone

Izmailovo Kremlin









Rockster









Serebryakov









Rockster









Rockster









Rockster
















kip-garik









kip-garik
















kip-garik









kip-garik
















kip-garik









Rockster









Rockster









Serebryakov


----------



## Canzone

Manor Bratsevo









http://vk.com/

Catherine Palace









http://vk.com/

Yushkov House, 1793









tchernobrovova









tchernobrovova

Manor Sviblovo. Rotunda "Temple Of Air"









gon-zinaida









gon-zinaida









gon-zinaida









gon-zinaida

Star City (near Moscow) 









gon-zinaida









gon-zinaida









gon-zinaida

Kuskovo, mid-18th century








gon-zinaida

Board of Trustees, 1823—1826 









foto1966


----------



## Canzone

Simonov Monastery









MAMELEV

Simonov Monastery was founded in 1370.









skidki-skidki.ucoz.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









murena









Simonov_towers
The monastery was returned to the Church in the early 1990s.


----------



## Canzone

Along the river Yauza









foto1966









foto1966









foto1966









foto1966









foto1966









foto1966









foto1966









foto1966









foto1966









foto1966









foto1966









foto1966


----------



## Canzone

foto1966









foto1966









foto1966









foto1966









foto1966









foto1966









foto1966

After the rain








foto1966









foto1966









foto1966









foto1966









Oksi159









foto1966


----------



## entazis

*I. Doors, Windows and Balconies of Moscow*

*







*

*







*

*








*






























































. 












































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106578426&postcount=59


----------



## entazis

*II. Doors, Windows and Balconies of Moscow*

*







*







































































.




































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106583193&postcount=62


----------



## Canzone

^^








witebskiy









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









Морозко









Морозко









VovanJorf


----------



## entazis

*III. Doors, Windows and Balconies of Moscow*

















































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106629614&postcount=63


----------



## Canzone

Ekaterina888mist









kip-garik









Ekaterina888mist









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









Morion









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









СЕЮ









СЕЮ









СЕЮ









СЕЮ









СЕЮ









СЕЮ









СЕЮ


----------



## Canzone

Openwork lattice, facades of Moscow









Ekaterina888mist








Ekaterina888mist









Ekaterina888mist









Ekaterina888mist
















Ekaterina888mist









Ekaterina888mist








Ekaterina888mist









Ekaterina888mist









Ludmil-Ka









Ekaterina888mist









Ekaterina888mist









Ekaterina888mist









Ekaterina888mist
















Ekaterina888mist


----------



## christos-greece

2013-08-30-10-25-37-5D3_6559-Panorama by tsup_tuck, on Flickr


2013-08-30-10-29-35-5D3_6576 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr


White Fury by Stingray01, on Flickr


Moscow, Russia, August 2013 (41) by shahinbedawi, on Flickr


Moscow, Russia, August 2013 (51) by shahinbedawi, on Flickr


Moscow, Russia, August 2013 (32) by shahinbedawi, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

The Cathedral of Christ the Saviour









wikipedia.org









galishka-r

Тhe high reliefs of the Cathedral of Christ the Savior









truechristianity.info









любитель









любитель









Татьяна
















любитель









Ekaterina888mist









Ekaterina888mist









Ekaterina888mist









Ekaterina888mist









Ekaterina888mist









Ekaterina888mist

















любитель









Ekaterina888mist









NAPOVAL









Nazarov Alexander









Grach









Grach









Grach


----------



## Canzone

elena17-05









elena17-05









elena17-05









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013
















kip-garik

1900s








VovanJorf









kip-garik

















kip-garik









kip-garik









VovanJorf









laroksana

17 century 








Ира (zakrito)









ХИТРОВКА


----------



## Canzone

GUM icons









eVm









LeskovaG.









LeskovaG.









LeskovaG.









kip-garik

















































































hitrovka.livejournal.com


----------



## Canzone

sputnik8.com

Pedestrian area Nikol'skaya








peltolemmikki









Анадысь









Анадысь









Анадысь









spear28









Надежда









uy333
















ХИТРОВКА yury-russkij









Анадысь

London grill








Анадысь









Natali









НАШЕ НАСЛЕДИЕ









ХИТРОВКА









Sontucio









nvirtiuga









laroksana









sve81091374


----------



## Canzone

Михаил Чупахин









marmorozov









Natali









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









SL









elena17-05









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik[/IMG]









kip-garik








alek-ka4alin2012









alek-ka4alin2012









SL


----------



## Canzone

СЕЮ









Морозко









Морозко









Морозко









Морозко









Морозко









Морозко









Морозко









Морозко









Морозко









Морозко









valpik2007

















Funtik.55 kip-garik


----------



## Canzone

A bit of manor Arkhangel'skoye 1786 - 1790
On Moskva-river
















ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova
















ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova
















ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova
















ludmila-belitova
















ludmila-belitova


----------



## vinttt

*1)* By * Levshev*



























*2)*








Отсюда 

*3)* By * mr. MyXiN* 








*1920х1080*


----------



## christos-greece

Собор Василия Блаженногo - Saint Basil's Cathedral by yannrainer, on Flickr


Храм Христа Спасителя - Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by yannrainer, on Flickr


Resurrection Gate - Entry to Red Square - Moscow by BlueVoter, on Flickr


Moscow by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

А так было *05.07.09*
By *mr. MyXiN*


----------



## Canzone

ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









Immortal-RU









Immortal-RU


----------



## Canzone

ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova


----------



## Canzone

foto1966









foto1966









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova









ludmila-belitova


----------



## christos-greece

The Moscow Downtown by prohank, on Flickr


night in moscow by smoochka, on Flickr


Architecture of the Moscow Kremlin by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Moscow view by Tigisp, on Flickr


View from Bolshoi Kamenniy Bridge by Anton Granik, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

By * _Night City Dream_* * Закат из Sixty.*


----------



## vinttt

*By Володя Сидоров http://vk.com/sidorov_v*


----------



## Canzone

Ekaterina888mist









Ekaterina888mist









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









nvirtiuga









Ancora









kip-garik









Ludmil-Ka


















mr.va-di2013

















kip-garik 









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/routard05









http://www.flickr.com/photos/routard05









http://www.flickr.com/photos/routard05









http://www.flickr.com/photos/routard05


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/routard05


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/routard05


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/routard05


----------



## Canzone

Street Bol'shaya Dmitrovka








nvirtiuga

The "Egyptian House" (still not renovated)








mr.va-di2013









sve81091374









sve81091374









ॐ Татьянка(Bast)

Tenement profitable house 1909-1910








elochka-7
















mr.va-di2013
















mmsk.ru









mmsk.ru

















peshegrad.ru









mr.va-di2013

1901-1903 








laroksana

1903








laroksana









laroksana

1905-06








laroksana


----------



## Canzone

Валентина

















kip-garik
Валентина









jackka









sve81091374









Валентина

City-2009















Валентина









grishinslawa









nadezda-mni
















Валентина









sve81091374


----------



## Canzone

Not very smart Moscow









photo-moskva.ru

1905 
Confectionery Open Joint-Stock Company Babayevsky since 1804









photo-moskva.ru









olga-markovich









photo-moskva.ru









неПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ шмель









photo-moskva.ru

Trade center "Little star"








photo-moskva.ru

Mutilated by newbuilding Taganskaya street









photo-moskva.ru

Museum of the history of the plant ZIL








photo-moskva.ru

the Russian Union of Industrialists and entrepreneurs








photo-moskva.ru

Club-restaurant "Gold fm"








photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru

Soccer Union of Russia








photo-moskva.ru

Regional puppet theatre








photo-moskva.ru


----------



## Canzone

Lions and some others









pankov1960









elochka-7









pankov1960









pankov1960









pankov1960









pankov1960









pankov1960









Klimentina61









pankov1960









pankov1960









pankov1960









pankov1960









pankov1960









pankov1960









kip-garik









pankov1960


----------



## vinttt

By *Vajra*


----------



## vinttt

By *mr. MyXiN*


----------



## christos-greece

879 by -5Nap-, on Flickr


878 by -5Nap-, on Flickr


877 by -5Nap-, on Flickr


200613_3287 by Voennyy, on Flickr


200613_3397 by Voennyy, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

By * Izus67*


----------



## AlMos

http://edik-ilin.livejournal.com/18220.html


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anderson2706/


----------



## Canzone

al2211958









al2211958









pankov1960









СЕЮ









pankov1960









N.Burmistrova









pankov1960









pankov1960









pankov1960









pankov1960









kip-garik









kip-garik

















kip-garik









kip-garik


----------



## Canzone

kudima177ru









gnborisova









СЕЮ









СЕЮ









СЕЮ









СЕЮ









Mixas









kip-garik









idu-shagayu.livejournal.com









rodinabb









kip-garik









LIRINA









kip-garik









kip-garik


----------



## christos-greece

200613_3273 by Voennyy, on Flickr


200613_3313 by Voennyy, on Flickr


200613_3374 by Voennyy, on Flickr


200613_3291 by Voennyy, on Flickr


200613_3250 by Voennyy, on Flickr


200613_3295 by Voennyy, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

nvirtiuga

1909-1910








pankov1960









pankov1960









nvirtiuga









pankov1960









pankov1960









pankov1960









pankov1960









pankov1960









pankov1960









pankov1960









nvirtiuga









eleslava2008









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga
















kip-garik
marmorozov









Кашка луговая









spear28









kip-garik









pankov1960









pankov1960









kip-garik


----------



## Canzone

nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga


















nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga


----------



## entazis

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/entazis2013/


----------



## vinttt

https://vk.com/marekkowalski










https://vk.com/chigart










https://vk.com/a_digg




























https://vk.com/palshkov



















https://vk.com/id46975155










https://vk.com/pavelteg










https://vk.com/bestblackguy


by *mr. MyXiN*


----------



## entazis

*IV. Doors, Windows and Balconies of Moscow*
















































































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pankov1960/albums/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/entazis2013/albums/
http://sauni-i-bani.ru/bani/Sandunovskie-bani-Sanduny


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City by ngtv, on Flickr


Circles in black by kishjar?, on Flickr


Moscow - St. Basil by RosLol, on Flickr


The Moscow Kremlin by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Moscow Road at Night by nickola_ru, on Flickr


875 by -5Nap-, on Flickr


872 by -5Nap-, on Flickr


----------



## Supernatural9

Gorgeous building, the last photo. ^^


----------



## vinttt

By *РВСН*


----------



## Canzone

foto1966









foto1966









nvirtiuga

















kip-garik
fortexgroup.ru/bc/gazoyl-siti/gallery









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









Т@МАРА









sergeykorovin









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga


----------



## Canzone

bluesmaker.livejournal.com









ivan65412009









Морозко









olga.puteshestvennik

1906















Н.Плотникова









ivan65412009









ivan65412009









nvirtiuga









kip-garik









ivan65412009









Ludmil-Ka









Н.Плотникова









ivan65412009









Н.Плотникова


----------



## Canzone

ivan65412009









ivan65412009









ivan65412009









Natali









Funtik.55









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









kgi1967









pant-alexander


----------



## Canzone

nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga









nadezda-mni









nvirtiuga









Ludmil-Ka









ivan65412009









kip-garik









kip-garik









Веселый Роджер









gon-zinaida









foto1966









nadezda-mni









nadezda-mni









Ekaterina888mist









tchernobrovova









Ekaterina888mist









Ekaterina888mist









vann-boo









vann-boo


----------



## Canzone

mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013
















nvirtiuga
mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013

The level of water 1908 








mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013

1905 








Ира (zakrito)









mr.va-di2013









Михалыч


----------



## Canzone

Knight's motives of facades of Moscow









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013
















mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013
















mr.va-di2013























mr.va-di2013
















mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









sve81091374
















mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013


----------



## vinttt

Автор *Виталий Раскалов *- http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/133554.html


----------



## entazis

*V. Doors, Windows and Balconies of Moscow*
















































































































































http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4428/...5d59_-1-XL.jpg
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/entazis...m/360355/?&p=3
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/toptigk...519590/?page=0
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mosc...10023.jpg.html


----------



## entazis

*VI. Doors, Windows and Balconies of Moscow*

























































































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/entazis2013/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pankov1960/view/589655?page=0
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4901/e888mist.59/0_4e93c_e2b63eac_-1-XL.jpg


----------



## TheFuturistic

I have to say that 2 guys from Ufa city make a very good youtube chanel called "Real Russia"

Hightlights (for those who love sights and sounds of Moscow)

moscow river cruise with major icons visible such as business center, MGU university, luznhiki stadium, Gorki park, Kremlin etc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VJa0oKNC8I

beautiful people, beautiful summer day in gorki park

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69pe_qmsbGE


----------



## vinttt

[email protected]


----------



## vinttt

http://kirbase.livejournal.com/45691.html


----------



## christos-greece

To Park Kultury by Alev Takil, on Flickr


Moscow VDNKh by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


Moscow Underground by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


Moscow - The Kremlin by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


Moscow by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

A bit of ceramic-mosaic Moscow









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga

















artlib.ru more777.org









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









pankov1960









VAS-138









pankov1960


----------



## Canzone

1647 - 1682








mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013

Manor Bykovo








Midel









Midel


----------



## GarfieldPark

Beautiful photos of all of the amazing balconies and doorways. I love the colors and the incredible artistic details. The Art Nouveau style shows through very well in many of the buildings. Thanks for posting all of the photos. It really shows what an amazing amount of beauty and history is in the city.


----------



## vinttt




----------



## Jewish

last one from the plane:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## christos-greece

Night Highway by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Dorogomilovo by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


lights by oieeke, on Flickr


Night Moscow by Piece of void, on Flickr


Road by 0905ru, on Flickr


Moscow night: by aalthmthmi, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

Mankuta86









Klimentina61
















kip-garik
НеПодарок









Klimentina61









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









q101p









q101p









foto1966


----------



## Canzone

nvirtiuga









riverpilgrim.livejournal.com









nvirtiuga









q101p









q101p

1956








yur6363

1956








yur6363









q101p









idu-shagayu.livejournal.com









photo-moskva.ru

During laying the paving tile 2011.








armoracia









Валентина


----------



## Canzone

Buildings and structures of 1920-ies, the epoch of constructivism

1928








trolleway









nvirtiuga









q101p









marmorozov









SL









Plakida.









Plakida.









armoracia









wikipedia.org









wikipedia.org









nat-rosmanit









Garik-ii









ljplus.ru









kip-garik


----------



## Canzone

1920-ies









nvirtiuga









q101p









q101p









q101p









q101p









q101p









q101p









q101p

1907, 1914, 1925-1926 








SL









БЕРДНИКОВ ВЯЧЕСЛАВ


----------



## entazis

*VII. Doors, Windows and Balconies of Moscow*


































































































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/entazis2013/
http://www.photosight.ru/users/364711/
http://izus.ya.ru/
http://s60.radikal.ru/i168/0906/2c/157232398639.jpg
http://mosnovostroy.ru/upload_objimg/387/gallery959/4oidasim.jpg
http://premia.mn.ru/images/34400/66/344006660.jpg?471


----------



## Canzone

valance916









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









sve81091374









pankov1960









Ира (zakrito)









elena17-05









Serg63Ant









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013
















Ekaterina888mist
foto1966









mr.va-di2013


----------



## Canzone

Old and new








nadezda-mni









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









КоТ@









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013

"A birdhouse" 1911









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Downtown Skyline by Wholesale of void, on Flickr


Moscow view by Tigisp, on Flickr


Red Square with Vasilevsky descent in Moscow by kitsosmitsos, on Flickr


Styles of architecture in Moscow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


878 by -5Nap-, on Flickr


877 by -5Nap-, on Flickr


Moscow Kremlin by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

By *РВСН*


----------



## entazis

*VIII. Doors, Windows and Balconies of Moscow*





















































__


































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/albums/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/entazis2013/albums/


----------



## entazis

*IX. Doors, Windows and Balconies of Moscow*

























































































.




































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/albums/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/entazis2013/albums/


----------



## Canzone

Entrances, inscriptions, balconies, the decor of the Moscow
















Иррра









sokolkov2002









sokolkov2002









NAGRIMO









NAGRIMO









NAGRIMO









NAGRIMO









NAGRIMO









mr.va-di2013









NAGRIMO









mr.va-di2013









scorpi


----------



## Canzone

Entrances, inscriptions, balconies, the decor of the Moscow









Serg63Ant









mr.va-di2013









mr.va-di2013









foto1966









mr.va-di2013









NAGRIMO









NAGRIMO









NAGRIMO









NAGRIMO









NAGRIMO









NAGRIMO









NAGRIMO









apartment.ru









М@йка


----------



## Canzone

LeskovaG.









kip-garik









Serg63Ant









foto1966









foto1966









LIRINA









nvirtiuga









kip-garik









Serg63Ant









Ludmil-Ka









pant-alexander









Ludmil-Ka


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrambaud


----------



## vinttt

By *Sergo_V*


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## advlive

thanks for all as uploading photo but why no one add new photo from Moscow all from file


----------



## Canzone

Polytechnical Museum









Wrag









fotki.yandex.ru









http://serg-klymenko.narod.ru









borman105









borman105









http://turizm.lib.ru/









pereseckina-irina









pet-karakulko









Михаил Чупахин









lenta.ru









www22.ria.ru









mmc-galant.com


----------



## entazis

^^in addition my photos:

*Polytechnical Museum*





































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/entazis2013/

and from Izus:










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/view/376015?page=6


----------



## Canzone

tashir.ru









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









photo-moskva.ru









Евгений









kip-garik









nvirtiuga









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









moscowwalks.ru









photo-moskva.ru









sergeykorovin









kgi1967


----------



## Canzone

Details of Moscow































































































































































All moscowwalks.ru


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/5nap


----------



## christos-greece

NIght Moscow by chengizz, on Flickr


NIght Moscow by chengizz, on Flickr


NIght Moscow by chengizz, on Flickr


Moscow - Kremlin by RosLol, on Flickr


Night in Moscow by Avakumov, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos

http://vk.com/albums-575399


----------



## Canzone

photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









Михаил Чупахин









MARINA EFIMOVA









Natali









kip-garik









Plakida.









Plakida.









Plakida.









Plakida.[/URL


[URL="http://www.photo-moskva.ru/"]photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru


----------



## Canzone

Winged lioned Moscow









scorpi









Arkhangelskoe by 5nap on Flickr
















Serg63Ant
















Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant


----------



## Canzone

Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant


----------



## Canzone

Krymskaya embankment

Illuminated bike path, wooden promenade, updated preview for artists, pavilions for outdoor cafes, fountains - all this is the updated pedestrian Crimean (Krymskaya) embankment 













































































































http://moya-moskva.livejournal.com/4154403.html













































































































the-village.ru


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoscanon


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## christos-greece

greyscale by perlamuter, on Flickr


greyscale - 1 by perlamuter, on Flickr


The beautiful onion-domed churches of Moscow by Yvon from Ottawa, on Flickr


Moscow International Business Center by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bunilin/album/212104/?p=0


----------



## AlMos

_Звезда МГУ_


















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/brock-msc-photos/album/205503/?p=0


----------



## AlMos

http://vk.com/albums-46506191


----------



## entazis

*X. Doors, Windows and Balconies of Moscow*



























































































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/albums/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/entazis2013/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pankov1960/albums/
http://www.trud.ru/userfiles/gallery/38/b_38829be89295302a1d8ce102ad747c06.jpg
http://www.transsib.ru/Photo/Euro/0000p.jpg
http://img1.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/c/0//44/810/44810731_1244361689_4.jpg


----------



## entazis

*XI. Doors, Windows and Balconies of Moscow*

















































































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pankov1960/albums/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/albums/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/entazis2013/


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yayaev-fedor/?


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ivan65412009/?&p=4


----------



## Canzone

Cathedral of the Transfiguration of the Lord. Temple complex of the Armenian Apostolic Church









ivan65412009









ivan65412009









ivan65412009









Anton Roditelskiy









Anton Roditelskiy









Anton Roditelskiy









ivan65412009









ivan65412009









ivan65412009









ivan65412009









ivan65412009









ivan65412009









ivan65412009


----------



## entazis

*XII. Doors, Windows and Balconies of Moscow*

















































































































































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pankov1960/albums/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/entazis2013/


----------



## Canzone

photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









SERYI









nikolaiklepov









bdb-2000.livejournal.com

Новоспасский монастырь 1911—1912 год (фото С. М. Прокудина-Горского)








wikipedia.org/wiki/Novospassky_Monastery

Новоспасский монастырь наши дни








wikipedia.org/wiki/Novospassky_Monastery









Ludmil-Ka









SERYI

Усыпальница бояр Романовых в Новоспасском монастыре








XAYOSAYA

Памятный крест Великому князю Сергею Александровичу Романову








nikolaiklepov









kip-garik









Serebryakov









SERYI









SERYI









SERYI


----------



## Canzone

Tsaritsyno









nikolaiklepov









vk.com/album2322372_143206701









nadezda-mni









GEORG









nag34279









nag34279









GEORG









GEORG









Lunargeorge









Lunargeorge









[email protected]









GEORG









[email protected]









nag34279









fast-wave









GEORG









GEORG









Tsaritsyno Park"]Tsaritsyno_Park"]Tsaritsyno Park


----------



## entazis

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ancora/albums/


----------



## nadielosabra




----------



## Canzone

^^ Old garages :lol: Yet undeveloped territory, in perspective.


----------



## entazis

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ancora/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/izus/


----------



## nadielosabra

Canzone said:


> ^^ Old garages :lol: Yet undeveloped territory, in perspective.


would like to see a picture of that


----------



## vinttt

By * РВСН*


----------



## vinttt

*Фото - Кирилл Орешкин http://vk.com/kirill_opex*


----------



## christos-greece

Shape of city by MiamiRoofing162, on Flickr


889 by -5Nap-, on Flickr


Shape of city by DRoofing163, on Flickr


886 by -5Nap-, on Flickr


The beautiful onion-domed churches of Moscow by Yvon from Ottawa, on Flickr


Edelweiss, Moscow by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

nadielosabra said:


> would like to see a picture of that


http://gsk-nauka.ru/ - the official site of Garage Association "Strela"









forum.kriminala.net

Garage Association "Strela (Arrow)", the former name of Garage-building cooperative society "Science". The unofficial name for many years - "Shanghai". The first garages of the Garage Association appeared in the seventies of the last century. Territory in those years was a vacant lot and a huge garbage dump. By forces of car owners at their own expense, this dump was abolished, the territory was put to rights, the first garage sites appeared. In 1991 by the Decree of the Gagarin district Executive Committee a decision on reasonability of the organization of the Parking lot №66 was made, then it was called GSK "Science", in the subsequent Garage Association "Strela (Arrow)".
Currently public organization, Acting "Strela" unites more than 10000 inhabitants of the city of Moscow, it is composed of 30 sites. "Strela" is the primary organization within the Moscow city branch of the Russian automobile society. And so on...

Some more pictures



















I hope, soon the territory can be used more rationally...

Some more photos of the district


_Hawk_ said:


> *The Roof Of The "Rosoboronexport"*
> 
> by bochkarev_msc
> 
> The University quarter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the distance, a skyscraper "Rublevskie Lights"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC "Edelweiss" (the building with towers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circus on Vernadsky Avenue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Teachers' house"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BC «Silver House»
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Red houses". The ensemble of the residential area of 1952-1954


----------



## entazis

*Moscow 1930-ies in color*




































































































































































































































































































































http://doseng.org/foto/60457-moskva-1931-ogo-goda-v-cvete.html


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nick_cool2000


----------



## Canzone

Wings (continuation)









cameraobscura01.livejournal.com









cameraobscura01.livejournal.com









cameraobscura01.livejournal.com









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant


----------



## Canzone

In Moscow yards
















2do2go.ru









2do2go.ru
















2do2go.ru
















2do2go.ru









2do2go.ru
















2do2go.ru









nag34279


----------



## Canzone

Arkhangelskoe by 5nap on Flickr









pankov1960









Skoda.t









scorpi









scorpi









scorpi









scorpi









onfoot.ru









onfoot.ru









onfoot.ru









onfoot.ru









onfoot.ru









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik


----------



## christos-greece

Strogino by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


The beautiful onion-domed churches of Moscow by Yvon from Ottawa, on Flickr


Moscow view by Tigisp, on Flickr


Red Square with Vasilevsky descent in Moscow by kitsosmitsos, on Flickr


Sunny spring cityscape, Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

tatiana-56









eliseeff-yury









VAS-138









Natali









Serg63Ant









Grach









scorpi









kip-garik









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









kip-garik









kip-garik


----------



## Canzone

Оther Wings of Moscow









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant
















Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant
















Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant


----------



## christos-greece

Patriarshy Bridge by Letty*, on Flickr


Moscow Downtown Skyline by Wholesale of void, on Flickr


Untitled by >nano<, on Flickr


DSC00449 by qwz, on Flickr


IMGP2640 by Vadim Trochinsky, on Flickr


Moscow center by r.harpia, on Flickr


Moscow center by r.harpia, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

photo-moskva.ru









sergeykorovin









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









photo-moskva.ru









sergeykorovin









SERYI









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









sergeykorovin


----------



## Canzone

Festival "Circle of Light" in the Museum "Tsaritsyno", Manege, Red, Theatre square, Gorky Park 4-8 October









losip









losip









losip









Dasan









facebook.com









losip









Dasan









facebook.com









facebook.com









facebook.com









facebook.com









Dasan









Dasan









facebook.com









facebook.com









Dasan









Dasan









Серый









Superman2014









Superman2014









marina74









losip









marina74









marina74









losip









losip









losip









marina74









losip









losip









losip









losip


----------



## entazis

http://www.spblife.info/_img/news/16344/original/1310803428.jpg 









http://kolyan.net/uploads/forum/images/1279370132.jpg 









http://www.cirota.ru/forum/images/102/102947.jpeg 









http://rewalls.com/pic/201103/1280x800/reWalls.com-25021.jpg 









http://rewalls.com/pic/201102/1280x1024/reWalls.com-20215.jpg 









http://www.worldis.me/uploads_user/171000/170407/135892_full.jpg









http://www.r7000.com/Images/1012283/A1012289.jpg









http://realty.dmir.ru/articles/content/31620/reportaj1lrg.jpg


----------



## VitMos

https://vk.com/vsevolodya
























https://vk.com/tasa_94








https://vk.com/palshkov








https://vk.com/id191277999
















https://vk.com/bestblackguy


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3160 by violinha, on Flickr


IMG_2156 by violinha, on Flickr


IMG_2157 by violinha, on Flickr


IMG_3150 by violinha, on Flickr


IMG_3145 by violinha, on Flickr


IMG_2110 by violinha, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photos


----------



## vinttt

By *Aleksey*


----------



## vinttt

By *mr. MyXiN*








*1920х1080*​


----------



## vinttt

By *РВСН*


----------



## vinttt

By *Serious_Dimon*


----------



## Canzone

Bright colours of Moscow autumn









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin


----------



## entazis

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ancora/albums/


----------



## Canzone

Bright colours of Moscow autumn (continuation)









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









nikolaiklepov









sergeykorovin









onfoot.ru









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin


----------



## Canzone

sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









VeraS-5431









Анатолий









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









mircantinovic









sergeykorovin









Viktor Agafoshin


----------



## Canzone

Constructivism  of 1920-ies, the Soviet avant-garde method (direction) in fine arts, architecture, photography and applied arts, which developed in the 1920 - the first half of 1930s. After that simplified structures appeared, typical and for our time, although there are a lot of original ideas









Natali









foto1966









sergeykorovin









nvirtiuga









Natali









Natali









Natali









trisha03









trisha03









trisha03









trisha03









mail.ru/inbox/popova_nn

Our time








Natali


----------



## christos-greece

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by lunarlynx, on Flickr


Moscow Kremlin by lunarlynx, on Flickr


Moscow Business Centre by DRoofing163, on Flickr


Moscow Business Centre by MiamiRoofing162, on Flickr


Moscow Business Centre by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


DSC00459 by qwz, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

By *mr. MyXiN*








*1920x1080*​


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/kirill_opex



























http://vk.com/kuz20


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/palshkov


----------



## Canzone

*Bridges I*









Inari









Black









Anna

1905 г.








onfoot.ru









onfoot.ru









Илья Елохов









sergeykorovin









Anna









LoLo999









Black









Black









SL









peshkom-pomoskwe.ru









Natalia K.









onfoot.ru









Windwater









kip-garik


----------



## Canzone

*Bridges II*

1912 г. 








В начале...









sergeykorovin









Нижний ящик стола









В начале...









onfoot.ru









onfoot.ru









onfoot.ru









kuznetsova.glascha









onfoot.ru









Natali









onfoot.ru









onfoot.ru









onfoot.ru









Larissa511









Larissa511









onfoot.ru









pravmir.ru


----------



## Canzone

*Bridges III*









onfoot.ru

18 century








onfoot.ru









UvaRossa









UvaRossa









www.photosight.ru









UvaRossa

Tsaritsyno (1778, 1784-85)








MARINA EFIMOVA









akteon.s









lanskoy-and









nag34279









titovladimir279









Rockster

(1728 – 1793) 








alek-ka4alin2012









onfoot.ru









Roman Mokhan









Mixas









Лора









Артур ©А.М. Angel


----------



## christos-greece

*** by Dmitry Ryzhkov | www.dmitryryzhkov.com, on Flickr


DSC07110_w by QuincySuneo, on Flickr


DSC07115_w by QuincySuneo, on Flickr


DSC00460 by qwz, on Flickr


889 by -5Nap-, on Flickr


Edelweiss, Moscow by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## entazis

In today's Moscow architecture is the direction, which is not so much said on the forum. It is a *Modern "Neoclassicism"*. Recent years Moscow has appeared many interesting buildings of this direction.


*I. "Roman house"*, 2nd Kazachiy lane, 4-6, Moscow, Russia.

Workshop of Mikhail Filippov, 2002-2005.
LLC «Service Project»
The authors - Mikhail Filippov (chief architect), Mikhail Leonov (project leader), Tamara Filippova, Alexander Filippov, Olga Mranova, Ekaterina Mikhailova




























"This house a milestone in the contemporary Russian architecture, for he proves that classics can be reborn, and all the arguments about the need of «modern perusal» now discarded as irrelevant. This house is evacuated from a small context of modern construction and is included in the long history of architecture - Mikhail Filippov is in dialogue with Stalin classics, Neoclassicism of the early twentieth century, Russian classics of the XVIII century, Baroque Bernini and Renaissance Palladio".
Grigory Revzin, Construction of the picture
The Roman house of Mikhail Filippov
XVII-MMVI - 20.03.2006
http://www.filippovm.ru/press/archive/publ_0201.htm


----------



## entazis

*II. Residential building with offices*, Moscow, Pogorelskiy Lane, 6-8, 1996-1998.

Chief architect of the project: Dmitry Barkhin
Workshop leader: Mikhail Leonov
The Architects: I. Koroleva, M. Slavutskaya, M. Zabednova, R. Pomozov, G. Bibikov.

Literally, a few dozen meters from Mikhail Filippov's "Roman house" there is another remarkable example of modern classics - residential building with offices of Dmitry Barkhin. For more than a decade, he is so organically entered into the historical fabric of the Zamoskvorechye, that it feels like he's standing here for a hundred years as a profitable house of pre-revolutionary (1917) Moscow.









"The house built by Dmitry Barkhin in Pogorelskiy Lane, went almost unnoticed. When that project it belongs as much to 1994, real design was in 1999, he practically was not published. Meanwhile, it is a very interesting phenomenon.
The house includes three elements. First, it is a big gray 9-storey housing, located on the 2nd Cossack and Pogorelskiy Lane. Secondly, it is the red mansion with a rotunda on the corner Pogorelskiy and Scheyininsky lanes. And thirdly - another mansion, which goes sideways in Scheyininsky lane and the main facade - in yard of the complex. 9-storey housing built as if it were the neo-1910s, a mansion with a rotunda built under Bazhenov, and the composition of the facade of the third mansion is based on the monuments of the Moscow Empire style (the stable yard Gilardi in Kuzminki), while columns its exactly the measurements, reproduce columns Thomas de Thomon, used them in the mausoleum to husband-benefactor» in Pavlovsk."
Grigory Revzin
Environment and classics
XI-MMIV - 30.07.2004
http://www.projectclassica.ru/m_classik/11_2004/11_classik_02a.htm
http://www.barhin.ru/node.php?mode=display&id=14


----------



## Goldflag

I love the mercury building!


----------



## entazis

*III. Administrative building*, Moscow, Malaya Ordynka street, apartment 15, 2008.

The workshop Director - Dmitry Barkhin
Architects: S. Ivannikov, D. Barkhin, A. Barkhin, N. Basangova









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6402/27376711.5c/0_567a9_2741539b_orig

Five years ago district Zamoskvorechye was decorated by another work of Dmitry Barkhin. This building also naturally suited to the historic character of the ancient district of Moscow, so it's been almost unnoticed. Quite obviously, Mature work does not cause irritation to the connoisseurs of architecture, unlike screaming tasteless kitsch, with unskilled parody of classics, flooded in recent years our city. Dmitry Barkhin - Keeper of traditions, fluent styles, representative of a famous Moscow dynasty of the architects, who began their creative path before the revolution of 1917.













































http://www.barhin.ru/node.php?mode=display&id=29


----------



## entazis

*IV. "Noble nest"*, Levshinsky lane, 11/19, Moscow, Russia, architect. Ilya Utkin, 2004.

Offered to the attention example of modern neoclassic. This house is in the depths of the quiet Moscow lanes. The building as if sunk in the historic city, as if standing here always. At the crossing lanes tactfully corner of the house is decorated with smooth rounded crowned with a tower-gazebo, which holds the prospect in cross lanes. Draws the attention of the highest quality cladding of decorative bricks and thoroughness of the architectural details. Curious balcony, it does not support traditional Atlanta, but mascarons Atlanteans, producing a strong impression on the viewer.





































Architectural details


















Lobby____________________________________________________________________Swimming pool









Yard 








http://www.keramos.ru/articles/russkie-klassiki/
http://www.ilyautkin.ru/postroyki/po...inssky_per.htm
http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/mordo...6_original.jpg
http://www.storojev.ru/slides/040.jpg


----------



## vinttt

By *_Night City Dream_*


----------



## Canzone

Housing Estate "Granatny (Garnet) Palace"









snegiri.com









pankov1960









Ekaterina888mist









Serg63Ant









pankov1960









pankov1960









pankov1960









lubalubasha2010









Ekaterina888mist

Printing house of Ryabushinsky "Morning of Russia" 1907-1909.









IvKis 









m









АЛЕКСАНДР ВДОВИН









nvirtiuga









nvirtiuga


----------



## entazis

In continuation of the theme "modern Moscow Neoclassicism:

*V. Pompei house*, Moscow, Filippovskiy Per., 13, architect. Mikhail Belov, 2005.

This house is in the cosy Arbat lane opposite the Church of Apostle Philip of the 17th century, its connection with the colors of the ancient temple. In the facade decoration antique European technology of drawing of colour plasters "sgraffito" with decorative bronze plaques in the form of stars and bronze columns in the loggias.



















"The most dramatic scenery of the year. As a form of this house of itself does not represent anything - box it is. But 95 percent of architecture - boxes. What to do with them? Belov offered a variant: to sew up a box at incredibly bright and boxed sets. Theme - «Pompei style», which sounded in Moscow in the past, but for the first time became the main theme."
http://www.drumsk.ru/arch/detail.php?ID=1406





































http://www.welhome.ru/files/imagecache/fullsize2/G1308 (1).jpg
http://www.troikaestate.ru/upload/iblock/096/096b55cba6364e35df9148aca1bfdb51.jpg
http://pics.livejournal.com/klybnichka777/pic/000dfs15/s640x480
http://www.archi.ru/files/img/news/large650/8349.jpg
http://www.archi.ru/files/img/news/large650/14045.jpg





































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/entazis2013/album/347491/?p=1


----------



## entazis

Just steps away from the "Pompeii's house" is located:

*VI. Hotel and restaurant "Gogolevsky, 31"*, Moscow, Gogolevsky Boulevard, 31, architect. Alexey Soldatov, the mosaic: Sergey Averyanov, 2010.










Hotel "Russo-Balt Hotel" just with 15 rooms in the centre of Moscow, which opened a new place called "Gogolevsky, 31", is an elegant variation on the theme of "art Nouveau". A small but exquisite restaurant is located on the ground floor, having occupied about 100 sq.m in the lobby of the hotel.




































The owner of the hotel, Vadim Zadorozhny, is known for the original project «Museum of Technology» on Ilyinskoye shosse, although the experience in the restaurant business has also. As well as hot an interest in history. For embodiment of the idea of the tenant pre-revolutionary house in the heart of the capital had suffered a serious reconstruction: the three floors added two more, facades украсились stylish mosaics, stucco elements of artistic forging. Through the efforts of architect Alexey Soldatov appeared interiors, напрашивающиеся on the role of a manual on the art Nouveau style: chamber premises, streamlined forms, bright stained-glass Windows, floral decor. Any item is a work of art. Often true: in the hall are antique clocks, vases and figurines. Here lamp made in the famous Tiffany technique, there is stylish soft carpets. On large dishes lined mouth-watering chocolates. The journey begins with the entrance facade of the building from a distance attracts the attention of mosaics with Golden smalt and the thinnest on the execution of stucco in the form of rose bushes. A dozen tables, served brilliant crystal, white fireplace, a bar with a cash register beginning of the twentieth century - in a word, Gogolevsky 31» is a credible game in art Nouveau.


















































































Hard to believe that in the basis of the building is an old tenement house built in 1879. Built upon the project of architect P.P. Zykov, the house still has been subjected to reconstruction in 1909. But the appearance of absolutely different from today's: it was a very modest, almost imperceptible three-storey building, known in Soviet times only on the first floor it was located only in Moscow children Barber. After major reconstruction of the 2000s and add two floors with a complete change of facades and internal device, this house can be considered as a completely new piece, a modern and very good replica of the art Nouveau style.

So the building looked in the Soviet period (right on the photo):









http://restoratorchef.ru/2008/08/gogol_bulvar/
http://www.artlib.ru/index.php?id=11&idp=0&fp=2&uid=10426&iid=131889&idg=0&user_serie=0
http://www.tourister.ru/world/europe/russia/city/moscow/hotels/193353
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6444/59044337.16/0_7eff9_74b5bdd3_-1-L

The current view:









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/entazis2013/album/347491/?p=1


----------



## entazis

*VII. Aurora hotel*, Moscow, Petrovka street, 11 , architect. A.G. Loktev, 1999.










*Hotel MARRIOTT Royal Aurora* was opened in January 1999 at the intersection of the oldest Moscow Petrovka street and Stoleshnikov lane. The main architect and the author of the project is to Alexander Loktev. Many centuries Petrovka and headscarves were a place of active cultural and commercial life of Moscow. The architects had a difficult task - to create a hotel that would not only harmoniously blended into the historical and cultural image of the city, but also decorated it. The project of the hotel were started in 1995 and continued until 1998. When you create a project conscious of the nearness of the Bolshoi Theatre, hence some theatricality of the hotel, the atmosphere of the arts. In the decoration of the facades used tile murals towers above the Bay Windows remind tent Church of the ascension in Kolomenskoye. 






















































The atrium and lobby


















http://www.mospromstroy.com/objects/built/marriott/
http://marriottmoscowroyalaurora.ru...iott-moscow-royal-aurora/hotel-fact-sheet.asp
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6312/27376711.55/0_54061_b8263479_XXL.jpg
http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/...erskaya-Stoleshnikov/DSC_6293_zps72a32d9f.jpg
http://mosday.ru/photos/54_309.jpg


----------



## entazis

*VIII. Italian quarter*, Moscow, Dolgorukovskaya street, 21, architect. Mikhail Filippov, 2003-2013 (completion) 































































































































"Italian quarter" can be rightfully called the pearl of Moscow architecture. Architect M. Filippov known for such a landmark constructions in neoclassical style, as a Roman house in Zamoskvorechye and construction complex "Marshal" on the street of Marshal Rybalko. Architecture of the Italian quarter and kept strict, at the same time romantic and reminds of ancient cities of Italy. They also measured in terms of planning decisions of apartments, because this is very important for potential buyers of elite apartments in the center of Moscow. "Italian quarter is situated in an immediate proximity to the Central street of Moscow - Tverskaya.
Fan speed composition of a residential complex has internal cozy courtyards, number of floors gradually grows from its Central axis point - of the bell tower of the old Church of St. Nicholas in the New Settlement.

Layout and preliminary study



























http://www.filippovm.ru/projectlist.php?section=buildings
http://www.archi.ru
http://www.cian.ru/showphoto.php?id_flat2=1739483
http://www.tweed.ru/sites/default/f...al-dolgorukovskaya_d-21-novoslobodskaya_3.jpg
http://urbanus.ru/img/mce/c_item/508/fulltext/28.jpg?1364217314
http://m1.bfm.ru/news/maindocumentphoto/2011/08/19/kv1.jpg
http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/8140/img480e3c7a01851big.jpg
http://photofile.ru/photo/kirgam/4016491/xlarge/100867705.jpg


----------



## Canzone

Residential complex "Heart of the capital"

«Heart of the Capital» - is the largest project of complex development of the territory in the history of the company «Don-Stroy», it occupies the territory of 14 hectares on the Bank of the Moscow river, it is located on the Shelepikhinskaya embankment close to the business center «Moscow-city» and is a modern quarter of the city, including both the living area, and a significant number of infrastructure and public spaces. A key principle of the project: creation on the site of the depressive industrial zone of comfortable urban environment - this «city within a city» with a large Park space and a landscaped embankment of the Moscow river. Design work is done by architectural Studio SPEECH under the leadership of Sergei Sergei Tchoban.

S total, m2 - 635 130 sq.m
S residential, m2 - 352 144 sq.m

It's a quarter of the new generation, concentrating in itself the public spaces of various formats. There are also kindergartens and a school, fitness centers, swimming pool, cafe and restaurants, shops and medical centers, separate grounds for walking and dog training, such activities as the rollerdromes and bike area, open playgrounds, a creative Studio, yoga centers, dance schools and much more. About 20% of territory will be used for parks and public gardens, and part of the public spaces will be located on the open-air pedestrian promenade, which makes it an attractive place not only for living, but also for all residents of the capital.

Start of the construction is planned by the beginning of 2014, the project will be implemented in three stages. Today on sale are elegant suites in a complex of apartments of the second construction stage (37-storey building AP1, the term of the keys - June 2017), located on the first line of the quarter, with Moscow river views.





































donstroy.com


----------



## vinttt

By *choronzon*


----------



## vinttt

Moscow night city landscape by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Night view of Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow night panorama by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Night city by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Urban view at Moscow night by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Motion blur of road traffic by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Large Moscow avenue at night by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Ventilation system on roof by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Residential homes and office high-rise building by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Summer Moscow skyline at sunset by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Night view of Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Golden sunset Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow night panorama by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

Рregnant caryatids 1875  









etovidel.net









Serg63Ant









wikipedia.org









moscowwalks.ru









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









Serg63Ant









kip-garik









moscow-live.ru









sapozhnik-1









sergeykorovin









trisha03

In Vorontsovo park








sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin


----------



## Canzone

*Golden October*









ternovskiy.livejournal.com









ternovskiy.livejournal.com









ternovskiy.livejournal.com









ternovskiy.livejournal.com









ternovskiy.livejournal.com









ternovskiy.livejournal.com









ternovskiy.livejournal.com









ternovskiy.livejournal.com









ternovskiy.livejournal.com









ternovskiy.livejournal.com









ternovskiy.livejournal.com


----------



## Canzone

Housing complex "Aerobus"









dom-aerobus.ru









dom-aerobus.ru









dom-aerobus.ru









dom-aerobus.ru









dom-aerobus.ru









dom-aerobus.ru









dom-aerobus.ru









aervmo.ru









century21.ru









nabegovoy.com


----------



## entazis

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5907/iog2.12f/0_70014_d3464b93_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5008/iog2.12e/0_6f51b_d5570061_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5110/iog2.12e/0_6f52a_93881be9_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5304/iog2.12e/0_6f529_c8700570_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6718/35536178.21/0_78fa7_be895581_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6518/68872705.12/0_d641a_9e33e1ee_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6428/68872705.13/0_dfcc0_3098371c_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5010/210496888.18/0_d4df2_87b60894_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6445/68872705.12/0_d95ce_390b280_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6436/68872705.14/0_e40ef_6c8159c8_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5632/68872705.14/0_e42f1_1c7430d8_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5707/68872705.12/0_d7a95_fb027276_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9516/202867906.d/0_123aef_135ba8ff_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9327/202867906.d/0_123883_df1ed8c8_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4519/68872705.b/0_a4c15_37bc3af1_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3914/68872705.12/0_d7a94_e9792dba_XXL.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

One of the "seven sisters" towers by lunarlynx, on Flickr


Ancient Kremlin walls by lunarlynx, on Flickr


Moscow night panorama by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow night lighting by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


*** by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


Moscow Downtown Skyline by Wholesale of void, on Flickr


Moscow view by Tigisp, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

By * Aleksey*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The first photo its great


----------



## entazis

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5506/27376711.47/0_49418_186d7db_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5102/izus.2c/0_3a40c_3f009257_orig









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5402/izus.2c/0_3a40b_ffa04faf_orig









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5102/izus.2b/0_3a3d6_e6c67c87_orig









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/24/iog2.27/0_ae39_731ae640_orig









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/51/iog2.2c/0_efc3_71075ad7_orig









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6720/210496888.22/0_de3ab_ab11921f_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/15/izus.2/0_8a53_c20ba842_-1-orig









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4604/izus.36/0_3c98c_4e157966_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5304/izus.46/0_47bbf_347daa28_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4608/izus.45/0_471b6_7407c858_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5906/izus.45/0_471b4_2c1fc52c_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4804/izus.2f/0_3baf0_f577821a_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4804/izus.2f/0_3baee_66a3d0ba_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4508/izus.2f/0_3bae4_2fc34c2f_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3308/iog2.5c/0_2b71b_8f050d10_orig


----------



## Canzone

Belorussky railway station is one of nine main railway stations in Moscow. It was opened in 1870 and rebuilt in its current form in 1910-12.

Until 1907 (before the reconstruction) the building of the station looked like this:









sheleg.ru

Photo 1900








retrofoto.ru

In 1909 it was rebuilt by the engineer Strukov
Photo 1911








wikipedia.org









wikipedia.org

Tver viaduct (or Tverskaya street overpass) was built in 1904 upon the project of engineer И.И.Струкова.
View on Tverskaya street overpass from Brest (Belarusian) station, 1907








fotosoyuz.ru









pastvu.com

Photo of the 1920s








HunterBear©

Later, the arch was installed on Kutuzovsky Prospekt near Poklonnaya mountain. On the photo - details








Serg63Ant

View of Leningradsky prospect and the Tver overpass 1960s








content.foto.mail

Photo of the station 1970s








Svetlana-ods

Modern views
The Tverskaya Zastava (outpost) square








Indigo

Belorussky railway station and Tverskaya overpass








cn.ru/terka









cn.ru/terka


----------



## vinttt

by Sergey Alimov


----------



## vinttt

By *РВСН*


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow night urban view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Glowing lines on highrise roof by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Crossroad traffic by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow in mirror reflection by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Golden sunset Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Distant view of Ostankino TV tower by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## entazis

A few words about the modern Moscow Neoclassicism.

*IX. "Egg-House"* on Mashkova street, 1, architect. S. Tkachenko, 2002-2004.

Architectural workshop of Sergey Tkachenko (LLC "Arc"):
End of 1998, the creative team of the architectural workshop of Sergey Tkachenko (S. Tkachenko- head, О. Dubrovsky, И. Voznesensky, А. Kononenko) marked the release of a series of unusual projects of apartment houses and office buildings. All of them anyway vary the shape of an egg.










The main volume of the residential complex represents a traditional Moscow residential building with apartments, stylistically similar to the profitable houses of the early 20th century and of the "Stalin" architecture 1930-50-ies.



















A highlight was extension to the building, which was one of the highlights in the quiet lanes of old Moscow.










Building plan









Inside the "Egg-House" is stored in a separate apartment. Artist Maria Morozova painted this "egg" not outside, but inside. 



























http://artmorozova.narod.ru/dom_yaizo_cupol.jpg
http://www.mmsk.ru/objects/unit/?id=36430
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4912/...2aa24c_XXL.jpg
http://www.razpuskane.com/wp-content...se-600x800.jpg
http://bincorealty.ru/index.php/objects/details/ul_mashkova_1/
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9554/210496888.22/0_de5da_863d4139_M.png


----------



## vinttt

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/10330357785/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Sergey_A

*Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation*





























pics by me


----------



## Supernatural9

^^ Sergey Lavrov is very lucky.


----------



## Canzone

nvirtiuga









trisha03









trisha03









trisha03









trisha03









trisha03









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin


----------



## vinttt

By *Arseny*


----------



## vinttt

http://cs313129.vk.me/v313129960/6780/Gv-itXFJd4Q.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Moscow in mirror reflection by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Distant view of Ostankino TV tower by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow tall buildings by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow highway by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hi guys long time no see:hi:






^^
Кипучая,
Могучая,
Никем непобедимая,-
Страна моя,
Москва моя -
Ты самая любимая!♥♫♪♥
http://www.moskva.fm/artist/%D0%B1%D0...

oops... the link does not work.
please check out in video description
i bet you will like this soviet song. its really masterwork 

at 2:24 in the vid. styled soda machine in the USSR
retro photo: 



















hope you like it


----------



## Nika007

*Moscow in May: VVC All-Russia Exhibition Centre
*


----------



## Nika007

:cheer:удалось пофоткать неработающие фонтаны в безветренную погоду


----------



## entazis

By *Rockster*: 









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6212/23734436.35/0_6f87b_372f1bc2_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4421/23734436.2e/0_68be3_91671ce6_XL.jpg
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5708/rockster2.28/0_5e000_9469afea_-1-XL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6437/23734436.3e/0_8569d_5a721bed_-1-XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4527/23734436.2e/0_694cf_e516fada_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5604/rockster2.28/0_5d898_c2bcfca6_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5606/23734436.30/0_6c610_d80e7f46_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5608/rockster2.29/0_5e334_6aaa7442_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5414/23734436.2f/0_6a0c4_bfd56fd0_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4513/23734436.30/0_6bace_4a50a472_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4513/rockster2.27/0_5b950_c2a579ca_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4611/23734436.2f/0_6a386_3b932b4_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6444/23734436.3e/0_88c65_aa3a94c_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9222/23734436.3f/0_8dcd3_c2fe18c1_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5805/rockster2.26/0_59e38_d6c09d24_-1-XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5643/23734436.3d/0_824a2_f4da00be_XXXL.jpg


----------



## vinttt

By *РВСН*


----------



## Canzone

sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









mail.ru/inbox/popova_nn









Natаly St.


----------



## COmountainsguy

Moscow is such an awesome looking city. Thanks for all the pictures.


----------



## entazis

By *Андрей Журавлев*









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6622/9585059.6/0_7c1ad_92526c97_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6621/9585059.6/0_7bb6e_f403b64f_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6623/9585059.6/0_7c1c8_a0847427_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6508/9585059.4/0_78461_add47138_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6508/9585059.4/0_7973c_22cd2f3c_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6606/9585059.4/0_7869f_847c1f92_XL.jpg
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6520/9585059.6/0_7c484_219c951c_XL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6305/9585059.3/0_732a4_de6fd5b2_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6111/9585059.2/0_72d65_d794a727_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5700/9585059.3/0_75081_3c4c5ea0_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/51/9585059.3/0_74c2a_6891467f_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5302/9585059.3/0_7507f_4d5492af_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6301/9585059.2/0_72cd2_76db9d6f_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5703/9585059.3/0_757a7_2b5893e7_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6211/9585059.2/0_72386_dd41c184_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6307/9585059.2/0_72178_2bf95f5a_XXL.jpg


----------



## entazis

By *Андрей Журавлев*









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6001/9585059.0/0_6f92e_99b36507_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6104/9585059.1/0_7008e_f4f9a642_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6000/9585059.1/0_6fa3c_c3fb1900_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6000/9585059.1/0_6fa3f_7cd72829_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5907/9585059.0/0_6f887_9254f447_-1-XL.jpg
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4810/9585059.3/0_75667_f64bcb4f_XL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/7/9585059.3/0_74931_64f1364d_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9313/9585059.b/0_8e979_c44dc866_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6721/9585059.b/0_8e97a_1a207e6f_-1-XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4913/9585059.c/0_93b26_5c821692_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9168/9585059.b/0_8e5e8_5ac637c1_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6201/9585059.2/0_70bfb_4061e9db_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6508/9585059.4/0_7845f_ec870e5d_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6104/9585059.0/0_6f93c_70022488_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6002/9585059.1/0_6fe0f_6f585c4a_XXL.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by yannrainer, on Flickr


Moscow skyline from the Kremlin by Yvon from Ottawa, on Flickr


Large Moscow avenue at night by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Traffic on Moscow's streets by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Residential homes and office high-rise building by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Northwestern Moscow area by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









Тэдди









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin









sergeykorovin


----------



## vinttt

http://stroi.mos.ru/photogallery/album/2013-10-30-vyhod-schita-lomonosovskii-pr-sobyanin-husnullin


----------



## entazis

By *леший* & *Losh*









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6708/202867906.d/0_1212d7_d01fe551_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5900/s-loshakov.20/0_404be_6435d582_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6716/202867906.f/0_12efd5_21dd21a1_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9557/202867906.f/0_12e277_2d011ea8_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9353/202867906.e/0_12769d_a5bb6f80_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9301/202867906.e/0_126ab5_d2ed7a5b_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9250/202867906.e/0_1257db_6ad4c416_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9058/202867906.b/0_10ccc6_34059bd2_XXL.jpg

Monument to the composer Aleksandrov








http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6425/202867906.5/0_f283a_5f85d02f_-1-XL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4137/202867906.2/0_ece35_9deb9921_-2-XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9112/202867906.9/0_1046c9_6d76529e_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9325/202867906.b/0_10dff4_3dd75747_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5014/202867906.e/0_125b1a_bfd7160d_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9265/202867906.b/0_10bea7_1716848b_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9109/202867906.d/0_1204d7_f0bb0220_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9301/202867906.b/0_10c960_aa3a7474_XXL.jpg


----------



## entazis

By *Rockster*

Centre of Russian old believers - Rogozhsky village








http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6442/23734436.3e/0_85b50_1b2866b0_-1-XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6621/23734436.39/0_7726d_79699009_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5506/rockster2.28/0_5dab9_84c50b10_-1-XXL.jpg
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6104/23734436.32/0_6d5b6_479aa0e1_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6705/23734436.40/0_92e37_9482e46a_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6416/23734436.3a/0_78f37_509d055_-1-XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6427/23734436.3d/0_82325_3a8b496_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9307/23734436.3f/0_90bfb_6912de2a_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6400/23734436.37/0_728c5_beb5a680_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6403/23734436.37/0_723e0_1b75b832_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6506/23734436.3b/0_7b24c_866686fc_XXXL.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Kremlin Palace by koraybektas, on Flickr


Moscú/Moscow, 1996 by sespir, on Flickr


Moscú/Moscow, 1996 by sespir, on Flickr


Into the night by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


Into the night by DRoofing163, on Flickr


"we're moving through this transitory life" by richy vanesio, on Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/siemrodt


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/siemrodt


----------



## nadielosabra

http://www.flickr.com/photos/siemrodt


----------



## Canzone

Mixas









Mixas









Rockster









Mixas









М Юрич









М Юрич









kip-garik









Mixas









Mixas









AIVENGO 5885









AIVENGO 5885









AIVENGO 5885









AIVENGO 5885


----------



## entazis

By *Сергей Миронов*

*The Three railway stations square*








http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9480/6652979.48/0_ac024_b14378a_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6714/6652979.48/0_ac025_b8dff532_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9507/6652979.48/0_ac008_3265cea0_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9300/6652979.48/0_ac007_22134bb3_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9509/6652979.48/0_ac00a_d7dee76b_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6703/6652979.48/0_ac00b_eb2c8a33_XXXL.jpg


----------



## entazis

By *Сергей Миронов*

*In the Moscow metro*








http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4808/volizugor.2a/0_71e68_1b08e6c4_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5503/volizugor.2a/0_71e69_5ce7b1d2_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5502/volizugor.2a/0_70938_8380abcb_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5900/volizugor.2a/0_70940_ad8e337c_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5903/volizugor.2a/0_711d0_513f2036_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6436/6652979.45/0_a360f_b26ccf8c_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5701/volizugor.2a/0_70c6c_7c81afbf_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5602/volizugor.2a/0_70c2a_76839d39_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4700/volizugor.2a/0_709dc_6751fa0d_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6002/volizugor.2a/0_70963_932a9344_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5108/volizugor.2a/0_70c6b_f51fc0f6_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4700/volizugor.2a/0_70815_2acb3352_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3512/volizugor.15/0_44727_95819d48_orig









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3510/volizugor.15/0_44728_623c56d7_orig
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5904/volizugor.2a/0_71248_9fe511c3_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5903/volizugor.2a/0_71249_25b277ca_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4701/volizugor.2a/0_708cd_3e7747ce_XXXL.jpg


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/albums-575399


----------



## entazis

By *Сергей Миронов* & *Андрей Журавлев*









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5641/6652979.46/0_a4d43_aa962a1d_-1-XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9323/6652979.49/0_adc56_6a443f56_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6442/6652979.45/0_a196e_7a99c70a_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4122/6652979.45/0_a1d9a_6693e04_XL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4136/6652979.44/0_a07f0_42adabc3_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5701/volizugor.27/0_6bad8_c2e23ac8_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/14/volizugor.5/0_68a2_74e1fb4c_-1-orig









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6443/6652979.44/0_a073b_56cca857_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4124/6652979.44/0_9ffd0_da50178c_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6211/9585059.2/0_723b0_4a0de54_XL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5600/volizugor.24/0_691a2_732df493_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9353/6652979.49/0_adc8b_dd03ee36_XXL.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow skyline from the Kremlin by Yvon from Ottawa, on Flickr


Sunrise by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Ancient Kremlin walls by lunarlynx, on Flickr


Moscow night city landscape by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Night view of Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Modern residential area in Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## entazis

Thus looked an ancient Moscow, which shook foreigners its original beauty and produced a very strong impression. Preserved about this documents, richly illustrated memoirs of foreign guests and ambassadors.

*So looked Moscow in the 17th century by famous paintings of A. Vasnetsov:*


















*And this from the paintings of M. Kudryavtsev:*




































*In Moscow there are two places where reconstructed view of the city from the 17th century:*

*I. The Palace of Tsar Alexei Mikhailovich in Kolomenskoye*
On an ancient engraving:









According to surviving wooden model of the 18th century:









Recently restored in Kolomenskoye Palace is made in strict accordance with the drawings of the reign of Catherine II:








http://i.redigo.ru/4e9449bb98a00.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4105/valerij-knyazkin.4b/0_38302_28ec5601_XL









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3509/repbyf49.26/0_2e7c4_817543eb_XL

*II. Kremlin in Izmailovo recreated as a romantic recollection of Moscow of the 17th century:*








http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9353/6652979.49/0_adc8b_dd03ee36_XXL.jpg

*Modern authors have used in the architecture of the Izmailovo Kremlin forms, which were used in Russian architecture at least 1000 years.*


----------



## vinttt

By *Kirgam*


----------



## Canzone

Валюша









Serg63Ant

To M. Kutuzov








Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant

Ukrainian Boulevard















Serg63Ant









Serg63Ant









grishinslawa

Brateevo bridge








intomoscow.ru









moscow-live.ru









moscow-live.ru


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The first photo is just very nice


----------



## entazis

^^*The Neglinnaya River* for nearly 200 years carries its waters in an underground pipe. No longer exist walls of the White city. In their place arose Boulevard ring. Where there were towers with a gate - now a small area, they still retain the titles of the gate. Well-known names of the Pokrovskie gate, Prechistenskie gates... they remind us of the medieval Moscow. But rarely anyone could fall under the earth and penetrate into the pipe of the river Neglinka. Today will help us in this Moscow diggers:
http://news6.ru/foto/7535-kusochki-podzemnoy-moskvy.html

*The Neglinnaya River* is a river in the center of Moscow, the left tributary of the Moscow river. Length 7,5 km, almost the entire enclosed in a tube. The river gave name to many Moscow streets, squares and metro station.









Today in the underground river bed is prohibited to discharge sewage water. Water in the river is clean, tributaries flow into the Neglinka in individual tubes. Here the main direction turns to the left:




































Previously narrow collector does not cope with flood flows, leading to floods in the street. Modern, extended section of the collector was built in the 1980s under the Neglinnaya street, that forever solved the problem of floods:









Here you can see the walled a small narrow segment of the collector in the form of a parabola. It was an old narrow stretch of tunnel.































































Next pipe with arches parabolic shape wider. These amazing parabolic arches remind us about the era of the art Nouveau style. Above us - Metropol hotel. This section of the pipe was built in the early 20th century, simultaneously with the famous hotel:


















Then the river is committed to the place of confluence of the Moskva river, passing under the territory of Alexandrovsky garden near the Western walls of the Kremlin:


















From the main collector you can log in historical cellars of the 19th century: 



























At the walls of the ancient Kremlin the river flows into the Moscow river. Left photo - collector output underground track:








http://antares-610.users.photofile.ru/photo/antares-610/4007957/95834961.jpg

Many mysteries stores underground Moscow. Today tour was helt by *YX*


----------



## vinttt

danlux


----------



## vinttt

#moscow #evening at @pwc_russia by viewakarlov, on Flickr


#moscow #city by ozz.alex, on Flickr


Moscow skyline Russia by TerryGeorge., on Flickr


20120929-DSC_7063 by mashavsl, on Flickr


*** by DallasRoofing160, on Flickr


Modern metropolis cityscape by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Exeter FS FAM 2013 VIEW From Four Seasons MOSCOW by exeterinternational, on Flickr


Moscow City by BlaizeG, on Flickr


20120929-DSC_7147 by mashavsl, on Flickr


DSC_6919 by mashavsl, on Flickr


1 by mashavsl, on Flickr


Moscow International Business Center "Moscow City" by BaikalNature, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nonyo/










https://vk.com/qwerty_id























































https://vk.com/marekkowalski




























https://vk.com/id3853657










https://vk.com/id120329664










https://vk.com/al_kors










https://vk.com/hawrickly


----------



## Canzone

Anton Roditelskiy









Михаил Чупахин









ludmila-belitova









Natalia Yasnaya









-Светлана-

Near Moscow








av_otus.livejournal.com









Rockster

In this manor was born and lived Vyazemsky P. A. Here lived and wrote «History of the Russian state» Nikolai Karamzin.









oldmos.ru









kip-garik









kip-garik









Serg63Ant









kip-garik









kip-garik









kip-garik









Солейг


----------



## christos-greece

Another beautiful sunset in Moscow today! Romantic geometry. by lina_photo, on Flickr


2nov13 izmailovo - 3 by pxs119, on Flickr


Exeter International - View of Red Square Kremlin 1812 Museum Moscow by exeterinternational, on Flickr


EXETER - View of Red Square from the NEW Four Seasons Moscow by exeterinternational, on Flickr


----------



## entazis

By *Gerra* 









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9498/6594303.4c/0_6cb96_1d1d0e63_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5007/6594303.4b/0_6c931_d3e510d4_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9516/6594303.4a/0_6b635_48a80cb5_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9164/6594303.48/0_69bfc_302d0962_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9110/6594303.48/0_69bfd_855effdd_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9351/6594303.4a/0_6b432_49c92c54_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9584/6594303.49/0_6ab0e_328a8e1_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6427/6594303.45/0_6694c_c07496ca_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9065/6594303.47/0_67f31_7568b0a_XXXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6447/6594303.45/0_66657_fe53e19f_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4127/6594303.45/0_66478_d38f95ca_XL.jpg
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4311/gerra3.16/0_38021_8fadc53_XL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6604/6594303.3a/0_5b743_ce285d94_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3711/6594303.40/0_63a52_5c63a2ce_-2-XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4127/6594303.40/0_63a50_44d0c2ed_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9153/6594303.46/0_67844_a1faf5f7_XXL.jpg


----------



## Izus67

petrushanov.livejournal.com


----------



## vinttt

By *mr. MyXiN*








*1920х1080*









*1920х1080*


----------



## christos-greece

Red Square by BlaizeG, on Flickr


Untitled by DRoofing163, on Flickr


Untitled by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


Red Square at night by DallasRoofing160, on Flickr


DSC00453 by Seljean78, on Flickr


MIBC by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## entazis

*New cottage village "Deauville"*. This is one of many villages in the so-called Rublevka, where prefer to settle rich people.
It's located in the Odintsovo district - most ecologically clean and respectable district of the Moscow region. Location of the elite settlement is a large forest area of 64 hectares, of which 16 hectares of magnificent lake. Easy to reach, moving from Moscow ring road on the Minsk direction (with entrances from Minsk and the Mozhaisk highway). The path will be short, only 10-11 km..

In the village of Deauville more hundreds of cottages and townhouses. The Foundation for the projects of a significant part of residential areas and infrastructure formed sketches of French architects of the late XIX - early XX century, which became available due to archival materials. Also in the design of assistance and specialists of the French architectural workshops.

The location of the houses, their artistic design are carefully designed and created as a result of harmonious architectural ensemble, in every detail, feel the unity of style. But every facade of the unique. It is impossible not to mention the fact that this cottage village was designed and built taking into account the requirements to the security environment and the modern standard of living standards with a high level of comfort.































































































































http://www.poselok.ru/moscow/poselok/10997/
http://www.prestige-house.com/poselok-dovil/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/entazis2013/album/369744/?p=0


----------



## Izus67

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5288344


----------



## vinttt

By * mr. MyXiN*








*1920х1080*


----------



## vinttt

http://cs311820.vk.me/v311820319/5803/AK6vdwEdKK0.jpg


----------



## AlMos

http://vk.com/albums5457050


----------



## entazis

*New cottage village "Deauville". *Continuation.

Townhouses:




















































































































http://d-e-s-i-g-n.ru/projects/chastnyie-doma/taunhausyi-v-dovile/


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7726 by Howlander, on Flickr


Sunrise by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


One of the "seven sisters" towers by lunarlynx, on Flickr


Moscow night urban view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow skyline at night by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Night city by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow night panorama by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Skyline - Moscow, August 2013 by marco/restano, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

http://vk.com/album1541756_144275489


----------



## entazis

*Cottage village «Novogorsk-7»*, 2010-2013.

After the New Deauville it is another interesting village, designed in a traditional European style. It is situated at the distance 5 km to North-West from Moscow. The unique nature conservation complex, consisting of a forest, river and many forest streams, became the surroundings of the cottage village «Novogorsk-7». 51 hectare of forest area 182 tenure. An interesting selection of projects of cottages, you can select not only suitable size and style of the building. Here you can find houses built in the Victorian style of the Northern Flanders, and of course in the art Nouveau style.















































































































































































































































































http://www.novogorsk-7.ru/media/?PAGEN_1=7
http://www.cott.ru/detail/novogorsk-7.htm
http://guberny.ru/item/1175


----------



## AlMos

http://e-strannik.livejournal.com/55005.html


----------



## vinttt

http://cs305414.vk.me/v305414050/6019/2fFIwpqTB40.jpg


http://cs322330.vk.me/v322330553/296c/oH4zNrZtrcw.jpg






http://vk.com/kuz20?w=wall132113553_1632


http://cs314922.vk.me/v314922553/625/WhV9CHA48n4.jpg


http://msk-roofers.livejournal.com/84828.html


http://guard-zaycev.livejournal.com/48870.html


----------



## AlMos

^^^^^^ hno:


http://cs314723.vk.me/v314723319/587c/gknZebHVQRk.jpg


http://cs314723.vk.me/v314723657/3f70/C_wJxWwNPeM.jpg


http://cs409431.vk.me/v409431638/443b/FqQOK6hEz34.jpg


http://cs314723.vk.me/v314723030/52ac/S7amVNrWIsY.jpg


http://cs409431.vk.me/v409431655/301c/vxFOMUwq8Uw.jpg


http://cs408120.vk.me/v408120318/60ff/rOixlYMlGlg.jpg


http://cs408120.vk.me/v408120318/6108/hZtQo3530lQ.jpg


----------



## VitMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/siberex/








https://vk.com/igor_adrionov


----------



## VitMos

https://vk.com/nik_rass








https://vk.com/al_kors








https://vk.com/tasa_94


----------



## VitMos

https://vk.com/al_kors








https://vk.com/id191277999








https://vk.com/i_feelyou








https://vk.com/id3853657


----------



## dj4life

Urban view at Moscow night by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Lantern on lighting roof by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Moscow night urban view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## AlekseyVT

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Park Kultury metro station, its in center of Moscow?


Yes, it's in the central part of Moscow.


----------



## Nika007

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Park Kultury metro station, its in center of Moscow?



Khamovniki District, Central Administrative Okrug, Moscow

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Park_Kultury_(Sokolnicheskaya_Line)


----------



## entazis

Panoramas by *Dmitriy Chistoprudov*









http://files.chistoprudov.ru/livejournal/roofs/federation_2/12.jpg









http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/roofs/ritz_carlton/18.jpg









http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/aero/federation/00.jpg
http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/roofs/ritz_carlton/19.jpg









http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/roofs/ritz_carlton/05.jpg
http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/roofs/ritz_carlton/09.jpg









http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/roofs/ritz_carlton/15.jpg
http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/roofs/ritz_carlton/13.jpg









http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/roofs/ritz_carlton/07.jpg









http://files.chistoprudov.ru/livejournal/roofs/federation_2/64.jpg


----------



## entazis

Two large Panoramas by *Dmitriy Chistoprudov*









http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/roofs/ritz_carlton/20.jpg









http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/roofs/ritz_carlton/01.jpg


----------



## Nika007

continuing the theme of* Moscow Metro*

photos capture some of beautiful subway stations with beautiful people

*photographer Alena Nikiforova *

http://alenanikiforova.com/










































































































































how it was


----------



## AlMos

http://vk.com/id231062192


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/logistik50/album/54112/?


----------



## Nika007

^^^^wow my favorite walking routes


----------



## clearkskewndel

Injoy Best Skyscraper


----------



## entazis

*Residential house of club type* - "House with Atlantis", Moscow, Hlynovsky impasse 4, architect. Sergey Tkachenko, 2007.























































Sources:
http://www.sbtkachenko.ru/ru/project/73/
http://decorstroy.com/projects/apartment/19.html


----------



## vinttt

By * mr. MyXiN*








*1920x1080*


----------



## entazis

I. Moscow nostalgia for the country of the Soviets from *А.О Запыленов *


----------



## entazis

II. Moscow nostalgia for the country of the Soviets from *А.О Запыленов *


----------



## vinttt

By *mr. MyXiN*








*1920x1080*


----------



## entazis

III. Moscow nostalgia for the country of the Soviets from *А.О Запыленов *

Residential house on Kotelnicheskaya embankment



































































































Foreign Ministry building








http://www.diletant.ru/upload/medialibrary/e9b/e9bc35c8ef9eba9dd6d19ccac200a357.jpg




























Hotel "Ukraine"


----------



## entazis

IV. Moscow nostalgia for the country of the Soviets from *А.О Запыленов *

Residential building on Kudrinskaya square 





















































































































Hotel "Leningradskaya"



























High-rise building near the "Red gate"


----------



## christos-greece

Kosmodamianskaya Embankment and Stalin's Skyscraper by ArtLook Photography, on Flickr


*** by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


Through the city by Aelitha, on Flickr


moscow in b&w by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


The Very Symbols and Emblems of Moscow City and Russia by ArtLook Photography, on Flickr


Panorama of "Moscow-City" from Vorobyevy Gory by ArtLook Photography, on Flickr


IMG_7726 by Howlander, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

By *РВСН*


----------



## Sergey_A

pics by me


----------



## entazis

*Residential house with workshops for artists*, Verhniaya Maslovka street, architect Dmitry Barkhin, 2010-2012.






















































Source:
http://a-barhin.livejournal.com/942034.html


----------



## entazis

III. Images of the Moscow metro by *Natalia Yasnaya *

Arbatsko-Pokrovskaya line, founded in 1938, prolonged up to the 2000-s
*Arbatskaya station*, architect. L. Polyakov, V. Pelevin, Yu. Zenkevich, 1953.



























"Arbatskaya" has the longest underground hall, from the escalator to the escalator at opposite sides of the station - 220 meters









Ground station lobby









*Smolenskaya station*, architect. I. Rozhin, G. Yakovlev, opened in 1953, simultaneously with the "Arbatskaya station"

















http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/EN/thumb/4/4c/Smolenskaya2.JPG/800px-Smolenskaya2.JPG

Circular mosaic panels in the lobby of the station









*Kievskaya station* of Arbatsko-Pokrovskaya line, architect. L. Lilye, V. Litvinov, M. Markov, A. Dobrokovskiy, also opened in 1953.









Art panels on the pylons of the station with the subjects of Ukrainian life:































































Underground entrance hall with access to the Kievsky railway station


----------



## entazis

IV. Images of the Moscow metro by *Natalia Yasnaya *

In the Moscow metro just three of the station called "Kievskaya", they form a complex hub, linking the three metro lines.
*Kievskaya station* of the Ring line, 1954, architects E. Katonin, V. Skugarev, G. Golubev, artists A. Myzin, G. Opryshko, A. Ivanov.




































Mosaics on the pylons:




































Ventilation grille









Land lobby









Circular mosaic panel in the lobby




































Emblem Of The Soviet Ukraine


----------



## entazis

V. Images of the Moscow metro by *Natalia Yasnaya *

*Kievskaya station* of Filyovskaya line, 1937, one of the first stations of the Moscow metro, its author is an outstanding Russian architect Dmitry Chechulin.




































Subway cars of different historical epochs:
Modern train at the "Kievskaya" station of Filyovskaya line


















Train "Reading Moscow", 1970-s









Historical retro train of 1930s with characteristic for that time shade in the form of "bells"



























*Komsomolskaya-radial station* of Sokolniki line, 1935, architect. D. Chechulin








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...00px-Komsomol'skaya_sokol'nicheskaya_line.jpg

Majolica panels "Builders of Metro" (1935) at Komsomolskaya-radial station - work of the outstanding artist Yevgeny Lanceray:


















*Park Kultury station*Sokolniki line, 1935, architect. G. Krutikov and B. Popov:








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/ee/Park_kulturi3.jpg/800px-Park_kulturi3.jpg

Ground pavilion of Park Culture station, architect. N. Collie, S. Andrievskii, 1935.









Portrait of writer Maxim Gorkiy in the pavilion metro, made by the famous picture of Pavel Korin in the technique of Florentine mosaic:


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ The stations are absolutely BEAUTIFUL very impressive. Arbatskaya station is my favorite!


----------



## entazis

New photos from *Соболев Игорь*


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow - Russia by Allan_S1, on Flickr


Fountain and Bolshoi Theater Illuminated in the Night, Moscow, Russia by anshar73, on Flickr


Skyscraper on Kotelnicheskaya Embankment and Traffic Trails at Dusk, Moscow, Russia by anshar73, on Flickr


Berezhkovskaya Embankment and Power Plant in Moscow, Russia by anshar73, on Flickr


Summer Night in Moscow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


----------



## entazis

Photos by *Алена-незабудка*


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline, Moscow business centre by wautravel, on Flickr


Moscow night skyline by andrew_leon, on Flickr


Moscow night skyline by andrew_leon, on Flickr


IMG_7726 by Howlander, on Flickr


Moscow skyline from the Kremlin by Yvon from Ottawa, on Flickr


Moscow Skyline by Nick WB Dawson, on Flickr


----------



## entazis

Photos by *Алена-незабудка*


----------



## Zimcompany

fabuilos


----------



## vinttt

By *РВСН*


----------



## christos-greece

Bolshoi Theater before Christmas by ArtLook Photography, on Flickr


IMG_8013 by Mojo1tabari, on Flickr


IMG_8017 by Mojo1tabari, on Flickr


Night Moscow by Rootfeel, on Flickr


Untitled by alexey-ivanov, on Flickr


First Winter Snow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Moscow trolleybus Trolza-5275.05 2762 _20111224_052 by trolleway, on Flickr


Moscow Lights by shamanofficial, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey Alimov

Thank you christos-greece for posting some of my photos here, I appreciate! Now I regitered on skyscrapercity and will keep posting my works here too, beside Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome and thank you very much, Sergey Alimov ...your work is great :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Historical streets of the Moscow center by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Landmarks of Moscow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


The Moscow Kremlin neighbourhood by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


The Grand Moscow Landmarks by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Fire of brave by Mori Mor, on Flickr


Former Factory Buildings of the Red October Confectionery by ArtLook Photography, on Flickr


934 by -5Nap-, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

«Высотки Нового Арбата, гостиница Украина, Небоскребы Москва-Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Zimcompany

New Moscow


----------



## christos-greece

Beklemishevskaya Tower and Moscow Kremlin Embankment at Dusk, Russia by anshar73, on Flickr


Pano_XE2_01web by eduard-kraft, on Flickr


Skyscraper on Kotelnicheskaya Embankment and Traffic Trails at Dusk, Moscow, Russia by anshar73, on Flickr


Moscow Kremlin and Moskva River in night - Russia by clippersquaytraveluk, on Flickr


*** by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/albums-575399


----------



## christos-greece

Kremlin, Palace, Moscow River, Cathedral, Moscow, Russia, Night The Grand Kremlin Palace, The Archangel’s Cathedral, The Secret Tower, The 1st Nameless Tower, The 2nd Nameless Tower, The Peter Tower and The Beklemishev Tower at night, Moscow by Andy Millard, on Flickr


The Water Supply Tower, The Grand Kremlin Palace, The Annunciation Tower and The Archangel’s Cathedral, Moscow by Andy Millard, on Flickr


The Grand Kremlin Palace, The Annunciation Tower and The Archangel’s Cathedral, Moscow by Andy Millard, on Flickr


Lenin's Mausoleum, Moscow by Andy Millard, on Flickr


National History Museum, Moscow by Andy Millard, on Flickr


The Water Supply Tower, The Grand Kremlin Palace, The Annunciation Tower and The Archangel’s Cathedral, MoscowThe Kazan Cathedral, Moscow by Andy Millard, on Flickr


Metropol Hotel, Moscow by Andy Millard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, great new photos as well


----------



## AlMos

_Каток в Саду "Эрмитаж" _
_В Саду "Эрмитаж" заработал каток Bonduelle. На катке — три «квартала»: Токио, Париж и Нью-Йорк._












https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.650918684951807.1073742143.316750461701966&type=1


----------



## Izus67

from Russia section:

1


Bolik said:


> На одной из фоток засветился Киану Ривз. Удачных поисков)


----------



## Izus67

2


Bolik said:


>


...


----------



## Izus67

russos


----------



## Izus67

chistoprudov


----------



## AlMos

_*Рождественская ярмарка Troyka Fair*_






















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.652833074760368.1073742148.316750461701966&type=1


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lucyak/


----------



## AlMos

http://www.the-village.ru/village/city/city/136669-fotoreportazh


----------



## Izus67

vanh1to92


----------



## Izus67

vanh1to92


----------



## Izus67

cat-morphine


----------



## Izus67

cat-morphine


----------



## Izus67

cat-morphine


----------



## entazis

^^Congratulations *Izus67* with the 5000-m like, and all a merry *Christmas*!


----------



## Nika007

entazis said:


> ^^Congratulations *Izus67* with the 5000-m like, and all a merry *Christmas*!


5006  
Merry Christmas to you too! ☆● ¸ .★ * ● ¸❤ ★ * ● ¸☆


----------



## Nika007

hi guys again :hi:

please check out my new Christmas movie. thanks!
( i've been there! )






*Happy Holidays!* ☆● ¸ .★ * ● ¸❤ ★ * ● ¸☆


----------



## Urbanista1

Moscow is looking very grand. Merry Christmas!


----------



## AlMos

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.653231504720525.1073742150.316750461701966&type=1


----------



## AlMos

_ Новогодние витрины ЦУМа_








http://www.the-village.ru/village/city/city/135905-foto-dnya


----------



## AlMos

_ Уличная еда в зимней Москве_




















http://www.the-village.ru/village/city/city/135951-fotorportazh


----------



## AlMos

_Каток в парке Горького_




























http://www.the-village.ru/village/city/public-space/134739-foto-dnya


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas fair in Moscow by 0905ru, on Flickr


Christmas fair in Moscow by 0905ru, on Flickr


Christmas fair in Moscow by 0905ru, on Flickr


Christmas fair in Moscow by 0905ru, on Flickr


Happy New Year! by DenisSennikov, on Flickr


New Year is coming! by cold_dog, on Flickr

Merry Christmas to all :cheers:


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/korshunoff-igor/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice photos


----------



## Izus67

de-kid


----------



## Izus67

Соболев Игорь


----------



## Izus67

galina-esenkina


----------



## Izus67

kotenyg-nikk


----------



## Izus67

cityflower


----------



## neromancer




----------



## neromancer

My photos


----------



## neromancer

my photos


----------



## Izus67

olga-markovich


----------



## AlMos

_Рождественская ярмарка Seasons_

















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/egor-savintsev/album/149987/


----------



## AlMos

_Фуд Шоу_
















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/egor-savintsev/album/149633/


----------



## AlMos

_ ВВЦ_



















https://www.facebook.com/vvcentre/photos_stream


----------



## christos-greece

Historical museum by dszolotov, on Flickr


Moscow night skyline by andrew_leon, on Flickr


skyline by Barkhi, on Flickr


Night Flames of Moscow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Sunrise by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Skyscrapers of Moscow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

^^all pics are beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Izus67

Alexandra


----------



## vinttt

By *jst*


----------



## AlMos

http://s1098.photobucket.com/user/halflife32/media/January 2014/DSC00466_zps64b0d29f.jpg.html


----------



## AlMos

_Вечерний каток _














http://www.sorokopud.ru/item/vechernij-katok


----------



## AlMos

http://www.sorokopud.ru/item/za-paru-chasov-do-novogo-2014-goda


----------



## Izus67

ANDY


----------



## Izus67

ANDY


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/climenty/


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/x-bits/


----------



## Izus67

l-ina


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/chersis-foto/


----------



## AlMos

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157639123367196


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## AlMos

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ РОЖДЕСТВА ХРИСТОВА!

_Троице-сергиева лавра_









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nch-829/


----------



## AlMos

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.660953423948333.1073742156.316750461701966&type=1


----------



## christos-greece

Lights of NewYear2014 by Max_Ryazanov, on Flickr


ART_1958 by Yan A. Linn, on Flickr


Untitled by Mizuki chan, on Flickr


Christmas city by Max_Ryazanov, on Flickr


Christmas city by Max_Ryazanov, on Flickr


Moscow. Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

nataschenka2013


----------



## Izus67

nataschenka2013


----------



## Izus67

nataschenka2013


----------



## Izus67

sk0rp699


----------



## christos-greece

moscow by bras lowsky, on Flickr


mirror by bras lowsky, on Flickr


moscow by bras lowsky, on Flickr


КП by M.Malinovckaya, on Flickr


Библиотека им.Ленина by M.Malinovckaya, on Flickr


Au delà de ces murs, il préside by ManuB., on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

artresidence.ru


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Tunes - Moscow State University by Dmitry Mayer, on Flickr


Zoo Park by sedatonat by SudipD - Blogger, LION, Social Media Consultant, on Flickr


Moscow. Christmas tree and Moscow State University building. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


ext. Hotel Ukraine by romcha79, on Flickr


NEXI Moscow City Lovers by Denis Kornilov, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

By * Gendalf*



















Никитский переулок.









Тверская, дом 5/6, театр им. Ермоловой.









Гостиница "Ритц-Карлтон", бывший "Интурист". Жесткая эклектика, но рассматривать детали - интересно...



























Стеклянная надстройка, по-моему, здорово портит вид здания...









Еще одна нелепая пристройка, наследие 90-х.









Вот в этом здании, которое почти по центру, Тверская, д.4, в арке начинается Георгиевский переулок.



























Просто красавчик...









Еще один...


----------



## vinttt

By* Gendalf*

Прогулка по Тверской, часть 14, последняя. Тверская закончилась...
Фотки с угла Тверской и улицы Охотный ряд.


















Гостиница "Москва", со стороны Охотного ряда.









Малый театр, аж на Петровке. Зум 12-кратный...:banana:









Гостиница "Националь", угол Тверской улицы и Моховой. Роскошное здание, но заметно, что сильно страдает от бешенного дорожного трафика...




































А это фотки уже с Манежной площади. Улица Тверская:









В другую сторону...


----------



## FAAN

Moscow por Jasper Garbe, no Flickr


Москва-Сити por Sasha Tivanov, no Flickr


Good night Moscow // Панорама Москвы вечером por Sasha Tivanov, no Flickr


IMG_9718 por koraybektas, no Flickr


IMG_1918 por koraybektas, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Skyline DSC05431 by Chris Belsten, on Flickr


Moscow Skyline by Peter Schlyter Travel, on Flickr


Kremlin Skyline by red R, on Flickr


One of the "seven sisters" towers by lunarlynx, on Flickr


Evening in Moscow by Vadim Aleksensky, on Flickr


Branches by Vadim Aleksensky, on Flickr


Еще один светящийся лес -- на Пушкинской Площади. by alexander_s, on Flickr


ext. Hotel Ukraine by romcha79, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hi guys :hi:

please check out my new documentary film (part 1) about my meeting with the Gifts of the Magi relic in Christ the Savior Cathedral in Moscow, January 7, 2014 

Gifts of the Magi, Christian relics associated with the life of Jesus Christ, were delivered to Moscow for the first time on Christmas Eve from a monastery on Mount Athos (http://full-of-grace-and-truth.blogspot.ru/2009/12/precious-gifts-of-magi-and-monastery-of.html)
This is the first time that these relics have left their island in over 500 years, and this is the first time they are brought into Russia. January 7 is Christmas for us and to get to see these gifts that were offered by the Magi to Christ precisely for Christmas... this is an indescribable joy 

i saw it and i kissed it!! happy:


----------



## christos-greece

On The Star by DallasRoofing160, on Flickr


on the STAR by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


ГУМ #4 by ex33, on Flickr


Europe Black Atlass Tour - 2013 by Scott Pilgrim, on Flickr


Europe Black Atlass Tour - 2013 by Scott Pilgrim, on Flickr


Russia, Moscow - May/June 2006 by Peter Dunne - A story in the making, possibly? , on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

some pics from my photo albums:

*Prechistenskaya Embankment*


----------



## entazis

Photos by *Atachenka*


----------



## entazis

Photos by *Atachenka*


----------



## Nika007

please check out my new documentary film (*part 2*) about my meeting with the Gifts of the Magi relic in Christ the Savior Cathedral in Moscow, January 7, 2014
with many beautiful views of Moscow
hope you'll like it


----------



## AlMos

_В районе Патриаршего в полночь_



















http://www.sorokopud.ru/item/v-rajone-patriarshego-v-polnoch


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Night by PH.Konstantin, on Flickr


Moscow Night by PH.Konstantin, on Flickr


Moscow. The Luzhniki Stadium. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


Film noir by 1_drey, on Flickr


Красная Площадь в канун нового 2014 года by alexander_s, on Flickr


Еще один светящийся лес -- на Пушкинской Площади. by alexander_s, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

by *russos*


----------



## Izus67

Nika007 said:


> please check out my new documentary film (*part 2*)


Nika007, what happened at 4:45 sec?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Izus67 said:


> Nika007, what happened at 4:45 sec?


_- Girl, your lighter is dropped!
- Ohhh... thanks! _


----------



## AlMos

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/141561.html


----------



## Izus67

AlekseyVT said:


> _- Girl, your lighter is dropped!
> - Ohhh... thanks! _


oh, it caused so much confusion, it felt like something more serious :dunno:


----------



## AlMos

http://martin.livejournal.com/239325.html


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## Izus67

sonicoff


----------



## Izus67

sonicoff


----------



## vinttt

cat-morphine


----------



## Denjiro

Moscow 29-01-14-3 by ivan_potapoff, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*** by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

bulmastiv1


----------



## Izus67

khoc-tatyana


----------



## Izus67

khoc-tatyana


----------



## Izus67

khoc-tatyana


----------



## Izus67

khoc-tatyana


----------



## Sonic_off

*Izus67*, спасибо за представление моих кадров... p.s. А следующий пост был прям шокирующим. Как раз собираюсь именно туда же сделать абсолютно такие же кадры. Ощущение как будто кто-то в голове поковырялся О_о


----------



## Izus67

Sonic_off said:


> *Izus67*, спасибо за представление моих кадров...


И Вам спасибо за отличные фото. Просто не смог пройти мимо :cheers:



Sonic_off said:


> p.s. А следующий пост был прям шокирующим. Как раз собираюсь именно туда же сделать абсолютно такие же кадры. Ощущение как будто кто-то в голове поковырялся О_о


----------



## Izus67

romas8888


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Moscow by zwittering, on Flickr


Moscow evening lights by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Monezhnaya Ploshad/ Manezh Square Moscow, Russia by Gleb Lapham, on Flickr


Night lights of Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape at spring day by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## entazis

Just finished complete restoration of masterpiece *F. Shekhtel*, the famous *publishing and printing house of A. Levenson *in Trekhprudny lane: 




































Photos by *Kirgam*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=661008&page=64

It was also recently, before the restoration:


























Photos by *entazis2013*

And it's a reproduction of a genuine picture of F. Shekhtel: 









Judging by this, not everything is restored, but still wonderful happened. Especially the window with the "full blown" glasses 









http://www.combeta.ru/projects/group2/good11.html
http://mosday.ru/photos/?64_82
http://msk.blizko.ru/street_pereulok_trehprudnyy_dom_9

Interesting fact:
on the other side of the Трехпрудного lane, almost opposite, number 8, once stood a wooden mansion post-fire of Moscow in 1812.









In this house lived the family of the founder of the Museum of Fine Arts of Professor Moscow University I.V. Tsvetaev. In this house was born his daughter, famous poet Marina Tsvetaeva, and the first collection of her poems, she has published in the printing A. Levenson. 
"Ты, чьи сны ещё непробудны,
Чьи движенья ещё тихи,
В переулок сходи Трёхпрудный,
Если любишь мои стихи..."

http://19700101.livejournal.com/284847.html


----------



## entazis

*I. Moscow mosaic.*

*Mansion of S. Ryabushinsky*, architect. F. Shekhtel, 1900.


















*Mansion of O. List*, architect. L. Kekushev, 1899.



























*Mansion of N. Medyntsev*, architect. F. Voskresensky, 1907.


















*Mansion of L. Geltyscheva*, architect. F. Voskresensky, 1904.



























*Mansion of F. Shekhtel *in Ermolaevsky lane, architect. F. Shekhtel, 1896.


















*Mansion of D. Belyaev *in Riumin lane, architect. A. Galetsky and V. Voeykov, 1903-1904.



























Photos by *olga.puteshestvennik *


----------



## entazis

*II. Moscow mosaic.*

*Upper trading stalls *on the Red square (GUM), architect. A. Pomerantsev, 1890-1893.













































*Pokrovsky Cathedral of Martha and Mary convent*, architect. A. Shchusev, artist. M. Nesterov, P. Korin, 1908.



























*Cathedral Church of saints of Diveyevo *an Orthodox temple-chapel in Moscow, the Patriarchal metochion of St. Seraphim-Diveevo monastery, 1905, 2000th. 




















*Vvedenskoe cemetery.*

*Tombstone G. Lyon and A. Rozhnova*, coloured mosaics on the motives of Arnold Bocklin's painting "The Isle of the dead" (Totenisel) performed by the famous workshop Frolov's in St. Petersburg.


















*Family Mausoleum Erlanger*, architect. F. Shekhtel, artist K. Petrov-Vodkin, 1914.





























*Swimming Pool CSKA * on Leningradsky prospect, architect. B. Averintsev and N. Gaygarov, 1954.


















Photos by *olga.puteshestvennik *


----------



## vinttt

asebrant


----------



## vinttt

By * Kirgam*


----------



## vinttt

By * gelio*









http://gelio.livejournal.com/


----------



## christos-greece

Fisheye aerial view on Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow suburbs. Aerial view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow aerial view from airplane. Russia. by _lexan_, on Flickr


View to Moscow by roomman, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape. Bird's eye view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Spectacular aerial view of Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow rail road junction by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape. Bird's eye view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

Galina Savina


----------



## vinttt

By * Gre4ko*


















http://gre4ark.livejournal.com/


----------



## entazis

*I. Majolica on the facades of Moscow* by *olga.puteshestvennik *

The art of majolica, unlike the mosaic represents an artistic and decorative panels of ceramic tiles and volume elements, made by artists manually in the potteries. One of such famous workshops at the turn of the 19th-20th centuries was in a near-Moscow estate Abramtsevo famous patron of art Savva Mamontov. This workshop was essentially a laboratory of new means of expression in art, it was led by artist Mikhail Vrubel. Art panels of the Abramtsevo workshop today decorate the facades of many buildings in Moscow. 

*Moscow Art Theatre named after A.P. Chekhov*, Kamergersky lane, architect. F.О. Shekhtel, sculpt. A.S. Golubkina, 1902.









*Profitable home of Stroganov's fine arts school*, Myasnitskaya street, 24/1, architect. F.О. Shekhtel, 1904-1906. 













































*Profitable home of Stroganov's fine arts school*, Myasnitskaya street, 24/2, architect. A. E. Weber, 1874-1875.













































*Mansion of heirs of I.N. Filippov*, Yauzsky boulevard, architect. A.V. Krasilnikov, 1902-1906.


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow. Novoandreevsky bridge. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


DSCF4240 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr


DSCF4248 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr


Moscow. Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


Tverskaya Ulitsa Street by hiroshiken, on Flickr


Tverskaya Ulitsa Street by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## entazis

*II. Majolica on the facades of Moscow* by *olga.puteshestvennik *

The art of majolica, unlike the mosaic represents an artistic and decorative panels of ceramic tiles and volume elements, made by artists manually in the potteries. One of such famous workshops at the turn of the 19th-20th centuries was in a near-Moscow estate Abramtsevo famous patron of art Savva Mamontov. This workshop was essentially a laboratory of new means of expression in art, it was led by artist Mikhail Vrubel. Art panels of the Abramtsevo workshop today decorate the facades of many buildings in Moscow. 

*Profitable home of Nirnzee*, Gnezdnikovsky lane, architect E.K. Nirnzee, the author of the poster - artist A.Y. Golovin, 1914. 


















*Apartment house with majolica panels*, architect. O.G. Piotrovich, 1911. 



























*Profitable home of Nizov*, 3-th Tverskaya-Yamskaya str., 19. 









Author ceramic panels - N.A. Kvashnin, who translated the book illustration Ivan Bilibin "Tsar Saltan by the window" where "Three girls in the evening...".
Have panels secret - in one of the lower tile panel of the caftan king consider the autograph of Kvashnin.









*Profitable home of C. and A. Meletin*, Pomerantsev lane, 7, architect. V.E. Dubovskoy, L.B. Gorenberg, artist-ceramist P.K. Vaulin, 1911.


















*Mansion of I.L. Ding*, architect. A.M. Kalmykov, 1902-1903.


----------



## entazis

*III. Majolica on the facades of Moscow* by *olga.puteshestvennik *

The art of majolica, unlike the mosaic represents an artistic and decorative panels of ceramic tiles and volume elements, made by artists manually in the potteries. One of such famous workshops at the turn of the 19th-20th centuries was in a near-Moscow estate Abramtsevo famous patron of art Savva Mamontov. This workshop was essentially a laboratory of new means of expression in art, it was led by artist Mikhail Vrubel. Art panels of the Abramtsevo workshop today decorate the facades of many buildings in Moscow. 

*Profitable house of M.V. Sokol*, Kuznetsky most str., architect. I.P. Mashkov, 1904.













































*House of art Nouveau *with blue-green majolica, Pyatnitskaya street, architect. S. Surkov, 1912-1914.









*Profitable home*, Lebyazhy lane, 1, architect. A.M. Kalmykov.
The seemed a imperceptible house. However, under the roof it keeps surprising and mysterious majolica panels. 






















































*Profitable home*, 1st Tverskaya-Yamskaya street, 1900's.


















*Profitable home*, 2nd Tverskaya-Yamskaya street, 18, 1900's.


















*Apartment house in art Nouveau style*, architect. Ernest Nirnzee, 1911.
The house is unusual for the Moscow architecture in General for its fantastic mosaics and hexagonal Windows (the second house with such Windows built in Moscow by Petersburger B.N. Apyshkov). 




































*Mansion of S.U. Soloviev*, Hlebny lane, 18/6, architect. S.U. Soloviev, sculptor N.A. Andreev, artist M.V. Yakunchikova, 1901-1902. 


















*Church Pomeranian consent*, Tokmakov lane (under restoration),
The Church of the Second Church of the Pomorian marital consent in the name of the Resurrection of Christ and the Holy Virgin's Protection, architect. I.E. Bondarenko, 1907-1908.


----------



## entazis

Photos by *Елена Белюкова*


----------



## entazis

Photos by *Елена Белюкова*


----------



## entazis

Photos by *Елена Белюкова*

























































































.


----------



## entazis

Photos by *Елена Белюкова*

















.


----------



## Izus67

mikhail-artemov


----------



## Izus67

mikhail-artemov


----------



## Izus67

mikhail-artemov


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates from Moscow guys


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Tunes by Dmitry Mayer, on Flickr


Moscow Tunes by Dmitry Mayer, on Flickr


Moscow by Andy Millard, on Flickr


Stoleshnikov Lane, Moscow by Andy Millard, on Flickr


The Cathedral of Christ the Saviour, Moscow by Andy Millard, on Flickr


"Four Seasons of the Year" Horses statue in Okhotny Ryad by Andy Millard, on Flickr


----------



## entazis

*Hotel "National"*, Moscow, Manege square - Mokhovaya street, 15/1, architect. A.V. Ivanov, 1903.



















Hotel "National", along with the previously mentioned Metropol hotel, located in the heart of the capital city surrounded by masterpieces of architecture and historical monuments. Nearby are the Moscow Kremlin and Red Square, Alexandrovsky garden and Bolshoy (Large) theatre. The national hotel in Moscow built in 1903 by the architect Alexander Ivanov. Luxurious building created in the eclectic style with art Nouveau elements. Hotel is more like a Museum. It is decorated with natural stone and stucco, marble and stained-glass Windows. Floor of a mosaic. Already at that time the hotel was equipped with lifts and a ventilation system, telephone communication. This hotel has a rich history, it stopped many outstanding figures of culture and science, well-known politicians.









After the reconstruction ended in 1995, restored the original look of the hotel. In the rooms, the hotel retains antique furniture made by the famous Moscow furniture factory N.A. Schmit, as well as numerous works of art. The hotel assigned the highest category 5 stars, and he began to treat monuments of history and culture of Federal value.



























Lobby









Lobby-bar 









Grand staircase









The floors of the hotel houses an art gallery and a photo exhibition telling the history of the hotel


















On two floors of the hotel there are several restaurants, which offer panoramic views of the Kremlin and the Manezh square



























Banquet facilities









Luxury rooms are furnished with antique furnishings, paintings by old masters and applied art objects








































































Photos by *bdb2000* and *entazis2013*

http://www.national.ru/ru/gallery
http://www.msk-guide.ru/hotel_national.htm
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/48/Hotel_National.jpg


----------



## entazis

^^*Hotel National* in the evening light

Photo by *Rockster*


----------



## SkyCA

I love this city. :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

Stone bas-relief on building of Russian Foreign Ministry by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow Kremlin at night by rvtn, on Flickr


Moscow at night by rvtn, on Flickr


Moscow by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


Moscow by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


Moscow VDNKh by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


Moscow skyline at sunset by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


200613_3334 by Voennyy, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

brock-msc-photos
vanh1to92


----------



## Izus67

http://vk.com/photos1541756


----------



## vinttt

by *jst*


----------



## meteoforumitalia

so great!!


----------



## christos-greece

High Rise by Miradortigre, on Flickr


Ancient Kremlin walls by lunarlynx, on Flickr


The picturesque bridge by DallasRoofing160, on Flickr


On the edge by DallasRoofing160, on Flickr


Architectural Ensemble of Moscow Kremlin. December 2013 by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr


Kremlin Embankment and Frozen Moskva River by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr


Big Blizzard in Moscow by acosmichippo, on Flickr


----------



## madriqueño

Wowwwww!! What a city!!!
I'll be there the next week, I can't wait.
Just one question: my dream is to be there in a Moscow covers with snow, is there snow in the city nowaday?? I'd would be dissapointed if there's no snow.
Thanks friends.


----------



## rs4ftw

madriqueño said:


> Wowwwww!! What a city!!!
> I'll be there the next week, I can't wait.
> Just one question: my dream is to be there in a Moscow covers with snow, is there snow in the city nowaday?? I'd would be dissapointed if there's no snow.
> Thanks friends.


No snow, it's fairly warm and cloudy, slightly above zero. Hope you'll still enjoy your stay in Moscow!


----------



## vinttt

By * theAlone*


----------



## FAAN

Moscow by Jasper Garbe, on Flickr


Moscow. Sofiyskaya Embankment. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


Moscow. Sofiyskaya Embankment. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


6elopycckaya_2 by di_kiy, on Flickr


Moscow. Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


Moscow. Raushskaya embankment. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


moscow lights by deazmi, on Flickr


Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by bredsig, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/motolog-g/


----------



## christos-greece

CIRCLE OF LIGHT by Person Behind the Scenes, on Flickr


IMG_8913 by pal1rus, on Flickr


Creml by tribaltech1979, on Flickr


09.20.2013 by ette~, on Flickr


The Kremlin at night, Moscow by Tanira on Postcrossing, on Flickr


Moscow's quay. by Veronika Naumovich Photographer, on Flickr


on the bridge. going home. by Veronika Naumovich Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*** by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

by *human187*

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/829825/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/829824/


----------



## TheFuturistic

pls enjoy this great and fresh video of Moscow shot in ultra high resolution (2.5k) by realrussia guys

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HChH1xS9gRg


----------



## anm

from Russian forum


artem_rave said:


>


----------



## Sergey_A

Moscow. February 24
*Performance of the Russian Olympic Champions in figure skating*

Adelina Sotnikova









Yulia Lipnitskaya









Tatiana Volosozhar / Maxim Trankov









Ksenia Stolbova / Fedor Klimov









Elena Ilinykh / Nikita Katsalapov









Ekaterina Bobrova / Dmitri Soloviev








Sergey A


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Moscow by zwittering, on Flickr


Moscow evening lights by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Monezhnaya Ploshad/ Manezh Square Moscow, Russia by Gleb Lapham, on Flickr


Night lights of Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape at spring day by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Daylight view of Moscow residential area by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow's spring cityscape by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Big road interchange in Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

Sergey A


----------



## CalmWater

40 _l_ by di_kiy, on Flickr


Moscow by gotskin, on Flickr


Untitled by E.Krupin, on Flickr


aucT by di_kiy, on Flickr


Third Ring Road by Serge.Bystro, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

by *Night City Dream*


----------



## christos-greece

APX_Xtol#6 by Yuriy Nezdoiminoga, on Flickr


Moscow - Kremlin and Moscow River by simone_a13, on Flickr


000111970006 by FXDBBBT, on Flickr


Upscale shopping in Moscow by Eleysanne, on Flickr


Inside a Moscow metro station by Eleysanne, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

ivan65412009


----------



## Izus67

ivan65412009


----------



## Izus67

ivan65412009


----------



## Izus67

ivan65412009


----------



## Izus67

ivan65412009


----------



## Izus67

by *Siberian* from Russian section


----------



## Izus67

by *Siberian* from Russian section (part 2)


----------



## Nika007

hi guys :hi:

my new vid: 
Celebration Fireworks in honor Reunion Crimea with Russia. 
Moscow 2014.02.21 (fragment)

Sevastopol waltz performed by Georg Ots






hope you'll like it


----------



## vinttt

more: +++


----------



## anm

by Kirill Oreshkin


----------



## anm

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=357004&page=185



_Night City Dream_ said:


> Гонконг на Беговой:
> 
> 
> 
> Украина и МГУ:
> 
> 
> 
> Район Нового Арбата и северо-запад центра:
> 
> 
> Апрель 2012.


----------



## vinttt

by *Kirgam*


----------



## christos-greece

Lines by duckhasflown, on Flickr


Fountain and Bolshoi Theater Illuminated in the Night, Moscow, Russia by anshar73, on Flickr


Moscow Kremlin and Moskva River in night - Russia by clippersquaytraveluk, on Flickr


Modern metropolis cityscape by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow night lighting by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Motion blur of road traffic by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


*** by MiamiRoofing162, on Flickr


vodootvodny canal by svetcontact, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

zyalt.livejournal.com


----------



## Sergey_A

Sergey A


----------



## christos-greece

Arch of Triumph by ArtLook, on Flickr


Moscow City at night by Smorodinka, on Flickr


Moscow City at night by Smorodinka, on Flickr


L-R: State Kremlin Palace, Trinity Gate Tower and Arsenal, The Kremlin, Moscow by e_chaya, on Flickr


Manezh Exhibition Centre, Moscow by e_chaya, on Flickr


IMG_3607 by dorochina, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

pics by me


----------



## vinttt

By *Gendalf*

Прогулка Манежная площадь - Никольская улица - Лубянка - Театральный проезд - Тверская. Осень 2013года. Редкие солнечные деньки...



























ГУМ в лучах закатного солнца...


















Красная площадь, как всегда, "на реконструкции".




































Исторический музей...


















Улица Никольская...






















































Забавное соседство...


----------



## vinttt

By *Gendalf*

Улица Никольская, продолжение...


















Ветошный переулок, за ГУМом.









Кремлевские башни, напоследок...


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos


----------



## Bibigon1840

Thanks, good photos from Moscow! I visited it last summer!


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow-city par radioimages, sur Flickr


Kremlin via Alexander Gardens par Andrei Shevelev (Shevelov), sur Flickr


The Frozen Moskva River par Rafael Gonzalez V., sur Flickr


The Saint Basil's Cathedral (1) par Rafael Gonzalez V., sur Flickr


Night Arbat par m_nechaev, sur Flickr


Красная площадь par Maxim616, sur Flickr


Moscow par Max_Ryazanov, sur Flickr


----------



## Izus67

*"Dom na Mosfil'movskoy" residential*













































































































http://moya-moskva.livejournal.com/4337723.html


----------



## РВСН




----------



## christos-greece

Balloons par michaela.perold, sur Flickr


High Rise par Miradortigre, sur Flickr


Red Square par Miradortigre, sur Flickr


2013_Mockba-25 par ChunderpotCafe, sur Flickr


Большой театр - Bolshoi Theatre par yannrainer, sur Flickr


Moscow - The Kremlin par lultimavoltache, sur Flickr


----------



## Nika007

*Sadovaya - Kudrinskaya St. on The Garden Ring in April 2014*






the song "На заре" by Альянс (Russian rock band 80's 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwFC626lRT4 ) 
feat. Dj Smash, whose title can be translated as "At the crack of dawn" is a one of my fave song ♡ 
hope you'll like it


----------



## vinttt

by *mr. MyXiN *


----------



## christos-greece

6_DSC0246 par tot kto, sur Flickr


03 par arturgalaxy, sur Flickr


Winter Sun Down the Ally par Images from Doc, sur Flickr


vdn_20140316_90771 par Vadim Razumov, sur Flickr


vdn_20140316_90720 par Vadim Razumov, sur Flickr


vdn_20140316_90776 par Vadim Razumov, sur Flickr


Dolboyoby zalezli na GUM par DallasRoofing160, sur Flickr


Honour guards par RussianTrooper, sur Flickr


----------



## vinttt

by *Boch*










http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/


----------



## Izus67

galeevramil


----------



## vinttt

2048×1365
Nikita Vishnekov


----------



## christos-greece

_ par Victor Dubilier, sur Flickr


High Rows par PhoenixRoofing164, sur Flickr


Moscow (Russia) [3840x2400] par logwater, sur Flickr


481717589VB021_Russians_The par Earth Hour Global, sur Flickr


Untitled par PhoenixRoofing164, sur Flickr


Moscow-2 par E.Krupin, sur Flickr


mos 8 par vkhoteev, sur Flickr


moscow (100 of 323).jpg par Oflatun, sur Flickr


----------



## vinttt

by * alexen*


----------



## Izus67

by *Siberian* from Russian section:


----------



## Izus67

^^


----------



## mwahmed

Great Architecture of your city. :cheers:


----------



## vinttt

by* Boch *


















http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/


----------



## vinttt




----------



## christos-greece

Вечер спускается на Москву, теплый апрельский вечер par brsergij, sur Flickr


Fish restaurant in Moscow par Intiled, sur Flickr


Moscow, Russia - Red square par Monodon~, sur Flickr


_ par Victor Dubilier, sur Flickr


----------



## Canzone

*christos-greece*,

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7432/10108847966_afe6a6448e_b.jpg - it's Belgrade

Others - Kharkiv, Ukraine, not Moscow 
https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2938/13966718894_2055617498_b.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5085/13952790991_d735cf464b_b.jpg


----------



## Izus67

timka733


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/bestroofers?z=photo-575399_328390381/album-575399_192707894/rev


----------



## christos-greece

Kremlin by François MUNIER, on Flickr

Kremlin by François MUNIER, on Flickr

Basile le bienheureux et tour du Sauveur by François MUNIER, on Flickr

Ночная Москва 2013-08-10 by Dorian A, on Flickr

Ночная Москва 2013-08-10 by Dorian A, on Flickr

Ночная Москва 2013-08-10 by Dorian A, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

by *mr. MyXiN *









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*


----------



## christos-greece

Sans titre de par Darren Foreman, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par arcticcyanea, sur Flickr


The new office from a distance in the commercial district Central Moscow  Monarch Capital - EDM Concepts & Events Luxury Brands Celeb DJs Bonno van der Putten Djamila Celina Melcherts Monarch Capital http://ift.tt/1bUjOvm #billionairelife #EDM #luxury  par VL designs, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par arcticcyanea, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par arcticcyanea, sur Flickr


Moscow: Imperia Tower par p2beep, sur Flickr


----------



## vinttt

by *Kirgam *


----------



## Izus67

marina74


----------



## Izus67

fotografersha


----------



## Izus67

fotografersha


----------



## Izus67

marina74


----------



## Izus67

marina74


----------



## Izus67

ju-tr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow night par Goutkin, sur Flickr


On the threshold of the temple par DRoofing163, sur Flickr


Moscow 142 par redjbishop, sur Flickr


A par PhoenixRoofing164, sur Flickr


20140426-tverskaya-0014 par Anton.Silenin, sur Flickr


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/albums-575399


----------



## christos-greece

Kremlin and Historical Museum in the Evening, Moscow, Russia par anshar73, sur Flickr


'Capital city' Moscow Tower par Sergey Alimov, sur Flickr


Center of Moscow par Sergey Alimov, sur Flickr


Signature Skyscraper in Moscow par Wholesale of void | The Best of Russia 2013 winner, sur Flickr


Skyline par U2540, sur Flickr


Skyline par U2540, sur Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

*Moscow International Business Center*

August 2012









April 2014








Sergey A


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photos, Sergey


----------



## Izus67

Evgeniy Sh.


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/al-family/album/144529/


----------



## christos-greece

The Luzhniki bridge, Moscow, Russia par Anand Leo, sur Flickr


2013_Mockba-25 par ChunderpotCafe, sur Flickr


2013_Mockba-21 par ChunderpotCafe, sur Flickr


2013_Mockba-10 par ChunderpotCafe, sur Flickr


2013_Mockba-16 par ChunderpotCafe, sur Flickr


Moscow VDNKh par lultimavoltache, sur Flickr


----------



## Izus67

chistoprudov


----------



## Nika007

hi guys :hi:
new vid. please ckeck it out. thanks


*Victory Day (9 May). Fireworks at VVC, Moscow, 2014*






Fountain Stone Flower at VVC In Moscow 2014.
March Farewell Slavyanki 
hope you'll like it


----------



## Sergey_A

pics by me


----------



## christos-greece

Москва сити, ищу оптимальный ракурс par Makser, sur Flickr


Time par MiamiRoofing162, sur Flickr


IMG_3851 par Choo_Choo_train, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par andrey_kireev, sur Flickr


Panorama of Christ the Saviour Cathedral and Patriarshy Bridge in the Evening, Moscow, Russia par anshar73, sur Flickr


2011-08-24 at 01-51-01 par atish, sur Flickr


20140507_160936_Richtone(HDR) par Алексей Костенков, sur Flickr


Russia is our friend! par werner boehm *, sur Flickr


----------



## Izus67

galeevramil


----------



## Nika007

new vid called *Beautiful Moscow at Night, VVC, May 9*
please check it out, thanks!






some better car photos:


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Today the sunset ... the distance to International Business Center 31 km :cheers:


----------



## abdelka37

*when I see this beautiful photo I want to sing her lol*


----------



## Izus67

galeevramil


----------



## Izus67

galeevramil


----------



## Izus67

galeevramil


----------



## Nika007

new vid :hi: please check it out!
*
Novodevichy park *
hope you'll like it 






ps photos will soon show up ^^


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5065 par robokarli, sur Flickr


IMG_5099 par robokarli, sur Flickr


IMG_5068 par robokarli, sur Flickr


IMG_5076 par robokarli, sur Flickr


*** par MiamiRoofing162, sur Flickr


*** par DmitryRyzhkov, sur Flickr


----------



## evian

neromancer


----------



## Sergey_A

*Kolomenskoye*































*Tsaritsyno Park*







































Sergey A


----------



## christos-greece

Moskva River par Sergey Alimov, sur Flickr


Moscow City par Sergey Alimov, sur Flickr


Prechistenskaya nab par serge.zykov, sur Flickr


Moscow river par serge.zykov, sur Flickr


DSC07674 par VLKR, sur Flickr


great-aerial-view-of-moscow-at-night-246816 par djandyw.com, sur Flickr


IMG_5074 par robokarli, sur Flickr


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/egor-savintsev/album/152607/?


----------



## AlMos

День и ночь искусств в МУЗЕОНЕ
























































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/egor-savintsev/album/152603/


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow river ... par N.Batkhurel, sur Flickr


Moscow City par Sergey Alimov, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par arcticcyanea, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par arcticcyanea, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par arcticcyanea, sur Flickr


IMG_3853 par Choo_Choo_train, sur Flickr


Арбат, 30 слева, 35 справа (к центру) par Скуратов С.С., sur Flickr


Москва сити, ищу оптимальный ракурс par Makser, sur Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

Sergey A


----------



## christos-greece

Russia. Moscow. Luzhkov bridge. par Yuri Degtyarev, sur Flickr


6_DSC4044 par DmitryRyzhkov, sur Flickr


6_DSC4127 par DmitryRyzhkov, sur Flickr


IMG_9059 par Nzpatrimpas, sur Flickr


IMG_9098 par Nzpatrimpas, sur Flickr


Moskou par corinevr, sur Flickr


Moskou par corinevr, sur Flickr


Moskou par corinevr, sur Flickr


Moskou par corinevr, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1 par jan-kruasan, sur Flickr


Night Moscow par rzrs, sur Flickr


Russia_2013_13 par supersonyce, sur Flickr


Cityscape - Moscow (Russia) par Rajesh_India, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par .quintessence, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par .quintessence, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par .quintessence, sur Flickr


Moskva River par Sergey Alimov, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Russia. Moscow. Hotel Radisson "Ukraine". par Yuri Degtyarev, sur Flickr


5855671901_ae74cca34c_o par rachelreese, sur Flickr


Bolshaya Dmitrovka Str / Moscow par Varvara_R, sur Flickr


Moscow-City par Нis_own_spring, sur Flickr


Novodevichy Convent (Новодевичий монастырь), 2014 par andrei deev, sur Flickr


Novodevichy Convent (Новодевичий монастырь), 2014 par andrei deev, sur Flickr


Stoleshnikov lane / Moscow par Varvara_R, sur Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV




----------



## Nika007

*Holy Trinity-St. Sergius Lavra. Assumption Cathedral, 2014, May * 






...It took 26 years to construct the six-pillared Assumption Cathedral, which was commissioned by Ivan the Terrible in 1559. The cathedral is much larger than its model and namesake in the Moscow Kremlin. The magnificent iconostasis of the 16th--18th centuries features Simon Ushakov's masterpiece, the icon of Last Supper. Interior walls were painted with violet and blue frescoes by a team of Yaroslavl masters in 1684. The vault contains burials of Boris Godunov, his family and several 20th-century patriarchs...
read more: http://www.sacred-destinations.com/russia/sergiev-posad-holy-trinity-lavra
and more: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trinity_Lavra_of_St._Sergius
all the songs performed by the choir of the Trinity St. Sergius Lavra

all photos: http://imgur.com/a/zIxhI

hope you'll like it


----------



## christos-greece

Moscou - Hotel Peking par soyouz, sur Flickr


Russian Empire par Nuuttipukki, sur Flickr


Russia. Moscow. Hotel Radisson "Ukraine". par Yuri Degtyarev, sur Flickr


Night in Gorky Park par rzrs, sur Flickr


1 par jan-kruasan, sur Flickr


Moscow Nights par Christopher.Michel, sur Flickr


*** par MiamiRoofing162, sur Flickr


----------



## Izus67

BluesMaker


----------



## christos-greece

Tsum store Moscow 2014 par Gabriel Gets, sur Flickr


Moscow galleria May 2014 par Gabriel Gets, sur Flickr


*** par FotoSerg, sur Flickr


Kolomenskoe park par Olga Kruglova, sur Flickr


IMG_2590_LR par Dorian A, sur Flickr


Arbat par Stacey048, sur Flickr


МГУ par Dorian A, sur Flickr


МГУ par Dorian A, sur Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hello everybode :hi:

please check out my new video. thanks!

*The Moscow Kremlin, video walking tour, 2014, May *






all photos ( 452!! ) http://imgur.com/a/Yrady
hope you'll like it ^^
Kremlin map: http://old.kreml.ru/en/kremlin/
one of the next movie will be about Kremlin garden. what a beautiful place!! 
well worth visiting, especially in May 

ps forgot to say the film contains footage of interior of the two churches. 
as you know you are not allowed to film inside the Kremlin.
but i did it :cheer:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed a great, very nice video Nika :cheers:


----------



## Nika007

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Indeed a great, very nice video Nika :cheers:


many thanks. glad you liked it


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome


----------



## Nika007

hi guys :hi:
please check it out, thanks!
*
An identical copy of the Holy Shroud of Turin (negative and positive) in Moscow Sretensky Monastery *






there are five copies in the world

song "Да молчит всяка плоть" performed by the Choir of Moscow Sretensky monastery.

some photos:




























all photos:http://imgur.com/a/e9Tew

hope you'll like it


----------



## AlMos

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/egor-savintsev/?


----------



## christos-greece

Problem Areas par DariaShmal, sur Flickr


_MG_8687_DxO par Seb Schmitt, sur Flickr


Arbat par Stacey048, sur Flickr


IMG_9806 par retrovox, sur Flickr


*** par FotoSerg, sur Flickr


*** par PhoenixRoofing164, sur Flickr


1 par jan-kruasan, sur Flickr


Moscow City par Sergey Alimov, sur Flickr


----------



## Canzone

DeNi$ said:


> *by Москва 24*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/109338471449068290058











dimanchik0


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice skyline photos :cheers:


----------



## Sergey_A

Sergey A


----------



## Nika007

do you want to learn to dance like this guys? it's easy! even an old lady(90 years) can do it  
*
Everybody dance! *






*Kuznetsky Most Street*


----------



## hugodiekonig

AlMos said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/egor-savintsev/?


wow :kiss: любов


----------



## DzhendoyanV




----------



## Nika007

* Holy Trinity Church in Sheets (1650-61) *

Temple of the Holy Trinity in sheets - one of the oldest in Moscow. His fate is inextricably linked with significant events in Russian history, the army and navy. Within the walls of this temple to commemorate the kings of Alexei Mikhailovich, Tsar Feodor Alekseevich, Peter I. Russian tsars were pilgrims and donors of the temple. The first mention of the wooden church refers to 1632. In the years 1650-1661 in its place was built the magnificent stone cathedral. The temple was located near the gate Sretensky Earthen city. In its origin it can be called Streletsky, as it was built in the suburb Musketeers true king of archers. After the temple was a road in the Trinity-Sergeev Lavra, so he was dedicated to the Holy Trinity. The distinguished name "in sight", according to the most common version is derived from cheap popular images, amusing sheets, which were exhibited around the fence of Trinity Church printers neighboring village.
song "А на Троицу..." performed by Anatoly Kashka
photos: http://imgur.com/a/zjdXF





*Happy Trinity Sunday!* ✿


----------



## christos-greece

Skyscraper on Kotelnicheskaya Embankment and Traffic Trails at Dusk, Moscow, Russia par anshar73, sur Flickr


Beklemishevskaya Tower and Moscow Kremlin Embankment at Dusk, Russia par anshar73, sur Flickr


Fountain and Bolshoi Theater Illuminated in the Night, Moscow, Russia par anshar73, sur Flickr


Cathedral of Christ the Saviour and Patriarshy Bridge in the Evening, Moscow, Russia par anshar73, sur Flickr


3AK_4637 par 3AK, sur Flickr


IMG_2592_LR par Dorian A, sur Flickr


----------



## AlMos

_Ламбада-маркет_








































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/egor-savintsev/album/153010/


----------



## AlMos

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9817/6171620.134/0_82db6_d0ab53ac_orig




http://vk.com/albums-575399


----------



## christos-greece

Hotel Ukraine and Novoarbatsky Bridge at Sunset, Moscow, Russia par anshar73, sur Flickr


Moscow par yulia_khaustova, sur Flickr


Night Lights #2 par alexey.leontiev, sur Flickr


Panorama of the Red Square - Kremlin, Historical Museum, Resurrection Gate and Kazan Cathedral, Moscow, Russia par anshar73, sur Flickr


1145 par -5Nap-, sur Flickr


1139 par -5Nap-, sur Flickr


IMG_2592_LR par Dorian A, sur Flickr


----------



## evian

neromancer


----------



## Nika007

The world's best President Putin Lookalike 






hope you'll like it


----------



## Northon

^^ Cool!


----------



## hugodiekonig

Nika007 said:


> The world's best President Putin Lookalike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you'll like it


hehehe Хорошо


----------



## christos-greece

Hotel Ukraine and Novoarbatsky Bridge at Sunset, Moscow, Russia par anshar73, sur Flickr


Moskva River par Sergey Alimov, sur Flickr


Cathedral of Christ the Saviour and Patriarshy Bridge in the Evening, Moscow, Russia par anshar73, sur Flickr


Panorama of Manege Square and Moscow Kremlin in the Evening, Moscow, Russia par anshar73, sur Flickr


Вид на Донской район par Dzhus, sur Flickr


Center of Moscow par Sergey Alimov, sur Flickr


Moscow Skyline DSC05432 par Chris Belsten, sur Flickr


Moscow night skyline par andrew_leon, sur Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hi guys :hi:

new Moscow luxury vid 

photos: http://imgur.com/a/GAhlV
Italian marble, Italian mirrors, Venetian antique lamps, vintage Murano glass, 24k gold trim, expensive perfumes...reconstructed historical interiors of the pre-revolutionary the times of Russian emperor Alexander III
the song "Коробейники" (Peddlers) performed by Lidia Ruslanova. 






hope you'll like it


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow par Ana®, sur Flickr


Another hot Moscow day. par iain.ramponi, sur Flickr


Moscow, Russia, 2014 par Prokop Vantuch, sur Flickr


World War One Memorial Park In Moscow par ABB iphone, sur Flickr


World War One Memorial Park In Moscow par ABB iphone, sur Flickr


World War One Memorial Park In Moscow par ABB iphone, sur Flickr


World War One Memorial Park In Moscow par ABB iphone, sur Flickr


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko

There's not Moscow on the first pic. It's "Moscow" hotel in Belgrade.


----------



## Sergey_A

Moscow Kremlin































































pictures by me


----------



## hugodiekonig

Happy National Day Russia! Greetings from The Philippines. Слава Россия!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Night River par s-repin, sur Flickr


Red Square at Christmas par matt.horst, sur Flickr


Moscow, Russia, 2014 par Prokop Vantuch, sur Flickr


_DSC4883 par Shiranaijin, sur Flickr


2004.04.29 Красная площадь par A.Shirshov, sur Flickr


Moscow at night! par Jad41M, sur Flickr


Night Lights #2 par alexey.leontiev, sur Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hi guys! new vid 

Exclusive T-shirts with Putin's image in GUM on Red Square. 
the Day of Russia






read more: 
(russian) http://novosti-ru.ru/community/1335...a-bez-ego-soglasiya-segodnya-vsyo-mozhno.html
(english) http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jun/11/crimea-youve-seen-the-annexation-now-buy-the-t-shirt

ps Guardian correspondent it's not quite right wrote. there actually was a stir. as for me, i got nothing. im too late

some photos:



























































































all photos: http://imgur.com/a/LpDk4


----------



## Canzone

by _*_Night City Dream_*_









tmix13




































by _*_Night City Dream_*_









by _*Kirgam*_










by _*snevi*_


----------



## Canzone

by _*Boch*_









by _*Evrasia 99911*_









by _*Kirgam*_









panzicov


















by _*Kirgam*_










student-geolog









danlux









tmix13


----------



## Nika007

its me again 

*Ksenia Dezhneva (Canto De La Tierra) in Day of Russia, Moscow 2014*
Beautiful Russian woman with beautiful voice 
hope you enjoy too





 
Kuznetsky Most Street
some photos:


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City par Sergey Alimov, sur Flickr


Prechistenskaya nab par serge.zykov, sur Flickr


Moscow river par serge.zykov, sur Flickr


DSC07674 par VLKR, sur Flickr


great-aerial-view-of-moscow-at-night-246816 par djandyw.com, sur Flickr


IMG_5074 par robokarli, sur Flickr


Moskva River par Sergey Alimov, sur Flickr


----------



## Canzone

fotografersha


----------



## Canzone

fotografersha


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_9400 par suigintou13, sur Flickr


Hive par _PhotoMan_, sur Flickr


_DSC4871 par Shiranaijin, sur Flickr


_DSC4861 par Shiranaijin, sur Flickr


Night Lights #1 par alexey.leontiev, sur Flickr


Hotel Leningradskaya par Mitya Galiano, sur Flickr


Night Moscow par rzrs, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par ljp43rx, sur Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hello everybody :hi:

new funny vid callled "New Adventures of Italians in Russia or is it easy to be a model?" 






some photos:


----------



## pHospHor

lol that putin crimea tshirt is just awesome


----------



## hugodiekonig

Moscow, Russia at Night (NASA, International Space Station, 01/29/14)









Moscow, Russia at Night (NASA, International Space Station, 01/29/14) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center via flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled par MiamiRoofing162, sur Flickr


Sunrise par Andrey Wild, sur Flickr


Moscow par ska_pozitifff, sur Flickr


Moscow City par Alex Poison, sur Flickr


Moscow-17 par Elliot J, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par monakhov_art, sur Flickr


Гостиница Украина par monakhov_art, sur Flickr


Киевский вокзал par monakhov_art, sur Flickr


----------



## buenosaireseze

Moscow is gorgeous, stunning and sophisticated. Public buildings, metro, avenues, skyscrapers are all in a majestic scale. Is all that a great city have to be.

I find it similar to Buenos Aires in many respects.


----------



## christos-greece

night in moscow par hazman_muller, sur Flickr


Night Moscow par DRoofing163, sur Flickr


*** par MiamiRoofing162, sur Flickr


Untitled par PhoenixRoofing164, sur Flickr


Moscow_various-102 par © jose pedrero photography, sur Flickr


museum in Kolomenskoe park par Olga Kruglova, sur Flickr


Panorama of New Financial District of Moscow City from Fili par Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, sur Flickr


----------



## Nika007

*22 июня - День Памяти и Скорби. June 22 - Day of Remembrance and Sorrow, the first day of the Great Patriotic War (1941)*

Every year on June 22, head bowed, we remember the day when the Great Patriotic War - the most terrible, bloody and brutal in human history.

On this day, we pay homage to the winners, a feat they admire and remember those who gave their lives in the struggle for freedom of the country and defended from the merciless destruction of entire peoples, cultures, civilizations.

This day as an invaluable lesson for all generations.

"There is a memory that will not oblivion, and the glory that will never end!"

*Eternal memory to the fallen! Eternal glory to the living defenders of the Fatherland!*






some photos:


----------



## christos-greece

L1020500 par Vladimir Glebov, sur Flickr


L1020503 par Vladimir Glebov, sur Flickr


Kremlin Walls par max rocker, sur Flickr


Moscow Rush Hour par max rocker, sur Flickr


Moscow_various-102 par © jose pedrero photography, sur Flickr


1162 par -5Nap-, sur Flickr


1166 par -5Nap-, sur Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

РВСН :apple:


----------



## christos-greece

View of Moscow-Russia par littlemoyuan, sur Flickr


MIBC #2 par DRoofing163, sur Flickr


Moscow trade center par MoonBeam1987, sur Flickr


Hotel Ukraine and Novoarbatsky Bridge at Sunset, Moscow, Russia par anshar73, sur Flickr


Skyscraper on Kotelnicheskaya Embankment and Traffic Trails at Dusk, Moscow, Russia par anshar73, sur Flickr


Road Traffic at Bolshaya Dorogomilovskaya St par Wholesale of void | The Best of Russia 2013 winner, sur Flickr


Road Traffic at Bolshaya Dorogomilovskaya St par Wholesale of void | The Best of Russia 2013 winner, sur Flickr


DSC_0134 par 2xnani, sur Flickr


Center of Moscow par Sergey Alimov, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

night in moscow par hazman_muller, sur Flickr


Night Moscow par DRoofing163, sur Flickr


1162 par -5Nap-, sur Flickr


Night over the Moscow City par Andrey Wild, sur Flickr


Moscow par ska_pozitifff, sur Flickr


Вечерняя Москва. Москва-Сити par Pavel "KoraxDC" Kazachkov, sur Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

In the near future .... :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

View from inside by Varvara_R, on Flickr

Tverskaya Street - Moscow, Russia by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr

Night Time In Moscow by Việt Nam tươi đẹp, on Flickr

Moscow morning. New Arbat street by D.N.T., on Flickr

Great Aerial View Of Moscow At Night by Việt Nam tươi đẹp, on Flickr

Tilt Shift in Moscow by 0905ru, on Flickr

Red square, Moscow by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr

DSC00383 by leo_b43, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Park Kultury (Circle Line) Moscow Metro station*




> Park Kultury (Circle Line) Moscow Metro station station was opened in 1950 and got its name after the nearby Maxim Gorky Park of Culture and Leisure. The architect Igor Rozhin applied a classic sport theme to match the connotation with the ancient-Greek inspired transfer station. Park Kultury station features massive grey marble walls that are flared. The floor is riveted with grey granite and looks like a carpet. The track walls are faced with black marble and labradorite. The pylons are decorated with 26 white marble bas-reliefs depicting the life of Soviet young people. At the end of the station is a large marble wall with a small profile bas-relief of Maxim Gorky.


Photographer: Alexander Popov


----------



## GammaHamster

msquaredb said:


> How easy is it to be a tourist in Moscow? Are the locals friendly or accepting of non-Russian speakers?


It wont matter how friendly or accepting they are, since they won't be able to help you even if they want to because almost no one speaks english.


----------



## oktober69105

Not only that, but out-of-towners will constantly ask YOU for directions, either not noticing or caring that you're also a tourist.


----------



## advlive

GammaHamster said:


> It wont matter how friendly or accepting they are, since they won't be able to help you even if they want to because almost no one speaks english.


In US also no one speak Russian so they can not help for their visitor?!!!
language not depended for help


----------



## Aleksey




----------



## christos-greece

Russia. Moscow. The Stalinist skyscraper at Kotelnicheskaya embankment. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

One summer day in Park Pobedy, Moscow 20 by ovchinnikova.marina, on Flickr

Moscow-night by Alina Cusnir, on Flickr

Moscow skyline / 2014 by dаrii, on Flickr

skyline from university 2 by J-T-M, on Flickr

_MG_4166 by koraybektas, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

http://urban3p.ru/blogs/35259


----------



## hugodiekonig

*St. Basil's Cathedral, Moscow*











St Basil's Cathedral, Moscow by Nick Moulds via flickr









St Basil's Cathedral, Moscow by Nick Moulds via flickr









St Basil's Cathedral, Moscow by Nick Moulds via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Moscow Metro - Mayakovskaya*



> Considered to be one of the most beautiful in the system, it is a fine example of pre-World War II Stalinist Architecture and one of the most famous Metro stations in the world. The name as well as the design is a reference to Futurism and its prominent Russian exponent Vladimir Mayakovsky.
> 
> Located 33 meters beneath the surface, the station became famous during World War II when an air raid shelter was located in the station. On the anniversary of the October Revolution, on 7 November 1941 Joseph Stalin addressed a mass assembly of party leaders and ordinary Muscovites in the central hall of the station. During WWII, Stalin took residence in this place.











Moscow Metro - Mayakovskaya by Nick Moulds via flickr









Moscow Metro by Nick Moulds via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig

Lomonosov Moscow State University (MSU) by Alexey Kljatov via flickr









Moscow City by Ilya Dobrioglo via flickr









Москва (Moscow) - Кремль в Измайлово (Kremlin in Izmailovo) by jaime.silva via flickr​


----------



## anm

Ivan Hide


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

Moscow is very beautiful city


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by slznv, on Flickr

Moscow river by night by davidgousset, on Flickr

MOscow by night by davidgousset, on Flickr

White house by chrsvyappletv, on Flickr

009 - Moscow - Kremlin and Moskva river at night by al.frenchie, on Flickr

IMG_8422 by lukachrlt, on Flickr

Red Square Night by Merrill Heit, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

https://vk.com/id1622296?w=wall1622296_850


----------



## DzhendoyanV




----------



## christos-greece

Panorama of Manege Square and Moscow Kremlin in the Evening, Moscow, Russia by anshar73, on Flickr

303505__moscow-river-fountains-night-lights_p by caiosucessoremix2014, on Flickr

Moscow_12_APR_2014-2 by Lecky Dave, on Flickr

2014-04-10-21-34-06-5D3_4644 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr

Moscow from above by nl.monteiro, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center [1920 x 1080] by primoboy55, on Flickr

02 by arturgalaxy, on Flickr


----------



## I`M

http://www.mos.ru/press-center/photogallery/index.php?id_4=2130


----------



## I`M

http://www.the-village.ru/village/city/picture-story/163459-pokrovka-i-maroseyka


----------



## vinttt

http://500px.com/photo/80177381/-by-ivan-musinov?from=user_favorites&user_id=188960


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_2516 by superpuperlol, on Flickr

Evening Moscow. View of the Historical Museum and Moscow Kremlin. by lina_photo, on Flickr

MOSCOW - 867 YEARS by TRAN ANH NGHIA, on Flickr

MOSCOW - 867 YEARS by TRAN ANH NGHIA, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Kremlin and Big Stone bridge. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Kremlin, Moscow by Manuel ROMARÍS, on Flickr

Moscow 2014 by Marina Kudrya, on Flickr

image by HanZuyderwijk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Moscow by neromancer, on Flickr

DSC_2516 by superpuperlol, on Flickr

The old Moscow at night - Hotel Ukraina IPhoneography Moscow Taking Photos Nightshoot by dvoigtlaender, on Flickr

MOSCOW - 867 YEARS by TRAN ANH NGHIA, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Kremlin and Big Stone bridge. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

outside-ru-msk-cityscapebychristsav by by_smaragdus, on Flickr

_MG_8915 by suigintou13, on Flickr

_MG_8672 by suigintou13, on Flickr


----------



## anm

from Russian forum, by _Night_City_Dream_
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732959&page=2


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Mayakovskaya Station, Moscow*





















La Voce della Russia (Redazione Online)​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Izmailovo Kremlin, Moscow*











Photo by: Sobolev Igor - Росси́я - Российская Федерация - Russia​


----------



## christos-greece

mosc9 by brucesflickr, on Flickr

The Downtown by Wholesale of Void, on Flickr

Flow of People to and from the Gorky Park by Wholesale of Void, on Flickr

Untitled by iL'Dagger, on Flickr

Sunny afternoon at Moscow city by iL'Dagger, on Flickr

Fountain and Bolshoi Theater Illuminated in the Night, Moscow, Russia by anshar73, on Flickr

kr.pl_bw_25-05-14_a011_a by slavsja, on Flickr

Moscow downtown by Flaksis Andzs, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

* Moscow In September*






hope you'll like it


----------



## christos-greece

Red Square by Sosiskin, on Flickr

DSC_0088 by danila.matveev, on Flickr

DSC_0118 by danila.matveev, on Flickr

DSC_0069 by danila.matveev, on Flickr

DSC_0074 by danila.matveev, on Flickr

DSC_0068 by danila.matveev, on Flickr

DSC_0110 by danila.matveev, on Flickr

DSC_0073 by danila.matveev, on Flickr

DSC_0113 by danila.matveev, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

Irina Tsu by annette00, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow International Business Center "Moscow-City" by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr

Centro Internacional de Negocios de Moscú by Iaski Ruiz de Azua | Photography, on Flickr

Moscow. Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building. by Rter, on Flickr

DSC_0079 by danila.matveev, on Flickr

HSEday 2014 concert by Aciano41, on Flickr

HSEday 2014 concert by Aciano41, on Flickr

Moscow Kremlin – The Fortress on the Left Bank of the Moskva River by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr

Evening Moscow. View of the Historical Museum and Moscow Kremlin. by lina_photo, on Flickr

The old Moscow at night - Hotel Ukraina IPhoneography Moscow Taking Photos Nightshoot by dvoigtlaender, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

Moscow International Business Center "Moscow-City" by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P7120359_DxO by huangmax, on Flickr

P7120370_DxO by huangmax, on Flickr

DSC_0002 by harth.ranavern, on Flickr

The bridge by harth.ranavern, on Flickr

6_DSC0821 by photopehota, on Flickr

Night Arbat by m_nechaev, on Flickr

High Rise by Miradortigre, on Flickr

Moscow - The Kremlin by lultimavoltache, on Flickr


----------



## anm

Let's take a walk away from Red Square and try to discover the real city.

from Russian forum
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1752549&page=5


----------



## anm

continued

from Russian forum
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...1752549&page=5


----------



## vinttt

http://500px.com/photo/84004673/mibc-by-ivan-musinov


----------



## christos-greece

A Night In Moscow by AdrienC., on Flickr

The modern Moscow by Bernt Nielsen, on Flickr

Moscow City by Дмитрий Левин, on Flickr

moscow_city_2014-wallpaper-1920x1080 by tibere86, on Flickr

2014-09-21-10-27-29-5D3_3820 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr

IMG_2936 by raraujo, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center "Moscow-City" by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center "Moscow-City" by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by D.N.T., on Flickr

The modern Moscow by Bernt Nielsen, on Flickr

IMG_4090 by Sora Minus, on Flickr

1259 by -5Nap-, on Flickr

moscow_city_2014-wallpaper-1920x1080 by tibere86, on Flickr

Moscow by akrush24, on Flickr

DSC_0076 by danila.matveev, on Flickr

DSC_0060 by danila.matveev, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Moscow*










La Voce della Russia (Redazione Online)​


----------



## hugodiekonig

Lenin's Tomb, Red Square, Moscow by Nick Moulds via flickr









Moscow, Red Square by Nick Moulds via flickr









Moscow, Red Square by Nick Moulds via flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

moscow-city by Sergey S Ponomarev, on Flickr

Moscow trip#epic#so much to see#so little#time by jessewaiganjo, on Flickr

Moscow city skyscrapers by m.karpushin, on Flickr

DSC_0076 by danila.matveev, on Flickr

Triumph Palace and Leningradsky Avenue by sapeginappletv, on Flickr

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

_MG_8702 by suigintou13, on Flickr

_MG_8898 by suigintou13, on Flickr


----------



## anm

from Russian forum, photo by D1ego
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1614162&page=10


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by laurentgaudart, on Flickr

skyline from university 2 by J-T-M, on Flickr

Kremlin by Zeugma_fr, on Flickr

To DUMA by svabodda, on Flickr

Untitled by Boreal Attitude, on Flickr

Moscow - Mockba by Marc Veraart, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hi guys :hi: please check out my new video. thanks! 
*
Soviet auto industry. Retro & classic cars. GUM Department Store in Moscow*






some photos:








































































































































































































*all (192) photos*  http://imgur.com/a/tEhEo


----------



## christos-greece

shadows on the red square by Sergey S Ponomarev, on Flickr

MSU by Kris_ks, on Flickr

magic by Sergey S Ponomarev, on Flickr

Москва-Сити by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Moscow 2014 by vasilieva_a, on Flickr

Moscow by akrush24, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center "Moscow-City" by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr

A panoramic view of Moscow from Sparrow Hills by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

2014-09-28 Fall in Moscow-20 by Untonio, on Flickr



2014-09-28 Fall in Moscow-8 by Untonio, on Flickr



2014-09-28 Fall in Moscow-2 by Untonio, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Moscow Flower Day - July 31, 2014*











Moscow by AlWiPa via flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7965-11 by bojaryšnik, on Flickr

Big city, small scene. Moscow [1628x1221] [OC] by godfrieddaniels, on Flickr

Soowpictures_MoscowCityimpression_207 by soowpictures, on Flickr

MoscaD4B_0676_copy_01 by riccasergio, on Flickr

1270 by -5Nap-, on Flickr

Traffic in center of Moscow by exsulor, on Flickr

L1060718 by raraujo, on Flickr

Moscow by denis.senkov, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

by * Boch *










http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2936 by raraujo, on Flickr

DSC_0487 by Alex_aka_Wild, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center "Moscow-City" by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr

A panoramic view of Moscow from Sparrow Hills by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr

A panoramic view of Moscow from Sparrow Hills by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr

Moscow by denis.senkov, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Kremlin and Big Stone bridge. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

_MG_8642 by suigintou13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from inside by Varvara_R, on Flickr

Tverskaya Street - Moscow, Russia by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr

Night Time In Moscow by Việt Nam tươi đẹp, on Flickr

Great Aerial View Of Moscow At Night by Việt Nam tươi đẹp, on Flickr

Tilt Shift in Moscow by 0905ru, on Flickr

Red square, Moscow by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr

DSC00383 by leo_b43, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panorama of the R by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Moscow city skyscrapers by m.karpushin, on Flickr

Moscow is expanding and expanding by tzargvidon, on Flickr

Moscow trip#epic#so much to see#so little#time by jessewaiganjo, on Flickr

moscow_city_2014-wallpaper-1920x1080 by tibere86, on Flickr

Moskauer Innenstadt by david_mierau, on Flickr

Flow of People to and from the Gorky Park by Wholesale of Void, on Flickr

Moscow-sunset-2 by Alina Cusnir, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

https://vk.com/rdream1










https://vk.com/fedya_ro










https://vk.com/al_kors










https://vk.com/bestblackguy










https://vk.com/nmkozlov


----------



## Nika007

*Dazzling 'Circle of Light' fest opened in Moscow*

http://www.lightfest.ru/en/
























































all the photos taken the Russian NTV channel


----------



## christos-greece

0A7_DSC9650 by dimitry ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC9604 by dimitry ryzhkov, on Flickr

Morning emptiness by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Untitled by ladysumerki, on Flickr

Музеон и Китайский летчик by ABB iphone, on Flickr

Музеон и Китайский летчик by ABB iphone, on Flickr

Музеон и Китайский летчик by ABB iphone, on Flickr

Музеон и Китайский летчик by ABB iphone, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hi guys :hi: it's me again 
new Putin vid "Happy Birthday, Mr. Putin! Теперь и толстовки!" in Moscow GUM
please check it out, thanks!






some photos:














































hope you'll like it


----------



## anm

from Russian forum



alexaa said:


> Москва. Лето. / Moscow. Summer.
> 
> 101237596
> 
> http://vimeo.com/101237596
> 
> Best regards, Alex.


----------



## vinttt

http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/69253.html


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow at Sunset by diversbelow, on Flickr

Panorama of Maneg by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Panorama of the R by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Moscow city skyscrapers by m.karpushin, on Flickr

Moscow is expanding and expanding by tzargvidon, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center "Moscow-City" by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr

DSC_0076 by danila.matveev, on Flickr


----------



## CalmWater

DSC_6274-1 by Bordphoto, on Flickr


DSCF8279 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr


Evening over the Moscow City by Shark CR PhotoGraphics, on Flickr


by daryadarya:


----------



## vinttt

http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/pitdmit/album/455477/view/1257282


----------



## vinttt

https://vk.com/gnesinsr









https://vk.com/oleg_zeppelin









https://vk.com/gnesinsr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow city skyscrapers by m.karpushin, on Flickr

DSC_0076 by danila.matveev, on Flickr

Triumph Palace and Leningradsky Avenue by sapeginappletv, on Flickr

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

_MG_8898 by suigintou13, on Flickr

skyline from university 2 by J-T-M, on Flickr

Kremlin by Zeugma_fr, on Flickr

Moscow - Mockba by Marc Veraart, on Flickr


----------



## superodesit

а что это за труба между небоскрёбами?


----------



## jackass94

That's the unfinished spire which is being removed. New owners decided not to keep it.


----------



## DzhendoyanV




----------



## christos-greece

141116_030220_Ночная Москва by baltic_wind, on Flickr

141116_042420_Ночная Москва by baltic_wind, on Flickr

1348 by -5Nap-, on Flickr

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

_IGP7682-16 by yury.ivliev, on Flickr

red square by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hello all! :hi: please check out my new travel video called *"My visit to St Basil's Cathedral on Red Square - one of the most beautiful architecture ever"* in may, 2014. thanks

official website: http://www.saintbasil.ru/en/index.html﻿






hope you'll like it


----------



## vinttt

by *Kirgam*


----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## vinttt

City in the ice by 3AK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC04758 by qwz, on Flickr

DSC04785 by qwz, on Flickr

Floating on Moskva River by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr

Spectacular View from a Corner of the Faceted Palace in Moscow Kremlin by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

Untitled by Kris_ks, on Flickr

Mayakovsky by Kris_ks, on Flickr

Moscow City by I AM ABLE, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger

Kuskovo (Russian: Куско́во) was the summer country house and estate of the Sheremetev family. Built in the mid-18th century, it was originally situated several miles to the east of Moscow but now is part of the East District of the city. It was one of the first great summer country estates of the Russian nobility, and one of the few near Moscow still preserved. Today the estate is the home of the Russian State Museum of Ceramics, and the park is a favourite place of recreation for Muscovites.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuskovo


----------



## vinttt

Будни Нового Арбата. by varfolomeev, on Flickr










Gotham City by MiamiRoofing162, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_8907 by suigintou13, on Flickr

_MG_8773 by suigintou13, on Flickr

_MG_8786 by suigintou13, on Flickr

_MG_8738 by suigintou13, on Flickr

_MG_8830 by suigintou13, on Flickr

MOSCOW - 867 YEARS by TRAN ANH NGHIA, on Flickr

MOSCOW - 867 YEARS by TRAN ANH NGHIA, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Kremlin and Big Stone bridge. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Moscow 2014 by Marina Kudrya, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

IMG_3883 by f1ints, on Flickr










IMG_3888 by f1ints, on Flickr










IMG_3971 by f1ints, on Flickr










IMG_3958 by f1ints, on Flickr










IMG_3923 by f1ints, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

moscow-city by Sergey S Ponomarev, on Flickr

Moscow trip#epic#so much to see#so little#time by jessewaiganjo, on Flickr

Moscow city skyscrapers by m.karpushin, on Flickr

DSC_0076 by danila.matveev, on Flickr

Triumph Palace and Leningradsky Avenue by sapeginappletv, on Flickr

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

_MG_8702 by suigintou13, on Flickr

_MG_8898 by suigintou13, on Flickr

homeless by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr


----------



## Houshmman

Das neue Finanzzentrum Moskau war fantastisch!


----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## christos-greece

The City of Moscow by RussianDC, on Flickr

Untitled by Kris_ks, on Flickr

Red Square by James Cridland, on Flickr

Untitled by Kris_ks, on Flickr

Moscow City by andrewwizard7, on Flickr

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

Gotham City by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr

Fili, City of Moscow, Russia,November 2014 by Vadim Gouida, on Flickr

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

Triumph Palace by TongoZM, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

gelio.livejournal.com


----------



## Aokromes

^^
From http://www.whychristmas.com/cultures/russia.shtml 
The official Christmas and New holidays in Russia last from December 31st to January 10th.

So, maybe you are lucky.


----------



## Nika007

Wezza said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Do you think Red Square will still be like this on January 9? We've got one night in Moscow on that night. Would love to have a look.



thank you
Sure! Red Square and the central square of Moscow will look even better. Already looks better than when i did shoot :cheers:
btw, i edit movies on this


----------



## Nika007

Aokromes said:


> ^^
> From http://www.whychristmas.com/cultures/russia.shtml
> The official Christmas and New holidays in Russia last from December 31st to January 10th.
> 
> So, maybe you are lucky.


...to January 11th in 2015
also on the night of the 13th to the 14th of January we will celebrate Old New Year


----------



## christos-greece

20140922_140330 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr

Happy 867th birthday, Mockba! by Juhule, on Flickr

Mockba (17) by mikrysha, on Flickr

Mockba (14) by mikrysha, on Flickr

Mockba (13) by mikrysha, on Flickr

Mockba (4) by mikrysha, on Flickr

metro minimalistic by J-T-M, on Flickr

red square posing bride by J-T-M, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

*City of Angels at Theater Square in Moscow*






hope you'll like it


----------



## vinttt

_MG_8732 by gerokunst, on Flickr









Вид на Москва-Сити (View of Moscow-City) part 2 by Hanging Rock, on Flickr









_MG_0329.jpg by k.jenchik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by andrey_savin, on Flickr

_MG_3188 by suigintou13, on Flickr

IMG_0504 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

389418805723691 by pint.maws16, on Flickr

Moscow reflections by D.N.T., on Flickr

Moscow city by ignat2k, on Flickr


----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## vinttt

galeevramil


----------



## christos-greece

red square by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

Moscow at Night by Denis Romanov (please, view by albums), on Flickr

1345 by -5Nap-, on Flickr

The present and the past by Wandering Ilíara, on Flickr

Moscow by beswickl, on Flickr

BALDA 6X6 by Oleg1961, on Flickr

Red Square by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr

Interior de los almacenes GUM by Iaski Ruiz de Azua | Photography, on Flickr

St Basil's Cathedral, Red Square by Ivan the Hammer, on Flickr

#Moscow#citi by 17c51db5aeba1f16fc88d967e9d7c7a6, on Flickr

Red square by Travel Musings, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/162701.html


----------



## Nika007

*✰ ڰۣ✿✽MERRY CHRISTMAS!✽✿ڰۣ ✰ *

new video with beautiful Moscow 






hope you'll like it and will make you smile


----------



## Wezza

^^
Great! 

Do you make these videos yourself?

Merry Christmas from Australia!  Though I'll be in Russia on Saturday.


----------



## Nika007

Wezza said:


> ^^
> Great!
> 
> Do you make these videos yourself?
> 
> Merry Christmas from Australia!  Though I'll be in Russia on Saturday.


thank you
i like to walk with my camera and make a video with my favorite places, things, and activities in the city. take care! dress warmly. a cold snap across central part of Russia including Moscow city. happy holidays!


----------



## neromancer

my photos


----------



## Wezza

Nika007 said:


> thank you
> i like to walk with my camera and make a video with my favorite places, things, and activities in the city. take care! dress warmly. a cold snap across central part of Russia including Moscow city. happy holidays!


You do a wonderful job. I love watching them. 

P.S. Don't worry, I've experienced Russian winter before so I know what I'm in for.


----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## christos-greece

State Historical Museum & The Kremlin by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Kremlin Wall by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Red Square Moscow by Saemundur Johannsson, on Flickr

Events - 04190 by Saemundur Johannsson, on Flickr

Red Square by schnellchecker, on Flickr

Roter Platz by schnellchecker, on Flickr

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

Moscow reflections by D.N.T., on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

✰✽&#55357;&#56596;&#55356;&#57220; *Ded Moroz's Enchanted forest, Prenew Moscow* &#55356;&#57220;&#55357;&#56596;✽﻿✰

...Новый год к нам мчится, скоро всё случится ♥(ˆ◡ˆ)♥
hope you'll like it  
﻿


----------



## Nika007

Wezza said:


> You do a wonderful job. I love watching them.
> 
> P.S. Don't worry, I've experienced Russian winter before so I know what I'm in for.


thank you!
i'll look forward to your new shots with beautiful snowy Moscow ho-ho


----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## christos-greece

Moscow christmas by aspinoulas67, on Flickr

Москва-СВАО 2013-11-02 by Dorian A, on Flickr

2014-12-27-18-55-33-5D3_0089 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr

2014-12-27-18-54-47-5D3_0087 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr

DSCF4132 by icoguar1, on Flickr

IMG_0504 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Petrovka Street / Boulevard Ring, Moscow by kitchener.lord, on Flickr

_MG_3272 by suigintou13, on Flickr

Moscow by andrey_savin, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

by *mr. MyXiN* 









*1920x1080*


----------



## christos-greece

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

1941 by Kris_ks, on Flickr

DJI00794 by mshapkin, on Flickr

Moscow by chez white, on Flickr

_DSC1651 by eaglefoto, on Flickr

Triumph Palace and Leningradsky Avenue by sapeginappletv, on Flickr

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

_MG_8898 by suigintou13, on Flickr

skyline from university 2 by J-T-M, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hello everybody:hi:
new vid with beautiful Moscow. hope you'll like it 
*World's Largest Ice Skating Rink at Moscow's All-Russian Exhibition Center (VDNKh) *


----------



## Nika007

✽✰ *С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ! HAPPY NEW YEAR!* ✰✽ 






♥(ˆ◡ˆ)♥


----------



## christos-greece

Hotel "Украина" by alexrgb5, on Flickr

Kotelincheskaya by alexrgb5, on Flickr

Moscow christmas by aspinoulas67, on Flickr

1384 by -5Nap-, on Flickr

IMG_0569 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Christmas Tree by Sverbank, Moscow by Syuqor7, on Flickr

Russia by kapuk dodds, on Flickr

_MG_0329.jpg by k.jenchik, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all* :cheers:


----------



## vinttt

20141229-Moscow-01 by nod.caleb, on Flickr 










2014-10-31-10-15-16-5D3_9893 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr









2014-10-31-10-22-42-5D3_9899 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr









2014-10-31-10-08-48-5D3_9875-Panorama by tsup_tuck, on Flickr









2014-10-31-10-03-23-5D3_9871 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Basil's Cathedral, Red Square - Travel 20141209 DSC02312.jpg by PowderPhotography, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by larrywkoester, on Flickr

Москва_1003 by likamccuntz, on Flickr

Hotel "Украина" by alexrgb5, on Flickr

Hotel "Украина" by alexrgb5, on Flickr

Москва-СВАО 2013-11-02 by Dorian A, on Flickr

Radisson Tour Boat at Bolshoy Kamenny Bridge by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr

Leningradskiy Prospekt, Moscow by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hello everybody :hi:

please check out my new vid. thank you

*Exhibition Mechanics miracle is dedicated to opening and closing ceremonies of the XXII Olympic Winter Games in Sochi*






hope you'll like it


----------



## Nika007

*World's Largest Ice Skating Rink at Moscow's All-Russian Exhibition Center (VDNKh) 
*


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/towercitytimelapse










http://vk.com/dmitriy_chernysh









http://vk.com/id109074205


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates guys :cheers:


----------



## Nika007

*Chimes of the Spassky Tower of Moscow Kremlin played a new tune WOW!﻿*






hope you'll like it


----------



## PoLy_MX

Москва самый красивый город мире ))))


----------



## christos-greece

393187271647011 by keelyschipper2963, on Flickr

20141229-Moscow-01 by nod.caleb, on Flickr

20141229-Moscow-10 by nod.caleb, on Flickr

_MG_4130 by suigintou13, on Flickr

_MG_4129 by suigintou13, on Flickr

_MG_4126 by suigintou13, on Flickr

_MG_4147 by suigintou13, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hello! please check out my new vid with beautiful Moscow :hi:

*С РОЖДЕСТВОМ ХРИСТОВЫМ! * ♥(ˆ◡ˆ)♥


----------



## Nika007

*Christmas and New Year celebrations at Moscow's Red Square*






:dance:


----------



## vinttt

by *mr. MyXiN*









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by like_mango, on Flickr

St Basil's Cathedral, Red Square - Travel 20141209 DSC02312.jpg by PowderPhotography, on Flickr

莫斯科,夜晚，俄羅斯，Moscow by night,Russia by janice Taiwan199212, on Flickr

The longest night by Anna Che, on Flickr

Moscow City by iHitklif, on Flickr

Moscow 2014 by Marina Kudrya, on Flickr

Moscow in Black & White by versetty, on Flickr

Москва_1003 by likamccuntz, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/constantin-merckuschev/album/222658/view/771852


----------



## christos-greece

Mike-i-20150107-005628.jpg by mike.ilchenko, on Flickr

_MG_4384 by suigintou13, on Flickr

MIBC by kishjar?, on Flickr

Moscow-City by iHitklif, on Flickr

_MG_4130 by suigintou13, on Flickr

_MG_4138 by suigintou13, on Flickr

8_DSC2162 by tot man, on Flickr

DSC_0016 by zaletelo, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow Streets Kutuzovsky Prospect Kremlin SUMMER in 4K*


----------



## christos-greece

06-Moscow-Structures-Wallpaper by mkubiska, on Flickr

30-Moscow-Cityscape-Wallpaper by mkubiska, on Flickr

Kremlin by alexrgb5, on Flickr

Bridge by awit.shot, on Flickr

Radisson Tour Boat at Bolshoy Kamenny Bridge by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr

Москва_1003 by likamccuntz, on Flickr

Москва-СВАО 2013-11-02 by Dorian A, on Flickr

moscow in b&w by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

night city lights by ufo., on Flickr

Russia, Moscow, Kremlin by Roman Melnichuk, on Flickr

Moscow city center (3.09.2011) by eduard-kraft, on Flickr

Moscow Street by MANUEL.ZED, on Flickr

IMG_7934w by dimitri.pahl, on Flickr

Moscow by pedrohsvl, on Flickr

*** by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC_8556-2 by winnichip, on Flickr

DSC_8544 by winnichip, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by alexrgb5, on Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

mr. MyXiN said:


> *Cнимки с космического аппарата «Ресурс-П» №2*
> 
> 
> ^^ *Увеличение по клику*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник: http://www.federalspace.ru/21238


*Moscow*. Pictures taken from the spacecraft, "Resource-P» №2


----------



## christos-greece

Red Square by James Cridland, on Flickr

Untitled by Kris_ks, on Flickr

Moscow City by andrewwizard7, on Flickr

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

Gotham City by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr

kremlin at night from river hdr by J-T-M, on Flickr

red square at night 2 by J-T-M, on Flickr

fountain and pompous building by J-T-M, on Flickr

P7130822_DxO by huangmax, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

*Happy Old New Year!* 

*Beautiful Soviet Vintage Christmas Toys from the 1950s & 60s*❤ 






i used beautiful Soviet song from 80's called "Прекрасное далёко" “A Beautiful Far Away”. it's really gorgeous and touching song. i love it soo much ♥
hope you'll like it too 
The Old New Year or the Orthodox New Year is an informal traditional holiday, celebrated as the start of the New Year by the Julian calendar. In the 20th and 21st centuries, the Old New Year falls on January 14 in the Gregorian calendar.
read more: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_New_Year


----------



## christos-greece

Red Square by alexkoo1812, on Flickr

Red Square by alexkoo1812, on Flickr

Lada by alexkoo1812, on Flickr

Saint Basil's Cathedral by alexkoo1812, on Flickr

Red Square by alexkoo1812, on Flickr

Evening Walk Along Bolshaya Dmitrovka - Moscow by Night by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr

Subway station Skobelevskaya street, Moscow, Russia by Into_View, on Flickr

Street Challenge by Katerina Kubatina, on Flickr

Ninja in Moscow ? by neverlandphotography, on Flickr
MOSCOW, RUSSIA - fountain on Pyatnitskaya street/ МОСКВА, РОССИЯ - фонтан на Пятницкой by Miami Love 1, on Flickr

3256 by neolirik, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

http://moya-moskva.livejournal.com/4582561.html


----------



## christos-greece

Tilt Shift in Moscow by 0905ru, on Flickr

Red square, Moscow by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr

DSC00383 by leo_b43, on Flickr

One summer day in Park Pobedy, Moscow 20 by ovchinnikova.marina, on Flickr

Moscow-night by Alina Cusnir, on Flickr

Moscow skyline / 2014 by dаrii, on Flickr

skyline from university 2 by J-T-M, on Flickr

009 - Moscow - Kremlin and Moskva river at night by al.frenchie, on Flickr

IMG_8422 by lukachrlt, on Flickr


----------



## ogonek

http://russianlook.com/Offers.aspx?...ba6a-3fcaab1f47f8&type=3&cols=7&rows=5&page=4


----------



## ogonek

http://russianlook.com/Offers.aspx?...ba6a-3fcaab1f47f8&type=3&cols=7&rows=5&page=6


----------



## christos-greece

Arbat by Puno3000, on Flickr

The Third Rome by DarmonRichter, on Flickr

Dramatic Design by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr

Moscow by Richard Yamakawa, on Flickr

Red square by Travel Musings, on Flickr

BALDA 6X6 by Oleg1961, on Flickr

GoBot at Red Square, Moscow, Russia by hcplebranch, on Flickr

Red Square by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr

1A7_DSC2005 by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr

Interior de los almacenes GUM by Iaski Ruiz de Azua | Photography, on Flickr

St Basil's Cathedral, Red Square by Ivan the Hammer, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

clever crow in Moscow's Alexander Garden


----------



## christos-greece

Revolution Square by Anuska Sampedro, on Flickr

IMG_5162 by suigintou13, on Flickr

IMG_4167 by rapurimanka, on Flickr

_MG_4706 by suigintou13, on Flickr

Moscow City Night by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

My Moscow by iHitklif, on Flickr

Московский государственный университет (МГУ) имени М. В. Ломоносова / Moscow State University (Lomonosov University) by sovraskin, on Flickr

Kremlin Moscow river. Black & White by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

MOSCOW by Tony Agramunt, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy

*Patriarch Hermogenes*

Ермоген // Patriarch Hermogenes by Andrey B. Barhatov, on Flickr

*Lenin statue*

Ленин из префектуры // «Lenin from prefecture» by Andrey B. Barhatov, on Flickr

*Lenin at a chemical plant*

Lenin at a chemical plant by Andrey B. Barhatov, on Flickr

*Children — Are the Victims of Adult Vices*

«Children — Are the Victims of Adult Vices» (vintage color ver.) by ABB iphone, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy

*Seven Sisters - a group of skyscrapers designed in Stalinist style*

*1. Hotel Ukraina*

Hotel Ukraina - Radisson Royal Hotel in Moscow by RostAARGHHH, on Flickr

Moscow. Hotel "Ukraine". by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Radisson Royal Hotel by AntonPerfliev, on Flickr

Radisson Royal Moscow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr

*2. Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Apartments*

Kotelnicheskaya embankment building by Clay Gilliland, on Flickr

Stalinist Skyscraper (Seven Sisters) by BRJ INC., on Flickr

One of Stalin's skyscrapers by Nick Grabowski, on Flickr

*3. Kudrinskaya Square Building*

moscow_04.04.2012_8364 by patrick h. lauke, on Flickr

*4. Hotel Leningradskaya*

Stop Light at Hotel Hilton Leningradskaya - Moscow cityscapes by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr

Nuestro hotel: Hilton Leningradskaya by [email protected], on Flickr

1009 by -5Nap-, on Flickr

*5. Ministry of Foreign Affairs*

Ministry of Foreign Affairs by O1e9, on Flickr

MuHucTepcTBo_BHyTpeHHux_DeL-2 by di_kiy, on Flickr

*6. Moscow State University*

Day to night - Lomonosov Moscow State University (MSU) by Alexey Kljatov (ChaoticMind75), on Flickr

Moscow State University (MGU). Just before sunset by Boris SV, on Flickr

Moscow. Moscow State University. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

*7. Red Gate Building*

Red Gate administrative building - one of Stalin´s seven sisters by Jan Spanelsky, on Flickr

Stalin-Hochhaus 6 by SebastianBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy

Skyscraper on Kotelnicheskaya Embankment and Traffic Trails at Dusk, Moscow, Russia by anshar73, on Flickr

Buildings by reich_martin, on Flickr

GUM - Backside by reich_martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Kris_ks, on Flickr

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

Space District, Moscow by aluminiumgeek, on Flickr

jam by Sergey S Ponomarev, on Flickr

DSC06793 by qwz, on Flickr

Artplay.jpg by tanja kitain, on Flickr

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

DSC00095 by dmitrykuznetsovdev, on Flickr

AMO_7868w by Alexey_Morozov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow trip#epic#so much to see#so little#time by jessewaiganjo, on Flickr

Moscow city skyscrapers by m.karpushin, on Flickr

Triumph Palace and Leningradsky Avenue by sapeginappletv, on Flickr

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

_MG_8898 by suigintou13, on Flickr

skyline from university 2 by J-T-M, on Flickr

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

Kremlin by Zeugma_fr, on Flickr

Untitled by Boreal Attitude, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Night Lights River Bridge by Abdullah Atwiz, on Flickr

Untitled by Kris_ks, on Flickr

Panorama Of Moscow by vadimmokin, on Flickr

Slanted capital by Manu Moreno Photographer, on Flickr

Ice sunset by 3AK, on Flickr

Opposition Rally In Moscow To Mourn Boris Nemtsov by Aciano41, on Flickr

Fragmentation by pommegala, on Flickr

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

Moscow [859x609] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

Pancake Week at Moscow :cheers:


----------



## Izus67

*январь 2015*

Петровский пассаж



























Тверская площадь


----------



## Izus67

Елисеевский магазин



























ресторан Пушкинъ









Тверской бульвар


----------



## christos-greece

6 by ilya.nogachev, on Flickr

Moscow city. Bird's eye view by hamzahritchi, on Flickr

Triumphal Arch of Moscow on Victory Square by leonyaakov, on Flickr

State Historical Museum in Manezhnaya Square by Hernan Linetzky Mc-Manus, on Flickr

State Historical Museum in Manezhnaya Square by Hernan Linetzky Mc-Manus, on Flickr

Moscow Hotel in Belgrade by Pera Nikolic, on Flickr

Moskova Nowy Arbat Street by ismailyasartekin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20140922_140330 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr

Happy 867th birthday, Mockba! by Juhule, on Flickr

Mockba (17) by mikrysha, on Flickr

Mockba (14) by mikrysha, on Flickr

Mockba (13) by mikrysha, on Flickr

Mockba (4) by mikrysha, on Flickr

metro minimalistic by J-T-M, on Flickr

Moscow by andrey_savin, on Flickr

_MG_3188 by suigintou13, on Flickr

IMG_0504 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

ЛК;122271961 said:


> From https://vk.com/wall59673100_1626, Continental, ≤ 23 February 2015


.....


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_6274-1 by Bordphoto, on Flickr


DSCF8279 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr


Evening over the Moscow City by Shark CR PhotoGraphics, on Flickr

Высокое небо by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Four Season at Red Square by alexkoo1812, on Flickr

Red Square by alexkoo1812, on Flickr

Red Square by alexkoo1812, on Flickr

Lada by alexkoo1812, on Flickr

Saint Basil's Cathedral by alexkoo1812, on Flickr

Red Square by alexkoo1812, on Flickr


----------



## Ello

Unusual pictures of Moscow.









https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_325344882%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev









https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_326263793%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev









https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_324500852%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev









https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_324679837%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev









https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_324275830%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev









https://vk.com/wall-41847326?offset=2800&own=1&z=photo-41847326_305541999%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello

http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248386









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248208









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248212









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248215









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248217


----------



## Ello

http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248282









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248293









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248299









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248391


----------



## Ello

http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248401









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248404









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248411









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248413









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248435









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248438









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248449


----------



## Ello

k.com/photo-69742589_326248465









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248507









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248561









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248581









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248584









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248589









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248593


----------



## Ello

[URL="http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248169"]http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248169[/URL]









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248510









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248514









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248517









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248522









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248526









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248554









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248557









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248567









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248576









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248596









http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248598



























http://vk.com/photo-69742589_326248613


----------



## Nika007




----------



## christos-greece

Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building by O1e9, on Flickr

Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building at Night by O1e9, on Flickr

boat painting by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr

1_DSC5279 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

twilight moscow by Daria Besedina, on Flickr

Radisson Royal Hotel by O1e9, on Flickr

Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building, One of the Moscow Seven Sisters in the Evening, Moscow, Russia by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Andreyevsky Bridge across Moskva River / Андреевский пешеходный мост by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr

Kotelniki Apartments, Kotelnicheskaya Embankment by Roman Remizov, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

Alexander Severyanin









Ramil Galeev









Nikita Kuznetsov


----------



## vinttt

http://docent.livejournal.com/190842.html


----------



## Tokion

Source


Source


----------



## christos-greece

Kremlin [Moscow, Russia] by Libertad Viajera, on Flickr

Saint Basil Cathedral [Moscow, Russia] by Libertad Viajera, on Flickr

2_DSC9532 by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC9548 by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC9746 by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr

Разруха by GorVlad, on Flickr

1A7_DSC5184 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Daria Buharova, on Flickr

Moscow by Daria Buharova, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

*Beautiful Moscow Botanical Garden, last day of Spring 2015 *


----------



## christos-greece

Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building at Night by O1e9, on Flickr

twilight moscow by Daria Besedina, on Flickr

Radisson Royal Hotel by O1e9, on Flickr

Russian White House and Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment in the Evening, Moscow, Russia by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Moscow-City at Dusk by O1e9, on Flickr

DR110509_20A by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1A7_DSC4999 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20150509-IMG_6793.jpg by Eirik Aasen, on Flickr


----------



## Akai




----------



## christos-greece

fountain and pompous building by J-T-M, on Flickr

skyline from university 2 by J-T-M, on Flickr

P7120359_DxO by huangmax, on Flickr

DR110708_57A by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Street Challenge by Katerina Kubatina, on Flickr

MOSCOW, RUSSIA - fountain on Pyatnitskaya street/ МОСКВА, РОССИЯ - фонтан на Пятницкой by Miami Love 1, on Flickr

3256 by neolirik, on Flickr

Untitled by ladysumerki, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

http://zyalt.livejournal.com/1368865.html


----------



## Tokion

Source


----------



## christos-greece

0A77m2_DSC2522 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building by O1e9, on Flickr

Moskva River by O1e9, on Flickr

Kutuzovsky Prospekt by O1e9, on Flickr

7 (4) by Art Design, on Flickr

Moscow City Center at Night by O1e9, on Flickr

Moscow City Center at Night by O1e9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr

Kudrinskaya Square Building by O1e9, on Flickr

_DSC6926 by Kate Taraskina, on Flickr

_DSC6968 by Kate Taraskina, on Flickr

above view of Moscow city center with Kremlin by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

Moscow city skyline with Kremlin by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

Moscow City Center at Night by O1e9, on Flickr


----------



## Tokion

Source


----------



## vinttt

By *mr. MyXiN*


----------



## christos-greece

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Moscow City by Daria Besedina, on Flickr

Moscow City II by Daria Besedina, on Flickr

Moscow sunset by dmitry pimenov, on Flickr

boat painting by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr

Moscow city cityscape with Kremlin by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

The Moscow by Simona Johnson, on Flickr

DSC_1811-Edit by Dmitry Kuznetsov, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/feed?z=photo-575399_371419545/album-575399_215015838/rev


----------



## vinttt

Maxim Solovyov


----------



## ogonek

indefatigable said:


>


...


----------



## anm

photo by Ivan Semenoff



ILCOMEBACK said:


> Камергерский переулок
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Большая Дмитровка


----------



## Houshmman

Moskau ist charmant! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Rainy Evening, Moscow by Vasily Baburov, on Flickr

Krymsky Most by Vasily Baburov, on Flickr

1_DSC9931 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow City by O1e9, on Flickr

Moscow Skyline by O1e9, on Flickr

Котельническая by Alexey Sedoykin, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrey Kireev, on Flickr

Moscow sunset by dmitry pimenov, on Flickr

boat painting by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

http://www.novostroykin.ru/novostroyki/all/4094/fotos/


----------



## christos-greece

Russia. Moscow. Entrance to the Russian State Children's Library. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Kremlin and the House on Embankment by Vasily Baburov, on Flickr

Strelka, Peter the Great monument and Tretyakov Gallery new building by Vasily Baburov, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by Vasily Baburov, on Flickr

Cloudy and rainy in Moscow by Alexander Igoshin, on Flickr

Strelka by Vasily Baburov, on Flickr

Moscow City at night by Nelson Brizuela, on Flickr

Отрадное by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr

Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building at Night by O1e9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow's new CBD [1600 x 1067] by Antonio Max, on Flickr

IMG_0048 by Bob Mendelsohn, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center, Russia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Izmailovskiy kremlin by dmitry pimenov, on Flickr

214 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

Light Road by Nelson Brizuela, on Flickr

Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr


----------



## Tokion

Source


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow in a nutshell by Marina, on Flickr

Kremlin Walls, Moscow City CBD & Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Moscow, Russia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Moscow CBD by Matthieu Dalmasse, on Flickr

Moscow Metro by John von Sydney, on Flickr

Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr

DSC_8373 by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

1A7_DSC8500 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cathédrale Basile le Bienheureux by Pierre Danzas, on Flickr

Posing on Red Square #2 by Andrey, on Flickr

"Stone flower" fountain. Pavilion of Ukraine by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr

"The friendship of people" fountain. Pavilion of Armenia by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr

Public Art at VDNKh by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr

Shoeless Poetess by Kirill Ξ/Κ Voloshin, on Flickr

Moscow City by Slava Bogomolov, on Flickr

Streets of Moscow by Dmitri, on Flickr

Sprawl by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## Tokion

Source


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow, Russia by Eric John, on Flickr

Moscow's new CBD [1600 x 1067] by Antonio Max, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Marina, on Flickr

IMG_0048 by Bob Mendelsohn, on Flickr

Horses statue by Bob Mendelsohn, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center seen from Nabarezhnaya Rostovskaya, Moscow, Russia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center, Russia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

IMG_6411 by Sergey Gordienko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Daria Buharova, on Flickr

Moscow by Daria Buharova, on Flickr

2_DSC9746 by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr

Разруха by GorVlad, on Flickr

Moscow by Kate_Lokteva, no Flickr

moscow by Dara Pilyugina, no Flickr

Saint Basil Cathedral [Moscow, Russia] by Libertad Viajera, on Flickr

2_DSC9532 by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC9548 by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr

1A7_DSC5184 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## @rtem




----------



## @rtem




----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr

Catherdal by Jaqlyn Lee, on Flickr

Rainy Evening, Moscow by Vasily Baburov, on Flickr

Moscow City... by Vla Zak, on Flickr

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

0A77m2__DSC4224 by Dima Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow, 12 June 2015 by Marina Kudrya, on Flickr

Киевская by comeonpartypeople, on Flickr


----------



## anm

more pictures here


----------



## Tokion

Source


Source


Source


Source


----------



## christos-greece

2015-08-08 08.56.26 1 by yakushevgk, on Flickr

2015-08-08 10.41.55 1 by yakushevgk, on Flickr

DSC_7886 by Максим Кудрявцев, on Flickr

DSC_7832 by Максим Кудрявцев, on Flickr

DSC_7777 by Максим Кудрявцев, on Flickr

city, moscow, russia by Alvaro Dorsey, on Flickr

улица 1905 года by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. View of the city center. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Moscow City by Daria Besedina, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. The main building of Moscow State University. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

By *ivan.potapoff*


----------



## Tokion

Source


----------



## christos-greece

[email protected] by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr

[email protected] by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr

Moscow by Rena, on Flickr

Moscow by Rena, on Flickr

Moscow by Rena, on Flickr

Moscow by Rena, on Flickr

Moscow by night by Nikos Giannios, on Flickr

Moskva-City by night by Cédric Delbos, on Flickr

Moscow City by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calle Arbat, Moscow. by Nerea Sanchez, on Flickr

sk20100 - MT 3763 Mockba Ulica 1905 Goda by Haagsetrams enzo, on Flickr

Walking through Moscow by Bernd Zimmermann, on Flickr

sk20092 - MT 6681 Mockba Kalancëvskaja ul by Haagsetrams enzo, on Flickr

Tulip, tulip are everywhere by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

Rainbowwwwww by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

metro rush hour by Jasper M, on Flickr

red square at night 1 by Jasper M, on Flickr


----------



## KVentz




----------



## christos-greece

urban panorama with blue heavy clouds over city by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

Moscow new skyline by Vicente A. Roa Gaspar, on Flickr

Moscow by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr

Moscow by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr

Moscow by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. View of the city center. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Moscow river by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr

Storm 2 by Vitaly Dmitriev, on Flickr

Moscow sunset by RudAnya, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow 2015 timelapse trailer*


----------



## christos-greece

Walking through Moscow by Bernd Zimmermann, on Flickr

Calle Arbat, Moscow. by Nerea Sanchez, on Flickr

sk20083 - MT 5294 Mockba Novodevic'e kladb by Haagsetrams enzo, on Flickr

Underground Moscow, part 2 by Bernd Zimmermann, on Flickr

sk20078 - MT 3608 Mockba Moskvoreckaja nab by Haagsetrams enzo, on Flickr

Sunset and by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

Tulip, tulip are everywhere by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

2a7_DSC2383 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMG_70421 by Green Valley Orchestra, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hi guys, long time no see! :hi:

*Show Band Feel Style, Kuznetsky Most Street, Everybody dance!)) *








upd


----------



## vinttt

https://vk.com/albums-575399?z=photo-575399_380491906/photos-575399


----------



## anm

from Russian forum



_Night City Dream_ said:


>


----------



## Anticalaca

It's like a modern version of a "seven sister".


----------



## vinttt

Moscow financial center at night (i.imgur.com) by Brandon Abell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Riverside by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Moscow business district by dmitry pimenov, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

IMG_70421 by Green Valley Orchestra, on Flickr

Figures in the morning light by Irene Tartaglia Polcini, on Flickr

5_DSC9409 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Night Moscow by Alexander Matyukhin, on Flickr

Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

*The Eighth International Military Music Festival “Spasskaya Tower” 2015, Red Square, Moscow* kay:

http://kremlin-military-tattoo.ru/en/


----------



## moscowgoth




----------



## moscowgoth




----------



## moscowgoth




----------



## moscowgoth




----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by slznv, on Flickr

DSC_8167 by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Le Kremlin by Pierre Danzas, on Flickr

20150619_161255-01 by yakushevgk, on Flickr

20150621_191830-01 by yakushevgk, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Savior Moscow by Hopsitapa, on Flickr

Moscow by Hopsitapa, on Flickr

20150621_184559-01 by yakushevgk, on Flickr

Kremlin, Red Square, Moscow, Russia by mete erna, on Flickr

Kievskiy station, Moscow, Russia by mete erna, on Flickr

E1DS0203 by Van LE, on Flickr

Passageway under Nirnsee tenement house built in 1906 in the backyards of Pokrovka Street, Moscow by Vasily Baburov, on Flickr

Railway and view on Moscow-city district by Oleg S, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

* Final preparation for Moscow City Day - 868 
*






This year the celebration will take place on September 5 and 6.
http://ялюблюмоскву.рф/
http://kremlin-military-tattoo.ru/en/
https://m.facebook.com/aerosmith?refsrc=https://m.facebook.com/a/language.php


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset and memorial photo by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

Moscow steampunk (photo sketch) by Alexey Kljatov, on Flickr

Riverside_Towers_2 by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Moskva river by dmitry pimenov, on Flickr

Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr

Untitled by comeonpartypeople, on Flickr

Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr

Figures in the morning light by Irene Tartaglia Polcini, on Flickr

Light trail by Konstantin Kulak, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

By *[D1ego]*

Дню города посвящается =)


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Kremlin at night by Ul Fi, on Flickr

Moscow City Taking Photos Cityscapes Streetphotography at Детская Площадка by GorVlad, on Flickr

balloons by Izumi Sees, on Flickr

Mercury-City Tower by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr

Moscow Cityscape from Roof of the Intercession Church at Fili by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr

Events - 04190 by Saemundur Johannsson, on Flickr

Red Square by schnellchecker, on Flickr

Roter Platz by schnellchecker, on Flickr

P6010255 by postoronnim.william, on Flickr

Москва-СВАО 2013-11-02 by Dorian A, on Flickr

2014-12-27-18-55-33-5D3_0089 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr

2014-12-27-18-54-47-5D3_0087 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5812 by Vladislav Kulebakin, on Flickr

Moscow_listed_building_7732930000_20150913_0156_stitch_ShiftN_crop by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

Red by GavinZ, on Flickr

DSC00115 by Ramsin S, on Flickr

cityscape by ahfeelabout, on Flickr

mother russia by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr

IMG_0014 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr

Traffic, lights by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr

Moscow : sunset and city lights by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr

Riverside-3_BW by Stan Krotov, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

*Beautiful Moscow. My Moscow River Cruise*






*some photos:*


----------



## Nika007

more photos:http://imgur.com/a/22rd1

all content (except music) taken by me, as always


----------



## Mokita

Very nice pics !


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by OZKAN BASAK YILDIZ, on Flickr

Untitled by OZKAN BASAK YILDIZ, on Flickr

IMGL8246 by Gibson Tsai, on Flickr

Untitled by Khuroshvili Ilya, on Flickr

Moscow City (near / sunny) by Александр A., on Flickr

_RJS5361 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS5378 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Stalinist Architecture at it's best by Daniel Salinas Córdova, on Flickr

_RJS5191 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Rena, on Flickr

Moscow by Rena, on Flickr

Moscow by Rena, on Flickr

Moscow by Rena, on Flickr

Moscow by night by Nikos Giannios, on Flickr

Winter night in Ostankino by Alexander Sokolov, on Flickr

Moscow by Juliette, on Flickr

Moscow weekends by Dmitri Kurochkin, on Flickr

Russia Moscow tour by Gandini Sun, on Flickr

IMG_5741 by Evgeniy S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Near the office-centre by ILIYA STEBNYOV, on Flickr

Fountain near the 'Old Circus' at Tsvetnoy boulevard by ILIYA STEBNYOV, on Flickr

Clowns street-sculpture at Tsvetnoy boulevard by ILIYA STEBNYOV, on Flickr

Clowns street-sculpture at Tsvetnoy boulevard by ILIYA STEBNYOV, on Flickr

Clowns street-sculpture at Tsvetnoy boulevard by ILIYA STEBNYOV, on Flickr

Moscow River by Azmi Demirel, on Flickr

0A77m2_DSC5089 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Shopping Street by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr

Street of Light by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr

24180032 by Olga Korableva, on Flickr


----------



## Tokion

Source


Source


Source


----------



## christos-greece

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

Moscow Kremlin at night by Ul Fi, on Flickr

Moscow City Taking Photos Cityscapes Streetphotography at Детская Площадка by GorVlad, on Flickr

balloons by Izumi Sees, on Flickr

Mercury-City Tower by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr

Sans titre by Danil Khromov, sur Flickr

Moscow City Center at Night by O1e9, sur Flickr

Moscow Kremlin at night by Uladzimir Filipau, sur Flickr

IMG_6155 by Ivan Karpov, sur Flickr

P1010386 by Alexander Tselykovskiy, sur Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hi guys :hi: new video of Moscow events. hope you'll like it 

*'The Circle of Light' international festival, Live concert Dmitry Malikov, Moscow, VDNH,2015/09/27*






'The Circle of Light' fest. official site: http://lightfest.ru/en/


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC5251 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Patriarshiye Prudy / Patriarch Pond, Moscow by kitchener.lord, on Flickr

Заехал с утра на велике by vasily egorov, on Flickr

Festival de la luces. by Ciel Goth, on Flickr

Grand Palace by Kazakov by Vladimir Makovetsky, on Flickr

Circle of light festival, Moscow, Russia by Alexander Andreychenko, on Flickr

2015-09-05 at 22-36-47 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr

Андреевский мост by Stan Krotov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Russia. Moscow. Hotel Radisson "Ukraine". by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Untitled by jonny orlove, on Flickr

Moscú - Skyline by Viaja por libre, on Flickr

Moscú - Skyline by Viaja por libre, on Flickr

Moscú - Skyline by Viaja por libre, on Flickr

Moscú - Skyline by Viaja por libre, on Flickr

Moscú - Skyline by Viaja por libre, on Flickr

DR150702_014D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

My Inspiration Location: Moscow, Russia #vsco #vscocam #vscomsk #vscorussia #vscophotos #vscoonly #vscogood #vscojournal #instadaily #vscocity #vscolife #vscomoment #msk #Moscow #moscowcity #mskpit #photorussia #moscowonline #onelove #inspiration #mood by Tani N, on Flickr

Moscow by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

river Jauza by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Moscow 1987 Ikarus 260.43 cinema makeup-wardrobe bus ex-Tambov city by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

view from Rostovskaya embankment in Moscow, Russia by Yury Golubinsky, on Flickr

upload by pcristov, on Flickr

IMG_7694-2 by Roman Baygushkin, on Flickr

Tram Accident at Patriarchy Ponds by Arthur Lookyanov, on Flickr

Dusk over Moscow by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr

liquid bridge by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## oiclover

*moscow population*

over 14 million


----------



## Nika007

hello everybody! :hi: please check out new vid of beautiful Moscow, thanks

The first day of the 'Circle of Light' festival, 
the eve of the Orthodox feast Exaltation of the Life-Giving Cross, and more...
hope you'll like it 

*Beautiful Moscow: a city of festivals *


----------



## Tokion

Source


Source


Source


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Kremlin at night by Ul Fi, on Flickr

Moscow City Taking Photos Cityscapes Streetphotography at Детская Площадка by GorVlad, on Flickr

balloons by Izumi Sees, on Flickr

Moscow Cityscape from Roof of the Intercession Church at Fili by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr

Sans titre by Danil Khromov, on Flickr

IMG_6155 by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

P1010386 by Alexander Tselykovskiy, on Flickr

DSC_1948 by Dmitry Kuznetsov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC9357 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow. Chamberlain lane by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

red square at night 2 by J-T-M, on Flickr

fountain and pompous building by J-T-M, on Flickr

skyline from university 2 by J-T-M, on Flickr

Museo Estatal de Historia de Rusia, Moscú by Iaski Ruiz de Azua | Photography, on Flickr

P7120359_DxO by huangmax, on Flickr

P7130822_DxO by huangmax, on Flickr

Dusk over Moscow by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr

Moscú - Skyline by Viaja por libre, on Flickr

Moscow Cremlin by Nik Coli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Los colores de San Basilio by Jesús Municio, on Flickr

Teatro Bolsoy by Jesús Municio, on Flickr

Atardecer en Moscú by Jesús Municio, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Hotel Radisson "Ukraine". by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Патриаршие by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

ТТК by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

built on blood by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr

glowing river by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

:hi: it's me Nika007 
i can't login to my original account ((

please check out a new vid of beautiful Moscow. thanks 

*In A Sretensky Monastery Garden*


----------



## vinttt




----------



## vinttt

http://www.barklires.com/construction/photo


----------



## thewolf434

Tokion said:


> Source
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> Source


beautiful 
whats name district


----------



## christos-greece

DR150504_077D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150504_085D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

252 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

255 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

256 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

257 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

#a6000 #sunset #sunlight #cityscape #moscow #mosqarium #храмхристаспасителя #urban #135mm #jupiter37 by Константин он, on Flickr

The Bolshoi Theatre by Uladzimir Filipau, on Flickr

wipeout by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr

Dusk over Moscow by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

zilzila007 said:


> :hi: it's me Nika007
> i can't login to my original account ((


hi guys:hi: i got it!:cheer:


----------



## christos-greece

7_DSC3312 by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC3285 by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A77II_DSC0674 by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr

Movement at street by exsulor, on Flickr

Jumping in Red Square by Babson College, on Flickr

Москва. Новый Арбат. Раннее, раннее утро by varfolomeev, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia. Central railway station by suxarik, on Flickr

7_DSC3316 by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr

Movement at street by exsulor, on Flickr

Flow of People to and from the Gorky Park by Wholesale of Void, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

http://vk.com/geomk


----------



## Lightton

BEAUTIFUL MOSCOW, great place to visit ...


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow, Russia by Goran Petkovski, on Flickr

VDNK by Raymond Cunningham, on Flickr

Мясницкая by Andrey, on Flickr

jam by nikolay semenov, on Flickr

Kremlin by night by Stéphane LAUMONT, on Flickr

20151029-PA290003 by Сергей Макаров, on Flickr

sunset by nikolay semenov, on Flickr

Something like that... Location: Moscow, Russia #vsco #vscocam #vscomsk #vscorussia #vscophotos #vscoonly #vscogood #instadaily #vscocity #vscolife #vscomoment #msk #Moscow #moscowcity #mskpit #photorussia #moscowonline #onelove #inspiration #mood #Мос by Tani N, on Flickr

DR150504_085D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

The Bolshoi Theatre by Uladzimir Filipau, on Flickr

Moscow State University in the evening by Evgeniy Volkov, on Flickr

IMG_0014 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

By *[D1ego]*


----------



## christos-greece

265 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

266 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

264 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

263 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

262 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

261 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

Мясницкая by Andrey, on Flickr

DR150504_085D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia #travel #travelgram #travelphotography #instatravel #beautiful #moscow #river #cityview #cityscape #instamoscow #photomoscow #moscowviews #moskova #москва #russia #russianfederation #instarussia #photorussia #rusya #instagramrussia #instag by Natalia Erkoc, on Flickr

The Bolshoi Theatre by Uladzimir Filipau, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

gre4ark.livejournal.com










a-y-o-2014


----------



## Canzone

a-y-o-2014











irina130956



















nvirtiuga


----------



## christos-greece

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

DSC01786 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC01780 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC01784 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Saint Issac Cathedral by majeed ekbal, on Flickr

Мясницкая by Andrey, on Flickr

#a6000 #sunset #sunlight #cityscape #moscow #mosqarium #храмхристаспасителя #urban #135mm #jupiter37 by Константин он, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

Wow! It's S-Petersburg...


----------



## christos-greece

The Third Rome by DarmonRichter, on Flickr

8_DSC0680 by Dmitry_Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Dramatic Design by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr

Moscow by Richard Yamakawa, on Flickr

Happy 867th birthday, Mockba! by Juhule, on Flickr

DSC_2466 by dmitrykuznetsovdev, on Flickr

DSC_1953 by dmitrykuznetsovdev, on Flickr

Moscow_City by Roman GEORGICH, on Flickr

Opposition Rally In Moscow To Mourn Boris Nemtsov by Aciano41, on Flickr


----------



## Soliter

Greetings! There are some of my photos of Moscow. I made them when I was in the city last year.

Best regards from Belgrade, Serbia!


----------



## Soliter




----------



## Soliter




----------



## christos-greece

Смотровая РАН by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr

Spasskaya Tower #01 by Michael Babakov, on Flickr

273 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

275 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

277 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

278 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

Moscow skyline by Hans de Jonge, on Flickr

Compressed perspective by Hans de Jonge, on Flickr

272 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

Futurist skyline - Part 1 by Eric Gonzalez, on Flickr

Moscow Skyline by Hans de Jonge, on Flickr

Moscow_City by Stan Krotov, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hi everybody :hi: 

please check out new art video, thanks

*Romantic Realism Soviet Art of 1925‒1945*

Art Exhibition at the Moscow Manege. extended until 4 Dec. Free admission.

Moscow Times article: http://www.themoscowtimes.com/arts_...the-manege-new-look-at-soviet-art/548107.html






some photos:
































































all photos: http://imgur.com/a/0qShK

all pictures and video were taken by me


----------



## christos-greece

Правительство Москвы - The government of Moscow by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

0417 - Russia, Moscow, Cathedral of Christ the Saviour HDR by Barry Mangham, on Flickr

1-ый Ходинский пр-д, Москва by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

Москва Сити - Moscow City by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

VDNKh by Lucas G, on Flickr

DR150504_085D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Night by Евгений Крылов, on Flickr

Grand piano and Pushkin (Рояль и Пушкин) by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

Golden Hours by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

Atachenka


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Skyline by Antoine K, on Flickr

269 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

Moscow skyline by Brian and Kim, on Flickr

257 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

ТТК by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Moscow : sunset and city lights by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr

«...on Poklonnaya Hill» by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

Street juggler. Arbat. by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hello everybody :hi:
please check out my new Christmas vid, thank you!
hope you;ll like it too

*Moscow State Department Store. The Best Handmade Christmas Decorations I've Seen Ever ho-ho ♥(ˆ◡ˆ)♥
*


----------



## christos-greece

Red Square by SERMUNDO, on Flickr

Red Square II by SERMUNDO, on Flickr

281 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

Late autumn by Konstantin Kulak, on Flickr

Moscow skyscraper by Bilal Mirza, on Flickr

Dancing on the edge by Olesya Nabieva, on Flickr

The stalinist skyscraper at the Kotelnicheskaya embankment. Moscow by Ilia Mikhachev, on Flickr

Moscow State University (MSU, Moscow, Russia) by Yurii Shirkin, on Flickr

moscow city skyscrapers P8251127 bw by Dmitri Bender, on Flickr

Москва река, гостиница Украина by Олег Горемыкин, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

https://vk.com/bestroofers?z=photo-575399_387969709/album-575399_220502491/rev


----------



## Canzone

vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## FabriFlorence

I love this city!!! :heart:


----------



## christos-greece

Lazy pigeons in Moskow by Frühtau, on Flickr

0m2_DSC5869 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1A7_DSC8384 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

snowy roof by Olga R Grekova, on Flickr

Kremlin and Cathedral of St. Basil at the Red Square in Moscow, Russia by viet nguyen, on Flickr

273 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

269 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

The House of MUSIC_v2 by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

6_DSC8988 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC8797 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hi guys :hi:

please check out new vid, thanks
*
“From the great shocks to the Great Victory. My history. 1918-1945 ”* in Moscow Manege






3000 информационных статей разного формата; около 4000 иллюстраций – живопись, графика; 700 архивных документов; около 1000 часов документальной хроники; 
более 800 единиц мультимедийной техники; уникальные материалы, немалая часть которых хранилась под грифом «Секретно» и «Совершенно секретно»
http://www.prlib.ru/en-us/news/Pages/Item.aspx?itemid=11689

some photos:


----------



## Lazy Stranger




----------



## Canzone

bestroofers victorborisov.ru makzero.56 varlamov.ru


----------



## christos-greece

above view of Lubyanka Square in Moscow by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building, One of the Moscow Seven Sisters in the Evening, Moscow, Russia by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

7 (4) by Art Design, on Flickr

Kotelniki Apartments, Kotelnicheskaya Embankment by Roman Remizov, on Flickr

Near red square, Moscow, Russia by Overdriv3, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by DPAmerica, on Flickr

Red Square by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr

St Basil's Cathedral, Red Square by Ivan the Hammer, on Flickr

Happy 867th birthday, Mockba! by Juhule, on Flickr

Mockba (17) by mikrysha, on Flickr

Mockba (13) by mikrysha, on Flickr


----------



## ftre

Beautiful city. The Evolution Tower look so awesome:master:


----------



## christos-greece

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

"Moscow City" by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

Petrovka Street / Boulevard Ring, Moscow by kitchener.lord, on Flickr

Moscow city after sunset by Iam Rebelone, on Flickr

Moscow City by O1e9, on Flickr

Moscow Skyline by O1e9, on Flickr

Котельническая by Alexey Sedoykin, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrey Kireev, on Flickr

Moscow sunset by dmitry pimenov, on Flickr

boat painting by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5162 by suigintou13, on Flickr

IMG_4167 by rapurimanka, on Flickr

_MG_4706 by suigintou13, on Flickr

My Moscow by iHitklif, on Flickr

Московский государственный университет (МГУ) имени М. В. Ломоносова / Moscow State University (Lomonosov University) by sovraskin, on Flickr

Moscow (3) by aprilinmysoul, on Flickr

Moscow (25) by aprilinmysoul, on Flickr

Moscow by kimmmoi, on Flickr

Moscow by anniemanukian, on Flickr

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

bestroofers


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos, canzone


----------



## Canzone

Happy New Year!






















































orlowa.m2009
































































portal.istra.ru instamam.ru mosday.rumedia.beta.vashdosug.ru mosprogulka.ru Photo-X321 cr2.livejournal.com


----------



## christos-greece

Happy New Year, Moscow! by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Happy New Year, Moscow! by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Happy New Year! by Svetlana, on Flickr

_DS14996-2 by Alon Ershov, on Flickr

smoke on the water by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

7_DSC9013 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Happy New 2016 !  by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, on Flickr

Moscow by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr

Moscow is preparing to welcome the New Year 2016 by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr

Moscow is preparing to welcome the New Year 2016 by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr

Moscow is preparing to welcome the New Year 2016 by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## Canzone

suhov1947 Ёжичка dok1964 Соболев Игорь GALINA Танечка vmike2015


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos as well :cheers:


----------



## Canzone

ALEKS










ivanchuk1









olga.puteshestvennik




















tarassimaniv




























orlowa.m2009










MELEV









lubochka06 









olg.rusanowa2010










ЕСЕНИЯ♥


----------



## Canzone

Жемчужина OLCEN tat-aniska newspile.ru bluesmaker.livejournal.com


----------



## Canzone

bluesmaker.livejournal.com
OLCEN


----------



## christos-greece

St. Basil's Cathedral and Red Square, Spasskaya tower of the Kremlin by Denis Shidlovskiy, on Flickr

The Kremlin, St. Basil's Cathedral and Red Square by Denis Shidlovskiy, on Flickr

Night Moscow by Michael Nechaev, on Flickr

Night Moscow by Michael Nechaev, on Flickr

DR150129_382D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Станция метро "Баррикадная" / Barrikadnaya metro station by Photo Man, on Flickr

Moscow Cremlin by Nik Coli, on Flickr

Moscow : sunset and city lights by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr

Moscow City Taking Photos Cityscapes Streetphotography at Детская Площадка by GorVlad, on Flickr

balloons by Izumi Sees, on Flickr

Mercury-City Tower by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr

Moscow Cityscape from Roof of the Intercession Church at Fili by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

Маргарита 
ИРЭН@ mamatysik bluesmaker.livejournal.com
step.alex2014 
OLCEN


----------



## Martincito

amazing city, 2018 I ll be there.


----------



## Canzone

^^
























































TChernobrovova




















http://fotografersha.livejournal.com/ janet 
step.alex2014 
Tabasko 
DSP1411112 roudy2008


----------



## christos-greece

Victory Park by Max Ryazanov, on Flickr

Moscow2015_210 by KoprowskiT, on Flickr

Moscow2015_174 by KoprowskiT, on Flickr

Moscow2015_162 by KoprowskiT, on Flickr

The House of MUSIC_v2 by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

The House of MUSIC by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

1A7_DSC8396 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

Moscow light at night by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr

252 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

Moscow Skyline by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

olga-sytina





olgadon2



elena17-05


----------



## Canzone

Лора cr2.livejournal.com Наташенька ***** 
goworov.list NatalyaLakomova mimi-gallery.com ♛Г.Король hdwallpaperhub.pw 
mamatysik 
abgrigoryan


----------



## Canzone

Наташенька ***** marmorozov fotografersha.livejournal.com step.alex2014 mamatysik Лора ИРЭН@ sklv.svt Назаров Алексей vk.com/albums


----------



## Canzone

Наташенька ***** marmorozov fotografersha.livejournal.com step.alex2014 mamatysik Лора ИРЭН@ sklv.svt Назаров Алексей


----------



## vinttt

https://static.panoramio.com.storage.googleapis.com/photos/1920x1280/121585378.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

DR150504_077D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150504_085D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

252 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

255 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

256 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

257 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

Movement at street by exsulor, on Flickr

Jumping in Red Square by Babson College, on Flickr

Москва. Новый Арбат. Раннее, раннее утро by varfolomeev, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia. Central railway station by suxarik, on Flickr

7_DSC3316 by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr

Movement at street by exsulor, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

vk.com/albums varlamov.ru mskagency.ru


----------



## Canzone

ИРЭН@ vk.com/albums-575399 fotografersha.livejournal.com ♛Г.Король ZOND.4 beiren-europe


----------



## Canzone

Александр


----------



## BenjaminBern

Nice, i hope i can visit someday


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow tram: 71-619K # 1297 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr

Прогулки по Столице . #safonovroman #москва #moscow #moscowcity #canon #canon_ru #canon_photo #light #lighs #ru #russia #россия by Roman Safonov, on Flickr

Alexandrovsky by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Москварека by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Bridge by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Александровский сад by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Кремль by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

DSC_1474 by Altvod Dolgopskiy, on Flickr

Moskva-City at Frosty Sunset by Arthur Lookyanov, on Flickr

Moscow HDR by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr

Kutuzovskyi Ave park Pobedy at twilight, Moscow, November 2015 by Vadim Gouida, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

The Fest "Journey to Christmas" is going on till 17.01.2016










DSP1411112



















fotografersha.livejournal.com










step.alex2014










ИРЭН@



gurvinn



Лора



Наташенька *****










Соболев Игорь










[url]kudago.com[/URL]


----------



## Canzone

The Fest "Journey to Christmas" is going on till 17.01.2016










supperspotter.livejournal.com





ivanchuk1





Бибичков Михаил



Наташенька *****










Александр




Бибичков Михаил



savina galina









Бибичков Михаил


----------



## evian

Bicycle parade, -15℃



































































































http://vk.com/photo-29892444_394703747


----------



## Canzone

[url]kudago.com[/URL]



Александр



















anderson2706



Бибичков Михаил










ИРЭН@











Бибичков Михаил


----------



## Canzone

Бибичков Михаил



kuznetsova glascha










Александр



















♛Г.Король



Наташенька *****










Бибичков Михаил







kip.garik


marmorozov


shefira


----------



## christos-greece

Across the Moskva by Brandon Donnelly, on Flickr

Slow Dance by Olesya Nabieva, on Flickr

Bridge by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Манежка-2 by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Tsaritsyno by Bagirushka, on Flickr

Night in Tsaritsyno by Bagirushka, on Flickr

1_DSC8434 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Office sunrise by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

vk.com/album


----------



## Canzone

fotografersha.livejournal.com 
♛Г.Король


----------



## christos-greece

moscow by greg westfall, on Flickr

Clouds over Kremlin Towers in Twilight - Moscow by Night by Arthur Lookyanov, on Flickr

the city of Moscow by Rick Wang, on Flickr

Bolshoy Ustinsky Bridge at the confluence of the Yauza river and Moscow the river in downtown of Moscow by Evgeniy Volkov, on Flickr

Embassy of Belarus by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr

Entrance bridge to the Kremlin, Moscow, Russia by helenthedestroyer, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

1_DSC8137 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

I have no idea where I am, but this is a pretty rocket statue with planets. Moscow, Russia. by helenthedestroyer, on Flickr

Izmaylovo Kremlin by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, on Flickr

_DSC8240 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Alexandrovsky by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Кремль by Stan Krotov, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

savina galina









































































vk.com/album



lenagerasimo



marbella005



















savina galina


----------



## kelvin_ken

Lovely place for me to arrive.


----------



## Ello

Celebratory Moscow.


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow. Sunrise in colors. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Moscow. Sunrise. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Frozen sunrise by Konstantin Kulak, on Flickr

Манежка by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Манежка-2 by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Moscow HDR by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr

Сold march evening by Serge Tchernyakov, on Flickr

Moscow by viet nguyen, on Flickr

Moscow by viet nguyen, on Flickr

Moscow by viet nguyen, on Flickr

Moscow by viet nguyen, on Flickr

Kremlin and Cathedral of St. Basil at the Red Square in Moscow, Russia by viet nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

vk.com/album










mamatysik



step.alex2014




















SL


----------



## christos-greece

Night in Tsaritsyno by Bagirushka, on Flickr

Night in Tsaritsyno by Bagirushka, on Flickr

DSC_7709 by Евгений Крылов, on Flickr

Office sunrise by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, on Flickr

На руинах истории by Polina Ushakova, on Flickr

295 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

000091240010 by Евгений Крылов, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center "Moscow City" by Nikolas Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

savina galina



















ИРЭН@










kip.garik



















superspotter.livejournal.com



borisova-alla48



kuznetsova glascha



















vk.com/album





A.Olga


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice new photos about Moscow


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Serj Kras, on Flickr

Untitled by Serj Kras, on Flickr

WP_20150709_20_28_49_Pro by mikhail tsyganov, on Flickr

WP_20150709_20_30_45_Pro by mikhail tsyganov, on Flickr

WP_20150709_20_43_37_Pro by mikhail tsyganov, on Flickr

WP_20150707_21_25_53_Pro by mikhail tsyganov, on Flickr

Autumn wedding | Осенние свадьбы by Eugene Yakovenko, on Flickr

sunset by ahfeelabout, on Flickr

view of Saint Basil's Cathedral in Moscow in night by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

night illumination of GUM store in Moscow by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

building of Detsky Mir Department store in Moscow by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr


----------



## Sonic_off

Sonic_off «ночная Москва» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City by Elijah Shadrin, on Flickr

moscow by greg westfall, on Flickr

Bolshoy Ustinsky Bridge at the confluence of the Yauza river and Moscow the river in downtown of Moscow by Evgeniy Volkov, on Flickr

The Yauza river in downtown of Moscow by Evgeniy Volkov, on Flickr

015 by Tanya, on Flickr

Russia Orthodox Procession by Pavel Golovkin, on Flickr

Untitled by Matt Harding, on Flickr

_MG_3819 by Roman Agishev, on Flickr

Patriarch Ponds by William Postoronnim, on Flickr

Early blue sunrise and skyline with TV tower by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

marina74


----------



## Canzone

marina74


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Intrnational Business Center at night by Anatoly Vartanov, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

DSCF7558_HDR_HDR by Slawomir Ratynski, on Flickr

DSCF7579_HDR_HDR by Slawomir Ratynski, on Flickr

DSCF7569_HDR_HDR by Slawomir Ratynski, on Flickr

Moscow 9 by PR Alejandra Perez, on Flickr

Moscow 1 by PR Alejandra Perez, on Flickr

Moscow winter by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr

Moskow Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by Frühtau, on Flickr

Moscow Police by Chris Beckett, on Flickr

Moscow winter by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P7120359_DxO by huangmax, on Flickr

P7130822_DxO by huangmax, on Flickr

Fairytale Moscow by Eugene Yakovenko, on Flickr

Dusk over Moscow by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr

Moscú - Skyline by Viaja por libre, on Flickr

Патриаршие by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

ТТК by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

built on blood by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr

glowing river by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr

DSC09363 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

walking-7 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1_DSC8017 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Testovskaya CPPK platform by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

Svetilo by Daniil Kaminsky, on Flickr

Red square Moskow by Frühtau, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Morning on Pushkinskaya Embankment. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Moscow in the London mood by Sergey, on Flickr

Catastrophe Averted in Details by Daniil Kaminsky, on Flickr

DSCF1779 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Вид на Москву by Евгений Малов, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

the city of Moscow by Rick Wang, on Flickr

ets2_00049 by Mike B, on Flickr

The Yauza river in downtown of Moscow by Evgeniy Volkov, on Flickr

010 by Tanya, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Gateway to Gorky Park and the Krymsky bridge. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Streets of old Moscow. Third photo. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

tourists on Vasilevsky Descent in Moscow in night by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

building of Detsky Mir Department store in Moscow by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

Streets of Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Moscow Evening by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr

Frozen sunrise by Konstantin Kulak, on Flickr


----------



## Roman_P

christos-greece said:


>


It's not Moscow. And not even Russia.


----------



## Canzone

katia_mi_









marina74


----------



## Canzone

marina74










Интересная Москва







marina74


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow. Colors of Tverskaya. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

DSC09470 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC08723 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC08528 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Golden Sails of Moscow by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr

Москварека by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Untitled by Валентина Павлова, on Flickr

334 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

Moskow street scene by Frühtau, on Flickr

Skyline by Henry Andrew, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

grishinslawa





ivan65412009





morringel



alek-ka4alin2012


----------



## Canzone

kip.garik







Нехочуха



kip.garik










varlamov.ru
















grishinslawa



beiren-europe


----------



## Canzone

kip.garik



(

televizor2009)







beta285 belyaewa





kip.garik


----------



## Canzone

savina galina









oleg2oleg



Александр



AstTa



savina galina


----------



## Canzone

grishinslawa 
kip.garik


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0716 by Ptichkin Les, on Flickr

IMG_0759 by Ptichkin Les, on Flickr

IMG_0761 by Ptichkin Les, on Flickr

IMG_0765 by Ptichkin Les, on Flickr

IMG_0775 by Ptichkin Les, on Flickr

IMG_0781 by Ptichkin Les, on Flickr

IMG_0838 by Ptichkin Les, on Flickr

Generations Skyline by Christiaan Triebert, on Flickr

Moscow city by Alexander Ageev, on Flickr

Moscow, X-T10 samyang 12mm f2 by Roman Chusov, on Flickr

Station by Sergey Khokhlov, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

grishinslawa


----------



## Canzone

Lanchevsky










docent



NatalyaLakomova



mamatysik



marina74





Николай










vk.com/album










Назаров Алексей










Lanchevsky




savina galina


----------



## christos-greece

6_DSC6007 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC5536 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Skating rink at VDNH by Raita Futo, on Flickr

Moscow's night by Raita Futo, on Flickr

Moscow Yaroslavskaya railway station by Raita Futo, on Flickr

Moscow 05 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Moscow 04 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Шлюзовая набережная by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Church of the icon of the Mother of God. Pechatniki. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Streets of old Moscow. Petrovka st. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Streets of old Moscow. Petrovka st. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Panorama of Moscow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr

Big City Nights by Bagirushka, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

SL



morringel










lady.ir-pa2011


----------



## Canzone

Нехочуха





ivan65412009







savina galina





SL


----------



## christos-greece

Photographer At Work by D. R. Hill, on Flickr

Сокольники. Dancing for oldies in Sokolniki park. by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr

Сокольники by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr

Moscow's night by Raita Futo, on Flickr

Leningradskiy Vokzal Train Station by Raita Futo, on Flickr

Moscow's night by Raita Futo, on Flickr

Moscow State University building by Raita Futo, on Flickr

Komsomolskaya Square Railway stations by Raita Futo, on Flickr

Moscow 01 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Moscow 02 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Katya by Leonid Wonder, on Flickr

Театральная площадь by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr

Театральный проезд by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

bluesmaker



mamatysik



savina galina



kuznetsova glascha





marina74



Нехочуха



morringel














yaknastya


----------



## christos-greece

Hotel Ucrania by galilea36, on Flickr

Red Square - Plaza Roja by galilea36, on Flickr

MOCKBA 2 by galilea36, on Flickr

MOCKBA - University by galilea36, on Flickr

MOCKBA 1 by galilea36, on Flickr

Moscow nights by Joao Quintela, on Flickr

Gorky Park by onryzc1, on Flickr

Sunset and memorial photo by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

Untitled by Sergey Khokhlov, on Flickr

Smoking girls by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

Karl von Keyserling said:


> World Trade Center (WTC)


airpictures.ru


----------



## Nika007

hello everybody :hi:
new vid of Moscow. please check it, thank you

“Wide Maslenitsa festival” celebration at VDNKh, Moscow, 2016






hope you'll like it


----------



## christos-greece

Moscou by Raphaël Firon, on Flickr

Mockba by _andromaka_, on Flickr

Новодевичий монастырь на ноче by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

Calle Arbat, Moscow. by Nerea Sanchez, on Flickr

Walking through Moscow by Bernd Zimmermann, on Flickr

sk20092 - MT 6681 Mockba Kalancëvskaja ul by Haagsetrams enzo, on Flickr

Moscow 2014 by UNO, on Flickr

20140922_140330 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr

Panorama of Moscow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr

Stone jungle. 2nd photo. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Passing by Metropol Hotel, Moscow by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Novospassky monastery. 2nd photo. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Lightspeed tram. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Passing by Metropol Hotel, Moscow by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr

Новоспасский_мост by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

00020034 by Евгений Крылов, on Flickr

So I said good bye to #saintpetersburg. Onto #Moscow! 그렇게 #상트페테르부르크 에 작별을 고했습니다. 다음 목적지는 #모스크바! #russia #Stpetersburg #cityscape #stisaacscathedral #saintisaacscathedral #city #worldtrip #globetrotter #aroundtheworld #instatravel #travelingram #세계여행 #러시아 by Leitz J, on Flickr

evening Moscow by Bagirushka, on Flickr

Шлюзовая набережная by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

20160228_121240 by Vladimir Gor, on Flickr

Streets of old Moscow. Petrovka st. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Night colors. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Big City Nights by Bagirushka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

272 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

Futurist skyline - Part 1 by Eric Gonzalez, on Flickr

Moscow Skyline by Hans de Jonge, on Flickr

Moscow_City by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

252 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

255 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

256 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

257 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

#a6000 #sunset #sunlight #cityscape #moscow #mosqarium #храмхристаспасителя #urban #135mm #jupiter37 by Константин он, on Flickr

The Bolshoi Theatre by Uladzimir Filipau, on Flickr

Compressed perspective by Hans de Jonge, on Flickr


----------



## KVentz

christos-greece said:


> So I said good bye to #saintpetersburg. Onto #Moscow! 그렇게 #상트페테르부르크 에 작별을 고했습니다. 다음 목적지는 #모스크바! #russia #Stpetersburg #cityscape #stisaacscathedral #saintisaacscathedral #city #worldtrip #globetrotter #aroundtheworld #instatravel #travelingram #세계여행 #러시아 by Leitz J, on Flickr


This one is not in Moscow, this is Saint-Petersburg.


----------



## christos-greece

1A7_DSC8071 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

296 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

297 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

299 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

300 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

295 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

Sunset city by Alexander Ushakov, on Flickr

Сон смешного человека by Mikhail Nesterenko, on Flickr

The wind of changes by Vladimir Milyaev, on Flickr

Untitled by Irina Radchenko, on Flickr

Untitled by Irina Radchenko, on Flickr

Untitled by Igor Rodionov, on Flickr

Most beautiful metro station in the world by Cristóbal R, on Flickr

perfect balance by Svetlana, on Flickr

The sun I've missed by Konstantin Kulak, on Flickr

Moscow by viet nguyen, on Flickr

all signs point to... by look for @svetamorozz, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

*Russian Souvenirs Shop "Наследие" in GUM, Red Square * 






music by FolkBeat


----------



## Nika007

*'Worker and Kolkhoz Woman' Museum in Moscow
*





official website: http://moscowmanege.ru/ru/o-ploshhadke-rabochij-i-kolxoznica/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worker_and_Kolkhoz_Woman


----------



## christos-greece

Hotel Ucrania by galilea36, on Flickr

Red Square - Plaza Roja by galilea36, on Flickr

MOCKBA 2 by galilea36, on Flickr

MOCKBA - University by galilea36, on Flickr

MOCKBA 1 by galilea36, on Flickr

центральный детский магазин / Central Children's Store by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

Rainbowwwwww by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

Tagankaya sq. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Passing by Metropol Hotel, Moscow by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr

House of the Government of the Russian Federation at Winter Night by Arthur Lookyanov, on Flickr

Шлюзовая набережная by Stan Krotov, on Flickr


----------



## Canzone

grishinslawa



















Lanchevsky





evg.izmailov





Viktor-BAD


----------



## Canzone

alek-ka4alin2012










Serg63Ant



kip.garik













Irina Fabien

1977 









Интересная Москва


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by dzentay, on Flickr

Ukraina Hotel, Moscow by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr

The National Defense Management Center by Ilya Korneev, on Flickr

The National Defense Management Center by Ilya Korneev, on Flickr

The National Defense Management Center by Ilya Korneev, on Flickr

The National Defense Management Center by Ilya Korneev, on Flickr

Pushkinsky Bridge by Ilya Korneev, on Flickr

Krymsky Bridge by Ilya Korneev, on Flickr

PB210059 by Maxim Valyanskiy, on Flickr

DSCF2733 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

Moscow tram 71-608K 4045 by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

Deep In The City: Moscow Rail Trail by Sergey Tchernyakov, on Flickr

F07-04 by paveldruy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

252 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

255 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

256 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

257 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

#a6000 #sunset #sunlight #cityscape #moscow #mosqarium #храмхристаспасителя #urban #135mm #jupiter37 by Константин он, on Flickr

The Bolshoi Theatre by Uladzimir Filipau, on Flickr

Compressed perspective by Hans de Jonge, on Flickr

272 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

Патриарший мост #Москва #мост #bridge #moscow by komiandr, on Flickr

0m2_DSC9053 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2016-04-30 at 16-29-44 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr

2016-04-30 at 16-23-55 by Andrey Shagin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow city by Alexander Ageev, on Flickr

Moskow street scene by Frühtau, on Flickr

Alexandrovsky by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Moscow sunset by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Patriarchal bridge and Cathedral of Christ the Saviour. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

295 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

5_DSC7090 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC7210 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia. Москва, Россия. by Den Art, on Flickr

Патриарший мост #Москва #мост #bridge #moscow by komiandr, on Flickr


----------



## Sonic_off

Sonic_off на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Prechistenskaja embankment.


----------



## Nika007

beautiful Moscow, beautiful music, everything is beautiful :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_3819 by Roman Agishev, on Flickr

Patriarch Ponds by William Postoronnim, on Flickr

Early blue sunrise and skyline with TV tower by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

DSC09470 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC08723 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC08528 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Golden Sails of Moscow by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr

Москварека by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

334 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

*Moscow. Victory Day Fireworks - 2016 
*


----------



## christos-greece

7_DSC8171 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

P5080069 by William Postoronnim, on Flickr

7_DSC8172 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC8220 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC8158 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC7926 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC8107 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC8109 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC8135 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

on Moscow streets by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

DSC_0241 by True Hikikomori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ka-52 Alligator Attack Helicopters at the Domes of St. Basil’s Cathedral by Arthur Lookyanov, on Flickr

Untitled by igor NIG., on Flickr

Untitled by igor NIG., on Flickr

Chamberlain Lane. 8 am by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

7_DSC8172 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

The Cathedral "Christ the Savior" by MM |, on Flickr

DSC04814 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC04678 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC06053 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC03942 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Sin City by Christoph Hornung, on Flickr

The Yauza river in downtown of Moscow by Evgeniy Volkov, on Flickr

The Yauza river in downtown of Moscow by Evgeniy Volkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

6_DSC6007 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC5536 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Skating rink at VDNH by Raita Futo, on Flickr

Moscow 05 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Moscow 04 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Шлюзовая набережная by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Streets of old Moscow. Petrovka st. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Streets of old Moscow. Petrovka st. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Panorama of Moscow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr

Big City Nights by Bagirushka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

6_DSC7866 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20160508-71 by ХАЙРЕН, on Flickr

20160508-80 by ХАЙРЕН, on Flickr

Moscow by Hopsitapa, on Flickr

DSC_8167 by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Le Kremlin by Pierre Danzas, on Flickr

0A77m2DSC02167 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Москва сити by Alexey Sedoykin, on Flickr


----------



## FabriFlorence

christos-greece said:


> photo gone




Are you sure that this is Moscow?


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City by O1e9, on Flickr

Moscow Skyline by O1e9, on Flickr

Котельническая by Alexey Sedoykin, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrey Kireev, on Flickr

Moscow sunset by dmitry pimenov, on Flickr

Moscow by Rena, on Flickr

Moscow city. Bird's eye view by CantorNikolaos, on Flickr

1A7_DSC8001 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow city. Sunset. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

1m2_DSC0228 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1m2_DSC0235 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hello everybody :hi:

please check out new video of beautiful Moscow. thank you all!

*Some of Moscow nightlife*


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandrovsky by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Москварека by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Bridge by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Александровский сад by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Кремль by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

DSC_1474 by Altvod Dolgopskiy, on Flickr

Moskva-City at Frosty Sunset by Arthur Lookyanov, on Flickr

Kutuzovskyi Ave park Pobedy at twilight, Moscow, November 2015 by Vadim Gouida, on Flickr

DR150511_143D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150511_161D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Only you... by Vadim Tsymbalyuk, on Flickr

Mercedes-Benz CLS63 AMG &#55357;&#56483; and CLA45 AMG &#55357;&#56960; from Moscow, Russia &#55357;&#56984;: @dedperded &#55357;&#56485; #AutoWooW ✅ #Mercedes #mercedesbenz #mercedesamg #cla #mercedes_benz #carlife #moscow #ru #amg #amgs #amg63 #amgpow by Александр Павленко, on Flickr

6_DSC9314 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

darkness by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr

Untitled by Jean-Claude Randazzo, on Flickr

Moscow by Ekaterina Lokteva, on Flickr

Moscow city. Bird's eye view by CantorNikolaos, on Flickr

Sin City by Christoph Hornung, on Flickr

Moscow City in Spring by Ivan Dolgoff, on Flickr

Troparyovo by Stan Krotov, on Flickr


----------



## Jay

Great pictures! Would love to visit this city someday


----------



## christos-greece

6_DSC9328 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMGP6861 by Constantine, on Flickr

Spring days 2016 by Vladimir Milyaev, on Flickr

Spring days 2016 by Vladimir Milyaev, on Flickr

Celebration.#veday #victory #russia #russian #moscow #moskva #colour #ww2 #remembrance #regiment #nikond7000 by Carl Dyer, on Flickr

the city of Moscow by Rick Wang, on Flickr

moscow by greg westfall, on Flickr

Security. #checkpoint #russia #russian #moscow #street #moskva #monoart #moscowcity #veday #victory #blackandwhite by Carl Dyer, on Flickr

Korolev Downtown by Sergey Tchernyakov, on Flickr

The Yauza river in downtown of Moscow by Evgeniy Volkov, on Flickr

Embassy of Belarus by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr

018 by Tanya, on Flickr

RussianTrip by Alfredo Ay Menon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#лето by Mikhail Naumov, on Flickr

Водоотводный канал, 6.06.2012 by brainlesstoday, on Flickr

Водоотводный канал, 6.06.2012 by brainlesstoday, on Flickr

Водоотводный канал, 6.06.2012 by brainlesstoday, on Flickr

Водоотводный канал, 6.06.2012 by brainlesstoday, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexey Dengin, on Flickr

DSC05262 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

darkness by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr

Нижний Таганский переулок by Parfen Rogozhin, on Flickr

2016-05-25-16-25-21-D72_3606 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

2016-05-25-15-44-57-D72_3563 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

sikol by Kirill Litvin, on Flickr

tram 31 by Kirill Litvin, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hello everybody :hi:

please check out new Moscow Botanic garden video. thank you!


----------



## Nika007

*Kolomenskoe Museum-Reserve*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kolomenskoye

In the museum-reserve «Kolomenskoye» there will be camps of Russians, Vikings, Balts, steppe peoples. They are going to fight in the Thousand swords battle and show the guests of the festival everyday life, pastime and crafts of the early Middle Ages.
http://2016.historyfest.ru/en/


----------



## christos-greece

Korolev Downtown by Serge Tchernyakov, on Flickr

Bolshoy Ustinsky Bridge at the confluence of the Yauza river and Moscow the river in downtown of Moscow by Evgeniy Volkov, on Flickr

Moscow Evening by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr

Golden Sails of Moscow by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr

1_DSC8324 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Aerial view of Moscow Kremlin at night by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr

Fairytale Moscow by Eugene Yakovenko, on Flickr

Untitled by Eugene Yakovenko, on Flickr

Untitled by Eugene Yakovenko, on Flickr

Streets of old Moscow. Third photo. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

tourists on Vasilevsky Descent in Moscow in night by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

building of Detsky Mir Department store in Moscow by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

Aerial view of Moscow Kremlin at night by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

*Kolomenskoe Museum-Reserve*


----------



## Nika007

*"Moscow" Bookstore In Tverskaya Street *

Collectible Vintage stamps from USSR Set with Yuri Gagarin


----------



## christos-greece

Russia. Moscow. Moscow State University. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Traffic in Moscow by PXS designteam, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia. Москва, Россия. by Den Art, on Flickr

соборная площадь by Alex Legmann, on Flickr

Fountain "Friendship of peoples" by Aleksandr Vodovozov, on Flickr

#Belkommunmash #VitovtMaxDuo #trolleybus tests in Moscow by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

#moscow #russia #kremlin #redsquare by Leonard Hanzel, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Emiliano Perillo, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Emiliano Perillo, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Emiliano Perillo, on Flickr

darkness by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr

DSC06053 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Another skyscraper under construction.



ЛК;133147000 said:


> 31 мая 2016





Wolfowitsch said:


> http://varlamov.ru/1747969.html


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Looks like 3d architectural renders, but this is the real office buildings.






























> Aquamarine III Business Centre is a part of the Aquamarine mixed-use complex. It is located on the Vodootvodniy chanel embankment in the Zamoskvorechie district of Moscow surrounded by historical and cultural landmarks.


----------



## Sonic_off

Sonic_off на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Stoleshnikov Pereulok or Stoleshnikov Lane.


----------



## Fio241




----------



## son_of_the_sun

by hobopeeba


----------



## christos-greece

Bolshoy Ustinsky Bridge at the confluence of the Yauza river and Moscow the river in downtown of Moscow by Evgeniy Volkov, on Flickr

Moscow Evening by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr

Golden Sails of Moscow by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr

1_DSC8324 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Aerial view of Moscow Kremlin at night by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr

DSCF1657 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr[

Parque Victoria Moscú by galilea36, on Flickr

MOCKBA 1 by galilea36, on Flickr

Wedding Couple by onryzc1, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Gorgeous interior of the Kazanskaya railway station.









by rus_tatiana


----------



## christos-greece

Kia Joice by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

Traffic in Moscow by designteam brussel, on Flickr

GAZ 21 Volga by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

Bentley Arnage by Helvetics_VS, on Flickr

jaw by nikolay semenov, on Flickr

Let's Kick Moscow 2016 Freeride 18june - 27 by Let's kick Moscow, on Flickr

Let's Kick Moscow 2016 Freeride 18june - 06 by Let's kick Moscow, on Flickr

Let's Kick Moscow 2016 Freeride 18june - 09 by Let's kick Moscow, on Flickr

2a7_DSC0728 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0176 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0274 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun

And Aquamarine Business Centre here again 

by vi66nya


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow-City [#10] by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

Moscow-City [#9] Red ver. by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

ВДНХ-2 by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

ВДНХ by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

VDNKh (Exhibition of Achievements of National Economy) by Bagirushka, on Flickr

2a7_DSC1170 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Spires. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0006 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow street by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr

6_DSC9407 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

http://macos.livejournal.com/1309252.html#cutid1


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City Taking Photos Cityscapes Streetphotography at Детская Площадка by GorVlad, on Flickr

balloons by Izumi Sees, on Flickr

Mercury-City Tower by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr

Moscow Cityscape from Roof of the Intercession Church at Fili by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr

Events - 04190 by Saemundur Johannsson, on Flickr

Red Square by schnellchecker, on Flickr

Roter Platz by schnellchecker, on Flickr

P6010255 by postoronnim.william, on Flickr

Москва-СВАО 2013-11-02 by Dorian A, on Flickr

2014-12-27-18-55-33-5D3_0089 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr

2014-12-27-18-54-47-5D3_0087 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr

IMG_5812 by Vladislav Kulebakin, on Flickr

IMG_0014 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr

Traffic, lights by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr

Moscow : sunset and city lights by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr


----------



## Sonic_off

Алтуфьево









Бибирево









Полянка









Кропоткинская










Sonic_off на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

upload by Almaz akhmetJan, on Flickr

The University of Moscow by Luis Hersal, on Flickr

Street moment in Moscow by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

One of the central districts of Moscow by Khuroshvili Ilya, on Flickr

Platz vor dem Erlöserturm by swissgoldeneagle, on Flickr

Birds over the Kamergerskiy Lane, Moscow by Tiigra, on Flickr

41683-Moscow by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

43973-Moscow by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

MIBC2016 by Souls_Eater, on Flickr

ВДНХ by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Sunset in Moscow by Jay, on Flickr

Exit by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

+P1220962 by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

DSC_0248 by True Hikikomori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC06535 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Worker and Kolkhoz Woman by Vitaly Semenov, on Flickr

DSC06528 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Savior in Moscow by Konstantin Agaltsov, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

_DSC7722 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC7721 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC7758 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC7786 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_DSC3887 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moskva river by dmitry pimenov, on Flickr

Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr

Untitled by comeonpartypeople, on Flickr

Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr

Light trail by Konstantin Kulak, on Flickr

WP_20150906_19_53_51_Pro by mikhail tsyganov, on Flickr

WP_20150906_19_16_49_Pro__highres by mikhail tsyganov, on Flickr

WP_20150906_19_09_49_Pro by mikhail tsyganov, on Flickr

Moscow2015_210 by KoprowskiT, on Flickr

Moscow light at night by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr

252 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Patriarch Ponds by William Postoronnim, on Flickr

0A7_DSC1163 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Early blue sunrise and skyline with TV tower by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

DSC09470 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC08723 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC08528 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Golden Sails of Moscow by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr

Москварека by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

2016-06-30-13-08-14-DSCF4808 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

2016-06-30-12-57-01-DSCF4797 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

2016-06-30-13-01-08-DSCF4803 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Red Square, Moscow by Tigra K, on Flickr

R0025730_hor by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

7_DSC0117 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

ВДНХ by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

My city. Dxo film pack. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC0231 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC06725 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC06395 by Chris Grossman, on Flickr

Untitled by ilya, on Flickr

DSCF1825 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr

Hand Talk by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## Sonic_off

Владыкино









Цветной бульвар









Трубная









Сретенский бульвар









Марьина роща









Достоевская




















Sonic_off на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Sonic_off




----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/moscowcityrussia


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Patriarshy Bridge by qorz.


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Russia by Xi Sing, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Xi Sing, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Xi Sing, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Xi Sing, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Xi Sing, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Xi Sing, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Xi Sing, on Flickr

Moscow city. by Daniela, on Flickr

MIBC2016 by Souls_Eater, on Flickr

7_DSC1183 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Russia. Moscow. Lower Presnensky pond. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

_DSC7906 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Krymski bridge, Moscow / #krymskybridge #moscow #cityscape #cityscapephotography #cityscape_lovers #cityscape_moscow #skylovers #cloudslovers by Сергей Мальченко, on Flickr

Zoom Out to Moscow City by Hakan Gil, on Flickr

DSC06535 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC06528 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Summer in Dubrovitsy by Konstantin Agaltsov, on Flickr

My city. Dxo film pack. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Rainy Moscow by dmitry pimenov, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Xi Sing, on Flickr

Massive road reconstruction works. Moscow. 06.2016 by Woodent, on Flickr

1A7_DSC7333 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

МГУ / Lomonosov Moscow State University by Photo Man, on Flickr

upload by Alexey Amelyushkin, on Flickr

Лучший кадр года - done. by Alexey Amelyushkin, on Flickr

.........contrasts by Vladimir Gor, on Flickr

State University Moscow by Rémy Vergnes, on Flickr

M-city 2 by Алексей Бордуков, on Flickr

Moscow. Nikolskaya street, at 6:30 in the morning ... by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

Stairway to heaven / #stairwaytoheaven #stairs #stairway #sky #skylovers #cloudstagram #cloudscape #cityscape #cityscape_lovers #moscow #krymskybridge by Сергей Мальченко, on Flickr

DRD160401_0047 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160211_0032D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2016-07-09-09-32-30-D72_4921 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

2016-07-09-09-27-02-D72_4916 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## Sonic_off

Арбатская









Площадь Революции









Боровицкая









Кузнецкий мост









Пушкинская











Sonic_off на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow city. by Daniela, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

ВДНХ by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Moscow, Kremlevskaya naberezhnaya by Georgiy Skriptsov, on Flickr

image by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr

Untitled by Vladimir Vozdvizhenskiy, on Flickr

3_DSC8005 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Morning on Pushkinskaya Embankment. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Sin City by Christoph Hornung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

birds flying by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Poklonnaya Hill. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Moscow by SeDmit, on Flickr

Moscow by SeDmit, on Flickr

Moscow by SeDmit, on Flickr

Moscow by SeDmit, on Flickr

Moscow by SeDmit, on Flickr

Moscow by SeDmit, on Flickr

5_DSC6844 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC6864 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC6877 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC6896 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC6924 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## Houshmman

This city is so petulant! :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

St. Basil's Cathedral (storm added) #continuous_journey #kremlin #redsquare #ig_moscow #ig_russia #photooftheday #instag_app #Picoftheday #Instagood #Instadaily #Igers #Amazing #Bestoftheday #Travel #wdestinations #moscow #russia #stbasilscathedral by Continuous_Journey Liked Instagram Photos, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by Sami Haidar, on Flickr

7_DSC0674 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

M-city 2 by Алексей Бордуков, on Flickr

Moscow kremlin by Konstantin Agaltsov, on Flickr

Patriarchal bridge in Moscow by Konstantin Agaltsov, on Flickr

Moscow river by Konstantin Agaltsov, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Savior in Moscow by Konstantin Agaltsov, on Flickr

Sin City by Daniel Kuzmin, on Flickr

Moscow by Simon Nowicki, on Flickr

Moscow by aprilweiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CSKA Stadion by Ai Kagou, on Flickr

CSKA Stadion by Ai Kagou, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Third Ring Road near Business Quarter by Jay, on Flickr

Sunset in Moscow by Jay, on Flickr

Hotel Ukraine 206 m. by in sane, on Flickr

Moscow city. Bird's eye view by CantorNikolaos, on Flickr

2016-07-09-09-41-07-D72_4929-Edit by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

0A7_DSC0805 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun

The football field at Meshersky park. Looks like it located in the middle of wild forest


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Kamergerskiy pereulok by ksuperhero.


----------



## christos-greece

6_DSC7574 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC7621 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC7629 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC7632 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC7684 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC7767 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow time by sear Jay, on Flickr

0A7_DSC0849 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow city. by Daniela, on Flickr


----------



## Sonic_off

Sonic_off на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Sonic_off

Sonic_off на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## zzuka




----------



## christos-greece

Mockba - Russia by Raphaël Firon, on Flickr

Mockba - Russia by Raphaël Firon, on Flickr

Mockba - Russia by Raphaël Firon, on Flickr

Moscow International House of Music. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Red Gates Administrative Building (Moskow) by Frühtau, on Flickr

Better Moscow by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Third Ring Road near Business Quarter by Jay, on Flickr

IMG_7748 by Umka K - Reki, on Flickr

IMG_7818 by Umka K - Reki, on Flickr

0A7_DSC0799 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun

by leonadze 










This photo reminds me this old song  Translated song title: "Warm air from the roofs"


----------



## christos-greece

son_of_the_sun said:


> by leonadze


Indeed a really great photo :cheers:


----------



## son_of_the_sun

:cheers:


Izus67 said:


> *июль 2016*


----------



## christos-greece

moscow by Dmitri Makonnen, on Flickr

Untitled by Dmitri Makonnen, on Flickr

Цвет и свет by Natalia Danilina, on Flickr

Colors of the night. 2nd photo. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

2016-08-07_08-06-43 by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Colors of the night. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Moscow river. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Patriarshy Bridge by Uladzimir Filipau, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Skaarj1, on Flickr

DSC_0478 by Sam Hudson, on Flickr

Russian Life by Alexander Smirnov, on Flickr

DR150609_065D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150609_085D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

I Love Moscow 3 by FUNDACION AMIGOS DE RUSIA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Доброе утро! Как-то нахмурило в столице☁ Но ни дожди, ни плохая погода - не помеха грандиозным планам на эти выходные😜 . . #vsco #vscocam #vscoonly #vscolover #vscomoscow #vscorussia #vscogrid #iphoneonly #iphonesia #fol by Tanya Ivanova, on Flickr

7_DSC2156 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRA111208_001 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

#аэросьемка #квадрокоптер #аэрофото #фантом #фантом4 #москва #москвасвысоты #москвасверху #airphoto #quadcopter #phantom #phantom4 #moscow #moscowfromabove by Gmarapet, on Flickr

7_DSC1691 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

8 by enhanser, on Flickr

Arbatskaya Metro Station by lillywhite376, on Flickr

Komsomolskaya Metro Station by lillywhite376, on Flickr

GUM Department Store by lillywhite376, on Flickr

Classic Car Race by lillywhite376, on Flickr

Classic Car Race by lillywhite376, on Flickr

DR101016_200Ak by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSCF2239 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr


----------



## anm

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## christos-greece

Kremlin. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Colors of the night. 2nd photo. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

DSC_3409 by Rob, on Flickr

DSC_3453 by Rob, on Flickr

DSC_3472 by Rob, on Flickr

ВДНХ / VDNKh / 全ロシア博覧センター by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Filming a movie by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

#фото с #мото by Екатерина Сочилина, on Flickr

7_DSC1918 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0A7_DSC2136 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Старообрядческий собор св. Николая by Alexander Sokolov, on Flickr

Царицыно, Москва by Aleksandra Mironova, on Flickr

0A7_DSC1710 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Archery on Tverskoy Boulevard by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

ВДНХ / VDNKh / 全ロシア博覧センター by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

ВДНХ / VDNKh / 全ロシア博覧センター by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

ВДНХ / VDNKh / 全ロシア博覧センター by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

ВДНХ / VDNKh / 全ロシア博覧センター by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Moscow VDNKh All-Russia Exhibition Centre by Gerard Eder, on Flickr

Moscow, Hotel Cosmos with 1777 Rooms by Gerard Eder, on Flickr

rvs-8 by chen tong, on Flickr

#фото с #мото by Екатерина Сочилина, on Flickr


----------



## Sonic_off

Отрадное 









Петровско-Разумовская









Тимирязевская









Савёловская 









Спортивная 









Университет 









Воробьёвы горы









Румянцево 









Саларьево 











Sonic_off на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

Вид на центр со смотровой площадки Детского магазина. Москва, Россия by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Вид на центр со смотровой площадки Детского магазина. Москва, Россия by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Вид на центр со смотровой площадки Детского магазина. Москва, Россия by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Вид на центр со смотровой площадки Детского магазина. Москва, Россия by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Вид на центр со смотровой площадки Детского магазина. Москва, Россия by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Bolshoy Ustinsky Bridge at the confluence of the Yauza river and Moscow the river in downtown of Moscow by Evgeniy Volkov, on Flickr

Embassy of Belarus by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr

DSC_3483 by Rob, on Flickr

Tverskaya Street, Moscow, Russia by Rob, on Flickr

DR150802_0928D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC00238 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

summer vibes in moscow by Daria Besedina, on Flickr

Moscow International House of Music. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Moscow-city sunset by Vitaly Dmitriev, on Flickr

Red Gates Administrative Building (Moskow) by Frühtau, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Москва-Сити by Alexander Trush, on Flickr

ВДНХ by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Moskva River Embankment and Bogdan Khmelnitsky Bridge, Moscow, Russia by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

The Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation by Alexey Sedoykin, on Flickr

DR151004_0961D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC_3438 by Rob, on Flickr

DSC_3446 by Rob, on Flickr

DSC_3443 by Rob, on Flickr

DSC_3483 by Rob, on Flickr

DSC_3487 by Rob, on Flickr

DSC09009 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown, Moscow by Visit Idaho, on Flickr

Собор Василия Блаженного by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr

Buildings of Moscow International Business Center, Moscow, Russia by Anatoly V., on Flickr

the city of Moscow by Rick Wang, on Flickr

Colors of the night. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

DSC_3420 by Rob, on Flickr

Russian White House, Moscow by Rob, on Flickr

DSC_3495 by Rob, on Flickr

DSC_3473 by Rob, on Flickr

DSC_3483 by Rob, on Flickr

Moscow. Nikolskaya street, at 6:30 in the morning ... by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow bus line 311 ху 788 77 by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

Moscow tram 71-619K 5048 (ex-2042) by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

Moscow tram 71-619K 5048 (ex-2042) by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

Семёновская в сумерки by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

Moscú Metro Mockba by galilea36, on Flickr

7_DSC2493 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Объединение ЛИТ by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

Moscow by Aleksandr Surkov, on Flickr

Museum of the Great Patriotic War by Detlev Conrad Mielczarek, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia - May 08, 2016: by Khachatryan Andrey, on Flickr

2_DSC9899_887 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

The critics by Robert Stockdill, on Flickr

Moscow Street by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr

Untitled by Dmitri, on Flickr


----------



## Sonic_off

Рижская









Алексеевская









ВДНХ









Ботанический сад









Свиблово









Бабушкинская









Медведково











Sonic_off на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego]

*CSKA stadium. Part 2. Tower views.*


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks*


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego]

Melnikov house in Moscow.

*Melnikov house*


----------



## [D1ego]

*Kremlin walks. Part I.*


----------



## [D1ego]

*Kremlin walks. Part II*.


----------



## [D1ego]

*Kremlin walks. Part III.*


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks*


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks. Radisson Royal Hotel, Moscow City.*


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## christos-greece

rain by Gjabu, on Flickr

0A7_DSC2045 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

My city. Night walks. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Парк Горького, Музеон by Max Just, on Flickr

Gorky park by Aleksandr Surkov, on Flickr

Moscow Streets - Arbat by Aleksandr Surkov, on Flickr

2016-08-07_08-06-43 by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Moscow International House of Music. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Untitled by Dmitri, on Flickr

Moscow by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr

Moscow by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr

Moscow City Tour by Terence Kok, on Flickr

Moscow Streets - Arbat by Aleksandr Surkov, on Flickr


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## christos-greece

0A7_DSC2219 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC2209 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Lina. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr

DRA090127_18A by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151213_0060D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr

Moscow Streets - Arbat by Aleksandr Surkov, on Flickr

ВДНХ / VDNKh / 全ロシア博覧センター by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

ВДНХ / VDNKh / 全ロシア博覧センター by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

ВДНХ / VDNKh / 全ロシア博覧センター by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya embankment. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

DR130609_176 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016-08-28_09-00-38 by Aleksandra Palagina, on Flickr

7_DSC3285 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Мясницкая by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Мясницкая by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Лубянка by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Кузнецкий мост by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Кузнецкий мост by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Тверская by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

2_DSC9082 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

russian life by Alexander Smirnov, on Flickr

P8260165 by Сергей Макаров, on Flickr

0A7_DSC2306 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Seems like Moscow Kremlin looks even more spectacular in the evening lights 😍 В свете сумерек опустевшие переулки Кремля выглядят весьма даже чарующе🔥💕🔥 by Eduard V. Kurganov, on Flickr


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City Taking Photos Cityscapes Streetphotography at Детская Площадка by GorVlad, on Flickr

balloons by Izumi Sees, on Flickr

Mercury-City Tower by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr

Moscow Cityscape from Roof of the Intercession Church at Fili by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr

Events - 04190 by Saemundur Johannsson, on Flickr

Red Square by schnellchecker, on Flickr

Roter Platz by schnellchecker, on Flickr

IMG_5812 by Vladislav Kulebakin, on Flickr

Moscow_listed_building_7732930000_20150913_0156_stitch_ShiftN_crop by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

Red by GavinZ, on Flickr

DSC00115 by Ramsin S, on Flickr

cityscape by ahfeelabout, on Flickr

mother russia by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr

IMG_0014 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr

Traffic, lights by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr


----------



## tyistheguy

The new towers planned for Moscow look nice.


----------



## Nika007

hiello everybody! :hi:

please check out a new vid of beautiful Moscow, thank you
*
Last day of summer: Tverskaya St. after the reconstruction, 
Spasskaya Tower & Back to School Fests *






hope you'll like it


----------



## christos-greece

6_DSC6007 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Skating rink at VDNH by Raita Futo, on Flickr

Moscow's night by Raita Futo, on Flickr

Moscow Yaroslavskaya railway station by Raita Futo, on Flickr

Moscow 05 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Moscow 04 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Шлюзовая набережная by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Church of the icon of the Mother of God. Pechatniki. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Streets of old Moscow. Petrovka st. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Streets of old Moscow. Petrovka st. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Panorama of Moscow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr

Сокольники. Dancing for oldies in Sokolniki park. by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr

Moscow State University building by Raita Futo, on Flickr

Komsomolskaya Square Railway stations by Raita Futo, on Flickr

Moscow 01 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Moscow 02 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Katya by Leonid Wonder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Water is the source of life by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Grand Chertanovsky pond. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Best of Worlds by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Храм Покрова by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Return to childhood memory by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Fountain at Manezh Square by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

Horses of Alexandrovsky Garden by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

Fountain at Manezh Square by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

Moscow by vadim braydov, on Flickr

2_DSC9922 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow_"Proletarians of all countries, unite!" by Issyku - Joris, on Flickr

K7 by David Ripamonti, on Flickr

Фестиваль военных оркестров "Спасская башня 2016" by Andrey Velichko, on Flickr

Фестиваль военных оркестров "Спасская башня 2016" by Andrey Velichko, on Flickr

Фестиваль военных оркестров "Спасская башня 2016" by Andrey Velichko, on Flickr

Фестиваль военных оркестров "Спасская башня 2016" by Andrey Velichko, on Flickr


----------



## [D1ego]

*Moscow walks.*


----------



## siruguemaxime

Love these cityscapes


----------



## christos-greece

Two hearts. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Night walk. Moscow river. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Moscow river. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Night streets of Moscow. Mohovaya st. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

1844-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

1841-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

1846-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

1840-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

1839-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

Мясницкая by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Большая Дмитровка by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## christos-greece

DRD160901_0011 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0003 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0040 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0046 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0075 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0090 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0055 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0099 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0109 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0108 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0118 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0122 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline of Moscow, Russia by LinuxGal, on Flickr

4_DSC9563 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Savior by Parker Wilson, on Flickr

Вечерняя Москва (Moscow evening) by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr

IMG_1637 by Terrazzo, on Flickr

IMG_1629 by Terrazzo, on Flickr

IMG_1614 by Terrazzo, on Flickr

IMG_1607 by Terrazzo, on Flickr

IMG_1603 by Terrazzo, on Flickr

IMG_1645 by Terrazzo, on Flickr

IMG_1795 by Terrazzo, on Flickr

IMG_1708 by Terrazzo, on Flickr

DSCF2375 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr

2_DSC9619 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## [D1ego]

*Мoscow central circle. Lets go!*


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## Sonic_off

Чкаловская









Римская









Крестьянская застава









Дубровка









Кожуховская









Печатники









Волжская










Sonic_off на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Sonic_off

Люблино









Братиславская









Марьино









Борисово









Шипиловская









Зябликово



















Sonic_off на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Sonic_off

Красногвардейская









Алма Атинская









Домодевская









Орехово









Царицыно









Кантемировская










Sonic_off на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

stripes by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Rainbow by Andrey, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya embankment. Moscow 100916 by ildar Shamiev, on Flickr

Причал by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Night streets of Moscow. Mohovaya st. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Novoslobodskaya Metro Station by Terrazzo, on Flickr

20160905_Moskwa_1096 by Michal Szybalski, on Flickr

20160905_Moskwa_1009 by Michal Szybalski, on Flickr

2016-09-06_11-17-27-882 by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

_DSC7522 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## Roburzwyciezca

Kazanski Railway Station
#1

#2

#3








#4

20160905_Moskwa_0549 by Michal Szybalski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

They are coming by Dmitriy Druzhinin, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Patriarshiye Ponds. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Under a cloud by Robert Stockdill, on Flickr

Спасибо всем за отличный день, чудесное настроение и весёлую экскурсию 👻 #moscow #selfie #downtown by egor19970412, on Flickr

Вид на центр со смотровой площадки Детского магазина. Москва, Россия by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Russia - Moscow (The Moskva River and downtown) by k3s ( Kris ), on Flickr

Вид на центр со смотровой площадки Детского магазина. Москва, Россия by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Moscow City by Tim Kosykh, on Flickr

Buildings of Moscow International Business Center, Moscow, Russia by Anatoly V., on Flickr

Downtown, Moscow by Visit Idaho, on Flickr

moscow by greg westfall, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

WOW!!!


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4086 by suigintou13, on Flickr

DSC_0195 by Marla Rochester, on Flickr

DSC_0262 by Marla Rochester, on Flickr

DSC_0149 by Marla Rochester, on Flickr

DSC_0016 by True Hikikomori, on Flickr

DSC_0024 by True Hikikomori, on Flickr

DSC_0095 by True Hikikomori, on Flickr

DSC_0072 by True Hikikomori, on Flickr

DSC_0213 by True Hikikomori, on Flickr

DSC_0296 by True Hikikomori, on Flickr


----------



## Siberiaalaska

seven sisters in moscow 
240m)moscow state university 
206m)hotel ukraine
176m)kotelnicheskaya embankment building
172m)ministry of foreign affairs
156m)Kudrinskaya Square Building
136m)hotel leningrad 
133m)red gates


----------



## Roburzwyciezca

#5

#6

#7

#8

20160905_Moskwa_0554 by Michal Szybalski, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Sokolniki Park


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Theatre Square


----------



## Sonic_off

Владыкино (станция МЦК)















































Sonic_off на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Sonic_off

Партизанская 


















Измайловская 









Первомайская 









Щёлковская 










Sonic_off на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

Parliament Lights by cmyhsi, on Flickr

Pastel Midnight by cmyhsi, on Flickr

White House by cmyhsi, on Flickr

Untitled by cmyhsi, on Flickr

147534952361252 by Pavel Svyados, on Flickr

147534949528222 by Pavel Svyados, on Flickr

6_DSC7352 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC7419 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC7408 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC7439 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC7488 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## Sonic_off

Петровско-Разумовская (восточный зал)









Петровско-Разумовская (восточный зал)









Фонвизинская 









Фонвизинская 









Бутырская 










Sonic_off на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Sonic_off

christos-greece said:


>


А есть точный адрес?


----------



## christos-greece

1_DSC9937 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC7740 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC7752 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC7755 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC7775 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC7818 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC7821 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC7829 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC7843 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC7849 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow. Arbat str.Chinese by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow streets by Susan Gordon, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

ray of light by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

On Moscow street #04 by Michael Babakov, on Flickr

Dancing on the Street by Antoine K, on Flickr

7_DSC7766 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC7726 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow. Arbat str. Threat by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

Taking a walk BW by Simon Forbes, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

Moscow Lights by cmyhsi, on Flickr

Evgenia. Moscow by Kirill Gudkow, on Flickr

Photoalexanderplonsky Dressolgakoteln @elenakomar_official Makeupmakeup_by_regina Jeverlyladycollection Bagzara #moscow #cakes #coffee #streets #glamrock #newpost #fashionph #fashionblogger #theweeknd #thekingdomstyle #autumn #octo by Mariana Nichifor, on Flickr

Untitled by Pascal, on Flickr

Untitled by Pascal, on Flickr

1_DSC9560 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## Sonic_off

photo deleted


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow_Kremlin 1.5, Russia by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr

0A77m2_DSC2232 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A77m2_DSC2296 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

впвп55555 by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Moscow by Дмитрий Новожилов, on Flickr

Taking a walk by Simon Forbes, on Flickr

Moscow Lights by cmyhsi, on Flickr

Храм Покрова by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

1874-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

red square by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

0A77m2_DSC2441 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

8_DSC1014 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

8_DSC1078 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow. Arbat str. by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

2_DSC8426 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun




----------



## christos-greece

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

Car Lights of Moving Traffic at Revamped Kremlin Embankment by Arthur Lookyanov, on Flickr

1A7_DSC7564 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0m2_DSC7181 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0m2_DSC7242 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0m2_DSC7338 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0m2_DSC7330 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## Roburzwyciezca

#13

#14

#15

#16

#17

#18

#19

#20

#21

#22

20160905_Moskwa_0028 by Michal Szybalski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Farhad Sadykov, on Flickr

Godly photographer by Robert Stockdill, on Flickr

Downtown, Moscow by Visit Idaho, on Flickr

Moscow Intrnational Business Center at night by Anatoly V., on Flickr

Собор Василия Блаженного by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr

WP_20161008_17_51_38_Pro by mikhail tsyganov, on Flickr

Street Scene by Antoine K, on Flickr

4_DSC9298 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0m2_DSC7379 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

vadimrazumov_20161002_205578 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr

Waiting for a train by Simon Forbes, on Flickr

moscow metro by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Тверской бульвар by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Moscow Streets - Arbat by Aleksandr Surkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

6_DSC0716 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

8_DSC3611 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0362M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0375M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0391M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0394M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0401M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0423M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0469M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0438M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0481M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0519M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0m2_DSC7381 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

NAJ_7264 by Nash Jaffer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

6_DSC0505 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20161009_17_21-_DSC8416 by cyberst, on Flickr

msk26mar16 by Евгения Стоцци, on Flickr

Fountain «Waiting» by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

«Waiting» by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

DSC05964 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC05725 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC05881 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC05833 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Tverskaya. Night. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

DSC09326 by Michail Pishchagin, on Flickr

***-17.JPG by Alina Yavtushenko, on Flickr

***-6.JPG by Alina Yavtushenko, on Flickr

Familiarity by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun

by gr_lera


----------



## christos-greece

DR150609_190D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150609_195D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150609_121D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150609_123D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150609_125D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150609_129D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150609_151D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150609_167D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150511_361D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150511_386D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150511_401D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150511_416D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## Ello

Karl von Keyserling said:


> Летние фото Дмитрия Чистопрудова
> 
> Тверская ул.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Мэрия
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Никитский бульвар
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Тверской бульвар
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Моховая ул.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Газетный переулок
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Никитский переулок
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Тверская ул.


...


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow street by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr

1_DSC4012 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

1_DSC9617 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150609_167D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150609_171D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150609_170D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150609_176D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150511_431D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150511_368D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150511_381D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150511_395D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150511_389D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC0716 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

8_DSC3611 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## Ello

Oktober in Moskau.



bs77 said:


> Октябрь в Москве)))


----------



## Ello

bs77 said:


>


...


----------



## Ello

bs77 said:


>


...


----------



## Ello

bs77 said:


>


...


----------



## Ello

bs77 said:


>


...


----------



## Ello

bs77 said:


>


...


----------



## Ello

Karl von Keyserling said:


> Реставрация доходного дома Тюляевой архитектора Розенкапфа
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Вид из Настасьинского переулка на здание театра Ленком. Справа – доходный дом Тюляевой
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Улица Малая Дмитровка, вид в сторону центра. Слева – театр Ленкома, справа – доходный дом Тюляевой
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Вид из Настасьинского переулка в сторону театра Ленкома
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Свежая вымостка на перекрестке Настасьинского переулка и Малой Дмитровки
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник


...


----------



## christos-greece

Autumn, Chistye Prudy by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

_MG_8550-15 by Thaísa Valadão, on Flickr

_MG_8555-18 by Thaísa Valadão, on Flickr

_MG_8568-29 by Thaísa Valadão, on Flickr

_MG_8571-30 by Thaísa Valadão, on Flickr

_MG_8576-33 by Thaísa Valadão, on Flickr

_MG_8582-34 by Thaísa Valadão, on Flickr

_MG_8598-41 by Thaísa Valadão, on Flickr

_MG_8600-43 by Thaísa Valadão, on Flickr

gig7i87ik by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Великолепный осенний вид на Москву. #москва #moscow #осень #canon #canon_official #street #city #streetphotography #urban #digitalbird #natgeoru #natgeo #москвасити #moscowcity by Digital Bird, on Flickr

Tri-X400-108-27pr1sm by Emir Shabashvili, on Flickr

1_DSC4012 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow RetroTrolleybus 2016 by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

Red Square by Juan A. G., on Flickr

Night streets of Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

1_DSC9288 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150711_0086D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0m2DSC06650 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150711_0091D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150711_0101D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150711_0105D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150711_0111D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150711_0112D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150711_0113D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow RetroTrolleybus 2016 by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

International house of music. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Moscow by duckie86, on Flickr

Monochrome Moscow by Taraskin Vsevolod, on Flickr

Moscow by duckie86, on Flickr

Untitled by nadyarybkina, on Flickr

Night streets of Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

H-Moscou -20161013 - 393 by I JJ A Estella, on Flickr

20160905-TRIP-Russia-d-96-2 by Darian Stirzaker, on Flickr

To Be or Not to Be by cmyhsi, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Derrick Brutel, on Flickr

Rooftop by natshv, on Flickr

At the Big Novodevichy Pond in Cloudy Autumn Night by Arthur Lookyanov, on Flickr

IMG_0047 by С А, on Flickr

IMG_0052 by С А, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

upload by Almaz akhmetJan, on Flickr

The University of Moscow by Luis Hersal, on Flickr

Street moment in Moscow by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

One of the central districts of Moscow by Khuroshvili Ilya, on Flickr

Platz vor dem Erlöserturm by swissgoldeneagle, on Flickr

Birds over the Kamergerskiy Lane, Moscow by Tiigra, on Flickr

MIBC2016 by Souls_Eater, on Flickr

ВДНХ by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Sunset in Moscow by Jay, on Flickr

Exit by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

+P1220962 by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

DSC_0248 by True Hikikomori, on Flickr

_DSC7722 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC7721 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC7758 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC7786 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_DSC3887 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Big Three. Moscow. Yalta Conference 1945. #stalin #roosevelt #churchhill #yalta #conference #1945 #ww2 #staute #moscow #art #russia by Carl Dyer, on Flickr

02 by Kirill Kudashkin, on Flickr

04 by Kirill Kudashkin, on Flickr

21 by Kirill Kudashkin, on Flickr

Vesna_v_Moskve-7 by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

Vesna_v_Moskve-6 by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

Vesna_v_Moskve-4 by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

Vesna_v_Moskve-11 by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

Vesna_v_Moskve-16 by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

2a7_DSC0697 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2a7_DSC0702 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Red Square, Moscow by Moniek Smit, on Flickr

2_DSC8271 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016 7 31 0143_1 by Steven Tien Te Liu, on Flickr

5_DSC8533 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC1282 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Transport infrastructure of railway station by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

GUM Department Store Moscow by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

4_DSC8783 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150802_0957D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150802_0966D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150802_0968D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150802_1015D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150802_1031D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150802_1038D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dasha by Анастасия Дорожкина, on Flickr

Moscow. Arbat str. people by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Moscow. Arbat str. people by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Moscow. Arbat str, autumn by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Moscow. Arbat str. people by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

8_DSC3377 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_1096D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_1110D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_1131D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_1140D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150904_1239D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_1107D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150904_1246D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150904_1259D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150802_0957D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## Atlantropa

Sorry in advance whether this post is somewhat inappropriate or impolite, but with all due respect to the forums' contributors I subscribed to this thread in order to find pictures of Moscow cityscape and skyline; now I'm afraid this tread is veering a little bit too much towards being a collection of pictures of women and less frequently men walking the streets of Moscow — just to say: I'm still waiting to come across a single meaningful picture of Moscow by this guy, Dmitry Ryzhkov. Does anybody here feel something like that, or am I the only one?, in the latter case, please ignore this post.


----------



## christos-greece

Mohovaya st. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

Moskva-city by Dmitry Pimenov, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Moscow nights - view to financial city by Dirk Bätjer, on Flickr

International house of music. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

DR151004_1112D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_1110D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## Roburzwyciezca

#12

#13

#14

#15

#16

#17

20160905_Moskwa_0030 by Michal Szybalski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Big Three. Moscow. Yalta Conference 1945. #stalin #roosevelt #churchhill #yalta #conference #1945 #ww2 #staute #moscow #art #russia by Carl Dyer, on Flickr

02 by Kirill Kudashkin, on Flickr

04 by Kirill Kudashkin, on Flickr

21 by Kirill Kudashkin, on Flickr

Пушкинская площадь by Сергей, on Flickr

Столешников переулок by Сергей, on Flickr

Vesna_v_Moskve-7 by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

Moscow 05 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Moscow 04 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Шлюзовая набережная by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Streets of old Moscow. Petrovka st. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Streets of old Moscow. Petrovka st. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hello everybody :hi:
please check out new video. thank you

*Памятник Великому Князю Владимиру в Москве, Monument to Vladimir the Great in Moscow *

Monument to Vladimir the Great opened in Moscow on Unity Day
http://en.kremlin.ru/events/president/news/53211
Vladimir the Great https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vladimir_the_Great
The Church of the Resurrection in Kadashi http://um.mos.ru/en/houses/the-church-of-the-resurrection-in-kadashi/#
Pashkov House https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pashkov_House


----------



## dj4life

moscow_from_the_sky by Manas Bhatnagar, on Flickr

moscow by Manas Bhatnagar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Buildings located in Moscow by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located in Moscow by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located in Moscow by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Untitled by Farhad Sadykov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Tim Kosykh, on Flickr

Russia - Moscow (The Moskva River and downtown) by k3s ( Kris ), on Flickr

moscow by greg westfall, on Flickr

Patriarshie prudy by Leonid Wonder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

My city. Night walks. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Парк Горького, Музеон by Max Just, on Flickr

Gorky park by Aleksandr Surkov, on Flickr

Moscow Streets - Arbat by Aleksandr Surkov, on Flickr

2016-08-07_08-06-43 by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Moscow International House of Music. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Untitled by Dmitri, on Flickr

Moscow by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr

Moscow by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr

Moscow City Tour by Terence Kok, on Flickr

Moscow Streets - Arbat by Aleksandr Surkov, on Flickr

rain by Gjabu, on Flickr

0A7_DSC2045 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

6_DSC7574 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC7621 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC7629 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC7632 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC7684 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC7767 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow time by sear Jay, on Flickr

0A7_DSC0849 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow city. by Daniela, on Flickr


----------



## Roburzwyciezca

#18

#19

#20

#21

#22

#23

#24


----------



## christos-greece

Водоотводный канал, 6.06.2012 by brainlesstoday, on Flickr

Водоотводный канал, 6.06.2012 by brainlesstoday, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexey Dengin, on Flickr

DSC05262 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

darkness by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr

Нижний Таганский переулок by Parfen Rogozhin, on Flickr

2016-05-25-16-25-21-D72_3606 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

2016-05-25-15-44-57-D72_3563 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

sikol by Kirill Litvin, on Flickr

tram 31 by Kirill Litvin, on Flickr

Streets Of Moscow by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Sigma 35-80 4-5.6 (for Canon EF) by Barkhatov Lab, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hello everybody!
please check out it thank you 

*Freezing rain in Moscow*






in November 3 times already!:shocked:


----------



## Avangard-55

Atlantropa said:


> Sorry in advance whether this post is somewhat inappropriate or impolite, but with all due respect to the forums' contributors I subscribed to this thread in order to find pictures of Moscow cityscape and skyline; now I'm afraid this tread is veering a little bit too much towards being a collection of pictures of women and less frequently men walking the streets of Moscow — just to say: I'm still waiting to come across a single meaningful picture of Moscow by this guy, Dmitry Ryzhkov. Does anybody here feel something like that, or am I the only one?, in the latter case, please ignore this post.



I agree. I would also like to see few photos per post. 
Also this is the "cityscape and skyline" section, so many photos posted here belog to the "urban showcase" section.
And Christos, you are postin many photos two or three times.

The same for many other threads here, not only the Moscow thread.


----------



## christos-greece

DR160211_0479D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160211_0487D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160218_0052D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_DSC8883 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160302_0564D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160302_0583D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160302_0615D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160302_0677D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160302_0705D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160302_0710D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160302_0588D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

On the streets of Moscow by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Alexandrovskiy Sad, Moscow by Timon91, on Flickr

Behind the Red Square (Красная Площадь), Moscow by Timon91, on Flickr

День Города festival, Bolshaya Moskovskaya ulitsa, Vladimir by Timon91, on Flickr

Train "Стриж" (Strizh) Moscow-Nizhny Novgorod at Vladimir train station by Timon91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016-08-28_09-00-38 by Aleksandra Palagina, on Flickr

7_DSC3285 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Мясницкая by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Мясницкая by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Lena by Tobias, on Flickr

Лубянка by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Кузнецкий мост by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Кузнецкий мост by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Тверская by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

2_DSC9082 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

P8260165 by Сергей Макаров, on Flickr

0A7_DSC2306 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Seems like Moscow Kremlin looks even more spectacular in the evening lights 😍 В свете сумерек опустевшие переулки Кремля выглядят весьма даже чарующе🔥💕🔥 by Eduard V. Kurganov, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

1_DSC8918 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#a6000 #sunset #sunlight #cityscape #moscow #mosqarium #храмхристаспасителя #urban #135mm #jupiter37 by Константин он, on Flickr

The Bolshoi Theatre by Uladzimir Filipau, on Flickr

272 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

Futurist skyline - Part 1 by Eric Gonzalez, on Flickr

Moscow Skyline by Hans de Jonge, on Flickr

Moscow_City by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

252 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

255 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

256 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

Compressed perspective by Hans de Jonge, on Flickr

257 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Night by Simon Forbes, on Flickr

6_DSC0171 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Grey City by Antoine K, on Flickr

Winter in Moscow by liseykina, on Flickr

Winter in Moscow by liseykina, on Flickr

Winter in Moscow by liseykina, on Flickr

Winter in Moscow by liseykina, on Flickr

Winter in Moscow by liseykina, on Flickr

1_DSC8918 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0219 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0255 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0283 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0301 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0277 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun




----------



## christos-greece

2_DSC9183 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

vadimrazumov_20160411_179729 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

DR110102_266Ak by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160605_0120 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160605_0130 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160605_0266 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DRD160901_0040 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0046 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0075 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0090 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0055 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0099 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0109 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0108 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Night street by Michael Babakov, on Flickr

3_DSC9540 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0221 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0266 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0264 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0322 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun




----------



## christos-greece

The geometry of the city. The Cathedral Of Christ The Savior. #Moscow #street #cathedral by Andrey Vasilenko, on Flickr

Tver by SeDmit, on Flickr

Tver by SeDmit, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Catholic cathedral/Католический собор в Москве by Alexander Sokolov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0234 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0252 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0284 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0343 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0362 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0365 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DRD160901_0368 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0186 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0189 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0196 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0203 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0296 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0217 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

13 by Ula Pilula, on Flickr

DRD160702_0309 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## midrise

It seems smoking is still very widespread as in other countries compared to the USA....I do like looking at the people as well as the city, after all it is the people that bring/add life too the city..kay:kay:


----------



## Aqua_Chicago

Fantastic Photos¡¡¡ Moscow is my next destination


----------



## christos-greece

MS024723 by Kristina Koroleva, on Flickr

MS025328 by Kristina Koroleva, on Flickr

Pokrovka Street by A Shkiperov, on Flickr

0A77m2_DSC4035 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

MS024933 by Kristina Koroleva, on Flickr

0A7_DSC3186 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC6132 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2_DSC9444 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC1526 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Kiyevskaya Moscow Metro station by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

View of Moscow with high-rise buildings by Jerek Hough, on Flickr

DSC05015 copy by Michail Pishchagin, on Flickr

DSC05853 copy by Michail Pishchagin, on Flickr

IMG_4064 by Dmitry Ikunin, on Flickr

000016650002 by Cos Vetrov, on Flickr

NYE2017_048 by amlwn, on Flickr

000016650021 by Cos Vetrov, on Flickr

Вид с Большого Краснохолмского моста на Москву-реку, Большой Устьинский мост и высотку на Котельнической набережной • View from Bolshoy Krasnokholmsky Bridge to Moscow River, Bolshoy Ustinsky Bridge and Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building by Sergey Petritsky, on Flickr

DSC03205 copy by Michail Pishchagin, on Flickr

DSC05644 copy by Michail Pishchagin, on Flickr


----------



## Avangard-55

amg358 said:


> Не мало фоток,которые повторяются.


Yeah, that's true.

Christos, you are posting very much photos per post and most of them twice or even one photo, that you've posted four times. And not only in this theread.


----------



## christos-greece

21 by Kirill Kudashkin, on Flickr

Vesna_v_Moskve-7 by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

Vesna_v_Moskve-6 by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

Vesna_v_Moskve-4 by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

Vesna_v_Moskve-11 by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

Vesna_v_Moskve-16 by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

2a7_DSC0697 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Red Square, Moscow by Moniek Smit, on Flickr

5_DSC8533 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC1282 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Transport infrastructure of railway station by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

GUM Department Store Moscow by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

4_DSC8783 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150802_0957D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150802_0966D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun




----------



## christos-greece

DSC08027 copy by Michail Pishchagin, on Flickr

DSC_0219 by Егор Денисенко, on Flickr

DRD160401_0743 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0748 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0761 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0775 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0783 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0781 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0722 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0793 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0799 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0802 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0813 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

State Historical Museum, Red Square, Moscow, Russia by Ramin Rahimzada, on Flickr

DSC09320 copy by Michail Pishchagin, on Flickr

fnfft5y5ee by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0719 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0717 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0811 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0804 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0796 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0795 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0791 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0780 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0761 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## Anna_Li

Очень приятное и не раз посещаемое место - кафе "Пушкин" : )


----------



## Mittel

Народ, что в треде про Москву делает фото гостиницы "Статский советник" из Санкт-Петербурга?

Москва/Moscow/Moskau

1. Ростокинский акведук




2. Фонтаны на Поклонной горе.



3. Московская соборная мечеть. Находится в Мещанском районе.




4. Фонтаны на Водоотводном канале.




5. Сирень в Александровском саду.


----------



## christos-greece

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Moscow street. Evening by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr

0m2_DSC7970 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151107_0646D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3_DSC9579 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0399 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0404 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0431 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0438 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0467 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0475 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0489 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0562 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0558 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0617 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0630 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## Roburzwyciezca

#35

#35

#36

#37

#38

#39

#40

#41

#42


----------



## FabriFlorence

Москва, я люблю тебя!


----------



## christos-greece

DRD160813_0012 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0027 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0028 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0036 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0059 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0049 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0060 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0066 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0083 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1A7_DSC9786 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0442 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0457 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0515 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0529 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0538 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## Nika007

hello everybody :hi:

please check out new video, thank you 

Exhibition in the Cathedral of Christ the Savior in Moscow. Part 1
Icons: Masterpieces of Russian Art


----------



## Nika007

it's me again :hi:

please check it out. thank you!

Exhibition in the Cathedral of Christ the Savior in Moscow. Part 2
Masterpieces of Russian Painting


----------



## christos-greece

1m2_DSC1557 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151210_0573D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow views by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0102 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0105 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0108 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0111 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0114 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0142 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0399 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1A7_DSC9786 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

4_DSC8431 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC1514 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A77II_DSC0033 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0m2_DSC9686 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0452 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0498 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0500 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0506 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0509 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC8132 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC0620 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSCF1221 by Vladimir Glebov, on Flickr

_MG_6596 by Anna Butova, on Flickr

IMGP5808 by Sergey Khokhlov, on Flickr

IMGP5820 by Sergey Khokhlov, on Flickr


----------



## anm

https://vk.com/bestroofers













source


----------



## christos-greece

Spring Stroll by Antoine K, on Flickr

7_DSC9437 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_DSC8977 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC8431 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1A7_DSC9786 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0455 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0480 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0503 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1m2_DSC1557 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0507 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

ggjv66 by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun




----------



## christos-greece

My city. Dxo film pack. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

ВДНХ by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

VDNKh (Exhibition of Achievements of National Economy) by Bagirushka, on Flickr

VDNKh (Exhibition of Achievements of National Economy) by Bagirushka, on Flickr

2a7_DSC1170 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Вид на Москву by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

2a7_DSC1135 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150605_077D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

L1040426 by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr

L1040435 by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr

Bolshoy Ustinsky Bridge at the confluence of the Yauza river and Moscow the river in downtown of Moscow by Evgeniy Volkov, on Flickr

Moscow Evening by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr

Golden Sails of Moscow by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr

1_DSC8324 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Aerial view of Moscow Kremlin at night by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0716 by Ptichkin Les, on Flickr

IMG_0759 by Ptichkin Les, on Flickr

IMG_0761 by Ptichkin Les, on Flickr

IMG_0765 by Ptichkin Les, on Flickr

IMG_0775 by Ptichkin Les, on Flickr

IMG_0781 by Ptichkin Les, on Flickr

IMG_0838 by Ptichkin Les, on Flickr

Generations Skyline by Christiaan Triebert, on Flickr

Moscow city by Alexander Ageev, on Flickr

Moscow, X-T10 samyang 12mm f2 by Roman Chusov, on Flickr

Station by Sergey Khokhlov, on Flickr

центральный детский магазин / Central Children's Store by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

Никольская улица / Nikolskaya Street Christmas theme by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

MOCKBA 1 by galilea36, on Flickr

Kuznetsky Most Street / Улица Кузнецкий Мост by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

Tverskaya street. by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1m2_DSC0086 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

fghft5ydh654 by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

_MG_8044 by pasha valera, on Flickr

Moscow by SeDmit, on Flickr

Moscow by SeDmit, on Flickr

Moscow by SeDmit, on Flickr

Moscow by SeDmit, on Flickr

Moscow by SeDmit, on Flickr

DR150511_070D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

fgfbth5e by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

IMG_7243 by PNDS photography, on Flickr

16dra0005 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

16dra0024 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

16dra0066 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMG_7221 by PNDS photography, on Flickr

IMG_7203 by PNDS photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MS024723 by Kristina Koroleva, on Flickr

MS025328 by Kristina Koroleva, on Flickr

Pokrovka Street by A Shkiperov, on Flickr

0A77m2_DSC4035 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

MS024933 by Kristina Koroleva, on Flickr

0A7_DSC3186 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC6132 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Холодно.. by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

DRD160502_0425 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC7296 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC7314 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC7320 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC7330 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150904_1246D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

16dra0001 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC7347 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Leontevskiya by ~Billy's Photography~, on Flickr

IMG_7118 by PNDS photography, on Flickr

IMG_7120 by PNDS photography, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun

:cheers:


bus driver said:


> не стесняйтесь давать ссылки на источник. Четкий фотограф
> 
> http://turukhano.livejournal.com


----------



## christos-greece

0A7_DSC3360 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Garrison, on Flickr

Moscow by Garrison, on Flickr

1568 by Sergey Norin, on Flickr

1569 by Sergey Norin, on Flickr

1565 by Sergey Norin, on Flickr

1566 by Sergey Norin, on Flickr

1567 by Sergey Norin, on Flickr

Tagankaya sq. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Lightspeed tram. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Swiss Hotel by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

evening Moscow by Bagirushka, on Flickr

Girl Street-Hunter by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

3_DSC7896 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Song by Igor Grishin, on Flickr

_DSC0402 by Grigoriy, on Flickr

Вид с моста Богдана Хмельницкого (метро Киевская) by Maria Bukreeva, on Flickr

Вид с моста Богдана Хмельницкого (метро Киевская) by Maria Bukreeva, on Flickr

Вид с моста Богдана Хмельницкого (метро Киевская) by Maria Bukreeva, on Flickr

Вид на Площадь Европы с моста Богдана Хмельницкого (метро Киевская) by Maria Bukreeva, on Flickr

Вид на Площадь Европы с моста Богдана Хмельницкого (метро Киевская) by Maria Bukreeva, on Flickr

вид с моста Богдана Хмельницкого на Бережковскую набережную by Maria Bukreeva, on Flickr

DRD160702_0509 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC1663 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC1785 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC1811c by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC1820 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Leontevskiya by ~Billy's Photography~, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

3_DSC9717 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3_DSC8213 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Dasha by Анастасия Дорожкина, on Flickr

5 by Алекандр Данилов, on Flickr

0A7_DSC1666 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC1675 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC1679 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC1685 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC1693 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC1680 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC1783 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow summer. Мирный отдых россиян. by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from Patriarshy Most @ Night, Moscow, Russia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Porsche 911 Carrera 4S 3.6 Coupe (993) by Vyazemskiy, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Station metro Komsomolskaya (Koltsevaya Line). by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

1_DSC6668 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_DSC6664 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_DSC6756 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_DSC6759 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_DSC6774 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_DSC6798 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Vodovzvodnaya Tower by Michael Fenichel, on Flickr

_DSC0510 by Grigoriy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from Patriarshy Most @ Night, Moscow, Russia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Manezhnaya Square, Moscow, Russia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

IMG_1770.jpg by Rob and Adam, on Flickr

IMG_1767.jpg by Rob and Adam, on Flickr

Moscow Kremlin at Night by Paul, on Flickr

Moscow Subway by Oksana Korda, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Metro station Komsomolskaya (Sokolnicheskaya line). by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Oksana Korda, on Flickr

6_DSC8844 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_DSC6705 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_DSC6756 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow night by 1_drey, on Flickr

View from Patriarshy Most @ Night, Moscow, Russia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Purple Rain? by piggaetón, on Flickr

Purple, Green, Blue by piggaetón, on Flickr

ftuyftu677rf by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

И в мэрии Москвы кто-то тоже трудится ночами напролёт . . #москва #мэрия #ночь #Россия #moscow #night #russia by Nick Kukharev, on Flickr

1_DSC6756 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_DSC6759 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_DSC6802 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Red square by Dmitry Pimenov, on Flickr

Bolshaya Dmitrovka street, Moscow by Oleg Bartunov, on Flickr


----------



## Sonic_off

Тульская









Нагатинская









Нагорная









Нахимовский проспект









Севастопольская









Чертановская










Sonic_off на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Sonic_off

Южная









Пражская









Улица Академика Янгеля









Аннино









Бульвар Дмитрия Донского









Sonic_off на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece

2_DSC6305 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC6327 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC6373 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC6376 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC6484 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC6497 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150802_0938D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0142M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150702_479D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC9565 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC8432 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science - Warsaw - DSC00167 by Chris Belsten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0A7_DSC3139 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3_DSC9351 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

vdvs4f4f by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Wear It Black by Antoine K, on Flickr

2_DSC6294 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC6457 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC6470 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC6500 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC6505 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC9565 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150504_195D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC0471 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Diagonal Look by Antoine K, on Flickr

1A7_DSC6287 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Return To Innocence.. by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

DR150408_0211M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

A street in Moscow no. 8 by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

IMG_7424 by PNDS photography, on Flickr

Hotel Ukrainia Stalinist Skyscraper Moscow Russia by Mlenny!, on Flickr

Moscow 15022017 by Parkpoom In-mai, on Flickr

Moscow 15022017 by Parkpoom In-mai, on Flickr

Moscow City by DENIS SEKRETEV, on Flickr

from the other side by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr

City's life by Andrey Zverev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR150511_367D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1m2_DSC0031 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151107_0166D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150802_0957D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150802_0935D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150504_134D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC0092 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150802_0876D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1m2_DSC0106 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3_DSC7549 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3_DSC7538 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3_DSC7513 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3_DSC7476c by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3_DSC7475 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3_DSC7454 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3_DSC7444 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

4_DSC5751 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC5754 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC5740 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC5770 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC5799 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC5792 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC5807 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC5845 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC5822 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC5847 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC5885 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC5928 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC5940 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow cityscape by Max Ryazanov, on Flickr

Moscow river. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Тверская by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya embankment. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

My city. Night walks. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Moscow. Arbat str. by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Moscow by dzentay, on Flickr

Ukraina Hotel, Moscow by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr

The National Defense Management Center by Ilya Korneev, on Flickr

The National Defense Management Center by Ilya Korneev, on Flickr

The National Defense Management Center by Ilya Korneev, on Flickr

The National Defense Management Center by Ilya Korneev, on Flickr

Pushkinsky Bridge by Ilya Korneev, on Flickr

Район Патриарших прудов. Москва, Россия by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Spring Snow by Antoine K, on Flickr

2A7_DSC0304 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2A7_DSC0387 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Headline: "Women have become taller and heavier" Moscow. Spring 2017 #street #streetmood #streetphotography #streetphoto #ig_street #documentary #documentaryphoto #documentaryphotography #moscow #women #headline #newspaper by Alexei Melnikov, on Flickr

#day432 #2017day77 #photooftheday #picoftheday #1день1фото #фотодня #kerrigans_life #kerrigans_photo #nofilters #безфильтров #москва #россия #russia #moscow #юао #нагатино #uao #spring #beautiful #season #instaspring #instagood #springtime #color #ilove by Sarah Kerrigan, on Flickr

0A77m2_DSC5282 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC1493 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC1532 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150904_1298D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC5848 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC5871 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC6099 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC5834 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC6026 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

street fashion by Alexander Plonsky, on Flickr

6593002625 by iXzgWrbJeT pkDrvfPQuu, on Flickr


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## christos-greece

1m2_DSC1498 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMG_7698 by PNDS photography, on Flickr

IMG_7701 by PNDS photography, on Flickr

IMG_7710 by PNDS photography, on Flickr

IMG_7705 by PNDS photography, on Flickr

IMG_7711 by PNDS photography, on Flickr

Night Moscow by Ivan Anisimov, on Flickr

0A77m2_DSC2288 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

iLenkom by Anton Panchenkov, on Flickr

DR150515_019D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150515_094D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150515_115D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150515_134D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150515_169D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC7951 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow street by Andrew Bam, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun

by ur21_taniy6_


----------



## christos-greece

2Livedolls by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Live dolls17 4 2 by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Moscow people 417 4 2 by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Moscow people217 4 2 by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Moscow people 817 4 2 by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Moscow people 317 4 2 by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

3_DSC9543 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC2607 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Everything I loved got broken on the road to Mandalay #москва #Moscow #insta_moskva #instagramrussia #ilovemoscow #vscocam #vscorus #vscotop #vscomoscow #ТТК by ilya rudnenko, on Flickr

6_DSC0519 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Selfie by Michael Babakov, on Flickr

Photo session by Michael Babakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Man and woman look at the Intercession Monastery from the bank of the river Kamenka, Russia, Suzdal by Denis Folomeev, on Flickr

Night Moscow by Ivan Anisimov, on Flickr

City night lights. by Overdriv3, on Flickr

2a7_DSC0723 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0093M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1-IMGP7712 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Moscow lights by Ivan Anisimov, on Flickr

DSC00428 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

17_events_Moscow Autumn Festival by Yan Linn, on Flickr

Moscow Kremlin by Ivan Anisimov, on Flickr

DR151107_0584D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow people217 4 2 by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Streets - Arbat by Aleksandr Surkov, on Flickr

2016-08-07_08-06-43 by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC2045 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

My city. Night walks. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Парк Горького, Музеон by Max Just, on Flickr

Gorky park by Aleksandr Surkov, on Flickr

Moscow International House of Music. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Untitled by Dmitri, on Flickr

Moscow by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr

Moscow by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr

Moscow City Tour by Terence Kok, on Flickr

rain by Gjabu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow 12 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Просто #Москва #Moscow #Russia #СергейВасильев by vasiljev2000, on Flickr

Просто #Москва #Moscow #Russia #СергейВасильев by vasiljev2000, on Flickr

Архангельский собор 1505-1508.Москва.Кремль.The Archangel Cathedral 1505-1508.Moscow. Chrism. by Константин Волощук, on Flickr

IMG_20170304_144619 by Vitaly Dyakonu, on Flickr

Московская весна 2017 by Darius, on Flickr

Московская весна 2017 by Darius, on Flickr

4_DSC6246 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

После дождя... After the rain... by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

Спокойной ночи Москва... Good night Moscow... by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

Moscow Routes by Dmitriy Kapin, on Flickr

#Moscow #russia #travelpieces by Rodrigo Freixo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

5_DSC9480 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC8017 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

*** by Nikolai Averinskii, on Flickr

Женский портрет. Незнакомка | Female Portrait. "Pretty Woman, Walking Down The Street ..." by Platon Bakharev, on Flickr

После дождя... After the rain... by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

DRD160601_0101 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150702_313D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150515_187D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150605_001D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150605_008D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150609_324D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

DR150430_565D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Street in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Lenin statue in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


DR150609_019D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow, Lomonosov Avenue by Irina Yaneya, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science: exterior view from the east by Penn State University Libraries Architecture and Landscape Architecture Library, on Flickr

DR150609_359D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Chapter-1 by Nikolai Averinskii, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR150809_004D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150809_009D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150809_008D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150809_012D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150809_015D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150809_029D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150809_033D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150809_046D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150809_018D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150809_002D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150809_039D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150809_038D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150809_052D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150809_059D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ice River Night by fineshotpro, on Flickr

Night in Moscow Downtown by Alexey Sobolev, on Flickr

Kremlin and embankment of the Moscow river by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings of Moscow International Business Center, Moscow, Russia by Anatoly V., on Flickr

1_DSC6109 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1m2_DSC1423 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## amg358

Варшава


----------



## christos-greece

DR150511_389D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151107_1514D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151107_1521D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151107_1532D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151107_1547D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150802_1048D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150802_0909D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151107_1410D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151107_1412D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151107_1426D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151107_1460D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151107_1432D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151107_1501D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151107_1502D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vesna_v_Moskve-16 by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr

2a7_DSC0697 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Red Square, Moscow by Moniek Smit, on Flickr

5_DSC8533 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC1282 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Transport infrastructure of railway station by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

GUM Department Store Moscow by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

4_DSC8783 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

RUS59112(Moscow. NY Image of the Cafe Pushkin) by ruslan zabolotsky, on Flickr

Russia, Moscow by vladik vladikov, on Flickr

DR151107_0787D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Ru. Moscow (Central F.D.) by Carlos Ramirez, on Flickr

DR150408_0526M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0536M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0529M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0554M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0576M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0581M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0651M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0650M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## Roman_P

christos-greece said:


> Street in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr



It's St Petersburg.


----------



## Roman_P

christos-greece said:


>


St Petersburg too.


----------



## christos-greece

The colors of the night by kva_pharm, on Flickr

Summer sunset by vadimmokin, on Flickr

Russia (for tourists ) by 01eg, on Flickr

Hotel Ukraina - Radisson Royal Hotel in Moscow by RostAARGHHH, on Flickr

Moscow. Hotel "Ukraine". by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Radisson Royal Moscow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr

Kotelnicheskaya embankment building by Clay Gilliland, on Flickr

Stalinist Skyscraper (Seven Sisters) by BRJ INC., on Flickr

Stop Light at Hotel Hilton Leningradskaya - Moscow cityscapes by Guide, driver and photographer in Moscow, Russia, on Flickr

untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

DSC00095 by dmitrykuznetsovdev, on Flickr

AMO_7868w by Alexey_Morozov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#Morning world #moscow Street look #mytrip #travellife #happylife #traveladdict #privacy #design #landscape #getdressed #holiday #travel #beautiful #toseetheworld #shopping #design #lifstyle #cupcoffee #thailand #beach #bangkok #landscape #fashio by aumimm, on Flickr

Cheerful Asian tourists by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

Untitled by Sergei Gussev, on Flickr

Untitled by Sergei Gussev, on Flickr

Untitled by Sergei Gussev, on Flickr

Untitled by Sergei Gussev, on Flickr

Everyday life in colours by Giorgio Gogunni, on Flickr

Central Universal Store in Moscow by Arman Sahakyan, on Flickr

DSCF2455 by Oleg Golovchansky, on Flickr

DR151213_0589D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151210_0915D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1A7_DSC9480 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151213_0603D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151213_0618D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151213_0633D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151213_0487D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151213_0534D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Radisson Royal Hotel at night by Raymond Cunningham, on Flickr

Luzkhov Bridge / Padlock Tree Park - Moscow by Tim (and Julie) Wilson, on Flickr

_MG_3831 by Pavel Kuzmichev, on Flickr

_MG_3853 by Pavel Kuzmichev, on Flickr

_MG_3855 by Pavel Kuzmichev, on Flickr

_MG_3821 by Pavel Kuzmichev, on Flickr

_MG_3817 by Pavel Kuzmichev, on Flickr

_MG_3809 by Pavel Kuzmichev, on Flickr

Untitled by Denis Filippov, on Flickr

Moscow by night by Lennaert Stam, on Flickr

7_DSC8500 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSCF2255 by Oleg Golovchansky, on Flickr

DSCF2251 by Oleg Golovchansky, on Flickr

Night Moscow by Ivan Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007




----------



## christos-greece

Moscow_060817_211 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_212 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_213 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_215 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_205 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_201 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_076 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_104 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_103 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_102 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_100 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

The Moscow City by Mary Mary, on Flickr

7_DSC9773 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Yii Conf, on Flickr

Novy Arbat by Mikhail G, on Flickr


----------



## somrach1

nice photo :x


----------



## christos-greece

Russia. Moscow. Moscow State University. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Traffic in Moscow by PXS designteam, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia. Москва, Россия. by Den Art, on Flickr

соборная площадь by Alex Legmann, on Flickr

Fountain "Friendship of peoples" by Aleksandr Vodovozov, on Flickr

#Belkommunmash #VitovtMaxDuo #trolleybus tests in Moscow by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

#moscow #russia #kremlin #redsquare by Leonard Hanzel, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Emiliano Perillo, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Emiliano Perillo, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Emiliano Perillo, on Flickr

2a7_DSC1953 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

In blue by Anton Ogorodov, on Flickr

ottograph wijdesteeg drawing #ottograph 2017 painting amsterdam art #wijdesteeg dd by ottograph ipainteveryday, on Flickr

ottograph wijdesteeg drawing #ottograph 2017 painting amsterdam art #wijdesteeg dd by ottograph ipainteveryday, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun

:cheers:


rs4ftw said:


> Из твиттера Собянина:


----------



## christos-greece

MS024723 by Kristina Koroleva, on Flickr

MS025328 by Kristina Koroleva, on Flickr

MS024933 by Kristina Koroleva, on Flickr

0A7_DSC3186 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC6132 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

4_DSC6258 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscú by Sergio Andrés Madera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ВДНХ by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

VDNKh (Exhibition of Achievements of National Economy) by Bagirushka, on Flickr

VDNKh (Exhibition of Achievements of National Economy) by Bagirushka, on Flickr

2a7_DSC1170 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Вид на Москву by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

2a7_DSC1135 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150605_077D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

L1040426 by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr

L1040435 by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr

In the next life I will become an astronaut by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

2_DSC9617 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow city at dusk by ru13r, on Flickr

Third Transport Ring Rd, Moscow by ru13r, on Flickr

Street notes: Spring in Gorky Park by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

* Myasnitskaya Street in Moscow*


----------



## vinttt

http://varlamov.ru/2437012.html


----------



## christos-greece

Korolev Downtown by Serge Tchernyakov, on Flickr

Fairytale Moscow by Eugene Yakovenko, on Flickr

Untitled by Eugene Yakovenko, on Flickr

Streets of old Moscow. Third photo. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

tourists on Vasilevsky Descent in Moscow in night by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

building of Detsky Mir Department store in Moscow by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

Aerial view of Moscow Kremlin at night by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr

2_DSC8811 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Kremlin Tour by Shaun D, on Flickr

2017-07-08_07-35-24 by Shaun D, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Lauren Bailey, on Flickr

At us in Lhasa (I joke) by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

6_DSC7488 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Third Transport Ring Rd, Moscow by ru13r, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun

:cheers:


shik2005 said:


>


----------



## son_of_the_sun




----------



## son_of_the_sun

:cheers:


Fio241 said:


> *04.07.17.*
> *1-й Голутвинский пер.*


----------



## son_of_the_sun

:cheers:


zZero said:


> Какой-то наш участник форума. Забыл кто. Вольготно гонял по праздничному городу среди вымирших улиц.
> 
> Покатушка по перекрытому городу


----------



## christos-greece

Bolshoy Ustinsky Bridge at the confluence of the Yauza river and Moscow the river in downtown of Moscow by Evgeniy Volkov, on Flickr

Moscow Evening by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr

Golden Sails of Moscow by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr

Sunset in Moscow by Jay, on Flickr

Проспект Мира by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr

Moscow skyline by Renato Drummond, on Flickr

DRD160401_0003 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0118 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5075-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

1_DSC6421 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_DSC6516 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

moscow_from_the_sky by Manas Bhatnagar, on Flickr

moscow by Manas Bhatnagar, on Flickr

My city. Night walks. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Парк Горького, Музеон by Max Just, on Flickr

Gorky park by Aleksandr Surkov, on Flickr

Moscow Streets - Arbat by Aleksandr Surkov, on Flickr

2016-08-07_08-06-43 by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

rain by Gjabu, on Flickr

2a7_DSC1953 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

let me in! by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Night walk. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Russia. Moscow. Grand Chertanovsky pond. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Best of Worlds by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Храм Покрова by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Return to childhood memory by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Fountain at Manezh Square by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

Horses of Alexandrovsky Garden by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

Fountain at Manezh Square by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

K7 by David Ripamonti, on Flickr

Katya by Leonid Wonder, on Flickr

1A7_DSC6106 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow is a city on seven hills by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

MOSCOW (8) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

A pilgrimage to the relics of St. Nicholas in the Cathedral of Christ the Savior in Moscow. The view from the inside


----------



## vinodgopal

Как красата


----------



## christos-greece

Район Патриарших прудов. Москва, Россия by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Spring Snow by Antoine K, on Flickr

2A7_DSC0304 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2A7_DSC0387 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow. Arbat str. by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

2a7_DSC2510 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Summer by mrimidalv, on Flickr

Moscow City by Tim Kosykh, on Flickr

I like to see myself as a bridge builder, that is me building bridges between people, between races, between cultures, between politics, trying to find common ground. . . #bridge #beautiful #moscow #downtown #park #landscape #minimalist #buildings #peopl by ibadurrahmanf, on Flickr

Hotel "Ukraine" and Moscow city business center by Mikhail G, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun




----------



## christos-greece

DR151004_0823D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3_DSC8527 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC8527 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC7620 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0m2_DSC9668 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC8839 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC7606 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160211_0532D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_DSC4352 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Изображение 571 by Jarek Reiner, on Flickr

Вид на Кремль с Большого Москворецкого моста / View of the Kremlin from the Bolshoy Moskvoretsky Bridge by Pavel Sapozhnikov, on Flickr

5047-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

moscow skyline by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Moscow City at night by Heo Jeong-ju, on Flickr

5186-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow skyline by Jose Hidalgo, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

Kremlin by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

Lazy pigeons in Moskow by Frühtau, on Flickr

Moscow Skyline by Hans de Jonge, on Flickr

Moscow light at night by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr

DR150402_0465M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC5818 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC5573 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC5579 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC5715 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC5668 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC09470 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC08723 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC08528 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Golden Sails of Moscow by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr

Москварека by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Untitled by Валентина Павлова, on Flickr

Modernize Moscow by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

Moscow City. Russia. by Sergey Mordasov, on Flickr

2a7_DSC0567 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

htghdy5h5ey by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Cityscape of Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

moscow light by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR150609_167D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150609_171D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150609_170D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150609_176D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150511_431D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

8_DSC3611 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_DSC8312 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Ministry of Defence and Andreevsky bridge, Moscow by Denis Martynkin, on Flickr

5169-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

5157-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Sunset by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr

Cityscape of Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cityscape of Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cars running on street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

People walking on street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

People walking on street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

People walking on street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cars running on street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings at downtown in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Underground train station in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Night and the city. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Pushkinskaya Embankment. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Strelka by Denis Martynkin, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Leninsky prospect, house 61. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

let me in! by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170805_1_mem-2 by ru13r, on Flickr

7_DSC0988 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Let's Kick Moscow 2017 august 5 - 02 by Let's kick Moscow, on Flickr

Let's Kick Moscow 2017 august 5 - 06 by Let's kick Moscow, on Flickr

Let's Kick Moscow 2017 august 5 - 04 by Let's kick Moscow, on Flickr

Let's Kick Moscow 2017 august 5 - 03 by Let's kick Moscow, on Flickr

Let's Kick Moscow 2017 may 28 - 11 by Let's kick Moscow, on Flickr

Let's Kick Moscow 2017 may 28 - 08 by Let's kick Moscow, on Flickr

Let's Kick Moscow 2017 may 28 - 06 by Let's kick Moscow, on Flickr

Let's Kick Moscow 2017 may 28 - 05 by Let's kick Moscow, on Flickr

Let's Kick Moscow 2017 may 28 - 04 by Let's kick Moscow, on Flickr

Let's Kick Moscow 2017 may 28 - 02 by Let's kick Moscow, on Flickr

Untitled by Fedor Vilner, on Flickr

DR150711_0098D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

2016-12-03-12-05-44-DSCF5154 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

Bird view. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Radisson Ukraina. Russia. Moscow. by Sergey Mordasov, on Flickr

Radisson Ukraina. Russia. Moscow. by Sergey Mordasov, on Flickr

DR150609_027D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Ministry of Defence and Andreevsky bridge, Moscow by Denis Martynkin, on Flickr

5169-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

5499-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

«Hot Moscow girls in hot Moscow summer» by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

Пролетарский проспект by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

_20130703_14 by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

_20130703_15 by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

Moscow trolleybus 7109 Megapolis Proletarskiy prospekt by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

09269_20130703_07 by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

3_DSC8573 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow-1 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Ralf Betlem, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Ralf Betlem, on Flickr

Moskau (RUS) by tram2000, on Flickr


----------



## Sonic_off

Котельники









Жулебино









Лермонтовский проспект









Выхино









Рязанский проспект









Кузьминки









Текстильщики









Волгоградский проспект









Пролетарская









Таганская









Китай-город









Китай-город









Тематический поезд «Поезд Победы»









Тематический поезд «Россия – моя история»









Sonic_off на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Colors of Moscow by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Bird view. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Night walk. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Krasnoholmskaya embankment. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

New day is coming. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

City lights. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Trubnaya square. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_3272 by suigintou13, on Flickr

Moscow by andrey_savin, on Flickr

Luxuori Collection Four Seasons Hotel Moscow 005 by Luxuori Collection, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

"Moscow City" by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

Moscow city after sunset by Iam Rebelone, on Flickr

Untitled by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr

_DSC7358 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Cars running on street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Railway station in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Railway station in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Underground train station in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Railway station in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

^^
Credit pic by Slava Olshevskaya


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Photos were taken by:



[D1ego] said:


> Еще один приятный маршрут для пешей прогулки.
> 
> *Пешком по Москве. Пеший маршрут с началом на площади Никитские Ворота, финал - на Большой Садовой.*


^^ more by the link.














































Greece embassy in Moscow


----------



## son_of_the_sun

neo77 said:


> *Благоустройство площади у библиотеки Ленина *
> 
> Не могу не вставить несколько фотографий из фоторепортажа Gre4ko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник http://gre4ark.livejournal.com/461991.html


...


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Crimea quay in Moscow.


----------



## christos-greece

8_DSC0326 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

8_DSC0325 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Buildings at downtown in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cars running on street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cars running on street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cars running on street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Cars running on street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Moscow-3 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr

Factory Arma. Moscow. Russia. by Sergey Mordasov, on Flickr

000089720009 by Kirill Betkher, on Flickr

DSC_0360-4 by Sergey Semendyaev, on Flickr

Summer in Moscow (2017) 🌛 by Педро Рохас, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

8_DSC0320 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

8_DSC0319 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

8_DSC0235 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

8_DSC0229 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

8_DSC0228 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

8_DSC0209 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC5698 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow-6 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr

Street notes: «Summer in Muzeon» by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

_DSC7944 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20170807_112813 Centre Panrusse des expositions by david0145, on Flickr

20170807_141243 L'ouvrier et la Kolkhozienne by david0145, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#лето by Mikhail Naumov, on Flickr

Водоотводный канал, 6.06.2012 by brainlesstoday, on Flickr

Водоотводный канал, 6.06.2012 by brainlesstoday, on Flickr

Водоотводный канал, 6.06.2012 by brainlesstoday, on Flickr

Водоотводный канал, 6.06.2012 by brainlesstoday, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexey Dengin, on Flickr

DSC05262 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Нижний Таганский переулок by Parfen Rogozhin, on Flickr

2016-05-25-16-25-21-D72_3606 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

2016-05-25-15-44-57-D72_3563 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

DR150904_0916D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC_6659 by parkrun timiryazevsky, on Flickr

DSC_6671 by parkrun timiryazevsky, on Flickr

DSC_0999 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_1364 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1366 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_1367 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_1361 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_1339 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_1333 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_1331 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_1321 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_1235 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_1058 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC1604 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Radisson Ukraina. Russia. Moscow. by Sergey Mordasov, on Flickr

Radisson Ukraina. Russia. Moscow. by Sergey Mordasov, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

Spasskaya Tower Festival 2017. Dancing dove :cheer:


----------



## anm

Белорусская, Серпуховская, Зубовский бульвар 03.09.2017

Some good pics from a drone, many more at the above link.




































































































A little more from a copter


----------



## christos-greece

1m2_DSC0086 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

fghft5ydh654 by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

fgfbth5e by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

IMG_7243 by PNDS photography, on Flickr

16dra0005 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

16dra0024 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

16dra0066 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMG_7221 by PNDS photography, on Flickr

IMG_7203 by PNDS photography, on Flickr

Moscow 2017 by Jim Roos, on Flickr

Moscow 2017 by Jim Roos, on Flickr

MARRIOTT HOTEL MOSCOW by PM.SABATER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red Square, Moscow by SteveInLeighton's Photos, on Flickr

Moscow. Arbat str. by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Moscow by dzentay, on Flickr

Ukraina Hotel, Moscow by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr

The National Defense Management Center by Ilya Korneev, on Flickr

The National Defense Management Center by Ilya Korneev, on Flickr

The National Defense Management Center by Ilya Korneev, on Flickr

The National Defense Management Center by Ilya Korneev, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Deensel, on Flickr

DR150609_556D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Stone jungles at night. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## shik2005




----------



## christos-greece

Moscow city II by Alex Poison, on Flickr

Moscow by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr

City by Mikhail, on Flickr

Moscow City by Alexander Gorshkov, on Flickr

Tripudi by Ugo Pisani Massamormile, on Flickr

Moscow by shit_all_logins_are_busy, on Flickr

Moscow by Koray Bektas, on Flickr

Moscow City by Yii Conf, on Flickr

Moscow Kremlin by Victor Fokin, on Flickr

Moscow by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr

Moscow City by kuhnmi, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

By *mr. MyXiN *


----------



## christos-greece

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

Mockba, Russia by David Torrents Arenales, on Flickr

Lomonossow University Moscow by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

Moscow City by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

Moscow Tram by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

Moskva by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

Moskva by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

Moskva by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

Pashkov House Moscow by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

Red Square by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## son_of_the_sun




----------



## son_of_the_sun




----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1767.jpg by Rob and Adam, on Flickr

Moscow Kremlin at Night by Paul, on Flickr

Moscow Subway by Oksana Korda, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Metro station Komsomolskaya (Sokolnicheskaya line). by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Oksana Korda, on Flickr

6_DSC8844 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Autumn park in Vyborg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street at downtown in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Railway station in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Railway station in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street at downtown in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Девушка на остановке. Москва, Россия by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

DR150511_456D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150511_525D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

hello everybody :hi:
please check it out. thank you

*Moscow Day 870 part 1 
Tverskaya Street
*


----------



## zilzila007

*Moscow City Day 2017 
A festive concert & fireworks*






*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOSCOW!!!!!*

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## christos-greece

Buildings located in Moscow by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located in Moscow by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Patriarshie prudy by Leonid Wonder, on Flickr

DR151004_1339D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0346 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20170904_Night Moscow_20-46-38 by Alexander Simonoff, on Flickr

20170904_Night Moscow_20-50-42 by Alexander Simonoff, on Flickr

20170904_Night Moscow_20-59-37 by Alexander Simonoff, on Flickr

20170904_Night Moscow_21-04-34 by Alexander Simonoff, on Flickr

20170904_Night Moscow_21-07-54 by Alexander Simonoff, on Flickr

20170904_Night Moscow_21-11-18 by Alexander Simonoff, on Flickr

20170904_Night Moscow_21-13-19 by Alexander Simonoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Movement at street by Evgeniy Volkov, on Flickr

Moscow city. Bird's eye view by Eperlano Prim, on Flickr

Calle Arbat, Moscow. by Nerea Sanchez, on Flickr

sk20100 - MT 3763 Mockba Ulica 1905 Goda by Haagsetrams enzo, on Flickr

Walking through Moscow by Bernd Zimmermann, on Flickr

sk20092 - MT 6681 Mockba Kalancëvskaja ul by Haagsetrams enzo, on Flickr

Tulip, tulip are everywhere by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

Rainbowwwwww by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

DR150705_440D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

DR151004_1339D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20170909_Arbat, Gogolevskii boul._12-33-27 by Alexander Simonoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by chistyakov.ivan, on Flickr

valley of the Ochkovka River by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

This morning by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

House Trubetskoy, XVIII century by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Moscow morning by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

To live well, you need to study well by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Moscow River by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

The Cathedral of Christ the Savior by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

The city skyline. Moscow. Russia. by Kate Arutyunova, on Flickr

0A77m2_DSC2356 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Deensel, on Flickr

moscow night by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

DR150904_1176D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1-IMGP0666 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Moscow: Hotel Ukraine by Deensel, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Deensel, on Flickr

Manezhnaya square by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

On the Red Square by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

On the Red Square by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Lenin's mausoleum by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Summer evening. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

1-IMGP0668 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

0m2_DSC9461 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow graffiti by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Fireworks by Serge Freeman, on Flickr

Happy birthday, my city! by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

7_DSC9581 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

The curves of the roads by Dmitry Lykov, on Flickr

6 by Russian DIY artist SvetlanaLuz, on Flickr

Fountains with towers by Dmitry Lykov, on Flickr

Тверская улица. Москва, Россия by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

6593002625 by kwpje wjhcf, on Flickr

*** by Alex Toutaeff, on Flickr

DR150412_0006M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1A7_DSC6112 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow 870th anniversary: city stream (02) by Slava A. Odievich, on Flickr

Охотный ряд. Москва, Россия by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## Mihailo77




----------



## christos-greece

Moscow cityscape by Max Ryazanov, on Flickr

Тверская by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Pushkinsky Bridge by Ilya Korneev, on Flickr

Район Патриарших прудов. Москва, Россия by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Spring Snow by Antoine K, on Flickr

2A7_DSC0304 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2A7_DSC0387 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Morning in Gorky Park. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Gum by Vic, on Flickr

7_DSC8599 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSCF2379 by Felix Lyulin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City by O1e9, on Flickr

Moscow Skyline by O1e9, on Flickr

Котельническая by Alexey Sedoykin, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrey Kireev, on Flickr

Moscow sunset by dmitry pimenov, on Flickr

boat painting by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr

ghjg6yjjh by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Moscow. South cargo port, wharf by Non Null, on Flickr

Manezhnaya square by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

0m2_DSC7181 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

City lights. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Old buildings in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MARRIOTT HOTEL MOSCOW by PM.SABATER, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

0m2_DSC7513 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

autumn by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

2017-09-30-11-03-27-XT020696-2 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

Flame above the bridge by Kirill Safonov, on Flickr

Heat by Mikhail G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP2243 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr

20170904_Night Moscow_21-11-18 by Alexander Simonoff, on Flickr

Happy birthday, my city! by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Golden showers by Dmitry Lykov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Yuri To, on Flickr

City lights. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Radisson Ukraina. Russia. Moscow. by Sergey Mordasov, on Flickr

Moskva City. Moscow by Marco Markovich, on Flickr

IMGP5811 by Sergey Khokhlov, on Flickr

IMGP5815 by Sergey Khokhlov, on Flickr

IMG_0843 by Kevin Dalberto, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## Mihailo77




----------



## Izus67




----------



## Izus67




----------



## christos-greece

Arbat Street Moscow by dhruba B, on Flickr

DR150609_183Dg by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC8823 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Red Square by Amanda McIntyre, on Flickr

DRD160813_0265 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0267 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0271 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0287 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17drd0070 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0772 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red Gates Administrative Building (Moskow) by Frühtau, on Flickr

Better Moscow by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

DRD160605_0056 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Third Ring Road near Business Quarter by Jay, on Flickr

IMG_7748 by Umka K - Reki, on Flickr

IMG_7818 by Umka K - Reki, on Flickr

Moskva-City Skyline Under a Gap in Grey Clouds at Twilight by Arthur Lookyanov, on Flickr

International Moscow Music Hall by Daymon Smith, on Flickr

Рolarized Night by Dmitriy Valtonen, on Flickr

Zaryadye View by Alexander Annenkov, on Flickr

Radisson Royal Hotel, Moscow by Ekaterina Kuzmina, on Flickr

Sofiyskaya and Kremlevskaya embankment by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Deensel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DRD160601_0006 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMG_4052 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_4049 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_4056 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_4059 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_3998 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_3984 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

6_DSC8640 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2a7_DSC1463 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

walkway by Dskies, on Flickr

Moscow City by Florian Scholz, on Flickr

The Stare by Antoine K, on Flickr

DRD160813_0148 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0208 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Источник


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Источник


----------



## DzhendoyanV

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Источник


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Источник


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Источник


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Источник


----------



## christos-greece

View from Patriarshy Most @ Night, Moscow, Russia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Purple Rain? by piggaetón, on Flickr

Purple, Green, Blue by piggaetón, on Flickr

ftuyftu677rf by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

И в мэрии Москвы кто-то тоже трудится ночами напролёт . . #москва #мэрия #ночь #Россия #moscow #night #russia by Nick Kukharev, on Flickr

1_DSC6756 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_DSC6759 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_DSC6802 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Red square by Dmitry Pimenov, on Flickr

Moscow night by 1_drey, on Flickr

Bolshaya Dmitrovka street, Moscow by Oleg Bartunov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Museo Estatal de Historia de Rusia, Moscú by Iaski Ruiz de Azua | Photography, on Flickr

P7120359_DxO by huangmax, on Flickr

P7130822_DxO by huangmax, on Flickr

Dusk over Moscow by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr

Moscú - Skyline by Viaja por libre, on Flickr

Патриаршие by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

ТТК by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Lomonosov Moscow State University by Dang Binh Nguyen, on Flickr

DR150904_1470D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0671 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0661 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0789 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0787 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0745 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0733 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0329M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Autumn Kremlin by Denis Martynkin, on Flickr

_DSC7653 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5451-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

1m2_DSC0486 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

ghjg6yjjh by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Happy birthday, my city! by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Sunset over Kremlin by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

5498-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

Moscow city. Bird's eye view by CantorNikolaos, on Flickr

Moskau skyline by David, on Flickr

bmbjigyj by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening in Moscow by Aleksandra Nb, on Flickr

20170923_DSCF1707-Edit by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Alex Hartman, on Flickr

Yellow Boat by blasfugal Radish, on Flickr

2017-09-24-12-20-42-5D3_0407 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Deensel, on Flickr

DSCF2455 by Oleg Golovchansky, on Flickr

DR151210_0915D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1A7_DSC9480 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151213_0603D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151213_0618D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151213_0633D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151213_0487D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151213_0534D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

dr150609_129d by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

dr150408_0704m by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0a7_dsc2185 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

drd160702_0533 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

dr151004_1303d by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

drd161102_0212 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_dsc6250 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_dsc6172 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2a7_DSC0628 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

dr151004_0958d by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

dr150904_0330d by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

8_dsc1409 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC6702 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150609_085D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

moscow-guests_29595146460_o by Ольга Демиденко, on Flickr

PC180898 by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia. Москва, Россия. by Den Art, on Flickr

соборная площадь by Alex Legmann, on Flickr

Fountain "Friendship of peoples" by Aleksandr Vodovozov, on Flickr

#Belkommunmash #VitovtMaxDuo #trolleybus tests in Moscow by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

#moscow #russia #kremlin #redsquare by Leonard Hanzel, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Emiliano Perillo, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Emiliano Perillo, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Emiliano Perillo, on Flickr

ottograph wijdesteeg drawing #ottograph 2017 painting amsterdam art #wijdesteeg dd by ottograph ipainteveryday, on Flickr

dr150402_0360m by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

dr151213_0060d by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

ottograph wijdesteeg drawing #ottograph 2017 painting amsterdam art #wijdesteeg dd by ottograph ipainteveryday, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

christos-greece said:


> ottograph wijdesteeg drawing #ottograph 2017 painting amsterdam art #wijdesteeg dd by ottograph ipainteveryday, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ottograph wijdesteeg drawing #ottograph 2017 painting amsterdam art #wijdesteeg dd by ottograph ipainteveryday, on Flickr


this is street art museum. Amsterdam, not Moscow


----------



## christos-greece

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

Tvorcheskaya Studiya Master Podelkin Moscow by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

0m2_DSC7513 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0a77m2_dsc3148 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_dsc6893 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

8_dsc0629 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

hello everybody! :hi:
please check out my new vid about beautiful Moscow, thank you!
hope you'll like it 

*Journey to Christmas festival 2017-18 Magic forest. Путешествие в Рождество. Волшебный лес на Манежной*

A magic forest with more than 300 trees on Manezhnaya Square, right in the heart of the city. Take a walk around the forest and visit the immersive performance 12 Months. 
The venue is open on all festival days, 22 December — 14 January. 
https://newyear2018.moscow/en

Merry Christmas! ho ho ho


----------



## christos-greece

Новогодняя Москва by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr

Новогодняя Москва by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr

Новогодняя Москва by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr

Новогодняя Москва by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr

Новогодняя Москва by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr

Новогодняя Москва by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr

Новогодняя Москва by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr

Новогодняя Москва by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr

Новогодняя Москва by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr

Новогодняя Москва by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr

dr150605_222d by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

moscow_city_kremlin_bridge_capital_russia_flag_59197_1920x1200 by you dev, on Flickr

moscow_russia_4k_5k-wide by Ramin Rahimzada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas lights from Moscow by Aram Bagdasaryan, on Flickr

Moscow. Red square by Vadim Lakonkin, on Flickr

Christmas decoration in Moscow by Alex Poison, on Flickr

Christmas decoration in Moscow by Alex Poison, on Flickr

Carousel on Red Square in Moscow by Alex Poison, on Flickr

Big Theatre in Moscow night by Alex Poison, on Flickr

Snow, snow, we are waiting for you... ( golden reflection) by taticoeur taticoeur, on Flickr

IMG_8311 by Marcel Hanna, on Flickr

IMG_8307 by Marcel Hanna, on Flickr

GESK6195 by Georgiy Skriptsov, on Flickr

This place, this mood by Kevin Dalberto, on Flickr

Christmas in Moscow by Dmitry Fomov, on Flickr

191228_MG_8018 by kamandre, on Flickr

Christmas 2016 in Moscow by Dustin Taylor, on Flickr

_62A2018 by Marcel Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

Merry Christmas! ♥(ˆ◡ˆ)♥

*Moscow Journey to Christmas festival 2017- 2018*


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas decoration from Moscow by Aram Bagdasaryan, on Flickr

State Historical Museum and New Year Tree by Arthur Lookyanov, on Flickr

IMG_8320 by Marcel Hanna, on Flickr

IMG_8315 by Marcel Hanna, on Flickr

IMG_8265 by Marcel Hanna, on Flickr

IMG_8268 by Marcel Hanna, on Flickr

GESK6195 by Georgiy Skriptsov, on Flickr

7_dsc7878 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_62A1802 by Marcel Hanna, on Flickr

_62A2028 by Marcel Hanna, on Flickr

_62A2014 by Marcel Hanna, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


----------



## Sonic_off

Sonic_off на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Sonic_off

Sonic_off на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Sonic_off

Sonic_off на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## zilzila007

christos-greece said:


> *Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:





St. Isaac's square, monument to Nicholas I, St. - Petersburg, not Moscow

Happy Christmas!


----------



## christos-greece

Arbat District by Aleksandr Kormilitsin, on Flickr

dr150705_133d by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

*** by Igor Shishkin, on Flickr

20171220_DSCF6982-Edit by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

20171224_DSCF7108-Edit by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

Moscow-4 by tjsuresh, on Flickr

drd160605_0126 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20170203-DSC02052 by Eric Chan, on Flickr

dr151004_1284d by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

#moscow #russia by Alexandr Selivanov, on Flickr

Новогодняя Москва by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr

dr150408_0793m by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1912 by guillaume cretenot, on Flickr

DSC_1941 by guillaume cretenot, on Flickr

DSC_1940 by guillaume cretenot, on Flickr

DSC_1950 by guillaume cretenot, on Flickr

DSC_1951 by guillaume cretenot, on Flickr

DSC_1969 by guillaume cretenot, on Flickr

IMGP2243 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr

moscow night by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Stone jungles at night. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

20171220_DSCF6982-Edit by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

2a7_dsc0084 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_dsc7939 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Where is snow??? by taticoeur taticoeur, on Flickr

dr160218_0220d by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Light Arch Resembling Facade of Bolshoi Theater in Dusk by Arthur Lookyanov, on Flickr

New Year in Moscow by Alexandra Zharkova, on Flickr

New Year in Moscow by Alexandra Zharkova, on Flickr

Christmas in Moscow by Alexandra Zharkova, on Flickr

Christmas in Moscow by Alexandra Zharkova, on Flickr

Christmas in Moscow by Alexandra Zharkova, on Flickr

Christmas in Moscow by Alexandra Zharkova, on Flickr

Christmas in Moscow by Alexandra Zharkova, on Flickr

Christmas in Moscow by Alexandra Zharkova, on Flickr

8_dsc1558 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Ruské svatba by hujnak.ondrej, on Flickr

2017-09-16_14-44-36 by hujnak.ondrej, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City Taking Photos Cityscapes Streetphotography at Детская Площадка by GorVlad, on Flickr

balloons by Izumi Sees, on Flickr

Red Square by schnellchecker, on Flickr

Roter Platz by schnellchecker, on Flickr

IMG_5812 by Vladislav Kulebakin, on Flickr

Moscow_listed_building_7732930000_20150913_0156_stitch_ShiftN_crop by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

Red by GavinZ, on Flickr

DSC00115 by Ramsin S, on Flickr

cityscape by ahfeelabout, on Flickr

mother russia by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr

IMG_0014 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr

Traffic, lights by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr

DR150711_0101D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150711_0105D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## anm

Happy New Year!


----------



## christos-greece

Happy new year! by Max Ryazanov, on Flickr

Happy New Year! Best wishes to you and your loved ones! by taticoeur taticoeur, on Flickr

2017-12-30-19-04-24-5D3_2086 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

2017-12-30-19-09-00-5D3_2111 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

2017-12-30-19-03-43-5D3_2084 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

2017-12-30-18-29-58-5D3_2032 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

2017-12-30-18-59-48-5D3_2080 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

2017-12-30-18-58-29-5D3_2075 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

Чистопрудный бульвар ночью by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Christmas in Moscow by Alexandra Zharkova, on Flickr

Moscu, 25.12.2017 by Alex Zuychenko, on Flickr

2017.12 Moscow by Evgeny Ponomarenko, on Flickr

Untitled by Lizaraschenko, on Flickr

Новогодняя Москва by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow under Construction by Jeff Keenan, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

dr150904_1174d by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

festive city (2) by taticoeur taticoeur, on Flickr

0m2_dsc7419 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Red area. Moscow. by Andrey V†ZZаRD†K Gordeeff, on Flickr

1_dsc9943 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMAG2093 by alexander_s, on Flickr

dr150408_0793m by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_dsc7939 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0a7_dsc2187 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

dr150702_405d by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0a7_dsc2085 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

drd160502_0278 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3_dsc8552 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MOSCOW (19) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (37) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (3) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (39) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (16) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (6) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (1) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

Light painting... by Slava A. Odievich, on Flickr

hjkh7ittu by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

SAB_0692-Edit by alec, on Flickr

8_dsc1440 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC5285 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC5222 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

New Moscow by M. M. Czarnecki, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Deensel, on Flickr

Hotel Ucraina e skyline by Elisabetta Stringhi, on Flickr

let me in! by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Echo. by Andrey V†ZZаRD†K Gordeeff, on Flickr

3_dsc7258 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Новогодний город. Москва, Россия by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Russia II - Moscow by Saskia B, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren

*Nice and beautiful thread!!*

Hello, Felicitations from Holland for this beautiful thread. 
One small question: is it allowed to fly drones over the city (including busy roads, skyscraper clusters and even Red Square and the Kremlin!!!!) without having to fear arrest, criminal trial and serving time in a camp in Siberia? On YouTube I found lots of drone footage of your city which here (in Holland) could most certainly lead to problems, in Netherlands flying drones is allowed but only outside airport safety zones, built-up areas, big industrial areas, away from motorways and railways and from some national security zones like the centre of The Hague (seat of government) and some royal residences. Our police has created a special unit which searches social media and if they find drone footage taken where it should not infractions first get a warning and in serious and repeated cases it can lead to trial, hefty fines and confiscation of the drone. How are these things regulated in Russia? In the footage the pilots often appear clearly recognizable in the image without blurred faces or so, so it seems that they have nothing to fear from police!! Also there ARE some good reasons to be careful with drones as they can fly away (lose control signal) and while collision with a building is actually not a catastrophe for the building itself (just some scratches or a broken roof tile) if it bumps into people the rotating propellors (razor sharp!) can cause nasty wounds (especially if they hit the eyes!) and if over a busy road in can cause panic or distract drivers and so cause traffic accidents. Here they are thinking of liberalizing these rules but first drone development must have reached a stage in which flyaways get rare to very seldom. How is that in Russia?


----------



## zZero

domtoren said:


> Hello, Felicitations from Holland for this beautiful thread.
> One small question: is it allowed to fly drones over the city (including busy roads, skyscraper clusters and even Red Square and the Kremlin!!!!) without having to fear arrest, criminal trial and serving time in a camp in Siberia? On YouTube I found lots of drone footage of your city which here (in Holland) could most certainly lead to problems, in Netherlands flying drones is allowed but only outside airport safety zones, built-up areas, big industrial areas, away from motorways and railways and from some national security zones like the centre of The Hague (seat of government) and some royal residences. Our police has created a special unit which searches social media and if they find drone footage taken where it should not infractions first get a warning and in serious and repeated cases it can lead to trial, hefty fines and confiscation of the drone. How are these things regulated in Russia? In the footage the pilots often appear clearly recognizable in the image without blurred faces or so, so it seems that they have nothing to fear from police!! Also there ARE some good reasons to be careful with drones as they can fly away (lose control signal) and while collision with a building is actually not a catastrophe for the building itself (just some scratches or a broken roof tile) if it bumps into people the rotating propellors (razor sharp!) can cause nasty wounds (especially if they hit the eyes!) and if over a busy road in can cause panic or distract drivers and so cause traffic accidents. Here they are thinking of liberalizing these rules but first drone development must have reached a stage in which flyaways get rare to very seldom. How is that in Russia?


They have law pretty similar it US drone regulations. https://www.uavsystemsinternational.com/drone-laws-by-country/russia-drone-laws/

Although Russians fly their drones and generally don't care about this law much. Police doesn't fine drone pilots yet. However flying close to Kremlin is a big no-no. :nono: There is a sign entering Red Square: "no drones". That's probably the only place where flying drones regulations are strictly enforced, but everywhere else it's pretty loose. It's more or less allowed if you are not being too obnoxious, or flying right in the face of police. Even if you caught - you can easily get away with a small bribe. It's considered to be just petty small crime to fly drones without approval from Russian Aviation organization - Federal Air Transport Agency (Rosaviatsia). http://www.favt.ru/

Police is not too strict about it at all. If you want to fly drone legally - it usually takes 3 days for registration and flight plan approval - and you just need to specify coordinates, heights and time you will be flying. They don't deny anyone unless it's dangerous (airports or military bases outside if town or similar etc). You would not get in trouble especially if you are foreigner - too much paperwork and troubles with translation for local police to deal with you - just slide them $10 and they will let you happily go broadly smiling. But they usually don't even bother with drones at all as long you are not flying dangerously or creating problem for others. 

http://tass.com/politics/865944


----------



## whereismap

I love moscow. You absoulatiy can see arbat street and other around build. Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

ant view by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Moscow City by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

20170203-DSC02047 by Eric Chan, on Flickr

Moscow City by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Moscow by Andrey Che, on Flickr

TSF_2154 by Tim Sabiroff, on Flickr

christmas times by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Moscow City by Alexander Ananev, on Flickr

DSC00046 by Konstantin Chubenko, on Flickr

perfect place by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bolshoy Theatre illuminated for holidays by Sergey Podkolzin, on Flickr

Blurry motion of russian Metro at bright station by Sooksan Kasiansin, on Flickr

Beautiful Cities by Erik Van Strien, on Flickr

Downtown Moscow by Marie-France Ganansia, on Flickr

jgjhfh6hhds by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Night in Moscow Downtown by Alexey Sobolev, on Flickr

Owl in a Moscow Downtown by Alexey Sobolev, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Morning by Julia Samoilenko, on Flickr

Downtown Moscow by Tyler Warawa, on Flickr

I like to see myself as a bridge builder, that is me building bridges between people, between races, between cultures, between politics, trying to find common ground. . . #bridge #beautiful #moscow #downtown #park #landscape #minimalist #buildings #peopl by ibadurrahmanf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016_06_08_IMG_9806DPP by Sergey Ivolgin, on Flickr

Лубянка by Dmitry Dzhus, on Flickr

Тверская by Dmitry Dzhus, on Flickr

Москва by Dmitry Dzhus, on Flickr

ГУМ by Dmitry Dzhus, on Flickr

Лубянка by Dmitry Dzhus, on Flickr

Лубянка by Dmitry Dzhus, on Flickr

4_DSC4991 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC4881 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC_3076_LR by guillaume cretenot, on Flickr

Moscow night by Konstantin Kamenskiy, on Flickr

drd160605_0520 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spring Snow by Antoine K, on Flickr

2A7_DSC0304 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2A7_DSC0387 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow. Arbat str. by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

2a7_DSC2510 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

drd160401_0567 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Chistyye prudy. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

dr150609_262d by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_dsc6181 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

New year's eve. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

Beautiful snowy Moscow at Christmas day 2018
❄❄ С РОЖДЕСТВОМ ХРИСТОВЫМ! ❄❄


----------



## Izus67

zZero said:


> They have law pretty similar it US drone regulations. https://www.uavsystemsinternational.com/drone-laws-by-country/russia-drone-laws/
> 
> Although Russians fly their drones and generally don't care about this law much. Police doesn't fine drone pilots yet. However flying close to Kremlin is a big no-no. :nono: There is a sign entering Red Square: "no drones". That's probably the only place where flying drones regulations are strictly enforced, but everywhere else it's pretty loose. It's more or less allowed if you are not being too obnoxious, or flying right in the face of police. Even if you caught - you can easily get away with a small bribe. It's considered to be just petty small crime to fly drones without approval from Russian Aviation organization - Federal Air Transport Agency (Rosaviatsia). http://www.favt.ru/
> 
> Police is not too strict about it at all. If you want to fly drone legally - it usually takes 3 days for registration and flight plan approval - and you just need to specify coordinates, heights and time you will be flying. They don't deny anyone unless it's dangerous (airports or military bases outside if town or similar etc). You would not get in trouble especially if you are foreigner - too much paperwork and troubles with translation for local police to deal with you - just slide them $10 and they will let you happily go broadly smiling. But they usually don't even bother with drones at all as long you are not flying dangerously or creating problem for others.
> 
> http://tass.com/politics/865944


Откуда у тебя данные, что от полиции можно легко отмазаться небольшой взяткой? Особенно про 10$. Извини, не могу сдержать смеха.
Может не стоит зарубежных читателей вводить в заблуждение и обнадёживать на счёт взяток. Сейчас как бы уже далеко не 90-е...
Ситуации ведь разные бывают, улыбка с лица исчезнет быстро и наступит разочарование, потом будут долго вспоминать совет zZero.


----------



## FazilLanka

Very impressive shots and I am sure very pretty in summer.


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Sino Surobov, on Flickr

drd160901_0666 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow sites, Zaryadye by Aram Bagdasaryan, on Flickr

drd160813_0310 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Festive Lights of Moscow Kremlin in Winter Twilight by Arthur Lookyanov, on Flickr

Glass-Shaped Street Lights of Bolshoy Kamenny Bridge in Twilight by Arthur Lookyanov, on Flickr

Leaning Light Windows with Chandelier in Old Arbat at Twilight by Arthur Lookyanov, on Flickr

On the Floating Bridge in Twilight by Arthur Lookyanov, on Flickr

Theatrical Light Mask on Lubyanka Square in Twilight by Arthur Lookyanov, on Flickr

Red area. Moscow. by Andrey V†ZZаRD†K Gordeeff, on Flickr

drd160605_0126 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_dsc6181 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

dr150705_433d by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

drd160901_0694 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Autumn scenery in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Autumn scenery in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Autumn scenery in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Autumn scenery in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Autumn scenery in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Autumn scenery in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

vadimrazumov_20180110_188406 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr

3_dsc7354 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow winter by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

vadimrazumov_20180110_188276 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr

vadimrazumov_20180110_188280 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr

vadimrazumov_20180110_188272 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr

vadimrazumov_20180110_188267 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Headline: "Women have become taller and heavier" Moscow. Spring 2017 #street #streetmood #streetphotography #streetphoto #ig_street #documentary #documentaryphoto #documentaryphotography #moscow #women #headline #newspaper by Alexei Melnikov, on Flickr

#day432 #2017day77 #photooftheday #picoftheday #1день1фото #фотодня #kerrigans_life #kerrigans_photo #nofilters #безфильтров #москва #россия #russia #moscow #юао #нагатино #uao #spring #beautiful #season #instaspring #instagood #springtime #color #ilove by Sarah Kerrigan, on Flickr

0A77m2_DSC5282 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC1493 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC1532 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150904_1298D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC5848 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC5871 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC6099 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC5834 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC6026 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

street fashion by Alexander Plonsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

double post


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr

Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building, One of the Moscow Seven Sisters in the Evening, Moscow, Russia by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Moscow-City at Dusk by O1e9, on Flickr

cityscape with Lubyanka Square in Moscow by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

P1010386 by Alexander Tselykovskiy, on Flickr

7_DSC7752 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC6278 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC6246 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. New Arbat Avenue. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Runaway bride by Maria Maksimova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street in Protvino by Мирослав Стаменов, on Flickr

Trubnaya square. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Raise the blind please.. by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, on Flickr

Moscow City cloudy by NO PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr

1-IMGP3598 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Moscow city 1905 by ru13r, on Flickr

drd160702_0654 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

drd160702_0681 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20160104P1040437-Edit by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

20160105P1050819-Edit by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

drd160702_0734 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

drd160605_0687 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5109-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

5464-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

drd160702_0469 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## anm

Photo by ivan.potapoff


----------



## christos-greece

MOSCOW (19) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (37) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (3) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (39) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (16) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (6) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (1) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

1_dsc6154 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow New Year tram 2018 by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

Strogino by Mikhail G, on Flickr

drd161006_0413 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_20171118_181 by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

drd160702_0763 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20160106P1061996-Edit by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

!!


----------



## Izus67




----------



## Izus67




----------



## Izus67




----------



## Izus67




----------



## Izus67




----------



## Izus67




----------



## Izus67




----------



## Izus67




----------



## zilzila007

hi everybody :hi:
please check it out. thank you
hope you'll like it 

*GUM (ГУМ) Main Department Store on Red Square in Moscow: Christmas Tree and New Year Decorations
*


----------



## christos-greece

Buildings located in Moscow by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located in Moscow by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located in Moscow by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

15_1080 by Sergey Smirnov, on Flickr

drd160702_0678 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC7119 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC7181 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC7286 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC7203 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC7199 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC7002 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Untitled by Lizaraschenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

dr150412_0039m by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3_dsc7302 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

::Moscow City:: by Sergey Dushkin, on Flickr

::Moscow City:: by Sergey Dushkin, on Flickr

::Moscow City:: by Sergey Dushkin, on Flickr

:��: by Sergey Dushkin, on Flickr

:as Leben der Anderen:: by Sergey Dushkin, on Flickr

:as Leben der Anderen:: by Sergey Dushkin, on Flickr

:as Leben der Anderen:: by Sergey Dushkin, on Flickr

Chistyye prudy. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

drd160605_0520 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Evening by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr

Golden Sails of Moscow by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr

Sunset in Moscow by Jay, on Flickr

Проспект Мира by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr

Moscow skyline by Renato Drummond, on Flickr

DRD160401_0003 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0118 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

drd160702_0696 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

LIsboa_Jan_2017 by alexmowform, on Flickr

3_dsc7345 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow Red Square at January 2018 by Aram Bagdasaryan, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

christos-greece said:


> 20160105_MG_3109-Edit by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr
> 
> 20160106P1061516-HDR-Edit-Edit by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr


*1. Saint Petersburg*, Sailboat Young Baltiets
and Church of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin on Vasilevsky Island on the Lieutenant Schmidt Embankment on Bolshaya Neva River 

*2. Saint Petersburg*, Krasnoarmeysky (Red Army) pedestrian bridge crosses the Fontanka River and the dome of the Trinity Cathedral.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for point them; photos deleted  kay:


----------



## christos-greece

2008 01 23 Moscow 01 08 L1210364 by Stephen Millar, on Flickr

Nikolskaya Street and Roofs of Historical Moscow in Twilight by Arthur Lookyanov, on Flickr

DSC_1059.jpg by alex12m21, on Flickr

DSC_1056.jpg by alex12m21, on Flickr

DSC_1039.jpg by alex12m21, on Flickr

DSC_1012.jpg by alex12m21, on Flickr

DSC_0731.jpg by alex12m21, on Flickr

DSC_0974.jpg by alex12m21, on Flickr

DSC_0684.jpg by alex12m21, on Flickr

drd160901_0733 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

drd160605_0663 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

walk by Ana Hiebert, on Flickr

+P1290451.RW218 112 by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Untitled by Nasty P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kremlin and Uspensky Cathedral from Zaryadye Park, Moscow by Tracey Hind, on Flickr

Photo of Poryachiy Bridge, Moscow by Tracey Hind, on Flickr

Teatrainaya Metro Station, Moscow by Tracey Hind, on Flickr

Lenin's Tomb, Red Square, Moscow by Tracey Hind, on Flickr

One of the Seven Sisters Skyscrapers by Tracey Hind, on Flickr

Metropole Hotel, Moscow by Tracey Hind, on Flickr

IMG_4881.jpg by Vladimir Kerzhentsev, on Flickr

Russia, Moscow, Bersenevskaya Haberezhnaya, 20 - "Dom Na Naberezhnoy" / Teatr Estrady by square_circle, on Flickr

Kotelnitsjeskaja, Moskva by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr

The great Tsaritsyn Palace by Petr Bel, on Flickr

Untitled by Еlena, on Flickr

DR150412_0052M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

New Year Street Lights of Prechistenskaya Embankment in Twilight by Arthur Lookyanov, on Flickr

_GMN3137 by Mikhail Grebenshchikov, on Flickr

20180123DSCF9233-Edit by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

Moskva by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr


----------



## Alexander67

Зимние полёты по вечерней Москве


Многоэтажки возвели, а домик матери снесли...


Смешалось всё в московских сумерках


Тихий вечер на Тверской Заставе


Московские огни


"В Москве ночные улицы в неоновых распятиях..."


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Еlena, on Flickr

Untitled by Еlena, on Flickr

Untitled by Еlena, on Flickr

Untitled by Еlena, on Flickr

Untitled by Еlena, on Flickr

20180124DSCF9277-Edit by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

DR150412_0053M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

DRD160502_0726 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160302_1156D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

State Historical Museum, Moscow by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

double post


----------



## christos-greece

DR150711_0086D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0m2DSC06650 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150711_0101D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150711_0105D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150711_0111D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150711_0113D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow RetroTrolleybus 2016 by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

Rusija by Namibija X, on Flickr

A central Moscow fair by Sergei Rodionov, on Flickr

DR160302_0895D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Alvaro Alvarez Martinez, on Flickr

P2240213 by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

0m2_DSC6083 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

we are met with a cool morning by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Sunshine by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

mushroom rain by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

What does the future prepare for us? by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

We are met with a cool morning by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

DSCF2421 by Felix Lyulin, on Flickr

IMGP2709 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr

moscow-russia-16 by Dimitrios Pischinas, on Flickr

DRD160702_0448 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0678 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Kremlin. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

DR150609_275D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ghjg6yjjh by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Happy birthday, my city! by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Sunset over Kremlin by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

5498-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

Moscow city. Bird's eye view by CantorNikolaos, on Flickr

Moskau skyline by David, on Flickr

bmbjigyj by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

"Stalin skyscraper" in Moscow. by Petr Bel, on Flickr

Moscow by Tatiana Ushakova, on Flickr

Kremlin. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0421 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0615 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow Winter Nights by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

Moscow Winter Nights by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

Moscow Winter Nights by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

Moscow Winter Nights by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

Moscow Streets by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

Fall of day by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

christos-greece said:


> _IMG4938 by Mattia Pozzi, on Flickr


*this is Kyiv, not Moscow*


----------



## christos-greece

Koguhovo 2018 by Владимир Акилин, on Flickr

Koguhovo 2018 by Владимир Акилин, on Flickr

Koguhovo 2018 by Владимир Акилин, on Flickr

Koguhovo 2018 by Владимир Акилин, on Flickr

Koguhovo 2018 by Владимир Акилин, on Flickr

DR160218_0094D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC6191 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0m2_DSC6034 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0622 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Web_DSC3243 by Никита Петров, on Flickr

Moscow city. Bird's eye view by ruan yi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

izmaylovsky park by Никита Трунтаев, on Flickr

izmaylovsky park by Никита Трунтаев, on Flickr

izmaylovsky park by Никита Трунтаев, on Flickr

izmaylovsky park by Никита Трунтаев, on Flickr

izmaylovsky park by Никита Трунтаев, on Flickr

Triumphal Arch by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow Kiyevskaya railway station by Dmitrij Andreev, on Flickr

Moscow-city, night by Dmitrij Andreev, on Flickr

DR150904_1532D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Koray Bektas, on Flickr

P3120089 by Maxim Valyanskiy, on Flickr

High-rise building at Kotelnicheskaya Embankment, night February shot by Aram Bagdasaryan, on Flickr

February evening in the city (iPhone pic) see description by Tati Coeur, on Flickr

Вечерняя Москва by Алексей Шурыгин, on Flickr

Winter in Moscow (2018) by Педро Рохас, on Flickr

Moscow Russia 1 by Ruben Apaez Lara, on Flickr


----------



## croomm

It is Kiev, not Moscow


----------



## christos-greece

#лето by Mikhail Naumov, on Flickr

Водоотводный канал, 6.06.2012 by brainlesstoday, on Flickr

Водоотводный канал, 6.06.2012 by brainlesstoday, on Flickr

Водоотводный канал, 6.06.2012 by brainlesstoday, on Flickr

Водоотводный канал, 6.06.2012 by brainlesstoday, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexey Dengin, on Flickr

DSC05262 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Нижний Таганский переулок by Parfen Rogozhin, on Flickr

DRD160813_0320 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC_0999 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_1364 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

6_DSC6757 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD161006_0287 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Heart of city by OlEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Heart of city by OlEG SHENKO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DRD160401_0865 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

MARRIOTT HOTEL MOSCOW by PM.SABATER, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

2_DSC6252 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160405_0005 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

moscow at jan 18 by Никита Трунтаев, on Flickr

DRD160813_0276 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150911_0075D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

Tverskaya street (Gorky), Moscow - MOCKBA by M&B, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

skyline from university 2 by Jasper M, on Flickr

_DSC6951 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC6964 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC6958 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC6955 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC6966 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC6961 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0691 by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

DSCF5785 by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Moscow Winter Nights by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

Moscow Winter Nights by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

Moscow Winter Nights by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

Moscow Winter Nights by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

Moscow Winter Nights by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

Old buildings in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

jgjhfh6hhds by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0743 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Untitled by Matt Harding, on Flickr

DR150613_050D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Без названия by Alexander Ananev, on Flickr

Night Towers by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

DRD160405_0266 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160605_0544 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0m2_DSC6473 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150613_070D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150613_038D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150613_145D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

My Kingdom for a Smoke by Antoine K, on Flickr

Izmailovo Park by OlEG SHENKO, on Flickr

DRD160702_0590 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Wooden house, Dmitrov by Andrey, on Flickr

Bolshoy Moskvoretsky Bridge by f10k, on Flickr

DR150609_236D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Winter 2018 by Vladimir Milyaev, on Flickr

DRD160605_0406 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSCF9784 by Vladimir Zaytsev, on Flickr

Panorama of the city by Владимир Кудрявцев, on Flickr

Out and about - Moscow Russia by Norman Repacholi, on Flickr

BO0O3333 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

Street in Protvino by Мирослав Стаменов, on Flickr

Trubnaya square. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Raise the blind please.. by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, on Flickr

Moscow City cloudy by NO PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr

1-IMGP3598 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Moscow city 1905 by ru13r, on Flickr

1-IMGP3579 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

christos-greece said:


> Untitled by Matt Harding, on Flickr


Not Moscow.


----------



## Омич

Izus67 said:


> Not Moscow.


Looks like Podolsk to me


----------



## christos-greece

Вечерняя Москва (Moscow evening) by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr

IMG_1637 by Terrazzo, on Flickr

4_DSC9563 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMG_1629 by Terrazzo, on Flickr

IMG_1614 by Terrazzo, on Flickr

IMG_1607 by Terrazzo, on Flickr

IMG_1603 by Terrazzo, on Flickr

IMG_1645 by Terrazzo, on Flickr

IMG_1795 by Terrazzo, on Flickr

IMG_1708 by Terrazzo, on Flickr

DSCF2375 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr

2_DSC9619 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Район Патриарших прудов. Москва, Россия by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Spring Snow by Antoine K, on Flickr

2A7_DSC0304 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2A7_DSC0387 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow. Arbat str. by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

2a7_DSC2510 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Summer by mrimidalv, on Flickr

Moscow City by Tim Kosykh, on Flickr

I like to see myself as a bridge builder, that is me building bridges between people, between races, between cultures, between politics, trying to find common ground. . . #bridge #beautiful #moscow #downtown #park #landscape #minimalist #buildings #peopl by ibadurrahmanf, on Flickr

Hotel "Ukraine" and Moscow city business center by Mikhail G, on Flickr


----------



## szasza

Омич;146508441 said:


> Looks like Podolsk to me


It's Houston.


----------



## vinttt




----------



## christos-greece

changes are permanent by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

BO0O1142 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

IMG_2562 by Dmitry Dimasteraz, on Flickr

8_DSC0256 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160302_1327D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160302_1424D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160302_1251D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160302_1462D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160302_1343D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160302_1476D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160302_1337D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160302_1360D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160302_1400D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160302_1341D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160302_1339D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0408 by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Night Towers by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Храм Христа Спасителя by Kirill Koshelev, on Flickr

Высотка на Котельнической набереж by Kirill Koshelev, on Flickr

Красная площадь (Red Square) by Kirill Koshelev, on Flickr

Собор Василия Блаженного (St. Basil's Cathedral) by Kirill Koshelev, on Flickr

Казанский вокзал by Kirill Koshelev, on Flickr

Novospassky bridge by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Hotel Ucraina e skyline by Elisabetta Stringhi, on Flickr

moscow traffic by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Away from the light - Moscow Russia by Norman Repacholi, on Flickr

Moscow Skyline by Fizzik.LJ, on Flickr

"Stalin skyscraper" in Moscow. by Petr Bel, on Flickr

perfect place by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20171207-_MG_4399-2-1 by alekspak73, on Flickr

Moscow_Trip_20171208_0384 by Paul Yeatman, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

TSF_5339- by Tim Sabiroff, on Flickr

Moscow by Juliette, on Flickr

6_DSC6735 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20180325DSCF1057-Edit by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

6_DSC6915 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow. Russia. 2018 by Александр Ненахов, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

007 by Konstantin Chubenko, on Flickr

006 by Konstantin Chubenko, on Flickr

002 by Konstantin Chubenko, on Flickr

001 by Konstantin Chubenko, on Flickr

014 by Konstantin Chubenko, on Flickr

013 by Konstantin Chubenko, on Flickr

009 by Konstantin Chubenko, on Flickr

DRD160605_0584 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Night Moscow. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

DR150408_0816M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Sunset over Moscow by Ilia Danilov, on Flickr

DRD160605_0682 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Christ The Savior Cathedral, Moscow - Russia by Juliette, on Flickr

Airbus A320-200 VP-BLN by _Telsek, on Flickr

DR150408_0817M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160302_1375D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DRD160405_0326 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160405_0328 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160405_0362 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160405_0384 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160405_0393 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160405_0403 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160405_0417 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160405_0470 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160405_0467 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160405_0478 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Manezhnaya square by OlEG SHENKO, on Flickr

moscow-russia-29 by Dimitrios Pischinas, on Flickr

moscow-russia-122 by Dimitrios Pischinas, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

vk.com/lanchevsky


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow, the Cathedral of the Immaculate Conception of the Holy Virgin Mary. by Alexander SACALEVIC, on Flickr

Transformation symbols by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

He who knows how to bind does not use ropes, and what he has tied up can not be untangled by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

A wanderer does not leave a rut by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Pronouncing spells by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Socrates is my friend, but the truth is more precious! by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

arguing with Socrates by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Slavyansky Bulvar by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

DSC_2191 by Vladimir Belyaev, on Flickr

DSC_2202 by Vladimir Belyaev, on Flickr

28 марта rd1-61 by Vladimir Khalichev, on Flickr

28 марта rd1-56 by Vladimir Khalichev, on Flickr

+P1290620.RW2 by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Вид на Дом на Котельнической с Космодамианской набережной by Alexander Yampolsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Church in downtown by Alexander Lazutkin, on Flickr

DSCF5785 by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Old buildings in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Old buildings in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Old buildings in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Old buildings in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Old buildings in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

"Stalin skyscraper" in Moscow. by Petr Bel, on Flickr

Walking people at Arbat street by Sooksan Kasiansin, on Flickr

Passenger waiting arriving Metro at platform by Sooksan Kasiansin, on Flickr

People hurry to take a train in Russia by Sooksan Kasiansin, on Flickr

Moscow City is a business downtown in Moscow by neverstop2travel, on Flickr

Moscow downtown at spring (Arbat) #жизнеограф #lifeograph https://www.************.com/ru/image-photo/moscow-downtown-spring-arbat-630516335 by Fedor Plaskovitskiy, on Flickr

Buildings of Moscow International Business Center, Moscow, Russia by Anatoly V., on Flickr

House on the Embankment by William Postoronnim, on Flickr

View of Kremlin, Moscow, Russia by Alongkot Sumritjearapol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow_060817_076 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_104 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_103 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_102 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_100 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

The Moscow City by Mary Mary, on Flickr

Moscow City by Yii Conf, on Flickr

saint basil's cathedral from req square at sunrise by Nicola Paltani, on Flickr

Moscow-City complex at dusk by Nicola Paltani, on Flickr

New metro station in Moscow by Anton Strokov, on Flickr

6_DSC6916 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

BO0O3854 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

Bagration Monument by Irina Yaneya, on Flickr

4_DSC5292 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1m2_DSC0486 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

ghjg6yjjh by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Happy birthday, my city! by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Sunset over Kremlin by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

5498-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

Moscow city. Bird's eye view by CantorNikolaos, on Flickr

Moskau skyline by David, on Flickr

bmbjigyj by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Arbat by Roman Shtykhno, on Flickr

Moscow by Aldo Russo, on Flickr

DR160302_1018D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20180101_191613_НГ в Москве by Alexander Korovin, on Flickr

Moscow University by OlEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Смотровая площадка на "Детском мире" by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Смотровая площадка на "Детском мире" by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

My city. Dxo film pack. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

ВДНХ by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

VDNKh (Exhibition of Achievements of National Economy) by Bagirushka, on Flickr

VDNKh (Exhibition of Achievements of National Economy) by Bagirushka, on Flickr

1_DSC8324 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2a7_DSC1170 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Вид на Москву by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

2a7_DSC1135 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150605_077D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

L1040426 by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr

L1040435 by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr

Bolshoy Ustinsky Bridge at the confluence of the Yauza river and Moscow the river in downtown of Moscow by Evgeniy Volkov, on Flickr

Moscow Evening by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr

Golden Sails of Moscow by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr

Aerial view of Moscow Kremlin at night by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

christos-greece said:


> Wooden house, Dmitrov by Andrey, on Flickr


this is Dmitrov, Moscow region, not Moscow


----------



## zilzila007

christos-greece said:


> Street in Protvino by Мирослав Стаменов, on Flickr


this is Protvino Moscow region, not Moscow


----------



## christos-greece

ghjg6yjjh by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Happy birthday, my city! by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Sunset over Kremlin by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

5498-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

Moscow city. Bird's eye view by CantorNikolaos, on Flickr

Moskau skyline by David, on Flickr

bmbjigyj by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

BO0O3792 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

DR150711_0210D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0m2_DSC6441 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

BO0O3633 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

DR160218_0355D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center doesn't get enough credit [1024x655] (Pavel Kazachkov) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

DRD160605_0993 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old street of Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Old buildings in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Old buildings in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Old street of Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Old street of Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Old street of Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Old street of Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

fdset4tws by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Vodootvodny Canal ("water bypass canal"),Moscow by Vadim Tsymbalyuk, on Flickr

Beautiful Cities by Erik Van Strien, on Flickr

A glance by Gleb Grigoryev, on Flickr

I like to see myself as a bridge builder, that is me building bridges between people, between races, between cultures, between politics, trying to find common ground. . . #bridge #beautiful #moscow #downtown #park #landscape #minimalist #buildings #peopl by ibadurrahmanf, on Flickr

Ice River Night by fineshotpro, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Собор Василия Блаженного by Bryant Borrego Alvarado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2_DSC5500 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

24-25 марта D1M3-68 by Vladimir Khalichev, on Flickr

24-25 марта D1M3-78 by Vladimir Khalichev, on Flickr

24-25 марта D1M3-77 by Vladimir Khalichev, on Flickr

24-25 марта D1M3-72 by Vladimir Khalichev, on Flickr

24-25 марта D1M3-71 by Vladimir Khalichev, on Flickr

24-25 марта D1M3-70 by Vladimir Khalichev, on Flickr

Moscow Never Sleeps by Mary Brodskaya, on Flickr

8_DSC0325 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow City is a business downtown in Moscow by neverstop2travel, on Flickr

RUS61436(Big City Lights. Krasnopresnenskaya Quay) by ruslan zabolotsky, on Flickr

Вид на центр со смотровой площадки Детского магазина. Москва, Россия by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Untitled by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. New Arbat Avenue. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Красная площадь - Red square by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

24-25 марта D1M3-14 by Vladimir Khalichev, on Flickr

24-25 марта D1M3-32 by Vladimir Khalichev, on Flickr

24-25 марта D1M3-50 by Vladimir Khalichev, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

*Beautiful Moscow, beautiful girls: Easter Gift charity festival, Moscow 2018 *


----------



## christos-greece

lomonosov univerzity ( one of 7 stalinist skyscrapers in moscow - 1953 ) by pavel skuta, on Flickr

“Moscow City” - The Moscow International Business Centre (MIBC). by Alexander SACALEVIC, on Flickr

DSCF1298-2 by Aleksandr Kubyshkin, on Flickr

Moscow. The central market on Christmas Boulevard by AB Photo Publication, on Flickr

DSC_1366 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_1367 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_1361 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_1339 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_1333 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_1331 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_1321 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0816 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2018-04-09_07-47-39 by Anna Salnikova, on Flickr

BO0O3877 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

Easter Sunday on streets of Moscow by OlEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Народ на Манежной by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

5_DSC5671 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0891 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow cityscape by Max Ryazanov, on Flickr

Moscow Lights by cmyhsi, on Flickr

Moscow city at night by Dan Poz, on Flickr

Night walk. Moscow river. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Night streets of Moscow. Mohovaya st. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Moscow river. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Тверская by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Мясницкая by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya embankment. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

My city. Night walks. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Moscow. Arbat str. by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Moscow. Arbat str. by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

please check out my new vid, thank you


----------



## FabriFlorence

zilzila007 said:


> please check out my new vid, thank you


Wonderful video! I think ВДНХ park is amazing!!!

Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## christos-greece

1m2_DSC1518 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

LightsND by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

IMG_0092 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_0091 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_0090 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_0087 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_0086 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_0083 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_0040 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_0012 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

8_DSC1556 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0255 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150702_444D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

COKE143 by Scott White, on Flickr

DR150702_367D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Interior of metro station in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Old buildings in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Orthodox church in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Orthodox church in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Old buildings in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Orthodox church in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

A great city in formation, or just an Illusion ? by besson Lee, on Flickr

P1650145 by Alex Pavlenko, on Flickr

17drc0270 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17drc0142 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

- Urbano (Moscow 2018) by Педро Рохас, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Museo Estatal de Historia de Rusia, Moscú by Iaski Ruiz de Azua | Photography, on Flickr

P7120359_DxO by huangmax, on Flickr

P7130822_DxO by huangmax, on Flickr

Dusk over Moscow by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr

Moscú - Skyline by Viaja por libre, on Flickr

ТТК by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Lomonosov Moscow State University by Dang Binh Nguyen, on Flickr

DR150904_1470D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0721 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Tsaritsyno by Natasha Star, on Flickr

Tsaritsyno by Natasha Star, on Flickr

Tsaritsyno by Natasha Star, on Flickr

Tsaritsyno by Natasha Star, on Flickr

Tsaritsyno by Natasha Star, on Flickr

Kolomenskoe by Natasha Star, on Flickr

DRD160401_0512 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## amg358

it's not Moscow


----------



## christos-greece

Panorama of Moscow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr

IMG_0806 by Ptichkin Les, on Flickr

Red square Moskow by Frühtau, on Flickr

night cityscape with Kremlin in Moscow by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

illuminated Moskva River in Moscow city by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

Moscow city by Alexander Ageev, on Flickr

295 by ILYA BARON, on Flickr

DR160218_0229D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0758M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow-City. by Sergey Ivanov, on Flickr

Moscow Photos (1124) by tjsuresh, on Flickr

Kolomenskoe by Natasha Star, on Flickr

DR150515_037D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## falp6

The skyline of Moscow is unique. It mixes domes of churches with the soviet "wedding cake" towers and contemporary skyscrapers.


----------



## christos-greece

My crazy little friends on Moscow's streets) by Alexander Bartunov, on Flickr

IMG_5020 by GENOUD Vincent, on Flickr

IMG_5023 by GENOUD Vincent, on Flickr

IMG_5027 by GENOUD Vincent, on Flickr

IMG_5033 by GENOUD Vincent, on Flickr

IMG_5034 by GENOUD Vincent, on Flickr

IMG_5038 by GENOUD Vincent, on Flickr

IMG_5052 by GENOUD Vincent, on Flickr

16drb0041 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20180520-Moscou_by_Night_34 by Pilar Chiang, on Flickr

1_DSC7657 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20180520-Moscou_by_Night_39 by Pilar Chiang, on Flickr

Kiến trúc cổ tại Nga by Huong Trinh, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

*Zaryadye Park. Music by Shostakovich and Tchaikovsky performed by Moscow Symphony orchestra " Russian Philharmonic", Moscow, 2018
*





Фрагменты спектакля-концерта "Посвящение" по пьесе драматурга Хайнера Мюллера (Heiner Müller) "Волоколамское шоссе", который состоялся в парке "Зарядье" 9 мая 2018. Хайнер Мюллер написал пьесу «Волоколамское шоссе» после того, как прочитал одноименную повесть писателя Александра Бека о подвиге советских солдат и офицеров, сдерживавших наступление немецких войск на Москву осенью и зимой 1941 года. В главной роли спектакля народный артист России Евгений Миронов. Также приняли участие артисты Мастерской Дмитрия Брусникина и Симфонический оркестр Москвы "Русская филармония" под управлением дирижера Сергея Тарарина, в исполнении которого прозвучали музыка Дмитрия Шостаковича (фрагменты симфоний N5 и N8 ) и Петра Чайковского. Концерт приурочен к 73-летию Победы в Великой Отечественной войне, а также стал завершающим событием Открытого музыкального международного конкурса исполнителей "Московская весна А Cappella"


----------



## christos-greece

Cruise by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

LRM_EXPORT_20180602_145754 by eka phil, on Flickr

Untitled by Сергей Лямов, on Flickr

2018-05-31-06-40-55-XT024438-HDR by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

20180520-Moscou_by_Night_6 by Pilar Chiang, on Flickr

Krylatskoe by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

LightsND B&W by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

DSC_5389 by Vladimir Belyaev, on Flickr

1A7_DSC7740 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

BO0O3967 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

DR150702_327D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

*A walk along Nikolskaya street to Red Square*
hope you'll like it :hi:


----------



## zilzila007

Incredible improv jam


----------



## christos-greece

1m2_DSC0486 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

ghjg6yjjh by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Happy birthday, my city! by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Sunset over Kremlin by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

5498-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

Moscow city. Bird's eye view by CantorNikolaos, on Flickr

Moskau skyline by David, on Flickr

bmbjigyj by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

«Waiting» by Non Null, on Flickr

DSC_2062 by FAKE1977, on Flickr

DR151004_0863D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0391M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

*Mozart and Salieri / Aleksandr Pushkin on Red Square, music performed by Yuri Bashmet and the Moscow Soloists Chamber Ensemble*


----------



## christos-greece

Russian White House and Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment in the Evening, Moscow, Russia by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr

Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building, One of the Moscow Seven Sisters in the Evening, Moscow, Russia by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Moscow-City at Dusk by O1e9, on Flickr

cityscape with Lubyanka Square in Moscow by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

P1010386 by Alexander Tselykovskiy, on Flickr

7_DSC7752 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC04392 by John Smith, on Flickr

IMGP0160 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr

DR150511_155D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Ilyinka street by Michael Ravodin, on Flickr

Yauza gate, Mkscow by Michael Ravodin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow city at night by Dan Poz, on Flickr

Night walk. Moscow river. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Night streets of Moscow. Mohovaya st. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Moscow river. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Тверская by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Moscow cityscape by Max Ryazanov, on Flickr

Moscow Lights by cmyhsi, on Flickr

Мясницкая by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya embankment. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

My city. Night walks. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Moscow. Arbat str. by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Moscow. Arbat str. by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

3_DSC9408 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

The Cathedral of Christ the Savior, Moscow by Ded Pihto, on Flickr

Moscow zoo / Московский зоопарк by Natasha Star, on Flickr

Moscow zoo / Московский зоопарк by Natasha Star, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

Metro Station by Giulia Rossi Ferrini, on Flickr

Russia II - Moscow by Saskia B, on Flickr

church in moscow-moscow by jordi Doria Vidal, on Flickr

Tsar Bell at Moscow Kremlin by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by nadyarybkina, on Flickr

_DSC7907 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17drh0250 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17drh0263 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17drh0265 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17drh0287 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17drh0255 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17drh0309 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17drh0355 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17drh0377 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC9656 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Luzhniki Stadium (Moscow) - aerial view by Shaderlord, on Flickr

sDSC-5407 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

sDSC-5539 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

By *mr. MyXiN*


----------



## christos-greece

Night in Moscow Downtown by Alexey Sobolev, on Flickr

Kremlin and embankment of the Moscow river by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings of Moscow International Business Center, Moscow, Russia by Anatoly V., on Flickr

The snow Queen... by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

1_DSC6109 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow_060817_212 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_213 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_215 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_205 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_201 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_076 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_104 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Toby Forage, on Flickr

Moscow - Russia by paolo palma, on Flickr

BUK_2012 by Alexandr Bukin, on Flickr

Moscow ity by Ivan Katush, on Flickr

Dawn over Moscow by Ivan Katush, on Flickr

On the streets of Moscow during the FIFA World Cup 2018 by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Evening in Moscow. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old buildings in Saint Petersburg, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Moscow by Damian Zamorano Martín, on Flickr

Radisson Royal Hotel / Hotel Ukraina by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

20170806_095144 Moscow City by david0145, on Flickr

6_DSC8649 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150402_0198M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Hotel Ukraine by Nikolay Ryabov, on Flickr

Cityscape by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

DR150609_098D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_DSC6063 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

On the streets of Moscow during the FIFA World Cup 2018 by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

evening by Daria Bord, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20171207-_MG_4399-2-1 by alekspak73, on Flickr

Moscow_Trip_20171208_0384 by Paul Yeatman, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

On the streets of Moscow during the FIFA World Cup 2018 by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

On the streets of Moscow during the FIFA World Cup 2018 by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

6_DSC0708 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

in Krasnogorsk high population density by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

DIol-vou4XE by Alexandr Bukin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1m2_DSC0486 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

ghjg6yjjh by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Happy birthday, my city! by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Sunset over Kremlin by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

5498-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

Moscow city. Bird's eye view by CantorNikolaos, on Flickr

Moskau skyline by David, on Flickr

bmbjigyj by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Izmailovo Kremlin. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Izmailovo Kremlin. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

DR151107_1427D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

On the streets of Moscow during the FIFA World Cup 2018 by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

These different faces of FIFA 2018 World Cup in Russia by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas in Moscow by Alexandra Zharkova, on Flickr

MOSCOW (39) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

Moscow under Construction by Jeff Keenan, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Hotel Ucraina e skyline by Elisabetta Stringhi, on Flickr

Moscow sites, Zaryadye by Aram Bagdasaryan, on Flickr

drd160605_0126 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

dr150904_1174d by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC7642 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20180623_213551 by alex12m21, on Flickr

Moscow City-Garden FIFA 2018 July by IT Ceremony, on Flickr

Moscow City-Garden FIFA 2018 July by IT Ceremony, on Flickr

Moscow City-Garden FIFA 2018 July by IT Ceremony, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

ЖК "Царская Площадь"


















































































Источник


----------



## christos-greece

Russia World Cup 2018 by leeahinton95, on Flickr

Russia World Cup 2018 by leeahinton95, on Flickr

Russia World Cup 2018 by leeahinton95, on Flickr

Russia World Cup 2018 by leeahinton95, on Flickr

Russia World Cup 2018 by leeahinton95, on Flickr

Russia World Cup 2018 by leeahinton95, on Flickr

Russia World Cup 2018 by leeahinton95, on Flickr

1A7_DSC6120 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_1297D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Intercession Cathedral by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0562 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC5713 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow walks by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline of Moscow, Russia by LinuxGal, on Flickr

Вечерняя Москва (Moscow evening) by Nickolas Titkov, on Flickr

IMG_1637 by Terrazzo, on Flickr

IMG_1629 by Terrazzo, on Flickr

IMG_1614 by Terrazzo, on Flickr

IMG_1607 by Terrazzo, on Flickr

IMG_1603 by Terrazzo, on Flickr

Ministry of Foreign Affairs Building, Moscow, Russia by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Moscow night by Andrey Korotkiy, on Flickr

DRD160502_0835 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160605_0489 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC5711 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Russia World Cup 2018 by leeahinton95, on Flickr

Russia World Cup 2018 by leeahinton95, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

moscow-guests_29595146460_o by Ольга Демиденко, on Flickr

PC180898 by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia. Москва, Россия. by Den Art, on Flickr

соборная площадь by Alex Legmann, on Flickr

Fountain "Friendship of peoples" by Aleksandr Vodovozov, on Flickr

#Belkommunmash #VitovtMaxDuo #trolleybus tests in Moscow by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

#moscow #russia #kremlin #redsquare by Leonard Hanzel, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Emiliano Perillo, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Emiliano Perillo, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Emiliano Perillo, on Flickr

dr150402_0360m by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

dr151213_0060d by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5018 by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

DSC_4812 by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

sk20083 - MT 5294 Mockba Novodevic'e kladb by Haagsetrams enzo, on Flickr

red square at night 3 by Jasper M, on Flickr

Moscow by lultimavoltache, on Flickr

2013-01-30_Russie-Moscou (11) by greg varinot, on Flickr

Museum of Russian History by Johan van Elk, on Flickr

20091116-0839-2897 by Christian Løverås, on Flickr

Moscow - Mockba by Tammisto, on Flickr

Paveletskiy Railway Station by dhruba B, on Flickr

20100808_2811 by carlosescolastico.com, on Flickr


----------



## oltemont

https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## christos-greece

0A7_DSC3360 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Garrison, on Flickr

Moscow by Garrison, on Flickr

1568 by Sergey Norin, on Flickr

1569 by Sergey Norin, on Flickr

1565 by Sergey Norin, on Flickr

1566 by Sergey Norin, on Flickr

1567 by Sergey Norin, on Flickr

Tagankaya sq. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Lightspeed tram. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Swiss Hotel by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

evening Moscow by Bagirushka, on Flickr

Girl Street-Hunter by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC7516 f6 sel by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow_zoo by Natasha Star, on Flickr

Moscow City by pingvin2007, on Flickr

DR150711_0113D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC7843 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow walks by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

Moscow walks by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

Moscow walks by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

Moscow walks by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

Moscow walks by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

Moscow walks by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

Moscow walks by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

Sunset in Moscow by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

3_DSC6734 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMGP8990 2 by Sergey Khokhlov, on Flickr

20180731_115231 by suigintou13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Москва-сити by Сергей Фендриков, on Flickr

2017.11 Moscow by Evgeny Ponomarenko, on Flickr

Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building, Moscow - Москва́ by M&B, on Flickr

Night Moscow. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

IMGP2865 by Stan Shen, on Flickr

Moscow City by _Telsek, on Flickr

ghjg6uf by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Novy Arbat by Mikhail G, on Flickr

ghjg6uu7iyft by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC0105 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow : sunset and city lights by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr

Moscowa by Roberto Casadio, on Flickr

006 by Konstantin Chubenko, on Flickr

7_DSC8039 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

«Spring Girl in Sokolniki Park» (St. Patrick's Day) by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia - June 10, 2018: Modern metro train on subway station Kotelniki. Moscow underground. by Роман Недошковский (N-sky), on Flickr

IMGP2887 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr

MOSCOW (19) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (37) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (3) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (39) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (16) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (6) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (1) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

1_DSC6966 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Center of the capital of Russia. Corner Arsenalnaya towers in Moscow Kremlin on Red Square. Building of Historical museum, Manezhnaya square. by Роман Недошковский (N-sky), on Flickr

Moscow, Russia - June 2, 2018: Center of the capital of Russia. Nikolskaya, Spasskaya, Corner Arsenalnaya towers and towers of the historical museum in Moscow Kremlin on Red Square. Okhotny Ryad, Manezhnaya square. by Роман Недошковский (N-sky), on Flickr

reposted from reddit: Aerial shot | Moscow, Russia [1100x733] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Russian White House and Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment in the Evening, Moscow, Russia by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr

Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building, One of the Moscow Seven Sisters in the Evening, Moscow, Russia by Andrey Omelyanchuk, on Flickr

Moscow-City at Dusk by O1e9, on Flickr

cityscape with Lubyanka Square in Moscow by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

P1010386 by Alexander Tselykovskiy, on Flickr

7_DSC7752 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC04392 by John Smith, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Anthony Gurr, on Flickr

Christ The Saviour Church, Moscow, Russia by Anthony Gurr, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Anthony Gurr, on Flickr

4_DSC4635 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC4431 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

5_DSC4770 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMGP3158 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr



IMG_8208-13 by Francisco Gómez García, on Flickr

IMG_8207-12 by Francisco Gómez García, on Flickr

IMG_8206-11 by Francisco Gómez García, on Flickr

IMG_8205-10 by Francisco Gómez García, on Flickr

IMG_8204-9 by Francisco Gómez García, on Flickr

IMG_8203-8 by Francisco Gómez García, on Flickr

4_DSC4478 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Red Square, Moscow, Russia by Anthony Gurr, on Flickr

За большим Москворецким мостом. by Akimov Sergey, on Flickr

4_DSC4794 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18dre6341 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_IMG4975 by Mattia Pozzi, on Flickr

_IMG5070 by Mattia Pozzi, on Flickr

P2240226 by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

P2240215 by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr

Fall of day by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

Web_DSC3253 by Никита Петров, on Flickr

3_DSC8439 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC8094 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Saint Basil's Cathedral (Moscow, Russia) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr

Moscow walks by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

Zaryadye Park in Moscow by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

5_DSC4936 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## Stan-nec

The city has really been able to morph historical and modern living. The city cluster is just out of this world.


----------



## christos-greece

Серпуховской вокзал by Andrey, on Flickr

Moscow Skyscrapers from Moskva by Andreas' Photos, on Flickr

Ministry of Foreign Affairs Building, Moscow, Russia by globetrekimages, on Flickr

SDIM4480 by Vadim Zaigrin, on Flickr

SDIM4480 by Vadim Zaigrin, on Flickr

SDIM4480 by Vadim Zaigrin, on Flickr

SDIM4480 by Vadim Zaigrin, on Flickr

SDIM4480 by Vadim Zaigrin, on Flickr

DR150802_0716D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Old locomotive depot Moscow, Russia by _Telsek, on Flickr

_DSC0049 by Andrey Strelnikov, on Flickr

DSC04490 by Ilya Matveev, on Flickr

DSC04496 by Ilya Matveev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0490 by Эдуард Гнутов, on Flickr

DSC_0489 by Эдуард Гнутов, on Flickr

DSC_0543 by Эдуард Гнутов, on Flickr

DSC_0546 by Эдуард Гнутов, on Flickr

DSC_0549 by Эдуард Гнутов, on Flickr

The Temple by Tony Brasier, on Flickr

DRD161006_0748 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Russia. Zelenograd. Day of the city. A parade of karts. by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

Russia. Zelenograd. Day of the city. A parade of karts. by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

DR151107_1526D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow city by mark abramicskij, on Flickr

DR150904_0993D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

*The Golden Ear Fountain in Moscow*


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7698 by PNDS photography, on Flickr

IMG_7701 by PNDS photography, on Flickr

IMG_7710 by PNDS photography, on Flickr

IMG_7705 by PNDS photography, on Flickr

IMG_7711 by PNDS photography, on Flickr

IMG_20180928_151649 by suigintou13, on Flickr

IMG_20180928_151652 by suigintou13, on Flickr

IMG_20180928_151714 by suigintou13, on Flickr

IMG_20180928_151911 by suigintou13, on Flickr

IMG_20180928_151919 by suigintou13, on Flickr

IMG_20180928_152043 by suigintou13, on Flickr

IMG_20180928_152944 by suigintou13, on Flickr

0m2_DSC7078 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0459 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow street by Andrew Bam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

QI8A3328 by komissarov_a, on Flickr

Red Square by miketakesphotosofstuff, on Flickr

DSC05873-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

DSC05886-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

DSC05898-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

DSC05910-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

DSC05907-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

QI8A2878 by komissarov_a, on Flickr

Place du Manège by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr

Untitled by arthur shuraev, on Flickr

«Two in the paradise of September streets» by Non Null, on Flickr

IMG_3806 by Alexandr Samoyluk, on Flickr

janitors by Anton Nikolskij, on Flickr

Moscow Cityscape by Peter Kelly, on Flickr

DSC03869 by Ilya Matveev, on Flickr

painter by Anton Nikolskij, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2_DSC9183 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

vadimrazumov_20160411_179729 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

moscow by मानस, on Flickr

scooters by Anton Nikolskij, on Flickr

DR150605_327D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD161102_0558 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Небольшая группа подростков на больших плитах сломанного тротуара by humus65, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Moscow by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Moscow by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Moscow by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Moscow by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

IMGP1154 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr

DR151004_1291D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150711_0197D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151213_0315D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Kuznetsky Most, Moscow by Oleg Bartunov, on Flickr

Moscow, August 2018. by Goran Petkovski, on Flickr

night Moscow, the city at nights, street, bridge, lamps by Sune Martensen, on Flickr

Moscow by Max Spry, on Flickr

Looking towards the Towers by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr

City decoration by Michael Babakov, on Flickr

Moscow by Max Spry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR150515_543D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

MARRIOTT HOTEL MOSCOW by PM.SABATER, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

DR150711_0244D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0455 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Kosmopark by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

DR150711_0086D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0761 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_1062D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Joyce, on Flickr

DSC08319 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

Щукинский полуостров-3 by Matvey, on Flickr

Щукинский полуостров-106 by Matvey, on Flickr

Щукинский полуостров-102 by Matvey, on Flickr

Щукинский полуостров-79 by Matvey, on Flickr

Щукинский полуостров-104 by Matvey, on Flickr

Щукинский полуостров-111 by Matvey, on Flickr

Among birches and pines (autumn quietly wanders) by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Bogdan Khmelnitski bridge by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr

DSC07966 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

DR151004_1304D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0343 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

River restaurant by Stanislav Anikin, on Flickr

Moscow City, skyscrapers, Russia, capital, sky, river by Sune Martensen, on Flickr

Untitled by nadyarybkina, on Flickr

DRD160702_0328 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jonathanNCJ

Imagine what this beautiful city of now we see would've been if still under Soviet regime. Capitalist Russia is booming


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I believe that Moscow is booming in the last 5 - 10 years


----------



## vinttt

By *mr. MyXiN*


----------



## christos-greece

035_Moscow_monorail_20180914 by Dmitry Vladimirov, on Flickr

039_Moscow_monorail_20180914 by Dmitry Vladimirov, on Flickr

053_Moscow_monorail_20180914 by Dmitry Vladimirov, on Flickr

060_Moscow_monorail_20180914 by Dmitry Vladimirov, on Flickr

062_Moscow_monorail_20180914 by Dmitry Vladimirov, on Flickr

057_Moscow_monorail_20180914 by Dmitry Vladimirov, on Flickr

005_Moscow_20180914 by Dmitry Vladimirov, on Flickr

106_Moscow_20180914 by Dmitry Vladimirov, on Flickr

Long Exposure by Ivan Anisimov, on Flickr

Monumento a Pedro el Grande by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Saint-Georges frappant le dragon de sa lance by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr

River restaurant by Stanislav Anikin, on Flickr

Borodin bridge by vpatrikey53, on Flickr

Moscow city by mark abramicskij, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR150711_0265D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150511_327D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

QWZ03647 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ03597 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ03586 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ03565 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ03552 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ03534 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DR150408_0494M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow City, autumn view by Aram Bagdasaryan, on Flickr

DR150613_189D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

088_Moscow_monorail_20180914 by Dmitry Vladimirov, on Flickr

Moscow by Christian WILT, on Flickr

DR150613_253D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

Hodynka Park by openaerialphotos.ru, on Flickr

Dinamo district by openaerialphotos.ru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DRD160605_0037 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3_DSC9476 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160218_0137D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC7340 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160218_0133D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150904_1438D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow - The Christian Church on Ulitsa Varvarka 5D4_1413 by Ronnie Macdonald, on Flickr

Moscow - The Christian Church on Ulitsa Varvarka 5D4_1416 by Ronnie Macdonald, on Flickr

Moscow - The Church of St. Simeon Stolpnik 5D4_1342 by Ronnie Macdonald, on Flickr

Moscow - The Kremlin 5D4_1635 by Ronnie Macdonald, on Flickr

Moscow - Urban Manor 5D4_1345 by Ronnie Macdonald, on Flickr

Pashkovs house. Moscow by Aleksey Semenenko, on Flickr

DR150402_0130M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Kate by Grisha Tuikanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Kolomna Kremlin at Night. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

3_DSC7763 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

LRM_EXPORT_372719422682392_20181009_020719222 by eka phil, on Flickr

Щукинский полуостров-112 by Matvey, on Flickr

Moscow - Manege Square 5D4_1377 by Ronnie Macdonald, on Flickr

106_Moscow_20180914 by Dmitry Vladimirov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018-10-13_08-32-51 by Dennis, on Flickr

213_2730 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_2735 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_2736 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_2734 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_2737 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_2757 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_2781 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_2779 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

DR150605_525D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Untitled by nadyarybkina, on Flickr

Moscow - The All-Russian Exhibition Center 5D4_1493 by Ronnie Macdonald, on Flickr

Moscow - The Kremlin - Troitskaya Tower Tower 5D4_1586 by Ronnie Macdonald, on Flickr

DSC08651 by Vladimir Buynevich, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

*Walk along Tverskaya street to Nikolskaya street*


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow street by A-PA, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center “Moscow City” by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

The House of the Government of the Russian Federation by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center “Moscow City” by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center “Moscow City” by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Smolenskaya embankment by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

The House of the Government of the Russian Federation by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Triumfalnaya Square, Moscow, Russia. by Lyudmila _ F, on Flickr

Arbat Street, Moscow by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

0A77m2_DSC2430 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMG_20181011_162940 by Олег Шевченко, on Flickr

motofest-7076 by Photo Man, on Flickr

Indian summer in Moscow... by Lyudmila _ F, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

Москва-сити / Moscow-City by Photo Man, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR150511_189D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow, center by AlwaysDreamBig, on Flickr

Moscow City Hall, Moscow by Mister No., on Flickr

Kolomna Kremlin. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

QWZ04149 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ04145 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ04139 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ04131 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ04066 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ03993 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DR160218_0149D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMG_20180711_144947 by Fedor Neumoin, on Flickr

DR150408_0469M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Evening Moscow... by Lyudmila _ F, on Flickr

Evening Moscow... by Lyudmila _ F, on Flickr


----------



## Sonic_off

Коптево








Шелепиха


----------



## Sonic_off

Октя́брьская (Калужско-Рижская линия)



Ша́боловская



Ле́нинский проспект



Академи́ческая



Профсою́зная



Новые Черёмушки



Калу́жская



Беля́ево



Конько́во



Тёплый Стан



Я́сенево



Новоя́сеневская


----------



## Sonic_off

Би́тцевский парк



Лесопа́рковая



У́лица Старокача́ловская



Бутовская линия (легкое метро)



Октя́брьская (кольцевая)



Добры́нинская



Серпуховска́я



Окружна́я



Ве́рхние Лихобо́ры



Селиге́рская


----------



## christos-greece

Ulista Arbat - Moscow by Christian WILT, on Flickr

QWZ04219 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ04223 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ04217 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ04213 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ04199 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

IMG_4433 by Hairy Friend, on Flickr

Futuristic city by Maksim Likhoded, on Flickr

More sunsets! by Elena Kray, on Flickr

GUM by Eddie Hales, on Flickr

Indian summer in Moscow... by Lyudmila _ F, on Flickr

Moscow - Manege Square 5D4_1466 by Ronnie Macdonald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Buildings located at downtown in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Buildings located at downtown in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Street in Moscow, Russia by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Lights of Pedestrian Nikolskaya Street in Twilight by Arthur Lookyanov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0598 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMG_20181009_111040 by revazrezo, on Flickr

L1180579.jpg by andrey.mac, on Flickr

QWZ04252 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

6_DSC0716 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow_060817_213 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_215 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_205 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_201 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_076 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_104 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_103 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

DR150402_0136M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150809_077D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

P1730999 by Alex Pavlenko, on Flickr

P1740002 by Alex Pavlenko, on Flickr

P1740004 by Alex Pavlenko, on Flickr

P1730932 by Alex Pavlenko, on Flickr

P1740007 by Alex Pavlenko, on Flickr

P1740005 by Alex Pavlenko, on Flickr

P1740052 by Alex Pavlenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BO0O9710 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

17 октября-56 by Vladimir Khalichev, on Flickr

17 октября-60 by Vladimir Khalichev, on Flickr

17 октября-2 by Vladimir Khalichev, on Flickr

17 октября-37 by Vladimir Khalichev, on Flickr

17 октября-41 by Vladimir Khalichev, on Flickr

Lines and curves by Dmitry Pimenov, on Flickr

Водовзводная башня Кремля и Москва-Сити / Москворецкий мост by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Kurskaya by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Империя - Empire by Vincenzo Pisani, on Flickr

Saint-Georges frappant le dragon de sa lance by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr

this morning by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Alexander Pushkin Monument (Saint Petersburg, Russia) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr

«Spring Girl in Sokolniki Park» (St. Patrick's Day) by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

*Cosmos (Space) pavilion at VDNKh exhibition, Moscow 2018*







































































































































































































https://zilzilaoo7.imgur.com/


----------



## zilzila007

Lokomotiv Stadium
Pokras Lampas (с)


----------



## christos-greece

MOSCOW 10/2018 TẬP3 by Huynh Thu, on Flickr

DSC_1912 by guillaume cretenot, on Flickr

DSC_1941 by guillaume cretenot, on Flickr

DSC_1940 by guillaume cretenot, on Flickr

DSC_1950 by guillaume cretenot, on Flickr

DSC_1951 by guillaume cretenot, on Flickr

moscow night by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Stone jungles at night. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

DR151004_1356D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160605_0380 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Masha y el otoño by Педро Рохас, on Flickr

008-IMG_7881 by neverstop2travel, on Flickr

BO0O9625 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

© REUTERS/Christian Hartmann


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Is that your own photo?


----------



## zilzila007

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Is that your own photo?



not mine, but i found the author


----------



## christos-greece

zilzila007 said:


> not mine, but i found the author


Thanks for posting the author; all photos must have credits/sources


----------



## vinttt

https://vk.com/bestroofers?z=photo-575399_456240592/album-575399_00/rev


----------



## christos-greece

MOSCOW (19) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (37) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (3) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (39) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (16) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (6) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

MOSCOW (1) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

1_dsc6154 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow New Year tram 2018 by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

Strogino by Mikhail G, on Flickr

drd161006_0413 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_20171118_181 by Artem Svetlov, on Flickr

drd160702_0763 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3_dsc7345 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

*The large-scale exposition Cosmos (Space) Pavilion at VDNKh Exhibition in Moscow, Part 1* 

13/04/2018 

hope you'll like it 






photos: https://imgur.com/a/ad4f24T


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0408 by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Night Towers by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Храм Христа Спасителя by Kirill Koshelev, on Flickr

Высотка на Котельнической набереж by Kirill Koshelev, on Flickr

Красная площадь (Red Square) by Kirill Koshelev, on Flickr

Собор Василия Блаженного (St. Basil's Cathedral) by Kirill Koshelev, on Flickr

Hotel Ukraina by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Sweet October. by Gleb Lvov, on Flickr

DSC08598-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

_K261798 by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr

perfect place by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Urban light lines. by Nikolas Fotos, on Flickr

20180922_192823_В Москве by Alexander Korovin, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

*The large-scale exposition Cosmos (Space) Pavilion at VDNKh Exhibition in Moscow, Part 2 *

13/04/2018 

hope you'll like it too


----------



## christos-greece

Sunshine by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

mushroom rain by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

What does the future prepare for us? by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

We are met with a cool morning by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

DSCF2421 by Felix Lyulin, on Flickr

IMGP2709 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr

moscow-russia-16 by Dimitrios Pischinas, on Flickr

DR150609_275D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Sunset in Moscow by Jonathan Kikudome, on Flickr

DR151004_1278D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3_DSC7788 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Russia 1 Moscow -233 by David Wadsworth, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

- Nastya by Педро Рохас, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

Around Moscow by Gennady Grachev, on Flickr

DR151004_1258D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

007 by Konstantin Chubenko, on Flickr

006 by Konstantin Chubenko, on Flickr

002 by Konstantin Chubenko, on Flickr

001 by Konstantin Chubenko, on Flickr

014 by Konstantin Chubenko, on Flickr

013 by Konstantin Chubenko, on Flickr

DR160302_1375D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160605_0355 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow-City. Night by Sergei F, on Flickr

IMG_2809-Cattedrale di Kazan by Reietto, on Flickr

DR151004_1597D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR151004_1627D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_1661D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_1732D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_1715D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_1665D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_1720D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_1707D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_1696D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17drb0130 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Red Square by Roland Wich, on Flickr

IMG_20181020_214603 by revazrezo, on Flickr

Московские улицы-1 by Matvey, on Flickr

CC4A1802 by melis kim, on Flickr

CC4A1755 by melis kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passengers waiting Metro at bright platform by Sooksan Kasiansin, on Flickr

Evening square by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, on Flickr

bmbjigyj by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Moscow City is a business downtown in Moscow by neverstop2travel, on Flickr

Hotel "Ukraine" and Moscow city business center by Mikhail G, on Flickr

dgdgr5tsa by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Embassy of Belarus by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr

dfgdrgg55hdh by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Music of the Moscow streets... by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

DR150802_0140D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151107_1566D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Sune Martensen, on Flickr

DR151004_1627D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

7_DSC8194 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Vladimir Lenin en el Centro Panruso de Exposiciones - Moscú - Rusia by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

Centro Panruso de Exposiciones - Moscú - Rusia by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

Centro Panruso de Exposiciones - Moscú - Rusia by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

Bright (capitalist) Future by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

meeting point by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Flight of the Shaman by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Old songs about the main thing by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

October 2017 by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Past and thoughts by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

DRD160401_0396 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

P1720691 by Alex Pavlenko, on Flickr

P1720708 by Alex Pavlenko, on Flickr

1m2_DSC1507 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC8035 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PANA7801 by Maxim Valyanskiy, on Flickr

Red Square by Roland Wich, on Flickr

Maxim Cathedral and bell tower in Varvarka Street by Lana37rus, on Flickr

Leninsky_83_113_1931 by Roman Balabin, on Flickr

DSC_0314 by Psijic Void, on Flickr

VDNKh (Exhibition of Achievements of National Economy) by Bagirushka, on Flickr

2a7_DSC1170 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Вид на Москву by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

2a7_DSC1135 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150605_077D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

L1040426 by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr

6_DSC8385 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Russia by Fashion Guru, on Flickr

Black Bag by Antoine K, on Flickr

DR151107_1564D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1912 by guillaume cretenot, on Flickr

DSC_1941 by guillaume cretenot, on Flickr

DSC_1940 by guillaume cretenot, on Flickr

DSC_1950 by guillaume cretenot, on Flickr

DSC_1951 by guillaume cretenot, on Flickr

moscow night by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Stone jungles at night. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Kremlin at sunset by Dennis Belogorsky, on Flickr

PB050656 by Alexander Jonov, on Flickr

DRD160605_0382 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Hare Krishna followers by Oksana Kuzminova, on Flickr

Leninsky_83_113_2112 by Roman Balabin, on Flickr

crossing_ by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DRD160601_0006 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMG_4052 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_4049 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_4056 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_4059 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_3998 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_3984 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

6_DSC8640 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2a7_DSC1463 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

walkway by Dskies, on Flickr

Moscow City by Florian Scholz, on Flickr

The Stare by Antoine K, on Flickr

Moscow City Taking Photos Cityscapes Streetphotography at Детская Площадка by GorVlad, on Flickr

balloons by Izumi Sees, on Flickr

IMG_0014 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr

Traffic, lights by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

In the Moscow City with Alexandra by Anna Lukas, on Flickr

DR151213_0735D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151213_0757D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151213_0826D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151213_0863D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151213_1035D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151213_0842D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0710 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0743 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow 05 by Elisabeth Bobbaers, on Flickr

IMG_0287 by Denis Bobrov, on Flickr

In the Moscow City with Alexandra by Anna Lukas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dazzling Moscow at sunset. View to the Triumphal Arch and Moscow International Business Center. The arch was built in 19th century in order to commemorate Russia's victory over Napoleon. by Evgeny Orlov, on Flickr

Tverskaya street (Gorky), Moscow - MOCKBA by M&B, on Flickr

Yaroslavsky station by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr

moscow streets by svabodda, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

Tsar Cannon - Moscow Kremlin by dhruba B, on Flickr

Paveletskiy Railway Station by dhruba B, on Flickr

Moscow 2017 by Just Aviation, on Flickr

18drc0171 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

BO0O9524 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

01 Radisson Hotel Moscow Press Conference by Tech Tour, on Flickr

fullsizeoutput_22ad by KARL KOPFRKINGL, on Flickr

1_DSC7641 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

In the Moscow City with Alexandra by Anna Lukas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

today morning by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

НОВЫЙ ТЕАТР - ВЕЧЕР by Дмитрий Ластов, on Flickr

BO0O9712 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

BO0O9687 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

BO0O9698 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

BO0O9546 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

BO0O9541 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

Evening metropolis... by Lyudmila _ F, on Flickr

Станция метро Фрунзенская by Дмитрий Ластов, on Flickr

Nikolskaya street at night_03.jpg by Valeriy Gavrilyuk, on Flickr

DSCF3274 by vlad, on Flickr

Moscow city by Baka Baka, on Flickr

Russia, Moscow by Marina Umbatova, on Flickr

DSC_1632 by Arkadiy Solovyov, on Flickr

2018-11-09-12-07-29-D72_0798 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

Bolshoy Theater and the nearby fountain at night, Moscow by Evgeny Orlov, on Flickr

Liza. by Victoria Tsandekova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Sunset. Moscow city Shoot on Mate 20 pro. by Oleg Sizov, on Flickr

DSC_3604-2 by Taty Taty, on Flickr

Krymsky Bridge, Moscow by Vitaly Alexandrov, on Flickr

L1000581_C1 by -OlAf-, on Flickr

emotions by Sergei F, on Flickr

2018-11-09-12-10-45-D72_0802 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

the residents of the district of Nekrasovka, Moscow city visited the construction site of metro station " Nekrasovka" by валентин паршин, on Flickr

Okruzhnaya station by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Red Square by Roland Wich, on Flickr

- Nastya by Педро Рохас, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC09470 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC08723 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC08528 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Golden Sails of Moscow by Alexander Stoyalov, on Flickr

Москварека by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

Untitled by Валентина Павлова, on Flickr

DRD160702_0554 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160605_0601 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17drc0021 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0m2_DSC6236 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0147 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1A7_DSC5963 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

- An evening in Moscow by Педро Рохас, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow sunset by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Into the sky by Andrew Basckevich, on Flickr

Night Moscow by Ivan Anisimov, on Flickr

Moscow night by Andrew Basckevich, on Flickr

RUS69364 - Moscow-City by ruslan zabolotsky, on Flickr

Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Overview St. Basil's Cathedral from Bolshoi Moskovoretsky Bridge in Winter by Arthur Lookyanov, on Flickr

Hotel Ukraina by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Evening Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

DSC08616-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

Kurskaya by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

A bridge in Moscow by Ilya Nesterenko, on Flickr

Stalin Skyscraper on Kotelnicheskaya Embankment of the Moscow River. Night shot of Moscow river reflection. by Georgy Golovin, on Flickr

DSC05910-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

Москва by Nick Zdeshny, on Flickr

Girl in the park by Vasily Makarov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20180922_125220_1 (1) by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

IMG_20180922_132149 (1) by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

DR150605_234D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160405_0590 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow city by Tati Tata, on Flickr

2018-11-16-12-24-49-D72_0817 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

DRD160401_0373 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC9198 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC1355 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow skyline by Jose Hidalgo, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

Сar traffic by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Red Square by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Kremlin by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

Lazy pigeons in Moskow by Frühtau, on Flickr

Moscow Skyline by Hans de Jonge, on Flickr

Moscow light at night by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr

2018-11-16-12-24-49-D72_0817 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

Yaroslavl_2008_10_10 by Фотобанк Moscow-Live.ru, on Flickr

Moscow night by ©Andrey, on Flickr

it is impossible to pass by Sergei F, on Flickr

2018-11-09-12-03-18-D72_0789 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

Dazzling Moscow at sunset. View to the Triumphal Arch and Moscow International Business Center. The arch was built in 19th century in order to commemorate Russia's victory over Napoleon. by Evgeny Orlov, on Flickr

2018_1013F-0195 by Andrey Illarionov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow_060817_213 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_215 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_205 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_201 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_076 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_104 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_103 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

DRD160401_0353 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Arbat, Moscow by Aleksei I, on Flickr

2a7_DSC1678 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow city by Tati Tata, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

DRD160405_0701 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

fb14-moscow by gary_robinson65, on Flickr

DRD160401_0373 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

17drd0049 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Vladimir Bulnygin, on Flickr

Ermolova Moscow drama Theatre. by Lyudmila _ F, on Flickr

Central Telegraph building, Moscow. by Lyudmila _ F, on Flickr

Evening Moscow... by Lyudmila _ F, on Flickr

Monument to Alexander Pushkin on Pushkin Square, Moscow, Russia. by Lyudmila _ F, on Flickr

Evening Moscow... by Lyudmila _ F, on Flickr

Evening Moscow... by Lyudmila _ F, on Flickr

2018-11-16-12-25-19-D72_0819 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

Yaroslavl_2008_10_09 by Фотобанк Moscow-Live.ru, on Flickr

МИД России Москва. by Лина Ангелина, on Flickr

Red Square by Roland Wich, on Flickr

Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

P1740061 by Alex Pavlenko, on Flickr

P1500560 by Alex Pavlenko, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007




----------



## christos-greece

Moscow city. Bird's eye view by Mike Sh, on Flickr

DRD160502_01164 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_01240 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Pocket Rocket by Andrey Smazhilo, on Flickr

2-wheeled trio by Andrey Smazhilo, on Flickr

X80 by Andrey Smazhilo, on Flickr

Mark II by Andrey Smazhilo, on Flickr

JDM V8 PWR by Andrey Smazhilo, on Flickr

IMGP3151 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr

Arbat, Moscow by Aleksei I, on Flickr

Yaroslavl_2008_10_62 by Фотобанк Moscow-Live.ru, on Flickr

Out in front of Red Square by Paul Frankenstein, on Flickr

DRD160405_0621 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3_DSC7616 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Peredelkino, Moscow by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Lightfest installation, Moscow by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Lightfest installation, Moscow by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Lightfest installation, Moscow by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Lightfest installation, Moscow by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Lightfest installation, Moscow by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

St Basil's Church by Stanislav Zakurdaev, on Flickr

Moscow City by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

RUS70676 - Winter Time #11. Moscow University by ruslan zabolotsky, on Flickr

Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores - Moscú - Rusia - Las “siete hermanas” de Stalin by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

DSC07852 by ilya, on Flickr

P1230269 by ilya, on Flickr

Winter in Moscow... by Lyudmila _ F, on Flickr

Moscow city by Gabi Avellaneda, on Flickr

Picturesque Bridge by Vitaliy Ladan, on Flickr

Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores - Moscú - Rusia - Las “siete hermanas” de Stalin by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

IMGP0974_1 by Nadezhda Ladygina, on Flickr

IMG_2812iPad by Dmitry Buzukov, on Flickr

Moscow at night by Vladimir Mochalov, on Flickr

Ochakovka River Valley by Vital Simonov, on Flickr

2019-01-19-11-48-20-D72_1206 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6064 by genos, on Flickr

IMG_3209_h by igor petsilyak / игорь пециляк, on Flickr

IMG_3228-h by igor petsilyak / игорь пециляк, on Flickr

IMG_3233-h by igor petsilyak / игорь пециляк, on Flickr

IMG_3263-h by igor petsilyak / игорь пециляк, on Flickr

IMG_3338-h by igor petsilyak / игорь пециляк, on Flickr

DSC04057_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

Moscu-18 by Alex Zuychenko, on Flickr



Izmaylovo Kremlin by Jurek P, on Flickr

モスクワ・クレムリン -ボリショイ・モスクヴォレツキー橋からの眺望-／Moscow Kremlin -View from Bolshoy Moskvoretsky Bridge- by Nishimoto Daikei, on Flickr

P1230170 by ilya, on Flickr

Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores - Moscú - Rusia - Las “siete hermanas” de Stalin by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

IMG_2760iPad by Dmitry Buzukov, on Flickr

Moscow at night by Vladimir Mochalov, on Flickr

Moscow at night by Vladimir Mochalov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Winter by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr

アルバート通り／Arbat Street by Nishimoto Daikei, on Flickr

アルバート通り／Arbat Street by Nishimoto Daikei, on Flickr

アルバート通り／Arbat Street by Nishimoto Daikei, on Flickr

アルバート通り／Arbat Street by Nishimoto Daikei, on Flickr

ボリショイ・カメンニ橋／Bol'shoy Kamennyy Bridge by Nishimoto Daikei, on Flickr

芸術家アパート “セブン・シスターズ” -ボリショイ・モスクヴォレツキー橋からの眺望-／Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building “Seven Sisters” -View from Bolshoy Moskvoretsky Bridge- by Nishimoto Daikei, on Flickr

ロシア国防省 -モスクワ川クルーズ-／Ministry of Defence -Moscow River Cruise- by Nishimoto Daikei, on Flickr

モスクワ川／Moscow River by Nishimoto Daikei, on Flickr

芸術家アパート “セブン・シスターズ” -浮遊橋からの眺望-／Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building “Seven Sisters” -View from Floating Bridge- by Nishimoto Daikei, on Flickr

dead iron_2 by Sergei F, on Flickr

DSC02684_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

IMG_5948 by genos, on Flickr

Road to Moscow by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow. Lights of Chistoprudny boulevard by Dmitry Ardashev, on Flickr

Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow urbanistic view by Dmitry Pimenov, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

IMG_20190116_142202_1 by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

Road. Moscow. by Dmitry Kineev, on Flickr

芸術家アパート “セブン・シスターズ”／Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building “Seven Sisters” by Nishimoto Daikei, on Flickr

Untitled by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr

L1000581_C1 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Museo Pushkin de Bellas Artes, el museo Estatal de Artes Plásticas de Moscú by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

IMG_20190116_132809 by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

IMG_20190116_132823 by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

IMG_20190116_133048 by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

IMG_20190116_140831 by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

In the morning in the downtown. by Gleb Lvov, on Flickr

2019-01-26-08-45-28 by Jens Koschitzki, on Flickr

2019-01-26-16-15-44 by Jens Koschitzki, on Flickr

Metro by Diego Novaretto, on Flickr

IMG_20190116_142718 by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

On the other platform by Vlad Belkin, on Flickr

モスクワ／Moscow by Nishimoto Daikei, on Flickr

ビルジェヴァヤ広場／Birzhevaya Square by Nishimoto Daikei, on Flickr

cLENINg by GeneImages, on Flickr

Varvarka street by igor petsilyak / игорь пециляк, on Flickr

Don't touch me! by GeneImages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

H18A9769 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9767 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9771 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9775 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9783 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9789 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9797 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

DR150711_0466D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

тверская улица/ площадь революции, Moscow, Russia by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

18drc0106 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

view from my window by Vital Simonov, on Flickr

18drc0003 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17drf0013 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

El edificio Stalin o edificio en la Plaza Kudrinskaya - Las siete hermanas de Stalin - Moscú - Rusia by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

DRD160901_01027 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

オルジェイニ “ビジネスセンター”／Oruzheiny “Business Center” by Nishimoto Daikei, on Flickr

DSC02182_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7578 by Vadim Bezugly, on Flickr

IMG_7591 by Vadim Bezugly, on Flickr

IMG_7628 by Vadim Bezugly, on Flickr

IMG_7642 by Vadim Bezugly, on Flickr

IMG_7578 by Vadim Bezugly, on Flickr

пушкинская площадь/Pushkin Square, Moscow, Russia by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Фигурный мост_001 by Valeriy Gavrilyuk, on Flickr

Nativity Church at Putinki/Храм Рождества Пресвятой Богородицы в Путинках, Moscow, Russia by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

DRD161006_0831 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD161006_01211 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD161006_01285 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD161006_01540 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD161006_01637 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moderna, Leninská architektura a paneláky by Martin Bresťák, on Flickr

Граффити у кафе [© NickFW.ru - 18.01.2019г.] by Nick Patrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night traffic 2 by Oleg Kr, on Flickr

Old and new by Stanislav Anikin, on Flickr

Kremlin view by Stanislav Anikin, on Flickr

Saint Basil's Cathedral by Yuri Iliaev, on Flickr

Old Arbat, Moscow, Russia by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Крапивенский пер., Moscow, Russia by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Red Square/краснаяплощадь, Moscow, Russia by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

St. Basil's Cathedral/собо́р василия, Moscow, Russia by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Petrovsky Blvd/петровский бульвар, Moscow, Russia by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

On the other platform by Vlad Belkin, on Flickr

Kiyevskaya by Diego Novaretto, on Flickr

Metro by Diego Novaretto, on Flickr

IMG_20190116_142718 by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

wandering towards where the sun rises, the East - 003 by Roman like Douloz Volpato like Fox, on Flickr

18drc0104 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ The Savior at Winter Night by Vitaliy Ladan, on Flickr

DRD161006_01188 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

drone ambient by Sergei F, on Flickr

Tverskaya Ulitsa, Moscow, Russia by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Крапивенский пер., Moscow, Russia by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Tverskaya Ulitsa/тверская улица, Moscow by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Храм Христа Спасителя, Cathedral of Christ the Saviour, Moscow, Russia by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

большой москворецкий мост, Moscow, Russia by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

DR150809_075D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD161006_01398 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_01156 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

ボロトナヤ広場／Bolotnaya Square by Nishimoto Daikei, on Flickr

IMG_5948 by genos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MSK_2760_m by Сергей Г., on Flickr

DR150613_277D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Riverscape I by Oleg Kr, on Flickr

Russia by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

_DSC6207 by Dmitry Khristolyubov, on Flickr

_DSC0206.jpg by Marco, on Flickr

Высоко-Петровский Монастырь/Vysoko Pytrovsky Monastery, Moscow, Russia by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ The Savior at Winter Night by Vitaliy Ladan, on Flickr

DRD161006_01398 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD161006_01385 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

000_2229-v4_1 by Yanina Chernyakova, on Flickr

DRD160605_0873 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Red Square/краснаяплощадь, Moscow, Russia by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20181106-IMGP3155 by Oleg Sidorov, on Flickr

Tverskaya Ulitsa/тверская улица, Moscow by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

H18A9769 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9775 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9797 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9771 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9767 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

DSC_2709 by alpe89, on Flickr

IMG_20190116_142202_1 by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

DSC02194_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

_DSF7233 by genos, on Flickr

На тротуаре - On Pavement by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

IMG_3233-h by igor petsilyak / игорь пециляк, on Flickr

芸術家アパート “セブン・シスターズ”／Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building “Seven Sisters” by Nishimoto Daikei, on Flickr

DSC03289_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

救世主キリスト大聖堂 -ボリショイ・モスクヴォレツキー橋からの眺望-／Cathedral of Christ the Saviour -View from Bolshoy Moskvoretsky Bridge- by Nishimoto Daikei, on Flickr

Moscow City by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Moscow city by Gabi Avellaneda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

000012310007 by Diana Aramian, on Flickr

DR160218_0676D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Ostankino tower. Photo winter-summer. by Смирнов Павел, on Flickr

Ostankino tower. Photo winter-summer. by Смирнов Павел, on Flickr

Ostankino tower. Photo winter-summer. by Смирнов Павел, on Flickr

Ostankino tower. Photo winter-summer. by Смирнов Павел, on Flickr

Ostankino tower. Photo winter-summer. by Смирнов Павел, on Flickr

Ostankino tower. Photo winter-summer. by Смирнов Павел, on Flickr

DR150613_085D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drd0015 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0998 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

H18A9999 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

DRD161102_0966 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD161102_01136 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160605_0982 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

РАН by Ivan U, on Flickr

DRD160605_0962 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2019_0131F-0054 by Andrey Illarionov, on Flickr

Krymsky Bridge by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

000012310008 by Diana Aramian, on Flickr

Ostankino tower. Photo winter-summer. by Смирнов Павел, on Flickr

View of Moscow skyscrapers from Sparrow Hills by Miroslav Fedurco, on Flickr

Kremlin's wall by Andrestand, on Flickr

DR151004_1690D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD161102_0966 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD161102_0948 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5769_70_71_P2a2_700b by band68uk, on Flickr

standing still by Lackermeier Photography, on Flickr

Moscou Moscow MockBa by Béatrix SOUDAN, on Flickr

Tverskaya street (Gorky), Moscow - MOCKBA by M&B, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

El Moscova y el Kremlin by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr

Moscow 2017 by Just Aviation, on Flickr

Tvorcheskaya Studiya Master Podelkin by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

Rain! by Orr--22, on Flickr

DSC_4838-7 by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

christos-greece said:


> DRD160605_0982 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


Nice pic


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_9370_DxO by Alexandre Jourba, on Flickr

View of the city by Anastasia Feygel, on Flickr

16drb0246 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Kremlin's wall by Andrestand, on Flickr

Street by Serge Adamant, on Flickr

Untitled by Yury Markevich, on Flickr

Вид на Кремль [© NickFW.ru - 08.02.2019г.] by Nick Patrin, on Flickr

000012310008 by Diana Aramian, on Flickr

18drc0078 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drc0203 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150711_0349D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Ostankino tower. Photo winter-summer. by Смирнов Павел, on Flickr

H18A9991 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

DRD161102_01059 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Irina: High heels? But of course! by Kostya Romantikov, on Flickr

Irina: High heels? But of course! by Kostya Romantikov, on Flickr

Park Pobedy by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

morning positive by Sergei F, on Flickr

Moscow, Cathedral of Christ the Saviour, Volkhonka street, Khamovniki district. by Alexander SACALEVIC, on Flickr

State Historical Museum by Carolina Neves, on Flickr

Moscow Russia - new construction by Jack Bricker, on Flickr

Москва-Сити by Marie van der Leck, on Flickr

Hotel Metropol by Raymond Cunningham, on Flickr

Electrozavodskaya by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

1d1v2jpesixky.JPG by Geert Haustraete, on Flickr

Arbat Street, Moscow by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Arbat Street, Moscow by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

14 Feb. 2019 in Moscow by Geo History, on Flickr

IMG_5815 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr


----------



## Омич

*2018-02-16*


----------



## christos-greece

18drc0170 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160405_0476 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

16dra1030 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Walking the Road of Life by Vital Simonov, on Flickr

H18A5365 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

16dra0880 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

16dra0889 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

16dra0930 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

16dra0940 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

16dra0978 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Russia main building by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Moscow Internetional Business Center by Giuseppe Russo, on Flickr

Krymsky Bridge by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Крапивенский пер., Moscow, Russia by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018-08-04_12-14-40 by Giper LJ, on Flickr

2018-08-04_12-16-01 by Giper LJ, on Flickr

2018-08-04_12-13-41 by Giper LJ, on Flickr

2018-08-04_13-19-23 by Giper LJ, on Flickr

2018-08-04_12-35-19 by Giper LJ, on Flickr

2018-08-04_13-18-49 by Giper LJ, on Flickr

17drd0389 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

City by Anastasia Feygel, on Flickr

H18A5359 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

DR150613_276D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

16dra1185 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160218_0893D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

20190217-IMG_4587 by TAC Depirts, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

2018-08-04_12-14-40 by Giper LJ, on Flickr

2018-08-04_12-35-19 by Giper LJ, on Flickr

2018-08-04_12-40-27 by Giper LJ, on Flickr

2018-08-04_12-46-35 by Giper LJ, on Flickr

2018-08-04_12-51-25 by Giper LJ, on Flickr

0A7_DSC2498 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0994 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drc0170 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

H18A5386 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Moscow by Gennadiy Goncharov, on Flickr

16dra0914 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0m2_DSC9953 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## ancov

Moscow by Izus67


----------



## ancov

Moscow by NCD


----------



## christos-greece

MSK_3951 by Сергей Г., on Flickr

MSK_3931 by Сергей Г., on Flickr

MSK_3955 by Сергей Г., on Flickr

MSK_3858 by Сергей Г., on Flickr

MSK_3961_m by Сергей Г., on Flickr

The geometry of the city by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

DSCF4539 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr

Palace by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Scan-180805-0019 by Oleg Green, on Flickr

Watching the Stars by Antoine K, on Flickr

2018-08-04_12-12-23 by Giper LJ, on Flickr

2018-08-04_13-24-19 by Giper LJ, on Flickr

2018-08-04_12-15-39 by Giper LJ, on Flickr

2019-feb-Moscow-DSC01349 by RussianSparrow, on Flickr

Krymsky Bridge by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

000012310007 by Diana Aramian, on Flickr

Park Alley by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

Moscow: Fireworks in Honor of the Defender of the Fatherland Day
February 23rd, 2019


----------



## christos-greece

H18A5395-2 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A5400-2 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A5407 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A5395 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A5400 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

17drf0032 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

16drb0598 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

16drb0520 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

16drb0629 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Kremlin wall by Werner Böhm, on Flickr

17dra0179 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2018-08-04_12-14-40 by Giper LJ, on Flickr

2019-feb-Moscow-DSC01349 by RussianSparrow, on Flickr

City by Anastasia Feygel, on Flickr

DR150613_145D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR160218_0588D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2019_0131F-0076 by Andrey Illarionov, on Flickr

Moscow by Anna Kennedy, on Flickr

DSC07079_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

DSC07007_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

DSC07083_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

DSC07107_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

DSC07187_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

DSC07495_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

0m2_DSC5602 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0987 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150613_291D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

View of the office and business center of Moscow city and Vorobyovy Gory Park with Luzhnetskaya embankment of the Moscow river. by Georgy Golovin, on Flickr

The Cathedral of the Dormition in krutitskoe metochion in Moscow. by Georgy Golovin, on Flickr

16drb0519 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

jkvy33 by Rashad Gulmaliyev, on Flickr

Bronze monument to Queen Catherine by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Ancient metro station in Moscow, Russia by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Excursion by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

2019-02-27-09-22-36-EOSR0204 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

DSC07134_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

DSC07126_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

DSC07126_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

DSC07158_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

DSC07259_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

DSC07406_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

DRD160502_01053 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150711_0478D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150412_0224M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

H18A5423 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A5407 by Said Aminov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0m2_DSC9950 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1 марта 2019, Визит делегации Евангелическо-лютеранской церкви Финляндии в Троице-Сергиеву Лавру и МДА / 1 March 2019, Visit of the delegation of the Evangelical Lutheran Church of Finland to the Lavra of St. Sergius and the Moscow Theological Academy by Московская духовная академия, on Flickr

The North American Moscow 26 by David Ngo, on Flickr

ЖК Итальянский квартал. Вид со стороны пл. Маяковского (Триумфальной площади) by Mikhail Tir, on Flickr

18drc0224 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17dra0321 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

02-27 _DSC4106 Night Colors by piggaetón, on Flickr

Autumn Moscow city view at sunset by Bareru, on Flickr

2019-02-27-09-33-57-EOSR0216 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

Moscow-City. Winter. Fisheye. SEL16F28 + VCL-ECF1 by Kuzya Klyachkin, on Flickr

DSC07294_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

DSC08071 by ilya, on Flickr

20190217-IMG_4587 by TAC Depirts, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow by Bareru, on Flickr

17dra0670 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Kazan Monastery by Pavel Stepanov, on Flickr

02-27 _DSC4106 Night Colors by piggaetón, on Flickr

2019-02-27-09-36-01-EOSR0221 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

Moscow-City. Winter. Fisheye. SEL16F28 + VCL-ECF1 by Kuzya Klyachkin, on Flickr

Bright lighting of buildings and paths in the evening in a small town. by Georgy Golovin, on Flickr

Once in winter Moscow by Dmitry Pimenov, on Flickr

2019-feb-Moscow-DSC01364 by RussianSparrow, on Flickr

Krymsky Bridge by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

DR160306_0008D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0954 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC0206.jpg by Marco, on Flickr

DR150613_021D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

большой москворецкий мост, Moscow, Russia by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

DR150613_103D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

革命広場／Revolution Square by Nishimoto Daikei, on Flickr

- Masha by Педро Рохас, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

Moscow Maslenitsa festival (Russian Pancake Week) 2019 was opened yesterdaykay:






Varvara (Варвара) Russian singer^^
http://www.varvara-music.ru/


----------



## christos-greece

Moscou Moscow MockBa by Béatrix SOUDAN, on Flickr

MockBa City, вид на город by Béatrix SOUDAN, on Flickr

MockBa by Pablo Leal, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

Kotelnicheskaya Naberezhnaya by Antonio Hindi, on Flickr

Moscow 2017 by Just Aviation, on Flickr

Thanks for the nice lunch yesterday! by ROOM MAN, on Flickr

2013-01-30_Russie-Moscou (26) by greg varinot, on Flickr

DR151004_1720D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscou Moscow MockBa by Béatrix SOUDAN, on Flickr

View of the Kremlin and the Moscow River by Evgeniy Isaev, on Flickr

0m2_DSC9965 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

#moscowclassic 0.02 by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

Moscow_[Vision_Nikon] - 20 by Pavel Stepanov, on Flickr

Winter evening in Moscow... by Lyudmila _ F, on Flickr

moscow-city-2560x1440-wallpaper-11919_29677164283_o by Alex Ramirez, on Flickr

_DSC6863 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_1665D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150515_508D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow City Lights by Sarkis Muradyan, on Flickr

17dra0646 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

H18A6178 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A6298 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A6357 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A6284 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A6340 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A6188 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A6501 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

DRD160405_0404 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17drb0127 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17dra0226 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

MSK_4967 by Сергей Г., on Flickr

DRD160605_0825 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150613_016D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17dri0011 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

Terem Palace Domes by Michael Fenichel, on Flickr

Russia II - Moscow by Saskia B, on Flickr

Tsar Cannon - Moscow Kremlin by dhruba B, on Flickr

Lenin Stadium, Moscow by SteveInLeighton's Photos, on Flickr

St. Basil's at night, Moscow by SteveInLeighton's Photos, on Flickr

VDNKh Su-27 by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

catedral del cristo salvador de moscu by jordi Doria Vidal, on Flickr



213_6730 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_6727 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_6821 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_6833 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_6826 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

parque en moscu by jordi Doria Vidal, on Flickr

The last tram by Алексей Горохов, on Flickr

17drb0573 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17drb1154 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3_DSC6735 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17drf0038 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Zemlyanoy Val street, Moscow by Vitaly Alexandrov, on Flickr

Moscow. Kutuzovsky Avenue by Sergei F, on Flickr

+P1310610.RW2 by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

213_6586 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_6633 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_6631 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_6634 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_6637 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_6641 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

stylish guy by Sergei F, on Flickr

Moscow, Russian Federation by Werner Schneider, on Flickr

DSC09765.1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

City by Anastasia Feygel, on Flickr

H18A5359 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

View of the city by Anastasia Feygel, on Flickr

Photo shoot a long black dress on the background of the Moscow City - by Khusen Rustamov by Khusen Rustamov, on Flickr

DRD160605_0901 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BO0O0458 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

BO0O0456 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

H18A7029 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Towering over the trees by Marek Kubica, on Flickr

Somewhere in Moscow by Vitaliy Podonskiy, on Flickr

Kremlin wall from Kremlevskaya Naberezhnaya street by Miroslav Fedurco, on Flickr

213_6835 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

213_6598 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

MSK_4968_m by Сергей Г., on Flickr

H18A6410 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

MSK_4309 by Сергей Г., on Flickr

to look at sunny side by Sergei F, on Flickr

Red Scarf by Antoine K, on Flickr

Yellow Out by Antoine K, on Flickr

2018-08-04_12-12-23 by Giper LJ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC07278_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

DSC07349_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

DSC07403_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

DSC07584_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

DSC07679_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

Red Square/краснаяплощадь, Moscow, Russia by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

DSC03865_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

DR160218_0647D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drc0171 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160218_0841D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17drf0038 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_1756D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_1665D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR151004_1723D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151107_1550D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Moscow's kremlin by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Moscow's kremlin by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

18drc0191 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Vladislav Pukel, on Flickr

DR160218_0631D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

213_6646 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

H18A6340 by Said Aminov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Patriarchal Bridge by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Kitai-gorod (Moscow) / Китай-город (Москва) by Сергей Г., on Flickr

MSK_9204_m by Сергей Г., on Flickr

DR160218_0619D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151213_0748D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150412_0339M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_01070 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drc0173 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC08760 by ilya, on Flickr

Metropolis lights by Ekaterina Kuzmina, on Flickr

BO0O0214 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manezhnaya Square, Moscow, Russia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Evening Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Central Children's Store by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Sunset in Moscow by Raymond Cunningham, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by Inna Makeenko, on Flickr

Bolshoi Theatre, Moscow by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Moscow / May 2017 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr

Moscow. Polina by Mika Stetsovski, on Flickr

may 2013 || afterglow by Daniil Chizhov, on Flickr

Evening city by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Patriarch's bridge by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

#Moscow #russia #travelpieces by Rodrigo Freixo, on Flickr

Here the Everything Start by MiChaeL C., on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Tomas Molnar, on Flickr

Moscow afternoons by marin tomic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1490570 by Sergei Spiridonov, on Flickr

2019-05-11-15-43-22-DSCF5748 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

2019-05-11-15-38-51-DSCF5743 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

2019-05-11-15-24-03-DSCF5738 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

2019-05-11-14-47-10-DSCF5696 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

2019-05-11-14-58-00-DSCF5699 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

2019-05-11-15-00-29-DSCF5705 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

Oktyabrskaya by Mario Montelatici, on Flickr

South Kensington Tube Station, London, UK by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Woman posing, Moscow Kremlin by Artem Beliaikin, on Flickr

Woman posing, Moscow by Artem Beliaikin, on Flickr

#urban 0.03 by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

vadimrazumov_20181030_298396 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr

Moscow by lylla, on Flickr

Sadovoe Ring Street 018 by Pavel Koptsev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arbatskaya Metro by Mario Montelatici, on Flickr

Park Pobedy by Mario Montelatici, on Flickr

Park Pobedy by Mario Montelatici, on Flickr

Museum of the Great Patriotic War by Mario Montelatici, on Flickr

Ploschad' Revolyutsii Metro by Mario Montelatici, on Flickr

Сокольники by Alexander Jonov, on Flickr

DR150613_347D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Night Moscow by Pavel Telkov, on Flickr

DRD160405_0424 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_1707D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17drh0645 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gorky Central Park of Culture and Leisure by Stas Myagkov, on Flickr

Tube by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

DR151004_1600D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

H18A0134 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A8814 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A8865 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A8888 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9847 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

MOSCOW RUSSIA by hedyelyakim, on Flickr

MOSCOW RUSSIA by hedyelyakim, on Flickr

6_DSC5789 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Park Pobedy Metro by Mario Montelatici, on Flickr

18drb0086 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Woman walking, Moscow by Artem Beliaikin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

6_DSC5726 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMGP0101 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr

DSC_1496 (47/365) by Marat Mazepin, on Flickr

Inner city morning by Sergey Tchernyakov, on Flickr

Untitled by Dmitry Strunkin, on Flickr

Russia, Moscow, Northern river port. by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

Moscow City by Mario Montelatici, on Flickr

2019-05-11-14-47-10-DSCF5696 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

Russia by Ahmed Elfeky, on Flickr

Untitled by neverstop2travel, on Flickr

seller of greens by Sergei F, on Flickr

Russia. Spring.Moscow. North River Station by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

BO0O3301 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

DSC_7289e by Ed Kaas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Kremlin by Pavel Telkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Andrey Bukreev, on Flickr

The bizarre geometry of the old courtyards. Moscow, Russia by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Modern part of the city by neverstop2travel, on Flickr

Russia Moscow. by Andrey Bukreev, on Flickr

Poplar fluff on New Arbat street (Moscow, Russia) by Konstantin Evchenko, on Flickr

H18A6405 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

One of the seven by Maxime Chabane, on Flickr

Ancient metro station in Moscow, Russia by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

The geometry of the city by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Once in winter Moscow by Dmitry Pimenov, on Flickr

Tourists in front of the Saint Basil's Cathedral in Moscow by Marco Verch, on Flickr

COKE143 by Scott White, on Flickr


----------



## bapster2006

From just a few days ago.


Moscow MIBC 5-14-19 by Matt Bappe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

17drg0177 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160605_0993 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMG_4380 by Jérôme THEVENIN, on Flickr

IMG_4386 by Jérôme THEVENIN, on Flickr

IMG_4383 by Jérôme THEVENIN, on Flickr

IMG_4382 by Jérôme THEVENIN, on Flickr

IMG_4377 by Jérôme THEVENIN, on Flickr

IMG_4448 by Jérôme THEVENIN, on Flickr

RUS70755 - Cityscape #3. Impressive Sunset by ruslan zabolotsky, on Flickr

Moscow MIBC 5-14-19 by Matt Bappe, on Flickr

_DSC6870 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow City Skyline by Mario Montelatici, on Flickr

Moscow city. by Enrico Rigutti, on Flickr

17drd0326 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New Jerusalem Monastery in the city of Istra, Moscow Region. by alexinspire2, on Flickr

City Lights / Moscow by Roman Shtykhno, on Flickr

17drg0296 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

New residential area in Moscow. by liseykina, on Flickr

Patio by Aleksandr V., on Flickr

Fountain "Friendship of Peoples" ( Russia, Moscow) by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

Moscow MIBC 5-14-19 by Matt Bappe, on Flickr

DSC_3134 by Alexander Sav, on Flickr

RUS70755 - Cityscape #3. Impressive Sunset by ruslan zabolotsky, on Flickr

Morning by Vital Simonov, on Flickr

DRD160605_0993 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC5726 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Zaryadye park in Moscow by liseykina, on Flickr

Louna by Elena Sankina, on Flickr

DRD160605_0993 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Russia, Moscow, Northern river port. by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

Floating Bridge over Moskva river at sunrise. by liseykina, on Flickr

Sunset in Moscow. by liseykina, on Flickr

Фонтан «Каменный цветок» by Alexey Pakhomov, on Flickr

Savelovskaya by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Capital City, Moscow, Russia by Sonja Stark, on Flickr

Zaryadye Park by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

construction by Sergei F, on Flickr

2019-05-11-15-36-21-DSCF5742 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

2019-04-28-09-15-54-EOSR6864 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset in Moscow. by liseykina, on Flickr

Fountain "Friendship of Peoples" ( Russia, Moscow) by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

DSC_3169 by Alexander Sav, on Flickr

DSC_3135 by Alexander Sav, on Flickr

DSC_3120 by Alexander Sav, on Flickr

DSC_3134 by Alexander Sav, on Flickr

DSC_3144 by Alexander Sav, on Flickr

DSC_3155 by Alexander Sav, on Flickr

Capital City, Moscow, Russia by Sonja Stark, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Tomas Molnar, on Flickr

Moskva River by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Russia Moscow. by Andrey Bukreev, on Flickr

2019-04-27-07-45-35-EOSR6716 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

Moscow by greg, on Flickr

- Masha by Педро Рохас, on Flickr

«Spring Girl» (St. Patrick's Day on Arbat) by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow cityscape by Max Ryazanov, on Flickr

Moscow Lights by cmyhsi, on Flickr

Moscow city at night by Dan Poz, on Flickr

Night walk. Moscow river. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Night streets of Moscow. Mohovaya st. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Тверская by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Мясницкая by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya embankment. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

My city. Night walks. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

Moscow river. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr

BO0O3587 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

Lutherian Church by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

DR151004_1612D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5853 by Gennady Novikov, on Flickr

IMG_5867 by Gennady Novikov, on Flickr

IMG_5873 by Gennady Novikov, on Flickr

IMG_5871 by Gennady Novikov, on Flickr

IMG_5870 by Gennady Novikov, on Flickr

IMG_5876 by Gennady Novikov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0854 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Fine Art by Nigel Capelle, on Flickr

IMG_5899 by Gennady Novikov, on Flickr

My photos by Georg Georger, on Flickr

DR160306_0101D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_1537D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

cska_zenit_ubl_vtb_ (46) by VTB League, on Flickr

17dre0313 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC_0431 by Taty Taty, on Flickr

New Jerusalem Monastery_002.jpg by Valeriy Gavrilyuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0490 by Эдуард Гнутов, on Flickr

DSC_0489 by Эдуард Гнутов, on Flickr

DSC_0543 by Эдуард Гнутов, on Flickr

DSC_0546 by Эдуард Гнутов, on Flickr

DSC_0549 by Эдуард Гнутов, on Flickr

The Temple by Tony Brasier, on Flickr

DRD161006_0748 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Russia. Zelenograd. Day of the city. A parade of karts. by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

Russia. Zelenograd. Day of the city. A parade of karts. by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

DR151107_1526D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow city by mark abramicskij, on Flickr

DR150904_0993D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_0459 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow street by Andrew Bam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR150613_175D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow daily by Sergei Rodionov, on Flickr

Good night, river by Oleg Kr, on Flickr

Zaryadye Park by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Savelovskaya by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Mario Montelatici, on Flickr

Zaryadye Park Moscow, Russia by Sonja Stark, on Flickr

Afimall City by Mario Montelatici, on Flickr

Untitled by neverstop2travel, on Flickr

2019-05-11-14-47-10-DSCF5696 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

State Historical Museum by Alexey Sedoykin, on Flickr

Sadovoe Ring Street 010 by Pavel Koptsev, on Flickr

Kudrinskaya Square Building by Alexey Pakhomov, on Flickr

DSC02550_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

513_RU_Moscow_20190328 by Dmitry Vladimirov, on Flickr

BO0O3470 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC6890 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Lutherian Church by Steve Whitmarsh, on Flickr

Sunset in Moscow. by liseykina, on Flickr

18 мая 2019, Дети с ограниченными возможностями посетили Троице-Сергиеву лавру и Академию / 18 May 2019, Children with disabilities visited the Holy Trinity Lavra of St.Sergius and the Academy by Московская духовная академия, on Flickr

Three Stations by Antoine K, on Flickr

Москва, Россия by Rustam Schigabutdinow, on Flickr

Москва, Россия by Rustam Schigabutdinow, on Flickr

Москва, Россия by Rustam Schigabutdinow, on Flickr

Москва, Россия by Rustam Schigabutdinow, on Flickr

Москва, Россия by Rustam Schigabutdinow, on Flickr

Москва, Россия by Rustam Schigabutdinow, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

img_0003 by Boris Pankin, on Flickr

Untitled by neverstop2travel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City by ru13r, on Flickr

Moscow City by ru13r, on Flickr

Moscow City by ru13r, on Flickr

Moscow City by ru13r, on Flickr

WTC Moscow by ru13r, on Flickr

Moscow City by ru13r, on Flickr

17drf0085 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150613_163D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160605_01287 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow daily by Sergei Rodionov, on Flickr

DR150613_175D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17dri0553 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

BO0O3543 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

DSC_0431 by TashaG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Хохловский переулок P4091524 by Leonid Belyaev, on Flickr

Хохловский переулок P4091548 by Leonid Belyaev, on Flickr

Хохловский переулок P4091549 by Leonid Belyaev, on Flickr

Старосадский переулок by Leonid Belyaev, on Flickr

Малый Ивановский переулок by Leonid Belyaev, on Flickr

DR160302_1327D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17dri0389 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17dri0411 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

BO0O3587 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

DRD160605_0993 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR150412_0300M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Kodak Ektachrome E100 by Pavel Moroz, on Flickr

Russia_DSC7158.jpg by richmirabella, on Flickr

Russia_DSC7155.jpg by richmirabella, on Flickr

Russia_DSC7112.jpg by richmirabella, on Flickr

Russia_DSC7145.jpg by richmirabella, on Flickr

Russia_DSC7060-HDR.jpg by richmirabella, on Flickr

Russia_DSC7057-HDR.jpg by richmirabella, on Flickr

Russia_DSC6140-HDR.jpg by richmirabella, on Flickr

img_0027 by Boris Pankin, on Flickr

DR151213_0898D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

St. Basil's Cathedral by Charles Cunningham, on Flickr

18dra0132 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mockba (23) by MikeChristine Scheepers, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

Moscou Moscow MockBa by Béatrix SOUDAN, on Flickr

Tverskaya street (Gorky), Moscow - MOCKBA by M&B, on Flickr

Moscow 2017 by Just Aviation, on Flickr

Moscow City by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

MOCKBA 1 by galilea36, on Flickr

Mockba (25) by MikeChristine Scheepers, on Flickr

Moscow - The Kremlin by lultimavoltache, on Flickr

Thanks for the nice lunch yesterday! by ROOM MAN, on Flickr

DR160302_1572D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC2286 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

BO0O3192 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr


----------



## dars-dm




----------



## zilzila007

не дождетесь! (с)


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5213 (134/365) by Marat Mazepin, on Flickr

Moscow State University (MGU), Sparrow Hills, Moscow, Russia by Ministry, on Flickr

Abenddämmerung by Erich Hochstöger, on Flickr

Lomonosov Moscow State University by Andrey Senov, on Flickr

Moscow City, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

The Triumphal Gate by Andrey Senov, on Flickr

L'ensemble by Andrey Senov, on Flickr

Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building by Andrey Senov, on Flickr

Hotel Ukraina by Andrey Senov, on Flickr

Selector Live Showcase_Afisha Picnic_Konstantin Kondrukhov (29) by Cultural and Education Section, British Embassy, on Flickr

Downtown Moscow by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

DSC02982_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr


----------



## the_tower

deleted


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5213 (134/365) by Marat Mazepin, on Flickr

Protests in Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

IMG05715-inst-glow by genos, on Flickr

IMG05741-inst-glow by genos, on Flickr

IMG05769-inst-glow by genos, on Flickr

DSC02077 by genos, on Flickr

DSC02134 by genos, on Flickr

L'ensemble by Andrey Senov, on Flickr

Downtown Moscow by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

17drc0309 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

img_0069 by Boris Pankin, on Flickr

Jardines de Alexander-3 by e_velo (εωγ), on Flickr

Rio Moscova-3 by e_velo (εωγ), on Flickr

Catedral de Cristo Salvador-1 by e_velo (εωγ), on Flickr

20190805_0122 Underground station by Marcello Colajanni, on Flickr

17dri0118 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_0357 by Mikhail Lukyanov, on Flickr

Moscow City by e_velo (εωγ), on Flickr

_MG_1124.jpg by Jan Hofheiz, on Flickr

Moscow City, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow City, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow City, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow City, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building by Andrey Senov, on Flickr

Moscow City by David Mrosek, on Flickr

Selector Live Showcase_Afisha Picnic_Konstantin Kondrukhov (30) by Cultural and Education Section, British Embassy, on Flickr

Moscow Underground Magic by Aleksandra Lechki, on Flickr

IMGP1046 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Москва-Сити/Moscow-City by Денис Степанов, on Flickr

City at sunset 3 by Aleksandr Kavun, on Flickr

2019-07-07-10-41-09-EOSR8750 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

DSC08768 by Денис Степанов, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by ru13r, on Flickr

2019-07-02-09-41-21-EOSR8668 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

International fireworks festival, Brateevsky Park, Moscow, 2019
https://pyrofest.ru/eng

Italy team, 3rd place winner





hope you'll like it


----------



## zilzila007

International fireworks festival, Brateevsky Park, Moscow, 2019
https://pyrofest.ru/eng

Canada team


----------



## christos-greece

IMG06359-inst-glow by genos, on Flickr

DSC02029 by genos, on Flickr

IMG03392 by genos, on Flickr

IMG_4362 by genos, on Flickr

IMG03141-inst-glow by genos, on Flickr

patchwork of things by Evan Chaidze, on Flickr

IMGP1037 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Evening Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Untitled by BROCHARD Alexandre, on Flickr

Untitled by BROCHARD Alexandre, on Flickr

IMGP7266 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Moscow. Kiev station. Morning by Sergei F, on Flickr

Krymsky Bridge by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Hotel Radisson-Ukraine, Moscow, Russia. Presnenskaya embankment, traffic, light traces from car headlights. by Georgy Golovin, on Flickr

Сar traffic by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Manezhnaya Square by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

QI8A3566 by komissarov_a, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

17drh0255 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMG_0086 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

Panorama of Moscow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr

illuminated Moskva River in Moscow city by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

Kiến trúc cổ tại Nga by Huong Trinh, on Flickr

Untitled by Сергей Лямов, on Flickr

Happy birthday, my city! by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr

COKE143 by Scott White, on Flickr

L1000581_C1 by -OlAf-, on Flickr

«Waiting» by Non Null, on Flickr

Yauza gate, Mkscow by Michael Ravodin, on Flickr

The Cathedral of Christ the Savior, Moscow by Ded Pihto, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MSK_2148_m by Сергей Г., on Flickr

MSK_2151_m by Сергей Г., on Flickr

MSK_2162 by Сергей Г., on Flickr

MSK_2142_m by Сергей Г., on Flickr

MSK_2131_m by Сергей Г., on Flickr

MSK_2105_m by Сергей Г., on Flickr

IMG06359-inst-glow by genos, on Flickr

img_0012 by Boris Pankin, on Flickr

2019_0810_18263700 by Mikhail Grebenshchikov, on Flickr

BO0O3679-2 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

DR150911_0156D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_MG_9006 by Mikhail Lukyanov, on Flickr

0m2_DSC9778 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150613_189D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drd0010 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC4770 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Novoarbatsky most, Radisson Royal Hotel by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr

Iconic Mosow by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr

Night Lights by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr

прогулки по Москве | Moscow walks by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr

Кремлевская набережная - The Kremlin Embankment by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

Moscow walks by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

Moscow Kremlin and view on Prechistenskaya embarkment by Mikhail G, on Flickr

Evening Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Сar traffic by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Никольская ул. by Сергей, on Flickr

Low sky. by Gleb Lvov, on Flickr

City life by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Moscow - City of Flowing Lights.. by Hakan Gil, on Flickr

Moscow by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr

Frends by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG06382-inst-glow by genos, on Flickr

Entrance by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

dra140520_0101 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Heartbeat / Moscow by Boris SV, on Flickr

Night Lights by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr

moscow skyline by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Moscow-City at Dusk by Oner17, on Flickr

My city. by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr

Privet by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

879 by Sergey Norin, on Flickr

Kosmopark by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Bolshoi Theatre by Oner17, on Flickr

Moscow bicycle parade. by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr

bcdbbr544 by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Untitled by Christine Snail, on Flickr

Moscow by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr

moscow night by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

Пешком по Замоскворечью. часть 1 with English subtitles
hope you'll like it :hi:


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by in_fumes, on Flickr

DRA110509_0427 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow walks by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

View of the Kremlin from Patriarchy Most by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Evening Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr

Moscow river with Metro bridge by Andrey, on Flickr

Heartbeat / Moscow by Boris SV, on Flickr

moscow sunset by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Novoarbatsky most, Radisson Royal Hotel by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr

View to the right from Bolshoy Kamenny Bridge by Varvara, on Flickr

1226 by Sergey Norin, on Flickr

Red Square. Night Moscow. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

2_DSC5500 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow - City of Flowing Lights.. by Hakan Gil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L1000581_C1 by -OlAf-, on Flickr

1m2_DSC1518 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

LightsND by Stan Krotov, on Flickr

IMG_0092 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_0091 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_0090 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_0087 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_0086 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_0083 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_0040 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

IMG_0012 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

8_DSC1556 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0255 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150702_444D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

COKE143 by Scott White, on Flickr

DR150702_367D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_1141.jpg by Jan Hofheiz, on Flickr

_MG_1143.jpg by Jan Hofheiz, on Flickr

_MG_1139.jpg by Jan Hofheiz, on Flickr

_MG_1127.jpg by Jan Hofheiz, on Flickr

_MG_1115.jpg by Jan Hofheiz, on Flickr

Observation Deck by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Night Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow Kremlin by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Footbridge by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Once in winter Moscow by Dmitry Pimenov, on Flickr

IMGP7262 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

DR150408_0818M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow State University by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

Skyscrapers of the office and business center "Moscow City" by Georgy Golovin, on Flickr

Fans on Nikolskaya by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People playing with flock of pigeons in a square by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

moscow sunset by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

_MG_0877 by Mikhail Lukyanov, on Flickr

Moscow by Olaf Alien, on Flickr

Modernize Moscow by Syuqor Aizzat, on Flickr

The Moscow-City complex at sunset by Nicola Paltani, on Flickr

Night Lights by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr

Hotel Ukraine night shot by Andrey Permitin, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr

Moscow by michael_jeddah, on Flickr

Moscow. Kiev station. Morning by Sergei F, on Flickr

2_DSC7606 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Old and new by Stanislav Anikin, on Flickr

Arbat Street, Moscow by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Spring photographic games for girls by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow city II by Alexander Novikov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Andrew Goldman, on Flickr

2014-09-05 (248/365) by Taema, on Flickr

Moscow City Lights by Pavel K, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Aleksandr V., on Flickr

Moscow-city by Pavel Kazachkov, on Flickr

DSC_3082_LR by guillaume cretenot, on Flickr

Winter in Moscow by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Moscow by Erden Ozer, on Flickr

Moscow at night by Andrey Kowanowsky, on Flickr

Untitled by aww_kronil, on Flickr

... by Andrey, on Flickr

Moscow by Koray Bektas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City by Serj Bezhenar, on Flickr

Moscow City by Aleksandr V., on Flickr

Moscow City by Andrei Bessolitsyn, on Flickr

Moscow City by Aram Bagdasaryan, on Flickr

Moscow city. by Enrico Rigutti, on Flickr

Moscow city by Alexander Sokolov, on Flickr

Moscow city by Harrison, on Flickr

Moscow. by Arthur Tarasov, on Flickr

Moscow-city by Serezhka wow, on Flickr

Moscow City by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Winter in Moscow by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Portrait at Moscow City by Andrew Goldman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Métro orange - Saint Philippe du Roule by peter clifford, on Flickr

Moscow city by Nasty Fox, on Flickr

Moscou City, Moscow, москва by Béatrix SOUDAN, on Flickr

_MG_7489 by Mikhail Lukyanov, on Flickr

Evening Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

sony-1-30 by genos, on Flickr

Москва сити / Moscow city by Dmitri Trotsenko, on Flickr

Diversity on the bridge by Hiroki Kawana, on Flickr

People playing with flock of pigeons in a square by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

R0006646 by ilya, on Flickr

R0002314 by ilya, on Flickr

_MG_0357 by Mikhail Lukyanov, on Flickr

DSC03977 by Charles Burns, on Flickr

L'ensemble by Andrey Senov, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

Festive fireworks in honor of the 872 anniversary of Moscow, VDNH

Happy Birthday Moscow! :cheers1:


----------



## ArchiMos

https://www.mos.ru/news/item/61762073/


----------



## ArchiMos

https://www.mos.ru/city/projects/vdnh80/


----------



## ArchiMos

Goryki Park - City Day Celebrations





































https://www.mos.ru/news/item/61767073/


----------



## christos-greece

17drh0377 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_MG_0877 by Mikhail Lukyanov, on Flickr

People playing with flock of pigeons in a square by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

IMG0638 by genos, on Flickr

_MG_7364 by Mikhail Lukyanov, on Flickr

Vernadsky avenue_047.jpg by Valeriy Gavrilyuk, on Flickr

Пятницкая ул. Фонтан Адам и Ева by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Novodevichy Convent, Moscow. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Novodevichy Convent, Moscow. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Novodevichy Convent, Moscow. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Novodevichy Convent, Moscow. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Grave of S. M. Soloviev. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Evening Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow by BROCHARD Alexandre, on Flickr

DSC_0187 by TashaG, on Flickr

Russia by Ahmed Elfeky, on Flickr

*** by Aleksej Egorov, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos

https://www.mos.ru/mayor/media/photo/7154057/carousel/2/8/


----------



## christos-greece

Kremlin and embankment of the Moscow river by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Streets of Moscow (1100x733) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

Untitled by Leon Fayer, on Flickr

MARRIOTT HOTEL MOSCOW by PM.SABATER, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

Tverskaya street (Gorky), Moscow - MOCKBA by M&B, on Flickr

Moscow City by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

faroles en moscu-moscow by jordi Doria Vidal, on Flickr

moscow streets by svabodda, on Flickr

Trubnaya square. Moscow. by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr

Aladdin's cave by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Football fans on the streets of Moscow by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

2a7_DSC1376 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC0190 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Untitled by Max Negrini, on Flickr

Sconosciuta con micio per le vie di Mosca Young woman with kitty in a Moscow street Agosto 2000 by big camera, on Flickr

DSC_0999 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

1-IMGP3579 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR150809_125D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow CIty Center 1Hs-Day by [email protected], on Flickr

DSC02303-2 by Pao Mao, on Flickr

_MG_2018 by Mikhail Lukyanov, on Flickr

P8310899 by ilya, on Flickr

P8310909 by ilya, on Flickr

P8310923 by ilya, on Flickr

P8310920 by ilya, on Flickr

P8311001 by ilya, on Flickr

P8311007 by ilya, on Flickr

P8311020 by ilya, on Flickr

R0007603 by ilya, on Flickr

R0007746 by ilya, on Flickr

R0007363 by ilya, on Flickr

8_DSC3239 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC04605 by Lewin Bormann, on Flickr

DSC04493 by Lewin Bormann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_1771 by Mikhail Lukyanov, on Flickr

_MG_0934_ by Mikhail Lukyanov, on Flickr

_MG_7489 by Mikhail Lukyanov, on Flickr

_MG_0971_ by Mikhail Lukyanov, on Flickr

P1490570 by Sergei Spiridonov, on Flickr

Old buildings in Vyborg, Russia by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Mercado de Izmailovo by e_velo (εωγ), on Flickr

Avenida Kutuzov-4 by e_velo (εωγ), on Flickr

Moscow City by e_velo (εωγ), on Flickr

DR160218_0810D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center_016.jpg by Valeriy Gavrilyuk, on Flickr

Moscow daily by Serge Ro, on Flickr

17drh0061 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

BO0O4052 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Prechistenskaya Embankment by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Колокольня Димитрия Донского by Alexander Sokolov, on Flickr

the allure of the new arriving downtown melée, scott richard by torbakhopper, on Flickr

Stoleshnikov Lane by Varvara, on Flickr

2017-10-23--11-41-05 by Igor Ullman, on Flickr

Novoarbatsky most, Radisson Royal Hotel by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr

Moscow-Roma by romantikalk, on Flickr

Hypersonic by kishjar?, on Flickr

On the evening streets of Moscow by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

DRD160405_0718 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Никольская ул. by Сергей, on Flickr

Winter in Moscow by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Oner17, on Flickr

love in Moscow by Kirill Gudkow, on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos

Photos from: https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/1067495.html


----------



## FabriFlorence

Москва, я люблю тебя!


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_1771 by Mikhail Lukyanov, on Flickr

Untitled by Alex Sevruk, on Flickr

_MG_0934_ by Mikhail Lukyanov, on Flickr

Moscow City, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Teatro Bolshoi-02 by e_velo (εωγ), on Flickr

RUS70755 - Cityscape #3. Impressive Sunset by ruslan zabolotsky, on Flickr

Moscow MIBC 5-14-19 by Matt Bappe, on Flickr

Moscow by Rasika Tharanga, on Flickr

18 мая 2019, Дети с ограниченными возможностями посетили Троице-Сергиеву лавру и Академию / 18 May 2019, Children with disabilities visited the Holy Trinity Lavra of St.Sergius and the Academy by Московская духовная академия, on Flickr

16drb0518 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC_3159 by Alexander Sav, on Flickr

0149_DSC_4645 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

0163_DSC_5395 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

0411_DSC0657 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

0404_DSC0621 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

0m2_DSC9801 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos

https://cr2.livejournal.com/798726.html


----------



## christos-greece

_Q9A2089 by Francoise Gaujour, on Flickr

Happy birthday, my city! by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr

bmbjigyj by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

***** by Denis Shidlovskiy, on Flickr

Morning in Moscow. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

IMG_1103 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

RUS67457(Aspiration Upward) by ruslan zabolotsky, on Flickr

RUS67311(Moscow Sunset) by ruslan zabolotsky, on Flickr

DSC_0445 by Pan Wankz, on Flickr

7_DSC7119 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151107_1283D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Kiến trúc cổ tại Nga by Huong Trinh, on Flickr

DSCF2421 by Felix Lyulin, on Flickr

3_DSC7616 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Wind by Андрей Евдокимов, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City by Serj Bezhenar, on Flickr

Moscow City by Andrei Bessolitsyn, on Flickr

Moscow City by Andrew Goldman, on Flickr

Moscow City by Evgeny Bobokal, on Flickr

Moscow City by Arnaud Bretz, on Flickr

Moscow-City by 42recorder, on Flickr

moscow city by Azmi Demirel, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Андрей Раевнёв, on Flickr

Moscow at night by Andrey Kowanowsky, on Flickr

The Moscow Kremlin by Darius, on Flickr

kamergerskiy pereulok by Svetlana, on Flickr

Moscow street by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr

Moscow by Aleksey Yepanchintcev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kremlin and embankment of the Moscow river by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Streets of Moscow (1100x733) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

sDSC-5316 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

Tverskaya street (Gorky), Moscow - MOCKBA by M&B, on Flickr

Russia II - Moscow by Saskia B, on Flickr

Moscow City by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

Buildings of Moscow International Business Center, Moscow, Russia by Anatoly V., on Flickr

Football fans on the streets of Moscow by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Football fans on the streets of Moscow by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Tsar Cannon - Moscow Kremlin by dhruba B, on Flickr

DSC_1364 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

8_DSC3609 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow - The Church of Barbara the Great Martyr on Varvarka by Pavel Stepanov, on Flickr

XOKA6304bs by [email protected], on Flickr

XOKA6404s by [email protected], on Flickr

XOKA6389s by [email protected], on Flickr

XOKA6386bs by [email protected], on Flickr

XOKA6213bs by [email protected], on Flickr

XOKA6340bs by [email protected], on Flickr

XOKA6187bs by [email protected], on Flickr

XOKA6398bs by [email protected], on Flickr

Mourfo by Antoine K, on Flickr

000054340017 by Saul Goodman, on Flickr

img_0030 by Boris Pankin, on Flickr

Begovaya street in Moscow by Valery Kleymenov, on Flickr

DSCF5088 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr

IMG0638 by genos, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

*Moscow Central Diameter railway lines pavilion *
hope'll like it :hi:


----------



## ArchiMos

Photod from: https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/1092765.html


----------



## ArchiMos

Photos from: https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/1093968.html


----------



## christos-greece

Pavilions of Riga Central Market and The Academy of Sciences building by ilokse, on Flickr

Latvian Academy of Sciences 'Stalin's birthday cake', Riga, Latvia by Andy Hartley, on Flickr

Moscow views by Denis Martynkin, on Flickr

the allure of the new arriving downtown melée, scott richard by torbakhopper, on Flickr

Moscow City, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center_030.jpg by Valeriy Gavrilyuk, on Flickr

Untitled by lemank, on Flickr

Moscow daily by Serge Ro, on Flickr

Patio by Aleksandr V., on Flickr

P1490570 by Sergei Spiridonov, on Flickr

Moscow, 1978 Leninskaya square by Sofia Drimkamtru, on Flickr

GMN_4176 by Mikhail Grebenshchikov, on Flickr

6_DSC5708 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Monotony by Vasilije Vasic, on Flickr

DSC06477_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

kamergerskiy pereulok by Svetlana, on Flickr

Moscow Street by John Carlton, on Flickr

Moscow by michael_jeddah, on Flickr

DSC_3288_LR by guillaume cretenot, on Flickr

Moscow by Evgenii Klebanov, on Flickr

Tverskaya square by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Moscow by siriuslena76, on Flickr

Moscow street by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr

Moscow by Evgenii Klebanov, on Flickr

Moscow by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr

Moscow Arbat Street by !eberhard, on Flickr

Moscow by Aleksey Yepanchintcev, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

hello everybody :hi: 
please check out a new video of historical Moscow: 
Zamoskvorechye district, Moscow Ancient Churches and much more, video walking tour with English subtitles 
*Pyatnitskaya Street - one of the oldest and beautiful streets in Moscow* 






hope you'll like it


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Moscow-City-by-drone-0076 by travelordiephoto, on Flickr

Russia Daily Life by Pavel Golovkin, on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos

Christos-greece can you, please, do us all a favor and stop posting photos in this thread that are not from Moscow or really outdated, thank you!


----------



## ArchiMos

christos-greece said:


> Pavilions of Riga Central Market and The Academy of Sciences building by ilokse, on Flickr
> 
> Latvian Academy of Sciences 'Stalin's birthday cake', Riga, Latvia by Andy Hartley, on Flickr
> 
> Don´t you see your own notes, this is not Moscow


----------



## ArchiMos

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr

These photos are from Ulan-Ude and Vladivostok - NOT MOSCOW


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow, Russia by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Untitled by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

View over Moscow by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Red Square, Moscow by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Comin' and going by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Central Children's Store. Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

Lights of the night city. Moscow. by ANATOLY LIPATOV, on Flickr

Night Lights of the Great City. Moscow, Russia, the Towers of the Business center "Moscow-City", Presnenskaya Embankment, Presnensky district. by Alexander SACALEVIC, on Flickr

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr

DSCF1725 by vlad, on Flickr

Underground by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya embankment by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

IMG_6288_Night view from Patriarshy bridge, Moscow by Andrii Polyakov, on Flickr

17drj0144 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

8 (1 of 1) by Koushik Sasmal, on Flickr

Moscow by Nadezhda Katasonova, on Flickr

duty at the metro station Mayakovskaya by валентин паршин, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Holy Russia, Moscow, the Iberian (Resurrection) Gate and the Iveron Chapel (built in 1538, demolished in 1931, restored in 1995), Manege Square, Kitai-Gorod, Tverskoy district. by Alexander SACALEVIC, on Flickr

Sunset over Radisson royal hotel, Moscow by Dmitri Trotsenko, on Flickr

Russia, Moscow, the Evening lights of Manezhnaya Square, Kitai-Gorod, Tverskoy district. by Alexander SACALEVIC, on Flickr

H18A9476 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9481 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9489 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9493 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9573 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9482 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0006 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building by Eugenia, on Flickr

GUM by Eugenia, on Flickr

Me at the observation point by Eugenia, on Flickr

Moscow-City-by-drone-0087 by travelordiephoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Internetional Business Center by Giuseppe Russo, on Flickr

17drd0389 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20190217-IMG_4587 by TAC Depirts, on Flickr

jkvy33 by Rashad Gulmaliyev, on Flickr

H18A5407 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Autumn Moscow city view at sunset by Bareru, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow by Bareru, on Flickr

Excursion by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Once in winter Moscow by Dmitry Pimenov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0954 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Kotelnicheskaya Naberezhnaya by Antonio Hindi, on Flickr

_DSC6863 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

H18A6178 by Said Aminov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night walk. Moscow river. by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr

My city. Night walks. by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya embankment. by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr

Night streets. Moscow. by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr

Kremlin. 2nd photo. by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr

Kremlin. by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr

DRD161006_0748 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMG_20180928_151652 by suigintou13, on Flickr

Dat Moscow street by Andrew Bam, on Flickr

DRD160901_0455 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Moscow City, autumn view by Aram Bagdasaryan, on Flickr

IMGP1154 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow-14-[Olympus_PenD] by Pavel Stepanov, on Flickr

Moscow city by Andrew Ivanov, on Flickr

Red Square by Anton Znamenshchikov, on Flickr

Moscow-City-by-drone-0077 by travelordiephoto, on Flickr

Moscow-City-by-drone-0078 by travelordiephoto, on Flickr

Moscow-City-by-drone-0088 by travelordiephoto, on Flickr

Moscow-City-by-drone-0087 by travelordiephoto, on Flickr

Moscow-City-by-drone-0080 by travelordiephoto, on Flickr

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr

Moscow city by Dmitri Trotsenko, on Flickr

Russia by Nino Lo Pinto, on Flickr

What happened? In what a problem? by Sergei F, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center by Aleksey Makeev, on Flickr

_MG_1948 by Mikhail Lukyanov, on Flickr

0319__MG_9667 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

тренировка, training by Béatrix SOUDAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

** by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

mi-20190503-052143-0,7-Edit.jpg by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Kind, funny photo. Russia. Moscow. by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

Moscow river by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

Moscow river by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

img680 by foundin_a_attic, on Flickr

vadimrazumov_20191015_335539 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr

IMG_0945 by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Москва by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

DSCF6772 by vlad, on Flickr

Kodak DCS Pro SLR/n by Georg Georger, on Flickr

IMG_0909 by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Church of St. Demetrius of Thessaloniki (Dmitrovskoe) / Церковь Димитрия Солунского (с. Дмитровское) by Сергей Г., on Flickr

Storm in Moscow by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP3151 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr

Out in front of Red Square by Paul Frankenstein, on Flickr

Wall, Bridge and ... by Tania L, on Flickr

Moscow night by ©Andrey, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Moscow fall by Vyacheslav Fedyanov, on Flickr

Moscow City by JL D, on Flickr

Moscow City by Valeri Pizhanski, on Flickr

Dat Moscow street by Andrew Bam, on Flickr

3_DSC7616 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Dostoyevskaya station by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

gjgjt67io7t67 by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

DSCF1290 by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Valeri Pizhanski, on Flickr

Moscow City by Valeri Pizhanski, on Flickr

Vesna_v_Moskve-16 by Alevtina Alekseeva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC02030 by Federico Legge, on Flickr

DSC02021 by Federico Legge, on Flickr

DSC02019 by Federico Legge, on Flickr

DSC02024 by Federico Legge, on Flickr

DSC02016 by Federico Legge, on Flickr

DSC02042 by Federico Legge, on Flickr

DSC02110 by Federico Legge, on Flickr

Taken on Russian street in Moscow by Alain chrispin Habarurema, on Flickr

Moscow Avenue by thomas cabrelli, on Flickr

At the Races by Antoine K, on Flickr

Bus wating in Moscow by Helmut Eichinger, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Red Square in Moscow at sunrise. by Ivan Volchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

511876682 by Riviera Travel, on Flickr

Mayakovskaya Station by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr

St Basil's Cathedral by Aleksei Didenko, on Flickr

Moscow, an Amazing City by Night - Capital City of Russia by Kel Squire, on Flickr

Storm in Moscow by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

517798014 by Riviera Travel, on Flickr

Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building by Eugenia, on Flickr

Blue Heart by Antoine K, on Flickr

autumn by Lona Pankratova, on Flickr

img322 by Timur Mukhmadeev, on Flickr

Moscow Avenue by thomas cabrelli, on Flickr

Moscow Street 莫斯科街道 by 启疆, on Flickr

Tverskaya street, Moscow by Dmitri Trotsenko, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

_MG_1948 by Mikhail Lukyanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red Square by Debatra Mazumdar, on Flickr

Moskau by Thomas Berg, on Flickr

Moskau by Thomas Berg, on Flickr

Moskau by Thomas Berg, on Flickr

Moskau by Thomas Berg, on Flickr

Moskau by Thomas Berg, on Flickr

Moskau - Ausstellung der Errungenschaften der Volkswirtschaft (WDNCh) by Thomas Berg, on Flickr

Moscou Moscow MockBa by Béatrix SOUDAN, on Flickr

Moscow 2017 by Just Aviation, on Flickr

Moscow 2017 by Just Aviation, on Flickr

VDNKh Friendship of Nations fountain by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

3_DSC7867 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Summer Butovo by artf1ex, on Flickr

511876682 by Riviera Travel, on Flickr

Yellow by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Moscow at evening by Bobby Chan, on Flickr

Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

Stadium "Otkrytie Arena" Spartak Moscow by Alexey Pakhomov, on Flickr

moscow russia 15 by stan davies, on Flickr

moscow russia 132 by stan davies, on Flickr

034 by yeuk ming lau, on Flickr

Kremlin by Riviera Travel, on Flickr

The Wife by Gautam Sethi, on Flickr

DSCF6784 by vlad, on Flickr

The Moscow Metro - Russia by Kel Squire, on Flickr

Changing Of The Guard. by Guy, on Flickr

IMG_0909 by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Postcard from Moscow by Rob Coates, on Flickr

Prechistenskaya Embankment by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Kazansky by Debatra Mazumdar, on Flickr

San Basilio - Mosca by Francesco Ciccotti, on Flickr

The Cathedral of Christ the Saviour in Moscow by Serge Ro, on Flickr

Main building of Moscow State University. by Ivan Volchek, on Flick

Moscow. Night lights of Vorobyovy Gory by Dmitry Ardashev, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Night Lights of the Great City. Moscow, Russia, the Towers of the Business center "Moscow-City", Presnenskaya Embankment, Presnensky district. by Alexander SACALEVIC, on Flickr

Best Eastern European Cities by TravelWithaSilverLining, on Flickr

DR150904_0620D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Things To Do in Moscow by TravelWithaSilverLining, on Flickr

DRD160502_0166 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Underground metro station in Paris, France by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

1_DSC7097 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow city (Moscow International Business Center) , Russia by Ivan Volchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_GMN0160 by Mikhail Grebenshchikov, on Flickr

DR150702_112D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Skating rink at VDNH by СВ Окна ВДНХ, on Flickr

Skating rink at VDNH by СВ Окна ВДНХ, on Flickr

Skating rink at VDNH by СВ Окна ВДНХ, on Flickr

Skating rink at VDNH by СВ Окна ВДНХ, on Flickr

Central Pavilion of VDNH. November evening by СВ Окна ВДНХ, on Flickr

Narrow street by Vasilije Vasic, on Flickr

Anti-postcards. Il est temps de décoller by eric shur, on Flickr

Blue Jeans by Antoine K, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Filat Astakhov, on Flickr

DSC02025 by Federico Legge, on Flickr

XOKA6197bs by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

Midday in Moscow by vittorio vida, on Flickr

Moscow 3 Photos (826) by tjsuresh, on Flickr

Moscow 3 Photos (833) by tjsuresh, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

XOKA6193bs by [email protected], on Flickr

Lomonosov Moscow State University (MSU) main building. by Ivan Volchek, on Flickr

18drf0136 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17dra0001 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17drd0797 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0868 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

18drg0239 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Antiques & Sneakers by Antoine K, on Flickr

Metro de Moscú by Ivan Castillo Otero, on Flickr

Holy Russia, Moscow, Transfiguration Church over the Holy gates in Bogoroditse-Smolensky Novodevichy convent, Novodevichy Passage, Khamovniki district. by Alexander SACALEVIC, on Flickr

Metro de Moscú by Ivan Castillo Otero, on Flickr

Plaza Roja by Ivan Castillo Otero, on Flickr

Moscow wins &lsquo;tourism Oscar,&rsquo; overtaking Paris, London, NYC &amp; others as world&rsquo;s top city destination by Patrizia Wish, on Flickr

Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

DR150408_0788M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Skyscrapers Moscow-City by Alexey Pakhomov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0868 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Standing Out by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos

https://chronograph.livejournal.com/347014.html


----------



## christos-greece

Skating rink at VDNH by СВ Окна ВДНХ, on Flickr

Skating rink at VDNH by СВ Окна ВДНХ, on Flickr

Skating rink at VDNH by СВ Окна ВДНХ, on Flickr

Skating rink at VDNH by СВ Окна ВДНХ, on Flickr

Christmas lights in a central valley of VDNH by СВ Окна ВДНХ, on Flickr

Arch of the main entrance of VDNH by СВ Окна ВДНХ, on Flickr

Underground metro station in Paris, France by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Standing Out by Antoine K, on Flickr

Near Tverskaya street, Moscow by Dmitri Trotsenko, on Flickr

100_1551 by bpawlik, on Flickr

Night Moscow City by artf1ex, on Flickr

bearded man by Sergei F, on Flickr

H18A8581 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Kris by Vladislav Pukel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2_DSC9532 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Church of the Holy Martyr Clement of the Pope in Zamoskvorechye. Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

Kazansky by Debatra Mazumdar, on Flickr

Moscow River by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Night Moscow City by artf1ex, on Flickr

Moscow. Night lights of Vorobyovy Gory by Dmitry Ardashev, on Flickr

Kremlin wall and Moskva river on sunrise by Riviera Travel, on Flickr

Mayakovskaya Station by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr

8_DSC1582 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160218_0349D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Métro orange - Saint Philippe du Roule (Explored 6/9/19 #122) by peter clifford, on Flickr

18dre0038 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0868 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kremlin Embankment by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

511876682 by Riviera Travel, on Flickr

517798014 by Riviera Travel, on Flickr

500507639 by Riviera Travel, on Flickr

St Petersburg - Vasilevsky Island (DT) NEW by Riviera Travel, on Flickr

SXC St Petersburg - Church of the Spilled Blood - Confirmation from Gordana Mirkovic 1261573_63400635 CMYK edit by Riviera Travel, on Flickr

St Petersburg - Peterhof Gardens (DT) NEW Crop by Riviera Travel, on Flickr

XOKA6340bs by [email protected], on Flickr

6_DSC6296 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0802 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Comin' and going by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

sony-1-30 by genos, on Flickr

Protests in Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

My city. Dxo film pack. by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr

2a7_DSC1135 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Rasskazovka by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Saint Basil's Cathedral, Red Square in Moscow, Russia. by Peter Hutchins, on Flickr

20180828_145210 by Евгений Васин, on Flickr

Untitled by Yury Markevich, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Emiliano Perillo, on Flickr

Garden ring by Mikhail G, on Flickr

Waiting... Moscow Metro by globetrekimages, on Flickr

The life of the street by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

IMG_20180917_122403 by suigintou13, on Flickr

L1000581_C1 by -OlAf-, on Flickr

H18A8352 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Moscow Kremlin and New Year by Aleksei Ezhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

23200008 by Filat Astakhov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0377 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Ralf Koplin, on Flickr

H18A8375 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A8510 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A8679 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A8736 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A8770 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A8820 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

FederationTower-005 by Алексей Лазарев, on Flickr

Moscow Silhouettes by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Climate Emergency 2 by Andy Brown, on Flickr

Moscow City by Ralf Koplin, on Flickr

Moscow River by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

A little bit of nature by Viacheslav Slobodchuk, on Flickr

Novoarbatsky Bridge by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Winter Night at the Moscow International Business Center - Moscow - Russia by [email protected], on Flickr

IMG08091 by Savva Sokolov, on Flickr

H18A8913 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9160 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Kremlin Embankment by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

View of Moscow City by Eugenia, on Flickr

Underground by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Things To Do in Moscow by TravelWithaSilverLining, on Flickr

DRD160901_0660 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMG02407-inst-glow by Savva Sokolov, on Flickr

Russia, Moscow - Rainy day over the Red Square - September 2018 by Cyprien Hauser, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Russians girls are as great looking as the skyscrapers.


----------



## christos-greece

New year in Moscow by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

New year in Moscow by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

New year in Moscow by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

New year in Moscow by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

New year in Moscow by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

New year in Moscow by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

New year in Moscow by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

New year in Moscow by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

8edweb by Savva Sokolov, on Flickr

Russia, Moscow - Rainy day over the Red Square - September 2018 by Cyprien Hauser, on Flickr

Station "Electrozavodskaya" of the Moscow metro by Alexey Pakhomov, on Flickr

Yellow by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Moscow by Slava Zayko, on Flickr

3_DSC7476c by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## amg358

Некоторые фото видел и не раз и уже не два,а раза 4-5 минимум.


----------



## FabriFlorence

^^ This is Paris, not Moscow.


----------



## christos-greece

Stranger woman. Moscow, Russia by danilamel, on Flickr

DSC00754 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC04073 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC03928 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ00729 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC04590 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ00061 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

rainy by Nikolay Semenov, on Flickr

18drg0127 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

New year in Moscow by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

18dre0316 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

New year in Moscow by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

H18A9244 by Said Aminov, on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos

https://chronograph.livejournal.com/346800.html#cutid1


----------



## zilzila007

hello everybody! :hi:
please check out the new video Christmas and New Year 2020 decorations in Red Square and GUM in Moscow
hope you'll like it


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3226 by Savva Sokolov, on Flickr

0A77II_DSC0780 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Antipostcards. La liberté de parler et la liberté de filmer by eric shur, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

New year in Moscow street by Aleksei Ezhkov, on Flickr

Izmaylovo Moscow by Aleksei Ezhkov, on Flickr

Streets of Moscow by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Kremlin by Arthur Janotta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ivan the great bell tower by martin.keir, on Flickr

Kremlin by martin.keir, on Flickr

Cathedral square by martin.keir, on Flickr

Moscow metro lighting by martin.keir, on Flickr

Moscow metro entrance by martin.keir, on Flickr

Moscow by BROCHARD Alexandre, on Flickr

Moscow City. View of the business center from the Taras Shevchenko embankment by Andrew Baskevich, on Flickr

DSC_0099 by TashaG, on Flickr

Woman with smartphone, Moscow by Artem Beliaikin, on Flickr

DSC_0293 by TashaG, on Flickr

18drf0287 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

New year in Moscow by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

Moscow night by Tomas Tomas, on Flickr

New year in Moscow by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

000018690034 by Savva Sokolov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Summer evening, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

RUS73125 - Cityscape #14. Cathedral by ruslan zabolotsky, on Flickr

Moscow skyline. [In Explore] by Sabien, on Flickr

_AKM1691 by KAUSHIK MUKHERJEE, on Flickr

Moscow skyline with the Radisson Royal Hotel and Moskva River by danielc, on Flickr

View of the Moscow International Business Center from Vorobyovy Gory, Early autumn. Russia. by Ivan Volchek, on Flickr

H18A0909 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Moscow sunset by Balalaika Hero, on Flickr

Holy Russia, Moscow Architecture, the Church of Saint Nicholas of Myra (Lycia) in Khamovniki Sloboda, Lev Tolstoy Street, Khamovniki district. Православнаѧ Црковь. by Alexander SACALEVIC, on Flickr

June 2020 by Aleksandr Nesterov, on Flickr

Fitness mom in white shorts by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

17drh0606 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow Postcard by Antoine K, on Flickr

Phone Focused by Antoine K, on Flickr

17drh0714 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Казанский вокзал by Kirill Koshelev, on Flickr

changes are permanent by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina: 3 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

&quot;Stalin skyscraper&quot; in Moscow. by Petr Bel, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

001 by Konstantin Chubenko, on Flickr

City by Vladimir Belyaev, on Flickr

Airbus A320-200 VP-BLN by _Telsek, on Flickr

Moscow. Russia. 2018 by Александр Ненахов, on Flickr

Manezhnaya square by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

perfect place by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Low quality cat :&gt; by mailtovalerya, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Yugo-Vostochnaya metro station by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr

4_DSC5292 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

bmbjigyj by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Смотровая площадка на &quot;Детском мире&quot; by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina: 4 of 4 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Untitled by Gordey Borodin, on Flickr

Untitled by Gordey Borodin, on Flickr

Untitled by Gordey Borodin, on Flickr

Untitled by Gordey Borodin, on Flickr

Untitled by Gordey Borodin, on Flickr

Untitled by Gordey Borodin, on Flickr

Untitled by Gordey Borodin, on Flickr

Untitled by Gordey Borodin, on Flickr

Pregnant photoshoot (2) by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

Conversation by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center - 1 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Off Red Square by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr

H18A0281 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A0480 by Said Aminov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

RUS73125 - Cityscape #14. Cathedral by ruslan zabolotsky, on Flickr

May sunset by Gleb Lvov, on Flickr

View of Moscow City by Meena Gupta, on Flickr

Май 2020 by Ol&#x27;ga, on Flickr

Май 2020 by Ol&#x27;ga, on Flickr

Май 2020 by Ol&#x27;ga, on Flickr

Май 2020 by Ol&#x27;ga, on Flickr

Май 2020 by Ol&#x27;ga, on Flickr

Twilight Over the Dnipro by Gerry Lynch/林奇格里, on Flickr

PA253473-1 by Victor Ka, on Flickr

PA253465-1 by Victor Ka, on Flickr

DRD160901_01145 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

DSC_1384clear by Saveliy Sokolov, on Flickr

P1820774 by Alex Sandor, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

FIREWORKS OF VICTORY , MOSCOW, 2020/06/24


----------



## zilzila007

Night Moscow in June, pandemic stabilizes


----------



## christos-greece

Early Morning on Moskva River by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

7 - Uglich by Max Strakhov, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia. Dec. 2019 by Anna, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia. Oct. 2019 by Anna, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia. June 2019 by Anna, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia. Nov. 2018 by Anna, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia. Mar.2018 by Anna, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina: 3 of 4 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

H18A4122 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Okskaya metro station by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr

Brunette in a polka dot dress by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

In flowers by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

Documenting Art by Antoine K, on Flickr

DRD160901_01221 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Low quality cat :&gt; by mailtovalerya, on Flickr

19drd0310 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow Skyline by Arthur Janotta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red or Green? by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina: 4 of 4 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina: 3 of 4 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina: 2 of 4 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina: 1 of 4 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center - 2 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow, #27 by 安德烈 巴尔哈托夫, on Flickr

Masked passengers in the metro during the coronavirus epidemic in Moscow, Russia. by Tanya Polevaya, on Flickr

People on the street during the coronavirus epidemic in Moscow, Russia. by Tanya Polevaya, on Flickr

Slim girl posing in a long black dress by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

solitude at the pond by NoMorePhotoHere, on Flickr

H18A0213 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

IMG_7349 by Saveliy Sokolov, on Flickr

Yellow by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19dre0500 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment: 2 of 2 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

H18A4144 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Senatskaya Tower &amp; Saint Basil&#x27;s Cathedral by hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Stakhanovskaya metro station by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr

The Cathedral of Christ the Saviour [part 2] by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr

Москва, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr

Summer evening, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

City Sightseeing Moscow O406OE799. Theatre Square, Moscow by Captain Deltic, on Flickr

17drd0518 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_01014 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drf0967 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Spasskaya tower market by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

RUS73125 - Cityscape #14. Cathedral by ruslan zabolotsky, on Flickr

Untitled by Gordey Borodin, on Flickr

Rain by Timur Razykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF3562 by vlad, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment: 3 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

81-717 Series 11040. Mayakovskaya (Маяковская) Station, Moscow Metro Line 2 by Captain Deltic, on Flickr

In the center of Moscow by Coiseam, on Flickr

Early Morning on Moskva River by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

DSC02436 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ00633 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC00005 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC09993 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC02436 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

DSC02435 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

PA253463-1 by Victor Ka, on Flickr

#moscowclassic 0.16 by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

Moscow, Church of St Nicholas in Zayaitskoye (1741-59). by Roman Remizov, on Flickr

17drd0649 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

H18A0756 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

18drd0954 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment: 3 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment: 2 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Early Morning on Moskva River by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center - 1 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center - 1 of 2 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow sunset by Balalaika Hero, on Flickr

Candlemas Church in Dmitrov by 安德烈 巴尔哈托夫, on Flickr

H18A0201 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

People on the street wearing masks during the coronavirus epidemic in Moscow, Russia. by Tanya Polevaya, on Flickr

H18A0265 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9119 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

samara metro Moskovsckaya metro station by валентин паршин, on Flickr

18drf0781 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

P1830297 by Alex Sandor, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

My trip to the Trinity Sergius Lavra (Sergiev Posad, Moscow region), June 2020


----------



## christos-greece

20dra0672 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_01174 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Prague Metro: Nové Butovice by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment: 3 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment: 2 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina: 1 of 4 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Rain by Timur Razykov, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow, #23 by 安德烈 巴尔哈托夫, on Flickr

Moscow City promenade by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Stories at the fountain by 安德烈 巴尔哈托夫, on Flickr

P1820481 by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

H18A9087 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Metro Ride by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Summer city views. Moscow. by kosmos pilot, on Flickr

Moscow&#x27;s Seven Sisters by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr

moscow sunset by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

shopping mall in moscow by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr

Candlemas Church in Dmitrov by 安德烈 巴尔哈托夫, on Flickr

City walk by 安德烈 巴尔哈托夫, on Flickr

H18A1072 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A0272 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A0278 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A0311 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A0332 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A0299 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow, #11 by 安德烈 巴尔哈托夫, on Flickr

P1820519 by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

FBV_2037 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

20200627-IMG_3314 by Grim Fandango, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wedding delegation 3 by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

RZD &#x27;Red Arrow&#x27; Sleeping Car 001-07656. Moscow Leningradsky Railway Station by Captain Deltic, on Flickr

QWZ00118 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment: 3 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

FBV_2124 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moscow State University by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr

ezh3 series metro train at Pushkinskaya metro station by валентин паршин, on Flickr

Moscow, 2020 by Grigorii Krusanov, on Flickr

Holy Russia, Moscow Architecture, Znamensky Cathedral of the Znamensky Monastery - Cathedral of the Mother of God of the Sign, Zaryadye, Varvarka street, Kitai-Gorod, Tverskoy district. Православнаѧ Црковь. by Alexander SACALEVIC, on Flickr

Измайловское летнее by Антон Мазаев, on Flickr

ВДНХ / VDNKh / 全ロシア博覧センター by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Selfie Science by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGL0586 by komissarov_a, on Flickr

Wedding delegation by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

Izmaylovo... by Batkhurel Natsagdorj, on Flickr

QWZ00345 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Moscow_2019-2020. by kaneko amury, on Flickr

Moscow_2019-2020. by kaneko amury, on Flickr

Moscow_2019-2020. by kaneko amury, on Flickr

Moscow_2019-2020. by kaneko amury, on Flickr

Moscow_2019-2020. by kaneko amury, on Flickr

Moscow_2019-2020. by kaneko amury, on Flickr

Moscow_2019-2020. by kaneko amury, on Flickr

IMGL0602 by komissarov_a, on Flickr

19drd0217 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18dra0628 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

19drd0167 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Kremlin &amp; Legs by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

A powerful hurricane passed over the Moscow

*



*


----------



## christos-greece

Illuminated underworld by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr

450A3547 by Tobias Knöpfli, on Flickr

Moscow City - Moscow International Business Center Russia by Andrei Baskevich, on Flickr

the allure of the new arriving downtown melée, scott richard by torbakhopper, on Flickr

Moscow City, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

The Moscow City at Sunset by Vitaliy Ladan, on Flickr

Business center Moscow-city at sunset. The view from Krylatsky hills. by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

The echo of faraway trains by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr

Panoramic view of Moscow. Evening, sunset. by Georgy Golovin, on Flickr

fdset4tws by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Sweet October. by Gleb Lvov, on Flickr

DR150904_0593D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Electric City by Gene Roni, on Flickr

IMGL0624 by komissarov_a, on Flickr

My photos Kodak ProBack CONTAX 645 by Georg Georger, on Flickr

20200627-IMG_3223 by Grim Fandango, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

17drd0696 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Huh by Antoine K, on Flickr

18drg0753 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Bell Tower of the Near Caves, Kyiv Pechersk Lavra by Gerry Lynch/林奇格里, on Flickr

lomonosov-moscow by Volker Toensing, on Flickr

Thunderstorm over the city by Vladimir Belyaev, on Flickr

IMGL4092 by komissarov_a, on Flickr

DSCF2553 by Kristina Koroleva, on Flickr

Moscow&#x27;s Seven Sisters by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

FBV_2037 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Kremlin Walls by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr

Anastasia Znobina by Georg Georger, on Flickr

20200627-IMG_3244 by Grim Fandango, on Flickr

20200627-IMG_3415 by Grim Fandango, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nude by Antoine K, on Flickr

POP01794 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

POP01581 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

POP01568 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

POP01589 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

POP01570 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

POP01615 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

POP01629 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

Antipostcards. Demolition man by eric shur, on Flickr

Moscovid • Last Man Standing • by Andrey V Egorov, on Flickr

QWZ00349 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

June 2020 by Aleksandr Nesterov, on Flickr

June 2020 by Aleksandr Nesterov, on Flickr

Masked passengers in the metro during the coronavirus epidemic in Moscow, Russia. by Tanya Polevaya, on Flickr

...in Moscow. Tverskaya street (04.09.2011) by 安德烈 巴尔哈托夫, on Flickr

...in Moscow. Tverskaya street (04.09.2011) by 安德烈 巴尔哈托夫, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20drb8377 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Dsc_7383 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Dsc_7393 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Dsc_7412 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Dsc_7419 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Dsc_7445 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Dsc_7538 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Dsc_7656 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Dsc_6690 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

18drc0821 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17drh0482 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Vladimir Putin poses for selfies with Brides by Miguel de Fuentidueña, on Flickr

8_DSC3083 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

XXL Shirt by Antoine K, on Flickr

_DSC2311 by On Neon, on Flickr

IMG_4968_DxO-4 by Denis Alpatov, on Flickr

Saint Basil&#x27;s Cathedral by Mrak Nakursky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19drf0366 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

FBV_2737 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

IMG_7626 by Anton Polunin, on Flickr

IMG_7629 by Anton Polunin, on Flickr

IMG_7704 by Anton Polunin, on Flickr

IMG_7782 by Anton Polunin, on Flickr

IMG_7893 by Anton Polunin, on Flickr

IMG_7908 by Anton Polunin, on Flickr

Moscow river by Alexey Sobolev, on Flickr

In the center of Moscow by Coiseam, on Flickr

19drd0140 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drf0078 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow City by ru13r, on Flickr

Nika by Coiseam, on Flickr

Moscow city sunset by Serg Fedroff, on Flickr

PA253481-1 by Victor Ka, on Flickr

IMG01161 by Saveliy Sokolov, on Flickr

Sunrise in the city by Coiseam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18drc0453 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20drb8332 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Kremlin view by On Neon, on Flickr

Church of Ascension, Moscow by PC2020, on Flickr

FBV_2159 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_2172 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_2178 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_2169 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_2181 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_2132 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Kremlin 1.14 Moscow, Russia by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr

Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

GUM_003 by ValKamch, on Flickr

H18A7766 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

19drf0366 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Yellow Bag by Antoine K, on Flickr

Moscow by On Neon, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Stiletto girl in a short dress posing on the square 5 by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

Moscow by Garrison, on Flickr

Moscow by Garrison, on Flickr

Moscow by Garrison, on Flickr

Moscow by Garrison, on Flickr

Moscow by Garrison, on Flickr

Moscow by Garrison, on Flickr

Moscow by Garrison, on Flickr

Fountain by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Untitled by Cherco, on Flickr

Moscow Night by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

IMG_6414 by Natascha Jydkykh, on Flickr

The British spirit on the Moscow street... by 安德烈 巴尔哈托夫, on Flickr

H18A9119 by Said Aminov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20dra6481 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Crimean Bridge in Moscow, Russia by Georgy Golovin, on Flickr

_DSF2165_web by da_Max, on Flickr

_DSF2172_web by da_Max, on Flickr

Night bridge. Moscow. Summer. by On Neon, on Flickr

Nikolskaya street. Moscow by On Neon, on Flickr

&quot;The other side&quot; of the Red Square by On Neon, on Flickr

&quot;Bolshoi&quot; Theater. by On Neon, on Flickr

Kremlin view by On Neon, on Flickr

Suumer in Moscow by On Neon, on Flickr

September. Moscow. by Alex Vlad, on Flickr

September. Moscow. St. Sergius Of Radonezh. by Alex Vlad, on Flickr

18drf0023 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18dre0399 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Garrison, on Flickr

19dre0754 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Ksusha by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

Jogger by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Autumn in the city. by Alexander Ice, on Flickr

20190217-IMG_4587 by TAC Depirts, on Flickr

Moscow Internetional Business Center by Giuseppe Russo, on Flickr

H18A5386 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

2019-feb-Moscow-DSC01349 by RussianSparrow, on Flickr

DSCF4539 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr

2018-08-04_13-24-19 by Giper LJ, on Flickr

Park Alley by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

H18A5395 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Moscow, 2020 by Pavel Zolotarev, on Flickr

Open back dress by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

Red Square 2 by deepchi1, on Flickr

Photoshoot of a girl in a red coat on stones 2 by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

Rest for the feet by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fishes in a marble sea by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr

Triumphal Arch of Moscow by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 3 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 2 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 1 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment: 2 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina: 4 of 4 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Еmbankment of Vodootvodny Canal in downtown Moscow by Dmitry Strunkin, on Flickr

XOKA6197bs by [email protected], on Flickr

Downtown Moscow by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

19drc0753 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

19dra0432 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

----29052016_27343438305_o by igor petsilyak / игорь пециляк, on Flickr

----29052016_27343439185_o by igor petsilyak / игорь пециляк, on Flickr

Darkness and Light by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FBV_3439 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_3448 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_3454 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_3508 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_3515 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Old and new by On Neon, on Flickr

H18A0070 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A0376 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Hipster blonde in colorful leggings by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

Hipster blonde in colorful leggings 2 by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

Nothing&#x27;s Missing by Antoine K, on Flickr

Moscow, 2020 by Pavel Zolotarev, on Flickr

_DSC7003 by Dmitry Khristolyubov, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

Гуляя по улицам Москвы by Антон Мазаев, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Why I don&#x27;t like B&amp;W photos by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

19drf0581 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Evening lights by Timur Razykov, on Flickr

Moscow-city by Pavel Kazachkov, on Flickr

Moscow at night by Andrey Kowanowsky, on Flickr

Moscow city by Alexander Sokolov, on Flickr

Moscou City, Moscow, москва by Béatrix SOUDAN, on Flickr

DSC03977 by Charles Burns, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Пятницкая ул. Фонтан Адам и Ева by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Evening Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

BO0O6325 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

Connection by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fashionable brunette in pants and heels 3 by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

Fashionable brunette in pants and heels by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

FBV_2248 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_2261 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_2244 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_3379 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_3370 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_2264 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_3380 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

18drh0254 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drf0053 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

R0014574 by Photogore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Просыпается Москва. by Oleg Datura, on Flickr

Skinny Dog by Antoine K, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

Soaring Bridge. Moscow. Russia. by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

Bridge repair. Moscow. Russia. by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

River Moscow. Moscow Russia by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

Crimean bridge. Moscow. Russia. by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

Moscow Subway Station by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia (DSCF4791-44) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

DRD161102_0564 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Life Before by Antoine K, on Flickr

DRD160901_01104 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Crop Top by Antoine K, on Flickr

FBV_3497 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Egor R, on Flickr

September. Moscow. School street. by Alex Vlad, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

«Nadezhda and Street makeup» by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

18drf0183 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150702_005D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

R0014604 by Photogore, on Flickr

Yellow Lines by Antoine K, on Flickr

DSC07014 by Denis Alpatov, on Flickr

_DSC3928_DxO by Denis Alpatov, on Flickr

_DSC1059 by Denis Alpatov, on Flickr

Moscow by Garrison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR090407_029Ab by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

moscow underground by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

_K261798 by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr

Yaroslavl_2008_10_88 by Фотобанк Moscow-Live.ru, on Flickr

19drf0814 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Lights Of Moscow City by EDWARD – PHOTOCHRONIC, on Flickr

October night in the city by photoalternative, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC0561 by Timur Razykov, on Flickr

H18A5365 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Moscow Internetional Business Center by Giuseppe Russo, on Flickr

20190217-IMG_4587 by TAC Depirts, on Flickr

Moscow by Gennadiy Goncharov, on Flickr

The geometry of the city by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

2019-feb-Moscow-DSC01349 by RussianSparrow, on Flickr

H18A5395 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Kremlin wall by Werner Boehm, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

Hotel Ukraina by Andrey Senov, on Flickr

Antipostcards. Ça tire by eric shur, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

_DSC1178 by Denis Alpatov, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BO0O3761 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

IMG_20201028_205752 by eka phil, on Flickr

The Light by On Neon, on Flickr

Zaryadye by Лаптев Антон, on Flickr

FBV_2585 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

moscow by Aleksei Ezhkov, on Flickr

moscow by Aleksei Ezhkov, on Flickr

moscow by Aleksei Ezhkov, on Flickr

moscow by Aleksei Ezhkov, on Flickr

moscow by Aleksei Ezhkov, on Flickr

moscow by Aleksei Ezhkov, on Flickr

Lady in Red by Aleksey Yepanchintcev, on Flickr

20drb0511 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

19drh0651 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Lonely bird by On Neon, on Flickr

City at night by On Neon, on Flickr

18drf0199 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drf0183 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow. City by On Neon, on Flickr

Nightlife in city by On Neon, on Flickr

City at night by On Neon, on Flickr

Kremlin towers. Generation difference  ! by On Neon, on Flickr

Light over the Kremlin by On Neon, on Flickr

Travel ship on Moscow River by On Neon, on Flickr

Moskva-City by Lucas Schiller, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

H18A9467 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

20dra0580 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Beijing Moscow by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Lights Of Moscow City by EDWARD – PHOTOCHRONIC, on Flickr

Girl in town by Nastya Zykova, on Flickr

Moscow &#x27;20 by Katerina Ki, on Flickr

Red Vibes by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

_DSC7224 by Dmitry Khristolyubov, on Flickr

DSC_0293 copy by Masha Park, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC03699.jpg by Viacheslav Cheskidov, on Flickr

DSC02416 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

H18A9590 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9757 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9858 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9915 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9954 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9516 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Raghu Jana, on Flickr

Moscow City promenade by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

18drf0143 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

By the River by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Moscow by Gurugirl, on Flickr

Park by Vladimir Alekhin, on Flickr

Untitled by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

_DSF2165_web by da_Max, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

R0017826w by Photogore, on Flickr

R0017851 by Photogore, on Flickr

19drg0854 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Dsc_7383 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Dsc_7393 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Dsc_7412 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Dsc_7419 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Dsc_7445 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Dsc_7538 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Dsc_7656 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

DSCF6258 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr

Red Coat Smoke by Antoine K, on Flickr

R0016233 by Photogore, on Flickr

R0015609 by Photogore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photographer from New York in Moscow by Valery @valeryshpakphotography, on Flickr

H18A3645 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3663 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3833 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3901 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3924 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3961 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3983 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A4033 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Portraits, events, commercials and fine art photographer from New York @valeryshpakphotography - Top quality photo &amp; video, great profesional team, will travel Worldwide by Valery @valeryshpakphotography, on Flickr

20dra0476 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

R0017941 by Photogore, on Flickr

Night Red Square by Alexander Bocharov, on Flickr

Nice evening - in the big city by On Neon, on Flickr

FBV_2587 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

R0017560 by Photogore, on Flickr

На границе дня и ночи / On the border of day and night by Max Kovalev, on Flickr

Get your Mask by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow-Krasnogorsk 25.10.2020. by Olga Tavolga, on Flickr

Moscow-Krasnogorsk 25.10.2020. by Olga Tavolga, on Flickr

Moscow-Krasnogorsk 25.10.2020. by Olga Tavolga, on Flickr

Moscow-Krasnogorsk 25.10.2020. by Olga Tavolga, on Flickr

Moscow-Krasnogorsk 25.10.2020. by Olga Tavolga, on Flickr

Moscow-Krasnogorsk 25.10.2020. by Olga Tavolga, on Flickr

Moscow-Krasnogorsk 25.10.2020. by Olga Tavolga, on Flickr

19drb0876 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18dre0833 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Duma Love by Antoine K, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

Crimean Bridge in Moscow, Russia by Georgy Golovin, on Flickr

The Three Graces. And their shadows. by Tarik El-Bakri, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 3 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Warren, on Flickr

Moscow by sergesky, on Flickr

Moscow by Andrei Bessolitsyn, on Flickr

IMG_20201031_182454 by eka phil, on Flickr

Moscow Kremlin park by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

Morning in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow. October. Park. by Alex Vlad, on Flickr

Moscow L2623343 by Valery @valeryshpakphotography, on Flickr

FBV_3980 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Higher than clouds by On Neon, on Flickr

000023630031 by Photogore, on Flickr

two by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

19dre0960 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

000094820016 by Photogore, on Flickr

Untitled #19 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I don’t want anything on this earth except the warmth of your love. by Michael Wang, on Flickr

Moscow by Garrison, on Flickr

Moscow by Garrison, on Flickr

Moscow by Garrison, on Flickr

Moscow by Garrison, on Flickr

Moscow by Garrison, on Flickr

Moscow by Garrison, on Flickr

Moscow by Garrison, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Street by katalina lange, on Flickr

Beijing Moscow by Blick Calle, on Flickr

20drb0587 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

Novodevichy Convent, Moscow by СВ Окна ВДНХ, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

People on the street during the coronavirus epidemic in Moscow, Russia. by Tanya Polevaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lights of the city by Ann Vasilkova, on Flickr

Kremlin wall, clock tower by Werner Boehm, on Flickr

Cityscape. by Khuroshvili Ilya, on Flickr

Blue and white by Igor Larkov, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by globetrekimages, on Flickr

MSK_6310_m by Сергей Г., on Flickr

Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

Highway by mailtovalerya, on Flickr

Moscow city &amp; subway by Tony Pou, on Flickr

Birds for commercial centre by jessejunod258, on Flickr

000094820024 by Photogore, on Flickr

DRD161006_0166 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow, 2019 by Pavel Moroz, on Flickr

Komsomolskaya, Moscow metro by Anaispostcrossing, on Flickr

000023630025 by Photogore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Quiet Street of the Moscow by Marsel Iamaev, on Flickr

Moscow City by Alex Turkevych, on Flickr

Untitled by Gennadi Bykov, on Flickr

Saint Nicholas Church by Andrey Senov, on Flickr

Moscow never sleep by Victoria Lesh, on Flickr

18drh0022 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD161102_01139 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Julia by Kerry Moore, on Flickr

Vi by Naste_16, on Flickr

000020270022 by Photogore, on Flickr

000034320037w by Photogore, on Flickr

R0015737 by Photogore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Huh by Antoine K, on Flickr by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Bell Tower of the Near Caves, Kyiv Pechersk Lavra by Gerry Lynch/林奇格里, on Flickr

lomonosov-moscow by Volker Toensing, on Flickr

Thunderstorm over the city by Vladimir Belyaev, on Flickr

IMGL4092 by komissarov_a, on Flickr

Moscow&#x27;s Seven Sisters by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moscow by Mike Y Ilchenko, on Flickr

Place for Business by Alexander V. Kuznetsov, on Flickr

River and City by On Neon, on Flickr

19drg0763 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Let Me Be Clear by Antoine K, on Flickr

Anastasia Znobina by Georg Georger, on Flickr

20200627-IMG_3415 by Grim Fandango, on Flickr

Stop And Listen by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Autumn in city by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18drf0230 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Night city by Andrew Leva, on Flickr

Moscows views by On Neon, on Flickr

H18A1294 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Moscow city by Vadim Kalitvyansky, on Flickr

Moscow city by Vadim Kalitvyansky, on Flickr

Moscow never sleep by Victoria Lesh, on Flickr

Moscow City - Moscow International Business Center Russia by Andrei Baskevich, on Flickr

Hotel Ukraina by Andrey Senov, on Flickr

Prechistenskaya Embankment by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Eyes Wide Open by Antoine K, on Flickr

Love Stuck by Antoine K, on Flickr

No Red Square by Antoine K, on Flickr

Pink it Out by Antoine K, on Flickr

Chanel Posing by Antoine K, on Flickr

Untitled #19 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

H18A4658 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A4795 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A4779 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A4776 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A4845 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Myasnitskie Vorota (Moscow, Russia) / Мясницкие Ворота (Москва) by Сергей Г., on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

Russia World Cup 0939_m by my_cottage, on Flickr

MSK_8608_m_bw by Сергей Г., on Flickr

H18A4634 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

19dre0910 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Moscow FemFest 2020 - backstage by Европейский Союз в России / European Union in Russia, on Flickr

Let Me Be Clear by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## ILCOMEBACK




----------



## christos-greece

H18A6908 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A6915 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A6924 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A7017 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A7035 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A7059 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A7066 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A7079 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A7307 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

20dra6040 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Modern city by On Neon, on Flickr

Photo shoot by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

18drf0389 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18drf0398 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC7039 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Botany &amp; Zoology. Manege Square, Moscow, Russia. Dec.2020 (0U4A2991) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

H18A7059 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A7066 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A7067 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A7079 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A7043 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A7210 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A6982 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Haunted holidays. Manege Square, Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A3008) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Modern city by On Neon, on Flickr

PC270088 by Alexander Martynsh, on Flickr

above the Moscow #1 by Artem Prikhodko, on Flickr

WW2-ANNIVERSARY/RUSSIA-PARADE by Ak Pk, on Flickr

Evening city in winter by On Neon, on Flickr

Julia Moscow photo 11 by Nikita Shirokov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20201105-IMG_1163 by Marina Matveeva, on Flickr

Bagged Roses by Antoine K, on Flickr

Antipostcards. by eric shur, on Flickr

H18A7489 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A7519 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A7594 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A7601 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A7736 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A7784 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A6991 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Либо Здесь, Либо Там by Antoine K, on Flickr

Luggage in Town by Antoine K, on Flickr

Photoshooting by Antoine K, on Flickr

R0017826w by Photogore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stoleshnikov Lane by Varvara, on Flickr

Moscow city by Sergey Khokhlov, on Flickr

Heartbeat / Moscow by Boris SV, on Flickr

Кремлевская набережная - The Kremlin Embankment by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

Moscow-City at blue hour  by Vitaly Gureshov 🔴LeicaM, on Flickr

Moscow City by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Никольская ул. by Сергей, on Flickr

Moscow by Fizzik.LJ, on Flickr

Evening Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

XOKA6197bs by [email protected], on Flickr

BO0O3470 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

Пятницкая ул. Фонтан Адам и Ева by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

18dra0185 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17dra0007 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow - Russia by Ketil Melby, on Flickr

Nikolskaya Street by Eugenia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19drc0144 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_1530D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Vladimir Belyaev, on Flickr

Kremlin by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr

St. Basil&#x27;s Cathedral by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr

Moscow walks. Pyatnitskaya street by dardashew, on Flickr

Moscow walks. The Kremlin. A postcard view from Sofiyskaya embankment by dardashew, on Flickr

Moscow walks. The Kremlin. A postcard view from Moskvoretsky Bridge by dardashew, on Flickr

Moscow walks. In the morning by dardashew, on Flickr

Moscow walks. Red square in the morning. St. Basil&#x27;s cathedral by dardashew, on Flickr

Moscow walks. The Kremlin and St. Basil&#x27;s cathedral. View from the Bolshoy Moskvoretsky Bridge by dardashew, on Flickr

Moscow walks. Nikolskaya street by dardashew, on Flickr

Winter city by On Neon, on Flickr

Winter sunset on the Moscow-River by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow City Night by sergesky, on Flickr

18drc0902 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

__DSC9931 (1) by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150605_333D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150511_111D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

H18A8806 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A8796 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A8793 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A8810 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A8811 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A8825 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Kremlin by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr

St. Basil&#x27;s Cathedral by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr

May be like Liverpool? by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr

Crimean bridge in Moscow by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr

Once upon a time in Moscow by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr

Julia by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr

Untitled by Vlad Belkin, on Flickr

Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Untitled by Timofey Dmitriev, on Flickr

Beijing Moscow by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Green motorcycle by igor petsilyak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Moscow Skyline by Matt Doran, on Flickr

Dsc_7538 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Le Kremlin by jeanne.rv, on Flickr

Mos &quot;Q&quot; Walk • Sin City • by Andrey V Egorov, on Flickr

Moscow, tram 33. by Sabien, on Flickr

Moscow Canal by Viacheslav Slobodchuk, on Flickr

Moscow historic skyscraper by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

Moscow Skyline, Russia by globetrekimages, on Flickr

PA253470-1 by Victor Ka, on Flickr

V-Day. No people. Moscow, Russia by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Moscow by Denis Shidlovskiy, on Flickr

PA253465-1 by Victor Ka, on Flickr

19drf0125 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

000011280020 by Photogore, on Flickr

BO0O1896 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

Backs by Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On the bridge by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Back in the days- Moscow @ Wintertime by Peter Vossen, on Flickr

Moscow City by Vladimir Belyaev, on Flickr

BO0O1142 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

Happy birthday, my city! by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr

Novospassky bridge by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Moscow. Russia. 2018 by Александр Ненахов, on Flickr

001 by Konstantin Chubenko, on Flickr

May be like Liverpool? by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr

4_DSC5292 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_DSC8324 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC5500 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18drf0344 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow 19 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr

Frozen city. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A1714) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Concrungle by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Back in the days- Moscow @ Wintertime by Peter Vossen, on Flickr

Back in the days- Moscow @ Wintertime by Peter Vossen, on Flickr

Back in the days- Moscow @ Wintertime by Peter Vossen, on Flickr

Back in the days- Moscow @ Wintertime by Peter Vossen, on Flickr

Back in the days- Moscow @ Wintertime by Peter Vossen, on Flickr

Moscow City by Vladimir Belyaev, on Flickr

0m2_DSC9566 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

H18A8760 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Eugene Putilin, on Flickr

girl in a modern city makes a photo of a modern city by Nastya Zykova, on Flickr

Untitled #10 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Women’s Stories-7 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow kremlin by Dmitriy S, on Flickr

Moscow walks. Red square in the morning. St. Basil&#x27;s cathedral by dardashew, on Flickr

The Capital by Equinoxtvs, on Flickr

DIFT10 by Serge Garm, on Flickr

QWZ03036 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ03034 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ03037 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ03038 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ03039 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

QWZ03025 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Moscow by Daria Buharova, on Flickr

metro minimalistic by Jasper M, on Flickr

red square posing bride by Jasper M, on Flickr

Dramatic Design by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr

Moscow Skyline by Hans de Jonge, on Flickr

Rock Around the Clock by Olesya Nabieva, on Flickr

in the glass city by Olesya Nabieva, on Flickr

DRD160401_0118 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 2 of 2 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 1 of 2 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Triumphal Arch of Moscow by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment: 3 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Early Morning on Moskva River by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

IMG_3366 by Alexander Doronsky, on Flickr

Patterns by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

moscow sunset by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

City Sightseeing Moscow. Theatre Square, Moscow by Gary Benjamin, on Flickr

above the Moscow #2 by Artem Prikhodko, on Flickr

Anastasia by Georg Georger, on Flickr

Frozen city. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A1733) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

18drf0996 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drf0354 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City in sand dunes by Stepan Chelikov, on Flickr

H18A8612 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

P1051131 by Nick Ananyev, on Flickr

Moscow Old City Church Gold Dark by diem carl, on Flickr

Swing by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

IMGP7779a Moscow financial centre by William Jarema, on Flickr

2019-01-19_07-22-54 by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

BO0O3831 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

DSC_5781 by Vadim Stashkevich, on Flickr

DSC05943-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores - Moscú - Rusia - Las “siete hermanas” de Stalin by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

New constructivism by Igor Larkov, on Flickr

Jeans &amp; Doves by Antoine K, on Flickr

Sofiya&#x27;s Wall by Charles Griffin, on Flickr

DSC07895 by ilya, on Flickr

IMG_2760iPad by Dmitry Buzukov, on Flickr

DRD161102_01059 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Thunderstorm over the city by Vladimir Belyaev, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

FBV_2037 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia (DSCF4852-46) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Winter evening in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

POP01794 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

POP01570 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

Patterns by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

In the Vague by Antoine K, on Flickr

Anastasia Znobina by Georg Georger, on Flickr

19drh0764 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Frozen city | Two bridges. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A1738) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Beer &amp; Smile by Antoine K, on Flickr

Red Red Square by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hippie Day 2020 in Moscow. by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

FBV_1292 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_2391 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_2413 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_2427 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_1296 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_2399 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

St. Basil&#x27;s Cathedral by Asad Salmanov, on Flickr

Анастасия by Georg Georger, on Flickr

0A7_DSC2724 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMG_1378 by Евгений Великанов, on Flickr

18drf0384 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3226 by Savva Sokolov, on Flickr

0A77II_DSC0780 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Antipostcards. La liberté de parler et la liberté de filmer by eric shur, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

New year in Moscow street by Aleksei Ezhkov, on Flickr

Izmaylovo Moscow by Aleksei Ezhkov, on Flickr

Streets of Moscow by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Kremlin by Arthur Janotta, on Flickr

1A7_DSC0528 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1A7_DSC0852 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow 23 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr

Frozen city | Slow flow. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A1769) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

City in sand dunes by Stepan Chelikov, on Flickr

Frozen city. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A1722) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Back in the days- Moscow @ Wintertime by Peter Vossen, on Flickr

Church of Simeon Stolpnik by John Silwer, on Flickr

Northern River Station by Vladimir Belyaev, on Flickr

Moscow walks. Red square in the morning. St. Basil&#x27;s cathedral by dardashew, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

H18A7873 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

above the Moscow #4 by Artem Prikhodko, on Flickr

DSC_3603 by Lars Eneslätt, on Flickr

Untitled #25 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

DR150412_0478M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1A7_DSC0530 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Северный речной вокзал. Зима 2021 by Антон Мазаев, on Flickr

Skyscrapers of the office and business center Moscow City by Georgy Golovin, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment: 3 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment: 2 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center - 1 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 3 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 2 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow City - Moscow International Business Center Russia by Andrei Baskevich, on Flickr

XOKA6398bs by [email protected], on Flickr

Cityscape at fall time. Moscow, Russia. by Artem Beliaikin, on Flickr

DRD160901_0207 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Untitled #29 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

1A7_DSC0528 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3302_2048 by eka phil, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Hotel in the center of Moscow by Anna Zhurakovskaja, on Flickr

Moscow_060817_211 by Eric Carlo, on Flickr

Old street of Moscow, Russia by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Frozen city | Slow flow. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A1769) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

P8061692 by Pavel Svyados, on Flickr

Moscow Metro. Oktyabrskaya station (Circle line) by dardashew, on Flickr

Moscow City is a business downtown in Moscow by neverstop2travel, on Flickr

On the streets of Moscow during the FIFA World Cup 2018 by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

DR150702_289D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Evening in Moscow. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

evening by Daria Bord, on Flickr

These different faces of FIFA 2018 World Cup in Russia by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0562 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC5711 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_6741 by Vasily Proshchensky, on Flickr

Where Moscow meets Gotham City. Moscow, Russia. Jan.2021 (0U4A5898) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Kremlin by martin.keir, on Flickr

Moscow metro lighting by martin.keir, on Flickr

Moscow night by Tomas Tomas, on Flickr

_MG_1115.jpg by Jan Hofheiz, on Flickr

IMG_20190116_132809 by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

H18A8352 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Ростовская набережная. Вид на деловой центр &quot;Москва-сити&quot;(Rostov embankment. View of the business center &quot;Moscow city&quot. by Jurgianno Cudrisconi, on Flickr

Hands on Hips by Antoine K, on Flickr

Commute Ages by Antoine K, on Flickr

IMG_2020 by Dmitri Lucky, on Flickr

img_0030 by Boris Pankin, on Flickr

_61A1503_C1 by -OlAf-, on Flickr

R0007363 by ilya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

H18A9764 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9817 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9860 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9839 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9872 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9641 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

IMG_3302_2048 by eka phil, on Flickr

6_DSC6314 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Nikolskaya Street by Eugenia, on Flickr

GMN_4176 by Mikhail Grebenshchikov, on Flickr

Moscow by siriuslena76, on Flickr

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr

_DSC6863 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC05262 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Street notes: «Summer in Muzeon» by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

DRD160702_0529 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19drc0190 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1A7_DSC9357 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC_0719 by Irina Safonova, on Flickr

Slow flow. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2020 (0U4A3682) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

H18A9817 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9878 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9860 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9667 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9898 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Untitled by Victor [email protected], on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow 23 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr

May be like Liverpool? by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Eugene Putilin, on Flickr

Julia by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr

Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Гостиница Украина [© NickFW - 14.10.2018] by Nick Patrin, on Flickr

H18A8612 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A2825 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

P1051098 by Nick Ananyev, on Flickr

2019-01-19_10-20-31 by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

2019-01-19-11-48-20-D72_1206 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

Moscow city. Bird&#x27;s eye view by Mike Sh, on Flickr

Wall, Bridge and ... by Tania L, on Flickr

Moscow night by ©Andrey, on Flickr

3_DSC7616 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR090407_029Ab by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_K261798 by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr

P1540143 by Alex Pavlenko, on Flickr

Moscow City by JL D, on Flickr

Moscow City by Valeri Pizhanski, on Flickr

P1540089 by Alex Pavlenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

H18A6335 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Metropolis lights by Ekaterina Kuzmina, on Flickr

Sunset over the Moscow River by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

DSC01492.1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

DSC08681 by ilya, on Flickr

213_7026 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

Late afternoon in Moscow by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

DSCF4644 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr

Troparyovo by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Huawei P30Pro in Moscow by Daniel Anohin, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

MSC by Станислав Мороз, on Flickr

Staged by Antoine K, on Flickr

Arnela by nasti dvdv, on Flickr

DSC02558_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

img_0028 by Boris Pankin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lemon Crystal. Moscwo, Russia, Dec. 2020 (0U4A1787) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Slow flow. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2020 (0U4A3682) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

2017.12 Moscow by Evgeny Ponomarenko, on Flickr

Moscow under Construction by Jeff Keenan, on Flickr

MOSCOW (37) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

New Moscow by M. M. Czarnecki, on Flickr

jgjhfh6hhds by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

2016_06_08_IMG_9806DPP by Sergey Ivolgin, on Flickr

metro train 81-760/761 oka at solntsevo metro station by валентин паршин, on Flickr

moscow by Wissam Matta, on Flickr

15_1080 by Sergey Smirnov, on Flickr

H18A9667 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Spring Snow by Antoine K, on Flickr

street fashion by Alexander Plonsky, on Flickr

drd160702_0678 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMGP2709 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr

DR150911_0075D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC_1366 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hotel Radisson-Ukraine, Moscow, Russia. Presnenskaya embankment, traffic, light traces from car headlights. by Georgy Golovin, on Flickr

Yaroslavl_2008_10_62 by Фотобанк Moscow-Live, on Flickr

Wall, Bridge and ... by Tania L, on Flickr

IMGP3151 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

BO0O9712 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

Untitled by Lev Omelnickiy, on Flickr

Dostoyevskaya station by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

P1740061 by Alex Pavlenko, on Flickr

P1730338 by Alex Pavlenko, on Flickr

Msk by Tatyana Shu, on Flickr

Moscow City by Valeri Pizhanski, on Flickr

Moscow City by Valeri Pizhanski, on Flickr

Moscow City by Valeri Pizhanski, on Flickr

Church of the Holy Great Martyr Barbara (Moscow) by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

High-rise residential complex Scarlet Sails on the banks of the Moscow River at sunset with luminous windows and blue sky. Modern beautiful buildings by Georgy Golovin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18drf0471 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Taxi in Moscow, Russia by Vadim Art, on Flickr

Gorky and Lenin. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Russia. Zelenograd. Day of the city. A parade of karts. by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

Morning Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Stalinist Skyscraper by Nick Leonard, on Flickr

Moscow by Gleb Gelb, on Flickr

MSK_2006_m by Сергей Г., on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Smolensky Metro Bridge. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

IMG_0318 by Juan Gabriel Chandia, on Flickr

Evening in city by On Neon, on Flickr

DRD160401_0761 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150904_1177D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Music of the Moscow streets... by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

before the storm by Liudmila Ivanova, on Flickr

DSC02698_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reverie by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Moscow Skyline by Matt Doran, on Flickr

Moscow Metro. Frunzenskaya station (Red line) by dardashew, on Flickr

Dsc_7412 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Moscow City Hall by John Silwer, on Flickr

Le Kremlin by jeanne.rv, on Flickr

Mos &quot;Q&quot; Walk • Sin City • by Andrey V Egorov, on Flickr

Kremlin by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr

H18A7801 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

PA253481-1 by Victor Ka, on Flickr

000011280020 by Photogore, on Flickr

000011280011 by Photogore, on Flickr

#moscowclassic 0.16 by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

IMG06704-inst-glow by Saveliy Sokolov, on Flickr

Nobody can resist by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr

Moscow Skyline, Russia by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Out in front of Red Square by Paul Frankenstein, on Flickr

IMG_7711 by PNDS photography, on Flickr

IMGP3151 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Moscow night by ©Andrey, on Flickr

DR090407_029Ab by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

P1730747 by Alex Pavlenko, on Flickr

Third Ring Road near Business Quarter by Jay, on Flickr

DR150605_546D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0775 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Red Square, Moscow by Moniek Smit, on Flickr

Moscow City by Valeri Pizhanski, on Flickr

Moscow City by Valeri Pizhanski, on Flickr

Moscow. Russia. 2018 by Александр Ненахов, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Зимний Кремль by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

The Cathedral by Juan Gabriel Chandia, on Flickr

Slow flow. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2020 (0U4A3682) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Night alleys. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2020 (0U4A3643) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Study with an arch. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2020 (0U4A3560) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Lemon Crystal. Moscwo, Russia, Dec. 2020 (0U4A1787) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Slow flow. Moscow, Russia, Dec. 2020 (0U4A1798) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moscow noir. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A1704) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moscow noir | Two bridges. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A1206) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

The Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Moscow by Ian Cowe, on Flickr

Untitled #29 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Lunch by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Untitled by Vlad Belkin, on Flickr

Untitled #19 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

On the observation deck. Moscow, Russia by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

H18A9474 by Said Aminov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20drb0794 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

The Third Ring Road by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Study with an arch. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2020 (0U4A3560) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia 2019 by Катя, on Flickr

Stoleshnikov Lane by Varvara_R, on Flickr

Untitled #30 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Зимний Кремль by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

H18A9817 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Two Tatra T3 trams in autumn by Alexey Latyshev, on Flickr

Moscow-City at blue hour  by Vitaly Gureshov 🔴LeicaM, on Flickr

Evening Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

moscow by Alessandra Yakimova, on Flickr

DSCF1725 by Vladimir Glebov, on Flickr

GMN_4176 by Mikhail Grebenshchikov, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr

H18A9476 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

тренировка, training by Béatrix SOUDAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moscow night fountain dancer by Kostya Romantikov, on Flickr

19drd0775 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Sunset on the river by Vladimir Belyaev, on Flickr

19drc0322 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20drb0810 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Academy tower and bridge. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A1809) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

The night is full of lights. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A1654) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moscow fall by Vyacheslav Fedyanov, on Flickr

Moscow city (Moscow International Business Center) , Russia by Ivan Volchek, on Flickr

Main building of Moscow State University. by Ivan Volchek, on Flickr

H18A0211 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A0273 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A0356 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A0403 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9962 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A0529 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A0650 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Moscow night fountain dancer by Kostya Romantikov, on Flickr

Best Eastern European Cities by TravelWithaSilverLining, on Flickr

DR150904_0620D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow 3 Photos (826) by tjsuresh, on Flickr

DRD160401_0868 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0802 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Гостиница Украина [© NickFW - 14.10.2018] by Nick Patrin, on Flickr

Moscow city on sunset by Maksim Likhoded, on Flickr

H18A2825 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

P1051123 by Nick Ananyev, on Flickr

H18A3111 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A8785 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

CNV000015 by Sasha Neznamov, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

Evening in Moscow by Mikhail Trishchenkov, on Flickr

Jeans &amp; Doves by Antoine K, on Flickr

Heart of the City by Antoine K, on Flickr

Welcome to 2018 by Adam Baker, on Flickr

Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores - Moscú - Rusia - Las “siete hermanas” de Stalin by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

Moscow City by Valeri Pizhanski, on Flickr

Moscow by Tatyana Shu, on Flickr

Sofiya&#x27;s Wall by Charles Griffin, on Flickr

L1000581_C1 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MOSCOW (37) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

Moscow metro entrance by martin.keir, on Flickr

2019-04-27-09-25-11-EOSR6828 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

H18A2964 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Moscow - The Church of Barbara the Great Martyr on Varvarka by Pavel Stepanov, on Flickr

XOKA6213bs by [email protected], on Flickr

IMG0638 by Saveliy Sokolov, on Flickr

moscow by Dara Pilyugina, on Flickr

Moscow street by Alexey Fursov, on Flickr

Mourfo by Antoine K, on Flickr

img_0030 by Boris Pankin, on Flickr

Поцелуй на Литейном проспекте by Boris Pankin, on Flickr

img_0047 by Boris Pankin, on Flickr

_MG_1771 by Mikhail Lukyanov, on Flickr

_61A1503_C1 by -OlAf-, on Flickr

Kremlin at sunset by Dennis Belogorsky, on Flickr

DSC04603 by Lewin Bormann, on Flickr

DSCF0572 by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Main building of MSU. Moscow landmark. by Ivan Volchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

H18A9404 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9425 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9446 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9457 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9513 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9555 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9615 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Novy Arbat street. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Girls by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr

Julia by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr

Untitled #19 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Beijing Moscow by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Moscow never sleep  ! by On Neon, on Flickr

IMG_5105_DxO by Denis Alpatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by rudy_nyc, on Flickr

Moscow by Oleg Naydis, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow City in the Morning by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

XOKA6304bs by [email protected], on Flickr

XOKA6213bs by [email protected], on Flickr

moscow by Dara Pilyugina, on Flickr

Old and new by Stanislav Anikin, on Flickr

Night Towers by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

6_DSC8385 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Francis, on Flickr

8_DSC3609 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150613_253D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

In the Moscow City with Alexandra by Anna Lukas, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

** by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Performance-4 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

people among by Ilya Nadumanny, on Flickr

H18A9165 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Tower in the Sky by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Высотка на Котельнической набережной by Vladimir Belyaev, on Flickr

Postcard: Bicycles on the streets of Moscow, Russia &lt;--- Moscow, Russia by cea +, on Flickr

Winters city by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow 32 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

Hotel Ukraina by Andrey Senov, on Flickr

Moscow never sleep by Victoria Lesh, on Flickr

45 (2) by Maksim Chernishev, on Flickr

Moscow (27 of 64) by Bob Hamilton, on Flickr

moscow by Alessandra Yakimova, on Flickr

The Moscow city. Skyscrapers. by Vlad Kozlovski, on Flickr

DSC_0711 by Irina Safonova, on Flickr

IMG01161 by Saveliy Sokolov, on Flickr

zenit_cska_ubl_vtb_ (33) by VTB League, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19drf0142 by baclo fen, on Flickr

H18A9615 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9627 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9642 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9649 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9669 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9689 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Quiet Street of the Moscow by Marsel Iamaev, on Flickr

Moscow City by Alex Turkevych, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

DRD161102_01139 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Hotel Ukraina by Andrey Senov, on Flickr

The Third Ring Road by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

DRD160901_01002 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Taxi in Moscow, Russia by Vadim Art, on Flickr

Hands on Hips by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Third Ring Road by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Северный речной вокзал. Зима 2021 by Антон Мазаев, on Flickr

Business center Oruzheyny in Moscow city, Car light trails at the Sadovaya Karetnaya street. Night, beautiful lighting of buildings. by Georgy Golovin, on Flickr

Lights of Moscow University by Georgy Golovin, on Flickr

Hotel Radisson-Ukraine, Moscow, Russia. by Georgy Golovin, on Flickr

High-rise building on the Kotelnicheskaya embankment. Moscow, Russia. by Georgy Golovin, on Flickr

Skyscrapers of the office and business center Moscow City by Georgy Golovin, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment: 2 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Ambre by baclo fen, on Flickr

Tower in the Sky by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

The Moscow city. Skyscrapers. by Vlad Kozlovski, on Flickr

Watching Moscow sunset by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

in the loop by Ilya Nadumanny, on Flickr

H18A7846 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Yulia in Red Square by Andy Lawlor, on Flickr

Yulia Happy in the Snow by Andy Lawlor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

3_DSC7867 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow at evening by Bobby Chan, on Flickr

20190714_135253 by Giuseppe Ghiani, on Flickr

Moscow City, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

Moscow by Warren, on Flickr

Modern city life by On Neon, on Flickr

H18A0370 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

17drb0130 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Masha y el otoño by Педро Рохас, on Flickr

Music of the Moscow streets... by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

Untitled by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

Main building of Moscow State University. by Ivan Volchek, on Flickr

Moscow. Russia by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

Downtown Moscow by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stoleshnikov Lane by Varvara_R, on Flickr

Moscow-City at blue hour  by Vitaly Gureshov 🔴LeicaM, on Flickr

Evening Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Two Tatra T3 trams in autumn by Alexey Latyshev, on Flickr

18dra0185 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Nikolskaya Street by Eugenia, on Flickr

P1490570 by Sergei Spiridonov, on Flickr

GMN_1212 by Mikhail Grebenshchikov, on Flickr

Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF16371 by Mikhail Lobanov, on Flickr

DSCF1601 by Mikhail Lobanov, on Flickr

DSCF1607 by Mikhail Lobanov, on Flickr

DSCF1634 by Mikhail Lobanov, on Flickr

DSCF1656 by Mikhail Lobanov, on Flickr

Moscow Street by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Festive Night City by On Neon, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

Art exhibition by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

19drf0142 by baclo fen, on Flickr

10600583644_07eb749bb7_o by baclo fen, on Flickr

unexpected rain by Sergei F, on Flickr

Lunch by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Where Moscow meets Gotham City. Moscow, Russia. Jan.2021 (0U4A5898) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

IMG_0086 by Иван Петров, on Flickr

Dusk over Moscow by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr

Panorama of Moscow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr

Happy birthday, my city! by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr

Kremlin and embankment of the Moscow river by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Untitled by Leon Fayer, on Flickr

bmbjigyj by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Moscow city at night by Dan Poz, on Flickr

My city. Night walks. by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr

COKE143 by Scott White, on Flickr

The Cathedral of Christ the Savior, Moscow by Ded Pihto, on Flickr

DRD160401_0717 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC_1346 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_1335 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_1326 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

Sconosciuta con micio per le vie di Mosca Young woman with kitty in a Moscow street Agosto 2000 by big camera, on Flickr

1-IMGP3579 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Performance-4 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Moscow-city by Nikita Domrachev, on Flickr

Moscow City Towers by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

St. Clemens in the morning. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A2217) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

The night is full of lights. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A1654) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

BO0O1428 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

Sony A7R2 + Samyang AF 35/1.4 by Daniil Muray, on Flickr

Moscow night by ©Andrey, on Flickr

BO0O9712 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

Moscow 52 by Andrew Brook, on Flickr

P1740061 by Alex Pavlenko, on Flickr

P1730338 by Alex Pavlenko, on Flickr

DR150605_546D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Msk by Tatyana Shu, on Flickr

DRD160401_0775 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Scarf by Antoine K, on Flickr

Carlo Socks by Antoine K, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Winter Moscow by On Neon, on Flickr

The finale of a long day. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A2521) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Winter Moscow by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow by khivintsev.com, on Flickr

Old and New by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

DSCF1607 by Mikhail Lobanov, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Through the ice. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

A Little Bridge in Zaryadye Park by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

A bit of pink by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

H18A9902 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

vdn_ 20150311_121029 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr

Moscow night fountain dancer by Kostya Romantikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19drg0254 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

FBVF0579 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Moscow Street by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Winter Evening in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Cableway by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

school 3 in konakovo by валентин паршин, on Flickr

Winters city by On Neon, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Novy Arbat street. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

H18A9592 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9615 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9627 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9642 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9669 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9689 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

19drd0674 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

... my violin, my city, my passion - I&#x27;ll play for you Moscow by johnny 5 ..., on Flickr

Metro Ticket by Antoine K, on Flickr

Moscow by Listenwave Photography, on Flickr

H18A0603 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Dirty Road by Antoine K, on Flickr

Touched by the Light by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Metro. Paveletskaya (Green line) by dardashew, on Flickr

Autumn in Zaryadye Park (4) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

look upwards: skyscrapers by A M, on Flickr

Evening City by On Neon, on Flickr

Ewening. City. Clouds. by On Neon, on Flickr

Winter Evening in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

City sunset by On Neon, on Flickr

Winter city by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening Kremlin by On Neon, on Flickr

Bielorussky Train Station by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow Street by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Autumn Day by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

0A7_DSC9096bw by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

19drg0170 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20drb0983 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Blue Scarf by Antoine K, on Flickr

FBVF0529 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Untitled by alexey-ivanov, on Flickr

Scooter in Moscow, Russia by Vadim Art, on Flickr

16h40 by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Construction on the Red Square by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Shadows by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

In a Suburban Estate by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Autumn by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Autumn in Zaryadye Park (1) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Autumn in Zaryadye Park (4) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

The Third Ring Road by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Night Moscow Kremlin Winter by diem carl, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Nika by Coiseam, on Flickr

PA253473-1 by Victor Ka, on Flickr

Stop And Listen by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Women’s Stories-4 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Women’s Stories-7 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City by Mikhail Aleksandrovich, on Flickr

Moscow City by destinyeditor, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Art Artemyev, on Flickr

Moscow City by Andrei Bessolitsyn, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Moscow city by sevat, on Flickr

Moscow city by Alexander Sokolov, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Koray Bektas, on Flickr

Evening City by On Neon, on Flickr

Somewhere in Moscow no.22 by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

19drh0497 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Animated walls by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

H18A9592 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

18drf0580 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1_DSC0710 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drf0559 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Thunderstorm over the city by Vladimir Belyaev, on Flickr

Moscow&#x27;s Seven Sisters by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 3 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

The other side of the tracks. by Sabien, on Flickr

Moscow never sleep by Victoria Lesh, on Flickr

Hotel Ukraina by Andrey Senov, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia (DSCF4852-46) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

POP01581 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

POP01629 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 2 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Huh [EXPLORED] by Antoine K, on Flickr

Kodak DCS Pro SLR/n by Georg Georger, on Flickr

Love Stuck by Antoine K, on Flickr

Untitled by Gordey Borodin, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (#4) by 安德烈 巴尔哈托夫, on Flickr

«Kiss as long as eternity» (color version, scene one) by 安德烈 巴尔哈托夫, on Flickr

Софья by Georg Georger, on Flickr

Moscow by Aleksey Ku, on Flickr

Moscow-City View by Mikhail Matseevskiy, on Flickr

Game of Love by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DEAD DYNASTY by Leonid V, on Flickr

Moscow City by Igor, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

POP01615 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

QWZ00349 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 2 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

moscow sunset by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Early Morning on Moskva River by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Huh [EXPLORED] by Antoine K, on Flickr

Nude by Antoine K, on Flickr

Love Stuck by Antoine K, on Flickr

A Blue Day by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

No Red Square by Antoine K, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow, #9 by 安德烈 巴尔哈托夫, on Flickr

FBVF0579 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Street perspective with truck and tower. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A2283) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_4412 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

DSC_4407 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Lanterns by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Winter city by On Neon, on Flickr

Tunnel Entrance by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Tram Rails by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Crossroad by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Grey Day by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow in November by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

An Autumn Day (3) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Frosty sunset. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

IMG_0572 by Photogore, on Flickr

IMG_0313 by Photogore, on Flickr

Трамваи ПКТС в Москве. by Viacheslav Nikitin, on Flickr

Winter Moscow by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

8_DSC3609 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

img_0047 by Boris Pankin, on Flickr

IMG0638 by Saveliy Sokolov, on Flickr

Moscow by kishjar?, on Flickr

Old and new by Stanislav Anikin, on Flickr

BO0O9524 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

Kremlin at sunset by Dennis Belogorsky, on Flickr

Lamps by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center by Aleksey Makeev, on Flickr

DSCF6196 by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Untitled by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr

L1000350_C1 by -OlAf-, on Flickr

October / Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Lomonosov Moscow State University (MSU) main building. by Ivan Volchek, on Flickr

Круг Света 2019 by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Non-parade Moscow / Непарадная Москва by Сергей Г., on Flickr

H18A9590 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9699 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9747 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9757 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9776 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9858 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9538 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

IMG_5105_DxO by Denis Alpatov, on Flickr

DSC09693 by Denis Alpatov, on Flickr

17drj0710 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20drb8329 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

кефир by Ilia Larionov, on Flickr

FBV_3812 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Dark by Sergey Gladkov, on Flickr

Under my Nails by Antoine K, on Flickr

DSCF2766 by Kristina Koroleva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Theatre Crowd [EXPLORED] by Antoine K, on Flickr

Moscow in Bad Weather (3) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

themed metro train dedicated to rock and roll at the Komsomolskaya metro station by валентин паршин, on Flickr

DSC_9066_ by jhellender, on Flickr

Global Pandemic | Russia by International Monetary Fund, on Flickr

The fog. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A3526) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

City sunset by On Neon, on Flickr

DSC_4358 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Road Works by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

pykhtino metro station project by валентин паршин, on Flickr

Kremlin by Leonid V, on Flickr

DSC_4412 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

7_DSC2096 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Global Pandemic | Russia by International Monetary Fund, on Flickr

Plastic Lips by Antoine K, on Flickr

Fire&#x27;n&#x27;Gold&#x27;n&#x27;Bus. Moscow, Russia. Jan.2021 (0U4A6277) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

H18A9902 by Said Aminov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City sunset by On Neon, on Flickr

PXL_20210325_090444449.NIGHT by Oleg, on Flickr

Kremlin by Leonid V, on Flickr

Cloudy Day by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

An Autumn Day (3) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Old and New by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

A Corner of Moscow by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

On the Moskva River by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Bielorussky Train Station by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

DSCF16371 by Mikhail Lobanov, on Flickr

19drf0142 by baclo fen, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

The foggy Capital city by Alexey Sobolev, on Flickr

DSC_0721-01 by Irina Safonova, on Flickr

Untitled #29 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Savior at sunset by On Neon, on Flickr

Lunch by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

May be like Liverpool? by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19drc0379 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Metro-6 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Light &amp; Dark-2 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Streets of Moscow (1) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Old Factory by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Road Works by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow Street (2) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow in Bad Weather (2) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Cloudy Day by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Global Pandemic | Russia by International Monetary Fund, on Flickr

Plastic Lips by Antoine K, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Street perspective with truck and tower. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A2283) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

16h40 by Antoine K, on Flickr

The Third Ring Road by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by rudy_nyc, on Flickr

Moscow by night. Moscow State University by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

Novoarbatsky most, Radisson Royal Hotel by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr

Moscow city by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr

Сar traffic by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Evening Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Hotel Ukraina by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Manezhnaya Square by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

White House by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow - City of Flowing Lights.. by Hakan Gil, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

False teeth (&quot;вставные зубы&quot by Michael Ravodin, on Flickr

19drc0384 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

... my violin, my city, my passion - I&#x27;ll play for you Moscow by johnny 5 ..., on Flickr

Performance-4 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Performance- 5 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

The Third Ring Road by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

St. Basil&#x27;s Cathedral by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Живописный мост by Simple Pictures, on Flickr

Moscow City by ru13r, on Flickr

What does the future prepare for us? by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Lights of the city by Ann Vasilkova, on Flickr

Тверская by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Moscow by Alexander Jonov, on Flickr

H18A1548 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Concrete&amp;Glass Kingdom by Pavel K, on Flickr

DSC03977 by Charles Burns, on Flickr

20drb8027 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18dre0691 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Piercing Look by Antoine K, on Flickr

Park of Arts by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Are You for Real? by Antoine K, on Flickr

Red Bag &amp; Camera by Antoine K, on Flickr

H18A9590 by Said Aminov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Street perspective with taxi and bell tower. Moscow, Russia. Feb.2021 (0U4A0713) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

church by Сonstantine Lagodenko, on Flickr

IGI_5843 by Igor Ivanov, on Flickr

Down the Main street. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2020 (0U4A2944) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moscow in Bad Weather (3) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Near the Yaroslavsky Station by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow Street by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

A Corner of Moscow by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

On the Moskva River by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Near the Ostankino Tower by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Street perspective with truck and tower. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A2283) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Coffee time by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

On the bridge by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Photo shoot by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

IMG_3302_2048 by eka phil, on Flickr

Back in the days- Moscow @ Wintertime by Peter Vossen, on Flickr

Once upon a time in Moscow by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

H18A6498 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A5365 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Moscow Internetional Business Center by Giuseppe Russo, on Flickr

Last rays of the sun by On Neon, on Flickr

У Патриарших прудов by Mike Ryseen, on Flickr

Smoke, Moon and Ice Plates. Moscow, Russia. Feb.2021 (0U4A0326) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

20190217-IMG_4587 by TAC Depirts, on Flickr

MSK_3858 by Сергей Г., on Flickr

2018-08-04_12-40-27 by Giper LJ, on Flickr

Platform concourse at Gants Hill station by Mike G. McDermott, on Flickr

_N4A0343 by Maria Márina, on Flickr

0A7_DSC2498 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Watching the Stars by Antoine K, on Flickr

000012310007 by Diana Aramian, on Flickr

- Masha by Педро Рохас, on Flickr

finishing works at the zyuzino metro station under construction by валентин паршин, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18drf0565 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Muddy Waters of Yauza by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Old Factory by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

An Old House by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

On the Garden Ring by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Television House by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Modern Buildings (2) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Old and New by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Evening City by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening in the city by Coiseam, on Flickr

Moscow street city center by Vladimir Saboda, on Flickr

In the fog: trees. Moscow,Russia, Dec. 2020 (0U4A3620) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

last rays of the sun by On Neon, on Flickr

Performance- 5 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Girls by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Book Store by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening City by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow evening by Dmitry Pimenov, on Flickr

Moscow by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Moscow by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Moscow by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Moscow by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Moscow by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

IMGP1154 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr

Dsc_7412 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Moscow river. by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr

000011280020 by Photogore, on Flickr

000011280011 by Photogore, on Flickr

IMG01161 by Saveliy Sokolov, on Flickr

Lomonosov Moscow State University on a foggy evening by artf1ex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mourfo by Antoine K, on Flickr

moscow by Dara Pilyugina, on Flickr

Old and new by Stanislav Anikin, on Flickr

_MG_1771 by Mikhail Lukyanov, on Flickr

006 by Konstantin Chubenko, on Flickr

Lamps by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow CIty Center 1Hs-Day by [email protected], on Flickr

Moscow at night by Vladimir Mochalov, on Flickr

Main building of MSU. Moscow landmark. by Ivan Volchek, on Flickr

_61A1503_C1 by -OlAf-, on Flickr

_DSC5327_C1 by -OlAf-, on Flickr

R0000249 by ilya, on Flickr

0915 Moscow City Tour (12) by Sarah Martin, on Flickr

MOSCOW (1) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

DSC_0089 by True Hikikomori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow city by sevat, on Flickr

Moscow city by Alexandr Simonov, on Flickr

Moscow city by Alexander Sokolov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Alexander Novikov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Art Artemyev, on Flickr

Moscow City by Tiger Kindheart, on Flickr

City pulse by On Neon, on Flickr

Ostankino Tower by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr

City Walk by Antoine K, on Flickr

The fog. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A3526) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Summertime Togetherness by Gennadiy Kravchenko, on Flickr

Somewhere in Moscow no.22 by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

Street perspective with truck and tower. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A2283) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moscow 23 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr

18drf0652 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC0711 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Metro. Vorobyovy Gory (Red line) by dardashew, on Flickr

98 by Antoine K, on Flickr

20drc0632 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow. B. Elkind&#x27;s Apartment Building by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

City pulse by On Neon, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow Kremlin and full moon. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Moscow City by On Neon, on Flickr

Исторический музей by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

An Autumn Day (3) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Evening City by On Neon, on Flickr

Вид на Кремль by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

City sunset by On Neon, on Flickr

_N4A0343 by Maria Márina, on Flickr

taxi by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Alisa &amp; Katia by Antoine K, on Flickr

Ray of Light by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow street by Astroman, on Flickr

Moscow Streets by Konstantinos Lambrianidis, on Flickr

Moscow Street by John Carlton, on Flickr

Moscow street by Arthur Kantemirov, on Flickr

Moscow Skyscrapers from Moskva by Andreas&#x27; Photos, on Flickr

Moscow City by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

DSCF4963 by Vladimir Glebov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Aram Bagdasaryan, on Flickr

MOSCOW (37) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

Night Moscow street. 2016. by Alex Fokin, on Flickr

DSC04496 by Ilya Matveev, on Flickr

Modela Christina by Евгений Кузнецов, on Flickr

Moscow by Aleksey Yepanchintcev, on Flickr

Arbat street by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

From the bowels of the earth by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr

IMG_8065-1 by Pavel Koroletskiy, on Flickr

20180820_Moskau_Kids Store_Top of Moscow_3 by Stefan Dingerkus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nude by Antoine K, on Flickr

Kremlin &amp; Legs by Antoine K, on Flickr

Moscow Metro. Dinamo (Green line) by dardashew, on Flickr

Moscow 8 by Jeroen Aalderink, on Flickr

Moscow 5 by Jeroen Aalderink, on Flickr

Moscow 6 by Jeroen Aalderink, on Flickr

Moscow 2 by Jeroen Aalderink, on Flickr

Moscow 1 by Jeroen Aalderink, on Flickr

Moscow 3 by Jeroen Aalderink, on Flickr

Alien Courtyard (2) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow by Ralf Koplin, on Flickr

City pulse by On Neon, on Flickr

new mnevniki station of the Moscow metro mnevniki by валентин паршин, on Flickr

Streets by Vladimir Glebov, on Flickr

Moscow street by Astroman, on Flickr

Untitled by Astroman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Dmitriy Protsenko, on Flickr

Sunset in the city by Coiseam, on Flickr

View from bridge to The Kremlin by Stas Myagkov, on Flickr

Гуляя по улицам Москвы by Антон Мазаев, on Flickr

Живописный мост by Simple Pictures, on Flickr

In the center of Moscow by Coiseam, on Flickr

Moscow by Roland Wich, on Flickr

Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

Moscow City by ru13r, on Flickr

Moscow by Vladislav Gavrjushkin, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 1 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

May sunset by Gleb Lvov, on Flickr

20drb8443 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20drb8027 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20drb8329 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Nika by Coiseam, on Flickr

Май 2020 by Ol&#x27;ga, on Flickr

October / Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

International Women&#x27;s Day by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19drc0413 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Warren, on Flickr

Живописный мост by Simple Pictures, on Flickr

Moscow by Roland Wich, on Flickr

Moscow by Vladislav Gavrjushkin, on Flickr

DSC08598-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

H18A4658 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Night Moscow by Stas Myagkov, on Flickr

bmbjigyj by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Moscow-City. Night by Sergei F, on Flickr

Moscow. Pokrovsky Blvd. by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

DSCF0588 by Vladimir Glebov, on Flickr

Nastyona, create diamond by Kostya Romantikov, on Flickr

Piercing Look by Antoine K, on Flickr

_4100883 by Komil Shaykhraziev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

2_DSC8580 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

2_DSC9997 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Night by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Long Shadows by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

A White House by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow Street by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow. Kitay-gorod (3) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow. Kitay-gorod (1) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow. Grey Day (2) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow. Grey Day (1) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

P4030030 by Komil Shaykhraziev, on Flickr

Global Pandemic | Russia by International Monetary Fund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City by Mikhail Aleksandrovich, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 2 of 2 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 1 of 2 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Triumphal Arch of Moscow by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment: 3 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Early Morning on Moskva River by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

IMG_3366 by Alexander Doronsky, on Flickr

Patterns by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

moscow sunset by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

City Sightseeing Moscow. Theatre Square, Moscow by Gary Benjamin, on Flickr

above the Moscow #2 by Artem Prikhodko, on Flickr

Frozen city. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A1733) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

18drf0996 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drf0354 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20dra0081 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Plastic Lips by Antoine K, on Flickr

Phone Light by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photographer from New York in Moscow by Valery @valeryshpakphotography, on Flickr

Moscow-Krasnogorsk 25.10.2020. by Olga Tavolga, on Flickr

H18A3645 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3663 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3833 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3901 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3924 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3961 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3983 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A4033 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Portraits, events, commercials and fine art photographer from New York @valeryshpakphotography - Top quality photo &amp; video, great profesional team, will travel Worldwide by Valery @valeryshpakphotography, on Flickr

20dra0476 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Night Red Square by Alexander Bocharov, on Flickr

FBV_2587 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

R0017560 by Photogore, on Flickr

На границе дня и ночи / On the border of day and night by Max Kovalev, on Flickr

Get your Mask by Antoine K, on Flickr

The Three Graces. And their shadows. by Tarik El-Bakri, on Flickr

Evening by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Boat by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

H18A9590 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9699 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9747 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9757 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9776 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9858 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9538 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

IMG_5105_DxO by Denis Alpatov, on Flickr

DSC09693 by Denis Alpatov, on Flickr

17drj0710 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20drb8329 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Instatrash #2 by Andrey V Egorov, on Flickr

кефир by Ilia Larionov, on Flickr

20dra0210 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

About to Take Out by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Winter sunset in Moscow by Artem Denisov, on Flickr

Winter is floating away. Moscow, Russia. Mar.2021 (DSCF6434) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Krymsky Bridge - Moscow, Russia by Preston Hawkins, on Flickr

Urban landscape by On Neon, on Flickr

Winter ship by On Neon, on Flickr

Under the clouds by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening Moscow by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening by On Neon, on Flickr

The last rays of the sun in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Sunset in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

❤ by Alessandra Yakimova, on Flickr

18drg0867 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drf0670 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Around the flying saucer. Moscow, Russia. Jan.2021 (0U4A9902) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Nastyona, your dreams by Kostya Romantikov, on Flickr

Dopamine Shot by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18drh0363 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

6_DSC0286 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC02505 by Sergio Filatov, on Flickr

St. Andrew Embankment (1) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

St. Andrew Embankment (2) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Light and Shadow by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

A Boat by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Constructivism in Moscow by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

A Former Factory by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow by Night by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

On the Embankment by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Skyscraper on Kotelnicheskaya Embankment. Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Inverted golden hour. Moscow, Russia. Feb.2021 (0U4A1062) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Touched by the Light by Antoine K, on Flickr

Hands on Hips by Antoine K, on Flickr

Moscow. Kremlin. A Pass by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Protests in Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

IMG05715-inst-glow by genos, on Flickr

IMG05741-inst-glow by genos, on Flickr

IMG05769-inst-glow by genos, on Flickr

DSC02077 by genos, on Flickr

DSC02134 by genos, on Flickr

L'ensemble by Andrey Senov, on Flickr

Downtown Moscow by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

img_0069 by Boris Pankin, on Flickr

Jardines de Alexander-3 by e_velo (εωγ), on Flickr

6_DSC0322 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Rio Moscova-3 by e_velo (εωγ), on Flickr

Catedral de Cristo Salvador-1 by e_velo (εωγ), on Flickr

17dri0118 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Same Hat by Antoine K, on Flickr

1_DSC9390 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyscraper on Kotelnicheskaya Embankment. Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

Winter ship by On Neon, on Flickr

Urban landscape by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow Kremlin by On Neon, on Flickr

City view by On Neon, on Flickr

Winter evening by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

The last rays of the sun by On Neon, on Flickr

Around the flying saucer. Moscow, Russia. Jan.2021 (0U4A9902) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Early Evening in Moscow by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

City sunset by On Neon, on Flickr

Performance- 5 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Performance-4 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Untitled #10 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

... my violin, my city, my passion - I&#x27;ll play for you Moscow by johnny 5 ..., on Flickr

Moscow by khivintsev.com, on Flickr

Evening in Moscow City by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 3 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

H18A3645 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3663 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3833 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3901 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3924 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3961 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3983 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A4033 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

DRD161006_0166 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

R0017941 by Photogore, on Flickr

Nice evening - in the big city by On Neon, on Flickr

FBV_2587 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City by Vasily Karpuhin, on Flickr

Гуляя по улицам Москвы by Антон Мазаев, on Flickr

Moscow city by Alexandr Simonov, on Flickr

Moscow, city by uffo, on Flickr

Moscow City by kelah_e, on Flickr

Moscow City by Art Artemyev, on Flickr

Moscow City by Evgeny Bobokal, on Flickr

Moscow at night by Andrey Kowanowsky, on Flickr

H18A1373 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Moscow by Alexander Jonov, on Flickr

Май 2020 by Ol&#x27;ga, on Flickr

What does the future prepare for us? by Виталий Симонов, on Flickr

Taganka Street. Old and New (2) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow City by Florian Scholz, on Flickr

20drb8027 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

October / Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Park of Arts by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18drb0931 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow. by Vlad Kozlovski, on Flickr

Taganka Street. Old and New (1) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Вид на Кремль by Maikl Barxudarov, on Flickr

Winter sunset in Moscow by Artem Denisov, on Flickr

Urban landscape by On Neon, on Flickr

Little red heart by MikeD, on Flickr

City view by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow City by Victor Prokhorov, on Flickr

Moscow. Grey Day (3) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Muddy Waters of Yauza by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

On the Garden Ring by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Center of Moscow by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Art Nouveau in Moscow (Levenson&#x27;s Typography) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Art Nouveau in Moscow by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19drh0805 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

The Third Ring Road: 1 of 2 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

New Arbat Avenue - 2 of 2 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

A Tree and Shadows by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Sky over Moscow (1) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Sky over Moscow (2) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

A Boat by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

A Former Factory by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow. Kitay-gorod (1) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Near the Yaroslavsky Station by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

An Autumn Day (1) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

In the Street by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

19drf0142 by baclo fen, on Flickr

unexpected rain by Sergei F, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Novy Arbat street. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

in the loop by Ilya Nadumanny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Metro. Kiyevskaya (Blue line) by dardashew, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina: 5 of 5 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

The Third Ring Road: 2 of 2 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

The Third Ring Road: 1 of 2 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

New Arbat Avenue - 1 of 2 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 2 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment: 3 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

school building 1179 in moscow by валентин паршин, on Flickr

Deep in thought by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

City view by On Neon, on Flickr

Blue Scarf by Antoine K, on Flickr

Coffee Break by Antoine K, on Flickr

❤ by Alessandra Yakimova, on Flickr

Russia. Balashikha. Sunset over the city. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Old and New by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Cloudy Day by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night city. Moscow, Russia by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

IMG_20181017_150804-EFFECTS by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Moscow Metro. Kiyevskaya (Circle line) by dardashew, on Flickr

Sunny Day by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow sunsets by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow Lomonosov University by On Neon, on Flickr

Looking at us by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow by On Neon, on Flickr

Under the clouds by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening City by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening dances by On Neon, on Flickr

In a Street by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Andronikov Viaduct by Parker Wilson, on Flickr

early morning in the center of Moscow_ by Sergei F, on Flickr

Art Nouveau in Moscow (Levenson&#x27;s Typography) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

5_DSC0179 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Embankment by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

17dre0679 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow city by Maxim Petroleum, on Flickr

Новодевичий by Антон Мазаев, on Flickr

Moscow by Al Alware, on Flickr

New Arbat Avenue by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Вид на Кремль by Maikl Barxudarov, on Flickr

Urban Reflection by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow by Ralf Koplin, on Flickr

the legendary Soviet bus liaz 677 by валентин паршин, on Flickr

DSC02505 by Sergio Filatov, on Flickr

Performance- 5 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Untitled #14 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Untitled #7 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Metro-3 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Little yellow flowers. The first days of spring in the Museum Riverbank Park, Moscow, Russia. Apr.2021 (0U4A1593) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moscow Metro. Kiyevskaya (Blue line) by dardashew, on Flickr

H18A3833 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3901 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3924 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3961 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3983 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A4033 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Nice evening - in the big city by On Neon, on Flickr

Crimean Bridge in Moscow, Russia by Georgy Golovin, on Flickr

R0017560 by Photogore, on Flickr

Get your Mask by Antoine K, on Flickr

Tram (under the bridge) by MikeD, on Flickr

Around the flying saucer. Moscow, Russia. Jan.2021 (0U4A9902) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Selfie Theater by Antoine K, on Flickr

Camouflage by Antoine K, on Flickr

Moscow by Andrei Bessolitsyn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18drf0730 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Nude by Antoine K, on Flickr

POP01794 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

POP01581 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

POP01568 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

POP01589 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

POP01570 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

POP01615 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

POP01629 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

Antipostcards. Demolition man by eric shur, on Flickr

QWZ00349 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Masked passengers in the metro during the coronavirus epidemic in Moscow, Russia. by Tanya Polevaya, on Flickr

...in Moscow. Tverskaya street (04.09.2011) by 安德烈 巴尔哈托夫, on Flickr

Moscow. by Vlad Kozlovski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3226 by Savva Sokolov, on Flickr

0A77II_DSC0780 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Antipostcards. La liberté de parler et la liberté de filmer by eric shur, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

New year in Moscow street by Aleksei Ezhkov, on Flickr

Izmaylovo Moscow by Aleksei Ezhkov, on Flickr

Streets of Moscow by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Kremlin by Arthur Janotta, on Flickr

H18A9923 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Night city. Moscow, Russia by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Moscow streets by Maxim Masakov, on Flickr

Moscow International Automobile Salon 2012 by Fizzik.LJ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

12-storey building of the p-30 series located at Stroginsky Boulevard 17k1 by валентин паршин, on Flickr

Big city sunrise by k0rZzik, on Flickr

20190904-2996 by Chris Osborne, on Flickr

Novodevichy Convent, Moscow by СВ Окна ВДНХ, on Flickr

Urban landscape by On Neon, on Flickr

Деревянные евроокна в офис by СВ Окна ВДНХ, on Flickr

FBV81887 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Moscow City as lead sculpture by N U C L E Λ R, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 3 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia (2013) by John Dickinson, on Flickr

FBV81497 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Girl in the subway by Vladimir Wulf, on Flickr

18drc0191 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150613_222D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

View from FAO Schwartz by Adam Baker, on Flickr

Fujifilm xf10 street photo by Бродяга, on Flickr

20190904-3028 by Chris Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

In the Street by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Near the Kursk Railway Station (1) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Near the Kursk Railway Station (2) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

St. Daniel&#x27;s Monastery. 1 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Air Parade Rehearsal. 1 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow Street by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Andronikov Monastery, Moscow by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Moscow people by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Anastya by Педро Рохас, on Flickr

19drc0530 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC0452 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

In the Street by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Near the Kursk Railway Station (1) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow Street by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

A White House by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

«On the Seven Hills» by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Old House by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Church of St. Sergius of Radonezh in Rogozhskaya Sloboda (1) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Red House by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Night city. Moscow, Russia by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Big city sunrise by k0rZzik, on Flickr

Night street cafe by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

Taking a stroll by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

early morning in the center of Moscow_ by Sergei F, on Flickr

About to Take Out by Antoine K, on Flickr

Dopamine Shot by Antoine K, on Flickr

Stop And Listen by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sun and Clouds. 6 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

An Old House by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Sun and Clouds. 7 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Sun and Clouds. 5 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Sun and Clouds. 3 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Air Parade Rehearsal. 3 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

The graves of the Novodevichy Convent. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Russia. Zelenograd. Day of the city. A parade of karts. by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

Dat Moscow street by Andrew Bam, on Flickr

Ночная фотопрогулка 138 by Pavel Koptsev, on Flickr

Thunderstorm is near. Moscow, Russia by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Она by Педро Рохас, on Flickr

IMG_9514 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr

Different generations of skyscrapers by On Neon, on Flickr

DRD160502_0288 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nastya by Педро Рохас, on Flickr

Moscow-City at blue hour  by Vitaly Gureshov 🔴LeicaM, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Tverskoy District: 2 of 2 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

The Moscow River. 3 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Pavilion &quot;Republic of Belarus&quot;. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Two Tatra T3 trams in autumn by Alexey Latyshev, on Flickr

Autumn in reflection by Stas Myagkov, on Flickr

Old cars in the yards. Moscow, Russia by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Moscow City, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

6_DSC5708 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment: 1 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

IMG_6288_Night view from Patriarshy bridge, Moscow by Andrii Polyakov, on Flickr

duty at the metro station Mayakovskaya by валентин паршин, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Artificial Sakura by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

The Moscow River. 2 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

The Moscow River. 3 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

The Moscow River. 1 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

An Old House by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Andronikov Monastery, Moscow by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Anastya by Педро Рохас, on Flickr

On the bridge by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Tverskoy District: 2 of 2 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Вид на Кремль by Maikl Barxudarov, on Flickr

early morning in the center of Moscow_ by Sergei F, on Flickr

Under the red sky. Moscow, Russia, Nov.2020 (0U4A0586) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Skyscraper on Kotelnicheskaya Embankment. Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

The last rays of the sun in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Women’s Stories-7 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City by Mikhail Aleksandrovich, on Flickr

H18A1351 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

MARRIOTT HOTEL MOSCOW by PM.SABATER, on Flickr

Moscow Fountain by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

Мост - The bridge by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

DJI_0139 by Evgeniy Golovach, on Flickr

SDIM2718g by Vadim Zaigrin, on Flickr

Moscow State University by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

DSC_0985 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_1020 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

1_DSC9155 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC00056 by Konstantin Chubenko, on Flickr

Moscow Tram by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

Julia by Kerry Moore, on Flickr

Moscow. Russia. 2018 by Александр Ненахов, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Subway Station by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour (Moscow, Russia) by Konstantin Evchenko, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour (Moscow, Russia) by Konstantin Evchenko, on Flickr

Le Corbusier&#x27;s favorite house. Moscow, Russia. Feb.2021 (0U4A0557) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia. Jan.2021 (0U4A6242) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Under the red sky. Moscow, Russia, Nov.2020 (0U4A0586) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Under the clear sky. Moscow, Russia, Dec. 2020. (0U4A1196) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

View of the Kremlin through Orthodox Easter decorations. Moscow, Russia. May.2021 (0U4A2788) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Bright and colorful. Manege Square/Alexander&#x27;s Garden, Moscow, Russia. May.2021 (0U4A2853) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

The Fabulous Riverboat. Moscow, Russia, 2020 (0U4A9577) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Under construction. Moscow, Russia, Nov.2020 (0U4A9610) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Monochrome, Architecture, Railway Station, Moscow, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Yee-Kay Fung, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia #street #moscow #center #canon #photography by michele dini, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Yee-Kay Fung, on Flickr

International Women&#x27;s Day by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

Smiling under the rain @Moscow by olivier.pillaudtirard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dorogomilovsky Bridge by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Urban landscape by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moscow night fountain dancer by Kostya Romantikov, on Flickr

19drd0775 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Sunset on the river by Vladimir Belyaev, on Flickr

20drb0810 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

P1820171 by MAXIM GENNADEVICH, on Flickr

Exhibition by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pause Clope by Antoine K, on Flickr

18drc0191 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

213_6645 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

DSC08760 by ilya, on Flickr

DSC08779 by ilya, on Flickr

DSC08681 by ilya, on Flickr

DSC08675 by ilya, on Flickr

DSC08557 by ilya, on Flickr

Footbridge by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Butyrskaya by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow - Russia by [email protected], on Flickr

P1400929 by Alex Sandor, on Flickr

DR160218_0955D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

213_7026 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

Birds for commercial centre by jessejunod258, on Flickr

Moscow by rudy_nyc, on Flickr

Moscow by renee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19drc0605 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

GAZ City, Р 211 КВ 790 by Михаил Решетников, on Flickr

Varvarka street by On Neon, on Flickr

On the Moscow River Embankment by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Artificial Sakura by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Flowers and Towers by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Embankment by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Old Tver. 4 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

The Imperial Road Palace Garden. Tver by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

City and Sky by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

House on Mosfilmovskaya by Roman Shtykhno, on Flickr

Moscow girls by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

Swinging Bag by Antoine K, on Flickr

Breeze by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18drf0796 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow (27 of 64) by Bob Hamilton, on Flickr

MSK_0096 by Сергей Г., on Flickr

FBV_0079 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Postcard: Bicycles on the streets of Moscow, Russia &lt;--- Moscow, Russia by cea +, on Flickr

New year in Moscow by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr

419 by ETAKometa, on Flickr

Moscow never sleep by Victoria Lesh, on Flickr

H18A3953 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

T-34-85 legendary medium tank of the Red Army of World War II by Pavel &quot;Myth&quot; YB, on Flickr

Summer City by On Neon, on Flickr

Artificial Sakura by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

MSK_0052_m1 by Сергей Г., on Flickr

FBVF1625 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBVF1598 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

IMG_9180-3 by Savva Sokolov, on Flickr

IMG07554-inst-glow by Savva Sokolov, on Flickr

H18A9165 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

arrival by Artem Prikhodko, on Flickr

Kremlin Embankment by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

** by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night streets of Moscow. Mohovaya st. by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr

DSC05873-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

Novodevichy Convent, Moscow. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Novodevichy Convent, Moscow. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Novodevichy Convent, Moscow. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

The graves of the Novodevichy Convent. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Novodevichy Convent, Moscow. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Novodevichy Convent, Moscow. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Izmailovo Kremlin, Moscow. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

Щукинский полуостров-3 by Matvey, on Flickr

Dat Moscow street by Andrew Bam, on Flickr

holiday every day by Sergei F, on Flickr

DSC_3076 by Alexander Sav, on Flickr

Она by Педро Рохас, on Flickr

DRD160502_0288 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

before the storm by Liudmila Ivanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

H18A9590 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9699 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9747 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9757 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9776 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9858 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9538 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

IMG_5105_DxO by Denis Alpatov, on Flickr

DSC09693 by Denis Alpatov, on Flickr

17drj0710 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20drb8329 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

кефир by Ilia Larionov, on Flickr

18drf0801 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Summer City by On Neon, on Flickr

H18A8612 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

P1051131 by Nick Ananyev, on Flickr

Moscow Old City Church Gold Dark by diem carl, on Flickr

Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

IMGP7779a Moscow financial centre by William Jarema, on Flickr

2019-01-19_07-22-54 by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

BO0O3831 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

DSC_5781 by Vadim Stashkevich, on Flickr

DSC05943-1 by Igor Gorshkov, on Flickr

Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores - Moscú - Rusia - Las “siete hermanas” de Stalin by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

New constructivism by Igor Larkov, on Flickr

Jeans &amp; Doves by Antoine K, on Flickr

Sofiya&#x27;s Wall by Charles Griffin, on Flickr

IMG_2760iPad by Dmitry Buzukov, on Flickr

DRD161102_01059 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kremlevskaya Embankment by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Varvarka street by On Neon, on Flickr

Lanterns by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Winter city by On Neon, on Flickr

Tunnel Entrance by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Tram Rails by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Crossroad by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Grey Day by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow in November by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

An Autumn Day (3) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

7_DSC0032 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Perfecto by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

+P1320054 by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

ulitsa dmitrievskogo metro station by валентин паршин, on Flickr

Night city. Moscow, Russia by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rhyme by Alex Stolyarov, on Flickr

moscow-outside-0008 by Jacques van Zanten, on Flickr

Вечерняя Москва by Oleg Kolobov, on Flickr

Non-parade Moscow / Непарадная Москва by Сергей Г., on Flickr

DSC03699.jpg by Viacheslav Cheskidov, on Flickr

skrwt_for_share (9) by eka phil, on Flickr

River scene near the New Monastery of Our Saviour at sunset. Moscow, Russia, Aug.2020 (0U4A1296-2) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

H18A9954 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

DSC03714.jpg by Viacheslav Cheskidov, on Flickr

Life Before by Antoine K, on Flickr

Woman posing, Moscow Kremlin by Artem Beliaikin, on Flickr

Joyful Summer by Victor Gnedovets, on Flickr

On the streets by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Moscow street by A-PA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1_DSC0239 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

FBV_4824 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_4833 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_4835 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_4838 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_4843 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_4848 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBVF1737 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Moscow Central Sunset by Andrey Beryukhov, on Flickr

Kremlin on fire like in 1812. Moscow, Russia. May.2021 (0U4A4862) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Climb by Alexander Zolotov, on Flickr

L1006866-2 by Vasily Proshchensky, on Flickr

Orange Juice by Antoine K, on Flickr

Impact by Antoine K, on Flickr

Loose Denim by Antoine K, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18drf0230 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Night city by Andrew Leva, on Flickr

Moscows views by On Neon, on Flickr

H18A1294 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Moscow city by Vadim Kalitvyansky, on Flickr

Moscow city by Vadim Kalitvyansky, on Flickr

Moscow never sleep by Victoria Lesh, on Flickr

Moscow City - Moscow International Business Center Russia by Andrei Baskevich, on Flickr

Hotel Ukraina by Andrey Senov, on Flickr

Prechistenskaya Embankment by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Eyes Wide Open by Antoine K, on Flickr

Love Stuck by Antoine K, on Flickr

No Red Square by Antoine K, on Flickr

Chanel Posing by Antoine K, on Flickr

Untitled #19 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Look Behind by Antoine K, on Flickr

Hyper Hyper by Antoine K, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Gleb Gelb, on Flickr

Moscow City by iezg, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center / Москва-Сити by Sergei Churin, on Flickr

Summer in Moscow / Московское лето by Vladimir Zhdanov, on Flickr

Strastnaya Square. June evening. by Gleb Lvov, on Flickr

Morning Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Izmailovo Kremlin, Moscow. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr

City at sunset 3 by Aleksandr Kavun, on Flickr

Stalinist Skyscraper by Nick Leonard, on Flickr

2019-07-07-10-15-04-EOSR8684 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

Saint Basil's Cathedral by hamid-golpesar, on Flickr

people by Marina Chistyakova, on Flickr

Moscow guys. Early morning by Sergei F, on Flickr

2019-07-02-09-41-21-EOSR8668 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr

Ночная фотопрогулка 138 by Pavel Koptsev, on Flickr

498624910 by CSIS iDeas Lab, on Flickr

DR160302_1341D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Untitled by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

DSC02698_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

IMGP1046 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beyond the Moscow River. 2 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Pokrovsky Monastery by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Beyond the Moscow River. 2 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Beyond the Moscow River. 1 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Locks on the Yauza river. 2 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Locks on the Yauza river. 1 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Vorontsov Park. 1 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Tver. Near the Tmaka River. 2 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Night city. Moscow, Russia by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

17drf0285 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

IGI_5843 by Igor Ivanov, on Flickr

19drf0142 by baclo fen, on Flickr

50955202461_0dea5aa7fe_o by baclo fen, on Flickr

50786763632_0723ed17d5_o by baclo fen, on Flickr

Conversation by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr

The Third Ring Road by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

H18A6933 by Said Aminov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

6_DSC0473 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

At the crosswalk. Moscow, Russia, Aug.2020 (0U4A8871) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

The skyline. Moscow, Russia, Aug.2020 (0U4A8114) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

In the spotlight. Moscow, Russia, Aug.2020 (0U4A8081) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Grass and clouds. Moscow, Russia, Aug.2020 (0U4A7997) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Summer riverscape near the Kremlin. Moscow, Russia. May.2021 (0U4A5095) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moonrise over the Technic Museum. Moscow, Russia, Aug.2020 (0U4A2439) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

The Moscow River by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

The Pashkov&#x27;s House by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Sunshine &amp; Fountains by Antoine K, on Flickr

Mums &amp; Children by Antoine K, on Flickr

Hand in Hand by Antoine K, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Moscow City at night by On Neon, on Flickr

Discussion by Timur Razykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Irishwoman? (St.Patrick&#x27;s Day 19.03.2016 in Moscow by Flex Vladimir, on Flickr

20drb8539 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20drb0442 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

The Pashkov&#x27;s House by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

The Moscow River by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Beyond the Moscow River. 2 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Pokrovsky Monastery by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Beyond the Moscow River. 1 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Beyond the Moscow River. 2 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Orange Scarf by Antoine K, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Untitled #29 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mosvow, Russia, Jul.2020 (0U4A4961) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Petrovka street by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

19drd0775 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

19drc0322 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20drb0810 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3 denying sisters by Alexander Zolotov, on Flickr

Yellow &amp; Blue by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Silhouettes by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Фестиваль Ecocup в Москве by Европейский Союз в России / European Union in Russia, on Flickr

Открытие X Международного фестиваля зеленого кино Ecocup в Новой Третьяковке by Европейский Союз в России / European Union in Russia, on Flickr

bearded man by Sergei F, on Flickr

Yellow by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Kremlin Viewpoint by Durlav Roy chowdhury, on Flickr

P_20191003_073426 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

View of the Moscow International Business Center from Vorobyovy Gory and view of the Moscow river. by Ivan Volchek, on Flickr

Moscow city on sunset by Maksim Likhoded, on Flickr

moscow by Сonstantine Lagodenko, on Flickr

IMGP3151 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr

BO0O1428 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

San Basilio - Mosca by Francesco Ciccotti, on Flickr

Light Trails sling The Moscow River by Nicky Thomas, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Moscow City by Valeri Pizhanski, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Filat Astakhov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by KoivunenT, on Flickr

H18A9404 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9425 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9446 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9457 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9513 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9555 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9615 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Novy Arbat street. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Girls by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Moscow City by Mikhail Aleksandrovich, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Андрей Раевнёв, on Flickr

Julia by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr

Untitled #19 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Moscow never sleep  ! by On Neon, on Flickr

18drf0874 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20dra0262 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drf0322 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

19drg0563 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

03768 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

03757 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

03813 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

03875 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

03940 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

04010 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

04108 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3915 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

The Moscow State University by Berilyon, on Flickr

Moonrise over the Technic Museum. Moscow, Russia, Aug.2020 (0U4A2439) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Light Trails sling The Moscow River by Nicky Thomas, on Flickr

People in the monday evening in the city center. Moscow, Russia, Jul.2020 (0U4A4961) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18drf0626 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC0277 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20drc0742 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

ASB_3202_1 by Vladimir Mashevskiy, on Flickr

Moscow Streets and Side-streets (11) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow Streets and Side-streets (10) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow Streets and Side-streets (9) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow Streets and Side-streets (8) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow Streets and Side-streets (7) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Pokrovsky Monastery by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow Streets and Side-streets (6) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow Streets and Side-streets (1) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Kristina by Kerry Moore, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

3 denying sisters by Alexander Zolotov, on Flickr

Residential complex &quot;Scarlet Sails&quot; by Dmitry Kovalev, on Flickr

Ginger by Olga Minaeva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Our own Babylon. Moscow, Russia, Aug.2020 (0U4A0831) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 2 of 2 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 1 of 2 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Triumphal Arch of Moscow by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment: 3 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Early Morning on Moskva River by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

IMG_3366 by Alexander Doronsky, on Flickr

Patterns by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

moscow sunset by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

City Sightseeing Moscow. Theatre Square, Moscow by Gary Benjamin, on Flickr

above the Moscow #2 by Artem Prikhodko, on Flickr

Frozen city. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A1733) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

18drf0996 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drf0354 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

friends by Alexander Zolotov, on Flickr

Mums &amp; Children by Antoine K, on Flickr

Look Behind by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina - 6 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Riverboats on the Moskva River by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

The Third Ring Road by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Skyscrapers of the office and business center Moscow City by Georgy Golovin, on Flickr

Moscow City - Moscow International Business Center Russia by Andrei Baskevich, on Flickr

XX New British Film Festival Opening by Cultural and Education Section, British Embassy, on Flickr

Moscow downtown by charald petrovich, on Flickr

18drf0768 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20drb0339 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC0277 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20dra0262 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

The night is full of lights. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A1654) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moscow 3 Photos (826) by tjsuresh, on Flickr

Moscow night fountain dancer by Kostya Romantikov, on Flickr

DRD160401_0802 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores - Moscú - Rusia - Las “siete hermanas” de Stalin by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

Sofiya&#x27;s Wall by Charles Griffin, on Flickr

IMG0638 by Saveliy Sokolov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1_DSC9144 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC0133 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Blue lamps cruise. Moscow, Russia, Aug. 2020 (0U4A0316) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

The Moscow State University by Berilyon, on Flickr

Summer city by On Neon, on Flickr

Between evening and night by On Neon, on Flickr

Sunset in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Sun rays by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Summer city by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

City park by On Neon, on Flickr

Zaryadye park by On Neon, on Flickr

Russian Federation, Hot Summer, +32°C in Moscow, Muscovites cool off in fountains in the City park on Krymskaya Embankment near Water Bypass Canal, Yakimanka district. by Alexander SACALEVIC, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr


----------



## zilzila007

hello everybody! 🙂 please check out my new video on* night cruise of the Moscow River *


----------



## christos-greece

19drc0675 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Women’s Stories-8 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

only so by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Ministry of Foreign Affairs by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

IMG_2051 by Andrey Kulakov, on Flickr

finishing works at the metro station Vorontsovskaya( Kaluzhskaya) of the Bolshaya Koltsevaya line by валентин паршин, on Flickr

Boat trip along the Moscow River by Vladimir Vorobiev, on Flickr

In a galaxy far, far away... Moscow, Russia, Aug.2020 (0U4A0393) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

ГЭС-2 / GES-2 by Roman Shtykhno, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Alexey Vymyatnin, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

The facade of the Technical Museum in the evening. Moscow, Russia, Jul.2020 (0U4A5046) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

City sunsets by On Neon, on Flickr

Look Behind by Antoine K, on Flickr

Airport Wait by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dsc_7383 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Dsc_7393 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Dsc_7412 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Dsc_7419 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Dsc_7445 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Dsc_7538 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Dsc_7656 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Dsc_6690 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

17drh0482 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

8_DSC3083 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

#moscowclassic 0.16 by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

000011280020 by Photogore, on Flickr

000011280011 by Photogore, on Flickr

Moscow Canal by Viacheslav Slobodchuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset in the city by Coiseam, on Flickr

View from bridge to The Kremlin by Stas Myagkov, on Flickr

Гуляя по улицам Москвы by Антон Мазаев, on Flickr

Живописный мост by Simple Pictures, on Flickr

In the center of Moscow by Coiseam, on Flickr

Moscow by Roland Wich, on Flickr

Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

Moscow City by ru13r, on Flickr

Moscow by Vladislav Gavrjushkin, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 1 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

20drb8443 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Nika by Coiseam, on Flickr

Май 2020 by Ol&#x27;ga, on Flickr

Are You for Real? by Antoine K, on Flickr

White Dots by Antoine K, on Flickr

Red Bag &amp; Camera by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Moscow City by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Moscow City by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Moscow City by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Moscow City by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Moscow City by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Moscow City by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Moscow City by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Moscow City by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

8_DSC3445 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drf0897 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC0055 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

19drc0675 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

8_DSC2660 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0A7_DSC9770 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow city by Dmitriy S, on Flickr

Moscow City by Dmitriy S, on Flickr

Coloured Moscow by Coiseam, on Flickr

Moscow City by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Moscow City by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Moscow City by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Moscow City by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Moscow City by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Moscow City by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Moscow City by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

Sunset on Red Square by Vitali Adutskevich, on Flickr

Salsa Dance Party in the Gorky Park by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Solstice by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow at Night by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Ministry of Foreign Affairs by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Kremlevskaya Embankment by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Закат-1-3 by Sergey Gusev, on Flickr

Moscow city by Dmitriy S, on Flickr

Moscow City by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Moscow City by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr

Our own Babylon. Moscow, Russia, Aug.2020 (0U4A0831) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

17drd0696 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Huh by Antoine K, on Flickr

18drg0753 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Bell Tower of the Near Caves, Kyiv Pechersk Lavra by Gerry Lynch/林奇格里, on Flickr

lomonosov-moscow by Volker Toensing, on Flickr

Thunderstorm over the city by Vladimir Belyaev, on Flickr

IMGL4092 by komissarov_a, on Flickr

DSCF2553 by Kristina Koroleva, on Flickr

Moscow&#x27;s Seven Sisters by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

FBV_2037 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Kremlin Walls by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr

Anastasia Znobina by Georg Georger, on Flickr

20200627-IMG_3244 by Grim Fandango, on Flickr

20200627-IMG_3415 by Grim Fandango, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lutheran Church of St. Trinity at the Vvedenskoye Cemetery by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Pokrovo-Uspenskaya Church in Maly Gavrikov Lane by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Old and New by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow Streets and Side-streets (11) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow Streets and Side-streets (9) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow Streets and Side-streets (8) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow Streets and Side-streets (1) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Garden Ring avenue (Sadovoye Koltso) by On Neon, on Flickr

DSCF6868 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr

H18A5575 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

My My by Antoine K, on Flickr

Selfie Theater by Antoine K, on Flickr

Kiss by Timur Razykov, on Flickr

И ты держи меня за руку, но не дольше, чем до завтра by V M, on Flickr

Kristina by Kerry Moore, on Flickr

friends by Alexander Zolotov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

H18A3663 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3833 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3901 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3924 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3961 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3983 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A4033 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

R0017941 by Photogore, on Flickr

Night Red Square by Alexander Bocharov, on Flickr

Nice evening - in the big city by On Neon, on Flickr

FBV_2587 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

R0017560 by Photogore, on Flickr

18dre0833 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Saint Basil&#x27;s Cathedral and Spasskaya Tower of the Moscow Kremlin by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

0A77II_DSC0243 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR130610_25 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Square of three railway terminals. Moscow, Russia, Jul.2020 (0U4A7147) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

20drb0475 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Sunset on the river by Vladimir Belyaev, on Flickr

19drc0322 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A77II_DSC0243 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A77II_DSC0415 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00796-2 by Dmitry Khristolyubov, on Flickr

FBVF2029 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBVF2024 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBVF2035 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBVF2037 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBVF2041 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBVF2042 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBVF2054 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Way to the City by On Neon, on Flickr

After the Rain (3) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow walk, summer girl by Aleksey Yepanchintcev, on Flickr

After the Rain (1) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

BLACK WHITE by echolina by Alina Echo, on Flickr

Kodak ultramax 06-07/21 by dy66sprosium, on Flickr

H18A5204 by Said Aminov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Silhouettes by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

DR151004_1723D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drc0173 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150613_030D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow - Saint Basil by Gilles DUPRE, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Moscow's kremlin by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Moscow's kremlin by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Moscow by Vladislav Pukel, on Flickr

213_6646 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

H18A6340 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Sunset over the Moscow River by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Moscow by Ralf Koplin, on Flickr

Moscow night Caffe by Sergey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow at night by Andrey Kowanowsky, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Art Artemyev, on Flickr

Moscow city by Alexandr Simonov, on Flickr

Moscow city by sevat, on Flickr

Moscow-City by 42recorder, on Flickr

Moscow city by hujnak.ondrej, on Flickr

Moscow City by Pierre Danzas, on Flickr

Beyond the Moscow River by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

1A7_DSC0833 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A7_DSC9367 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150605_043D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Autumn colors by On Neon, on Flickr

58th WMC Boxing 2021 by CISM MILSPORT, on Flickr

Light Rain by Antoine K, on Flickr

Metro Face by Antoine K, on Flickr

Streets of Moscow by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_IMG0102-16 by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

Untitled by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

Untitled by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

Stoleshnikov Lane by Varvara, on Flickr

Moscow city by Sergey Khokhlov, on Flickr

Heartbeat / Moscow by Boris SV, on Flickr

Кремлевская набережная - The Kremlin Embankment by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

Moscow-City at blue hour  by Vitaly Gureshov 🔴LeicaM, on Flickr

Никольская ул. by Сергей, on Flickr

Moscow by Fizzik.LJ, on Flickr

Evening Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow city. Bird's eye view by TrendMicro NTD, on Flickr

Пятницкая ул. Фонтан Адам и Ева by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

17dra0007 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160405_0476 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Untitled by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

Untitled by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Anastasiya by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Autumn. Sokolniki park by On Neon, on Flickr

Dark by Sergey Gladkov, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr



Under my Nails by Antoine K, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

DSCF2766 by Kristina Koroleva, on Flickr

FBV_2097 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

18drf0649 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150802_0058D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20drb0382 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Москва. Ростовская набережная by Антон Мазаев, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Smolenskaya Embankment in the Evening by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Kremlevskaya Embankment by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow City by ru13r, on Flickr

Skyscrapers of Moscow City, Russia, Moscow by Denis Folomeev, on Flickr

Skyscrapers of Moscow City, Russia, Moscow by Denis Folomeev, on Flickr

1A7_DSC0866 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Anastasiya by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Metro Face by Antoine K, on Flickr

Big Step by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

i 4 by Oleg Portnov, on Flickr

Eleonora: opportunity by Kostya Romantikov, on Flickr

2_DSC0920 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

210607-150148_Москва by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr

A Corner of Moscow by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Izmaylovo (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Izmaylovo (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Durov&#x27;s Theatre by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Catherine Park (8) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Catherine Park (6) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Catherine Park (3) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Beyond the Moscow River by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Beyond the Moscow River by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

DSC_9099 by Сергей Трошин, on Flickr

Voronezh Zoological Park, Voronezh, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

The last sunbeams by On Neon, on Flickr

Anastasiya by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

FBV_3202 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr


----------



## Speechless.♥

Such a beautiful cities of Russia and China and noone can get there, trawelling is over  Chinesse economy is falling, Russian economy also, US economy was expected to rise only 1,5% next year, (ready to collapse) but thanks to COVID it is expected to rise 3,5%... God bless COVID!


----------



## christos-greece

6_DSC0776 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Москва. Ростовская набережная by Антон Мазаев, on Flickr

Side streets of Moscow - Arbat by Anton, on Flickr

0A7_DSC9195 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Untitled #49 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Moscow fog 2/11/21 by soleterranean, on Flickr

Moscow fog 2/11/21 by soleterranean, on Flickr

Moscow fog 2/11/21 by soleterranean, on Flickr

Moscow fog 2/11/21 by soleterranean, on Flickr

Moscow fog 2/11/21 by soleterranean, on Flickr

Moscow fog 2/11/21 by soleterranean, on Flickr

Moscow fog 2/11/21 by soleterranean, on Flickr

Moscow fog 2/11/21 by soleterranean, on Flickr

Moscow fog 2/11/21 by soleterranean, on Flickr

Streets of Moscow by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Rosenbaum by Antoine K, on Flickr

Lenin Square by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Eric Böhm, on Flickr

20drb8539 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow beauties... by Vitaly Gureshov 🔴LeicaM, on Flickr

The Pashkov&#x27;s House by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

The Moscow River by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Beyond the Moscow River. 2 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Pokrovsky Monastery by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Beyond the Moscow River. 1 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Beyond the Moscow River. 2 by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow Sub by kirza, on Flickr

Orange Scarf by Antoine K, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Untitled #29 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Moscow. Pretty by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0A7_DSC0190 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drc0191 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

213_6645 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

DSC08760 by ilya, on Flickr

DSC08779 by ilya, on Flickr

DSC08681 by ilya, on Flickr

DSC08675 by ilya, on Flickr

DSC08557 by ilya, on Flickr

Footbridge by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Butyrskaya by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow - Russia by [email protected], on Flickr

213_7026 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

DRD161102_01036 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Birds for commercial centre by jessejunod258, on Flickr

IMG00025 by Saveliy Sokolov, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Changing Of The Guard. by Guy, on Flickr

The Wife by Gautam Sethi, on Flickr

autumn by Lona Pankratova, on Flickr

DSCF6784 by shootrstreet, on Flickr

20190714_135253 by Giuseppe Ghiani, on Flickr

20190809_074016 by Giuseppe Ghiani, on Flickr

Red Square by Debatra Mazumdar, on Flickr

Moskau by Thomas Berg, on Flickr

Moskau by Thomas Berg, on Flickr

Moskau by Thomas Berg, on Flickr

Moskau by Thomas Berg, on Flickr

Moskau - Ausstellung der Errungenschaften der Volkswirtschaft (WDNCh) by Thomas Berg, on Flickr

Moscou Moscow MockBa by Béatrix SOUDAN, on Flickr

Moscow 2017 by Just Aviation, on Flickr

VDNKh Friendship of Nations fountain by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

Moscow by Warren, on Flickr

Водовзводная башня Кремля и Москва-Сити / Москворецкий мост by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

3_DSC7867 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Moscow by Marie-France Ganansia, on Flickr

Downtown Moscow by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

Downtown off-time by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Smolenskaya Embankment in the Evening by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

House of the Government of the Russian Federation by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Hotel &quot;Ukraine&quot; and Moscow city business center by Mikhail G, on Flickr

Modern arabesque by Rosetta Bonatti (RosLol), on Flickr

Downtown Moscow by cazfoto, on Flickr

AND_0527_00001 by Andrey Smelykh, on Flickr

Monastery by Sergei Guliaev, on Flickr

XOKA6398bs by [email protected], on Flickr

Moscow downtown by charald petrovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow Skyscrapers from Moskva by Andreas' Photos, on Flickr

Moscow City by liseykina, on Flickr

Poklonnaya Hill by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

MOSCOW (1) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr

DSCF0572 by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

P1660607 by Alex Pavlenko, on Flickr

8_DSC0450 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC_4593 by FAKE1977, on Flickr

Moscow, Moscow-City by Sergei Solovev, on Flickr

0m2_DSC8072 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC04496 by Ilya Matveev, on Flickr

Modela Christina by Евгений Кузнецов, on Flickr

Street portrait by Daniil Drozdov, on Flickr

From the bowels of the earth by Peter, on Flickr

DSC_0999 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_0985 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_1014 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ночная фотопрогулка 138 by Pavel Koptsev, on Flickr

In the Street by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Near the Kursk Railway Station (1) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow Street by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

A White House by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

«On the Seven Hills» by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Old House by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Church of St. Sergius of Radonezh in Rogozhskaya Sloboda (1) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Red House by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Night city. Moscow, Russia by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Big city sunrise by k0rZzik, on Flickr

About to Take Out by Antoine K, on Flickr

Dopamine Shot by Antoine K, on Flickr

Stop And Listen by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Thunderstorm is near. Moscow, Russia by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

Two Tatra T3 trams in autumn by Alexey Latyshev, on Flickr

Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## Can't Host Can't Travel

Fascinating photos!


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Moscow by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow, downtown by charald petrovich, on Flickr

Vodootvodny Canal (&quot;water bypass canal&quot,Moscow by Vadim Tsymbalyuk, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment: 1 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Church in downtown by Alexander Lazutkin, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 3 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center Panorama by [email protected], on Flickr

DSCF2702-28 by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

moscow downtown walking by anna, on Flickr

Downtown Moscow by cazfoto, on Flickr

Downtown by Fritzler, on Flickr

Urban decadence by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr

Elena. Moscow Downtown by Denis Kinashever, on Flickr

Elena. Moscow Downtown by Denis Kinashever, on Flickr

Elena. Moscow Downtown by Denis Kinashever, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Katharina [0004] by Aksyonoff.Fotografie, on Flickr

The Garden Ring, Moscow by Alexander Shevelev, on Flickr

Zaryadye Park (3) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

The new mosque, designed by architects Ilias Tažieva and Alexei Kolenteeva by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

St Petersburg busy street at Dusk by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Designed by architects Shervud and Semenov by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Ploshchad Revolyutsii Station - Revolution square by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Going for Belorusskaya station by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Coming in Mayakovskaya station train by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Empty train at Kievsky Station by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Once named Trinity Cathedral, the predecessor of St Basil&#x27;s by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Five onion-domes by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Zaryadye Park (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

2a7_DSC2070 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Julia by Kerry Moore, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Golden Hour by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

000000020026 by Maxim Lebedev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_4420 by Maikl Barxudarov, on Flickr

The new mosque, designed by architects Ilias Tažieva and Alexei Kolenteeva by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

A symbol of unity and friendship of the Russian and Tatar peoples by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

The Moscow Cathedral Mosque by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Outside view of Moscow Cathedral Mosque by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

The unmissable red-brick palace with its silver roof by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Peter and Paul Cathedral with afternoon sunshine by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Peterhof Park and Gardens by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Street of St Petersburg at Dusk by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

The Red Square in the Morning (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Untitled #50 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Untitled #47 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Metro-8 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

DSC_4367_DxO by Maikl Barxudarov, on Flickr

Moscow City Sunset by Max Volkov, on Flickr

Night City by On Neon, on Flickr

Alena by Kerry Moore, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

water is our life by Alexandra_Gluk, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Smolensky Metro Bridge. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Happy birthday, my city! by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr

bmbjigyj by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr

Kremlin - Moscow, Russia by sanzios, on Flickr

DRD160405_0034 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow State University by Andrew Newman, on Flickr

P1640163 by Alex Pavlenko, on Flickr

Lianozovo. Moscow. by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr

7_DSC7002 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150904_1177D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160502_0288 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160302_1341D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Snack Bite by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0475 by Kristina Koroleva, on Flickr

H18A4658 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A4795 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A4779 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A4776 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A4843 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A4756 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A4845 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Myasnitskie Vorota (Moscow, Russia) / Мясницкие Ворота (Москва) by Сергей Г., on Flickr

Russia World Cup 0939_m by my_cottage, on Flickr

H18A4634 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Lights of the city by Ann Vasilkova, on Flickr

DRD160707_0034 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drg0404 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Guillermo Castaño, on Flickr

DSC_1364 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20drc0499 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3_DSC0027 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20drb0961 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow by ПАВЕЛ СМИРНОВ, on Flickr

Moscow by ПАВЕЛ СМИРНОВ, on Flickr

Moscow by ПАВЕЛ СМИРНОВ, on Flickr

Moscow by ПАВЕЛ СМИРНОВ, on Flickr

Moscow by ПАВЕЛ СМИРНОВ, on Flickr

Moscow by ПАВЕЛ СМИРНОВ, on Flickr

DSC_4420 by Maikl Barxudarov, on Flickr

Sunset time by On Neon, on Flickr

Alena by Kerry Moore, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Anastasia R. by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Уходящая Московская осень by Антон Мазаев, on Flickr

Downtown picture. by Vadim Lyubshin, on Flickr

AND_0206_00012 by Andrey Smelykh, on Flickr

Moscow City by ru13r, on Flickr

Skyscrapers of Moscow City, Russia, Moscow by Denis Folomeev, on Flickr

Moscow city. Bird&#x27;s eye view by Юрий Байданов, on Flickr

Flying over Moscow river by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

Moscow City - Moscow International Business Center Russia by Andrei Baskevich, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center Panorama by [email protected], on Flickr

Posh Stroll by Antoine K, on Flickr

19drf0090 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Light Rain by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Painting railings on Volhonsky by Zoe Wittering, on Flickr

Katya by Kirill Gudkow, on Flickr

6_DSC6314 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Stoleshnikov Lane by Varvara, on Flickr

Moscow city by Sergey Khokhlov, on Flickr

Heartbeat / Moscow by Boris SV, on Flickr

Кремлевская набережная - The Kremlin Embankment by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

Moscow-City at blue hour  by Vitaly Gureshov 🔴LeicaM, on Flickr

Moscow City by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Никольская ул. by Сергей, on Flickr

Moscow by Fizzik.LJ, on Flickr

Evening Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Пятницкая ул. Фонтан Адам и Ева by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

purple by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

P1150365 by LifeCapturer, on Flickr

P1150377 by LifeCapturer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG00025 by Saveliy Sokolov, on Flickr

Russia by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

El Moscova y el Kremlin by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr

Kremlin and embankment of the Moscow river by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Untitled by Leon Fayer, on Flickr

MARRIOTT HOTEL MOSCOW by PM.SABATER, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Untitled by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr

Red Square by Jens Zimmermann, on Flickr

H18A8702 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Football fans on the streets of Moscow by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

0A7_DSC0190 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0830M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Barbara by mailtovalerya, on Flickr

Latvian Academy of Sciences by Theo van Vliet, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia (DSCF4852-46) by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Tanya by Kerry Moore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Subway Station by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Moscow, Alexanderpark. by Sabien, on Flickr

Moscow #10 by Alexey Malyshev, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour (Moscow, Russia) by Konstantin Evchenko, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour (Moscow, Russia) by Konstantin Evchenko, on Flickr

Le Corbusier&#x27;s favorite house. Moscow, Russia. Feb.2021 (0U4A0557) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia. Jan.2021 (0U4A6242) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Under the red sky. Moscow, Russia, Nov.2020 (0U4A0586) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Under the clear sky. Moscow, Russia, Dec. 2020. (0U4A1196) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

View of the Kremlin through Orthodox Easter decorations. Moscow, Russia. May.2021 (0U4A2788) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Bright and colorful. Manege Square/Alexander&#x27;s Garden, Moscow, Russia. May.2021 (0U4A2853) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

The Fabulous Riverboat. Moscow, Russia, 2020 (0U4A9577) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Under construction. Moscow, Russia, Nov.2020 (0U4A9610) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Yee-Kay Fung, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia #street #moscow #center #canon #photography by michele dini, on Flickr

Smiling under the rain @Moscow by olivier.pillaudtirard, on Flickr

russian life by Alexander Smirnov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

VDNH, Moscow, Russia by Aram Bagdasaryan, on Flickr

Near the Moscow River (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

P1150373 by LifeCapturer, on Flickr

DR150702_447D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC7998 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Where Ends Meet by Antoine K, on Flickr

Wonderland Window by Antoine K, on Flickr

Posh Stroll by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Terminal Wait by Antoine K, on Flickr

Lenin Square by Antoine K, on Flickr

Back to Daylight by Antoine K, on Flickr

On the River by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

The Red Square in the Morning (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Frosty november evening on the way to home by Sergey Tchernyakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20dra0599 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Энтузиастов / Highway Enthusiasts by Roman Shtykhno, on Flickr

A Lane by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Evening in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

The last rays of the sun by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening light by On Neon, on Flickr

On the Moskva-River by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening Moscow by On Neon, on Flickr

Autumn by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

RUS77097 - Cityscape #17. Night Lights by ruslan zabolotsky, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Coffee Break by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yellow Coat by Antoine K, on Flickr

H18A1179 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A1294 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Quiet Street of the Moscow by Dreaming Adventurer, on Flickr

Moscow City by Alex Turkevych, on Flickr

vadimrazumov_20191017_336281 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr

Moscow never sleep by Victoria Lesh, on Flickr

Hotel Ukraina by Andrey Senov, on Flickr

Тверская улица by Vladimir Belyaev, on Flickr

Sunset in Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow Evening by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

17drd0469 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18dre0369 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18dre0367 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0408 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Russia by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

Moscow Russia by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

Soaring Bridge. Moscow. Russia. by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

Bridge repair. Moscow. Russia. by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

River Moscow. Moscow Russia by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

Crimean bridge. Moscow. Russia. by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr

Moscow Subway Station by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia (DSCF4791-44) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

DRD161102_0564 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Life Before by Antoine K, on Flickr

Mother Daughter Moment by Antoine K, on Flickr

DRD160901_01104 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD161006_01211 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20dra0798 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Ripples in the Sky (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Ripples in the Sky (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Near the Moscow River (5) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Near the River (3) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Near the River (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

On the River by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Sunny Day by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Let it snow. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A3615) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Гостиница «Украина» / Hotel Ukraina by Roman Shtykhno, on Flickr

Moscow. Red October Art Space by Sergei F, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Moscow city by Michael Arch, on Flickr

DUH-GRADE-01-MOSCOW by Max Volkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Педро Рохас, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

World Trade Center Moscow by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Smolenskaya Embankment in the Evening by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Downtown picture. by Vadim Lyubshin, on Flickr

DSCF2717-29 by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

XX New British Film Festival Opening by Cultural and Education Section, British Embassy, on Flickr

XX New British Film Festival Opening by Cultural and Education Section, British Embassy, on Flickr

20drb8605 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Precarious Balance by Antoine K, on Flickr

Phone Call by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0A7_DSC2927 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Stoleshnikov Lane by Varvara, on Flickr

Moscow city by Sergey Khokhlov, on Flickr

Heartbeat / Moscow by Boris SV, on Flickr

Кремлевская набережная - The Kremlin Embankment by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

Moscow-City at blue hour  by Vitaly Gureshov 🔴LeicaM, on Flickr

Никольская ул. by Сергей, on Flickr

Moscow by Fizzik.LJ, on Flickr

Evening Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow city. Bird's eye view by TrendMicro NTD, on Flickr

BO0O3470 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

1_DSC0469 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drf0890 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Airport Champagne by Antoine K, on Flickr

DSCF0100 by shootrstreet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_4407 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Lanterns by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Winter city by On Neon, on Flickr

Tunnel Entrance by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Tram Rails by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Crossroad by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Grey Day by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow in November by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

An Autumn Day (3) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Frosty sunset. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

IMG_0572 by Photogore, on Flickr

Трамваи ПКТС в Москве. by Viacheslav Nikitin, on Flickr

Winter Moscow by On Neon, on Flickr

Nude by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR150904_0293D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC0039 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

_DSC0358 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

🎄❄⛄🎉 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Christmas market, Red Square. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A3806) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Christmas market, Red Square. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A3939) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

&quot;Oh! What fun...&quot; Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A3412) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Christmas market, Red Square. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A3991) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Let It snow. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A3759) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

S.S.O.S. (wide version). Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A4869) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

DSC_4423 by Maikl Barxudarov, on Flickr

Red Square before Christmas by On Neon, on Flickr

FBVF2978 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

A Bridge by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Moscow City Sunset by Max Volkov, on Flickr

Untitled #49 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!*


----------



## christos-greece

Let it snow. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A3820) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Let it snow. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A3615) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

S.S.O.S. (wide version). Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A4869) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Let It snow. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A3759) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Morning spotlight. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A3494) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

St.Basil, snowy night. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A4027) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Flowerbed in the snow. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A3424) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

DSCF7077 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Гостиница «Украина» / Hotel Ukraina by Roman Shtykhno, on Flickr

300_4995_1 by Evgeniy Kucherov, on Flickr

1st Night 2021 _ Rabbi Berl Lazar _ Moscow (Twitter) 3 by Chabad Lubavitch, on Flickr

16drb0608 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

19drf0351 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Night Moscow by Gennadi Bykov, on Flickr

305846706 by Night Ladies, on Flickr

1_DSC9020 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

streetlights by Olya Atari, on Flickr

Early Night in Moscow by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

7_DSC0607 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150904_0300D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150904_0302D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

P_20211226_184236 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Гостиница «Украина» / Hotel Ukraina by Roman Shtykhno, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Pushing clouds apart by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow. City. by On Neon, on Flickr

Buildings and clouds by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow by On Neon, on Flickr

Winter city by On Neon, on Flickr

&quot;Heavenly&quot; temple by On Neon, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Alena by Kerry Moore, on Flickr

Dare Fuschia by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Life Before by Antoine K, on Flickr

DSC03680.jpg by Viacheslav Cheskidov, on Flickr

DSC03699.jpg by Viacheslav Cheskidov, on Flickr

DSC02416 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

H18A9590 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9757 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9858 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9915 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9954 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9516 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Raghu Jana, on Flickr

Moscow City promenade by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

19drd0190 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

H18A0107 by Said Aminov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR081231_0271A by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151107_0017D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151107_0165D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Red strokes. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A5347_C) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Theatre square in the eye of carnival mask . Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A5302) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

St.Basil, snowy night. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A4027) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Morning spotlight. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A3494) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Let It snow. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A3759) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

+P1340547 by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr

Ministry of Foreign Affairs by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Encounter by Antoine K, on Flickr

Sitting &amp; Browsing by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kolomenskoye 2021 by Liliya Boldyreva, on Flickr

Kolomenskoye 2021 by Liliya Boldyreva, on Flickr

Kolomenskoye 2021 by Liliya Boldyreva, on Flickr

Kolomenskoye 2021 by Liliya Boldyreva, on Flickr

Kolomenskoye 2021 by Liliya Boldyreva, on Flickr

After the snowstorm by Liliya Boldyreva, on Flickr

Remnants of the St. Daniel&#x27;s Monastery by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Shadows on the Golden Row. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A4401) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

DR150402_0144M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Ministry of Foreign Affairs by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Minsk Metro by Antoine K, on Flickr

Between Plants by Antoine K, on Flickr

Posh Stroll by Antoine K, on Flickr

фотониккофф 0.001 by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!*


----------



## christos-greece

1_DSC8586 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

White Day (4) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

White Day (5) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

White Day (3) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

White Day (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Foggy Day by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Zaryadye Park by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

An Evening View by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

All Alone by Antoine K, on Flickr

Sweet Words by Antoine K, on Flickr

H18A9347 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Yellows by Antoine K, on Flickr

photoshoot by Oksana Kuzminova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20180429-DSC_3094 by Vladimir Waldin, on Flickr

Summer evening by Coiseam, on Flickr

An Evening View by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Zaryadye Park (3) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Zaryadye Park (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Zaryadye Park by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Varvarka Street (4) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Varvarka Street (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

The Red Place (4) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

The Red Place by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Peter the Great Statue_00046 by ValKamch, on Flickr

RUS77148 - Cityscape #18. North River Station by ruslan zabolotsky, on Flickr

DR150605_307D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

16dra1391 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150802_0135D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

8_DSC2075 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC0192 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1A7_DSC9041 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Hotel Ukraine and Moscow-city by Svetlana Belokon, on Flickr

On the Boulevard by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

DSC_0747 by Vladimir Waldin, on Flickr

DSC_5235_DxO by Maikl Barxudarov, on Flickr

H18A9517 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9498 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9466 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9547 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9572 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9599 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

20180501-DSC_3595 by Vladimir Waldin, on Flickr

Peter the Great Statue_00051 by ValKamch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR150802_0175D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150802_0231D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150605_381D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Sunny Day (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Sunny Day by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

On the Boulevard by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

White Day (12) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

White Day (8) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

White Day (6) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

White Day (4) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

Hotel Ukraine and Moscow-city by Svetlana Belokon, on Flickr

H18A9643 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Autumn Walk by Antoine K, on Flickr

By the Window by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR151004_0519D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

8_DSC2058 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Church of Saints Constantine and Helena. Mitino District, Moscow by ★Dmitry Kovalev★, on Flickr

DSC_5079 by Maikl Barxudarov, on Flickr

L1043918 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

L1043928 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

FUJI2621 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

_DSC4484 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

_DSC4477 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

L1043924 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

DSC_5235_DxO by Maikl Barxudarov, on Flickr

H18A9281 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

1A7_DSC9006 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Green Sneakers by Antoine K, on Flickr

20180430-DSC_3525 by Vladimir Waldin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pastel Candid by Antoine K, on Flickr

Cosmos 3D by Antoine K, on Flickr

An Evening by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Sunny Day (5) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Sunny Day (3) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Sunny Day (4) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

White Day (12) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Varvarka Street (4) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Hotel Ukraine and Moscow-city by Svetlana Belokon, on Flickr

Remembering Summer by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

H18A9599 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

20180501-DSC_3692 by Vladimir Waldin, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG0638 by Saveliy Sokolov, on Flickr

Гостиница Украина [© NickFW - 14.10.2018] by Nick Patrin, on Flickr

Moscow city on sunset by Maksim Likhoded, on Flickr

H18A2825 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

P1051123 by Nick Ananyev, on Flickr

H18A3111 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A8785 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

@ Hilda Booy by hildabooy, on Flickr

Evening in Moscow by Mikhail Trishchenkov, on Flickr

Jeans &amp; Doves by Antoine K, on Flickr

Welcome to 2018 by Adam Baker, on Flickr

Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores - Moscú - Rusia - Las “siete hermanas” de Stalin by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr

Moscow by Tatyana Shu, on Flickr

Sofiya&#x27;s Wall by Charles Griffin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20drc0682 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Before Sunset (5) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia. Jan.2021 (0U4A9212) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

Hotel Ukraine and Moscow-city by Svetlana Belokon, on Flickr

Parade of planets. Moscow, Russia. Jan.2021 (0U4A7455) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

FUJI2657 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

FUJI2659 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

FUJI2634 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

L1043928 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

_DSC4483 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

L1043918 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

L1005878 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center 2 by Steve Thompson, on Flickr

Zaryadye Park (3) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Гостиница Украина by Dmitry Djouce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR151107_0262D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Rays of the night by vladimir zavyalov, on Flickr

Ministry of Foreign Affairs by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Ministry of Foreign Affairs by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow by Carolina Fidalgo, on Flickr

#moscowclassic 0.29 by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

2a7_DSC1763 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Katharina by Aksyonoff.Fotografie, on Flickr

Something Funny by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Basil&#x27;s Church by Stanislav Zakurdaev, on Flickr

Picturesque Bridge by Vitaliy Ladan, on Flickr

Ochakovka River Valley by Vital Simonov, on Flickr

P1230170 by ilya, on Flickr

Moscow at night by Vladimir Mochalov, on Flickr

モスクワ川／Moscow River by Nishimoto Daikei, on Flickr

Moscow urbanistic view by Dmitry Pimenov, on Flickr

ボリショイ・カメンニ橋／Bol&#x27;shoy Kamennyy Bridge by Nishimoto Daikei, on Flickr

H18A9797 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Don&#x27;t touch me! by GeneImages, on Flickr

Untitled by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr

17drf0013 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_01156 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160605_0982 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parade of planets. Moscow, Russia. Jan.2021 (0U4A7455) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Evening (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

moscow city winter night fog by Iris V, on Flickr

Hotel Ukraine and Moscow-city by Svetlana Belokon, on Flickr

Winter sunset by On Neon, on Flickr

City Lights. Moscow, Russia. Nov.2021 (2Y0A3022) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

H18A9633 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

The capital by Andrey Senov, on Flickr

Green Sneakers by Antoine K, on Flickr

Leopard Pattern by Antoine K, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

Taking a stroll by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Foreign Secretary Liz Truss visits Moscow Russia by UK Government, on Flickr

7_DSC0283 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

500_0857_2 by Evgeniy Kucherov, on Flickr

Evening (4) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Before Sunset (6) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Before Sunset (7) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Evening (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Before Sunset by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Before Sunset (4) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Sunny Day (5) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

DSCF0147 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr

Mother &amp; daughter by Antoine K, on Flickr

Autumn Walk by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0A77II_DSC0303 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_0137D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Bol&#x27;shaya Nikitskaya Str. (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Red and white|Side streets.Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A4276) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

20180702-DSC_6155 by Vladimir Waldin, on Flickr

20180702-DSC_6158 by Vladimir Waldin, on Flickr

20180702-DSC_6166 by Vladimir Waldin, on Flickr

20180702-DSC_6165 by Vladimir Waldin, on Flickr

20180702-DSC_6169 by Vladimir Waldin, on Flickr

20180702-DSC_6170 by Vladimir Waldin, on Flickr

20180702-DSC_6177 by Vladimir Waldin, on Flickr

20180702-DSC_6183 by Vladimir Waldin, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia. Jan.2021 (0U4A9212) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Shooting Checking by Antoine K, on Flickr

By the Window by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

16dra1382 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

a pretty girl works as a metro station attendant at the grand opening of the new Kotelniki metro station by валентин паршин, on Flickr

MSK_1514 by Сергей Г., on Flickr

IMG_1725 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

IMG_1729 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

IMG_1732 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

IMG_1733 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

IMG_1739 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_5407 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Patrice MOREL, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

Mother &amp; daughter by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Documenting Art by Antoine K, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina: 4 of 4 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Untitled by Gordey Borodin, on Flickr

Untitled by Gordey Borodin, on Flickr

Untitled by Gordey Borodin, on Flickr

Untitled by Gordey Borodin, on Flickr

Untitled by Gordey Borodin, on Flickr

Untitled by Gordey Borodin, on Flickr

Untitled by Gordey Borodin, on Flickr

Untitled by Gordey Borodin, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

19drd0310 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Off Red Square by Lambeth Walker, on Flickr

H18A0281 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A0480 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

DSCF3562 by shootrstreet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR130609_82 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

644AA683-64DF-47D4-BC26-9C6A33687E75 by V Scotch, on Flickr

State Historical Museum, Red Square by Rodrigo Nogueira, on Flickr

Yesterday&#x27;s sunset by On Neon, on Flickr

Towers by Maxim Petroleum, on Flickr

MSK_1542_m by Сергей Г., on Flickr

Red and white|Side streets.Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A4276) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

FBV_5415 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

20190828-DSC_7254 by Vladimir Waldin, on Flickr

20190505-DSC_2611 by Vladimir Waldin, on Flickr

DR150702_130D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Mother &amp; daughter by Antoine K, on Flickr

Pause Café by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0A77II_DSC0563 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

19drd0008 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

17drb0575 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

PA193460-1 by Victor Ka, on Flickr

Moscow City by Svyatoslav Karpov, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow Kremlin by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

DSC_0715 by Marat Mazepin, on Flickr

DSC00033 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

2010-10-24_10-06-20_Fuji_JH by Jan Helebrant, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

MSK_1549_m by Сергей Г., on Flickr

Tatiana S, my prettiest lawyer by Vladimir Titarev, on Flickr

2010-10-24_11-46-05_Fuji_JH by Jan Helebrant, on Flickr

H18A4745 by Said Aminov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR150802_0163D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Parking problem. Moscow, Russia. Jan.2022 (2Y0A6900) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

New buildings. Moscow, Russia. Feb.2022 (2Y0A7116) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

New buildings. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A4671) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

New buildings. Moscow, Russia. Feb.2022 (2Y0A7001) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Curved objects|Side streets. Moscow, Russia. Jan.2022 (2Y0A6963) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Red and white|Side streets. Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A4311) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Red and white|Side streets.Moscow, Russia. Dec.2021 (2Y0A4276) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

Sunny Day (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Moscow never sleeps by On Neon, on Flickr

Upright, Moscow by stomping_cat, on Flickr

20180525-DSC_3930 by Vladimir Waldin, on Flickr

Green Sneakers by Antoine K, on Flickr

Pastel Candid by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20drc0710 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

7_DSC0584 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

20180702-DSC_6134 by Vladimir Waldin, on Flickr

Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

World Trade Center Moscow by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

World Trade Center Moscow by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Anastasia R. by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Clouds by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

The Red Square in the Morning (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Metro-8 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lights Of Moscow City by ΞΔWΑRΔ ♒ FΑΔIΘIIIIΝ P.H.O.T.O.C.H.R.O.N.I.C.2, on Flickr

Moscow City by ΞΔWΑRΔ ♒ FΑΔIΘIIIIΝ P.H.O.T.O.C.H.R.O.N.I.C.2, on Flickr

Sunny Day (5) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Downtown picture. by Vadim Lyubshin, on Flickr

XX New British Film Festival Opening by Cultural and Education Section, British Embassy, on Flickr

MOCKBA (77 von 362) by Freddy Berlin, on Flickr

DR150605_582D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_0162D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0A77II_DSC0415 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Moscow - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## christos-greece

An Autumn Day (3) by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

POP01615 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

QWZ00349 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 2 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

moscow sunset by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Early Morning on Moskva River by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Huh [EXPLORED] by Antoine K, on Flickr

Nude by Antoine K, on Flickr

Love Stuck by Antoine K, on Flickr

No Red Square by Antoine K, on Flickr

Street perspective with truck and tower. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A2283) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

DSCF2766 by Kristina Koroleva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Silhouettes by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Открытие X Международного фестиваля зеленого кино Ecocup в Новой Третьяковке by Европейский Союз в России / European Union in Russia, on Flickr

bearded man by Sergei F, on Flickr

Kremlin Viewpoint by Durlav Roy chowdhury, on Flickr

P_20191003_073426 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

View of the Moscow International Business Center from Vorobyovy Gory and view of the Moscow river. by Ivan Volchek, on Flickr

Moscow city on sunset by Maksim Likhoded, on Flickr

moscow by Сonstantine Lagodenko, on Flickr

IMGP3151 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr

BO0O1428 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

San Basilio - Mosca by Francesco Ciccotti, on Flickr

Light Trails sling The Moscow River by Nicky Thomas, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Moscow City by Valeri Pizhanski, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Filat Astakhov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

7_DSC0800 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160608_0799 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0003_1 by Ian Tuchin, on Flickr

FBV_5458 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_5461 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_5464 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_5471 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_5473 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBV_5442 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

FBVO3439 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Метро by Расичь, on Flickr

_GMN9892 by Mikhail Grebenshchikov, on Flickr

_GMN0106 by Mikhail Grebenshchikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour (Moscow, Russia) by Konstantin Evchenko, on Flickr

Cosmonauts Alley, Moscow, Russia by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia. Jan.2021 (0U4A9212) by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

7_DSC0805 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160508_0239 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160608_0011 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160608_0040 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Moscow City. Russia. by Sergey Mordasov, on Flickr

Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

Moscow-city by Alexander Makushin, on Flickr

Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr

Old Believer's buildings near the Preobrazhenskaya Square (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Third Ring Road by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

DSC_8961 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr

DR150904_0540D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160508_0267 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160508_0266 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Duck hunting by Mikhail Matvienko, on Flickr

Walking Alone through the Cold Underground by DIIZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Она by Педро Рохас, on Flickr

213_6645 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

DSC08760 by ilya, on Flickr

DSC08779 by ilya, on Flickr

DSC08681 by ilya, on Flickr

DSC08675 by ilya, on Flickr

DSC08557 by ilya, on Flickr

Footbridge by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Butyrskaya by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow - Russia by [email protected], on Flickr

B45Q4899-6 by Ant Ares, on Flickr

1 170 by Sergey Kalyuzhnyy, on Flickr

Night Moscow street. 2016. by Alex Fokin, on Flickr

IMG_9514 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr

street by mashaanyaoleg, on Flickr

On the streets by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1 174 by Sergey Kalyuzhnyy, on Flickr

Latvian Academy of Sciences 'Stalin's birthday cake', Riga, Latvia by Andy Hartley, on Flickr

Moscow City, Russia by Andrey Filippov 安德烈, on Flickr

Untitled by lemank, on Flickr

P1490570 by Sergei Spiridonov, on Flickr

Moscow, 1978 Leninskaya square by Sofia Drimkamtru, on Flickr

Moscow by Evgenii Klebanov, on Flickr

Moscow-City-by-drone-0076 by Travel-or-Die.ru, on Flickr

View over Moscow by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

H18A9481 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

GMN_4176 by Mikhail Grebenshchikov, on Flickr

6_DSC5708 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Monotony by Vasilije Vasic, on Flickr

DSC06477_1 by Sergey Belogrud, on Flickr

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr

Trans Siberian World Cup by Peter Dench, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

7_DSC0923 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Soul Cream Band Live at Imagine Cafe by Aksyonoff.Fotografie, on Flickr

Soul Cream Band Live at Imagine Cafe by Aksyonoff.Fotografie, on Flickr

DR160218_1111D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Island by Mikhail Matvienko, on Flickr

Bolshaya Dorogomilovskaya by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Third Ring Road by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Old Believer's buildings near the Preobrazhenskaya Square (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Care by Mikhail Matvienko, on Flickr

Old Houses by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

DSCF0283 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr

_GMN0106 by Mikhail Grebenshchikov, on Flickr

Soup Grimace by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Eric Böhm, on Flickr

Moscow by Francis, on Flickr

Moscow by Ilya Varlamov, on Flickr

Moscow by Alex K, on Flickr

Moscow by Svetlana Belokon, on Flickr

Moscow by Oleg Naydis, on Flickr

Moscow by Fasene, on Flickr

Moscow by Dmitriy Derevyanko, on Flickr

Moscow by Svetlana Belokon, on Flickr

Moscow by Alex Shcherbakov, on Flickr

Moscow by Renat Faizelov, on Flickr

Moscow by Paul 3454, on Flickr

Moscow by gemini28_70, on Flickr

Moscow evening by Nikita Domrachev, on Flickr

Moscow by Leonid Ryzhik, on Flickr

Moscow by Hadi Hormozi, on Flickr

Moscow metro girl by votredame, on Flickr

Moscow by lultimavoltache, on Flickr

moscow subway by yamessi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20drc0389 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Открытие X Международного фестиваля зеленого кино Ecocup в Новой Третьяковке by Европейский Союз в России / European Union in Russia, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Evening Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Morning Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow Kremlin by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Rain by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Evening Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Power by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Observation Deck by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Frunzenskaya by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

метрополитен 0.11 by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

Girls of my city by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

Untitled by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

_DSC5020-4 by Prokhorskynet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

8_DSC2660 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Rogozhskaya Sloboda (9) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Новый Арбат by Alexander Teodorovich, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Bolshaya Dorogomilovskaya by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Lots of different lights by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow protester binds hands like Bucha victims by Just Click's With A Camera, on Flickr

Nativity of the Virgin Mary Church at Kulishki by On Neon, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Clouds by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Duck hunting by Mikhail Matvienko, on Flickr

Neoplastitsizm by Mikhail Matvienko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow, Russia. Jan.2021 (0U4A9212) by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Moscow, Russia. Jan.2021 (0U4A7521) by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Moscow noir. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A1704) by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Sunset time by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow metro by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr

russian life by Alexander Smirnov, on Flickr

Moscow - Russia by Oliver Groß, on Flickr

DR160218_1266D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150605_600D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

FBV_4069 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Helen by Kerry Moore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

img_0027 by Boris Pankin, on Flickr

Girls of my city by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

Untitled by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

Untitled by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

213_6645 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

Smolenskaya embankment by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center “Moscow City” by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center “Moscow City” by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center “Moscow City” by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center “Moscow City” by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Rabochiy i Kolkhoznitsa (Worker and Kolkhoz Woman) by Dimitry Kostin, on Flickr

Moscow - Russia by [email protected], on Flickr

Moscow city. by Enrico Rigutti, on Flickr

Moscow by Erden Ozer, on Flickr

B45Q4868-4 by Ant Ares, on Flickr

B45Q4948-2 by Ant Ares, on Flickr

Evening in Moscow. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19drc0379 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Metro-6 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Light &amp; Dark-2 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Moscow city by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr

Evening Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Moscow City by ru13r, on Flickr

Lights of the city by Ann Vasilkova, on Flickr

DSC03977 by Charles Burns, on Flickr

Street perspective with truck and tower. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A2283) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

H18A9590 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

16h40 by Antoine K, on Flickr

Plastic Lips by Antoine K, on Flickr

Are You for Real? by Antoine K, on Flickr

Once upon a time in Moscow by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

DR160306_0851D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Beat of the City by Antoine K, on Flickr

DR151210_0050D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Evening in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Overcast evening by On Neon, on Flickr

Novodevichy Convent by On Neon, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by On Neon, on Flickr

Winter sunset by On Neon, on Flickr

Wiinter city by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Lots of different lights by On Neon, on Flickr

Bolshaya Dorogomilovskaya by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Solar wind by Mikhail Matvienko, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Nikita Shirokov, on Flickr

Film by Roman Shishko, on Flickr

Borodinsky Bridge by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Kremlevskaya Embankment by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Поехали! / Off we go! by irina_chisa, on Flickr

DSC01747 by shootrstreet, on Flickr

Beat of the City by Antoine K, on Flickr

Untitled by Vlad Belkin, on Flickr

DRD160813_0668 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0855 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

FBVO3439 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

000011280020 by Photogore, on Flickr

Sun Benching by Antoine K, on Flickr

000011280011 by Photogore, on Flickr

19drc0244 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

PA253481-1 by Victor Ka, on Flickr

Le Kremlin by jeanne.rv, on Flickr

Théâtre Bolchoï by jeanne.rv, on Flickr

Cathédrale Basile-le-Bienheureux by jeanne.rv, on Flickr

Le Kremlin by jeanne.rv, on Flickr

Cathédrale du Christ-Sauveur by jeanne.rv, on Flickr

ВДНХ by jeanne.rv, on Flickr

Musée historique d&#x27;État de Moscou by jeanne.rv, on Flickr

Dsc_7496 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr

Russia (41 of 66) by wendy smyth, on Flickr

ГУМ by Jens Meier, on Flickr

IMG_9180-3 by Saveliy Sokolov, on Flickr

IMG06704-inst-glow by Saveliy Sokolov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

DSC04006-Edit.jpg by Viacheslav Cheskidov, on Flickr

DSC03680.jpg by Viacheslav Cheskidov, on Flickr

DSC03699.jpg by Viacheslav Cheskidov, on Flickr

DSC03714.jpg by Viacheslav Cheskidov, on Flickr

DSC03795.jpg by Viacheslav Cheskidov, on Flickr

DSC03871.jpg by Viacheslav Cheskidov, on Flickr

before storm by Stepan Chelikov, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Distinctively Dickinson, on Flickr

DRD161006_01211 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

H18A0107 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

_IMG4659-16 by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

Woman posing, Moscow Kremlin by Artem Beliaikin, on Flickr

Young people wait for their takeaway lunch at a cafe, passers-by in masks and gloves in the center of Moscow, Russia. 28.05.2020. by Tanya Polevaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0A7_DSC0215 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening landscape by On Neon, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

City and clouds by On Neon, on Flickr

City and clouds by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center in 2016 by Aleksey Makeev, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Clouds (3) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

IMGP1802 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Suprematism by Mikhail Matvienko, on Flickr

Empty Hands by Antoine K, on Flickr

Borodinski Bridge by Antoine K, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FBV_5751 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Old kremlin by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Late evening by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

In the clouds by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

City and clouds by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Sunday evening traffic jazz by Sergey Tchernyakov, on Flickr

M8 motorway junction / entrance to Korolyov nearby Moscow by Sergey Tchernyakov, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Pink Stairs by Antoine K, on Flickr

Red Pants by Antoine K, on Flickr

Coffee & Nails by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MSK by Педро Рохас, on Flickr

City sunsets by On Neon, on Flickr

Presnensky District, commonly called Presnya, is a district of Central Administrative Okrug of the federal city of Moscow, Russia. by Ben Mindall, on Flickr

IMGP2751 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

IMGP2749 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

IMGP2762 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

P_20220513_160039 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

IMGP2629 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

IMGP2624 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Pink Combinaison by Antoine K, on Flickr

Roses Are Pink by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18drc0345 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0529M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 2 of 2 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 1 of 2 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Triumphal Arch of Moscow by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment: 3 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Early Morning on Moskva River by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

IMG_3366 by Alexander Doronsky, on Flickr

moscow sunset by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Anastasia by Georg Georger, on Flickr

Hippie Day 2020 in Moscow. by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

The other side of the tracks. by Sabien, on Flickr

19drf0117 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20drc0917 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20drc0898 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160218_1228D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

City sunsets by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Night in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow by Сonstantine Lagodenko, on Flickr

DSC01239 by Insaf Ashrapov, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Clouds of May (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Timid Spring (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Basil's Cathedral and Spasskaya Tower on Red Square at night and people walking by Vik Solomonik, on Flickr

Mother & daughter by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR081126_0401A by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

16dra1693 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

0m2_DSC8235 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Dawn over Moscow by Alex K, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

City sunsets by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

In the clouds by On Neon, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

Presnensky District, commonly called Presnya, is a district of Central Administrative Okrug of the federal city of Moscow, Russia. by Ben Mindall, on Flickr

Поехали! / Off we go! by irina_chisa, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Pause Café by Antoine K, on Flickr

Bikers Bench by Antoine K, on Flickr

Overwhelmed by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Long shadows by Timur Razykov, on Flickr

Reaching Pocket by Antoine K, on Flickr

White Boots by Antoine K, on Flickr

DRD160605_1517 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

IMG_6255 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr

Garden Ring by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Berezhkovskaya Embankment by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Spaso-Andronikov Monastery (8) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 In the Street by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Riding the Tube by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20drc0499 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3_DSC0027 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20drb0961 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow by ПАВЕЛ СМИРНОВ, on Flickr

Moscow by ПАВЕЛ СМИРНОВ, on Flickr

Moscow by ПАВЕЛ СМИРНОВ, on Flickr

Moscow by ПАВЕЛ СМИРНОВ, on Flickr

Moscow by ПАВЕЛ СМИРНОВ, on Flickr

Moscow by ПАВЕЛ СМИРНОВ, on Flickr

Sunset time by On Neon, on Flickr

AND_0206_00012 by Andrey Smelykh, on Flickr

Moscow-City at blue hour  by Vitaly Gureshov 🔴LeicaM, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Anastasia R. by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

P1150377 by LifeCapturer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Открытие X Международного фестиваля зеленого кино Ecocup в Новой Третьяковке by Европейский Союз в России / European Union in Russia, on Flickr

bearded man by Sergei F, on Flickr

FBVO3439 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Kremlin Viewpoint by Durlav Roy chowdhury, on Flickr

P_20191003_073426 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

FBV_5442 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Moscow city on sunset by Maksim Likhoded, on Flickr

moscow by Сonstantine Lagodenko, on Flickr

IMGP3151 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr

BO0O1428 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

San Basilio - Mosca by Francesco Ciccotti, on Flickr

Light Trails sling The Moscow River by Nicky Thomas, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Women by Jongwon Lee, on Flickr

purple by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

By the Window by Antoine K, on Flickr

DSC_0747 by Vladimir Waldin, on Flickr

DSC_5235_DxO by Maikl Barxudarov, on Flickr

H18A9517 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9498 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9466 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9547 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9572 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A9599 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

20180501-DSC_3595 by Vladimir Waldin, on Flickr

FUJI2621 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

1A7_DSC9006 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Pastel Candid by Antoine K, on Flickr

Jeans & Doves by Antoine K, on Flickr

Green Oval by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Like a Star by Antoine K, on Flickr

DR150802_0193D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Bolshaya Sadovaya by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Bolshaya Sadovaya by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Bolshaya Sadovaya by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Bolshaya Sadovaya by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Bolshaya Sadovaya by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Berezhkovskaya Embankment by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Ostankino (4) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Evening Walk (6) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

DSCF5983 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Railway station by Timur Razykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR160306_0239D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

8_DSC2139 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160608_0049 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

City and clouds by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Spring time by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Uban landscape by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Spaso-Andronikov Monastery (11) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Untitled #68 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Petrovka Street (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Duck hunting by Mikhail Matvienko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Открытие X Международного фестиваля зеленого кино Ecocup в Новой Третьяковке by Европейский Союз в России / European Union in Russia, on Flickr

Открытие X Международного фестиваля зеленого кино Ecocup в Новой Третьяковке by Европейский Союз в России / European Union in Russia, on Flickr

Открытие X Международного фестиваля зеленого кино Ecocup в Новой Третьяковке by Европейский Союз в России / European Union in Russia, on Flickr

0003_1 by Ian Tuchin, on Flickr

Kremlin Viewpoint by Durlav Roy chowdhury, on Flickr

P_20191003_073426 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

View of the Moscow International Business Center from Vorobyovy Gory and view of the Moscow river. by Ivan Volchek, on Flickr

Moscow city on sunset by Maksim Likhoded, on Flickr

moscow by Сonstantine Lagodenko, on Flickr

IMGP3151 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr

BO0O1428 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

San Basilio - Mosca by Francesco Ciccotti, on Flickr

Light Trails sling The Moscow River by Nicky Thomas, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

Saint-Petersburg by Filat Astakhov, on Flickr

Она by Педро Рохас, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Silhouettes by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

18drc0173 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow - Saint Basil by Gilles DUPRE, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Moscow's kremlin by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Moscow's kremlin by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

213_6646 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

H18A6340 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Sunset over the Moscow River by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Moscow by Ralf Koplin, on Flickr

Moscow night Caffe by Sergey, on Flickr

DR150605_043D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

58th WMC Boxing 2021 by CISM MILSPORT, on Flickr

Untitled by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Girls of my city by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

Untitled by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

Untitled by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

213_6645 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

DSC08760 by ilya, on Flickr

DSC08779 by ilya, on Flickr

DSC08681 by ilya, on Flickr

DSC08675 by ilya, on Flickr

DSC08557 by ilya, on Flickr

Footbridge by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Butyrskaya by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

_MG_0877 by Mikhail Lukyanov, on Flickr

Moscow city. by Enrico Rigutti, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

1_DSC8586 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Она by Педро Рохас, on Flickr

Moscow - Russia by [email protected], on Flickr

B45Q4899-6 by Ant Ares, on Flickr

DSC_1020 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

DSC_1015 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

R1-03082-0032 by Artyom Marfin, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Tverskoy by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Tverskoy by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Bolshaya Sadovaya by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Bolshaya Dorogomilovskaya by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Bolshaya Dorogomilovskaya by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow City by ru13r, on Flickr

Downtown Moscow by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

BA0A1EFB-F273-4D49-9FA0-4CE793DB2552 by komissarov_a, on Flickr

4_DSC0488 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC_0101 by Denis Fomin, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Pushkinskaya by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Coffee Fix by Antoine K, on Flickr

Wedding Laughter by Antoine K, on Flickr

Downtown Moscow by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

Walking in Moscow downtown by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC): 2021 by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

World Trade Center Moscow by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Znamenskiy Cathedral by Aram Bagdasaryan, on Flickr

the city of Moscow by Rick Wang, on Flickr

moscow downtown walking by anna, on Flickr

Moscow | after by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

_DSC3433 by Denis Fomin, on Flickr

Reaching Pocket by Antoine K, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Silhouettes by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Kremlin Viewpoint by Durlav Roy chowdhury, on Flickr

P_20191003_073426 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

View of the Moscow International Business Center from Vorobyovy Gory and view of the Moscow river. by Ivan Volchek, on Flickr

Moscow city on sunset by Maksim Likhoded, on Flickr

moscow by Сonstantine Lagodenko, on Flickr

IMGP3151 by Nataliya Goncharova, on Flickr

BO0O1428 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr

San Basilio - Mosca by Francesco Ciccotti, on Flickr

Light Trails sling The Moscow River by Nicky Thomas, on Flickr

Cosmonauts Alley, Moscow, Russia by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr

Moscow City by Valeri Pizhanski, on Flickr

Moscow City by Valeri Pizhanski, on Flickr

DRD160508_0239 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

B45Q4567-2 by Ant Ares, on Flickr

B45Q6220-2 by Ant Ares, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

H18A9858 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Krymsky Bridge - Moscow, Russia by Preston Hawkins, on Flickr

H18A3645 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3663 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3833 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3901 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3924 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3961 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A3983 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

H18A4033 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

20dra0476 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

FBV_2587 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

R0017560 by Photogore, on Flickr

Get your Mask by Antoine K, on Flickr

The Three Graces. And their shadows. by Tarik El-Bakri, on Flickr

Evening by On Neon, on Flickr

18drf0670 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Julia by Kerry Moore, on Flickr

DR150504_261D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151107_0018D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Untitled #74 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Москва. ВДНХ.Фонтан Дружба народов. by Yuriy Kuz'menok, on Flickr

Evening life of the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening sun by On Neon, on Flickr

Summer city by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow Lomonosov University by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Kudrinskaya Square Building by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Tverskoy by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

🇷🇺Panorama of Moscow from Bolshaya Polyanka Street🇷🇺 by Mr.Dim, on Flickr

Boots & Phone by Antoine K, on Flickr

Sandwich & Umbrella by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19drc0159 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20drc0786 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150904_0094D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Tverskoy by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

High-Rise Buildings at Begovaya by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Kudrinskaya Square Building by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Bolshaya Dorogomilovskaya by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Tverskoy by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Night Moscow by David Silantev, on Flickr

Dawn over Moscow-2 by Alex K, on Flickr

переулок Александра Невского / Moscow by Roman Shtykhno, on Flickr

Anton M. by Pavels Dunaicevs, on Flickr

Just The Two Of Us 001 by Aksyonoff.Fotografie, on Flickr

Never Not Working by Antoine K, on Flickr

Plastic Bottle by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR151004_1723D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

18drc0173 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150613_030D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Art Artemyev, on Flickr

Moscow city by Sergey Khokhlov, on Flickr

Moscow - Saint Basil by Gilles DUPRE, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Moscow's kremlin by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

Moscow's kremlin by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

On Moscow streets by OLEG SHENKO, on Flickr

213_6646 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

H18A6340 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Sunset over the Moscow River by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr

Moscow by Ralf Koplin, on Flickr

Moscow-City at blue hour  by Vitaly Gureshov 🔴LeicaM, on Flickr

Moscow night Caffe by Sergey, on Flickr

Untitled by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

DSCF2766 by Kristina Koroleva, on Flickr


----------



## Tatsi

23.5knots said:


> View attachment 3409980
> 
> View attachment 3409979
> 
> View attachment 3409978
> 
> View attachment 3409977
> 
> View attachment 3409976
> 
> View attachment 3409975
> 
> I loved Moscow when I visited in January this year. Very friendly, modern and open people. My photos of the skyline and red square
> View attachment 3409972
> 
> View attachment 3409974
> 
> View attachment 3409971
> 
> View attachment 3409967
> 
> View attachment 3409966
> 
> View attachment 3409964


Amazing


----------



## christos-greece

DR150904_0282D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150702_091D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_1472 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Nikolo-Ugresh Monastery near Moscow (7) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Gorky park by Denis Fomin, on Flickr

Streetview by Denis Fomin, on Flickr

Ministry of Foreign Affairs by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Москва. Царицыно. Храм иконы Божией Матери «Живоносный Источник». by Yuriy Kuz'menok, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

091_RU_Moscow_20220608 by Varan Media, on Flickr

Moscow-City, people. And Z. by Vladimir Mashevskiy, on Flickr

118_RU_Moscow_20220608 by Varan Media, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City by Aram Bagdasaryan, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Sergey Makarov, on Flickr

Moscow city by hujnak.ondrej, on Flickr

Moscow City by Pierre Danzas, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

H18A9775 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Moscow city by Sakura phototravel, on Flickr

H18A9842 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

SAM_5450 by Oleg Naydis, on Flickr

DSC_5490 by Oleg Naydis, on Flickr

Новодевичий Монастырь #9 by g 3, on Flickr

Moscow - Russia by paolo palma, on Flickr

QI8A3069 by komissarov_a, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Untitled by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Smiling under the rain @Moscow by olivier.pillaudtirard, on Flickr

Backs by Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Women’s Stories-7 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Moscow City by Vasily Karpuhin, on Flickr

Moscow City by Leonid Burgardt, on Flickr

Moscow City by kelah_e, on Flickr

Moscow City by Tiger Kindheart, on Flickr

moscow city by Ssh Bbbnsk, on Flickr

Moscow by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr

Moscow City by Дмитрий Левин, on Flickr

Moscow City by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Moscow by Koray Bektas, on Flickr

Moscow street by Arthur Kantemirov, on Flickr

Moscow by Vasily Karpuhin, on Flickr

In the bar. Moscow. 2016. by Alex Fokin, on Flickr

Julia Moscow photo 11 by Nikita Shirokov, on Flickr

Autumnal mood by Dmitry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Overwhelmed by Antoine K, on Flickr

Presnensky District, commonly called Presnya, is a district of Central Administrative Okrug of the federal city of Moscow, Russia. by Ben Mindall, on Flickr

Evening in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

In the clouds by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

City and clouds by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Sunday evening traffic jazz by Sergey Tchernyakov, on Flickr

M8 motorway junction / entrance to Korolyov nearby Moscow by Sergey Tchernyakov, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Red Pants by Antoine K, on Flickr

Coffee & Nails by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City by Valeri Pizhanski, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

P_20191003_073426 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

POP01615 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

QWZ00349 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 2 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

moscow sunset by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Early Morning on Moskva River by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Huh [EXPLORED] by Antoine K, on Flickr

Nude by Antoine K, on Flickr

Love Stuck by Antoine K, on Flickr

No Red Square by Antoine K, on Flickr

Street perspective with truck and tower. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A2283) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

DSCF2766 by Kristina Koroleva, on Flickr

Она by Педро Рохас, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DRD160409_0157 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150904_0595D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow | after by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

DSC_2691 by Denis Fomin, on Flickr

Streetview by Denis Fomin, on Flickr

DSC_2676 by Denis Fomin, on Flickr

Gorky park by Denis Fomin, on Flickr

Arma, Moscow by Denis Fomin, on Flickr

DSC_0045 by Denis Fomin, on Flickr

Evening life of the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Third Ring Road by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Tverskaya street, Moscow by Kate Malinovskaya, on Flickr

Untitled #71 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Roses Are Pink by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR151004_0597D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150904_0577D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Moscow. The Country Palace of Empress Elizabeth by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Moscow. The Gateway by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Bolshaya Sadovaya by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Kievsky Railway Station by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Tchaika Restaurant by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Third Ring Road by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Third Ring Road by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Presnensky by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Ministry of Foreign Affairs by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow city at summer night by Berilyon, on Flickr

Evening in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

119_RU_Moscow_20220608 by Varan Media, on Flickr

452_RUS77_Moscow_20220614 by Varan Media, on Flickr

088_RUS77_Moscow_20220608 by Varan Media, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Eric Böhm, on Flickr

Moscow by Francis, on Flickr

Moscow by Alex K, on Flickr

Moscow by Svetlana Belokon, on Flickr

Moscow by Oleg Naydis, on Flickr

Moscow by Fasene, on Flickr

Moscow by Dmitriy Derevyanko, on Flickr

Moscow by Svetlana Belokon, on Flickr

Moscow by Alex Shcherbakov, on Flickr

Moscow by Paul 3454, on Flickr

Moscow by gemini28_70, on Flickr

Moscow evening by Nikita Domrachev, on Flickr

Moscow by Leonid Ryzhik, on Flickr

Moscow by Hadi Hormozi, on Flickr

Moscow metro girl by votredame, on Flickr

moscow subway by yamessi, on Flickr

Открытие X Международного фестиваля зеленого кино Ecocup в Новой Третьяковке by Европейский Союз в России / European Union in Russia, on Flickr

Открытие X Международного фестиваля зеленого кино Ecocup в Новой Третьяковке by Европейский Союз в России / European Union in Russia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20drc0917 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

20drc0898 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160218_1228D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

City sunsets by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Night in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow by Сonstantine Lagodenko, on Flickr

DSC01239 by Insaf Ashrapov, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Clouds of May (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Timid Spring (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Basil's Cathedral and Spasskaya Tower on Red Square at night and people walking by Vik Solomonik, on Flickr

Mother & daughter by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR151004_0597D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150904_0913D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_1337 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Maloyaroslavets (3) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Old Believers Buildings near Preobrazhenskaya Square (3) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Old Believers Buildings near Preobrazhenskaya Square (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Old Believers Buildings near Preobrazhenskaya Square (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Moscow. Clean Ponds by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Moscow. The Country Palace of Empress Elizabeth by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Streetview by Denis Fomin, on Flickr

🇷🇺Panorama of Moscow from Bolshaya Polyanka Street🇷🇺 by Mr.Dim, on Flickr

Cooking dinner by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Away by Mikhail Matvienko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow | after by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Moscow | after by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

DRD160707_0330 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow city at summer night by Berilyon, on Flickr

Church Statue-Khram Ksenii Peterburgskoy (Храм Ксении Петербургской) by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

War Memorial, Voronezh, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Soviet Era Car, Voronezh, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Corner Of Truda Avenue, Voronezh, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Puddle Reflection, Voronezh, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

City Monument, Voronezh, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Old Believers Buildings near Preobrazhenskaya Square (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

The Moscow State University by Berilyon, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow Kremlin and Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Metro Nap by Antoine K, on Flickr

Frank Laugh by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Red to red. Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

2022-04-25 17.34.24_1 by Evgeniy Kucherov, on Flickr

500_9572_1 by Evgeniy Kucherov, on Flickr

500_7756_1 by Evgeniy Kucherov, on Flickr

DRD160901_1337 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

On Tverskaya Street, Moscow by Tor St, on Flickr

Arbat street by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

Moscow-City at blue hour  by Vitaly Gureshov 🔴LeicaM, on Flickr

Moscow at night by Andrey Kowanowsky, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Art Artemyev, on Flickr

Moscow city by Alexandr Simonov, on Flickr

Moscow city by sevat, on Flickr

Moscow-City by 42recorder, on Flickr

Moscow city by hujnak.ondrej, on Flickr

Moscow City by Pierre Danzas, on Flickr

Beyond the Moscow River by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

0A7_DSC9367 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

58th WMC Boxing 2021 by CISM MILSPORT, on Flickr

Light Rain by Antoine K, on Flickr

Metro Face by Antoine K, on Flickr

Untitled by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

Untitled by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

20drb0382 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## GabrielHe

christos-greece said:


> Moscow city by Alexandr Simonov, on Flickr
> 
> Moscow city by sevat, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow City by Pierre Danzas, on Flickr


It's amazing how Moscow's skyline has changed in almost a decade!!


----------



## christos-greece

Blue hour. Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

16dra1432 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_1303 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Street Throng by Aksyonoff.Fotografie, on Flickr

Moscow | after by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Volte Face by Antoine K, on Flickr

DSCF5983 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red to red. Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Slightly pink. Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Blue hour. Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Different types of trams. Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

New buildings, churches and cabbage. Moscow, Russia. by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Annual Retro Tram Parade. Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Moscow City Sunset by Leo Goo, on Flickr

IMG_7824 by Julia Petrova, on Flickr

DRD160508_0038 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160306_0727D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Near a Pond (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Street Throng by Aksyonoff.Fotografie, on Flickr

118_RU_Moscow_20220608 by Varan Media, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow | after by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

111_RU_Moscow_20220608 by Varan Media, on Flickr

Nigth street by Timur Razykov, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Moscow. Sunny Day (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Moscow. Sunny Day (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Near a Pond (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Maloyaroslavets (16) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Serpukhov. Musketeers (sculpture) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Maloyaroslavets (3) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Moscow by © Mr.Dim, on Flickr

_DSC3253 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

DRD160901_1337 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

501_0791_1 by Evgeniy Kucherov, on Flickr

500_9678_1 by Evgeniy Kucherov, on Flickr

500_7756_1 by Evgeniy Kucherov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

QI8A2795 by komissarov_a, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Art Artemyev, on Flickr

Moscow city by Alexandr Simonov, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Moscow by Nikita Domrachev, on Flickr

Moscow City by Vasily Karpuhin, on Flickr

Moscow city by hujnak.ondrej, on Flickr

Moscow by Kate Belousova, on Flickr

Moscow City by Pierre Danzas, on Flickr

Moscow - city by Alexander Kozlov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Moscow-City.jpg by Vladimir Parfenov, on Flickr

Streets by shootrstreet, on Flickr

Moscow Streets by Karl Ong, on Flickr

DSC_2089 by LifeCapturer, on Flickr

QI8A3673 by komissarov_a, on Flickr

Tentacular Tattoo by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Long shadows by Timur Razykov, on Flickr

Reaching Pocket by Antoine K, on Flickr

White Boots by Antoine K, on Flickr

IMG_6255 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr

Garden Ring by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Berezhkovskaya Embankment by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

🇷🇺 In the Street by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

20drb0961 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

AND_0206_00012 by Andrey Smelykh, on Flickr

Anastasia R. by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Kremlin Viewpoint by Durlav Roy chowdhury, on Flickr

FUJI2621 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

🇷🇺 Church of the Transfiguration of the Lord on the Preobrazhenskaya Square by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Moscow City Skyline Cityscape by Rudolfo Dalamicio, on Flickr

IMGP7186 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

IMGP7140 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

IMGP7173 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

IMGP7120 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

IMGP7032 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

IMGP6925 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

IMGP6982 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr

Moscow city at summer night by Berilyon, on Flickr

Moscow Cityscape by Antoine K, on Flickr

Ready Steady Go by Antoine K, on Flickr

Reaching Pocket by Antoine K, on Flickr

#метрополитен 0.18 by Коля Саныч, on Flickr

Walking by by Coiseam, on Flickr

20180702-DSC_6200 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

Дама с собачкой by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

Moscow by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Evening Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

The lights by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Towers by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Night Towers by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Novospassky bridge by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Одиночество...(loneliness) by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr

Moscow Streets by Karl Ong, on Flickr

street by mashaanyaoleg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red tulips. Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Сampus of famous Russian university with dandelions and clouds by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Panoramic wide angle view of spring sunset campus of Moscow university with blue sky and naked tree branches by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Panoramic wide angle view of spring sunset campus of Moscow university with blue sky and naked tree branches by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Cars, avenue, green sunny park and campus buildings of famous university in Moscow in spring by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Cars, avenue, green sunny park and campus buildings of famous university in Moscow in spring by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Campus buildings of famous university in Moscow by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Building and towers in campus of famous university in Moscow by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Campus buildings of famous university in Moscow by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Aerial panoramic view of campus buildings of famous Moscow university under dramatic cloudy sky in early autumn by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

DR160218_1208D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

3_DSC0003 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151004_0595D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Weekend at the observation deck by Vladimir Mashevskiy, on Flickr

DR151004_0581D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150702_091D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

452_RUS77_Moscow_20220614 by Varan Media, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panoramic wide angle view of spring sunset campus of Moscow university with blue sky and naked tree branches by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Panoramic wide angle view of spring sunset campus of Moscow university with blue sky and naked tree branches by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

E18A4728 by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Cars, avenue, green sunny park and campus buildings of famous university in Moscow in spring by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Sunny spring campus of famous university with white blossoming apple trees under blue sky in Moscow by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Sunny spring campus of famous university with white blossoming apple trees under blue sky in Moscow by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Floating tourist boat and Moscow riverside in early autumn day under sunny blue sky by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow | after by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

My photos Kodak ProBack by Georg Georger, on Flickr

Moscow | after by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

3_DSC0620 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Frank Laugh by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## 23.5knots




----------



## 23.5knots

From January on my A52. Fantastic photos above. Have to go back there


----------



## christos-greece

🇷🇺 Taganka Park (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Moscow City by Stefan K., on Flickr

Silhouette of famous Russian university in early autumn day near Moscow river under blue sky by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Cars, avenue, green sunny park and campus buildings of famous university in Moscow in spring by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Sunset landscape of the Sparrow hill area in autumn Moscow by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Main building and Lomonosov monument in autumn sunset campus of Moscow university under nice blue sky by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Campus buildings of famous university in Moscow by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Autumn park and sunny campus of old university in Moscow by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Campus buildings of famous university in Moscow by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Presnensky District, commonly called Presnya, is a district of Central Administrative Okrug of the federal city of Moscow, Russia. by Ben Mindall, on Flickr

In the clouds by On Neon, on Flickr

DR150802_0375D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

123_RU_Moscow_20220608 by Varan Media, on Flickr

_DSC0698 by Timur Razykov, on Flickr

Metro station platform by Timur Razykov, on Flickr

500_9540_1 by Evgeniy Kucherov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Curly Red by Antoine K, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Taganka Str. (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Old House by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Taganka Str. (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Taganka Park (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Church of Cyril and Methodius in Dubrovka by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Vozdvizhenka Str. by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Church of the Transfiguration of the Lord in Bogorodskoye by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Sony a7r3 + Konica 40/1.8 by Saveliy Sokolov, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Dawn near the Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Panoramic wide angle view of spring sunset campus of Moscow university with blue sky and naked tree branches by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Campus buildings of famous university in Moscow by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Moscow | after by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

IMG_1606 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr

IMG_0406 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC0510 by Timur Razykov, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Church of Cyril and Methodius in Dubrovka by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Fisheye panoramic evening view of nicely illuminated famous Russian university under dramatic sunset sky by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Cars, avenue, green sunny park and campus buildings of famous university in Moscow in spring by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Campus buildings of famous university in Moscow by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Autumn street trees in evening campus of old university in Moscow by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Stop sign on background of blue sky and silhouette of famous university in Moscow by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Dramatic sunset sky over main building of famous Russian university by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Moscow. Sunny Day (5) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Moscow by © Mr.Dim, on Flickr

DR151004_0526D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Untitled #77 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Untitled #68 by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr

Museum Goers by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IKD_2844 by Dmitry Ikunin, on Flickr

IKD_2928 by Dmitry Ikunin, on Flickr

"...and there was light". Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

"Let there be (more) light". Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

In transition. Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Great weather for photography. Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Red tulips. Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Blue hour. Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Slightly pink. Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Moscow city by Iulia Chertishcheva, on Flickr

Panoramic wide angle view of spring sunset campus of Moscow university with blue sky and naked tree branches by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Untitled by Dmitriy Smirnov, on Flickr

Subway by Timur Razykov, on Flickr

Moscow | after by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

On Tverskaya Street, Moscow by Tor St, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Scratching Honey by Antoine K, on Flickr

Publich Bench by Antoine K, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Red Square by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

DRD160508_0038 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Volte Face by Antoine K, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

White Suits by Antoine K, on Flickr

Toilet Time by Antoine K, on Flickr

Moscow | after by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Taganka Str. (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Taganka Park (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Church of Cyril and Methodius in Dubrovka by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Taganka Park (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Old House by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Cathedral of the Iveron Icon of the Mother of God in the Nikolo-Perervinsky Monastery (1908) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

2022-05-13 20.51.24_1 by Evgeniy Kucherov, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Moscow. The Gateway by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

L1007007 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr

501_0791_1 by Evgeniy Kucherov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IKD_2897 by Dmitry Ikunin, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Old Moscow (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Old Moscow Houses by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Industrial. Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Sea of lights. Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

"...and there was light". Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

"Let there be (more) light". Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

In transition. Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Great weather for photography. Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Red & White. Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Rainbow over the city by Coiseam, on Flickr

Panoramic view of famous Russian university campus under dramatic sky by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

3_DSC0639 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160409_0113 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow-City, people. And Z. by Vladimir Mashevskiy, on Flickr


----------



## 23.5knots

Beautiful, on every level, the last photo. Although I query the guy with the bag))


----------



## christos-greece

DR150402_0039M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

5_DSC7547 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160901_1347 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Old Moscow Houses by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

IKD_2928 by Dmitry Ikunin, on Flickr

Rybny Lane by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Kievsky Railway Station by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Third Ring Road by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Moscow. Sunny Day (5) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

20220610-IMG_5986 by Yury Morozov, on Flickr

20220610-IMG_5991 by Yury Morozov, on Flickr

Public Benches by Antoine K, on Flickr

500_7757_1 by Evgeniy Kucherov, on Flickr

400_3301_1 by Evgeniy Kucherov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IKD_2850 by Dmitry Ikunin, on Flickr

Moscow City by Vasily Karpuhin, on Flickr

Moscow city by Alexandr Simonov, on Flickr

Moscow-City by Luis Rosado, on Flickr

Moscow City by kelah_e, on Flickr

Moscow City by destinyeditor, on Flickr

Moscow by Nikita Domrachev, on Flickr

Moscow by Leonid Safonov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Alexander Gorshkov, on Flickr

Moscow City by nmorozow Nik, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Smoke in the Air (3) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

DRD160707_0290 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Red tulips in campus of old university in spring Moscow under dramatic sky by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia by Lee Whitehead, on Flickr

Moscow | after by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Weekend at the observation deck by Vladimir Mashevskiy, on Flickr

IKD_2912 by Dmitry Ikunin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Francis, on Flickr

Moscow by Francis, on Flickr

Moscow by Anton, on Flickr

Moscow by Anton, on Flickr

Moscow by Nikita Shirokov, on Flickr

Moscow by Dmitriy Protsenko, on Flickr

Moscow by Svetlana Belokon, on Flickr

Moscow by Ann Lobova, on Flickr

Moscow by Svetlana Belokon, on Flickr

Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building. Moscow by Вячеслав Мудряков, on Flickr

'Gardens and People' VIII Moscow International Landscape Art Festival by nadiiano, on Flickr

DR150904_0500D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160409_0260 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Scratching Honey by Antoine K, on Flickr

Subway by Timur Razykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

4_DSC7411 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Evening (7) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Theatre Square (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Theatre Square (3) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Theatre Square (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Evening (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 April in Moscow (5) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

The Embankment by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Rogozhskaya Sloboda (9) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Borodinsky Bridge by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

H18A4756 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

Новый Арбат by Alexander Teodorovich, on Flickr

Rybny Lane by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Walking Alone through the Cold Underground by DIIZ, on Flickr

Riding the Tube by Antoine K, on Flickr

19drc0008 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC_1366 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

Moscow Cityscape by Antoine K, on Flickr

45 (2) by Maksim Chernishev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Subway Station by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Summer days, Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, October 2018 by melis kim, on Flickr

Moskva River, Moscow, Russia by Lex Kravetski, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia, 1993 by Avard Woolaver, on Flickr

6_DSC8552 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Smoking Hot by Antoine K, on Flickr

Russian figure skater Kamila Valieva attends a meeting in Moscow by John Doe, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Old Moscow Houses by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Overwhelmed by Antoine K, on Flickr

Presnensky District, commonly called Presnya, is a district of Central Administrative Okrug of the federal city of Moscow, Russia. by Ben Mindall, on Flickr

Evening in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

In the clouds by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

City and clouds by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Sunday evening traffic jazz by Sergey Tchernyakov, on Flickr

M8 motorway junction / entrance to Korolyov nearby Moscow by Sergey Tchernyakov, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Red Pants by Antoine K, on Flickr

Coffee & Nails by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Expecting Someone by Antoine K, on Flickr

Look up by Antoine K, on Flickr

DR150605_265D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (44) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (42) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (40) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (39) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (38) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (37) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (36) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (35) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Late evening by On Neon, on Flickr

She's Back by Antoine K, on Flickr

Yuliya, studio 2012 by Kostya Romantikov, on Flickr

Moscow by Alexandr Tsysar, on Flickr


----------



## 23.5knots

Great photos, and the resilience of the Muscovites, just getting on with life (this is a comment about people, not politics - that's what I love about this forum)


----------



## christos-greece

moscow by Maxim Balabin, on Flickr

Moscow by Kate Belousova, on Flickr

Moscow metro by votredame, on Flickr

Moscow by Natasha Star, on Flickr

Moscow by Dmitriy Protsenko, on Flickr

Moscow by Francis, on Flickr

moscow by ilker, on Flickr

Moscow by liseykina, on Flickr

Moscow by Evgenii Klebanov, on Flickr

Moscow by Vladimir Drjuchin, on Flickr

Embankment of the Moscow river by Dmitrij Andreev, on Flickr

Moscow by Paul 3454, on Flickr

Moscow by Anton Minaev, on Flickr

The girl on a sphere by dternovskiy, on Flickr

untitled by Alexander Danilyuk, on Flickr

Moscow by Shlepanza - E.V.A., on Flickr

Moscow night Caffe by Sergey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_6833_edit by Denis Fomin, on Flickr

DSC_6520_edit by Denis Fomin, on Flickr

1m2_DSC0705 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (44) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (42) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (40) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (38) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (39) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (45) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (46) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 The Luzhniki Embankment (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

She's Back by Antoine K, on Flickr

_DSC0698 by Timur Razykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR151004_0570D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

8_DSC2185 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR160218_1245D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1-й Кадашевский пер, 7-9_Палаты конец XVII — начало XVIII веков by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

3-й Кадашевский пер, 8 by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Ильинка, 3-8_ Тёплые торговые ряды_1 by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Ильинка, 3-8_ Тёплые торговые ряды_2 by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Ильинка, 21_Здания Северного страхового общества by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Китайгородский проезд, 7_Деловой двор by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Ордынка Б, 13-9, стр. 1_Доходный дом А. А. Дурилина_1 by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow Kremlin by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Borodinsky Bridge by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Moscow | after by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

Moscow by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DRD160707_0628 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160605_1574 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150802_0568D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Water Fountain, Voronezh, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (45) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (46) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (48) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (47) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (39) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (38) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (34) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn. Moscow, Russia by Dmitry "dimasterAZ", on Flickr

Late evening by On Neon, on Flickr

DSC_6833_edit by Denis Fomin, on Flickr

revolution square metro station of the Moscow metro by валентин паршин, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City by destinyeditor, on Flickr

Moscow City by Alexander Novikov, on Flickr

Moscow City by Art Artemyev, on Flickr

Moscow City, Russia by Zielonamapa.pl, on Flickr

MID + Moscow City by cmyhsi, on Flickr

Moscow City by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

Moscow City by Slava Bogomolov, on Flickr

Higher than clouds by On Neon, on Flickr

H18A3111 by Said Aminov, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

MyBlog-Moscow-56.jpg by Axdreas Nitman, on Flickr

DRD160904_0389 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150705_345D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC_6423_edit by Denis Fomin, on Flickr

moscow metro kursckaya metro station by валентин паршин, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (34) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Morning in the city by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kolomenskoe by Denis Fomin, on Flickr

DSC06971 by Aleksandr Kalashnikov, on Flickr

DR150402_0443M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150802_0786D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC06091 by Aleksandr Kalashnikov, on Flickr

DSC06101 by Aleksandr Kalashnikov, on Flickr

DSC06111 by Aleksandr Kalashnikov, on Flickr

DSC06144 by Aleksandr Kalashnikov, on Flickr

DSC06388 by Aleksandr Kalashnikov, on Flickr

DSC07043 by Aleksandr Kalashnikov, on Flickr

DSC07030 by Aleksandr Kalashnikov, on Flickr

Orthodox Church, Voronezh, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Gol’yanovo district. by Alexander Ice, on Flickr

RUSSIA-Moscow City by edoardo galletti, on Flickr

Moscow City Residential Complex. by alexinspire2, on Flickr

DSC_6454_edit3 by Denis Fomin, on Flickr

DSC_6520_edit by Denis Fomin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

🇷🇺 Kolomenskoe Park (7) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Tsaritsyno Estate (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Kolomenskoe Park (6) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Kolomenskoe Park (3) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Spaso-Andronikov Monastery (11) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Spaso-Andronikov Monastery (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Evening Walk (3) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Church of St. Alexander Nevsky by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Industrial climber by Timur Razykov, on Flickr

Urban sky by Timur Razykov, on Flickr

Evening Walk (18) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Beat of the City by Antoine K, on Flickr

The Wait [EXPLORED] by Antoine K, on Flickr

19drc0008 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

4_DSC7411 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC_1366 by Nick Polyakov, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Kolomenskoe Park (3) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18drc0345 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150408_0529M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 2 of 2 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 1 of 2 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment: 3 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Early Morning on Moskva River by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

IMG_3366 by Alexander Doronsky, on Flickr

moscow sunset by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Anastasia by Georg Georger, on Flickr

Hippie Day 2020 in Moscow. by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr

19drf0117 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FBVF4316 by fbv812, on Flickr

Moscow by Kate Belousova, on Flickr

Moscow by Alexander Makushin, on Flickr

Moscow by Dmitriy Derevyanko, on Flickr

Modend city by On Neon, on Flickr

DSC06388 by Aleksandr Kalashnikov, on Flickr

Moscow by josef.stuefer, on Flickr

Moscow by liseykina, on Flickr

Moscow by Evgenii Klebanov, on Flickr

DSC_1578 by fbv812, on Flickr

Outdoor Smoke by Antoine K, on Flickr

16dra1424 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151210_0284D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Portrait in autumn mood by Vyacheslav Mudryakov, on Flickr

DSC_6833_edit by Denis Fomin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Пресс-конференция фигуристок Навки и Загитовой, посвященная премьере мюзикла на льду "Спящая красавица. Легенда двух королевств" by John Doe, on Flickr

16dra1474 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151210_0177D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160813_0864 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Kremlin, Moscow, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Moscow Metro, Moscow, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Moscow Metro, Moscow, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Moscow Metro, Moscow, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Day Of The City Fireworks Display, St. Basil's Cathedral, Moscow, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Day Of The City Fireworks Display, St. Basil's Cathedral, Moscow, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

DSC06101 by Aleksandr Kalashnikov, on Flickr

Higher than clouds by On Neon, on Flickr

Morning in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow City Looking Up by Igor Zuikov, on Flickr

Building and towers in campus of famous university in Moscow by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr

Moscow City Skyline Cityscape by Rudolfo Dalamicio, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Moscow. Sunny Day (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_6833_edit by Denis Fomin, on Flickr

DSC_6411_edit by Denis Fomin, on Flickr

DRD160904_0442 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Moscow, VDNH area by Garrison, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (47) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (48) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (49) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (51) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (45) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (42) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (40) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (50) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (44) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Building by Timur Razykov, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Street Throng by Aksyonoff.Fotografie, on Flickr

Nativity of the Virgin Mary Church at Kulishki by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beijing Moscow by Blick Calle, on Flickr

Street by katalina lange, on Flickr

Moscow by sergesky, on Flickr

Moscow by Andrei Bessolitsyn, on Flickr

IMG_20201031_182454 by eka phil, on Flickr

Moscow Kremlin park by Yuri Tokareff, on Flickr

Morning in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Moscow. October. Park. by Alex Vlad, on Flickr

FBV_3980 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr

Higher than clouds by On Neon, on Flickr

000023630031 by Photogore, on Flickr

two by Irina Boldina, on Flickr

000094820016 by Photogore, on Flickr

Night city by On Neon, on Flickr

000094820024 by Photogore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Downtown Moscow at Night by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

City view by On Neon, on Flickr

Reservoir, Voronezh, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Staraya Basmannaya Street by © Mr.Dim, on Flickr

St Nicholas at Tverskaya Zastava Square. 1921. by Andrey Senov, on Flickr

DR160306_1030D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150904_0292D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

16dra1662 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DSC06971 by Aleksandr Kalashnikov, on Flickr

DSC07105 by Aleksandr Kalashnikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR151210_0704D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151210_0177D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR150802_0651D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Staraya Basmannaya Street by © Mr.Dim, on Flickr

City view by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening life of the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Autumn road by On Neon, on Flickr

Morning in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Modend city by On Neon, on Flickr

Summer city by On Neon, on Flickr

Autumn city park by On Neon, on Flickr

DSC07105 by Aleksandr Kalashnikov, on Flickr

Railway Building, Voronezh, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Voronezh, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Tsaritsyno by Denis Fomin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR150511_108D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151210_0890D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DRD160508_0895 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Morning in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

End of October (1) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

End of October (2) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (45) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (46) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (40) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (34) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Autumn in Moscow (6) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

Kutuzovsky Avenue by Andrey Senov, on Flickr

Staraya Basmannaya Street by © Mr.Dim, on Flickr

Autumn in Moscow (47) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

schukinsckaya metro station of the moscow metro by валентин паршин, on Flickr

Tsaritsyno by Denis Fomin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

16dra1771 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

DR151210_0651D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1m2_DSC0591 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Autumn city by On Neon, on Flickr

Autumn city by On Neon, on Flickr

Early morning by On Neon, on Flickr

City view by On Neon, on Flickr

Evening life of the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Autumn road by On Neon, on Flickr

Morning in the city by On Neon, on Flickr

Summer city by On Neon, on Flickr

Самолет в Царицыно ) by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr

DSC07030 by Aleksandr Kalashnikov, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

IKD_2921 by Dmitry Ikunin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mask No Mask by Antoine K, on Flickr

Russian Federation, Architecture of Moscow parks, Exhibition Center of VDNKh, "The Stone Flower" Fountain (Kamenny Tsvetok - Каменный Цветок, 1954), Mira Avenue, Ostankinsky district. by Alexander SACALEVIC, on Flickr

Moscow Ponds. by Andrey Gordeeff, on Flickr

Москва. ВДНХ. Фонтан Каменный цветок. by Yuriy Kuz'menok, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

** by Andrey x, on Flickr

Evening city by On Neon, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr

DR151004_0306D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

Этюд by Victor Gnedovets, on Flickr

Moscow by Anton, on Flickr

1_DSC0901 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

🇷🇺 Bogdan Khmelnitsky Bridge (3) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Long shadows by Timur Razykov, on Flickr

White Boots by Antoine K, on Flickr

IMG_6255 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr

Garden Ring by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Berezhkovskaya Embankment by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Radisson Collection Hotel Ukraina by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

🇷🇺 In the Street by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr

20drb0961 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

AND_0206_00012 by Andrey Smelykh, on Flickr

Anastasia R. by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Kremlin Viewpoint by Durlav Roy chowdhury, on Flickr

FUJI2621 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Открытие X Международного фестиваля зеленого кино Ecocup в Новой Третьяковке by Европейский Союз в России / European Union in Russia, on Flickr

Открытие X Международного фестиваля зеленого кино Ecocup в Новой Третьяковке by Европейский Союз в России / European Union in Russia, on Flickr

Moscow city on sunset by Maksim Likhoded, on Flickr

POP01615 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr

QWZ00349 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 2 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

moscow sunset by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

Early Morning on Moskva River by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr

Light Trails sling The Moscow River by Nicky Thomas, on Flickr

FBV_5442 by fbv812, on Flickr

FBVO3439 by fbv812, on Flickr

Huh [EXPLORED] by Antoine K, on Flickr

Nude by Antoine K, on Flickr

Love Stuck by Antoine K, on Flickr

No Red Square by Antoine K, on Flickr

Street perspective with truck and tower. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A2283) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr

DSCF2766 by Kristina Koroleva, on Flickr

Cathedral of Christ the Saviour (Moscow, Russia) by Konstantin Evchenko, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *moscowoutskirts 








*


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Sanctions?? No, I haven't heard about it. The world's first train completely encrusted with rhinestones entered the ring line of the Moscow metro. Seven wagons covering more than 28 million crystals.


----------



## Dober_86

ILCOMEBACK said:


> Sanctions?? No, I haven't heard about it. The world's first train completely encrusted with rhinestones entered the ring line of the Moscow metro. Seven wagons covering more than 28 million crystals.


You need to learn English first... Wagons my aß.

These are wagons:
















As for the metro cars encrusted with precious stones it's just a typical case of Oriental show-off and kitsch and the garish flashy shit you've posted doesn't explain anything about sanctions and possible implications one bit anyway.

One must be a complete, total, full-time idiot to take pride in cars splashed with gems, just the mere fact of wasting so much money for nothing useful cannot be taken as an upside, with or without the already proverbial sanctions.


----------



## ILCOMEBACK

Dober_86 said:


> You need to learn English first... Wagons my aß.
> 
> These are wagons:


Может я английский не в Кембридже изучал как вы а среди простого народа в Южных Штатах и акцент у меня south caroline, но это не мешало мне общаться с аборигенами все 12 лет которые я прожил в Штатах. А вам советую поменьше в словарь смотреть а изучать язык непосредственно от его носителей. Обнаружите много интересного.
А теперь можно я вас немного носом суну ?? Спесь так сказать сбить .


subway wagon train - Google Search





subway wagon - Google Search


----------



## ILCOMEBACK




----------



## vinttt

By *moscowoutskirts 








*


----------

